# Sticky  Post A Picture Of Your Current Job (Part III)



## Admin

Post a picture of your current job.

_Previous Threads.
Part I
Part II_


----------



## Randy Bush

I house I finished up doing the soffit and fascia on yesterday. Both roof have shingles on them , which is a little flat for my taste, they did ice and water the whole thing though. Really don't care for the 1' fascia which I have to end up making.


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> I house I finished up doing the soffit and fascia on yesterday. Both roof have shingles on them , which is a little flat for my taste, they did ice and water the whole thing though. Really don't care for the 1' fascia which I have to end up making.


What's it got - a foam roof?

Or is there room for conventional insulation batts?


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> What's it got - a foam roof?
> 
> Or is there room for conventional insulation batts?


If I recall right they dense packed the 12 " TJI joist , All of the soffit was non-vented.


----------



## hdavis

Subscribed.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

hdavis said:


> Subscribed.


Me too. Or is it me also?


----------



## hdavis

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Me too. Or is it me also?


I'll let the grammar police decide.:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Hey Leo,

In the last “Post A Picture” thread, you were describing the knife holder (post #11292) and that you thinned the CV to apply with a rag. What’s the formula – how much did you cut it?

I’ve got a situation where I want to coat something (mostly for color) simply with a rag – spraying would be a nightmare.


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> If I recall right they dense packed the 12 " TJI joist , All of the soffit was non-vented.


PS: The view is amazing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

"You fly down to Florida to bail AE out?"

There are no palm trees in Michigan..


Good Morning CT:jester:


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Of course you know things have to go more smoothly with me here! LOL.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lady Dreamer said:


> Of course you know things have to go more smoothly with me here! LOL.


Smooth operator:whistling


----------



## rblakes1

Finally getting around to getting the top coat on the doors









-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

This island brought to you by Lowes!

These were all left over pieces from a kitchen remodel the client had done about 15 years ago.

It's on wheels with adjustable feet so they can have it not move around









-Rich


----------



## hdavis

Test


----------



## Lady Dreamer

hdavis said:


> Test


What are you testing?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Patience? 

-Rich


----------



## Tinstaafl

hdavis said:


> Test


Thread Tools/Subscribe to this Thread.


----------



## hdavis

F2f


Lady Dreamer said:


> What are you testing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


One of my milquetoast posts disappeared off this thread. Some other threads as well.


----------



## hdavis

Tinstaafl said:


> Thread Tools/Subscribe to this Thread.


Already subscribed. Disappearing post. It was there last night, then *poof*.


----------



## overanalyze

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes. As fast as 5 of me can do it


I didn't realize that's how that was done.. pretty cool. What's the life of that weld/connection?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> I didn't realize that's how that was done.. pretty cool. What's the life of that weld/connection?


Life of the membrane. Once its welded its one piece. Should never come apart. The welded seams are stronger that the membrane itself


----------



## Lady Dreamer

We have light again!!! Lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Good times....been doing this crap for 3 solid days


Shoot, you need a garage dolley to scoot around on...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Still plugging away at the siding here... Been slow going. We're waiting on the PoCo to reinstall a mount for the main line before finishing up the last wall.

Plus, a look at the home we'll be starting as soon as the end of this week.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes. As fast as 5 of me can do it


There's 5 of you? I just thought that you had multiple personality disorder. :jester:


----------



## Leo G

That's impressive. I wish there were two of me, and you have 5.

My wife on the other hand, I doubt she wishes there were two of me.


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> Still plugging away at the siding here... Been slow going. We're waiting on the PoCo to reinstall a mount for the main line before finishing up the last wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Looks good , sure seems like black or dark colors are the in thing anymore.


----------



## 91782

asevereid said:


> Still plugging away at the siding here... Been slow going. We're waiting on the PoCo to reinstall a mount for the main line before finishing up the last wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That is one big hill behind the house.


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> That is one big hill behind the house.


There are a lot of big hills out west here, think back east they call them mountains. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Tops and appliances are in.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Doing a small laundry room. Upper and a lower. You remember the ironing board I showed a short video of, this is the cabinet that will hold it. There will also be some thick shelves from the upper to the wall over the washer/dryer. The lower shelf will have removable bars for hanging towels.

The lower does get a back on it. Pic is before it was applied.




























And a simple 4 door upper, it'll have crown up to the ceiling.


----------



## Leo G

Gott'r installed today.




















The Room will be called "Steve's Board Room' It's actually the husbands ironing board 










Thanks Sno.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Gott'r installed today.
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/D4D467FAC3944E1/orig.jpg[/
> 
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/DA133EF0CBD6BFF/orig.jpg[/img
> 
> 
> The Room will be called "Steve's Board Room' It's actually the husbands ironing board :eek:
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/BDE1EAF26E0CCF4/orig.jpg[/
> 
> 
> Thanks Sno.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Does that board fold up?


----------



## Leo G

Nope. Stays like that always 



:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

The hinges have since been oiled.


----------



## Deckhead

You guys using soft maple for those painted doors or poplar?

Poplar seems to telegraph worse here and wondering if it's just because it's more humid here or if it's the same there and it's just the fact poplar is so much softer..


----------



## Leo G

Soft Maple and MDF panels.

Haven't used Poplar for some time now. Moves to much to keep tight margins (5/64")


----------



## asevereid

Oh look... A hole in the ground...
I think I'll help to fill it with mud and sticks


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Soft Maple and MDF panels.
> 
> Haven't used Poplar for some time now. Moves to much to keep tight margins (5/64")


I haven't had too much of a problem with movement on poplar, it's just that it telegraphs like a *****. Even the guys who use it for trim.

I did a door out of it once, stability wasn't bad, grain telegraphing sucked.


----------



## Deckhead

asevereid said:


> Oh look... A hole in the ground...
> I think I'll help to fill it with mud and sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


A basement huh?

We call those ponds down here:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> I haven't had too much of a problem with movement on poplar, it's just that it telegraphs like a *****. Even the guys who use it for trim.
> 
> I did a door out of it once, stability wasn't bad, grain telegraphing sucked.



Down at the shore I've gotten call backs for doors that got a bit tight in the humid weather and the margins a bit wide in the winter. Moves too much. Different from not stable.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Down at the shore I've gotten call backs for doors that got a bit tight in the humid weather and the margins a bit wide in the winter. Moves too much. Different from not stable.


I was curious so had to look it up. It does have a tangential to radial shrinkage of 1.8 but Big leaf maple is 1.9, I know that doesn't tell the whole story but it's usually indicative...

Maybe its because even though the percentage is higher in big leaf the over all shrinkage is smaller? That could be the reason it shrinks/expands less.


----------



## Leo G

Just know what it is.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Just know what it is.


Yep. Crazy how things change from place to place.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Have this thing wrappped up sunday or monday


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Have this thing wrappped up sunday or monday


got a license to fly that drone?:whistling


----------



## overanalyze

Most involved bath remodel to date for us. Almost everything was done in house. "Puzzle wall" was designed by the client and then we took the material and had it cut on a waterjet and then installed it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> got a license to fly that drone?:whistling


 who says I'm flying it...lol


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> Most involved bath remodel to date for us. Almost everything was done in house. "Puzzle wall" was designed by the client and then we took the material and had it cut on a waterjet and then installed it.


That looks tough. 

One of those things you constantly can't decide if you love or hate the entire time. Have to keep reminding yourself not to get caught up on if you like it, but that it's only important if the craftsmanship is high quality.

Nice work brother. The craftsmanship looks awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Got the 2 ADA bathrooms done in the Wine Bar.


----------



## rblakes1

overanalyze said:


> Most involved bath remodel to date for us. Almost everything was done in house. "Puzzle wall" was designed by the client and then we took the material and had it cut on a waterjet and then installed it.


How big are those tiles, 2'x4'?

-Rich


----------



## onmywayup

Deckhead said:


> That looks tough.
> 
> 
> 
> One of those things you constantly can't decide if you love or hate the entire time. Have to keep reminding yourself not to get caught up on if you like it, but that it's only important if the craftsmanship is high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work brother. The craftsmanship looks awesome


I was thinking the same thing. The craftsmanship looks awesome, but I would have thought those colors and styles were the ones getting torn out to update them, not put in brand new.

But good work anyway. I suppose we all install stuff all the time that we would never personally want in our homes.


----------



## overanalyze

rblakes1 said:


> How big are those tiles, 2'x4'?
> 
> -Rich


The floor tiles are 2'x4'. The walls inside the shower were 31"x60" cut down from 71" tiles!

I appreciate the kind feedback on the install. I know it's not a look for everyone but it is so cool and unique. It also ties in well with the house and it is a nice update vs the old bath we took out. I really enjoyed tue challenges the project had.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> The floor tiles are 2'x4'. The walls inside the shower were 31"x60" cut down from 71" tiles!
> 
> I appreciate the kind feedback on the install. I know it's not a look for everyone but it is so cool and unique. It also ties in well with the house and it is a nice update vs the old bath we took out. I really enjoyed tue challenges the project had.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Most everything I do is modern shiny stuff. I hate it. But whatever, it ain't my house, they pay well, and like the look:laughing:. 

I like challenges too, doesn't even matter what it looks like as much as it does if it makes me go hmmm.


----------



## mrcat

48x80x15 with a nice porch on it, should look pretty sharp when we're done.

This one has 18" dia x 12" thick poured concrete footings, and perma column posts.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Demoed a back wall, added a sliding glass door and built a deck. Love these little Jobs!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

One day of touch up left


----------



## mrcat

We're getting there, should be able to wrap the exterior up tomorrow, except for the porch ceiling and posts.

It's supposed to rain Friday, so we'll work on the ceiling in the barn, gonna try hanging 40' sheets, so there's only one splice. 

That telehandler platform is the shiznit,
3 guys installed the garage door header and windows , and did tyvek, trim, and siding on that gable end in 4 hours. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

mrcat said:


> We're getting there, should be able to wrap the exterior up tomorrow, except for the porch ceiling and posts.
> 
> It's supposed to rain Friday, so we'll work on the ceiling in the barn, gonna try hanging 40' sheets, so there's only one splice.
> 
> That telehandler platform is the shiznit,
> 3 guys installed the garage door header and windows , and did tyvek, trim, and siding on that gable end in 4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You are one fast SonofaGun at those pole barns. :thumbsup:

If I could afford it, I'd bring you out here to build a couple for me on the ranch. :laughing:


----------



## mrcat

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You are one fast SonofaGun at those pole barns. :thumbsup:
> 
> If I could afford it, I'd bring you out here to build a couple for me on the ranch. :laughing:



Sure, I'll come build you a couple......better save up though, it'll be a heck of a bill for the commute :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Time for bed. 202 hours in 3 weeks with a 26 hour solid shift to finish the project


----------



## META

Nice Andy, don't come back yet though, we had snow on the ground this A.M. 😉


----------



## B.Johnson

mrcat said:


> That telehandler platform is the shiznit,
> 3 guys installed the garage door header and windows , and did tyvek, trim, and siding on that gable end in 4 hours.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm glad I talked you into it.


----------



## mrcat

B.Johnson said:


> I'm glad I talked you into it.


:laughing I am too. It'll only take a couple more jobs like this one to pay for it's self

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time for bed. 202 hours in 3 weeks with a 26 hour solid shift to finish the project


Bet that one put gas in your tank,


----------



## mrcat

mrcat said:


> We're getting there, should be able to wrap the exterior up tomorrow, except for the porch ceiling and posts.
> 
> It's supposed to rain Friday, so we'll work on the ceiling in the barn, gonna try hanging 40' sheets, so there's only one splice.
> 
> That telehandler platform is the shiznit,
> 3 guys installed the garage door header and windows , and did tyvek, trim, and siding on that gable end in 4 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



So I need to order a hip cap for the porch. How does one figure what angle to tell the steel shop to bend the cap at? It's a 4/12 pitch.

I'm guessing they'll know, but just in case.....


----------



## 91782

> So I need to order a hip cap for the porch. How does one figure what angle to tell the steel shop to bend the cap at? It's a 4/12 pitch.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll know, but just in case.....


https://www.blocklayer.com/pitchangle.aspx

https://myrooff.com/roof-pitch-in-degrees/


----------



## asevereid

Finished up the footings today, starting foundation layout tomorrow.
Job was shut down for a day until the engineer submitted a rewritten report on the cut back bank.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

mrcat said:


> So I need to order a hip cap for the porch. How does one figure what angle to tell the steel shop to bend the cap at? It's a 4/12 pitch.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll know, but just in case.....


I'm going to need to need a steal building on wherever we build. I was going to do it myself but I really like the idea of someone else busting their ass in the heat in a matter of days. Because the other option is me busting my ass in the heat for weeks. How many days would it take 2 respectable Carpenters and myself to do that?


----------



## mrcat

Deckhead said:


> I'm going to need to need a steal building on wherever we build. I was going to do it myself but I really like the idea of someone else busting their ass in the heat in a matter of days. Because the other option is me busting my ass in the heat for weeks. How many days would it take 2 respectable Carpenters and myself to do that?


Three and a half
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:laughing: :whistling:jester:


----------



## Deckhead

mrcat said:


> Three and a half
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :laughing: :whistling:jester:


Awesome cause I had penciled in tree fiddy. I knew I was spot on with that.:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Deckhead said:


> I'm going to need to need a steal building on wherever we build. I was going to do it myself but I really like the idea of someone else busting their ass in the heat in a matter of days. Because the other option is me busting my ass in the heat for weeks. How many days would it take 2 respectable Carpenters and myself to do that?


I struggled with hiring out our addition to our shop. At the end of the day the guys showed up and worked...and 2.5 days later were done. It would have taken my partner and I way longer and we also would not have been out billing work. It was nice coming back to progress. They do pole barns all year long and are proficient at it...we do not ever do pole barns... something to consider.


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> I struggled with hiring out our addition to our shop. At the end of the day the guys showed up and worked...and 2.5 days later were done. It would have taken my partner and I way longer and we also would not have been out billing work. It was nice coming back to progress. They do pole barns all year long and are proficient at it...we do not ever do pole barns... something to consider.


Kinda where I'm at right now. There's a lot of guys out there who like big, heavy, fast moving work. That's just not my bag these days and I'll stop and look at it, then look at it from the other side, then try to re-engineer a better way after I started one way, then finally start. Rinse and repeat everyday for a week until I got a frame up knowing it's perfectly square and plumb, but that it's cost me a **** load more money doing work I dislike on a frame where other guys could have had it skinned already.

That being said, I just read Marks thread... I'll probably do it anyhow:laughing:

I will run all my pipe for electric though because I wouldn't even want to imagine what it would cost me in change orders moving machinery around a thousand times over.


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> Kinda where I'm at right now. There's a lot of guys out there who like big, heavy, fast moving work. That's just not my bag these days and I'll stop and look at it, then look at it from the other side, then try to re-engineer a better way after I started one way, then finally start. Rinse and repeat everyday for a week until I got a frame up knowing it's perfectly square and plumb, but that it's cost me a **** load more money doing work I dislike on a frame where other guys could have had it skinned already.
> 
> That being said, I just read Marks thread... I'll probably do it anyhow:laughing:
> 
> I will run all my pipe for electric though because I wouldn't even want to imagine what it would cost me in change orders moving machinery around a thousand times over.


Run in floor electrical duct. While you're at at it run in floor dust collection duct. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Deckhead said:


> I'm going to need to need a steal building on wherever we build. I was going to do it myself but I really like the idea of someone else busting their ass in the heat in a matter of days. Because the other option is me busting my ass in the heat for weeks. How many days would it take 2 respectable Carpenters and myself to do that?


Two respectable carpenters = 2-1/2 days.

Add you to the crew = 2-1/2 weeks. Plus the two respectable carpenters will never talk to you again.

Let the guys do it! :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Run in floor electrical duct. While you're at at it run in floor dust collection duct.
> 
> Tom


But what if you don't know what the perfect layout is or what if you ever want to change it?


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> But what if you don't know what the perfect layout is or what if you ever want to change it?


That's the advantage to floor duct, you can tap it every few feet. 

I'm not sure the dust collection duct can be done the same way. 

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> That's the advantage to floor duct, you can tap it every few feet.
> 
> I'm not sure the dust collection duct can be done the same way.
> 
> Tom


I have a buddy who ran dust collection in floor and hates it. Here you have to remember everything is slab on grade. No changing layout if you get something new and have to move stuff around.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Deckhead said:


> I have a buddy who ran dust collection in floor and hates it. Here you have to remember everything is slab on grade. No changing layout if you get something new and have to move stuff around.


Exactly. And if you're going to have to run DC down to the machine, why not drop power with it?

I'm always happy to be educated though. Reason I asked was that if we buy land this year which is the goal, we will be building a shop.

I want to be able to just build a shell and not pre-run stuff in the slab and figure all that out when I have the time, but then be able to move stuff around cause I'm sure I'll figure out more efficient ways to do things and move stuff.


----------



## Deckhead

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Exactly. And if you're going to have to run DC down to the machine, why not drop power with it?
> 
> I'm always happy to be educated though. Reason I asked was that if we buy land this year which is the goal, we will be building a shop.
> 
> I want to be able to just build a shell and not pre-run stuff in the slab and figure all that out when I have the time, but then be able to move stuff around cause I'm sure I'll figure out more efficient ways to do things and move stuff.


Power I kind of agree running in ground. Running wires straight up is just something I don't like doing with a bunch of blades running, just in case.

One way to do conduit is run it in floor and put boxes in several "stations" and pull power when/if you need it. It's much cleaner.

DC I suppose you could do the same way but one of the things my buddy hated about it is he had a clot in one of the pipes underground and it took forever trying to get it unclogged. The other thing is DC pipe is spensive. I could see doing it in a couple places for floor sweeps and maybe one or two for long flex pipe to act as a vacuum. Other than that I wouldn't try to locate my DC in ground. I like to run wye's on everything and that starts introducing cracks where the concrete is less thick.

Also, I plan for this to be my forever shop where I'm sure I will upgrade DC for a moulder at some point in my career. That means much more duct work, any changes for thicknesses in ductwork can be done overhead.


----------



## Calidecks

mrcat said:


> So I need to order a hip cap for the porch. How does one figure what angle to tell the steel shop to bend the cap at? It's a 4/12 pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing they'll know, but just in case.....




Are you looking for the plumb cut angle?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mrcat

Calidecks said:


> Are you looking for the plumb cut angle?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No, I'm looking for the exact angle I need to bend the metal cap that goes over the top of the hip, it's flatter than a 4/12 ridgecap. 
It gets made on an automated brake, so they need an exact number to put in the machine. 

Most guys here just throw a regular ridgecap on there, but I think it looks to big and bulky.

I'm stopping in there this morning, I'll see if they can 'splain it to me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

A 4/12 is 18.43 degrees. The ridge is X2, so should be 18.43X2= 36.86 degrees.


----------



## mrcat

META said:


> A 4/12 is 18.43 degrees. The ridge is X2, so should be 18.43X2= 36.86 degrees.


Right, but isn't a 4/12 hip flatter? I think I came up with 28 ish degrees, but not sure if I'm right.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

mrcat said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 4/12 is 18.43 degrees. The ridge is X2, so should be 18.43X2= 36.86 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but isn't a 4/12 hip flatter? I think I came up with 28 ish degrees, but not sure if I'm right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If it's a hip, yes it will be less steep than a common 4/12. BUT, that should be the ridge slope, not the 4/12 rafters off the hip ridge. Hard to judge by your picture.


----------



## META

FYI, I didn't help you much if it's a hip ridge...


----------



## Big Johnson

mrcat said:


> Right, but isn't a 4/12 hip flatter? I think I came up with 28 ish degrees, but not sure if I'm right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You don’t want the slope of the hip (from eve to ridge or wall), you want the angle from one plane of the roof to the adjacent one. Correct?


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> mrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but isn't a 4/12 hip flatter? I think I came up with 28 ish degrees, but not sure if I'm right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t want the slope of the hip (from eve to ridge or wall), you want the angle from one plane of the roof to the adjacent one. Correct?
Click to expand...

This is now my understanding as I think he wants a hip ridge cap bent.


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> You don’t want the slope of the hip (from eve to ridge or wall), you want the angle from one plane of the roof to the adjacent one. Correct?


Correct 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

mrcat said:


> correct
> 
> sent from my sm-g930v using tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

mrcat said:


> Right, but isn't a 4/12 hip flatter? I think I came up with 28 ish degrees, but not sure if I'm right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you don't drop the hip you would bevel (rip) the top of the hip 11.98º each side down the centerline of the edge to get the sheeting to sit flat. 11.98x2=23.96º.

Tom


----------



## mrcat

Robie said:


> View attachment 474991


:laughing: I have one of those, just not digital, but couldn't find it in the trailer last night

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

tjbnwi said:


> If you don't drop the hip you would bevel (rip) the top of the hip 11.98º each side down the centerline of the edge to get the sheeting to sit flat. 11.98x2=23.96º.
> 
> Tom


Yes, this is what I need. Thanks.

What is the math to figure that for a different pitch? 
Or what table would I look for that has that in it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

mrcat said:


> Yes, this is what I need. Thanks.
> 
> What is the math to figure that for a different pitch?
> Or what table would I look for that has that in it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Simm explains it plain english, better than I ever could.

http://sbebuilders.blogspot.com/2013/08/hip-rafter-backing-angles-for-edge-bevel.html

A timber framers explanation on how to find it using a framing square.

https://arristimberworks.com/finding-backing-angle-hip-regular-roof-framing-square/

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

mrcat said:


> Yes, this is what I need. Thanks.
> 
> What is the math to figure that for a different pitch?
> Or what table would I look for that has that in it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sine, cosine, and tangents will give you the angle.

In this case, find your rise over the run to get the hypotenuse (you can also get a multiplier online for hip/valley pitch if you already have you length). 

Then take the rise and divide it by the hypotenuse (since the hypotenuse is longer on the hip but the rise is the same the angle is different). This is your sine

Hit sin^-1(sin) and that will equal your angle (remember to have your calculator set to degree).

Multiply that times 2.

Subtract that from 180 though because the act bend of the metal is from the midpoint. So if the angle if you come up with 25 or whatever you would want the metal to be bent at 155° from it's midpoint whereas the metal is 180° when perfectly flat...

If that makes any sense.


----------



## mrcat

Deckhead said:


> Sine, cosine, and tangents will give you the angle.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, find your rise over the run to get the hypotenuse (you can also get a multiplier online for hip/valley pitch if you already have you length).
> 
> 
> 
> Then take the rise and divide it by the hypotenuse (since the hypotenuse is longer on the hip but the rise is the same the angle is different). This is your sine
> 
> 
> 
> Hit sin^-1(sin) and that will equal your angle (remember to have your calculator set to degree).
> 
> 
> 
> Multiply that times 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Subtract that from 180 though because the act bend of the metal is from the midpoint. So if the angle if you come up with 25 or whatever you would want the metal to be bent at 155° from it's midpoint whereas the metal is 180° when perfectly flat...
> 
> 
> 
> If that makes any sense.


Clear as mud. :laughing:
I'll puzzle over it tonight when I get home.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> If you don't drop the hip you would bevel (rip) the top of the hip 11.98º each side down the centerline of the edge to get the sheeting to sit flat. 11.98x2=23.96º.
> 
> Tom





mrcat said:


> Yes, this is what I need. Thanks.
> 
> What is the math to figure that for a different pitch?
> Or what table would I look for that has that in it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So 24º then :whistling


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> So 24º then :whistling


Maybe 25-26 so it sits flat at the edges well...


----------



## rblakes1

I was being watched all day. And she didn't even try to make conversation, just sat there and stared lol


I installed oak trapezoids today. At the bottom it sloped to the left 3/8, top was 3/4-7/8 out from right to left. The stringers had slight curves in the middle of the tread depth, fun times. Of course the underside is rocked, so I couldn't really fix some of the issues. I added screws from the tread to the riser to pull then back together and stiffen everything up the best I could. 

I only have the 55" rails for my makita, so I made a spacer from a piece of plywood to put against the riser and get me a nice clean edge for the caps, finished the cuts off with my sawzall. Worked nicely and kept the dust to a minimum. 

Client is very happy with how it turned out, she had done the finish work on the treads and risers before I got there. 











-Rich


----------



## Big Johnson

She gonna need a case of caulk.


----------



## rescraft

@Leo--what's your plan at the top of the W/D cab where it meets the ceiling?


----------



## Leo G

1/8" thick strip by about 1" wide painted the same color. It'll keep the cabinet within the 29" soffit. AKA "crown molding".

I have to make the refrigerator panel. I didn't make it because I didn't trust the dimensions of the wall. And having that left wall tilt 7/8" out at the top is exactly why I didn't make it. But as it turned out I could have made it. No biggee. If I did make it I'd probably of had to of made it over. This way I get to measure the opening and make it the perfect size. And while I'm painting it I can paint the "crown molding".


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Leo, what pocket door hardware did you use?


KV 8090 Series Pivot Door Slides


----------



## Calidecks

Finally got this 2 dayer done.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

What took you so long?


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> Finally got this 2 dayer done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's beautiful but a little to nice for a California home.... 😉


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Finally got this 2 dayer done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Took you two days to find the right angle to snap a pic or find it online?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

Did you hand carve all the naked midgets yourself too?


----------



## asevereid

C'mon... That's easy... You can just order that stuff out of a catalogue... 
All you had to do was drop it in place. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Partial job site view... Zoom in on jigsaw blade. Hilti has them and they cut from both ends. If you're doing any radius or even corner cut. They take away the back n forth. Really smooth. And easy on the wallet. Priced in line with Bosch or any other.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

Calidecks said:


> Finally got this 2 dayer done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Still looking for a customer to build this design, ah pipe dream but maybe someday.:laughing: 1.875 days not as ornate


----------



## B.Johnson

I had a physical therapist tell me that her dad was a carpenter. On one of my visits she pulled out a photo album and showed me some pictures of his work. A stair railing that had hand-carved balusters that were horses.

I told her that she needed to stop telling people that her dad was a carpenter when in fact he was an artist.


----------



## KAP

Texas Wax said:


> Still looking for a customer to build this design, ah pipe dream but maybe someday.:laughing: 1.875 days not as ornate


Gingerbread maker broken?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## tang

Out with the old!! In with the new!!


----------



## Leo G

Made the refer panel. Brought it to the site to route out pockets for the hinges that stick out and make sure it fits properly before I paint it. I decided to remove 1/16" from the top of the panel.


----------



## CityDecks

It's fun to lay Lil pt every once in a while.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

KAP said:


> Gingerbread maker broken?... :whistling :laughing:


Clients who requested the design ..... Money maker didn't go that high :laughing:


----------



## kristianirr

*Home addition in boca raton*

Here is a picture of our current home addition. Its 12' x 30', will have a bathroom and entertainment center.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Partner and I picked up & loaded up for flitch beam install on Monday. I am amazed what you can do with a flitch beam.


This one was about 1300 pounds. 2-1/2" steel plates, 3 PSL's, 26' long if I recall correctly.

Tom


----------



## META

tjbnwi said:


> This one was about 1300 pounds. 2-1/2" steel plates, 3 PSL's, 26' long if I recall correctly.
> 
> Tom


Man that looks like a mess work of framing, even though nicely done.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

overanalyze said:


> Partner and I picked up & loaded up for flitch beam install on Monday. I am amazed what you can do with a flitch beam.


I love structural work

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

CityDecks said:


> I love structural work
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Mee too! The more challenging the retro the better!


----------



## tjbnwi

META said:


> Man that looks like a mess work of framing, even though nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is a job Justin and I were "just work bee's on"...

He may have nightmares if he sees this.

Before and afters, with a few progress.

Tom


----------



## TheConstruct

A quick tile job this week. I'll finish the front of the tub deck once the tub is plumbed in.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## META

tjbnwi said:


> This is a job Justin and I were "just work bee's on"...
> 
> 
> 
> He may have nightmares if he sees this.
> 
> 
> 
> Before and afters, with a few progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


What did you put under here?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

META said:


> What did you put under here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


3.5" steel/concrete filled column to the sill plate. Shimmed with steel shims.

The flitch beam wall end has a 3x8 3/8 wall steel tube in the wall to the sill plate also.

Foamed around both of these. 

I think there are 50 nails in the hanger supporting that beam, GC wanted to use N10's, hunger calls out 16 pennies....

The flitch beam was a good time setting the GC would not get a lift for the wall end of the flitch beam. I set up scaffolding on the open end and used a chain fall to raise the free end, Justin and I ended up cribbing up the wall end to slide it over the support. Wouldn't of had the scaffold and chain fall if I didn't own and supply it. 

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson

Nice Tom! it looks like it was always there. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

B.Johnson said:


> Nice Tom! it looks like it was always there. :thumbsup:


Have to give Justin credit for this one also. As I said we were just worker bees. 

This was done during a winter that was very cold. Many days below 0. Took a lot longer than it should have. 

I did the electrical on that one also. 

Best days were when the GC stayed out of our way.

Tom


----------



## Lady Dreamer

I have to say I do enjoy a flat Roofing!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Starting on some wainscoting. It's for the kitchen I did a short while back. Keep jumping back and forth between two clients right now trying to keep them both happy. :smile:

He has Colonial casing around his doors and windows which is 11/16" thick, so I'm making the wainscoting 5/8" thick to keep it below the door trim. It's made things a bit interesting. I wanted to use 5mm MDF for the panels but neither of my 2 suppliers carries it, so I settled for 1/4". They had 3mm but that's just too thin for my blood.

Instead of routing the back side out and having to deal with round corners I just did a rabbet that's 1/4" deep and 3/8" wide. The pocket screw holes I padded up by 1/16" to move the screw hole and it just barely works. Switched over to the fine threads because the coarse were blowing out the joint sometimes, not that it matters because it's all on the backside.

Front side









Back side









Close up of the rabbet detail.









Obviously I need to install the panels. I had to get 1/2" long staples online because no one around here sells them.


----------



## sunkist

tjbnwi said:


> Had to modify the larder in last years Parade of Homes.
> 
> Cordless Festool jigsaw to rough out within 1/8" of the template, finished up with 1/2' top bearing bit in the 1010. Very grateful for the great dust collection.
> 
> Tom


 Gezz that's the best looking larder I have ever seen :laughing: and the first time in forty years I have heard the term larder, back in the UK no one had a pantry :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Starting on some wainscoting. It's for the kitchen I did a short while back. Keep jumping back and forth between two clients right now trying to keep them both happy. :smile:
> 
> He has Colonial casing around his doors and windows which is 11/16" thick, so I'm making the wainscoting 5/8" thick to keep it below the door trim. It's made things a bit interesting. I wanted to use 5mm MDF for the panels but neither of my 2 suppliers carries it, so I settled for 1/4". They had 3mm but that's just too thin for my blood.
> 
> Instead of routing the back side out and having to deal with round corners I just did a rabbet that's 1/4" deep and 3/8" wide. The pocket screw holes I padded up by 1/16" to move the screw hole and it just barely works. Switched over to the fine threads because the coarse were blowing out the joint sometimes, not that it matters because it's all on the backside.
> 
> Front side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the rabbet detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I need to install the panels. I had to get 1/2" long staples online because no one around here sells them.


Glanced at the pictures, thought you got a new jointer in a pretty crate. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

When the cabinet guy is back to installing EMT:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Capitalist

Great patrons.
Tipped me $200 over the bid. 









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We are smashing this roof.
2 days early last week doing the rear sections while we waited for the rest of the material.

Then Friday, Saturday, Monday, and today on the front section.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Glanced at the pictures, thought you got a new jointer in a pretty crate.
> 
> Tom


Nope, same jointer. 13 yrs old now I think.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Nope, same jointer. 13 yrs old now I think.


Figured it out when I read the post.

Tom


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Got the paneling installed. Still need to do the cap and under molding.
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


.



Looks great but just curious, you finished this at least right? :blink:


.


----------



## Leo G

More like:










That wall has an issue. I had to bring the part back to the shop and taper it from 9/16" to 3/8" so it wouldn't stick out at the bottom. There's another one that I didn't get a direct shot of that I made too small and need to replace it completely. On the wall with the 1/3rd radiator I neglected to subtract the 5/8" thickness of the wainscot to the left that it butted up against with the hole for the radiator and had to add a pc there. Small things that in the long run don't make a difference because you fix them as you go along. In other words - chit happens.


----------



## shanewreckd

B.Johnson said:


> I have found that if I load them into paint and then save them without doing anything else that the picture orientation will be the same way that I took them.


I've tried putting them in editor, flipping them, resizing them, just saving and retrying. Doesn't seem to help. If I don't take the picture in the proper orientation for CT, it gets mad at me. Do you use a computer mostly?


----------



## B.Johnson

I take pictures with my android phone. Pictures are put in my drop box automatically. I do all of my posting from a laptop.

Edit: I should add that I can't post at work because my boss is a prick.


----------



## 91782

If: 

If you load a pic in MS Paint, rotate it to the desired orientation, then save it in PNG format, it will stay that way.

JPG has EXIF data that preserves rotation and owner and other "junk".

PNG has no EXIF data and also tends to be much smaller. That of course, comes at a loss of total image quality, which generally isn't an issue for a site like CT.


----------



## Leo G

B.Johnson said:


> I take pictures with my android phone. Pictures are put in my drop box automatically. I do all of my posting from a laptop.
> 
> Edit: I should add that I can't post at work because my boss is a prick.


Sounds like my boss. But I still do it behind his back. He can't run the business without me so I don't care. One day I'll even say it to his face. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

SmallTownGuy said:


> If:
> 
> If you load a pic in MS Paint, rotate it to the desired orientation, then save it in PNG format, it will stay that way.
> 
> JPG has EXIF data that preserves rotation and owner and other "junk".
> 
> PNG has no EXIF data and also tends to be much smaller. That of course, comes at a loss of total image quality, which generally isn't an issue for a site like CT.


You can save a JPG without the EXIF data too.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> You can save a JPG without the EXIF data too.


If you got enough money, you can fly to the moon.

Simple answers for simple problems will do.


----------



## Leo G

I have an option in PSP 8.1 that writes or doesn't write the EXIF. Can't remember what I paid for it 20 years ago, but it wasn't expensive at all. I use it all the time. If you own a camera you should have something.

Paint is a toy.

Download GIMP or something that can actually work with pictures. Raw Therapee works well to although it's more for converting RAW picture format into something else. It has a good range of manipulations for editing.


----------



## tjbnwi

I use a Mac, I select the ones I want in Photos, File--Export--Size --Large--Quality--High--Export--I create a destination file named CT. I upload out of the CT file.

Haven't figured it out on the iPhone or iPad yet.

Tom


----------



## 91782

On my old iphone, I had an app. Forget what it was. On the new one, haven't done anything yet. So for now, I just connect it to the PC laptop, browse to the photos and pull them over. Edit the ones going to CT and so preserve the originals for other sites.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> I have an option in PSP 8.1 that writes or doesn't write the EXIF. Can't remember what I paid for it 20 years ago, but it wasn't expensive at all. I use it all the time. If you own a camera you should have something.
> 
> Paint is a toy.
> 
> Download GIMP or something that can actually work with pictures. Raw Therapee works well to although it's more for converting RAW picture format into something else. It has a good range of manipulations for editing.


Why wait for GIMP to load when you literally can have the whole process done in 30 seconds with Paint? :blink:


----------



## shanewreckd

I still haven't replaced my laptop 2 years down the road, so I do everything off my phone. Maybe one day I'll figure it out, maybe I'll just continue relying on my buddy KAP for being the real MVP and rotating all my pictures for me :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Why wait for GIMP to load when you literally can have the whole process done in 30 seconds with Paint? :blink:


My computer is fast enough where it takes less than a second for GIMP to load. I keep PSP 8.1 open all the time because I use it so much.


----------



## Robie

I use Microsoft Digital Image Standard 2006. Came with the computer. Does all I need it to do.


----------



## B.Johnson

Leo G said:


> Sounds like my boss. But I still do it behind his back. He can't run the business without me so I don't care. One day I'll even say it to his face. :whistling


Someday I'm going to take that attitude with my boss too.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> My computer is fast enough where it takes less than a second for GIMP to load. I keep PSP 8.1 open all the time because I use it so much.



Wow...


----------



## Leo G

Finished the cap and under molding today.


----------



## Leo G

And here's the kitchen it's in. Almost done with most things, counters, tile, electrical, under toekick lighting. All appliances in and functioning. 










Funny how he texted me a picture of the tile and I didn't like the bond stack. When I went there and saw it in person I thought the same thing. Funny how it grew on me. Sno said the same thing and it grew on him too.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> http://www.fototime.com/1066D3011067D74/orig.jpg[/
> Funny how he texted me a picture of the tile and I didn't like the bond stack. When I went there and saw it in person I thought the same thing. Funny how it grew on me. Sno said the same thing and it grew on him too.
> 
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/FD206E687E9FE9A/orig.jpg[/
> 
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/28157091503AB00/orig.jpg[/i[/quote]
> 
> 
> That pattern is really popular right now. I think it’s a fad that will look dated in 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Leo G

Working on the stair wainscoting. Pretty straight forward since I'm cheating. Did a measurement in the morning at the clients house. Did this drawing, based everything on my "napkin sketch".












Then I milled up the parts in the shop and brought them back to the clients house. The door casing at the bottom of the stairs was out 3/16" and 3/32" at the top of the stairs over a plumb distance of about 42". Trimmed the length of the stiles with the track saw (luv that thing) so they would be flush against the casing and the opposite side would be plumb.

Cut the bottom rail at the 41º angle that I measured (90-49=41) and setup the end stiles up in their respective positions and taped them to the wall. Checked the angle and adjusted slightly to make it a tight fit. Made a tick mark at the top and cut it to length. Then checked the length of the top with the bottom rail. Needed another 32nd of an inch. Pretty damn plumb for both stiles if you ask me. Cut the top rail using the bottom as a template adding the 32nd to the cut.

Packed up and went to the shop. Did the pocket holes on the ends and put the left, right and bottom stile together. Set the saw back up for 41º and tuned it in. Cut all the center stiles to length and pocket holed them on the ends. Using one of the center stiles as a height gauge I pocket screwed the top rail on one side. 










Just went one by one until I reached the other end of the panel and then glued the top rail to the top stile and the frame was completed.










I'll make the panels tomorrow and prime. Along with making the cap, under molding and a molding to hide the gap formed by the routed detail on the stringer of the stairs.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Working on the stair wainscoting. *Pretty straight forward since I'm cheating.*


:laughing: :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

All the other wainscoting I took measurements and made it, no templating. Not going to do that with the angles, too critical. A 10th of a degree will make a big difference over those heights and lengths.


----------



## Leo G

With panels


----------



## Leo G

And now it's installed


----------



## tjbnwi

First for me, now to go install the rail and ladder.

Tom


----------



## Robie

tjbnwi said:


> First for me, now to go install the rail and ladder.
> 
> Tom


What's at the top of the ladder they have to get to?


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> And now it's installed


Damn you're good.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> What's at the top of the ladder they have to get to?


The ladder rail will be installed on the mid-rail, 79" AFF.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> And now it's installed


Looks good you cheater.....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I know when math works, and I know when it's the enemy. :whistling

And on stair wainscoting math is the enemy and the physical fit is king.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> The ladder rail will be installed on the mid-rail, 79" AFF.
> 
> Tom


I've never done a library ladder either.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I've never done a library ladder either.


I bought the Quiet Glide hardware kit online. Per the instructions the ladder is 84" tall---center line of the rail plus 5".

The wood work on the ladder was straight forward. 

The angles are 12º. 

The material is planed to 13/16, they called for the plows to be 7/8, couldn't bring myself to leave that much slop. I used the trenching stop on the Kapex to plow 1/8 deep by 27/32. 

Light sanding, assembled everything, took it apart, sprayed a post catalyzed finish, reassembled, treads fit just right.

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Working late....imagine that. Lol


----------



## CityDecks

Saw those from an appointment yesterday. Built them 5-6 yrs ago









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

I'm loving the red board n batt siding on this Lil roof top addition. I really like the way this came out. I'm going to best buy this weekend. I gotta a FKN drone. Cant take a decent pic to save my life. I build way too much Cool chitt and can't see it.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> The ladder rail will be installed on the mid-rail, 79" AFF.
> 
> Tom


Tom, is that a pantry or a kitchen? I’ve got a pantry coming (see pic) and I’m having trouble justifying the finish time on it. Considering just a white melamine (edge banded).


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Tom, is that a pantry or a kitchen? I’ve got a pantry coming (see pic) and I’m having trouble justifying the finish time on it. Considering just a white melamine (edge banded).


They call it a prep kitchen, so a glorified pantry.

You can't justify the finish time---how about doing this one twice.....

The designer designed it with fixed shelves, we assembled it with 12x170 Dominos at her specified spacing, installed the units-----tore it all out the next day....

Took the part is the shop, plugged, filled, drilled, refinished......

Finishing is not to bad, everything can be sprayed both sides at the same time. 

Use your Domino to make stands. 12 mm plunges, 6mm cutter.

Paxton and Austin have 1-1/2 and 1-1/4" MDF. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

For the record I hate Melamine almost as much as I hate MDF.

Tom


----------



## CityDecks

Not sure if could be more pleased with this Lil 7-1/4 cordless. Picked it for 200. Use only on interior fit outs if our additions. I could spend 500+ for the Maki dual bevel but but then I switch out all my hated DeWalt cordless. Seriously it's a good Lil Saw on basic trim out and DC with bag does a good job. ADD the midi with remote on/ off it's pretty dam near excellent.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk
Also no bags on interior. I've been using my Shop apron for these jobs. Super light and holds all you need. Open DeWalt tote tstak is always near by for that one more thing.








BTW. The only mod / upgrade I would do to saw is zero clearance insert. . Been to dam busy. But I got it in list that never STOP'S growing for this weekend.


----------



## hdavis

Tipi could fix that.:thumbsup:


----------



## META

hdavis said:


> Tipi could fix that.


They messed the rake angle. The other side was correct though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Pack it out and move on. Small potatoes. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> Pack it out and move on. Small potatoes.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Its my 1st. rodeo so I am still learning carpentry...

It is small potatoes, but packing it out isn't a passable solution. That would allow a hinge point in the wall at cathedral peak. What I'll do is sister full studs from bottom plate to cathedral peak, next to the existing original short studs. The inspector should allow that..being it's such a short wall as well.


----------



## Calidecks

So isn't there still a scissor point between the truss and the wall? When I said pack it out, I was meaning solidly build up the top plate. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> So isn't there still a scissor point between the truss and the wall? When I said pack it out, I was meaning solidly build up the top plate.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah, but we'll at least be able to throw a "ratrun" at peak. I'd consider packing solid too, but plate to plate stud is slightly better.

It's really up to the inspector, and this guy likely won't say anything being he tends to overlook framing as a lower priority. 

Not a problem overall, just added work on a "premium" priced panelization.


----------



## META

Another note, one may notice this home has a flush zip to foundation wall, instead of over hanging insulation and zip; with treated 2x2 at sill to foundation transition. That always becomes a risk if concrete walls are out of square or poured proud. The sider will have a few areas to have fun with, but overall it is good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Yeah, but we'll at least be able to throw a "ratrun" at peak. I'd consider packing solid too, but plate to plate stud is slightly better.
> 
> It's really up to the inspector, and this guy likely won't say anything being he tends to overlook framing as a lower priority.
> 
> Not a problem overall, just added work on a "premium" priced panelization.



When we call framing we also call plumbing and electrical which usually takes his attention away from the framing. With that said, our inspectors are usually overwhelmed when it comes to framing. They are constantly asking for guidance from me when it comes to the plans. Even for decks. Our deck frames are not like a lot of other parts of the country, they often come with a lot of seismic detail. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we'll at least be able to throw a "ratrun" at peak. I'd consider packing solid too, but plate to plate stud is slightly better.
> 
> It's really up to the inspector, and this guy likely won't say anything being he tends to overlook framing as a lower priority.
> 
> Not a problem overall, just added work on a "premium" priced panelization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we call framing we also call plumbing and electrical which usually takes his attention away from the framing. With that said, our inspectors are usually overwhelmed when it comes to framing. They are constantly asking for guidance from me when it comes to the plans. Even for decks. Our deck frames are not like a lot of other parts of the country, they often come with a lot of seismic detail.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
Click to expand...

I can see how your inspectors need help from you and your engineers. No way they can keep it all straight with the size of deck, complex design, grade changes, and seismic issues.


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> When panelized zip rake walls don't match cathedral trusses.
> 
> Other than that, this home has gone up well.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/bec440d5038dd5a104a9e1d4517d1bbf.jpg[/IMG[IMGhttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/6c6d844f9b1485cb25aa795ae93f24df.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/3ec0d0aee00d1ee7ebb86d26fe20882b.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/70771e2490e872e9cd0a25e80e942c87.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/b0a4265512c81838ce6320ab7ad5e7b3.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/c8f6aefc68b3d6a07bf7fe44fdc74bfc.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190601/ea74829f5ca3b1b3de4754238e7fbd66.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Does the lumber yard start with a Z?


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Does the lumber yard start with a Z?


No, an orange S. But, I am only aware of one zip panel factory in the area. My outside sales guy is good, this likely was a factory blunder.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Blue S for the win...lol


----------



## tjbnwi

Something different.

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

When you have to hang a 70’ gutter 3 stories up and there is no place to set up ladders


----------



## Tinstaafl

[Shudder]

On a ladder, I'm Errol Flynn. On an eave like that, I'm Chicken Little.


----------



## Joe Wood

Just a note : My mother went out on a date with Errol Flynn


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tinstaafl said:


> [Shudder]
> 
> On a ladder, I'm Errol Flynn. On an eave like that, I'm Chicken Little.




Was only a 3/12 Gets real fun when it’s a 5 or 6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'll do handstands in the middle of a 5 or 6 pitch. But get me within about 3' of the edge on even a 1 story 2 pitch and I turn to jello. 

I generally scoff at others' phobias, but that's mine. Sigh.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We are McKillin' it over here. Be wrapped up with the roof Friday. Then we gotta wait for metal selection to put the facia cap on.

3" of old roof on this last section


----------



## Inner10

Joe Wood said:


> Just a note : My mother went out on a date with Errol Flynn


And was he "in like Flynn"?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> We are McKillin' it over here. Be wrapped up with the roof Friday. Then we gotta wait for metal selection to put the facia cap on.
> 
> 3" of old roof on this last section


On your way to the dealership to pick up a 2019 F350 yet?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> On your way to the dealership to pick up a 2019 F350 yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Lol. Nope. Gonna sink some cash into my house.


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol. Nope. Gonna sink some cash into my house.


Better idea...but less fun...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Wood

This must have been 1937 to 1939. Young women, esp a daughter of a Navy admiral, were very proper back then.


----------



## asevereid

Been getting close to finishing this reno... Finally...
Our scope of nearly done, but there's been some things I'm not happy with, at all.
But it's not my call to change anything, so it'll be up to the builder if we keep getting work from him.
I've been on the decks for the last three days, and they're almost wrapped up.
I know you full time deck builders would knock these out in a day or two, but I'm trying really hard to at least get this last little bit to look as good as I can to save some face.

Anyhoo... Pics... :









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

asevereid said:


> Been getting close to finishing this reno... Finally...
> Our scope of nearly done, but there's been some things I'm not happy with, at all.
> But it's not my call to change anything, so it'll be up to the builder if we keep getting work from him.
> I've been on the decks for the last three days, and they're almost wrapped up.
> I know you full time deck builders would knock these out in a day or two, but I'm trying really hard to at least get this last little bit to look as good as I can to save some face.
> 
> Anyhoo... Pics... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Looks good. Is that azek? Scalloped on bottom? 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

asevereid said:


> Been getting close to finishing this reno... Finally...
> Our scope of nearly done, but there's been some things I'm not happy with, at all.
> But it's not my call to change anything, so it'll be up to the builder if we keep getting work from him.
> I've been on the decks for the last three days, and they're almost wrapped up.
> I know you full time deck builders would knock these out in a day or two, but I'm trying really hard to at least get this last little bit to look as good as I can to save some face.
> 
> Anyhoo... Pics... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




We're slow as hell when it comes to building decks. But time isn't ever our priority.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

CityDecks said:


> Looks good. Is that azek? Scalloped on bottom?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Thanks... Not Azek... Some brand I've never used. Not any of the major 4(Trex, Azek, Timbertech, Moisture Shield).
It was supplied by Rona Canada, and while it machines nicely, its incredibly susceptible to fracturing and the composite deck screws that were provided (GRK) are causing a great deal of mushrooming. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> We are McKillin' it over here. Be wrapped up with the roof Friday. Then we gotta wait for metal selection to put the facia cap on.
> 
> 3" of old roof on this last section


A&E.
Any idea where I can get one of these or similar. Its manual roof hoist. Works great ..my roofer got it for me from another roofer. We used his rubber to counter balance it, so he's all set to go to work when where done with another Tiny house build 
The one in pic is borrowed from and old school roofer. Called Supply houses they said haven't sold them in yrs. Probably special order from no body knows....









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

asevereid said:


> Thanks... Not Azek... Some brand I've never used. Not any of the major 4(Trex, Azek, Timbertech, Moisture Shield).
> It was supplied by Rona Canada, and while it machines nicely, its incredibly susceptible to fracturing and the composite deck screws that were provided (GRK) are causing a great deal of mushrooming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


You gotta predrill everything. I don't care what screws you use. We always predrill. 3/16. With most plastics you just need to break the surface and about 1/3" deep. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> A&E.
> Any idea where I can get one of these or similar. Its manual roof hoist. Works great ..my roofer got it for me from another roofer. We used his rubber to counter balance it, so he's all set to go to work when where done with another Tiny house build
> The one in pic is borrowed from and old school roofer. Called Supply houses they said haven't sold them in yrs. Probably special order from no body knows....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


This would probably be a good start.

I have dealt with the first link, hytech products....good people, I can send you my reps phone number if you want it. 

Big Rock I have not dealt sith previousley

http://www.hy-techroof.com/products/hoist-equipment

https://www.bigrocksupply.com/Hoisting.html


----------



## bwiab

mostly water tight... finish detailing with the black out panel and sill pan at dry-in for a la cantina pocket door... not sure why that second photo is rotated???


----------



## bwiab

Another house but I'm loving the interior double height space. This one is design build. :thumbsup:


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> This would probably be a good start.
> 
> I have dealt with the first link, hytech products....good people, I can send you my reps phone number if you want it.
> 
> Big Rock I have not dealt sith previousley
> 
> http://www.hy-techroof.com/products/hoist-equipment
> 
> https://www.bigrocksupply.com/Hoisting.html


Well that was easy. Sent request to hy-tech They don't have pricing showing. Hopefully there affordable. We don't need that often, but I'm sure it's one of those things that once you get it'll be used all the time. It's really needed on those small City streets that are 12' wide with cars parked. Take the hassle of getting cars moved for boom or crane. It takes good amount of effort to get them to move even with street signs from City which has gotten very difficult lately. 2-4 weeks in advance in planning. Keep you posted and Thank you my man. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

CityDecks said:


> Well that was easy. Sent request to hy-tech They don't have pricing showing. Hopefully there affordable. We don't need that often, but I'm sure it's one of those things that once you get it'll be used all the time. It's really needed on those small City streets that are 12' wide with cars parked. Take the hassle of getting cars moved for boom or crane. It takes good amount of effort to get them to move even with street signs from City which has gotten very difficult lately. 2-4 weeks in advance in planning. Keep you posted and Thank you my man.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


This was on my FB page;

https://www.facebook.com/laddercrane/?__xts__[0]=68.ARDcjuSVutq4lDmGeEvsd_28ZfNro65neWr22ArrCwWV5ncz8mnQ54Fy2I0VwU8Nvyqen_FYzEtkEuxneHvPdNhRHZMJMpcyl79PGAHE4AekxEYvrTE3-QrE7ppERs-zfn177v8MlSrdFXbSbcRNIl1Hq8K_-MWJZDDz8c2iOa3tVDNWRjS8k3crKrRX6VJoVmJlTWAeX6YNX-0uC-74WiS-8Zlesj5F8--oDOQJs3d8-M3_yqzZ83s82PUup7Eq4AtnAhH2Q3OpXpGVVt-xny_4XpTi3Gh8bOZNLNYJrWJ9J3dgS8XRz_M2Lq8wZp95wy_TCnYbtiixFcv4PN7USSH_xfInEq47ALYULSzr9WsVe1SufnMwEb57vmj1E3zJDGM&__tn__=k%2C%3CHHHH-R

https://www.laddercrane.com/?fbclid=IwAR3E95LOd4kH3BisA5QIcbTPET-hW8dKGHWPjcQfkh5k8qGJqwv20x9muX0

Tom


----------



## KAP

bwiab said:


> mostly water tight... finish detailing with the black out panel and sill pan at dry-in for a la cantina pocket door... not sure why that second photo is rotated???


...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Guys ended the day with taking some old wooden gutters down and replacing with 5” white. 








Guy should have went with half round copper to match his house. Haven’t dealt with any wooden gutters in about 15 years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

getting started on some siding









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Finished up the trim on the entry deck and landing today... I'll finish painting it tomorrow and finish up the last of the deficiencies around the house. 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got this installed yesterday. The was a similar setup in place, just was 40 years old and not built nearly as well 









-Rich


----------



## CityDecks

tjbnwi said:


> This was on my FB page;
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/laddercrane/?__xts__[0]=68.ARDcjuSVutq4lDmGeEvsd_28ZfNro65neWr22ArrCwWV5ncz8mnQ54Fy2I0VwU8Nvyqen_FYzEtkEuxneHvPdNhRHZMJMpcyl79PGAHE4AekxEYvrTE3-QrE7ppERs-zfn177v8MlSrdFXbSbcRNIl1Hq8K_-MWJZDDz8c2iOa3tVDNWRjS8k3crKrRX6VJoVmJlTWAeX6YNX-0uC-74WiS-8Zlesj5F8--oDOQJs3d8-M3_yqzZ83s82PUup7Eq4AtnAhH2Q3OpXpGVVt-xny_4XpTi3Gh8bOZNLNYJrWJ9J3dgS8XRz_M2Lq8wZp95wy_TCnYbtiixFcv4PN7USSH_xfInEq47ALYULSzr9WsVe1SufnMwEb57vmj1E3zJDGM&__tn__=k%2C%3CHHHH-R
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.laddercrane.com/?fbclid=IwAR3E95LOd4kH3BisA5QIcbTPET-hW8dKGHWPjcQfkh5k8qGJqwv20x9muX0
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Saw those. Wouldn't work fir me.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> This would probably be a good start.
> 
> I have dealt with the first link, hytech products....good people, I can send you my reps phone number if you want it.
> 
> Big Rock I have not dealt sith previousley
> 
> http://www.hy-techroof.com/products/hoist-equipment
> 
> https://www.bigrocksupply.com/Hoisting.html


Jeez. Hy-tech was 2000.00 for the 300lb and 3000.00 for the 400 lb... I was looking at keeping it under a Grand....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> This would probably be a good start.
> 
> I have dealt with the first link, hytech products....good people, I can send you my reps phone number if you want it.
> 
> Big Rock I have not dealt sith previousley
> 
> http://www.hy-techroof.com/products/hoist-equipment
> 
> https://www.bigrocksupply.com/Hoisting.html


Big Rick is looking good at 925. I'll reach out on Monday fir more details. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> Been getting close to finishing this reno... Finally...
> Our scope of nearly done, but there's been some things I'm not happy with, at all.
> But it's not my call to change anything, so it'll be up to the builder if we keep getting work from him.
> I've been on the decks for the last three days, and they're almost wrapped up.
> I know you full time deck builders would knock these out in a day or two, but I'm trying really hard to at least get this last little bit to look as good as I can to save some face.
> 
> Anyhoo... Pics... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


What's going on with the siding to the right. Don't look to be laying down right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Big Rick is looking good at 925. I'll reach out on Monday fir more details.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Yeah, thats a hell of a price difference


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> What's going on with the siding to the right. Don't look to be laying down right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


To the right of what?
I did have to replace 9 boards on the front of the g house (to the right of the entry).
I may still need to adhere or pin them to the course beneath them. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

asevereid said:


> To the right of what?
> I did have to replace 9 boards on the front of the g house (to the right of the entry).
> I may still need to adhere or pin them to the course beneath them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Maybe this?


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> To the right of what?
> I did have to replace 9 boards on the front of the g house (to the right of the entry).
> I may still need to adhere or pin them to the course beneath them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Front door. Hardi siding?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> getting started on some siding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice having the Genie even on a house like that. Would not be with out mine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

yep, it's been nice having it the last year
I almost feel like I'm getting lazy
I'll use it to reach the next row, even if I'm standing in the lift about 2' off the ground 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Started this project on Tuesday, got the brick demo done easily with the chipping gun.

Went to cut some sheetrock out for the electrician this morning and found an active leak in the chimney  









-Rich


----------



## ADVshuttersltd

I am the owner of advanced shopfront & shutters ltd, we recently did curtain walling for one of our client.


----------



## CityDecks

Couldn't get stairs in another one of these Tiny roof top houses. So I cut the wall out..









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

https://www.princegeorgematters.com...-george-fire-hall-no-1-will-look-like-1210031

Start this one on Monday. Bit of a delay in the site prep process but excited to get going on it.


----------



## Big Johnson

:::


----------



## 91782

De-foresting "before" pic?


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> De-foresting "before" pic?


Yup.


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> De-foresting "before" pic?


I actually leave as many trees as I can. Excavators hate it, they’d rather the site be stripped bare.


----------



## 91782

What my back 40 looks like. God, I love this state.


----------



## Leo G

Rather large cabinet


----------



## Donohue Const

making slow progress 
ordered some color match coil stock for behind the joints 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

We did this house today in a very wealthy area of westchester County. Was curious of what it was worth so went on Zillow. People paid 2.7 mil in 2000. Worth $958k now. Great investment lol 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Mentioned a cabinet I know won't fit through the homes doors. It is 8'4x8'0.

Split a stile to make it work.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Mentioned a cabinet I know won't fit through the homes doors. It is 8'4x8'0.
> 
> Split a stile to make it work.
> 
> Tom


You could rent that out for $1000/ month in NYC

-Rich


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> We did this house today in a very wealthy area of westchester County. Was curious of what it was worth so went on Zillow. People paid 2.7 mil in 2000. Worth $958k now. Great investment lol


Another neighborhood taken over by MiB?


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Another neighborhood taken over by MiB?




Nope. They left this County alone once they spread north from Brooklyn. Too expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Today fun!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

LOL, those are coming up easy.:thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

Got the tile installed for the insert going in tomorrow









-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Have to pull the white one and shoot the interior white.

Tom


----------



## griz

tjbnwi said:


> Have to pull the white one and shoot the interior white.
> 
> Tom


i like the paper towel dispenser.

stout well made boxes...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Black is black...

Back in Black....

Back to black.....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

griz said:


> i like the paper towel dispenser.
> 
> stout well made boxes...:thumbsup:


Thank you.

I'm looking for a mover to deliver these, one asked it they were strong enough to set on their backs or unfinished sides. My thought was, is you back strong enough to lift these. 

The full assembled island will come in at about 630 pounds without the top. We'll pull the drawers, doors and slides on this one. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

If there isn't some kind of a door for the paper towel holder I don't care for it that much. Rather see a slot that the paper towel can go through, a routed indent in the center so you can grab it with your fingers and put a small weight on the roll so you don't get a run away feed of the towels.

But that's just me.


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> Black is black...
> 
> Back in Black....
> 
> Back to black.....
> 
> Tom


:thumbup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> If there isn't some kind of a door for the paper towel holder I don't care for it that much. Rather see a slot that the paper towel can go through, a routed indent in the center so you can grab it with your fingers and put a small weight on the roll so you don't get a run away feed of the towels.
> 
> But that's just me.


No panel.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA


I was hoping someone would get it.






Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> No panel.
> 
> Tom


I did a image search and I didn't see anything like I described. Wonder if it doesn't work or no one has thought of it? If you are building custom, why would you want to see the paper towel roll?

Just being a jerk.:whistling


----------



## Robie

Just a thought.

I made one once that was "free reeling" and didn't care for it. I ended up mounting a hinged piece of wood (smoothed and rounded over) and epoxied weights to it so it would give some resistance when the towel was pulled out and it would conform to the roll as it got smaller.


----------



## onmywayup

Leo G said:


> We can't put posts into concrete here. They allow it for fences, but not structures.


So do you guys always have to put in full footings for everything? Or for a deck, can you dig down a post hole, put some concrete in it, then attach the post to the Crete? What do you fill the rest of the hole with? Gravel? Dirt? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

For decks it's usually a 42" deep hole with a Sonotube/concrete with a Simpson anchor to the post. They are worried about decks sinking into the ground along with them flying away in the wind.


----------



## tjbnwi

Something a little different. Zach's niece is having a 2nd birthday party tomorrow. He created this as a photo prop for the gathering.

For us old guys, this is the trolley from Mr. Rogers Neighborhood, it is now used in a show called Daniel Tiger---I think that's how it goes....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Cabinets were installed by the builders trim guy.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## WWHS2019

*Vynil Flooring Project*

This is our completed floor project.


----------



## asevereid

WWHS2019 said:


> This is our completed floor project.


Vinyl plank? You mixed your boxes up better than I did on my last one using a similar product. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Ready for delivery tomorrow. Kitchen for this years parade home.

Only one wall cabinet, 5' long. It's currently behind the covered island.

Island and refrigerator cabinet have to go in sideways, pulled the doors to make it easier. Damn house has a 36" front door.......

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Nothing wrong with a 36" door. Try a 30" front door and 28" interior doors.

Been there done that.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Nothing wrong with a 36" door. Try a 30" front door and 28" interior doors.
> 
> Been there done that.


Me too, on "normal" homes. 

This is the first home I've done for the builder that did not have a 6/0x8/0 or 8/0x8/0 double door set. Odd that the entry is not that grand on a parade home. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The house I'm working on now has a double 3/0 door. Makes it nice and comfy bring those big closet cabinets into the house. Still had to get them through the 30" closet door :blink:

Brought a cart with rubber wheels to the house. Mostly for the 68"x 93" cabinet, but used it for the other 2 larger cabinets.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> The house I'm working on now has a double 3/0 door. Makes it nice and comfy bring those big closet cabinets into the house. Still had to get them through the 30" closet door :blink:
> 
> Brought a cart with rubber wheels to the house. Mostly for the 68"x 93" cabinet, but used it for the other 2 larger cabinets.


I'm old, feeble and lazy. I/we roll as many in as possible. Even that 3'er on the bench will get rolled into the trailer, out of the trailer, into the home through the garage. 

I'll use furniture dollies for these. All the floors are covered with Ram Board. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I'd hate to damage a finished floor. If they are unfinished it's not an issue. Usually by the time I come in the finish is down. I always tell them to leave the final coat off until the cabinets are in. But in this house I'll be there for another year slowly putting in cabinets until they are satisfied that everything they want is there.

We use the Shoulder Dolly moving straps for moving larger cabinets.


----------



## Randy Bush

Rolling this out today to cover the porch beam. Tough to not have oil canning on piece this tall.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Working on another floating vanity. All Blum Movento with TipOn...nice stuff. First time using it. Way better than the Salice I used last time. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzuCGADAM37/?igshid=xnchaeyip29f


----------



## KAP

overanalyze said:


> Working on another floating vanity. All Blum Movento with TipOn...nice stuff. First time using it. Way better than the Salice I used last time.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzuCGADAM37/?igshid=xnchaeyip29f


That is a bad-ass drawer configuration... :thumbsup:


----------



## pm_sup

I am finally getting around to my front porch, now that my recovery from back surgery is at about 4 months. I am feeling stronger and comfortable enough bending over a work bench or workspace for a period of time.
I can even carry a bit of "light"lumber.

So the lower porch was ripped out. Concrete poured (to keep the rodents out) and the older post brackets removed and replaced with a curved style bracket in keeping with the theme. This was the plan all along, so I am having a good time being able to finally do this.

Each part takes eons, but I'm trying to be patient. Even the center post trim (which I made out of a 6x6) took most of the night just to do one.

I am guessing depending on weather, it will take another week and a half to trim out the posts, then its on to redoing the porch surface.

The planned porch surface is IPE and Tigerwood, which I have a design in mind for in front of the door.

After that is done, the posts all get lower trims and a decorative low ornamental railing. After all that the front door and glass block go away in favour of something more Victorian


----------



## griz

pm_sup said:


> I am finally getting around to my front porch, now that my recovery from back surgery is at about 4 months. I am feeling stronger and comfortable enough bending over a work bench or workspace for a period of time.
> I can even carry a bit of "light"lumber.
> 
> So the lower porch was ripped out. Concrete poured (to keep the rodents out) and the older post brackets removed and replaced with a curved style bracket in keeping with the theme. This was the plan all along, so I am having a good time being able to finally do this.
> 
> Each part takes eons, but I'm trying to be patient. Even the center post trim (which I made out of a 6x6) took most of the night just to do one.
> 
> I am guessing depending on weather, it will take another week and a half to trim out the posts, then its on to redoing the porch surface.
> 
> The planned porch surface is IPE and Tigerwood, which I have a design in mind for in front of the door.
> 
> After that is done, the posts all get lower trims and a decorative low ornamental railing. After all that the front door and glass block go away in favour of something more Victorian


very cool looking place....:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

KAP said:


> That is a bad-ass drawer configuration... :thumbsup:


Specifically... :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Do you have to slam the Movemento drawers like that to reset them? Or can you just shut them like a regular Blumotion drawer?


----------



## KAP

Robie said:


>


You missed a spot... :whistling :jester: :laughing:

JK... Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robie

Believe it or not, this is held in place with just two drawer slides. Leo sent 4 as we were both afraid it might sag. But with the *perfect* fit of the dovetails, I don't believe it's going to sag with only some lightweight items in the drawer. Plus, it's only 14" deep.


----------



## Robie

KAP said:


> You missed a spot... :whistling :jester: :laughing:
> 
> JK... Nice... :thumbsup:


There is a screw up. I'm surprised no one noticed.


----------



## Leo G

I see it.


----------



## tgeb

Robie said:


> There is a screw up. I'm surprised no one noticed.


I see it. :laughing:

Without giving it all away....left does not match right.


But it looks great, looks like a reclaimed antique found in an old barn. Which is what she probably wanted it to look like. Well done.


----------



## Calidecks

I see it but it looks fitting. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

tgeb said:


> I see it. :laughing:
> 
> Without giving it all away....left does not match right.
> 
> 
> But it looks great, looks like a reclaimed antique found in an old barn. Which is what she probably wanted it to look like. Well done.


Bingo.

The stiles are rails are reversed on the right door.


----------



## tgeb

You had to go and give it away, before the rest of the internet had a chance to chime in....:sad:


----------



## Robie

tgeb said:


> You had to go and give it away, before the rest of the internet had a chance to chime in....:sad:


I thought you gave it away.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

That definitely doesn't come off as a mistake. Tell no one.


----------



## Robie

I just did.


----------



## KAP

Robie said:


> Bingo.
> 
> The stiles are rails are reversed on the right door.


 Well, that and the overlay drawerfront versus inset doors... and the overlap of same... but as tgeb said, makes it look like reclaimed antique...


The stain worked to your favor on the stiles/rails...


----------



## B.Johnson

The hole that I crawled through to get from one portion of the crawlspace to the other. The ground is so close to the floor in places that the only way I can turn over is if I can get one shoulder in between the floor joists.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I learned how to make cone shaped flashings today. Came out pretty good. Couple areas i can improve on them but i am overall pleased with the results.

Also, i never got a finished pic of the save a lot so i got it today......still waiting on a metal color choice


----------



## steve4223

*Kitchen*

Remodeling project


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

steve4223 said:


> Remodeling project


Is the top drawer under the cooktop functional?


----------



## steve4223

*Cooktop Drawer*



DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is the top drawer under the cooktop functional?



Yes, it has a drop in insert, primarily for knives and cook top utensils (silverware drawer to the left with insert, directly across from dishwasher) The drawer sides and back are modified to be not as tall as the front reflects and there is a 2" notch in the back right corner where the drawer goes around the gas line. I hadn't done much with the cooktop design prior to this kitchen, but really like the clean lines of a cooktop sitting in a solid surface counter. The kitchen has a double oven as well.


----------



## tjbnwi

Paul,

The drawer under this cooktop is functional. The drawer box is 2.5", this height kept the box below the top the distance the top manufacture required. 

This cooktop is flush inset.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

I hate electric stoves/ranges.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The last time I tried to put a functional drawer under a gas cooktop, all the plastic spoons, spatulas and ladles melted.


----------



## Leo G

It takes about 2 1/2 times longer by my figuring. Especially when you forget to add the thickness of the sides to the cut out pc and have to rescue it. I had the inside notch assembled and then dadoed for the bottom. I put the backs on it and it was about an inch shorter than the corresponding front pc. Dammit.

Made a few choice cuts and then re-ran the pcs and it worked, I was surprised and pleased. The dovetail machine is really precise so recutting isn't usually an issue.

But other than that it went well. You definitely have to assemble it in the correct order or you might not be able to assemble it at all.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Speaking of drawers. These are a pain in the butt.


Is that your way of hinting you didn't charge Robie enough?!... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I didn't do the same type of drawer. He didn't have dovetail inside corners.


----------



## overanalyze

I used through dominos...can't say if it was easier than dovetails.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I used through dominos...can't say if it was easier than dovetails.


I like the looks of exposed Domino drawers, especially if you use a contrasting wood. 

I've seen a lot of them just pinned or stapled. 

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

You know it's for real when even I'm tied off... with cougar paws.....and a couch cushion Lol!


----------



## Lady Dreamer

My day! It was fun for the most part. It is on a dentist's house. I was thinking this is like what he dose on a digger scale! Lol He cleaned all the plaque/ grime off of people's teeth and I'm cleaning the grime off of his walkway!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CScalf

I don’t have a pic from today because I dealt with idiots all day 🏻


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lady Dreamer said:


> My day! It was fun for the most part. It is on a dentist's house. I was thinking this is like what he dose on a digger scale! Lol He cleaned all the plaque/ grime off of people's teeth and I'm cleaning the grime off of his walkway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 But his patients are alive:jester:


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> But his patients are alive:jester:


That is why he gets paided more! Lol. For a lot less time! I really wouldn't want his job because of the people! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Another Tiny house









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Roof top footings.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Just finished my current job...:laughing:

It took a friend of mine and me 1.5 days.

If you have a chance to buy one of these kits...Praire Ridge Wood Playset...pass it up.


----------



## asevereid

Don't want to show what I've been doing at work.... But yesterday I volunteered at the boss' church to replace a landing and a set of stairs; and today in making a mess in the backyard working on some tables for the little lady to put her plants and flowers on.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I was going to as what the heck is holding it up. Then I noticed the black steel columns on either side. Very good.....


----------



## TheConstruct

Robie said:


> Just finished my current job...:laughing:
> 
> It took a friend of mine and me 1.5 days.
> 
> If you have a chance to buy one of these kits...Praire Ridge Wood Playset...pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 478109


Small world, I'm heading over to finish this one for my niece in a few minutes. We have about 18 man hours in it for two people so far. 9 hours for me. Its mind boggling how these things are put together.


----------



## Robie

TheConstruct said:


> Small world, I'm heading over to finish this one for my niece in a few minutes. We have about 18 man hours in it for two people so far. 9 hours for me. Its mind boggling how these things are put together.


I personally thought the one my sister bought (pictured) was absolute junk.

$850 worth of junk.

The picture on the box shows 6-8 kids playing on this thing.

No way I'd let more than 2 on it.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Robie said:


> It took a friend of mine and me 1.5 days.


My wife bought this one off Craigslist last year. The guy had it 2/3 disassembled when I got there, handed me a bag of rusty screws and bolts. Took me two full weekends and about 5 trips to the box store to get it assembled. Solo.

The gazebo next to it, she bought retail. The Fed Ex guy dumped the two boxes it came in out the back of his truck plop in the middle of the driveway and scooted.

Only took three days to put that together, with help on the first day.

I don't recommend either one.


----------



## tjbnwi

Assembled this for "my girls". Son in law and his father "helped"---7 hours, start to finish.

Tom


----------



## Robie

You need one person just to sort through the 100 bags of different fasteners.


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> You need one person just to sort through the 100 bags of different fasteners.


Nothing to it. Used to sorting through fasteners from my previous career.

Tom


----------



## asevereid

Lost motivation after about 5 hours...
I'm sure I'll finish it... Eventually...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Sure you will......

Tom


----------



## TheConstruct

Got in finished tonight. 

I wouldn't reccomend this thing to anyone either. Total consumer junk. I'd way rather build a real quality swing set and a big slide. This thing will be either broken, rotted out or forgotten about in no time. Oh well, I had fun :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Going to install it tomorrow. Made the cabinet a while ago. Went up and did a placement install so I could determine what the drawer notch and cutouts would need to be. 



















Hope I got it right because the plumbing isn't where it should be for this type of a cabinet. It should be dead center and it's off to the right 6 1/2" and a lot lower than it should be for this non standard cabinet. I don't think anyone told the plumber.

It gets placed on an 8" tall base that is made out of 3/4" sandply that gets covered with a black box as a skin.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I like your descending heartwood pattern board selection on the drawers.


----------



## Leo G

Plywood. But I did play around with the selection to make it as nice as possible and to keep the grain centered as possible. I got a real nice pc of plywood that had 11" flitches and I was able to make the 10" drawers look like it was made from a single board.


----------



## ADVshuttersltd

Installed Roller Shutters on 26th July 2019 For *Bespoke Wills & Probate Services.*


----------



## TheConstruct

Just finished this deck. The section on the right with the pergola was exsisting and stayed as is. The main deck was rotted out badly which I tore out and rebuilt basically the same layout as that's what the customer wanted. 

I'm not a fan of all the wood and the dark stain but the customer is happy and her deck is safe again. Just need some handrails now.


----------



## Robie

Nice.


----------



## Calidecks

TheConstruct said:


> Just finished this deck. The section on the right with the pergola was exsisting and stayed as is. The main deck was rotted out badly which I tore out and rebuilt basically the same layout as that's what the customer wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of all the wood and the dark stain but the customer is happy and her deck is safe again. Just need some handrails now.




That deck works great there. Very fitting. Nice job! 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Texas Wax

My ex has cancer, went up to Wisconsin, for a week, to work out custody of our youngest. She took a rapid turn for the worse, so I needed to stay. Had to pick up some paying work for a couple weeks. Or go belly up broke.

Fun fun in the Wisconsin sun, with the Texas heat following me.


----------



## Leo G

That looks a wee bit better. :smile:


----------



## Leo G

Got the vanity installed today. Went pretty smooth. But I figured it would since I had already brought it up the 1st time to measure for drawer cutouts.











And plenty of room for the plumbing.


----------



## tjbnwi

Texas Wax said:


> My ex has cancer, went up to Wisconsin, for a week, to work out custody of our youngest. She took a rapid turn for the worse, so I needed to stay. Had to pick up some paying work for a couple weeks. Or go belly up broke.
> 
> Fun fun in the Wisconsin sun, with the Texas heat following me.


Sorry to hear about the ex.

Hope all goes well with the custody.

Tom


----------



## ADVshuttersltd

Did Repair Work Today


----------



## rblakes1

Got a coat on the countertops, trim, fireplace surround and top. I'll get the second coat on tonight after dinner. 

I'll get the doors assembled while this is drying









-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Pocket door cabinet and the inserts. Base is in the background. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

So yer copying me eh?

I'm building a much larger version of what you have there, in white. Been working on it on and off while doing different projects and the order of assembly is making things more difficult than it should be because of the paint schedule. But I took care of the oddball painting and now I can start to do the partial assemble to make sure the sizes are right so I can make the face frame so I can make the doors to fit inside the face frame. It's all working out to the math numbers, but I'm not taking a chance that it's slightly off the wrong way. I was shooting for 122 1/2" and it came out to 9/16" which would have worked. Not worried about a 1/32" on either side. But if it came out to 122 7/16" it would have not worked. 

I also found out how wavy my floor really is while assembling this, it's pretty bad even though you can't really see it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> So yer copying me eh?
> 
> I'm building a much larger version of what you have there, in white. Been working on it on and off while doing different projects and the order of assembly is making things more difficult than it should be because of the paint schedule. But I took care of the oddball painting and now I can start to do the partial assemble to make sure the sizes are right so I can make the face frame so I can make the doors to fit inside the face frame. It's all working out to the math numbers, but I'm not taking a chance that it's slightly off the wrong way. I was shooting for 122 1/2" and it came out to 9/16" which would have worked. Not worried about a 1/32" on either side. But if it came out to 122 7/16" it would have not worked.
> 
> I also found out how wavy my floor really is while assembling this, it's pretty bad even though you can't really see it.


How can I copy you if I did mine first?????????

(I'm sure yours will be beautiful)

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Card/brochure holder for the Parade home.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Exactly. :whistling

(the only thing I'm sure of is mine will be a PITA)

What flipper hardware are you using? KV 8090 Series Pivot Door Slides here. 

Anti sag with the shaft and pinion gears. Spendy at about $100 a door. In my case $150/door because I'm using 3 slides per door because of the 87" height.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Exactly. :whistling
> 
> (the only thing I'm sure of is mine will be a PITA)
> 
> What flipper hardware are you using? KV 8090 Series Pivot Door Slides here.
> 
> Anti sag with the shaft and pinion gears. Spendy at about $100 a door. In my case $150/door because I'm using 3 slides per door because of the 87" height.


KV 8080 inset. Good for a door up to 30 pounds. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I really hate the KV hinges. Compared to the Blum's I'm use to they suck. It'd be nice to have soft close. The 8081 allows a non KV hinge to be used. Same with mine, the 8092 allows a different hinge but my supplier can only get them in 6 packs and req me to purchase all of them because they only want to have the fixed hinge in stock.

The 42" height limit on yours means I can't use them for my project. The 8090 has a height limit of 72". My first used was 78". This one will be 87". I'm not worried much about the limit.


----------



## ADVshuttersltd

Today's Completed Work - Aluminium Frame Glass Door


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I really hate the KV hinges. Compared to the Blum's I'm use to they suck. It'd be nice to have soft close. The 8081 allows a non KV hinge to be used. Same with mine, the 8092 allows a different hinge but my supplier can only get them in 6 packs and req me to purchase all of them because they only want to have the fixed hinge in stock.
> 
> The 42" height limit on yours means I can't use them for my project. The 8090 has a height limit of 72". My first used was 78". This one will be 87". I'm not worried much about the limit.


Those are Salice hinges, as I was adjusting the doors yesterday, I thought "these suck". 

I may put a soft close piston in the insert edge, haven't decided yet. 

I'm over the height limit on these by 10", they work just fine with these panel doors. I did a test fit with a piece of 3/4 maple plywood, the slides did not like it. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Well whatever hinge they are we both seem to agree they suck.


----------



## tjbnwi

Installed in time for Parade judging tomorrow. A little clean up and the decorators can have at it.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Table tennis anyone?

Fabbed this up for the Parade home, judging was today.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

Erm... that's not a regulation net. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Tinstaafl said:


> Erm... that's not a regulation net. :laughing:


I asked if the top edge could be sharpened to a razor edge, they declined. 

Tom


----------



## Tom M

Nothing exciting or glamorous like that table but I did get an electrical inspection Tuesday finish my insulation and Rock today. Now I'm stuck ass probably having to do the mud as well because my subcontractors are all swamped.


----------



## tjbnwi

May be time to look into some auto taping tools.

Tom


----------



## KAP

Tom M said:


> Nothing exciting or glamorous like that table but I did get an electrical inspection Tuesday finish my insulation and Rock today. *Now I'm stuck ass probably having to do the mud as well because my subcontractors are all swamped.*


So much for the next movie... I'm thinking you make it in 20 minutes... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

After spending longer than I wanted to getting everything packed up this morning, got to the job around noon. 

Installed the fireplace surround and top, then the 2 countertops (they are notched for the windows), extension jambs and casing for the 2 windows.









-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Installed in time for Parade judging tomorrow. A little clean up and the decorators can have at it.
> 
> Tom


Any chance I can take a look at that place next week? 

-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> Any chance I can take a look at that place next week?
> 
> -Rich


I believe so. I'll see if I can get a single home pass from the builder or go over there at night after the Parade. I don't have key access as of today.

The homes are closed to the public on Monday/Tuesday, that may be an option also. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Continuing on with the Kitchen Nook cabinet. Wanted to do the 6 doors today. Sent out a text with the panel configuration along with a mock handle to the client and never got a response from her. So I had to find other things to play with on the job. Made the face frame. It's 95 1/2" tall and 125" wide. I had to put 30 biscuits on the 3 perimeter sides for alignment of the FF and cabinet since this will all be assembled in the house.










I put a door frame together and made a mock handle for the client to assess. Just want to make sure she's happy with the proportions.



















And I had to make a couple more drawers. I am really so glad I got that Grizzly Dovetail Machine. And these are simple normal drawers. Not huge, no cutouts, just simple normal drawers.


----------



## tjbnwi

Simple is good sometimes.

To do something a little different we did some drawers with exposed Dominos with contrasting wood. No reason except for a different look and I could teach Zach something new.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The dovetail machine will do 7 1/4" drawers in two passes. I can put all 4 sides into the machine at the same time and it'll do two corners. You flip the pcs to do the other 2 corners. These were 5 1/4" drawers so I can do them in two passes also. Quick and easy. Once you get to a 8 1/4" drawer you can only do 2 sides at a time, meaning only one corner like you would do on a smaller dovetail jig.

That's actually one of the ways I determine a large and small drawer. It also is determined by the width of the drawer if it's under 8 1/4". It takes 4 passes to do a drawer that is 8 1/4" or wider, and only 2 passes on 7 1/4" and smaller.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What the heck we even hung the drywall in this little one...:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Well, I signed up for ecabinet. Hopefully the island design is easier in ecab than it is in Cabinet Vision (only issue I have with the program).
> 
> Tom


It's not.:whistling


----------



## ADVshuttersltd

Busy Week


----------



## ADVshuttersltd




----------



## ADVshuttersltd




----------



## ADVshuttersltd




----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> It's not.:whistling


Does it allow you to place a cabinet without being against a wall?

Tom


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> Does it allow you to place a cabinet without being against a wall?
> 
> Tom


Yes...


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Yes...


Already easier.

I received the keys this morning. Probably going to run it on the MBP through Parallels. 

Tom


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> Already easier.
> 
> I received the keys this morning. Probably going to run it on the MBP through Parallels.
> 
> Tom


Yeah, but then there's the rest... :whistling :laughing:

It's like any program... gotta' get to know it before it finally makes sense and come to the realization "I didn't know it could do that!"... :w00t:


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Does it allow you to place a cabinet without being against a wall?
> 
> Tom


Absolutely.

It's a steep learning curve. It is not a program designed around intuition. You have to learn how to use it. Took me about 80 hours to become pretty good at it. They have improved it significantly since I started using it around version 4. The big revolution happened with v5.0 and then later on they mixed things up bad enough you coulnd't use all the seed cabinets you made from previous versions. But since then they have been improving it without really major hassles to the user.


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Yeah, but then there's the rest... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> It's like any program... gotta' get to know it before it finally makes sense and come to the realization "I didn't know it could do that!"... :w00t:


Not worried about the rest. I’ve have/used enough design programs to know each has its quirks and you need to put the time in to figure it out. 

Problem I have with CV when it comes to islands is it has to be against a wall and you cannot "work" on all 4 sides.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It's a steep learning curve. It is not a program designed around intuition. You have to learn how to use it. Took me about 80 hours to become pretty good at it. They have improved it significantly since I started using it around version 4. The big revolution happened with v5.0 and then later on they mixed things up bad enough you coulnd't use all the seed cabinets you made from previous versions. But since then they have been improving it without really major hassles to the user.


Not sure which version I’ll be downloading. I’m sure it’s the most recent, I don’t know the v number.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

It'll probably be v5.0 and then it needs to be upgraded. But it's been so long I have no idea. You might as well join the forum, you'll need it.


----------



## overanalyze

This truck was cool! I have seen pictures of one before but never had one on a job. Local ready mix company has 2 now. Cheaper than a pump and it worked pretty slick. 40' reach.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You might as well join the forum, you'll need it.


I'll just come here and ask you.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

He's going on vacation, so you're on your own.


----------



## Leo G

Well vacation to me is sitting around doing nothing, naps, eating. Might as well help him.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> He's going on vacation, so you're on your own.


I'm always on vacation....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Well vacation to me is sitting around doing nothing, naps, eating. Might as well help him.


Take nap for me----that will be a big help.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Your nap will have to wait. I have other peoples naps in front of you.:w00t:


----------



## Idothat

Leo G said:


> Your nap will have to wait. I have other peoples naps in front of you.:w00t:


Sounds like you are swamped . 
If you ever consider subbing out nap work, I am available.
I can provide references


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Your nap will have to wait. I have other peoples naps in front of you.:w00t:


1099 or do you have benefits and vacation days?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tjbnwi said:


> I'm always on vacation....
> 
> Tom


So am I:w00t:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Your nap will have to wait. I have other peoples naps in front of you.:w00t:


Put me on the list for next time.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I should be open by Thursday.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I should be open by Thursday.


That will work, extra sleep prior to the weekend....

Tom


----------



## asevereid

Truss day on Thursday and Friday.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Hot tub fit out and Lil kitchen. Somebody famous is moving in.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

CityDecks said:


> Hot tub fit out and Lil kitchen. Somebody famous is moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Your new place:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

CityDecks said:


> Hot tub fit out and Lil kitchen. Somebody famous is moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Tell me about those cabinets. I'm looking for some options on an outdoor kitchen project.


----------



## CityDecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Tell me about those cabinets. I'm looking for some options on an outdoor kitchen project.


I think the brand is Atlantis?? I'll DBL check and get back to you. There heavy 3/5 poly something. BLACK / charcoal gray PVC. Dam heavy. I have another I'll send you to 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Deck number 3 for these folks. They love me.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

A cold tub that chills the water to 40 degrees, is going here. The idea is to get out of the hot tub and into the cold water. It's supposed to be reviving.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

Wrapped up this floating vanity today. I am just providing the vanity. Made sure to level the unit in the shop to make all the drawer adjustments. The Blum TipOn Movento is sooooo nice to adjust!!


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat

What , if anything, goes on the retaining wall? Stucco, stone?


----------



## Calidecks

It will be buried with the 5' tub and steps. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Deck number 3 for these folks. They love me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Jeez you bring a lot chitt to the Job. Do you bring everything? Or tools needed on per phase bases. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ready to set some trusses tomorrow


How big is that

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ready to set some trusses tomorrow


What's taking so long? :jester:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> How big is that
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


16' x 26'. Im pretty impressed they managed to get 3 bedrooms, a bathroom, and a media room in there


----------



## A&E Exteriors

mrcat said:


> What's taking so long? :jester:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol...I don't think 5 days is that bad.

Trying to milk the fun stuff for a bit. I have a couple framing gigs in the works


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> 16' x 26'. Im pretty impressed they managed to get 3 bedrooms, a bathroom, and a media room in there


You should see the chitt squeeze in my lil House builds on rooftops...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol...I don't think 5 days is that bad.
> 
> Trying to milk the fun stuff for a bit. I have a couple framing gigs in the works


This is 12*12. Biggest 4th addition you can build with out going thru variance and zoning.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> This is 12*12. Biggest 4th addition you can build with out going thru variance and zoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I'd love to work on one of your projects. You do some cool stuff


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> This is 12*12. Biggest 4th addition you can build with out going thru variance and zoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


It's my 5th this yr and 3/ more on the books to go.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'd love to work on one of your projects. You do some cool stuff


Thats nice. Greatful for the kind words. That was framed weather tight on the 3rd day. Had to crane the 8' 300lbs Pella slider Walk accross roof top lower to to lower roof top lift up on Deck framing and install. ..friggin exhausted and was like sooopy 105 in blazing sun.
Had to sub out the siding because the side with 2/ awning window has 40ft drop. I don't have scaffolding it pump Jack's. And neighbor was lil nervous of us staging planks ETC to do our own siding in-house.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Winding down the Kitchen Nook build. So many monkey wrenches thrown into the timeline of this project. But it's finally getting there.

Stained and finished the Tiger Maple countertops. There's 3 of them and the maple is very active. I stained them, then sanded the stain off leaving the tiger portion with stain. Then I stained them again and the tiger was 50% darker than the first time around. 3 coats of a 2K polyurethane to protect them.


----------



## Tom M

tjbnwi said:


> Just some simple window trim outs.
> 
> Was orginally drywall returns.
> 
> Premade and sprayed in the shop.
> 
> Tom


Did those windows have sills at least or four sided drywall returns?

My mom's house is like that with sills and drywall returns I keep thinking I need to add trim to those windows it looks so bad but I don't think I can apply the layers because the cells are not extended beyond the sides long enough.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom M said:


> Did those windows have sills at least or four sided drywall returns?
> 
> My mom's house is like that with sills and drywall returns I keep thinking I need to add trim to those windows it looks so bad but I don't think I can apply the layers because the cells are not extended beyond the sides long enough.


Sills with an apron. The original sill horns were maybe 1-1/2"????

To add this trim, I ended up removing all the drywall return, sill and apron.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Just some simple window trim outs.
> 
> Was orginally drywall returns.
> 
> Premade and sprayed in the shop.
> 
> Tom


Looks great, Tom. I hope the "client" is pleased.

I've never liked drywall returns, too boring to look at

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Winding down the Kitchen Nook build. So many monkey wrenches thrown into the timeline of this project. But it's finally getting there.
> 
> Stained and finished the Tiger Maple countertops. There's 3 of them and the maple is very active. I stained them, then sanded the stain off leaving the tiger portion with stain. Then I stained them again and the tiger was 50% darker than the first time around. 3 coats of a 2K polyurethane to protect them.


That looks great! I'm sure the depth shows even more in person

-Rich


----------



## Leo G

I'm very pleased with how it came out. Glad I did the sanding off of the stain because it made it that much more extreme. It's satin so the grain won't have as much depth as it could with a full gloss.

The 2K is pretty easy to work with as long as you understand the short pot life and that you have to clean out the gun before 3 1/2 hours goes by. The 2k gives a nice slippery silky feel and it's the most durable finish I shoot which is why I use it on counters.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It looks fantastic Leo,, I be she is happy.


----------



## tjbnwi

They look fantastic Leo. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

She hasn't seen them yet. Normally I would send a photo, but I'd rather she see it in person first without pics. Some of it is getting installed tomorrow. It's going to be a brutal installation. The floors are so bad everything needs to be scribed. And because of the pocket doors everything needs to be perfect. Should be fun. It's going to take half the day just to get the stuff there because I have no box truck, just 2 pickups.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'll have the framing finished and roof dried in tomorrow. Then come slap some shingles on it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> She hasn't seen them yet. Normally I would send a photo, but I'd rather she see it in person first without pics. Some of it is getting installed tomorrow. It's going to be a brutal installation. The floors are so bad everything needs to be scribed. And because of the pocket doors everything needs to be perfect. Should be fun. *It's going to take half the day just to get the stuff there because I have no box truck, just 2 pickups.*


Just rent one, charge it to customer and save yourself the trips... :thumbsup:

Used to do the same thing (to an extent - vans) years ago until I thought *"Why am I wasting all this time, money and energy when a solution, which the customer pays for, is available to less than a $100"*...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Going in tomorrow to tighten up this kitchen. Pulls, adjust doors and some finish caulking. Finish up the exhaust hood. The counter tops should be on Monday.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks great.

Tom


----------



## TheConstruct

I squeezed in a kitchen backsplash this weekend. I had told the customer I couldn't be there until November so she was very happy. Hopefully I'll find time to get the rangehood in soon.


----------



## overanalyze

What say you fine folks...angle supports splitting the intersection or starting at the intersection of the center support?


----------



## hammer7896

overanalyze said:


> What say you fine folks...angle supports splitting the intersection or starting at the intersection of the center support?




I think splitting the intersection. 


Mike


----------



## mrcat

I vote splitting 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

That portico needs a barrel


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> That portico needs a barrel


It didn't have a barrel before but I had this circle top opening. I did it because it matched the front door glass. That's all changing now and I am going to build a cedar timber truss. Here is the before without the SketchUp overlay. On just the porch I am ditching the hip returns in favor of boxed eaves. The other returns on the house will stay.


----------



## Leo G

I like the 2nd option, starting at the intersection.


----------



## tjbnwi

It matters not at all———it’s your home and it will never get done......

(2nd)

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> It matters not at all———it’s your home and it will never get done......
> 
> (2nd)
> 
> Tom


This has to get done..roof and stucco scheduled. Spent Sunday processing the timbers. Saved these 4x8x12' timbers from a job 10 plus years ago. Couldn't bring myself to throw them away.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Splitting, if only because that will be harder. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> This has to get done..roof and stucco scheduled. Spent Sunday processing the timbers. Saved these 4x8x12' timbers from a job 10 plus years ago. Couldn't bring myself to throw them away.


Still not getting done.......

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Still not getting done.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Naysayer...


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Naysayer...


I came home to finish a job I started 3 years ago. Not sure it will get finished, but......

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I likey the first one. Will you use powder coated black metal on it?


----------



## TheConstruct

Splitting the intersection looks right to me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It would look good with this metal on it.
https://www.strongtie.com/missioncollection_outdooraccents/apgp_plate/p/apgp


----------



## Big Johnson

The second one looks more like a sunburst. Not a feature that’s really in style right now.


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> It didn't have a barrel before but I had this circle top opening. I did it because it matched the front door glass. That's all changing now and I am going to build a cedar timber truss. Here is the before without the SketchUp overlay. On just the porch I am ditching the hip returns in favor of boxed eaves. The other returns on the house will stay.


And, I prefer it like this with NO timber detail.


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> And, I prefer it like this with NO timber detail.


That’s probably the best option, especially since none of the other gables will have a matching detail.


----------



## Tom M

A barrel with hip returns fit the house IMOP

If I had to pick a timber detail I would split the intersection


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> All finished with the chill tub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Dude. I friggin love that

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> Dude. I friggin love that
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




The plan is to get out of the Jacuzzi and immediately into the 40 degree cold tub. Shocks the system. He's got about 30k tied up in that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

All shimmed, shaved, and blocked. Started putting down subfloor after lunch.


----------



## CityDecks

overanalyze said:


> All shimmed, shaved, and blocked. Started putting down subfloor after lunch.


Nice. Dam look at all that space.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Wrapped this last week. I think. Been so busy I can't remember what deck I'm on anymore.

We usually use 3/4" ipe for Base but the walls had 1" + waves. Went with 2*4 boral bevel 45 edge and painted. 

Walls are Hardie panels on 1*3 fering strips. Installed in proper rain scream style









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally back to the old save a lot to install the edge metal....

Before....









After....


----------



## rblakes1

This was a nice one to start the week, planned 3 days and was out by 1 today (2.5 days). I think I could've wrapped it up in 2, but my wife wasn't feeling well Monday/ Tuesday

Ripped out the old rod and shelf in the 3 master closets, fresh coat of paint, and lots more storage. 

I might have to start marketing these, went very smooth except for one wall that I had to trim the shelves 3/8 (quality trapezoidal framing) 









-Rich


----------



## Robie

Nice.


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> Started framing today.


Looks like a 0 barrier home.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Still chugging along on the Kitchen Nook. Doing other stuff while I was waiting for the last pc of metal mesh to come in. Ordered 6 of them and they came in with one package being damaged. Had to wait about a week before the 7th one came in to replace the damaged one.

And I couldn't cut the mesh with tin snips, just too thick for my snips. So I had to cut each and every wire with nippers. 4 foot strips 14" wide. It's like 96 cuts per length times two sides times 12 strips.










And then I had to make the 3/8" x 1/4" quarter round. 35 pcs 44" and 5 pcs 30" to make the 72 pcs to hold in the mesh. So 144 miters....

Of course they need to be sanded, them painted, then scuff sanded, then the final coat applied....



















fun is...


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> And I couldn't cut the mesh with tin snips, just too thick for my snips. So I had to cut each and every wire with nippers. 4 foot strips 14" wide. It's like 96 cuts per length times two sides times 12 strips.


Sounds like time to break out the angle grinder.


----------



## overanalyze

META said:


> Looks like a 0 barrier home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup. A little slower to frame the deck but it's nice to not have any steps anywhere. Not an old couple but they have older family they want to make sure have easy access when they come over.


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Sounds like time to break out the angle grinder.


Everyone says that. The mesh is to delicate. It's not welded at the joints, just little curves that intersect and hold it in place, it's more of a weave. Plus I don't know what the heat would do to the brass plating on the steel wire. I only have to cut it to length now. And after all that cutting I've developed a system to do it pretty quick.


----------



## Randy Bush

Finally got this done, what a pain, Pipe chimney was not longer being used so just got rid of it. Made my own standing seam roof panels. Sides rebuilt , step flashed and counter flashed. Pleased the way came out and so is sister. Why to much time into it, but so much making , cutting and fitting pieces.


----------



## Chris Doom

*Fun Project*

Sold the client on some cool freestanding redwood trellises, the large one is 15x9 at the tallest points. Its bolted to the Simpson bases so it can be unbolted and carefully leaned forward to paint the wall if need be. I have post cap lights to go on the tops. Lots of time spent at HD going through con heart looking for the best pieces. Clear would have been stupidly expensive for this. I dried the wood before milling it and cleared it for waterproofing. The two little ones are leftover pieces that float off the walls. Heavy L brackets with epoxied carriage screws into the foundation sill. Easy way out would have been to plant Star Jasmine but I chose Solarum, Hardenbergia, Clematis and Trumpet vine. Finished with Hucheras and Hydrangeas. The floaters have Loropetalums that I'm going to espalier onto the trellises.


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> Yup. A little slower to frame the deck but it's nice to not have any steps anywhere. Not an old couple but they have older family they want to make sure have easy access when they come over.


How was the reverse brickledge for you? The last 0 barrier home we did, a couple months ago, was junk. The concrete guys used foam in the forms to create the ledge and it floated all over. We spent a few hours cutting it level and fitting the ledger. Did you skip the rim board on the ledger? A lot of floor engineers spec the rim, or call for bridging even though the floor sheething is fastened to the foundation plate a few inches away.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'm the tallest guy on the crew.

I'm also the skinniest. :sad:


----------



## Randy Bush

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm the tallest guy on the crew.
> 
> I'm also the skinniest. :sad:


I think big guys are that way on purpose so they don't have to do the things us little guys do. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Those will look good and fit the style, of that house you quoted for me. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I really think so.


----------



## overanalyze

All dried in. That's a chit ton of ice guard (approx 32 rolls!). Used Grace for the first time...man that stuff is the stickiest I have ever used!! Expensive but we want the ultimate protection under the steel for this low slope.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> All dried in. That's a chit ton of ice guard (approx 32 rolls!). Used Grace for the first time...man that stuff is the stickiest I have ever used!! Expensive but we want the ultimate protection under the steel for this low slope.


That chit is miserable to work with....great product though.


----------



## overanalyze

A&E Exteriors said:


> That chit is miserable to work with....great product though.


Gawd it is! At first I was a little taken back by how crappy it was to work with. We got faster and more efficient as we got going.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Gawd it is! At first I was a little taken back by how crappy it was to work with. We got faster and more efficient as we got going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I found this video to be helpful


----------



## META

Stopped by Andy's job today. Nice looking shingle.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

A&E Exteriors said:


> I found this video to be helpful
> https://youtu.be/UWuE0Jo6E3A




I’ve never seen anyone roll out that stuff like that. Did you use the hi temp stuff for the metal
Roof?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Morning Wood said:


> I’ve never seen anyone roll out that stuff like that. Did you use the hi temp stuff for the metal
> Roof?


I dont roll out typical i&w like that but how they run that Grace in the video work amazingly well.

It's way faster than trying to pull that stupid wire and split the backing.


----------



## overanalyze

A&E Exteriors said:


> I dont roll out typical i&w like that but how they run that Grace in the video work amazingly well.
> 
> It's way faster than trying to pull that stupid wire and split the backing.


That patented rip cord is worthless!! Just split the damn paper like everyone else!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I worked for a guy who thought I was going to grace a whole damn shingle job that was about 30sq. 

I told him that he would send me the Certainteed stuff and some synthetic or he would be the one putting the grace on....lol


----------



## overanalyze

A&E Exteriors said:


> I worked for a guy who thought I was going to grace a whole damn shingle job that was about 30sq.
> 
> I told him that he would send me the Certainteed stuff and some synthetic or he would be the one putting the grace on....lol


Ha! Bet I can guess what he did...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Ha! Bet I can guess what he did...


He sent me some winter guard and diamond deck...lol


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Still not getting done.......
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Well we are making progress! New front door is in, old gable framing is out, boxed eaves framed in, and prepped for soffit and my "timber" truss. Going to start making it this week.


----------



## Tom M

I have always stapled the roll to tack it then roll it out along the chaulk line, stop. Un staple then peel top half and pull/ walk out the roll.

A&E do you ever check for collar ties before loading up the ridge?
We had an apartment complex in town where the roofers collapsed the roof stacking it.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Well we are making progress! New front door is in, old gable framing is out, boxed eaves framed in, and prepped for soffit and my "timber" truss. Going to start making it this week.


You’re welcome. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> You’re welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So I timed it in my head today. Each one of these shingles takes me the same amount of time that 3.5 normal shingles takes.


They also put your material management skills to the ultimate test, you need to keep track and use all the cutoffs as you go or it is going to get out of hand quick


----------



## Porterfarm

Looks great. Is that a laminate counter? The wood wrap is nice, never seen a wrap that large.


----------



## Leo G

Yep. They brought the countertop to the shop and I did my magic on it.


----------



## Bainbridge

finishing up a monster house with some great details
also wrapping a kitchen & master bathroom remodel - really like the designer's choice of colored cabinetry, nice to do something other than white


----------



## Calidecks

Bainbridge said:


> finishing up a monster house with some great details
> 
> also wrapping a kitchen & master bathroom remodel - really like the designer's choice of colored cabinetry, nice to do something other than white




Very nice work. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Bainbridge said:


> finishing up a monster house with some great details
> 
> also wrapping a kitchen & master bathroom remodel - really like the designer's choice of colored cabinetry, nice to do something other than white


Very nice. How many sq ft?


----------



## Leo G

Did an installation of a mix of cabinets. The lowers are HD cabinet and the countertop and upper shelving are mine. Still have to do the toekick skins and the knobs. No crown on the shelving cabinets.










Sno gave me a hand :clap:


----------



## overanalyze

Well here is the dry fit and the top half glued up. Clamping was a major challenge! 4 8mm dominos per joint.


----------



## Bainbridge

Jaws said:


> Very nice. How many sq ft?


12,000, I tried to load a aerial of it but it was too big 
I'll get some better pictures as the property protection is peeled away


----------



## Jaws

Bainbridge said:


> 12,000, I tried to load a aerial of it but it was too big
> 
> I'll get some better pictures as the property protection is peeled away


Awesome


----------



## Leo G

Putting together a wine room for a previous client. First day we put the shutters on the ceiling. They are hung by wires like a suspended ceiling. 2nd day finished up with the last 6 shutters. Still some holes to fill. The rest of the second day I put the vertical boards on the left and right of the rock wall, the lower wainscoting and chair rail and the vertical separators for the pictures.

The third day, today, I hung the pictures put the filler boards above them, did the 20º angle boards on the left and right of the pictures. I started with the right side and it kicked my butt. Took 3 hours, but I learned a lot of tricks. The left side took an hour. 

Then I cleaned up the area and moved things from the opposite side of the room to the wall I just finished. Marked out the studs with tape and put some boards up at a 45º angle. Not sure what I'm going to do with it. Trying not to do a herringbone, but it might just work out that way. I also have 3 stained glass windows that'll be going to the right of the wall.

All of this was being done by Milwaukee lights because the ceiling lights are disconnected.


----------



## dayexco

My own house. Having to pour anchor wall because my seawall is tipping a little. 

Didn't know I could still work,. did you?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

And it's poured. Tomorrow dig from new wall anchor to seawall in 4 places I will drill 1 inch holes in seawall a foot from top, go through wall with 3/4" all thread and weld in #6 bar in between all thread and anchor. All will be a foot below grade so once grass is back, won't know it's there.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Installed 6” half round copper on this 230 year old barn that was just restored.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


>


And then another day passes.


----------



## overanalyze

Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## dkonrai

Noob here.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Working on a weird one...

These were delivered and installed prior to my going home a few weeks ago. Met Ed at the jobsite to go over a few things. He asked where the missing items were. Each unit was complete before I left, we have no clue where the missing pieces are.

Working on figuring out what happened to them.......hopefully the owner took them to match some decorating items.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Odd that they would take 2 doors off of one unit.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Odd that they would take 2 doors off of one unit.


Odd anything is gone. Baffeled by this one. 

Tom


----------



## danrush

Reach out to the interior designer or painter? Happens to me all the time. Then when they return them damaged will want you to fix 'em!


----------



## tjbnwi

danrush said:


> Reach out to the interior designer or painter? Happens to me all the time. Then when they return them damaged will want you to fix 'em!


Ed is asking around, hopefully they turn up, if not we'll have to make and finish new ones. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

I had my daughter cutting soffit for me today. First time she has ever ran a saw. She did good! All ready for the truss now!


----------



## dayexco

#6 bars in place and welded.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

dayexco said:


> #6 bars in place and welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




That’s actually going to be adequate?


----------



## Jaws

dayexco said:


> #6 bars in place and welded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Never seen that. Yall dont use drill stem and a pipe driver there?


----------



## dayexco

Morning Wood said:


> That’s actually going to be adequate?


My brothers a civil, he came up with idea... we shall see. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

Jaws said:


> Never seen that. Yall dont use drill stem and a pipe driver there?


Guess I don't know what you mean by that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> Never seen that. Yall dont use drill stem and a pipe driver there?


First time I heard those words used was right here, and by you, a few years back.

Must be a Texas thing.


----------



## hdavis

tjbnwi said:


> Odd anything is gone. Baffeled by this one.
> 
> Tom


Update?


----------



## tjbnwi

hdavis said:


> Update?


I got a text today, they are nowhere to be found. 

Ed text me, told me he was missing one of the elevation views of the next kitchen, I text back, now you guys are loosing PDF's:laughing:....I checked when I got back to the office, I forgot to attach it. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

The 2 missing doors placed on the vanity in the shop. Drawer face in the office. 

They were installed when we left the house. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

So what about the drawers. Were the drawer fronts disconnected from the drawers? So did you find everything?

Missing PDF :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> So what about the drawers. Were the drawer fronts disconnected from the drawers? So did you find everything?
> 
> Missing PDF :laughing:


Boxes, faces and doors, gone. 

Found nothing, those are pictures of the units in the shop at various stages of finish/assembley. 

I was at the job today fitting the farm sink that came in. Took pictures and sent them to Ed. 

Time for a remake and finish.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Man that really sucks. I hate remaking stuff when I screw up. But making them because someone lifted them, that's gotta be the worst. Can't say I've ever heard of that. Sounds like someone f'n with you if it wasn't someone taking them for design aspects.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Man that really sucks. I hate remaking stuff when I screw up. But making them because someone lifted them, that's gotta be the worst. Can't say I've ever heard of that. Sounds like someone f'n with you if it wasn't someone taking them for design aspects.


The part I dislike the most is the need to finish them. Of course they're differnt colors, the dark ones have a dark Surfacer under the top coat. A lot of change over.

I'm sure many will laugh, but I a pretty nice guy. Anyone has a question, problem, issue I'm more than willing to help. Even get along with my primary competition. Not sure what's going on, but I'm hoping it's not some animus.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

If you haven't exceeded your mil limits for finishing I would suggest refinishing all the cabinet parts instead of just the missing ones. Obviously not the cabinet itself as you don't want to take it out and reinstall it. That way you don't have to worry about a slight mismatch in the parts. I know how tough it can be to get them the same color, tone, reflectivity when they are done weeks apart. Paint isn't as hard as to reproduce a stain, but it can still be difficult to reproduce. Especially if it's coming out of a different can.


----------



## overanalyze

I was going to wait until the posts were finished to take the last pic but I couldn't. Fit like a glove...slightly snug. Here a before and after.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I was going to wait until the posts were finished to take the last pic but I couldn't. Fit like a glove...slightly snug. Here a before and after.


Photoshopped :laughing:

Tom


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> I was going to wait until the posts were finished to take the last pic but I couldn't. Fit like a glove...slightly snug. Here a before and after.


Nice brother. Real nice


----------



## NYgutterguy

overanalyze said:


> I was going to wait until the posts were finished to take the last pic but I couldn't. Fit like a glove...slightly snug. Here a before and after.




Dark grey gutters or black ? Hard to see fascia color. Black would look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

NYgutterguy said:


> Dark grey gutters or black ? Hard to see fascia color. Black would look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fascia and soffit is black. Gutter will be black with dark grey downs.


----------



## NYgutterguy

overanalyze said:


> Fascia and soffit is black. Gutter will be black with dark grey downs.




Nice. Looks great. We are doing a black job tomorrow and another next week. Very popular color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

NYgutterguy said:


> Nice. Looks great. We are doing a black job tomorrow and another next week. Very popular color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! It's a bit trendy but most people in my area are doing black windows with white trim. No one has this dark grey with the charcoal trim. I was stressing for sure until it started coming together. Giving me a modern update I wanted.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks great Andrew.

Tom


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Job I wrapped up today. Railing should be in next week.


----------



## Robie

A "keep up with the Jonses" little job. Did the floor tile, chair rail and crown a few months ago. I did the neighbors also and put up some tile so of course she had to do tile...and I'll see your tile and raise you some upper frames.
Still have to re-grout/caulk some of the gap between the moldings and tile.

Before










After


----------



## Leo G

What!? No crown? :laughing:

Looks good. The strip of tile is neat. Don't think I've seen something like that before.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> What!? No crown? :laughing:
> 
> Looks good. The strip of tile is neat. Don't think I've seen something like that before.


I put the crown in 6 months ago. The white you see in the 2nd pic is the bottom of the white crown.


----------



## Leo G

I hate how cell phones (on average) don't have a very wide lens. You can't take pics of small rooms. 

Which is the reason I have a 10-20mm ultra wide zoom on my DSLR.


----------



## Leo G

Have made one of these in a real long time. Not really into it for some reason. I guess I've gotten out of it. But it is what it is and I'm building an entryway for an 18th century house.

I'll be building a jambset for the existing doors which should be interesting since they aren't square, level or parallel. But that gets put in first and the entryway gets overlayed on top of it.


CAD










The pilasters will be fluted and have a few moldings capping it off.
There will be a plinth with some moldings on top of it also.










Made the dentil and another molding and installed them today.










The wood is Red Grandis. Suppose to be good for outside, rot and bug resistant. Most of it mills pretty nice, but I've had a couple of boards that had a lot of stress in them. Really don't like that most of it is under 5 1/2" wide. Makes for a lot of glue ups.


----------



## tjbnwi

Not sure if it is avalible near you, accoya is nice to work with.

https://www.accoya.com

Tom


----------



## Leo G

$3.60 BF for the Red Grandis


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> $3.60 BF for the Red Grandis


Speaking of prices.

Have you ever used knotty Alder? I oredered 30 borad feet the other day, she quoted me 42 dollars for the 30 board feet, with SL1E. I can't believe it's that cheep, I'll find out tomorrow when it comes with the other items ordered. 

Tom


----------



## griz

tjbnwi said:


> Speaking of prices.
> 
> Have you ever used knotty Alder? I oredered 30 borad feet the other day, she quoted me 42 dollars for the 30 board feet, with SL1E. I can't believe it's that cheep, I'll find out tomorrow when it comes with the other items ordered.
> 
> Tom


yes, i have found it to be very reasonable.

good wood for the smoker also...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

griz said:


> yes, i have found it to be very reasonable.
> 
> good wood for the smoker also...:thumbsup:


Fabricating a vanity out of the alder.

Tom


----------



## griz

tjbnwi said:


> Fabricating a vanity out of the alder.
> 
> Tom


the guys at fire camp used to cut down alder, rough mill it, air dry then kiln dry and make cabinets & furniture out of it.


----------



## tjbnwi

griz said:


> the guys at fire camp used to cut down alder, rough mill it, air dry then kiln dry and make cabinets & furniture out of it.


Alder room doors with white trim was real popular a few years ago back home.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

I love the look of notty alder. Had these corbels hand carved out of it. Also had the cabinets and doors made to match.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

tjbnwi said:


> Alder room doors with white trim was real popular a few years ago back home.
> 
> Tom


orthopedic surgeons office has alder 6 panel doors and trim.

blew the doc away when i told him what the wood was...:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood

Redoing this deck. Framing stays. New pvc trim and new mahogany 1x4 decking.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Speaking of prices.
> 
> Have you ever used knotty Alder? I ordered 30 board feet the other day, she quoted me 42 dollars for the 30 board feet, with SL1E. I can't believe it's that cheep, I'll find out tomorrow when it comes with the other items ordered.
> 
> Tom


I don't order knotty anything. Alder, "cheap man's cherry" use to be considered a nuisance tree and was just cut down and ground up. When someone discovered it was a nice wood at first it was pretty inexpensive. Then the word went out and people bought more than could be brought in and the price skyrocketed. Now you might as well by Cherry.

Do they 36 grit sand your Alder? That's how all of mine came when I was making a bunch of doors.


----------



## Texas Wax

tjbnwi said:


> Speaking of prices.
> 
> Have you ever used knotty Alder? I oredered 30 borad feet the other day, she quoted me 42 dollars for the 30 board feet, with SL1E. I can't believe it's that cheep, I'll find out tomorrow when it comes with the other items ordered.
> 
> Tom


Snotty alder is dirt cheap. What you get is short widths up to 6", full of knots, and not just a few. They are every where in the board. Knot fall out is a real problem with door profiles. Did a retial store with 400 bottle wine rack, POS counters and false beams a few years ago. Had to glue up the 12" pieces for the beams. Stained like crap in my mind, but the Archy wanted it. Owners loved it.

Price here is 1.85 for knotty alder. I just paid 2.38 for superior (pushing clear) wider widths (6-12). That is some good looking wood in general. Only caveat really need to consider preconditioning for stain. The molting is gawd awful terrible, even for a rustic look. Owners of this project bought knotty alder divided light doors. Staining them dark .... gonna make the alder cabs finish look like a couple million $$$$


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I don't order knotty anything. Alder, "cheap man's cherry" use to be considered a nuisance tree and was just cut down and ground up. When someone discovered it was a nice wood at first it was pretty inexpensive. Then the word went out and people bought more than could be brought in and the price skyrocketed. Now you might as well by Cherry.
> 
> Do they 36 grit sand your Alder? That's how all of mine came when I was making a bunch of doors.


Looks like it may have been 36 grit sanded.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Texas Wax said:


> Snotty alder is dirt cheap. What you get is short widths up to 6", full of knots, and not just a few. They are every where in the board. Knot fall out is a real problem with door profiles. Did a retial store with 400 bottle wine rack, POS counters and false beams a few years ago. Had to glue up the 12" pieces for the beams. Stained like crap in my mind, but the Archy wanted it. Owners loved it.
> 
> Price here is 1.85 for knotty alder. I just paid 2.38 for superior (pushing clear) wider widths (6-12). That is some good looking wood in general. Only caveat really need to consider preconditioning for stain. The molting is gawd awful terrible, even for a rustic look. Owners of this project bought knotty alder divided light doors. Staining them dark .... gonna make the alder cabs finish look like a couple million $$$$


What we got is 10' long, 5-7" wide, very few knots. 

1.38 a board foot SL1E, delivered.


----------



## tjbnwi

Finally found the time to assemble a desk for the shop.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Funny looking wood.


----------



## Leo G

Got a few more layers done on the entryway. Goes slow when you have to make your own moldings.

Added a 7/8" x 3 1/2" sub layer, then a 3/4" x 3/4" quarter round under the sub layer. After that I made a 1" x 3 1/2" dentil with 1 1/4" teeth and a 1 1/8" space. Sanding and breaking edges takes a while. That got placed on top of the sub layer. 

Then the bottom of the shadow box was made from a 3/4" x 6 1/8" board mitered an has 4 1/2" showing. It'll lose 1/4" when the face of the shadow box is attached using a dado.

Then a small molding wrapped around the dentil to transition to the shadow box.




























Next will be the shadow box and the roof. Then I'll work on fluting the pilasters and the plinth blocks. After that the various moldings that go on the plinth and pilasters.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Got a few more layers done on the entryway. Goes slow when you have to make your own moldings.
> 
> Added a 7/8" x 3 1/2" sub layer, then a 3/4" x 3/4" quarter round under the sub layer. After that I made a 1" x 3 1/2" dentil with 1 1/4" teeth and a 1 1/8" space. Sanding and breaking edges takes a while. That got placed on top of the sub layer.
> 
> Then the bottom of the shadow box was made from a 3/4" x 6 1/8" board mitered an has 4 1/2" showing. It'll lose 1/4" when the face of the shadow box is attached using a dado.
> 
> Then a small molding wrapped around the dentil to transition to the shadow box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be the shadow box and the roof. Then I'll work on fluting the pilasters and the plinth blocks. After that the various moldings that go on the plinth and pilasters.




How many hours in are you. That looks like a day of breaking edges.


----------



## Leo G

Started on Tuesday, but I've been bouncing around between some other smaller projects.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Funny looking wood.


I work with many medias.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks great Leo.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Man the day flew by. Had to make some cherry cabinet stuff for someone else and I had the stain all mixed and ready to go. Did a test pc and the stain was not even close. So had to take a trip to Atlantic Plywood to have a custom stain made and it won't be ready until Monday. So all that cherry work was for nothing.

Glued up the stock for the plinth blocks, made the molding that goes on top of the plinth, made one of the three moldings that go on top of the pilaster.

Made the shadow box and crown and got them installed.

PITA crown. 35º-55º spring angle. Had to mill the bottom angle standing up against the fence.


----------



## Tom M

Decided to build a shed for a family friend. Was a bit more time and money than I generously offered. Priming end cuts and metal flashing takes time.

I figured a week and that was Thursday. Still have fascia to wrap and corner posts. Rushing to get done I can cut a piece short. :sad:


----------



## JFM constr

the shed ,if the pad is proud of the frame how are you keeping the water out . it would seem like it would settle next to bottom plate and most likely run into the shed .


----------



## Tom M

Yeah I hear that can be an issue. I didn't pour the slab. I wish I did it was way out of square and level.

The 12x12 structure fit the sheet goods better I explained to the owner all of this. I used quite a bit of construction adhesive under the sills. And if course the side eaves.


----------



## Leo G

Magic concrete


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tom M said:


> Yeah I hear that can be an issue. I didn't pour the slab. I wish I did it was way out of square and level.
> 
> The 12x12 structure fit the sheet goods better I explained to the owner all of this. I used quite a bit of construction adhesive under the sills. And if course the side eaves.


I have done this kind of da water no work stuff:blink: I have use a piece of trex under the bottom plate with a lot of sinkaflex to seal it up,,then sinka flex between the wood plate and the trex..It did good.


----------



## JFM constr

i find that trex useful also .keep shoving under places on the remodels or repairs i get into. used a bunch patching up a barn like shed awhile back . i like having it between wood and concrete .


----------



## NYgutterguy

Me and my all star team banged this one out in 5 hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Little bit of custom metal work in a dead valley


----------



## Leo G

Still have to put the top (roof) on above the crown but that's not going to change the look. ALso need to make the sill board that goes under the threshold to support it. That continues underneath the plinth blocks to support the shorter retunrn.

Not sure if I'll use copper or lead flashing. Lead would be more period correct but copper will end up with that blue-green patina that people like. Plus it's not as expensive. I can bend the lead without a brake, the copper - not so much.


----------



## Morning Wood

Copper. You must know someone with a brake.


----------



## overanalyze

Not our typical kitchen remodel..going to site spray this kitchen's boxes and trim...all prepped to spray tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G

Made the top (roof) today. Cheated. Used Poplar instead of the Red Grandis. I'll be epoxying it and it'll be under copper or lead flashing.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Yesterday’s job 









Today’s job


----------



## 91782

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Today’s job


That is some seriously effed up stuff.
Who did what wrong?


----------



## hdavis

Windows look clean.....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Still haven’t figured that out. Apparently when they bought the house the stucco was letting water in so they added another coat of acrylic on top. 

This might be part of the problem


----------



## META

Wonder if someone improperly polished a turd...that still leaked.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

They sure waited till the last minute to do anything.


----------



## 91782

Water doesn't run uphill. Must be near the rood plane that it comes in behind.


----------



## Leo G

Starting up on the hood which will be my last project for a while for this client. I took my measurements and did my CAD drawing, figured out the curves in the CAD and made my curved sections. I made 6 of them, 2 for each side. I'll have to do the corners in the shop because they are a different shape because they'll be at a 45º angle.

So instead of hoping I got it right I did some of the frame at the house. I was there for other reasons so I figured why not just do this there and make my life easy and not have to worry if it'll fit or not.

Here's the look she wants and the CAD drawing.



















And then I took it off the wall, disassembled most of it because it's been pouring rain and I don't have a covered vehicle and brought it to the shop.

At the shop I started putting it back together, this time with glue. Figured out how the right front and side curved elements would join together and clamped them in place. Then I had the measurements for the left and just put them in place. That's where I am in the process right now. I'll likely make one more curved part for the front center and then connect them at the top.


----------



## Leo G

SmallTownGuy said:


> Water doesn't run uphill. Must be near the rood plane that it comes in behind.


Capillary action will defy gravity.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Capillary action will defy gravity.


that warnt no capillary, that there be a cascade.


----------



## META

Looks to me we have old lumber that was left and covered up prior to this newer damage. The upper looks like newer lumber.

Edit: The upper right looks newer. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

META said:


> Looks to me we have old lumber that was left and covered up prior to this newer damage. The upper looks like newer lumber.
> 
> Edit: The upper right looks newer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




From what I can tell the leak is coming from the left side of that window and then fanning out as it goes down. That’s why the lumber on the right looks new.

Found this is the wall too. Not sure what it is


----------



## Texas Wax

Leo G said:


> At the shop I started putting it back together, this time with glue. Figured out how the right front and side curved elements would join together and clamped them in place. Then I had the measurements for the left and just put them in place. That's where I am in the process right now. I'll likely make one more curved part for the front center and then connect them at the top.




Got a 36" range hood similar design, but all wood, que'd up for mid next week. So I'm curious, you going to have a 'hip' element or just form those corners with the metal?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Water doesn't run uphill. Must be near the rood plane that it comes in behind.


It does here.



Found this is the wall too. Not sure what it is 








[/QUOTE]
That there is a termite nest. Looks like the termites have been killed before the house was sold.


----------



## Leo G

Texas Wax said:


> Got a 36" range hood similar design, but all wood, que'd up for mid next week. So I'm curious, you going to have a 'hip' element or just form those corners with the metal?


Yes it'll have the hip curve. I'll stick square stock in there with the appropriate compound angles and use a stick with a pencil to trace the pattern using the other curves as a guide.

Not sure if I'll use two 3/4" pcs so I have a good wide nailing surface or just 1 one 3/4". The top surface will have a point beveled at 90º so the "roof" lays flat on the hip.

Should take a good while to figure it out.


----------



## tjbnwi

2 pieces of 3/4 plywood joined for the hip.

We have 3/8" bendy ply in the shop to use on curves.

Tom


----------



## Texas Wax

tjbnwi said:


> 2 pieces of 3/4 plywood joined for the hip.
> 
> We have 3/8" bendy ply in the shop to use on curves.
> 
> Tom





Leo G said:


> Yes it'll have the hip curve. I'll stick square stock in there with the appropriate compound angles and use a stick with a pencil to trace the pattern using the other curves as a guide.
> 
> Not sure if I'll use two 3/4" pcs so I have a good wide nailing surface or just 1 one 3/4". The top surface will have a point beveled at 90º so the "roof" lays flat on the hip.
> 
> *Should take a good while to figure it out.*


That's a fact. I'm going a slightly different route on figuring the hip rib out. Just me and certainly not pushing this as the best or most efficient way ... Cad and template for the whole nut. Thinking at best it's a wash on time to do the additional cad vs tracing and cutting. Me, having an accurate starting point, less worries overall. Still does not eliminate the hard part. Transitioning angles on the hip rib edge. Thats all hand grinding and sanding.

Got a sheet of 1/4 bendy ply sitting around (need to burn that up), so extra ribs. Plus it's just getting veneered, with that ugly alder :laughing:, a bit more support is in order I believe.


----------



## 91782

Stunt Carpenter said:


> From what I can tell the leak is coming from the left side of that window and then fanning out as it goes down. That’s why the lumber on the right looks new.
> 
> Found this is the wall too. Not sure what it is



That - I know you tossed it - but me, I'd make a stand for it and set it in the office some place.

Darned amazing to see.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> 2 pieces of 3/4 plywood joined for the hip.
> 
> We have 3/8" bendy ply in the shop to use on curves.
> 
> Tom


If it's the same stuff, we call it wacky wood around here.
Hate the stuff. Very hard to get a smooth curve. I'll be using 1/8
Bending poplar.


----------



## tjbnwi

Have to give Zach credit for this. Working on a new "old" island. 

Black tinted Surfacer, dark brown base coat, KA+ white coat, all sanded back, will get top coated with Hydro Plus, post catalyzed. 

More pictures when complete.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Sprayed the final coat today on the feature wall. Sherwin Williams lacquer. 2 coats surfacer, 2 coats finish. Sanding between coats with 320, vac, tack cloth, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Leo G

Finished up the wine room. Patched all the holes in the shutter ceiling. Lots of angles. Put up one small shutter and a few floating pcs above them to block off any odd holes. Took about 2 hours. The moved onto the last wall. Wood was getting slim pickings.

Surrounded the door, did the soffit for the whole length and the "post"


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Have to give Zach credit for this. Working on a new "old" island.
> 
> Black tinted Surfacer, dark brown base coat, KA+ white coat, all sanded back, will get top coated with Hydro Plus, post catalyzed.
> 
> More pictures when complete.
> 
> Tom


I thought you gave up on the SW finishes?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I thought you gave up on the SW finishes?


Was real close. Had a conversation with my rep back home, next day Cleveland called. 

Amazing how fast things get fixed when a company realizes that they may loose 6 figures in buisness a year due to service at one of their stores. Not only would thy have lost my business (~3K a month), but I told them everyone who uses their products due to my recommendations will probably go with what I recommend next. 

Turn around on a custom mix is 3 days now (unless I have to overnight a sample, then it runs 5 days), including shipping. Stock items, I have them via FedEx or courier next day. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

MLC at Atlantic Plywood custom colors are usually produced that same day. They finally got a matching machine. Stain matches can still take a few days depending on his work load and difficulty of reproducing it. 

Bob, my guy is really good at stain match. Usually you can see all of his tries and for the most part you never see more than 6 tries before it's matched. I've seen him get it on the 3rd try.

He's also blown it completely. On one of the stain matches I brought back my stain example of his "match" and he actually said "That color came out of that can?" It had so much extra orange in it, it wasn't even funny.


----------



## tjbnwi

The Denver store is about a little over an hour north of me. I believe they also got a matching machine recently. I call them for a color in the morning, they have it ready the next day, by the time it arrives to me with shipping it's a 3 day deal. 

Stains they match (that I can't get myself with dyes) takes about a week. I have to send them a sample and test pieces. Usually see it back within a week. Had one that was a color over color, that took a little longer. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Atlantic Plywood is about 15-20 minutes away from me.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Was real close. Had a conversation with my rep back home, next day Cleveland called.
> 
> Amazing how fast things get fixed when a company realizes that they may loose 6 figures in buisness a year due to service at one of their stores. Not only would thy have lost my business (~3K a month), but I told them everyone who uses their products due to my recommendations will probably go with what I recommend next.
> 
> Turn around on a custom mix is 3 days now (unless I have to overnight a sample, then it runs 5 days), including shipping. Stock items, I have them via FedEx or courier next day.
> 
> Tom


So, can I order through your account to get some service?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> So, can I order through your account to get some service?


If need be, or let me know what you need, I’ll have it sent to you. 

If you want I’ll have Justin (store manager) call you.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Atlantic Plywood is about 15-20 minutes away from me.


Denver Products Finishes store is the only one in state for the full line of finishes. Maybe the only one in a few states around here. 

Tom


----------



## onmywayup

Got started framing my first full addition this week. We've done every part of this many times before (except the couple parts I'm subbing out, such as the poured walls), so there is nothing new here except combining it all together.

Took most of the day to get the beams dropped into place. Had the 1600 pounder up in the air before someone thought to measure the slots for them.... Found out the foundation guys poured the slots a half inch too narrow. Had to set the ***** back down and cut the slots back before we could proceed. Went a lot smoother after that. Got the floor half framed out before the Friday afternoon itch started to distract the boys and we knocked off at 5.

Will throw up better pics as we get the walls up next week.

The house was built in 1837 and has been beautifully maintained and updated. Gotta make sure this addition fits in!









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

It was a full weekend...mix of personal and business projects. Finally set my generator and AC unit on the slab after the addition and painting the generator. Also sprayed some KemAqua onsite for some stair trim. And I got my soffit and fascia done at my place too!! That's huge because now my gutters can go on this week. Have a great night all!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Good times


----------



## Leo G

Only took me 5 hours to make two of these curved corner hip parts.


----------



## tjbnwi

Next one will be 2.5.

Looks great. 

Tom


----------



## onmywayup

Missing three out of our of six crew members today. Still managed to get floor framed out, blocking put in, and most of the subfloor put in.

Glued and tacked it down for now. Sending one of the young guys along tomorrow to screw it all down.









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo, what'd you use to make that deep bevel on the poplar piece under the lead/copper cap?


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Next one will be 2.5.
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Tom


I had to make a template to make my template. :laughing:

I took a 2" wide pc of plywood and did a bevel on both sides of one edge so it formed a point along the length of the edge. I cut it to the proper length for the lower and upper corner boards (9" and 2"). 

Then I cut a pc of plywood and put angles on both ends. I played the game of sneak up on it until I got the angles and the length of that pc so that it fit nicely between the upper and lower corner boards. I used 2P10 to glue the 3 boards together. 

I used a spacer about 1 1/4" wide to form guide lines on the two side curves to use as a reference of straightness when I went to "plot" out the corner curve. I did a quick test and found out that the corner element wasn't wide enough to form the curve, so I just glued another width onto it using the 2P10. 

Then I used a straight stick with a point on it and lined up the stick with the lines I placed on the other curved parts and put a dot on the corner element. Then I did this for all the other lines and formed a plot of the curve I needed on the corner element.

I removed the corner and connected the plotted lines. Then I measured out 3/8" from the plotted line for another line which would form the angles to form the corner on the outside of the curve. Cut it on the bandsaw, sanded it smooth on the edge sander. Measured out 2 3/8" to the back of the curve and cut that on the bandsaw to form the width of the curve. I took this template and used it to draw onto a 1/4" pc of Baltic Birch to form the real template I'd be using to route the parts.

Cut that out with the bandsaw, sanded it smooth and then used that to draw onto a pc of 3/4" plywood. I did two of them. Rough cut them out with the bandsaw and screwed the 1/4" template to the blank. I ran that on the router table with a 7/8" flush cutting bit. Then I swapped over to a 45º bevel bit with a bearing. I ran that on the outside (concave) curve and the two straight sections that would form the corners.

Pretty psyched that when I balanced a pcs across the side curves and the corner curves they touched on all three.


----------



## Leo G

Easy Gibson said:


> Leo, what'd you use to make that deep bevel on the poplar piece under the lead/copper cap?


If I told you, I'd have to kill you. 

Just put a spacer along the edge of the poplar, glued it on with 2P10. And then I ran it though the planer several times to form the slope.

I assume you're talking about this


----------



## B.Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> My view is better.....what the hell did you get me into?


You're welcome.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

B.Johnson said:


> Definitely not a barn. The site used to be the home of the Lion Car Company until it burned to the ground.
> 
> View attachment 480809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an "after" shot of the beam that I posted a picture of earlier.
> 
> View attachment 480813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of some of the rafters that were bearing on the beam. Still debating on whether they will need replacing or not. :jester:
> 
> View attachment 480811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished all of the framing yesterday. We are going to wait until Andy removes the old roofing to sheet because we know that there will be areas adjacent to the the new framing that will need to be sheeted as well. It's going to suck somewhat because the building was originally framed on 18" centers. :sad:


9' sheets should work nice I believe?


----------



## onmywayup

A&E Exteriors said:


> I LIKE that corner with the decking....a lot


I was just gonna say the same thing. I'm totally stealing that idea. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Gotta put some vertical lines in it for simulated panels. Then time for primer and paint. Gets BM Pale Oak, just like her kitchen is.


----------



## onmywayup

Got some more sheeted and put up.

One crew will be framing the roof Monday while another starts slapping in windows and doors. Gotta get a lid on this thing and some heat going before Michigan winter switches from first gear directly into third!









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Started this one about 2 weeks ago, turning 1 large bathroom into 2. The one I ripped out had been redone in 1992, house is from 1850ish.

I'm pretty sure this used to be porch, floor was out 1 3/4 from the interior to the exterior. I sistered up all the existing joists with 2x8s, glued, nailed, and ledger locked.

Plumber and electrician were in last week to knock their stuff out, rough inspections yesterday and closed up the subfloor today. 

Monday I need to frame the knee wall for the shower and the closet in the kids bath, then insulate. I'll start closing walls up Wed afternoon after insulation inspection









-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Would've had this one wrapped up this week if the stove didn't arrive damaged. I need to do the grout caulk and second coat the trim when I go back to hook the replacement up









-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Nice


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks good Rich.

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> 9' sheets should work nice I believe?


We are going to sheet it with 3/4 to match the existing planks. I don't know if they make 3/4 x 9', but it certainly isn't a stock item here. I never thought that the quality of the 7/16 x 9 was as good as the 8' sheets either. I don't know why, but they aren't as stiff and splinter like crazy. Might have been a cheaper brand...


----------



## Leo G

Woodworking is done. Had to wait 2 hours for the decision of how many vertical rails she wanted.


----------



## META

B.Johnson said:


> We are going to sheet it with 3/4 to match the existing planks. I don't know if they make 3/4 x 9', but it certainly isn't a stock item here. I never thought that the quality of the 7/16 x 9 was as good as the 8' sheets either. I don't know why, but they aren't as stiff and splinter like crazy. Might have been a cheaper brand...


https://www.apawood.org/osb

Panel Performance Categories

5/16, 3/8, 15/32, 1/2, 19/32, 5/8, 23/32, 3/4, 7/8, 1, 1-1/8.

Panel Sizes

4' x 8', 4' x 9', 4' x 10'; manufactured in 8' X 24' or larger panels which can be custom-cut by most manufacturers.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

B.Johnson said:


> We are going to sheet it with 3/4 to match the existing planks. I don't know if they make 3/4 x 9', but it certainly isn't a stock item here. I never thought that the quality of the 7/16 x 9 was as good as the 8' sheets either. I don't know why, but they aren't as stiff and splinter like crazy. Might have been a cheaper brand...


Double up 7/16 maybe? Goes pretty quick. Stack a full 4' course and a 2' rip to stagger seams both ways. Couple nails to hold the bottom course in place then nail both courses home after.

I've put together 5 or 6 of us. We could knock it out fairly quickly I think if a large portion needs redone.

Just spitballing here. Lol


----------



## KAP

rblakes1 said:


> Would've had this one wrapped up this week if the stove didn't arrive damaged. I need to do the grout caulk and second coat the trim when I go back to hook the replacement up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Looks very nice but trying to figure the reason for this one out... :blink:


----------



## TheConstruct

KAP said:


> Looks very nice but trying to figure the reason for this one out... :blink:


Totally spit balling... My guess they enlarged the opening and that cabinet now covers the missing floor. I kind of like the look though. Hard to transition two floors right at the corner.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Woodworking is done. Had to wait 2 hours for the decision of how many vertical rails she wanted.


Most excellent (in my best Abe Lincoln voice) Leo.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Little genny panel install at my place.









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Most excellent (in my best Abe Lincoln voice) Leo.
> 
> Tom


----------



## B.Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Double up 7/16 maybe? Goes pretty quick. Stack a full 4' course and a 2' rip to stagger seams both ways. Couple nails to hold the bottom course in place then nail both courses home after.
> 
> I've put together 5 or 6 of us. We could knock it out fairly quickly I think if a large portion needs redone.
> 
> Just spitballing here. Lol


If you look at one of the pictures you posted, there is a bunk of 3/4 on the roof. What goes on the roof stays on the roof.


----------



## Leo G

It's got primer, been scuff sanded and has been caulked up.










Gonna put one more coat of primer on it. Not sure when I'll put the topcoats on. I might do one on Sunday and the final on Monday morning so it has a good period of dry time.


----------



## tjbnwi

So much easier to spray when you bring the cup...

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

KAP said:


> I get an overhang for that purpose but was referring to the peninsula cab creeping out into the footprint of the adjacent room... were these stock cabinets that gave you no choice or you felt that it make the overhang make more sense?


I get what you're saying now. They are stock cabinets, semi customs would have made life a lot easier design wise, but this is going to be a rental and that wasn't in the budget. 

Tgeb is right, that cabinet is just inside the wall (about 1"), you can just barely see the return in the corner of the photo. 

Looking at it now, I probably could have popped off those last 2 rows of hardwood, but that also would have left me with a sliver cut on one end or the other for the laminate. Something to consider for next time  

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Materials mentioned above procured......
> 
> Damn---I forgot Crisco.
> 
> Tom


Need me to fly out and help with this one? 

-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> Need me to fly out and help with this one?
> 
> -Rich


Doors open.

Tom


----------



## onmywayup

Done braved the 17 degree temps today to get the gable end built, ridge and rafter started today, and four of the windows in.

Damn proud of the boys gettin' legitmate work done on the farmhouse addition today despite the conditions. 'Dese Michigan hillbillys done be made of tougher leather, fellas......... 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> So much easier to spray when you bring the cup...
> 
> Tom


And there we go. Looking good.:clap:


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> So much easier to spray when you bring the cup...
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


I can't get over how much nicer it is to spray with a sealed cup system!


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Doors open.
> 
> Tom


I am a sucker for cookies

-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I can't get over how much nicer it is to spray with a sealed cup system!


Seeing as this color is mixed in the clear base, I used a 1.0 and added just a touch of distelled water, about 2%. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> I am a sucker for cookies
> 
> -Rich


4 types of chocolate chips, peanut butter also. 

Pumpkin pie, 2 differnt crusts, 2 differnt fillings

A pound cake to die for. 

Anybody who cooks or bakes, I have to recommend checking out Home Goods or Marshalls kitchen department. I picked up an 80$ Schmit Brothers knife for 20, a couple of All Clad pieces for more than 50% off and 2 Nordicware bundt pans for 15 each. and a new rolling pin. I may go back and pick up the mini Nordicware bunt they had for 12 apiece, one was a 6 piece trian and the 6 mold snowflake.

Tom


----------



## Robie

tjbnwi said:


> 4 types of chocolate chips, peanut butter also.
> 
> Pumpkin pie, 2 differnt crusts, 2 differnt fillings
> 
> A pound cake to die for.
> 
> Anybody who cooks or bakes, I have to recommend checking out Home Goods or Marshalls kitchen department. I picked up an 80$ Schmit Brothers knife for 20, a couple of All Clad pieces for more than 50% off and 2 Nordicware bundt pans for 15 each. and a new rolling pin. I may go back and pick up the mini Nordicware bunt they had for 12 apiece, one was a 6 piece trian and the 6 mold snowflake.
> 
> Tom



I wonder...any truth to...darker pans bake better?

I've got these on my wishlist just haven't pulled the trigger yet.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YKGRY...colid=IH32B8C2C34C&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> I wonder...any truth to...darker pans bake better?
> 
> I've got these on my wishlist just haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YKGRY...colid=IH32B8C2C34C&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Darker pans produce a heavier crust on a cake, lighter pans a thinner crust.

My layer cake pans are the same but Wilton brand.

I recommend you use King Arthur flour with 11.7% for most cakes and all cookies, their 12.7 for breads. There are times I'll use the King Arthur cake flour.

Chicago metalic also makes commercial suspened ceiling grid....

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> 4 types of chocolate chips, peanut butter also.
> 
> Pumpkin pie, 2 differnt crusts, 2 differnt fillings
> 
> A pound cake to die for.
> 
> Anybody who cooks or bakes, I have to recommend checking out Home Goods or Marshalls kitchen department. I picked up an 80$ Schmit Brothers knife for 20, a couple of All Clad pieces for more than 50% off and 2 Nordicware bundt pans for 15 each. and a new rolling pin. I may go back and pick up the mini Nordicware bunt they had for 12 apiece, one was a 6 piece trian and the 6 mold snowflake.
> 
> Tom


Will you marry me? :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> 4 types of chocolate chips, peanut butter also.
> 
> Pumpkin pie, 2 differnt crusts, 2 differnt fillings
> 
> A pound cake to die for.
> 
> 
> Tom


No Baklava?


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> No Baklava?


Not a fan, just okay to me, same with Teramisu.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Did someone buy an Easy Bake oven?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Did someone buy an Easy Bake oven?


See TBA thread.....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> Not a fan, just okay to me, same with Teramisu.
> 
> Tom


Not a fan of tiramisu or cannoli but baklava is one of my favorites. Has to be fresh and made right though. All the store bought ones have a rancid taste to them.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This roof brought to you by B.Johnson and A&E. Been a fun one.

I've never been told to just throw the old roof in the building. Wish I could do that more often. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## META

Better than taking it home with you! What did you end up using for deck, 4x8x 3/4"?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Better than taking it home with you! What did you end up using for deck, 4x8x 3/4"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, I figured I'd let Matt do his thing. They did it exceptionally well I might add.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I will also add my little hot room is freakin awesome. Bought a 100# propane tank and a tank mounted heater. Nice and toasty.

I need it to keep the glue warm when we do walls next week.

I made it so it breaks down easy and the panels will fit in either of my trailers.


----------



## Morning Wood

Good god, this is a slow project. I guess those are the breaks working solo. Im also dealing with long length pvc and miters by myself. The framing is anything but straight, so I have to work with it. When I get farther along I’ll post some pics of how I screwed up the whole look of this layout. These treads really burn through the screws. I’ve put down about 80 ft2 and burned through a 200 ft2 box.


----------



## TheConstruct

Just about wrapped up this partial basement reno. I wound up doing everything other than the plumbing and electrical which was challenging but rewarding. Awesome customers but terrible accessibility. I wonder how many miles I walked lugging stuff from the street to the basement. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Morning Wood said:


> Good god, this is a slow project. I guess those are the breaks working solo. Im also dealing with long length pvc and miters by myself. The framing is anything but straight, so I have to work with it. When I get farther along I’ll post some pics of how I screwed up the whole look of this layout. These treads really burn through the screws. I’ve put down about 80 ft2 and burned through a 200 ft2 box.



If its any consolation, I have some bar clamps just like that one. It takes forever to adjust. Blame that....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

TheConstruct said:


> Just about wrapped up this partial basement reno. I wound up doing everything other than the plumbing and electrical which was challenging but rewarding. Awesome customers but terrible accessibility. I wonder how many miles I walked lugging stuff from the street to the basement. :laughing:


And they moved the washer and dryer in before you were done. 

Hate that $#!t. :wallbash:


----------



## B.Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yep, I figured I'd let Matt do his thing. They did it exceptionally well I might add.


I appreciate the compliment. When I looked at the last few photos that you posted with the TPO down I thought that it snowed again, and I was instantly pissed. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

B.Johnson said:


> I appreciate the compliment. When I looked at the last few photos that you posted with the TPO down I thought that it snowed again, and I was instantly pissed. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Brush Primed the entryway parts with BM Fresh Start alkyd Primer. Not fun, dentil sucks.




























Really glad I'm not painting this.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Brush Primed the entryway parts with BM Fresh Start alkyd Primer. Not fun, dentil sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really glad I'm not painting this.


Why brush?

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Brush Primed the entryway parts with BM Fresh Start alkyd Primer. Not fun, dentil sucks.
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/DB56984E548B328/orig.jpg[/
> 
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/1E4C4D7A74F5F81/orig.jpg[/
> 
> [img]http://www.fototime.com/86AA5CD7AFD6BF2/orig.jpg[/img
> 
> Really glad I'm not painting this.[/quote]
> 
> I see brush strokes.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Why brush?
> 
> Tom


Dentil.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> I see brush strokes.


Huh. Imagine that. Brush marks with alkyd primer. Never heard of such a thing.:jester:


----------



## Robie

I've always sprayed mine.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Huh. Imagine that. Brush marks with alkyd primer. Never heard of such a thing.:jester:


....so why did you?


----------



## Leo G

Like I said, dentil. Spraying dentil doesn't go well because of the deep small areas. If I sprayed it, I'd have to do three coats to even get close to the coverage of one brush coat. And it's going on an 18th century home and brush marks are appropriate.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Like I said, dentil. Spraying dentil doesn't go well because of the deep small areas. If I sprayed it, I'd have to do three coats to even get close to the coverage of one brush coat. And it's going on an 18th century home and brush marks are appropriate.


yeah. bang the deep corners with a brush, wipe heavy areas away and spray it all. Same as do with moldings with deep grooves.

boom-boom

I didn't look at the pic, but customers here don't want to see the brush marks, so we don't give them any.


----------



## tjbnwi

Drawers around plumbing...

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Been there done that. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Been there done that. :thumbsup:


Plumber has not connected the sink---hopfully I wont have to redo them...

I have enough room to make the connection---not sure if they do.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I like it better when the plumbing is in already before I make those expensive drawers. Then I can custom fit them. But if I make them first, the plumbers better be able to fit them in because I've already done the math and the CAD drawing s to make sure what I made will fit with standard plumbing parts. Plus I give a 1/2" all around for play.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been working on these 6&8 plexes.
There's a lot of dirt out here and DH Horton has over 10,000 homes planed if the economy stays good.


----------



## tjbnwi

A built in dresser. The end panel was designed to cover the exposed edges of the drawers. 

Vanities for the same room, went with to floor stiles. If the budget would have allowed the side panels would have been 5 piece.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been working on these 6&8 plexes.
> There's a lot of dirt out here and DH Horton has over 10,000 homes planed if the economy stays good.


Where's that at?


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been working on these 6&8 plexes.
> There's a lot of dirt out here and DH Horton has over 10,000 homes planed if the economy stays good.


Keep 45!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Where's that at?


It's that new exit just passed you MIL Kunia exit. After Kunia there is the Ewa exit and then the new UH west campus exit go makai to Keahumoa parkway and it's booming out there. There's a train station being built too.
So it's between the Ewa and Makakilo exit.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's that new exit just passed you MIL Kunia exit. After Kunia there is the Ewa exit and then the new UH west campus exit go makai to Keahumoa parkway and it's booming out there. There's a train station being built too.
> So it's between the Ewa and Makakilo exit.


The old budget buster train to solve all the traffic problems...


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's that new exit just passed you MIL Kunia exit. After Kunia there is the Ewa exit and then the new UH west campus exit go makai to Keahumoa parkway and it's booming out there. There's a train station being built too.
> So it's between the Ewa and Makakilo exit.


What they gettin per unit?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

big johnson said:


> what they gettin per unit?


600,000$$$$


----------



## tjbnwi

Zach finished up the new "old" island.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Sweet.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Zach finished up the new "old" island.
> 
> Tom


The floor looks terrible!


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The floor looks terrible!


I thought we did a beautiful job matching the stains...:laughing:

They have the floor refinish scheduled for after Thanksgiving. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Sweet.


I'll let him know you approve. 

He did good for his first start to finish on his own.

To


----------



## Jay hole

Seems like I’m always the one that gets to take all the layers off!!


----------



## 91782

Holy chit - place got warm, eh?


----------



## Jay hole

SmallTownGuy said:


> Holy chit - place got warm, eh?




A couple times!!!


----------



## Leo G

Got the Entryway installed today. Wanted to get it up yesterday but we bent the metal and then it started to rain enough I didn't want to take the tools out. So we ate lunch with the home owner and decided that was a day.

Today was pretty nice, not as warm as it was Friday but warm enough, full sun.


----------



## Robie

I'm assuming they have plans for the rest of the front exterior?

You need to convince them to have you make something for the windows to go with the great looking front entranceway.


----------



## Leo G

I doubt it. They bought a house in Rhode Island that I get to work on soon.


----------



## Diamond D.

Some kind of landing or at least something under the plinths?

It kinda looks like its just floating there.

D.


----------



## Leo G

I agree. They need a new stoop. I made the plinth for a 7" rise


----------



## dkonrai

Thanks to my kid for giving me a hand. Two day underground. 
Trencher did most of the work but we still had alot of hand work. Spent half day just digging.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

dkonrai said:


> Thanks to my kid for giving me a hand. Two day underground.
> Trencher did most of the work but we still had alot of hand work. Spent half day just digging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


is that an optical illusion? it appears you fernco'd 4" abs into 6" sdr 35? looks green? and then fernco'd back to 4" abs. or is my old eyes playing games with me?


here, they all call for shouldered transition/fernco type couplings.

if i'm not seeing things right here, forgive me


----------



## tjbnwi

Tops have been installed.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Did all the missing pcs show up?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Did all the missing pcs show up?


On the other job, all the drawers and drawer faces were in one day. 2 doors never showed up.

The homeowner had the items. She told me when I saw her last Sunday. Didn't say why.

No one has any idea where the doors are. I already remade, finished and installed them. 

Also had to fabricate legs and apron for the island.

I did screw up the dishwahers, forgot to make the panels. They're done now. 

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood

That distressed look is freaking me out


----------



## Leo G

Morning Wood said:


> That distressed look is freaking me out


Now you have to go there and clean it up ?


----------



## tjbnwi

Morning Wood said:


> That distressed look is freaking me out


More worrisome as you're doing the finish. A finish like this is subjective. It would suck after you're done and the client didn't like it....

Once the plumber is done, I'll get the measurements for the sink rollouts.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I've actually brought clients in to help with the sample of that type of finish. It does 2 things. It makes sure they like what they are getting and it shows them how complicated it can be. Sometimes they question the price of that type of finish. After they see the steps they don't question it anymore.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I've actually brought clients in to help with the sample of that type of finish. It does 2 things. It makes sure they like what they are getting and it shows them how complicated it can be. Sometimes they question the price of that type of finish. After they see the steps they don't question it anymore.


They did see the first panel I posted before we continued on. Not all can extrapolate it to full scale. Good that they were able to and really like the look.

Tom


----------



## Youngin'

Started work at 6 am yesterday. Ending it with snow removal at 7 am the next day.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Customer wanted to go with fake copper(aluminum that kinda looks like copper I guess ) on their house. Personally don’t like the color. Think it looks ok though on this house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Being a fake color, does it stay like that? Normal copper would patina.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> Being a fake color, does it stay like that? Normal copper would patina.




Yea. Will always look like this. Homeowners love it. Dosnt look like copper to me. Little too orange. I also prefer the Patina look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

You got some crazy steep hills there.




Youngin' said:


> Started work at 6 am yesterday. Ending it with snow removal at 7 am the next day.


----------



## Morning Wood

The slow grind continues. Next week on to the radius part. That should be really fun. Definitely worried about running out of weather to finish this thing but I think I can get it done. The whole deck was framed for 1x4 butted tight no spacing. So, since I’m using camo system with 3/16” spacing it threw things off a bit and I neglected to pick up on it soon enough to correct it. No big deal, as it still looks good enough and client is fine with it. I was kind of pissed off with myself, but it may have been tough to get it to look right anyway.


----------



## Robie

Beautiful!!^^^


----------



## tgeb

That looks pretty darn good from here. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea. Will always look like this. Homeowners love it. Dosnt look like copper to me. Little too orange. I also prefer the Patina look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering why anyone hasn't plated aluminum with copper to make building materials more attainable to the commoners, well not being a scientist I had to look it up...

Quite involved, probably cost more than 20 gauge copper.

I guess either love the orange or shell out the big bucks.

D.


----------



## Robie

I could have put this in "Things I hate " also. Too old for this stuff. But, my sister needed some help.

Not a big deal...just a 12' x 20" shed that was in need of a new roof.

Would have been done today but it got too windy.


----------



## Tom M

Leo what does a front door surround like that run? $3,200-$3,500. O0


----------



## Robie

Just an FYI...for absolutely no reason.

That old roof, sheathing and shingles weighed 1376 lbs.

Now you know.


----------



## Tom M

Williamsburg slate? Slatetone grey?


----------



## Robie

Tom M said:


> *Williamsburg slate?* Slatetone grey?


...


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> Leo what does a front door surround like that run? $3,200-$3,500. O0


Higher.

Hint $1250 parts, my cost.


----------



## Big Johnson

tom m said:


> leo what does a front door surround like that run? $3,200-$3,500. O0


$350


----------



## Morning Wood

I’m guessing 5-7k installed


----------



## Snobnd

That house fought us every step of the way whatever the price he should’ve charged more !


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Helped the neighbor dig up our drain tile today. So much fun.


----------



## VinylHanger

Yeah, not a fan. Looks too distressed. A little goes a long way. Are those top edges beat into the wood?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Helped the neighbor dig up our drain tile today. So much fun.


You can sell that top soil ifn you want. META is looking to amend his gravel pit.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We found the culprit


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> We found the culprit


That was a big cat....


----------



## hdavis

Turdball python.


----------



## Ed Hartmann

This was one of the more difficult walls to get set up on I've been on lately and some on the ground aluminum and j-channel assembling.


----------



## tjbnwi

VinylHanger said:


> Yeah, not a fan. Looks too distressed. A little goes a long way. Are those top edges beat into the wood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Is this about the island I posted?

If so, I don't understand the top edge question.

Tomm


----------



## tjbnwi

A&E Exteriors said:


> We found the culprit


Unusual for a PVC sewer line, happens more in clay lines. 

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

Early snow also means it’s “Snow sliding down solar panels and destroying the gutter season” has started .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

We set a couple pre-fab equipment shelters today. Had to get a couple tractor trailers and a crane up thru some narrow city streets to get to site.

There was a big wrecker sitting on call. It was needed to slide the trailers around some turns.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Once we finally got the building there, we rigged it and set in place.

There was nowhere to turn around, and no way the driver was backing out so we spun the trailer with the crane









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Building set, tractor trailer gone.

We had to bring in building #2 and stick it on top of building #1. 

Building #2 set, trailer spun around and we were left to install some conduit and electrical enclosures in the cold December rain.

Will be back Monday to anchor it down and bond to our grounding grid.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Well, work is over. My wife was sending me texts all day asking if I was gonna make it to the Andy Warhol museum in town. 

My daughter was selected to intern there this year. They have some kind of party happening tonight.

I didn't have time to go home and change so, I showed up early in my dirty work gear to drink some gin with lime. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

2 different sites..both with big equipment rocking today.


----------



## KAP

Mike-B said:


> Well, work is over. My wife was sending me texts all day asking if I was gonna make it to the Andy Warhol museum in town.
> 
> My daughter was selected to intern there this year. They have some kind of party happening tonight.
> 
> *I didn't have time to go home and change so, I showed up early in my dirty work gear to drink some gin with lime. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No worries... that's an expression of art right there...  :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Mike-B

overanalyze said:


> 2 different sites..both with big equipment rocking today.


What ya' drilling?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Did a door redo on a kitchen about 10 years ago. Doors, drawer fronts, reskinned the exposed sides of the cabinets and made the cabinets to the right of the refrigerators.

She wanted the job on the cheap so I ordered the doors, they were shaker style. Of course everything looked nice in the beginning. But after 5-7 years the stile/rail joints started to split because they don't glue the shoulders. She planned on moving out within 5 years and she's still there. Now she has seen the doors I put in my previous kitchen and she really liked them. So new doors, drawer fronts, melamine drawers with soft close slides and a pull out trash.

The doors/drw fts are assembled and 12 out of 31 pcs have their first sanding. I've got the primer and paint but will wait for a couple days while the water from the glue migrates out of the joints so I don't get a line there from cell shrinkage in the wood.


----------



## overanalyze

Mike-B said:


> What ya' drilling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


A well. I love seeing that rig do its thing!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mike-B said:


> Well, work is over. My wife was sending me texts all day asking if I was gonna make it to the Andy Warhol museum in town.
> 
> My daughter was selected to intern there this year. They have some kind of party happening tonight.
> 
> I didn't have time to go home and change so, I showed up early in my dirty work gear to drink some gin with lime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Anything about Edie in there?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not sure how I got talked into doing this ...lol


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Working.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

One bathroom down.

Shower glass for the other gets installed Monday. I have to modify the drawers in that one for the plumbing









-Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We are really rolling along now, sometimes the load is so big we have to use 2 lifts to pick it.


----------



## rblakes1

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not sure how I got talked into doing this ...lol


You're on the wrong side of the sheathing

-Rich


----------



## A&E Exteriors

rblakes1 said:


> You're on the wrong side of the sheathing
> 
> -Rich


Sure the hell am! Lol


----------



## Tom M

NYgutterguy said:


> Early snow also means it’s “Snow sliding down solar panels and destroying the gutter season” has started .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darren how many times in one winter season do you think the same person will call out for the same problem?

Or should I say have you had repeat clients for the same issue


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> Darren how many times in one winter season do you think the same person will call out for the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I say have you had repeat clients for the same issue




Haven’t had any repeat customers yet. Most, if not all, opt for the gutter cover I sell to help the snow slide right over the gutter. I tell them if they just want the gutter replaced without the cover that it will most likely just be a donation to my business. Easy sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Got the lid hung. My work there is done. Lol


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Mooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL loves cows, I think this is going to be a nice Christmas gift for her. I'll give he a bottle of Mineral Oil with it so she can condition it.





Big Johnson said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-Mineral-Oil-Lubricant-Laxative-16oz/44807472





Leo G said:


> Yep, that's the stuff


"Equate Mineral Oil, Lubricant Laxative"

eat like a pig, sh!t like a goose. Your gift is filled with symbolism...


----------



## Leo G

Except it's a cow :laughing:

This one was a pig.


----------



## Youngin'

All done! Put this warehouse up at a gas plant for the operators to store things during the second phase of plant construction. After that it'll be a maintenance shop. In floor heat, lunch room, bathroom. Not a bad place to work. Fun job, went smooth. I'm looking forward to not wearing FR clothing all the time for a while.


----------



## META

The site is covered in snow now but supposed to be mid 40s next week. Hopefully we fly main trusses tomorrow even with both my truss companies having cranes down and operators sick.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

META said:


> The site is covered in snow now but supposed to be mid 40s next week. Hopefully we fly main trusses tomorrow even with both my truss companies having cranes down and operators sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Are those one bedroom houses?


----------



## META

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Are those one bedroom houses?


Duplexes with master and 2nd bedroom on main floor and optional finished basement with additional 3rd. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

Finished!!! long haul on a big @ss job for me. :whistling Chose to make the final deposit over taking final pictures with knobs and such. Got some extras to wrap up maybe then.


Pics don't include the 32x72x42 18 drawer chest for a WI closet and "wine bar off the kitchen. All cabinetry by me ;P


----------



## 91782

META said:


> Duplexes with master and 2nd bedroom on main floor and optional finished basement with additional 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not much pitch...


----------



## 91782

Texas Wax said:


> Finished!!! long haul on a big @ss job for me. :whistling Chose to make the final deposit over taking final pictures with knobs and such. Got some extras to wrap up maybe then.


That bath counter is exceptional.


----------



## rblakes1

Real feel outside was 13 this morning, made me almost enjoy spackling today









-Rich


----------



## overanalyze

We run a vac on our ceilings, walls, and floors after our drywall finisher is done to ensure everything is ready for our painters. Plus it gives us an opportunity to inspect things before paint. Glad it's nice and warm inside...about 15 degrees today...


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Not much pitch...


That’s the pitch of the cathedral ceiling.... I’m guessing.


----------



## META

SmallTownGuy said:


> Not much pitch...


5.5/12, kept truss height road worthy (around 12' bottom cord to peak) without wide load issues...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

It has been a rough November, December for weather. Getting closer on this damn thing.


----------



## Easy Gibson

What are you using to make the radius decking pieces? Track saw?


----------



## Mordekyle

Easy Gibson said:


> What are you using to make the radius decking pieces? Track saw?




Radial saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Easy Gibson said:


> What are you using to make the radius decking pieces? Track saw?




Yes. Track saw with a jig. And a lot of shims varying in a couple hundredths of an inch. Measure the outside and measure the inside and divide. That gives me the width. Still doesn’t end up perfect and they have to be chased. I got in trouble towards the left side ending and had to re-rip about 10. Total of 124 pieces ripped in all.(midi vacuum bag fills up quick) Cut the ends after marked with a block to get my over hang and then run a belt sander over the ends to fair them out. 
Nick. 

FYI- many thanks to a few on hear for posting pics of festool bag with the end cut off and a dowel with clamps rolled up on the end of the vacuum bag to reuse it. Would have gone through 4 bags otherwise.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Playin' truck ass.....I'm pretty sure at this point they think I am the builder.


----------



## 91782

Morning Wood said:


> It has been a rough November, December for weather. Getting closer on this damn thing.


We shall rename you. Hereforth, your name will be Vincent.


----------



## CityDecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> We shall rename you. Hereforth, your name will be Vincent.


That's a beauty

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Texas Wax said:


> Finished!!! long haul on a big @ss job for me. :whistling Chose to make the final deposit over taking final pictures with knobs and such. Got some extras to wrap up maybe then.
> 
> 
> Pics don't include the 32x72x42 18 drawer chest for a WI closet and "wine bar off the kitchen. All cabinetry by me ;P


Get. Looks great what are the kitchen floors? And stain? Please. I'm about to order I oak for my 1st FL. And really like that stain

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Doing some work on my own place. First time playing with vinyl plank.
Found a few surprises when taking things apart. Missing insulation behind large trims and a cantilever I'll have to pull apart in the spring.


----------



## Robie

I was going to turn the picture but as soon as I try to save it, I get a big red screen message saying it is dangerous to download.
Does that with any picture posted through Tapatalk.


----------



## dayexco

Youngin' said:


> Doing some work on my own place. First time playing with vinyl plank.
> Found a few surprises when taking things apart. Missing insulation behind large trims and a cantilever I'll have to pull apart in the spring.


why you putting it on the ceiling?


----------



## Youngin'

Robie said:


> I was going to turn the picture but as soon as I try to save it, I get a big red screen message saying it is dangerous to download.
> Does that with any picture posted through Tapatalk.





dayexco said:


> why you putting it on the ceiling?


That's odd, it formats right thru Tapatalk. I'll try and reupload.


----------



## KAP

Robie said:


> I was going to turn the picture but as soon as I try to save it, I get a big red screen message saying it is dangerous to download.
> Does that with any picture posted through Tapatalk.


I tried as well, but the site is doing the failed upload thing again...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter




----------



## Youngin'

I tried reuploading several times. I don't know what's up.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> I tried reuploading several times. I don't know what's up.




I took a screen shot so it’s a fresh file.


----------



## B.Johnson

I never could roto-zip in a straight line, so this came quite naturally to me.


----------



## asevereid

...


----------



## asevereid

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EEGPaPcKSYbX2Vcs7


----------



## NYgutterguy

Able to finally get to that multi family house that I’ve had to re schedule 4 times because of all the chitty weather. 4 of us got it done in a little over a day. Brother In law got the short straw lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

And now there's an Owl added to my cutting board farm. This one is for my wife.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> And now there's an Owl added to my cutting board farm. This one is for my wife.




Who?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

You know who.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> And now there's an Owl added to my cutting board farm. This one is for my wife.


You can also use it as a template for a ladies dress... Double duty... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M

Finally got good enough weather to do this little roof area Friday and Saturday I did the house in 96 but we reused the skylights. The flashing finally quit around the curbs.

What a hassle, as usual these days. She insisted on Bubble skylights which was not easy to find since the original manufacturer was ODL and no longer making them. I had to buy screws, 2x4, bronze coil and weather stripping.


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice in the end despite all the hassle.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Little desk area I made for my girlfriends daughter. Don’t worry, won’t quit my day job lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> My boys did this whole job by themselves as far as the build. I did most of the layout. I'm going to hang up the bags (except layout) for a lot of these jobs I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Good 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Nice work Yanni. As usual.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Thank you my man 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Kitchen on our current custom is very modern. All high gloss acrylic. Had to get creative to mount the "crown". VHB is working very well!


----------



## Leo G

Hopefully it sticks for a long time.


----------



## Mike-B

CityDecks said:


> Thank you my man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





Big Johnson said:


> Home depot
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-x-...tact-Pressure-Treated-Lumber-253267/206939093


Hard to come by round here









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Hopefully it sticks for a long time.


The backer and backside of the acrylic is melamine. That's a good surface to use vhb on. Wiped everything down first also. Gets a tiny bead of caulk at the ceiling line too.


----------



## rescraft

asevereid said:


> Finished up the kitchen on this reno I was working on before Christmas. Supplier delays (and errors) kept us from finishing it on time.
> Had to rebuild a couple of the boxes and build a wine rack to make up for a design error.
> I don't think I'll be doing the backsplash, so I'm pretty much done with it.
> View attachment 482979
> View attachment 482981
> View attachment 482983
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


The left bank of the cabs looks to smaller in the gap to the ceiling, vs the right side. Did they not want crown?


----------



## NYgutterguy

I’ve never seen someone so happy from wrapped windows. Lady brought her family out to see and sent pics to her friends too. Too bad the siding is horrendous lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Hopefully the metal is the same color on both sides- You don’t want to get called back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

rescraft said:


> The left bank of the cabs looks to smaller in the gap to the ceiling, vs the right side. Did they not want crown?


The client did not want any crown, but specified that the cabs be as close to the ceiling as possible.
Neither of us expected that the difference in ceiling height would be as large as it was.
In the end they are happy with it and I'm glad that I didn't have to try to install crown on this one. The best option for a seamless install would have been a scribed filler to the ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Finishing diversity.

We have a White Dove cabinet, a orange-brown stained drawer, a Forever Lilac bookcase, a Mountain Peak White door and drawer front and a melamine drawer under the cart.


----------



## Leo G

Made a small thank you gift for one of my clients






























And if they get mad at one another they can step all over the other one :w00t:


----------



## Robie

I guess it's a current job as I got the deposit.

Leo made up the rendering for me...and the customer. Makes a big difference from what I just draw up in Turbo CAD 2D.

Built-in hutch on the right...mantle and Shaker style wall treatment over the mantle....5" cove/crown to top it off.


----------



## Leo G

I remember the 1st time I did a 3d rendering. Sold the job for me. eCabs rendering engine is very basic but it does show a good picture of what the client is getting. You can do many different view points. I even use it to find problems from interference between cabinets and such. When I did 2D drawings sometimes I would build something that might not work. Especially in corners.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Made a small thank you gift for one of my clients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they get mad at one another they can step all over the other one :w00t:


Makes it easy to divide property.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Finishing diversity.
> 
> We have a White Dove cabinet, a orange-brown stained drawer, a Forever Lilac bookcase, a Mountain Peak White door and drawer front and a melamine drawer under the cart.


Who's this "We" you speak of?


----------



## Leo G

You know, Me, Myself and I. And my boss is a jerk.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'll vouch for that! :w00t:


----------



## Leo G

I knew you would!!

He made me drive 5 hours to meet a bunch of curmudgeon campers.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Well, at least you came prepared.


----------



## Leo G

That was one of the best ideas I had. Love them fans.


----------



## Rio

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We have slabs waiting to get walls and 2 slabs will be pumped tomorrow, lots of work out here now.


I was looking at those foundations being prepared and it looks like they have some sort of a grid of boxes that the concrete is going to flow around. Could you elaborate on what those are and what the purpose is for them?
Thanks


----------



## Leo G

Got the request for the ever popular hat and belt cabinet :lol:


----------



## overanalyze

Shower in progress. 2nd time for me to do 1/16" joints. I couldn't have pulled this off 5 years ago..hell maybe even 3 years ago. Adds an element of difficulty that I enjoy...


----------



## CityDecks

Does this count









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

New house design I'm working on. Shoulda broke ground right about now... :laughing:


----------



## J.C.

Here's the largest walnut job that I've been part of. 50 sheets of plywood and somewhere around 1000 bd ft of solid wood. Not 100% done yet but real close.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That looks fantastic, man.

Get a posterity shot of you and the crew!


----------



## tjbnwi

Nice work J.C. Walnut is a pleasure to work with. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Nice!


----------



## Robie

Is all the grain filled on the walnut? It looks like it from here.


----------



## Calidecks

I love the smell of walnut when working with it.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Calidecks said:


> I love the smell of walnut when working with it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Walnut burns my throat and sinuses. Love to work with it... just wear a mask.


----------



## Jaws

J.C. said:


> Here's the largest walnut job that I've been part of. 50 sheets of plywood and somewhere around 1000 bd ft of solid wood. Not 100% done yet but real close.


That's bad ass

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

J.C. said:


> Here's the largest walnut job that I've been part of. 50 sheets of plywood and somewhere around 1000 bd ft of solid wood. Not 100% done yet but real close.


Beautifully consistent.... :thumbup: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

J.C. said:


> Here's the largest walnut job that I've been part of. 50 sheets of plywood and somewhere around 1000 bd ft of solid wood. Not 100% done yet but real close.


JC, what do you have down for floor protection there? Is it held down by duct tape? No damage issues with the tape?


----------



## CityDecks

Just another 6bundles arrived.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

CityDecks said:


> Just another 6bundles arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Looks like you'll be busy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

Robie said:


> Is all the grain filled on the walnut? It looks like it from here.


No, no grain filling on this one. However, there is a couple extra coats of finish to partially fill the grain.


----------



## J.C.

DaVinciRemodel said:


> JC, what do you have down for floor protection there? Is it held down by duct tape? No damage issues with the tape?


The GC put down the floor protection. The name of the stuff escapes me right now but it's around 1/8" thick and is foil faced on the one side. It's not sold as floor protection but works pretty good for that. They put down red rosin paper first and then lay that on top and tape it. Nothing gets taped to the finished floor.


----------



## rescraft

Since walnut lightens as it ages and is exposed to outside light, did the customers have any concerns? It looks like there are a lot of outside light sources.
Did you do any type of stain, or just natural?
Looks awesome--like it should be in Sherlock Holmes' mansion! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

That has a dark stain on it. Natural Walnut isn't that dark.


----------



## J.C.

rescraft said:


> Since walnut lightens as it ages and is exposed to outside light, did the customers have any concerns? It looks like there are a lot of outside light sources.
> Did you do any type of stain, or just natural?
> Looks awesome--like it should be in Sherlock Holmes' mansion! :thumbsup:


Yes, it is stained. The boss had mentioned to the GC about UV protection on the windows but I don't know if they are going to add any or if the windows already have a UV film. They are new windows so it may already be factory applied.


----------



## CityDecks

6bundles. 2 more coming later in day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Got talked in into painting. It was much needed though. Ran out of ceiling paint in left back corner.

For some reason I can cut everything in freehand fairly easy but when it comes to the bottom, like base I need some to tape.


----------



## KAP

Tom M said:


> Got talked in into painting. It was much needed though. Ran out of ceiling paint in left back corner.
> 
> *For some reason I can cut everything in freehand fairly easy but when it comes to the bottom, like base I need some to tape.*


Because you're looking down... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## B.Johnson

Gravity.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Tom M said:


> Got talked in into painting. It was much needed though. Ran out of ceiling paint in left back corner.
> 
> For some reason I can cut everything in freehand fairly easy but when it comes to the bottom, like base I need some to tape.


What are you cutting with?

That top picture is the craziest looking pattern.


----------



## Tom M

Easy Gibson said:


> What are you cutting with?
> 
> That top picture is the craziest looking pattern.


What.......... freehand....just a angled brush. I usually take a little 6" roller and follow along the brush so there's no brush marks and I don't have to come so close when rolling out the field.


----------



## CityDecks

Not a hole lot going on today, just 600-700 cuts









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

CityDecks said:


> Not a hole lot going on today, just 600-700 cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They look pretty flat... :whistling


----------



## CityDecks

KAP said:


> They look pretty flat... :whistling


Leta say there "flattish "

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Still waiting for the final word on the next kitchen. As soon as that happens I'll stop the thumb twiddling.

Made a sign to go out front by the road. I've been here for 14 years and never put one out.










I did a bit of detailing on the corners and now I'm putting a few coats of Target EM9300 WB Polycarbonate Urethane. No idea if it's going to be compatible with the black Clawlock primer. But I'm doing it anyway.

Primed with the black by just coating the face. And then I ran it though the planer twice on each side taking 0.010" off each pass. So now my sign is a bit over 7/8" thick.


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> Still waiting for the final word on the next kitchen. As soon as that happens I'll stop the thumb twiddling.
> 
> Made a sign to go out front by the road. I've been here for 14 years and never put one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit of detailing on the corners and now I'm putting a few coats of Target EM9300 WB Polycarbonate Urethane. No idea if it's going to be compatible with the black Clawlock primer. But I'm doing it anyway.
> 
> Primed with the black by just coating the face. And then I ran it though the planer twice on each side taking 0.010" off each pass. So now my sign is a bit over 7/8" thick.


A man of your skills and that's what you're going to put out front?

Unacceptable you should have a beautiful plaque made with some burned inscription on it.


----------



## Leo G

Won't fit with the others out front. I haven't had a sign out there for 14 years. I really don't care about this. I'm putzing around. If I had a CNC that'd be a different story.

Why would I burn it in? That's not anything that I would ever offer. This is a cheap sign making jig, it'll be fine for people driving by.


----------



## Tom M

I have real estate style signs that your sit in the garage and I never ever use them.

I really need to actually times have changed the computer is sucking a lot of business another directions but I tell myself that I would make something with nice wood columns and the sign in between those two dress It up.

But never get to it then again I also say I'm going to come up with a new logo or way of writing my stuff and that's why I don't do the other stuff.


----------



## Leo G

All that stuff burns a lot of time if you aren't really setup for it. I am not setup to do signs. I am not setup do to exterior. The sign is for the people that can't find my shop even though it's pretty easy. This will be the 1st pc of advertisement that I have had in a long time.

I'd get excited if someone said they called because they saw the sign out front :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

With my luck the 1st call from the sign will be someone asking if I make signs :laughing:


----------



## TheConstruct

Leo G said:


> With my luck the 1st call from the sign will be someone asking if I make signs :laughing:


Unfortunatly you do, as proven by that sign.:whistling


----------



## J.C.

DaVinciRemodel said:


> JC, what do you have down for floor protection there? Is it held down by duct tape? No damage issues with the tape?


It's Thermo Ply structural sheathing. If anyone actually uses that stuff as structural sheathing, those pictures would belong in the Wall of Shame. :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> With my luck the 1st call from the sign will be someone asking if I make signs :laughing:


Not based on that sign :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

J.C. said:


> It's Thermo Ply structural sheathing. If anyone actually uses that stuff as structural sheathing, those pictures would belong in the Wall of Shame. :laughing:


We’re on a whole house remodel now. We’ve setup shop in the nine-car garage (I can only imagine 8 cars in there, but…) and I’m getting tired of going all the way to the garage. 

We’re going to relocate the tools to the family room (hardwood floors - center of the house). We’ve put Ram Board down and I think I’m going to put 1/8” tempered hardboard on top of that. I’ll check into the Thermo Ply.

I can’t imagine not taping the edges down though. If stuff gets under the protection, it will F-up a hardwood floor.


----------



## Leo G

Sign is completed. This is what I did to fancy it up, cut out the corners. It's got a gloss exterior coat on it, not that you can actually see it in the picture. I'll get it mounted tomorrow.










Ya ya ya, beneath me...


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Sign is completed. This is what I did to fancy it up, cut out the corners. It's got a gloss exterior coat on it, not that you can actually see it in the picture. I'll get it mounted tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ya ya, beneath me...


Hey, don't be so hard on yourself... you only did what the customer wanted after all... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

And he's happy enough with it. :laughing:

Everyone seems to think their comment counts :laughing:


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> And he's happy enough with it. :laughing:
> 
> Everyone seems to think their comment counts :laughing:


What? No obligatory wood graphics? Edge?.... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

Now a wood sculpture of a carpenter in totem pole fashion would grab people's attention. There was a guy around here that had a giant hammer whittled out of a log it was the coolest thing.


----------



## Jaws

Finishing up this one, just stopped by so I thought I'd throw some pics up. Elevator is a new brand for us, Elevators of Texas.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Bar top is pecan









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

The OP didnt go through...

Small remodel, took out the bearing walls in the kitchen and put in a large engineered I-beam with footings. New kitchen, new floors, modified framing for elevator, barn wood accents and paint. Created bar room upstairs 



Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Jaws said:


> Finishing up this one, just stopped by so I thought I'd throw some pics up. Elevator is a new brand for us, Elevators of Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Looking texasgood

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I've never seen baseboard like that in this area. Different strokes...


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> I've never seen baseboard like that in this area. Different strokes...


The base is alder, we milled when we built the cabinets 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We’re on a whole house remodel now. We’ve setup shop in the nine-car garage (I can only imagine 8 cars in there, but…) and I’m getting tired of going all the way to the garage.
> 
> We’re going to relocate the tools to the family room (hardwood floors - center of the house). We’ve put Ram Board down and I think I’m going to put 1/8” tempered hardboard on top of that. I’ll check into the Thermo Ply.
> 
> I can’t imagine not taping the edges down though. If stuff gets under the protection, it will F-up a hardwood floor.


I have had good luck with yellow frog tape or the purple from 3m 2080 I think it is not damaging poly layer. I pulled it every week and by Friday most of it self released.


----------



## greg24k

Fireplace Resurface


----------



## Snobnd

Nice skull leo


----------



## Fatmike

*nice thread*

Looking forward to learning more

and seeing what you folks are doing, lots of great info


----------



## rblakes1

Nothing too crazy, just trying to make my sanding/ spray area in my basement a little more fixed. I had been using plastic taped and clipped, but it would move/ fall down.

Still going to just plastic the walls, but at least it feels like a more definitive room now









-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Well the deed is done. Got the sign mounted. Used a 42" length of 3/4" black pipe, a 3/4" mounting flange and a end cap. Painted it all black, 3 coats to protect it. Mounted the flange to the 4x6 post using two 1/4" x 3" Spax Star Lags.


----------



## Tom M

I was back at the conservatory job the last couple of days.

Put up a header and pulled out the wall if the pass through.


----------



## Texas Wax

onmywayup said:


> Skytrack hit a big rut in the yard that was covered over by snow, took a hard bounce, and the whole damn thing fell apart.
> 
> Pulled the huge mess apart. Only one truss was damaged. Had to mend it according to the engineer's specs.
> 
> Lesson learned? One at a time, or a lot more beefy lumber. All of us were standing WELL clear of the garage so no real harm long run, except we looked like morons for about an hour.


:laughing: Habitat House ... no good deed goes unpunished :jester:


Glad no one was hurt and not critiquing the hows and whys of what y'all did. Gotta get after it and give it a whirl to get it done with what you got...

Good use for lifting spreaders? Might have distributed the forces-stresses from the bounce more evenly. Possibly not pulling hard on the center racking/stressing everything enough to fall apart, during the bounce.


----------



## Leo G

Made a small countertop for myself. I have a 19" cabinet to the left of my stove that needed a countertop refresh. All of them in my kitchen are MDF with clear coats. I did it as an experiment and they last about 3 years before water penetration. The one by the stove gets hot oil penetration. So if the finish gets damaged I can just refinish the wood top.

Made from soft maple. I cut 1 1/2" strips and glued them up so the countertop is 1 1/2" thick. Coated it with a 2K poly.


----------



## Porterfarm

Leo G said:


> Made a small countertop for myself. I have a 19" cabinet to the left of my stove that needed a countertop refresh. All of them in my kitchen are MDF with clear coats. I did it as an experiment and they last about 3 years before water penetration. The one by the stove gets hot oil penetration. So if the finish gets damaged I can just refinish the wood top.
> 
> Made from soft maple. I cut 1 1/2" strips and glued them up so the countertop is 1 1/2" thick. Coated it with a 2K poly.



Nice! 

MDF,. How did you come to that? And how do you like it?

I've seen a few companies that make slabs for tops with compressed paper. Never seen one in real life though and just wonder how that would last.


----------



## Leo G

It's cheap. Make a kitchens worth of countertops for about 100 bux and another 100 for finish and a days work, mostly waiting for finish to dry.

I'll see if I go farther. I only have an 8' sink countertop and a 47" x 59" peninsula. That'd be a big chunk of maple.


----------



## Leo G

And the tiny countertop is installed.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> And the tiny countertop is installed.


Rough day, glad you could forge ahead and get it done.

(looks good, hope the wife likes if when she gets back from her Bernie rally:laughing

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

I wanna hear about how laborious the scribing was.

And the sanding, can't forget the sanding.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> And the tiny countertop is installed.


That's a kitchen now, so you need a code required outle serving that countertop.

You're welcome.:whistling


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> I wanna hear about how laborious the scribing was.
> 
> And the sanding, can't forget the sanding.


No scribing and the sanding wasn't that bad. 80 grit and 120 grit. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

hdavis said:


> That's a kitchen now, so you need a code required outle serving that countertop.
> 
> You're welcome.:whistling


Got ya covered.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Rough day, glad you could forge ahead and get it done.
> 
> (looks good, hope the wife likes if when she gets back from her Bernie rally:laughing
> 
> Tom


It was brutal. Took me 15 minutes to take the old one off and put the new one on. I had to drill 2 new holes for the screws to hold it down :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Got ya covered.


Is that outlet switched?


----------



## Leo G

I have it switched from your house.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I have it switched from your house.


I just turned it off!


----------



## Leo G

Stop it.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that outlet switched?





Leo G said:


> I have it switched from your house.


He asked because of the ground opening being up.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

Dammit, Leo! You installed it upside down.


----------



## Leo G

I'll just turn my house upside down.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tinstaafl said:


> Dammit, Leo! You installed it upside down.





Leo G said:


> I'll just turn my house upside down.


Around here----non-switched-ground down----switched-ground up. 

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

tjbnwi said:


> Around here----non-switched-ground down----switched-ground up.


Fortunately, not a code requirement [yet], though I can see some logic in it as a common practice.

Around here, you often see commercial work done with all grounds up; virtually never in residential.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tinstaafl said:


> Fortunately, not a code requirement [yet], though I can see some logic in it as a common practice.
> 
> Around here, you often see commercial work done with all grounds up; virtually never in residential.


Agreed, not a code requirement. I had not seen it until I started working here. Makes it easier to identify for plugging in lamps. 

Where I come from receptacles are horizontal. Question there was ground left or right. 

The logic of the ground up is anything falling on a loose plug will hit the ground prong instead of the current carrying blades. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Fortunately, not a code requirement [yet], though I can see some logic in it as a common practice.
> 
> Around here, you often see commercial work done with all grounds up; virtually never in residential.


You all realize I photo shopped that plug in. And it was upside down in the original picture.

I have some both ways in my shop. Depends on what I plug into them.

Either way, ground up or down means nothing around here.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> *You all realize I photo shopped that plug in*. And it was upside down in the original picture.
> 
> I have some both ways in my shop. Depends on what I plug into them.
> 
> Either way, ground up or down means nothing around here.


Is that code compliant?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Absolutely. I photoshopped the code book too.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> You all realize I photo shopped that plug in. And it was upside down in the original picture.


Aha! So you knew it was upside down, but elected to leave it that way. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> You all realize I photo shopped that plug in.


Did you photo shop the counter top too:no: maybe you didn't even install it?? Maybe you did nothing today:whistling


----------



## KAP

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you photo shop the counter top too:no: maybe you didn't even install it?? Maybe you did nothing today *but Photoshop* :whistling


FIFY... :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you photo shop the counter top too:no: maybe you didn't even install it?? Maybe you did nothing today:whistling


Maybe I'm not even a woodworker 

I'm pretty good a photoshop, maybe my whole life is just one big long photoshop.....:blink:

:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:blink:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Maybe I'm not even a woodworker
> 
> I'm pretty good a photoshop, maybe my whole life is just one big long photoshop.....:blink:
> 
> :laughing:


Now you got me thinking!


----------



## Leo G

Could you flip the switch? I need some light to make my cocoa.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Maybe I'm not even a woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good a photoshop, maybe my whole life is just one big long photoshop.....:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:




Now I know how you did the piano shelf. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Mad skills.

I'm just not saying which skills......:w00t:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just turned it off!





Leo G said:


> Could you flip the switch? I need some light to make my cocoa.


Getting late on the right coast, time to flip the switch....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Had to cook my steak without the outlet operational.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Had to cook my steak without the outlet operational.


Is there a Photoshop----Live?:whistling

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Went down to quick to get a photo of it.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Went down to quick to get a photo of it.


You know the rules.... no pic, it didn't happen... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You can believe that. It was tasty. Even if you think I didn't have steak.


----------



## shanewreckd

I made concrete float.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

First floor remodel we completed. All new cab doors and drawers. Boxes and trim painted onsite with Sherwin Williams pre-cat. Feature wall sprayed onsite. Handrail subbed to steel fabricator and painted with epoxy off-site.


----------



## precisionroofin

Working on a beautiful new construction! Roofing in Maine! 


Joe

precisionroofingmaine.com


----------



## shanewreckd

Started the shoring for this formwork today, going to be a cool one for sure.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Another one done. 

It defies gravity. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

You gotta stop building in outer space.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> You gotta stop building in outer space.


I can’t get on CT from my desktop. The second I log in I get the "your Flash needs to be updated". It’s a scam, only happens when I log onto CT.

I’ll clean it up this weekend, I hope.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

So update your flash. Right now it won't let my flash operate because it's out of date. So FireFox blocked it.

And it's always out of date. As soon as you update it, it's out of date within a week. I don't have auto update on.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> So update your flash. Right now it won't let my flash operate because it's out of date. So FireFox blocked it.
> 
> And it's always out of date. As soon as you update it, it's out of date within a week. I don't have auto update on.


It’s a fake Flash Player scam. 

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-update-your-flash-player-mac-scam/

Happens about once a year, always comes through CT.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

No scam. It's in the browser URL window. All it says is it has been blocked. I can activate it if I have to. If I want to update anything I go to the site directly to get the updates. If that showed up on my screen I wouldn't click on it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> No scam. It's in the browser URL window. All it says is it has been blocked. I can activate it if I have to. If I want to update anything I go to the site directly to get the updates. If that showed up on my screen I wouldn't click on it.


This one is a scam. Went through this about a year ago, takes about an hour to get rid of it.

I click on nothing that pops up. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

And I run Windows, no Mac


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> And I run Windows, no Mac


I use both, depends on what I’m doing.

Tom


----------



## rescraft

I see you're working in Australia now. How's the weather?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

5:30am and rain on Oahu


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> Another one done.
> 
> It defies gravity.
> 
> Tom


Nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Gravity art thou a heartless biotch.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Gravity art thou a fickle biotch.


:whistling :laughing: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## tjbnwi

Thank you KAP.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

rescraft said:


> I see you're working in Australia now. How's the weather?







Tom


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Gravity art thou a heartless biotch.







Had to edit fickle to heartless


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Nice deck :blink:


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


You had movers over to rearrange the furniture?:laughing:

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

Front of a steel building this morning. Did the entire building 15 years ago but they changed the front steel and needed a new gutter and downspouts 100 footer










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> You had movers over to rearrange the furniture?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Just a shot my client sent me from under the deck with it furnished.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I read it twice and it said "Just shot my client..."

Guess I needed to put the ole peepers on. :laughing:


----------



## CityDecks

KAP said:


> Nice work...


Damnice

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Had a Tipi kind of day...


----------



## CityDecks

NYgutterguy said:


> Front of a steel building this morning. Did the entire building 15 years ago but they changed the front steel and needed a new gutter and downspouts 100 footer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty neet.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

A couple progress pictures of the suspended dogleg wall, coming along. Some minor complications needing some reengineering but nothing too bad. Should be ready for close up Monday, then mud.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Job site Corona compliant









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got the ditra down with a kerdi strip against the tub, then marked and cut all the floor tile for my bathroom today. I'll get the tile installed tomorrow










-Rich


----------



## JFM constr

CityDecks said:


> Job site Corona compliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


acetone ,that'll do it .kill any virus !


----------



## CityDecks

JFM constr said:


> acetone ,that'll do it .kill any virus !


Incase the strand changes
..lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Equinox roof. Motor swap.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Went in a crane basket for the first time, best day at work ever.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

F that. I don't even like the ferris wheel.

I like mountaintops, but not anything manmade.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

VinylHanger said:


> F that. I don't even like the ferris wheel.
> 
> I like mountaintops, but not anything manmade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


5bucks says he needed baby wipes when he got down 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

VinylHanger said:


> F that. I don't even like the ferris wheel.
> 
> I like mountaintops, but not anything manmade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I could never stand ferris or carnival amusement parks. 

I always freaked out about germs , mechanical failures 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

My fobia is touching hands rails or anything in public. It might just pay off. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

You better finish off that crown.


----------



## CityDecks

Mordekyle said:


> Built the pump house to match the house.
> 
> 24 x 72 door
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You better finish off that crown.


She told me she likes the open look, no crown——who am I to argue with her.....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Screw that, put it up.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Screw that, put it up.


I agree, best I can hope for is she gets called into work.

"Sorry hun, I forgot you told me not to crown it"......:blink:

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Remind her she'll need to dust up there.:whistling


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Remind her she'll need to dust up there.:whistling


Now that there is one of the funniest things I’ve heard in like———forever.....

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Demo'd a deck. Trying to get something built but it's been raining. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Demo'd a deck. Trying to get something built but it's been raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No neighbors?...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> No neighbors?...



Construction is considered essential. Just got this from my insurance company.


Hello,
Yesterday California’s governor issued a Statewide order (CA Order) for non-essential workers and the general public to stay home. The construction industry, and housing construction specifically, are deemed an essential function of California’s society and therefore exempt from the Order.


So it doesn't matter what the neighbors think. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tipitop

^^^ So as carpenter I'm a WIP person. I always know something very important is about me. Now knowing it I go fly to Belarus bring here one of this


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Construction is considered essential. Just got this from my insurance company.
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Yesterday California’s governor issued a Statewide order (CA Order) for non-essential workers and the general public to stay home. The construction industry, and housing construction specifically, are deemed an essential function of California’s society and therefore exempt from the Order.
> 
> 
> So it doesn't matter what the neighbors think.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 Congrats on the state defining you as "essential"... :thumbsup:


Am I remembering wrong or weren't you afraid of freaking out the neighbors whether or not you could work?


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Congrats on the state defining you as "essential"... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Am I remembering wrong or weren't you afraid of freaking out the neighbors whether or not you could work?



No I was concerned about a couple things. One if I disregarded the order could I be liable. And two if I disregard the order will the neighbors get pissy turn me in. 

With that said, the point is moot because the order doesn't apply to my business. 

I have way too many assets to be ****ing around with the rules. At least I'm playing by the rules, thanks to the clarification I got from my bonding company.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Demo'd a deck. Trying to get something built but it's been raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So your on job? 

Its rained here practically 3days a week since Jan get some rain gear and get after it. And it was a hell of alot colder then you could bare..

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> No I was concerned about a couple things. One if I disregarded the order could I be liable. And two if I disregard the order will the neighbors get pissy turn me in.
> 
> With that said, the point is moot because the order doesn't apply to my business.
> 
> I have way too many assets to be ****ing around with the rules. At least I'm playing by the rules, thanks to the clarification I got from my bonding company.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


If your allowed. Work. Just think about how do it safely with out cross contamination. 

How do lead mold abatement guys do it. This is manageable just gave to think it thru. And proper gear.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> If your allowed. Work. Just think about how do it safely with out cross contamination.
> 
> How do lead mold abatement guys do it. This is manageable just gave to think it thru. And proper gear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Either way you'll be shut down with in a week. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> So your on job?
> 
> Its rained here practically 3days a week since Jan get some rain gear and get after it. And it was a hell of alot colder then you could bare..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Need to paint. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

House currently working on, way to many people today, hard to be productive with so many around.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

Randy Bush said:


> House currently working on, way to many people today, hard to be productive with so many around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


look at all of those trailers . nice to have all that space on jobsights for parking .
anyone getting this flu/virus whatever in your area .my neighbors got it and it sounded like a nasty experience . i am starting to wear a mask more .my clients are older .2 with heart issues one with sinus issues .i try ,tend to not remember or not want to wear the mask in public.
I am understanding more and more why we are having this shut down .


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Need to paint.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Just making sure your a total primadonna. Lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

JFM constr said:


> look at all of those trailers . nice to have all that space on jobsights for parking .
> 
> anyone getting this flu/virus whatever in your area .my neighbors got it and it sounded like a nasty experience . i am starting to wear a mask more .my clients are older .2 with heart issues one with sinus issues .i try ,tend to not remember or not want to wear the mask in public.
> 
> I am understanding more and more why we are having this shut down .


People weren't following rules because it wasn't tangible 1st. Good move stay safe 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

JFM constr said:


> look at all of those trailers . nice to have all that space on jobsights for parking .
> 
> anyone getting this flu/virus whatever in your area .my neighbors got it and it sounded like a nasty experience . i am starting to wear a mask more .my clients are older .2 with heart issues one with sinus issues .i try ,tend to not remember or not want to wear the mask in public.
> 
> I am understanding more and more why we are having this shut down .


We have 3 cases right now, international travel. Yes nice to have the room ,just to many today. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Randy Bush said:


> We have 3 cases right now, international travel. Yes nice to have the room ,just to many today.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


Randy where are you tex?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

CityDecks said:


> Randy where are you tex?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Montana, middle part of the state. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk
We have only three in my town,not whole state.


----------



## Lettusbee

While our jobsite is perfectly workable, bossman decided to bring the work to me. 4 bunks of T&G roughsawn Doug Fir flooring. 
Need to stain it then sand it for that weathered look. 
In my shop. Final finishes to happen on site.

I haven't worked all month, it will be nice to get back into it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

No paper behind the existing ledger. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Randy Bush said:


> Montana, middle part of the state.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk
> We have only three in my town,not whole state.


Not a hole lot out there. I gotta buddy I Bozeman. 
It's the dens areas is where this thing is going up like a dry grass in a brush fire 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> No paper behind the existing ledger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


What were you expecting?? Grace / ***** tape ......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

No paper behind the wall ,Oh how unusual ! Not really . Did one job installing widows .Had several layers of a tar paper type product . Seemly all lapped backwards . I do my best when i come to these no paper jobs . i will Flash the window even though nothing to flash to .
What are you going to do with this ledger ?


----------



## Calidecks

JFM constr said:


> No paper behind the wall ,Oh how unusual ! Not really . Did one job installing widows .Had several layers of a tar paper type product . Seemly all lapped backwards . I do my best when i come to these no paper jobs . i will Flash the window even though nothing to flash to .
> What are you going to do with this ledger ?



I'm going to ***** tape behind it and hang a new ledger. The existing was hung with 16's and no bolts!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

When ever we framed homes we always put the paper behind anything like that. Including shutter backing. In these parts framers don't do any other paper. That's done by lathers or the siding guys.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

It doesn't rain in your area any way... ;-)

Around here I stay away from aluminum even on slab flashing...the stuff burns up too soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> I'm going to ***** tape behind it and hang a new ledger. The existing was hung with 16's and no bolts!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


And probably no problems 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well......does this count?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Changed the bottom door panel today .


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Bathroom I started on this week. Going to be a drastic change


----------



## JFM constr

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Bathroom I started on this week. Going to be a drastic change


your going to change that bathroom??


----------



## tjbnwi

JFM constr said:


> your going to change that bathroom??


He’s changing the toilet paper.....

Tom


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

tjbnwi said:


> He’s changing the toilet paper.....
> 
> Tom



Whole toilet if you look closely. 

Might have been the fastest bathroom demo I have ever done. Striped and loaded into the trailer in 5hours.


----------



## KAP

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Whole toilet if you look closely.
> 
> Might have been the fastest bathroom demo I have ever done. Striped and loaded into the trailer in 5hours.


It's amazing how the mind works... after many years doing this, when I walk into a home, I just see walls and visualize what we're going to do...

Now this was the opposite... I literally looked at that pic and thought I remembered seeing a toilet until you mentioned it...  :laughing:


----------



## CityDecks

Texas Wax said:


> Been a funky year. Rain rain and more rain and then rain and even more rain wreaking havoc on most of my work this year. All of it seems to have been weather dependent. Then toss in 6 weeks of sitting on my hands. Laying up from sudden onset of angina, 98% blockage of 'A' cardiac artery, getting rooter rootered>stent. After the procedure Doc said give it 4-5 days and you're good to go back to work.... and then it rained some more. Always having to wait two days for the site to dry off.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a day in, then it rained for a week on and off then it rained Covid-19. this past week has been beautiful working weather in a beautiful spot to work. AND that's gonna be it for while. Wife is being "Wifey" about working with the virus threat, works in health care related field. So we'll say inside work will not be the mountain I'm dying on today. Tho if she don't back off from the paranoia, tomorrow might be different. And the work lined up for the next month evaporated.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly enjoyed this job. The heart fix appears to be solid. And now I wait to work again, fahq.


Been a rollercoaster ride for you. Hang in there bro

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

We're lucky enough to be able to keep working (for now) because we've been framing a duplex and are able to comply with our local health authority's requirements.
It's not the most fun, and it's got a couple of odd details (like a call out for a 1-1/2" deep framed wall where the refrigerator is).
First floor is almost complete, and our second floor framing package should be on site on Monday or Tuesday.




















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

asevereid said:


> We're lucky enough to be able to keep working (for now) because we've been framing a duplex and are able to comply with our local health authority's requirements.
> It's not the most fun, and it's got a couple of odd details (like a call out for a 1-1/2" deep framed wall where the refrigerator is).
> First floor is almost complete, and our second floor framing package should be on site on Monday or Tuesday.
> View attachment 484407
> View attachment 484409
> View attachment 484413
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Where are you located ?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

CityDecks said:


> Where are you located ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Kamloops, B.C. About 4 hours north of Vancouver. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Texas Wax said:


> Been a funky year. Rain rain and more rain and then rain and even more rain wreaking havoc on most of my work this year. All of it seems to have been weather dependent. Then toss in 6 weeks of sitting on my hands. Laying up from sudden onset of angina, 98% blockage of 'A' cardiac artery, getting rooter rootered>stent. After the procedure Doc said give it 4-5 days and you're good to go back to work.... and then it rained some more. Always having to wait two days for the site to dry off.
> 
> Finally got a day in, then it rained for a week on and off then it rained Covid-19. this past week has been beautiful working weather in a beautiful spot to work. AND that's gonna be it for while. Wife is being "Wifey" about working with the virus threat, works in health care related field. So we'll say inside work will not be the mountain I'm dying on today. Tho if she don't back off from the paranoia, tomorrow might be different. And the work lined up for the next month evaporated.
> 
> Certainly enjoyed this job. The heart fix appears to be solid. And now I wait to work again, fahq.


I've been fighting with my wife on this since we got this whole ridiculous thing going. I keep trying to sneak out of the house to work. I keep trying to get things done. I keep trying to plug along.
The other day she finally said to me, "aren't you the one that's been complaining that we always have a social obligation every weekend and that you've never got time to get your house in order? Well here it is!"

She's right. This is an absurd situation, but the whole nation is doing it in unison. Take is as a sign. Work at your pace and do what's right for you. I'm trying to be very cognizant and respectful of the fact that there's thousands of people out here in our country that are suffering from an unfamiliar disease right now, but I'm also not trying to look a gift horse in the mouth. 
Let's take this time to get right in whatever capacity we can.

Glad to hear you're feeling well. I really enjoy reading your posts here and without getting all sentimental about it, I'd like to keep reading them. Take care of yourself. We'll be back in the swing of it sooner than later I'm sure.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Lettusbee said:


> Dude, I wanna see a pic of the funnel outlet. Sounds weird.
> Like eminem's beard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's got a crank switch that I'm afraid to turn. It's live. I haven't disconnected it because it's knob and tube and it's inline with other stuff that I need to stay on, but I'm afraid that if I touch any of the wires the wrapping will fall off and everything will be boned. It's in a corner, under a desk, and as of this writing, totally innocuous. Don't look at it crooked though.


----------



## Robie

What's on the end? It looks more like a lamp socket.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

It's a night light!


----------



## Robie

Zackly.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That's what the extendo portion is, but I've never seen the socket that it screws into just mounted into a wall before.

You can also get the kind where there's two outlets on the side of the extendo part instead of the switch. I see those in basements.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


That's posing, not working... just sayin'... :whistling :jester: :w00t:


Can't keep a good man down... :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Good to see you back up and at it:thumbsup: No more hanging Christmas lights. :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Did you put a pound or two on during your recovery? Don't lie now!


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you put a pound or two on during your recovery? Don't lie now!



That's funny you said that. The Carpenter taking the picture told me to suck my gut in. So we did a second take! Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


where the heck are your shorts???....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> where the heck are your shorts???....:whistling



I kicked myself for not wearing them. It was 80 degrees today and will be hotter tomorrow.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> That's funny you said that. The Carpenter taking the picture told me to suck my gut in. So we did a second take! Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's the second take?!...  :whistling :laughing:

Tell Mrs. Cali, might be time to put those pies away... :w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looking good:thumbsup: I have that same 6' step stool I really like it.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looking good:thumbsup: I have that same 6' step stool I really like it.



We used the heck out of those step stools. Love them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> That's the second take?!...  :whistling :laughing:
> 
> Tell Mrs. Cali, might be time to put those pies away... :w00t:



Here's the first take.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Walk in cooler in building for a butcher shop. 

Nice to frame inside but not much room past where I’m working.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> We used the heck out of those step stools. Love them.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It also has the 300lb. 1A rating so it's legal on the big job I'm on.:thumbsup:
The good thing is it won't lean or ladder walk so keeps out of trouble.
The tray for the top is handy too.


----------



## CityDecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Walk in cooler in building for a butcher shop.
> 
> Nice to frame inside but not much room past where I’m working.


That's pretty cool

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

CityDecks said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Definitely a fun change from my regular stuff. Got the framing and sheeting almost wrapped up today. Had to leave early so the wife could do a video staff meeting. 

I never realized the amount of saw dust generated by cutting 3/4 ply. I have about a half a garbage can of sawdust. 


FRP goes on tomorrow.


----------



## Calidecks

My last job completed today. No more for a few weeks. Not worth taking the chance.


















Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Easy Gibson said:


> I know there's people out here suffering in ICU right now, so I say this as tactfully as I can, but Coronavirus is going to be the absolute best thing for homeowners across America.
> A forced period of home maintenance. We should do this every March.
> 
> I FINALLY got around to fixing the seams in my front porch gutters, which was dripping down and peeling the paint off the columns. I literally would never have done this if I wasn't forced to stay home.
> I also FINALLY replaced all the remaining two pronger outlets in my house. I am officially 100% grounded. Well, except for that one that looks like a funnel that sticks out about 4 inches off the wall. I have never in my life seen an outlet like that and I'm afraid to touch it, so we're just never going to speak of that again.
> I also fixed the bathroom door hinges and strike plate which never quite closed perfectly.
> I also cleaned up the basement work bench and threw away a couple leaner items I've been dragging around for ages.
> Lord only knows what I'll get into tomorrow, but if it's not raining, I might even tackle some of these janky storms that I'd never in a million years have thought of devoting time to.
> 
> Love seeing that everybody is out here doing the same. Except for A&E. He's worked hard enough this year. Enjoy that GTA, homie.


I'm starting on trimming and wrapping my windows tomorrow

I did just finish my center console/ sub box I built in Florida the first time around.... I call it the StormTrooper box. Lol

Would not have finished it anytime soon if I wasn't stuck home.

Edit: I also would not have put near as much time into the black and white theme


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lots of GTA too though.


----------



## Big Johnson

Is it waterproof?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> Is it waterproof?


Fairly positive


----------



## Randy Bush

Calidecks said:


> Here's the first take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I never trust a wooden plank to walk on, unless it is 8' or shorter. Have a friend that had one break and ended up shattering his ankle , never did heal right.


----------



## Calidecks

Randy Bush said:


> I never trust a wooden plank to walk on, unless it is 8' or shorter. Have a friend that had one break and ended up shattering his ankle , never did heal right.



It's an OSHA approved engineered plank. That thing is solid.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> It's an OSHA approved engineered plank. That thing is solid.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I use 10ft osha's planks all the time. It's what brickies use on scaffolding. There best to use. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Drawers, drawers, drawers....


----------



## Golden view

Haven't really been posting work here, but why not. My own basement, finally getting around to redoing. Added a bathroom, raised ceiling up to the subfloor above, removed duct soffiting and routed around perimeter, bumped out for window seat.

Sorry, they'll all be upside down.


----------



## Leo G

Unless you're paying yourself to do it it's not work.. it's a honey do list :whistling


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> Unless you're paying yourself to do it it's not work.. it's a honey do list :whistling


I told her I'd get it done, she didn't have to nag me about it every 3 months.


----------



## Leo G

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CityDecks

Golden view said:


> Haven't really been posting work here, but why not. My own basement, finally getting around to redoing. Added a bathroom, raised ceiling up to the subfloor above, removed duct soffiting and routed around perimeter, bumped out for window seat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, they'll all be upside down.


Looking good 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Golden view said:


> Haven't really been posting work here, but why not. My own basement, finally getting around to redoing. Added a bathroom, raised ceiling up to the subfloor above, removed duct soffiting and routed around perimeter, bumped out for window seat.
> 
> Sorry, they'll all be upside down.


Rooms with a view... :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

Slowly piecing together this duplex. Feel like we're dragging out out for too the current issues.














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

The reason I like being a GC so much it’s the variety 

Friday 









Monday


----------



## asevereid

Spent the last two days working on the stairs in this duplex.
Friday sucked, today was better.
Got one set done and ran out of material before the end of the day.... But I've got my template stringer, landing, risers, and a couple of treads ready to go for when the rest of the material come in.
The rest of the crew kept on framing up the second floor system... Should be finished tomorrow so we'll start snapping out and framing exterior walls until the order arrives.




















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> Spent the last two days working on the stairs in this duplex.
> Friday sucked, today was better.
> Got one set done and ran out of material before the end of the day.... But I've got my template stringer, landing, risers, and a couple of treads ready to go for when the rest of the material come in.
> The rest of the crew kept on framing up the second floor system... Should be finished tomorrow so we'll start snapping out and framing exterior walls until the order arrives.
> View attachment 484625
> View attachment 484627
> View attachment 484629
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Nice looking stairs:thumbsup: I see TJI up there, too bad they just didn't order a few extra LVLs for your stringers.


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice looking stairs I see TJI up there, too bad they just didn't order a few extra LVLs for your stringers.


I asked.... That's what we've been switching to on most of our recent builds.
We're subbing on this one, we did request them, and the builder considered it an upgrade...


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

asevereid said:


> Spent the last two days working on the stairs in this duplex.
> Friday sucked, today was better.
> Got one set done and ran out of material before the end of the day.... But I've got my template stringer, landing, risers, and a couple of treads ready to go for when the rest of the material come in.
> The rest of the crew kept on framing up the second floor system... Should be finished tomorrow so we'll start snapping out and framing exterior walls until the order arrives.
> View attachment 484625
> View attachment 484627
> View attachment 484629
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



I can’t remember the last time I have seen site built stairs in a house. Around there they come prebuilt with the floor package. Still have to build landings but all the stairs are shop built


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I can’t remember the last time I have seen site built stairs in a house. Around there they come prebuilt with the floor package. Still have to build landings but all the stairs are shop built


Why is that? I would think it would be fast to build on site for a normal set of stairs.


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why is that? I would think it would be fast to build on site for a normal set of stairs.


not to mention that they would fit correctly...

never seen a set of off site built stairs be right...


----------



## Calidecks

I've cut my stringers off site before. But all the measurements were from already built frames. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

griz said:


> not to mention that they would fit correctly...
> 
> never seen a set of off site built stairs be right...


Almost all of them around here are built off site. Always fit perfect.

Most of the time you have temp stairs built with 2x stock. Removed and replaced with shop built.


----------



## griz

Calidecks said:


> I've cut my stringers off site before. But all the measurements were from already built frames.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


not the same as a yard droid trying to cut generic stairs...


----------



## griz

Leo G said:


> Almost all of them around here are built off site. Always fit perfect.
> 
> Most of the time you have temp stairs built with 2x stock. Removed and replaced with shop built.


mis cuts, twisted/warped stringers, chitty tread materials...

in my experience way cheaper & better to cut on site...

assuming you have someone that can cut stairs...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why is that? I would think it would be fast to build on site for a normal set of stairs.



Not exactly sure. Probably because the builders started hiring cheap farmers who couldn’t build stairs. 

Back when started on my own I worked new construction doing everything they didn’t trust the framers to do. Decks, exterior columns and beam build outs, tub decks and arches.


----------



## Leo G

griz said:


> mis cuts, twisted/warped stringers, chitty tread materials...
> 
> in my experience way cheaper & better to cut on site...
> 
> assuming you have someone that can cut stairs...


Closed stringers that are from Poplar. Risers and treads that are put in and held with wedges. No twist or warp. Poplar risers, Oak treads. Beautiful stairs when there finished.


----------



## griz

Leo G said:


> Closed stringers that are from Poplar. Risers and treads that are put in and held with wedges. No twist or warp. Poplar risers, Oak treads. Beautiful stairs when there finished.


yup, but you are talking about a real stair man...

disappearing breed like roof stackers and high end trim guys..


----------



## Leo G

Not exactly rocket science. It's the jig if you can find one.


----------



## griz

Leo G said:


> Not exactly rocket science. It's the jig if you can find one.


well if that is your train of thought neither is cabinet making...


----------



## asevereid

My to do list includes a fully housed set of stairs, a set of spiral stairs, and at least one fully hand cut roof.
I didn't go through the trouble of learning the methods of doing it just to never do it.

Doesn't mean I'm any good at it 
I just want to do it to see that I can. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

griz said:


> well if that is your train of thought neither is cabinet making...


Exactly. Easy Peasy.

The tough stuff isn't the treads (straight, no curves). The tough stuff is the hand rail. That can get really complicated if you are doing curves.


----------



## Texas Wax

griz said:


> mis cuts, twisted/warped stringers, chitty tread materials...
> 
> in my experience way cheaper & better to cut on site...
> 
> assuming you have someone that can cut stairs...


If you 'REALLY' know how to cut and install-Build stairs .... it doesn't matter where you build them. Building a housed set of stairs off site ain't much different than pre-cutting a whole roof on the ground.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Robie

Very cool.

Leave it to Leo.


----------



## Leo G

All I did was install it. Retail price is 5-$600 on this thing. Certainly not what I paid for it.


----------



## Robie

I installed one of these 6-7 years ago on a kitchen I built.
Around the same price if I remember.


----------



## Leo G

Big and clunky. But it holds a lot. This thing is pretty small AFAIK. They have 4 versions and it's dictated by the door opening. I had to use the smallest one which is a #40. I seem to have more room than I expected around the door opening. I wonder if I could have gotten away with the #45. But I really don't know how much bigger it is. They don't have a diagram layout of the shelf itself so you can compare sizes which would have been nice. I might have sacrificed a little in the drawer cabinet to get another inch in door width.

The person who did the blueprints didn't take into account the depth of the stove including the handle.


----------



## Robie

> Big and clunky. *But it holds a lot*.


She picked it out for that very reason. More kitchen gadgets and pans than I've ever seen.


----------



## tjbnwi

We use the Rev-A-Shelf version of the pullout shelf. They have 2 sizes, 15 or 18" door.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Robie said:


> I installed one of these 6-7 years ago on a kitchen I built.
> Around the same price if I remember.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pjOXDz9Xc8w


That's our go-to! Put one in my own kitchen. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Texas Wax said:


> If you 'REALLY' know how to cut and install-Build stairs .... it doesn't matter where you build them. Building a housed set of stairs off site ain't much different than pre-cutting a whole roof on the ground.


Except you don't have the time and labor and truck to move them when you build them on site. How many guys does it take to load a set of stairs on to a truck??
I'll put my neck out there and say to best and fastest way is to site build any common stairs.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Except you don't have the time and labor and truck to move them when you build them on site. How many guys does it take to load a set of stairs on to a truck??
> I'll put my neck out there and say to best and fastest way is to site build any common stairs.



We always where a two man crew and never had any problems installing shop built stairs. They certainly aren’t light but neither are lvl beams.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> We always where a two man crew and never had any problems installing shop built stairs. They certainly aren’t light but neither are lvl beams.


Most every job I've done or been on the lumber is delivered to the site. 
Lugging all that lumber off site just to bring it back must really suck. Why not just build them on site?? Oh yea,, I remember no real carpenters there. I can cut a roof on a set of sawhorses and also so cut the stairs on the same horses. Gawd that must really suck lifting those heavy stairs up to the top landing.. :blink: I guess there's all different way of doing the same thing.


----------



## Calidecks

We had a company when I worked in the tracts, that was all they did was build stairs. They would drop off a stair package at every house. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yup we have a stair guy that builds a lot of stairs. He does other stuff too but with 2 single family homes a week a one 6 plex a month he's building a lot of stairs. As soon as the joisters have a hole for them he cuts and installs them.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Most every job I've done or been on the lumber is delivered to the site.
> Lugging all that lumber off site just to bring it back must really suck. Why not just build them on site?? Oh yea,, I remember no real carpenters there. I can cut a roof on a set of sawhorses and also so cut the stairs on the same horses. Gawd that must really suck lifting those heavy stairs up to the top landing.. :blink: I guess there's all different way of doing the same thing.



I think you misinterpreted that. Stairs come from a stair shop and get dropped of on site to be installed. 

I’m not saying it better or worse just how it’s done here. I don’t frame anymore. 

I still site cut and install all the stairs for my decks. Hand cut a few roofs every year too.


----------



## Tom M

Our area here is all off site built housed stringers and they are nice. Long term meaning 50 plus year's the stairs spread the glue wedges fall out. Very freaky.
Once in a while I get the task of trying to salvage them. The treads only sit about a 1/2 in the dados of a 5/4 stock skirt stringer so when they start spreading it's scary.


----------



## Big Johnson

2x4’s, OSB and metal pieces.


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> 2x4’s, OSB and metal pieces.


So, we'll be implementing the practice of gluing the stud to stringer union as well on these manufactured stairs. As it is they call for GRKs for fasteners in order to reduce squeaks. 

We've even installed vertical 2x4 kickers/supports directly under the stringers, and to Superior Walls when installing stairs on exterior Superior Wall foundations. 

Needless to say, I don't care for them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well there are a few of these single familys that will soon turn over,,, the siding looks sharp IMHO...


----------



## asevereid

Easy day yesterday.
Slab placement at the boss's house, then a little more framing on the duplex in the afternoon.














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

We've had some high winds this past week. 
Helped a friend yesterday with one that needed to come down.
Of course, while you've got the lift, one turns into 6 that needed some trimming.
Long day and still a few more hours left today.

I'm ground operations and the rope man. Basically, the guy that dials 911 should anything go wrong.:thumbsup:

I'll end up with almost another cord of maple firewood.


----------



## Leo G

3HP is not a big shaper. It's the smallest size I would buy. I have 3 of them and wish I had 5

It's a pretty small cut. The thumbnail is 5/16" tall and 3/8" wide and the slot is 1/4" tall and 3/8" deep.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

rblakes1 said:


> Got a little beam put in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


I love doing that for some reason.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Indeed... they are very long.
> 
> Wish he told us what he did. Decks, roof, build the whole thing, paint it... wut?


We have an explanation.

https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/how-eliminate-loud-vibration-noise-steel-beam-428653/#post7774973

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Trying to get my part done on this shop. Then going to help my gutter friend gutter it. 120 ft front and back , going to be interesting. Being pushed on the job too.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Moving on with the doors. Working on the glass area today. It's always a pain to convert profiles from panel to glass. The rails are easy because it's a saw cut. The stiles are stopped saw cuts that have to be carved out in the corners. Got 'R' Done and now I get to work on the panels.

Haven't cut the stop profile out of the stiles yet. Getting 
the measurements for where the cuts will go.









Testing that the mullions are straight across the horizontal. When I 
glue the door up it will all be top referenced because of the mullions.









Joint came out nice. All referenced with dowels.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not sure if I ever posted pics of the house in my neighborhood with the tarp on the roof for a decade. They finally replaced the roof last year. 

Today I had the pleasure of removing the soffits, installing new soffit, fascia and a 6” gutter. What a chit box.









Have never seen rafters this rotten in places. The amount of chit(literally ) in the soffit was unreal. Played carpenter, banged it out and got paid 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Wow


----------



## Leo G

Got the doors glued up.










1st one out of clamps.










BIG doors.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

NYgutterguy said:


> Not sure if I ever posted pics of the house in my neighborhood with the tarp on the roof for a decade. They finally replaced the roof last year.
> 
> Today I had the pleasure of removing the soffits, installing new soffit, fascia and a 6” gutter. What a chit box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have never seen rafters this rotten in places. The amount of chit(literally ) in the soffit was unreal. Played carpenter, banged it out and got paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did the roofers replace the decking and leave rotted rafters?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Did the roofers replace the decking and leave rotted rafters?



Every sheet was replaced I believe lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> Got the doors glued up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st one out of clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG doors.


Beautiful work as always

I have to install 4 leafs exactly like those. The owner had them made in Amish country. Each leaf is 2.25" thick, 47.75" x 96.75" Heavy.

I had to straighten out the framing and re set the openings. Its on going since January. He wanted to prime them before installing and sent word it would be ready today.

I put a bevel on all the doors and eased the edges. My legs were sore the next day after man handling them.

Not sure of the weight but all doug fir


----------



## Leo G

Well you got an extra 1/2" of thickness and another foot of height. My doors are heavy, but not overly so. One man handling them would be hard, 2 men is pretty easy. If you were doing that by yourself I'm too old to even think about you doing that :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

Put down 14 of the ~30 sheets of 1/2" ply to stiffen the floor up (1984 5/8 t&g)

Made myself a square that would space my screw rows for me. Glad I have the quick drive for this









-Rich


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

One of the teachers my wife works with just has her first kid and they wanted to get get a group gift. 

After seeing the garbage they they where going to order off Etsy I offer to build it for material cost. Also upgraded the design a bit and added a tuck away step 

















Might be upgrading the one I built for my kids a few years back. This is a vast improvement


----------



## Leo G

Uhmmm..... A vanity?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Uhmmm..... A vanity?



It’s a helper bench for little kids to stand at the kitchen counter


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

NYgutterguy said:


> Not sure if I ever posted pics of the house in my neighborhood with the tarp on the roof for a decade. They finally replaced the roof last year.
> 
> Today I had the pleasure of removing the soffits, installing new soffit, fascia and a 6” gutter. What a chit box.


Unvented soffit is probably a major part of the problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Do they stand inside the rectangle? The rectangle is like a guard for them?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

No offense, but you probably should go apprentice with Leo for a while. 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Do they stand inside the rectangle? The rectangle is like a guard for them?



Correct


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> No offense, but you probably should go apprentice with Leo for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



I never said that is was finished. The glue on the half laps was only set long enough to take the clamps off not to tune up the ends or sand anything.


----------



## Leo G

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Correct


OK, cool.

Does the front part of the rectangle disengage so the child can step up to get inside, or do they have to bend under it to get inside?


----------



## Leo G

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I never said that is was finished. The glue on the half laps was only set long enough to take the clamps off not to tune up the ends or sand anything.


Well that likely answers my question ^^^


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> OK, cool.
> 
> Does the front part of the rectangle disengage so the child can step up to get inside, or do they have to bend under it to get inside?



We have another freind that purchased one with a opening front but I talked to them about it and they never use it. 

The one I built for my kids doesn’t open either and has never been a problem.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Correct



Kind of like a Learning Tower, then?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ya same idea. Never heard it called that before though.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Pro status shrub protection


----------



## Morning Wood

Back on the clock finally. Old windows were rotten. New windows and trim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Flattening the curve!


... in the floor lol









-Rich


----------



## Tom M

rblakes1 said:


> Flattening the curve!
> 
> 
> ... in the floor lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


What going down?


----------



## Tom M

A&E Exteriors said:


> Pro status shrub protection


A roofing contractor I worked for out of high school is still in operation. He used wood ladders for the purpose of nailing plywood to bridge landscaping. Our debris field was directed and set up sold work.
White guys knocking out a house a day in the mid eighties was unusual lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> A roofing contractor I worked for out of high school is still in operation. He used wood ladders for the purpose of nailing plywood to bridge landscaping. Our debris field was directed and set up sold work.
> White guys knocking out a house a day in the mid eighties was unusual lol


A guy I used to pretty much sub for strictly had pictures hanging in the office of some of my wood and tarp work. 

I used my cold weather warm room for this  (gotta keep the the flat roof stuff warm to work with)


----------



## TheConstruct

I've been watching urban mountain bike videos on YouTube. It looks ready for someone to ride over the house!


----------



## rblakes1

Tom M said:


> What going down?


Coretec vinyl plank

The only thing the original sub floor was good for was carpet. The master is out almost 2" from over corner to the opposite one

-Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rblakes1 said:


> Coretec vinyl plank
> 
> The only thing the original sub floor was good for was carpet. The master is out almost 2" from over corner to the opposite one
> 
> -Rich


Wow that's bad!! 
That vinyl plank does need a very flat surface.
Nice job.


----------



## asevereid

Nothing really off note this week. I was working for another contractor last week and half of this week in a modular park building entry decks and skirting.
Then went back to the company I work for to start doing the bulkheads in the duplex we finished framing.








Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

One of our current builds


----------



## tgeb

I installed a trench drain across a driveway last week. 

The driveway sheetflows to the decorative stone area. I knew it would be an issue when I saw the landscape plan. I told everyone it was a problem at the time. 

Install went well, owners like the look. 










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Back doing my thing. 

I gotta wrap this thing up by this weekend. Then it's up to Traverse for the next chapter.


----------



## Jaws

Our office. Getting closer, been a night and weekends deal primarily 

Still have to move well, tear down sheds, remodel the outside of the shop with board and batten and rock wainscott. Still have the parking lot

But we should move in within 4 weeks 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Tom M said:


> The floor looks good, the leveling had to make a bigger difference than the owner will ever know.


These clients have been awesome. I explained the situation, said if they wanted to use the flooring they selected and had already been delivered, we have to do this. Or they could just cover it back up with carpet

They noticed a difference after we used the quick drive to secure the original subfloor, and were amazed at the difference the extra layer of 1/2" made

About 500 sf of floor down, another 1600 to go (in stages) 

-Rich


----------



## asevereid

Finally, something I'm excited about.
Starting this one on Monday. The job is three hours away and the expected timeline for our scope of work is three months.
Scope includes footing, foundation, framing to lock up, and then siding and exterior finishes.
More might be added as we go along, and it'll be dependant on whether subs will be available for the interior finishing.




















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Here's the kitchen I was working on installed. The appliances need to be put into place, the DW needs to be installed so I can put the panel on it. The studded area is where a wrap around bench is going that I'll be building eventually. All Euro styling, push to open doors and drawers so no handles.
> 
> Floor to ceiling pantry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big drawer for bags of dog food


How did you stand that pantry box up in that room?:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> Finally, something I'm excited about.
> Starting this one on Monday. The job is three hours away


You gonna sleep in your van???


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How did you stand that pantry box up in that room?:blink:


Magic.

The left panel is full length. The right panel only goes down to the deck. We lifted the cabinet up and then put an "L" toekick underneath it.


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You gonna sleep in your van???


I would, but that won't be necessary.... The boss rented a house for a three month period with the option to extend if necessary 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft

asevereid said:


> Finally, something I'm excited about.
> Starting this one on Monday. The job is three hours away and the expected timeline for our scope of work is three months.
> Scope includes footing, foundation, framing to lock up, and then siding and exterior finishes.
> More might be added as we go along, and it'll be dependant on whether subs will be available for the interior finishing.
> View attachment 485953
> View attachment 485955
> View attachment 485957
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Any more elevation pics? Would be nice to see some of the exterior finishes you will be doing :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

rescraft said:


> Any more elevation pics? Would be nice to see some of the exterior finishes you will be doing


Yes, but the plans have changed.... Siding is going to be horizontal and the stone work has been reduced. There will also be additional woodwork (guardrails) added at the patio areas.














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie




----------



## Leo G

Got those doors installed. Not sure if they'll ever be used to let a car into the space. More for large access, but you never know.



















Installed a bunch of hardware. Hold open bars, Slide lock for the top and bottom of the stationary door, rings for a padlock that got mortised into the meeting edges of the door and a thumb latch to open the normally moving door.










From inside


----------



## Diamond D.

Why the thumb latch on the inside?

Wondering minds.

D.

Beautiful. BTW.


----------



## Leo G

That's what was on the original doors and the Father wanted everything to be the same. Plus it wasn't my job, I provided the doors and some labor to put them up. I was told this is the hardware, where it went according to the original doors and I installed it, case closed.

It has a ring on both doors for a padlock. The right door (from the outside) has locking slides into the upper jamb and concrete floor so that door is pretty secure. The other one is held closed by the old fashion door latch and the padlock rings. Not a lot of crime in that area and everyone knows everyone. It's a gated area to get in.

Plus I think because the astragal for the doors being on the inside prevented the thumb latch from being on the outside. Just following orders.


----------



## Diamond D.

Leo G said:


> That's what was on the original doors and the Father wanted everything to be the same. Plus it wasn't my job, I provided the doors and some labor to put them up. I was told this is the hardware, where it went according to the original doors and I installed it, case closed.
> 
> It has a ring on both doors for a padlock. The right door (from the outside) has locking slides into the upper jamb and concrete floor so that door is pretty secure. The other one is held closed by the old fashion door latch and the padlock rings. Not a lot of crime in that area and everyone knows everyone. It's a gated area to get in.
> 
> Plus I think because the astragal for the doors being on the inside prevented the thumb latch from being on the outside. Just following orders.



I thought it was something like that. 

Ah, I didn't see the astragal in the pic at first, this leads me to believe someone previously hung the doors backwards and thus the need for the padlock and rings.

D.


----------



## Tom M

Those lashes do a nice job at holding the stationary door in place


----------



## Leo G

Those were great. And the pull chain to release them works very easily and every time.


----------



## rblakes1

Excessive setup to cut kerdi board? Maybe, but it worked really well and almost 0 dust 

I'll get the front of the deck in tomorrow after we get the tub faucet valves mounted









-Rich


----------



## overanalyze

Some of me doing this job was because it was for my sister and brother-in-law, some was because I just wanted to know if I and my machine could handle it...yep it/I can! Borrowed some 13' tube "fork extensions" from a sub. I was able to pick this 8x12 shed up and move it on my sister's property so my brother-in-law could finish his fence project. Kinda fun.


----------



## Leo G

All you needed was 100 Amish people.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tore down some crappy 5” gutters and we put up 6” copper. Was 88 degrees and I’m beat. Going back next week to install some gutter guards.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterfarm

Leo G said:


> Here's the kitchen I was working on installed. The appliances need to be put into place, the DW needs to be installed so I can put the panel on it. The studded area is where a wrap around bench is going that I'll be building eventually. All Euro styling, push to open doors and drawers so no handles.
> 
> 
> Floor to ceiling pantry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stove and Refer wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refer pantry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hafele LeMans Blind corner pull out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big drawer for bags of dog food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trash and Recycle pull out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelf and half shelf above Refer


That's really nice Leo.

Impressive work


----------



## Randy Bush

Current job . New windows, soffit ,fascia, and steel siding. Nice job step ladder height.










Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

B crew on a nasty location. Floor trusses with upper full loft. Overhead power line, steep back to right, sloped up to left, and hard slop up with trees behind.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd

The permitting process was a nightmare the town wanted 16 inch piers, We had to hire a soil engineer to give us a compression ratio of 3000 pounds per square foot I only had to change one out to a 14. In the center.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Current job . New windows, soffit ,fascia, and steel siding. Nice job step ladder height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk



Wtf. No lift ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Ah, rats.

Nine to be exact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Randy Bush said:


> Current job . New windows, soffit ,fascia, and steel siding. Nice job step ladder height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


Nice project. We are ising that green span product out here, it's nice. Better than tyvec because can use wackertacker and don't need cap nail.


----------



## Big Johnson

Isn’t that just the cheap plastic woven house wrap?


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Isn’t that just the cheap plastic woven house wrap?


Nope :no: 1/4" fanfold siding underlayment.


----------



## Randy Bush

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice project. We are ising that green span product out here, it's nice. Better than tyvec because can use wackertacker and don't need cap nail.


Thanks Because of the wind we have at time I use the cap nails so it does not get sucked off the wall. Use to use roofing nails , but had to much trouble with the wind.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> Isn’t that just the cheap plastic woven house wrap?


It's a good product and GreenSpan has all the goodies that go with it. The sill flashing, window tape and a very thick and wide tape.:thumbsup:


----------



## META

We made up some extension forks a few months ago. Did a muriatic acid bath wathed it down with strong vinegar, then rubbed it over with steel wool. 

Painting them with industrial grade acrylic.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Redoing this trailer with my FIL. Be a good equipment hauler. R hiking about buying a backhoe with the stuff we have on the books, be good for the mini ex, skid steer and tractors too

Cut the deck out, oak believe it or not. 

Striped wire. Straightening body, adding some steel. Brush wheel on a grinder. Brush ospho on the whole thing. Tomorrow another coat of ospho. Wednesday or Thursday prine heavy with Kem Kromic. Then two coats of DTM alkyd. New wire and breakaway, New lights. New tires, and GCPT 2x12 deck









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Fine, you win.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Had some hold ups but we polished this beast off yesterday. 

Hands down crowning achievement of my residential career.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My Malarkey shingle rep wants that roof on their website and next Windsor brochure.


----------



## Tom M

Snobnd said:


> The permitting process was a nightmare the town wanted 16 inch piers, We had to hire a soil engineer to give us a compression ratio of 3000 pounds per square foot I only had to change one out to a 14. In the center.


So the latest code made 14" footings the standard. It mathematically works better with pounds per square foot as formulated since it's round.

Not always a big deal on the ends but the center of any structure carries the greatest tributary load and should always be bigger. People just make them all the same out of convenience.


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> My Malarkey shingle rep wants that roof on their website and next Windsor brochure.


Nice Andy! Glad you finally got that one wrapped up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Nice Andy! Glad you finally got that one wrapped up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Me too, I REALLY hope it makes the website


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> My Malarkey shingle rep wants that roof on their website and next Windsor brochure.


That one came out looking very nice:thumbsup: I like the color.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Thank you sir. Pretty pleased with it myself.


----------



## Jaws

Amazing how much that ospho worked. Brushed first coat on the whole frame Saturday after a brush wheel and scraper. Killed the chit out of the rust. Brush wheel again yesterday, then brushed another gallon of ospho on. Letting it set until Wednesday. Then clean with brush wheel and a heavy Kem Kromic primer coat on the whole frame 

My FIL sanded the wheel shafts with Emory paper and pulled all the bearings. Replacing bearings. Brakes still had plenty of life left.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Pull the shoes, lube all the contact points, make sure the adjusters are free to turn, check the magnets, clean the inside of the drums where the magnets and shoes contact.

Tom


----------



## Jaws

tjbnwi said:


> Pull the shoes, lube all the contact points, make sure the adjusters are free to turn, check the magnets, clean the inside of the drums where the magnets and shoes contact.
> 
> Tom


Alright you convinced me lol

Started pulling the leaf springs apart because they seemed loose and noisy. Bushings were gone and bolts were worn. 

Like a f'ing remodel, just plan to gut 100$ from the beginning lol


----------



## Jaws

...









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Jaws said:


> Alright you convinced me lol
> 
> Started pulling the leaf springs apart because they seemed loose and noisy. Bushings were gone and bolts were worn.
> 
> Like a f'ing remodel, just plan to gut 100$ from the beginning lol


Pull the spring balancer also, that sleeve is probably worn out.

I love spending other people’s money.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



Those garage floors 1 foot thick?


----------



## Leo G

Working on a built in bench. Fitting the parts today and will finish up tomorrow. I fit the bench cap which isn't in the picture. Tomorrow I have to fit the sills which will interface with a rabbet in the back of the bench cap. 

I would have had it all done today if the countertop guys had finished up on Friday like they were suppose to. And then needed until 12:30 today to finish up. I actually got up early to get there early only to find out I could have slept until 10am if I wanted to.

And no.... I'm not bitter.


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



Pretty badass brother!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Blank slate....
We'll begin excavating to our footing depth tomorrow on this sub 4k sq ft 5 bedroom rancher.
Time to get after it 














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

A little staff deck at a Dr office last week. Been a while since I did one of these treated decks


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Working on a built in bench. Fitting the parts today and will finish up tomorrow. I fit the bench cap which isn't in the picture. Tomorrow I have to fit the sills which will interface with a rabbet in the back of the bench cap.
> 
> I would have had it all done today if the countertop guys had finished up on Friday like they were suppose to. And then needed until 12:30 today to finish up. I actually got up early to get there early only to find out I could have slept until 10am if I wanted to.
> 
> And no.... I'm not bitter.



Floating?


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Those garage floors 1 foot thick?


No. 4" cap


----------



## Jaws

New project. 3000 sq ft addition. 

Pulled the father in law out of retirement for full time supervision. 

Off to a good start. TxElectricians crew showed up this am and deleted existing f electrical. All new power, plumbing and hvac are standalone for the addition.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

asevereid said:


> Blank slate....
> We'll begin excavating to our footing depth tomorrow on this sub 4k sq ft 5 bedroom rancher.
> Time to get after it
> View attachment 486155
> View attachment 486157
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing this one

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> A little staff deck at a Dr office last week. Been a while since I did one of these treated decks


Much nicer layout and rail.

Any reason for the larger off set to post rail on left?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I could have added a post to make it look more uniform but......


----------



## Jaws

Thought I had posted this but I dont guess I had. 

1890s house in Lampassas. 4300 sq ft. Chem stripped paint off brick to expose brick. Kitchen remodel, repaint, refinish floors. 

For one of our architects personal homes. 

I know yall get older houses more but r his is cool for us. 

I dig that mail and milk depository box lol. Had a trash can depository too










Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Outside of depository box









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Little guest house on Lake Marble Falls. Super simple, just needed more beds at the lake house. Will get finished pics in 2 weeks









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

The one that makes me shudder. Investor remodel, lake cabin. Straight level 1 finishes... yes.... that red...color... it was a selection lol

Didn't even change windows lol. First time ever for that - full gut remodel, new wire, plumbing, hvax, spray foam, new doors. No windows. Lol

Pays some overhead









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Jaws said:


> Thought I had posted this but I dont guess I had.
> 
> 1890s house in Lampassas. 4300 sq ft. Chem stripped paint off brick to expose brick. Kitchen remodel, repaint, refinish floors.
> 
> For one of our architects personal homes.
> 
> I know yall get older houses more but r his is cool for us.
> 
> I dig that mail and milk depository box lol. Had a trash can depository too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I'll trade you 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Jaws said:


> Outside of depository box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Did you notice if there was a whiff of gas when electrical devices were removed? I’ve worked on many older homes where the wires were run through the gas lines for the original gas lights.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Floating?


Yes, floating. Used free hanging shelf brackets by The Original Granite Bracket.

Installed 11 of them. This was taken before I completed all of them


----------



## Leo G

Packed up all the parts and brought them back to the shop. Glued up the seat part of the bench and the front rail.


----------



## Leo G

Here's the bench mostly complete. I have a little end cap that got glued on after this pic was taken. It'll be a pain in the butt because it's going to be the fragile area of the bench. And until it's put into it's new home it'll have the chance of getting snapped off.


The top caps are just floating there held on by biscuits. They are going to be left loose for the life of the bench since it has electrical and code says they need access to the boxes. Hey, I just do as I'm told. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

Here's the bench mostly complete. I have a little end cap that got glued on after this pic was taken. It'll be a pain in the butt because it's going to be the fragile area of the bench. And until it's put into it's new home it'll have the chance of getting snapped off.


The top caps are just floating there held on by biscuits. They are going to be left loose for the life of the bench since it has electrical and code says they need access to the boxes. Hey, I just do as I'm told. :whistling


















There's a lot of hope in this bench :laughing:

I hope I can get it there in one piece in my truck.

I hope I can get it through the doors in the place.

I hope I can slip it down into place without removing any cabinets.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

water proofing level expert


----------



## Jaws

When I did an exploration before bidding I determined the foundation was 8" thick. When trenching the narrowest spot was 5.75' lol

The piers for supports are 8' deep, and if your from Texas you know we are going to have fun with that. Fhere is a reason we don't do basements lol









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

tjbnwi said:


> Did you notice if there was a whiff of gas when electrical devices were removed? I’ve worked on many older homes where the wires were run through the gas lines for the original gas lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Nose has been busted 2 times - cant smell lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Very cool little house starting very soon. 2755 living, 4200 under roof. Car lift in the garage, the "observation" deck is actually a shooting deck for large bore riffles. My kinda people.Lol.

Pretty cool house for a 1 bedroom. The island is one of those work station/seating area deals. Lots of beam work. Was a cool project to coordinate design for 

My 4th project for them. Did a pool, AustinDB built a deck and outdoor kitchen for me, full remodel and that gate entrance 

Its a CT affair - TxElectrician is doing electrical - Paul (AustinDB) the trim and shower/backsplash, and old member Nightscenes is doing the outdoor lighting 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

nice project.

that the clerestory house?


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Very cool little house starting very soon. 2755 living, 4200 under roof. Car lift in the garage, the "observation" deck is actually a shooting deck for large bore riffles. My kinda people.Lol.
> 
> Pretty cool house for a 1 bedroom. The island is one of those work station/seating area deals. Lots of beam work. Was a cool project to coordinate design for
> 
> My 4th project for them. Did a pool, AustinDB built a deck and outdoor kitchen for me, full remodel and that gate entrance
> 
> Its a CT affair - TxElectrician is doing electrical - Paul (AustinDB) the trim and shower/backsplash, and old member Nightscenes is doing the outdoor lighting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



You do realize that Ole Glory needs to be higher than that Lone Star, don't you?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> nice project.
> 
> 
> 
> that the clerestory house?


Yes 

Got a really cool house i got a design contract on that I have a feeling will be a show stopper. 3 story lake house, nice budget. Its got a widows walk/crows nest, elevator, commercial kitchen and a bad ass wood shop. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> You do realize that Ole Glory needs to be higher than that Lone Star, don't you?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


He probably did that on purpose lol

He put those up after I finished 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> He probably did that on purpose lol
> 
> He put those up after I finished
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk



Damn Texans think they are sovereign. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Damn Texans think they are sovereign. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Just a guess. His family has owned that ranch since before the Civil War and he is an Aggie. I can see him with a Secede sticker on his truck lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Office floors are in. Getting close 

Saw the recipt for the furniture and a 500.00 mirror. My SIL must think we she maried one of our clients lol









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Calidecks said:


> You do realize that Ole Glory needs to be higher than that Lone Star, don't you?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Just to clarify...



> Displaying the U.S. Flag and Other Flags on Separate Flagpoles of the Same Height
> 
> When the U.S. flag is flown with other flags on separate flagpoles that are all the same height, the flag code states that all other flags flown with the U.S flag should be flown to the flag’s own right, which is the position of honor. That simply means that the U.S. flag should always be placed on the left as it is most commonly observed (such as from the street or when facing a podium). The U.S. flag should be raised first and lowered last.
> 
> image-3-separate-poles.png
> 
> *Other flags being displayed may be the same size and flown at the same height, but never higher nor larger than the American flag*. To the right of the U.S. flag is the next position of honor and would be any state flag(s) in alphabetical order, then corporate or organization flags.


D.


----------



## tgeb

My first thought was they could be equal height. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

tgeb said:


> My first thought was they could be equal height.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


They are, optical illusion. My superintendent was still there and I asked him

Hes got them lit at night too, and when he hangs an A&M flag its under the Texas flag

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Not worried at all about rigidity. I could screw into the ends of the plywood with a diagonal if I wanted to. Both ends are butted against a cabinet minus about 2" on the top of the left side.


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Option A gets my vote. We are voting right? Option A keeps the two sides from wedging apart like option B does.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Think 65 miles per hour for 45 minutes with 3.75 feet exposed as a sail. Going to be a lot of stresses there too. The other is much more aerodynamic and I can put a diagonal along the seat to keep them from trying to spread.


----------



## Calidecks

I think you need to check it in a wind tunnel first.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

That flat bed truck would do it, but 2 trips if need tools.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Think 65 miles per hour for 45 minutes with 3.75 feet exposed as a sail. Going to be a lot of stresses there too. The other is much more aerodynamic and I can put a diagonal along the seat to keep them from trying to spread.



I once tied 2 sheets of 3/8" osb on my racks. Both sheets broke at the strap and the pieces flew behind me. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## JFM constr

Calidecks said:


> I once tied 2 sheets of 3/8" osb on my racks. Both sheets broke at the strap and the pieces flew behind me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


oops ,that happens .funny though .


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> I once tied 2 sheets of 3/8" osb on my racks. Both sheets broke at the strap and the pieces flew behind me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


If I put it upright there would be wood tie offs screwed into the back of the bench and the wood rack on the box. I've carried bigger things.


----------



## tjbnwi

A

Create a “V" over the area that sticks up. This will help with the wind load.

Tom


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Delivered this helper bench today. 












Nicest thing that I have ever built and given away for free.


----------



## TheConstruct

rescraft said:


> What's with the soldiers on top of the header? Seems like it takes away from the field on both sides of the wall. IMHO


Totally agree, I didn't want the soldier course but in our meeting when the masons brought it up, the clients liked it... I think it would have made sense in place of the faux beam, but not above it. Oh well, happy clients. :whistling


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Delivered this helper bench today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicest thing that I have ever built and given away for free.


That looks really nice, am sure it will be enjoyed.


----------



## Mordekyle

asevereid said:


> See, now I like flashing that works, and that looks like it works.
> Around here if it looks "out of place" to the builder it's omitted or scaled back.
> I was working for someone a little over a year ago and installed a proper kick out flashing at an intersecting roofline to wall transition.
> Because it went from the wall sheathing and had to protrude past the 3/4" rainscreen plus the thickness of the Hardie siding it was fairly sizable.
> After the siding was complete I was back on site and had a look at how they'd handled the cut around the kick out.... Turns out they had cut out nearly flush with the siding afterwards because it "didn't look right" to them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




I get a lot of jobs due to no kickout flashing, chronically full gutters, and homeowners who don’t paint their houses often enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> I once tied 2 sheets of 3/8" osb on my racks. Both sheets broke at the strap and the pieces flew behind me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Ditto with two pieces of drywall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Or a skid of 2" foam board

Or a piece of corrugated roof metal on the ladder rack on a windy day. 
The guy at the roofing place saw it happen right after I pulled out, and was trying to control his laughter without too much success when I came back in and sheepishly asked for another 25' piece.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Option A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option A is the one that's easiest to do and the least to produce damage to the finish. But it has a very high drag factor because it sticks up so far. It's a 40 minute drive.
> 
> Option B keeps a low profile and I'll have to put a pc of plywood in the truck to extend the reach a bit beyond the 10' with the gate down. But it rests on the corners so there is a higher chance of damage. Lots of blankets and padding.
> 
> Option B is what I'd prefer to do.


I'd be inclined to rent an enclosed trailer. Easier to load/ unload, not exposed to anything on that drive

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

26 bags poured this morning









-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks good Rich.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The deed is done. Delivered and installed. I had my son help me with the job this time around.

You can see the supports on the end holding it still. There is one in the rear 
similar to the one of the left side (seat) of the bench.









Board on the right kept the front hang down of the seat off the rack to 
protect the paint. The one on the left was used as a stabilizer to make 
sure it didn't twist back and forth in the wind on the highway.









I did 55mph up and it didn't seem to move at all. "A" worked out well.


----------



## tgeb

Looks great Leo!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So glad I didn't build and then try to fit. Worked out so nice to build and fit it with raw lumber and then bring it back to the shop to assemble and paint. Was able to get great tolerances and seams that were nice because I was able to put a bit of caulk in them and paint over it. 

It's something I don't do very often, but I really don't think it would have come out as nice without doing it that way.

HO and GC were impressed with how things went and fit. Took about 10 minutes to unbolt the seat from the truck and carry it in and place it. We had already drilled the holes in the brackets so the bench could be screwed to them.

The one thing I don't like is the cap on the bench is not permanently attached. It's just laid there with the biscuits holding it. Had to do that because the outlets have cords on them and there will be an electrical box back there that will always need access according to electrical code. So at some point I might have to go up there and put magnets on it to hold it down if the wood ever bows or lifts.


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> Why not just cut the riser back 1 1/2 rather than put all the blocking in?



Blocks hold the stringers straighter better than just 2 16's per stringer. 

Depending on the material and how wet it is. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Warren

Calidecks said:


> Blocks hold the stringers straighter better than just 2 16's per stringer.
> 
> Depending on the material and how wet it is.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Seems like the ends would be vulnerable to outward movement though.


----------



## META

Those are some solid stairs, I like it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Warren said:


> Why not just cut the riser back 1 1/2 rather than put all the blocking in?


I usually do that,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Blocks hold the stringers straighter better than just 2 16's per stringer.
> 
> Depending on the material and how wet it is.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Block also leave more wood on the stringer for stronger stringer.


----------



## Tom M

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Block also leave more wood on the stringer for stronger stringer.


Your still left with about 5" on a 2x12 if you use the 2x riser. I would never use a 2x10 like we're on this week's rehab before I redid them


----------



## VinylHanger

2x10. No way. Sometimes even a 2x12 feels a bit sketchy. Especially if you are running right to the edge of code rise and run.

We have some really nice doug fir pt locally. Used to be hem-fir but we didn't know. Those always twisted and were full of knots and wane.

Entire fence lines would twist apart.

This new stuff is so nice I sometimes hate to cover it up. No twists, no wane and very few deal killing knots.

On the other hand though, unless we replace all the old stringers on a reskin, it makes the old ones look way worse than they are while doing repairs.+

So now I am starting to just figure replacement unless the deck is relatively new or under cover.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

That's my position, just replacement than just a stringer in those situations. There's shrinkage that's going screw with mixing new and old.

I see lots of 2x10 stairs. Loads of hack jobs and precut stringers from the store


----------



## Jaws

..









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Pretty simple job. Cut a hole in my back door for a cat flap. Then of course I had to make a shim for the part that the panel was sunk in. Also found out that this is an interior door because it's only 1 3/8" thick. I knew it was thinner, thought I measured it at 1 5/8"... guess not.

It's an RFID activated flap. So it's locked at all times. If the cat wants in or out it has to trigger the lock open with an RFID tag that I'll put in his collar. It has a 4 way lock. in/out, out only, in only, locked.

We are in training. So far she's gone out twice, but hasn't come in through the flap. I also have the RFID lock off so the flap is free swinging until she gets use to it.



















Might need a coat of paint.... or a new door. I'll be trimming the shim so that it's flush with the unit.


----------



## bwiab

Passed my first blower door test at 1.6 ACH... :thumbsup: was patting myself on the back when I looked up passive house. Minimum requirement is 1.5 ACH. Holy crap... how do I make this thing tighter than it is... maybe spray foam the entire thing... now that's environmentally friendly...


----------



## Leo G

They have an aerosol product that you pressurize the house while this stuff is spraying in the air. It finds all the leaks by venting through them. As it does this it builds on the sides of the hole until it seals it.


----------



## Leo G

Here it is. Aeroseal is what it's called.


----------



## META

It looks great on leaking vinyl windows too!. Joking, but a neat way to add that extra seal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Back at this property for some small b******* but I thought I would show what a $14,000 light fixture looks like.


----------



## Kscarpentry

These are awhile back. New roof top units for a 100 year old hotel we are remodeling into air bnb rentals.  5 nice rentals in the upstairs, new martini lounge downstairs. I'll get more pictures soon, drywall going up now.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

A little framing.


Good to be off drywall for a minute. :blink:


----------



## griz

outdoor gathering place?

at your ranch?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Yup, at the ranch.

It's actually a fuel station. :blink:

Tanks go on the right side, over the containment. 

I decided to build block walls for tank stands. Way cheaper than custom fab metal, and I didn't want build PT frames.

So block it was.

Containment will hold 125% of total tank volume. 

Covered drive-in area. :thumbsup:

Old logger buddy of mine sold me a few tanks for little more than a song. 

We'll have Super and Red Diesel in there for starters. :thumbsup:


Still gotta build one for the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## VinylHanger

Tom M said:


> Back at this property for some small b******* but I thought I would show what a $14,000 light fixture looks like.


Thats nuts. Most lighting fixtures are made with off the shelf parts that haven't changed in a hundred years.

Could probably make that for 300 bucks in parts.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> Going to guess he is the project manager or a builder on fee
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Yeah but...


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yeah but...


What a man makes for his risk is not relevant to fees to build a structure (awesome structure)) with relatively low risk aremt related 

For all we know OP made a great deal off of it


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> What a man makes for his risk is not relevant to fees to build a structure (awesome structure)) with relatively low risk aremt related
> 
> For all we know OP made a great deal off of it


You know me... Make as much as you can when you can - I'm not shy. And I hope the OP is buying the first round here.

At a quarter mil, I think I'll start building - I mean developing in Arvada. :laughing:


----------



## bwiab

Calidecks said:


> Maybe you need to charge more? Lol
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



:laughing: LOL indeed... I did ok on this one. learning experience for sure. I know $ n cents are no nos on this site so delete this post if you have to but I don't think this is revealing any trade secrets here. 

Current developer I'm working with is a pretty cool guy and we have a solid relationship. He takes most of the risk including the builder's warranty. I'm the contractor of record so still some risk there, especially in Colorado.

My original fee for this was 10% but I signed the contract in 2016... oh yeah... I wasn't kidding when I said finally done with this one... took about a year to split the lot, then some humming and hoing... the two lots became one as he sold one off to mitigate risk. Design was about 9 months. and the build was 16... sheesh.... and now I'm an old man... :laughing:

land 250k
build 900
undercontract for 1.5 mil
1.425 after realtors fees

Lady and her realtor walk into the house before the shut down. Were negotiating with the developer when covid hit and everyone freaked out. Buyer disappeared. Developer signed contract with realtor and a couple days before they were going to list the project lady comes back into the picture and gets it under contract... 

Realtors... Now those guys didn't do chit... and they're walking away with 5%. 

I did a little better on the next one with this guy. Still at 10% on the fee but negotiated a 10% bonus on the backend assuming there is one. That one should be ready in about a 6 weeks. We'll see...


----------



## Big Johnson

bwiab said:


> :
> 
> 
> Realtors... Now those guys didn't do chit... and they're walking away with 5%.
> 
> ..


That how they roll, you’re lucky it wasn’t higher. That lady made a year’s salary for a few hours of work. That industry is so corrupt. 

I know some on here say people think the same of builders but it’s not even close. There’s no systemic corruption in building/contracting like there is in the realtor racket.


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> New job starting today. New windows, soffit and fascia and LP Smart Side. First time putting that on, will be a new learning curve for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk



Loving my gecko gauge, up until this job I just made my own spacer gauge but the gg is definitely the way to go. I have 6+ square of lap and 4+ of B&B on this house.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Big Johnson said:


> That how they roll, you’re lucky it wasn’t higher. That lady made a year’s salary for a few hours of work. That industry is so corrupt.
> 
> I know some on here say people think the same of builders but it’s not even close. There’s no systemic corruption in building/contracting like there is in the realtor racket.


I was just joking


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> I've never heard of a yard pre fabbing walls. Nevsr done anything but stick framing
> 
> Cool gig. Those are the kind you can make money on especially after #3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


They come out completed with a few more plate breaks and extra studs in the walls, overall, being they don't ship much longer than 12'.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Worked about 32 hours between Thursday and Friday, about 21 of them on flooring. 

Custom fry reglet on a buddy's house. 
I was asked originally to install wood treads and risers....THEN cut in a skirt board to match the upper drywall line and treads/ risers and nosing...no way, not possible for a perfect fit. I spent a good deal of time cutting in a skirt to match sub treads and cleanly meet up to drywall detail. Then finished out the upper stair detail. Existing home, remodel, and poor subfloor that was really out of plane.

Around 1,000 sqft of 7" X 3/4" oak on plywood flooring. It was also glued (Bona) down being the substrate had a layer of particle board. Pain, but will come out nice.

He'll still need to scribe a bunch of flush base to the drywall to create the finished Fry reglet detail.....that will be fun..no quarter round at base to flooring. 

I left last night around 1:45 AM.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

bwiab said:


> :laughing: LOL indeed... I did ok on this one. learning experience for sure. I know $ n cents are no nos on this site so delete this post if you have to but I don't think this is revealing any trade secrets here.
> 
> Current developer I'm working with is a pretty cool guy and we have a solid relationship. He takes most of the risk including the builder's warranty. I'm the contractor of record so still some risk there, especially in Colorado.
> 
> My original fee for this was 10% but I signed the contract in 2016... oh yeah... I wasn't kidding when I said finally done with this one... took about a year to split the lot, then some humming and hoing... the two lots became one as he sold one off to mitigate risk. Design was about 9 months. and the build was 16... sheesh.... and now I'm an old man... :laughing:
> 
> land 250k
> build 900
> undercontract for 1.5 mil
> 1.425 after realtors fees
> 
> Lady and her realtor walk into the house before the shut down. Were negotiating with the developer when covid hit and everyone freaked out. Buyer disappeared. Developer signed contract with realtor and a couple days before they were going to list the project lady comes back into the picture and gets it under contract...
> 
> Realtors... Now those guys didn't do chit... and they're walking away with 5%.
> 
> I did a little better on the next one with this guy. Still at 10% on the fee but negotiated a 10% bonus on the backend assuming there is one. That one should be ready in about a 6 weeks. We'll see...


Nice breakdown, man. Thanks 

If you dont mind me asking how's your company set up - just you, low overhead? If so I can see that would be a pretty good setup for sure


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> That how they roll, you’re lucky it wasn’t higher. That lady made a year’s salary for a few hours of work. That industry is so corrupt.
> 
> I know some on here say people think the same of builders but it’s not even close. There’s no systemic corruption in building/contracting like there is in the realtor racket.


Not a fan of realtors, its well established on this site my disdain for their profession, more because they are upptiy, classless, skillless and lazy as a rule than actually selling real estate :laughing:

That being said I am not.intrested in getting a license so they get their 6% on my stuff 

I know three (3) realtors I like and respect, 2 women and one dude. Thats telling because as a past president and treasurer of chambers, HBA and planning and zoning advisory and long term planning etc... I litterally know hundreds. 

The dude is the #1 lake realtor for Lake LBJ here period. We're the same age so have run into each other socially often, 37, spends 250k a year on advertising, answers emails at 5 am and will show houses 7 days a week. 

Most of these losers throw it on MLS and wait


----------



## griz

the VERY FEW, VERY SUCCESSFUL real estate people i knew and dealt with were pretty much available 24/7...

but they knew how to play the game and were very upfront with no BS...

at least none that smelled much...:laughing::whistling


----------



## META

The new boom toy is working nicely.


----------



## Leo G

Finished up this Pergola kit by TojaGrid. Took about 2 1/2 days. 2 days, 2 men and then me for 1/2 day putting up the final hardware for the sails and 232 screws with caps. Amazingly enough there are still 176 open holes that could have screws in them if they were supplied.










Center Support 









Corner support









Post foot









Sno gave me a hand for the 1st 2 days. Clients were impressed that we were able to do it with just the two of us.


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> The new boom toy is working nicely. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200706/63aecdf2d4bfb9d91f0b300c3f5c46d8.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200706/083dbe2c3fc0e4a0af72413e37ed7e65.jpg[/IM][/quote]
> 
> Those panels looks like they’ve not only been laying around pre-corona but maybe even pre 1918 flu. Pretty rough looking.


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Those panels looks like they’ve not only been laying around pre-corona but maybe even pre 1918 flu. Pretty rough looking.


It's how we like em, good and cured....

Just like trusses, every plant stacks them outside until delivery date...and we all know delivery dates get altered frequently to build period.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

The panels are recent, though, being they fixed an error we flagged on other panels (COVID building) after we started back up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Jaws said:


> Nice breakdown, man. Thanks
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how's your company set up - just you, low overhead? If so I can see that would be a pretty good setup for sure


Yeah it's just me... so works pretty good for now. Vacations are hard...

Was starting to seriously consider hiring an assistant PM or Super before this virus **** happened... We'll see how the year shakes out. :thumbsup:


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Those panels looks like they’ve not only been laying around pre-corona but maybe even pre 1918 flu. Pretty rough looking.


Talked with the boys today...said some of the panels were some of the worst we've had yet. However, I also note some that haven't been weathered, and the changes included I mentioned. Its possible this building was partially built and stored...in anticipation of this build. Something to consider on panelized repeat buildings...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Finished her up finally. I may extend that hitch. I think old girl was built for older pick ups that weren't as high off the ground









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Jaws said:


> Finished her up finally. I may extend that hitch. I think old girl was built for older pick ups that weren't as high off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Nice, that about the kind of trailer I need for hauling my manlift around. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

I'll update our newest home build next week when we've finished the floor system.... But today I had to go back to our previous job to frame in a couple sets of stairs that we'd been asked to omit from our scope.
Guess the builder didn't want to build them themselves?
Easy enough. 5 hours in and out.


























Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Love drillin caissons for a 300sf addition... 

don't make 'em like they used to... old porch slab poured up against the rim board, no flashing and minimal rotting...  House built in 1979


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Good times.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sidinggreenbay

*Siding Green Bay*

Actually just trying to get my business' website (sidinggreenbay.com) up and running. 










Paul
Siding Green Bay


----------



## tjbnwi

sidinggreenbay said:


> Actually just trying to get my business' website (sidinggreenbay.com) up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> Siding Green Bay


Da Bears...:laughing:

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Little shelter house we are putting up for my church.


----------



## Calidecks

Off to the races!


















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> Off to the races!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Godspeed Bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

New garden/storage shed for me. Doing it in my free time.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

You guys have the coolest hats.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> You guys have the coolest hats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have the same one but a lot more used looking.. Very common here.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the same one but a lot more used looking.. Very common here.


Not common here because it’s hardly ever sunny.


----------



## rescraft

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Was this the MOAD that had only the spiral staircase for access?


----------



## Calidecks

rescraft said:


> Was this the MOAD that had only the spiral staircase for access?



Yes. This is how we got the (N) doors up.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

When I set the deck height I used the second story floor elevation with anticipation of a new door in the future. He didn't even know he wanted doors at the time. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Pushing along on this too large 'rancher'.
We finished framing the floor system yesterday and began sheathing this morning.
3/4" subfloor glued and screwed and we fell short of our production goal today. Still not a bad day though....


























Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

asevereid said:


> Pushing along on this too large 'rancher'.
> We finished framing the floor system yesterday and began sheathing this morning.
> 3/4" subfloor glued and screwed and we fell short of our production goal today. Still not a bad day though....
> View attachment 487023
> View attachment 487025
> View attachment 487027
> View attachment 487029
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Radiant heat shower/bathroom floor?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Probably a curb-less shower. I’d rather have a curb with no squeak, personally.


----------



## Jaws

Rental. Adding on to the back. New siding, New windows, New meps, spray foam, floors, cabs, trim, showers etc... Already redid fascia and roof









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Rentals









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Does the house have a leak?

:w00t:


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Does the house have a leak?
> 
> 
> 
> :w00t:


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Ranch custom, 4200 sq ft. Owner decided to probably pour the outdoor equipment room in his garage, solid concrete walls and roofs with a dehumidifier for guns/ammo









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Ymca 

So my window supplier burned us, I wrote him a 7k check before I even signed the contract to make sure the Gerkin windows would show up on time. If they'd of backed out id of litferally lost 7k. Thats how important it is to me 

I couldn't of emphasized more clearly - This. Is. Not. A. House. Time line is much faster, 14 week total build time. 

My FIL (full time supervision for the project) called the MF everyday the last week. No clear answer. Morning they were to be delievered - "due to Covid 19, there will be a delay. They will ship August 5..." 

I guess Covid makes your phone not work, and the earliest I could be let on the know was that day. Anyway, hes fired. 12 years together, hundreds of thousands in business every year. Never again. Pulling a Joasis. Lol

I told them to go ahead and install the sheets, just tacking the window sheets on and tracking the next sheets, then pull the window sheets off. That way I can go ahead and spray foam as much as I can so we can do MEPs, then pay a trip charge and additional labor for extra sheeting work. But atleast the windows can be properly sealed with silicone and tape and not rely on caulking









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

A guy I worked with and for for about 10 years came up with some mahogany a while back. Doesn't have the space to store it anymore and said if I needed to use it on a project he'd sell it to me cheap, but he really just wants the storage and come up to visit every once in a while. I don't mind doing him a favor, he helped me out for quite some time by keeping me employed before I went on my own.

So he came up with a cheap azz MDF table with a crappy veneer on it that came out of his boat and he wanted a me to copy the shape and make a table out of the mahogany he had. No problem. He brought me some grain filler which I did a test with but after a hot overnight stay in the shop, the next morning it still wasn't dry. So I bailed on using it. It was red mahogany colored so I assumed he wanted red mahogany stain. So that's what I put on the table. And he was insistent it be flat so I figured if you did that it might as well be gloss. Most things on a boat are gloss anyway.

So I'm going through my full fill process on the mahogany. 1 coat of 2K Poly sealer. Then 3 coats of finish, dry overnight. Next day grind it down as much as I dare without breaking through to the wood and put on as many coats until no more grain pores show. That happened to be 2 more coats. Put another coat on the backside too.

That's where I am now.










Tomorrow I'll grind it back down again till it's dead flat and put on the final coat and it should be mirror-ish. I'm not going to go through the process of buffing it out, way to involved. Start at 800 and finish at 4000, then buffing compound til it's a mirror.


----------



## Leo G

A guy I worked with and for for about 10 years came up with some mahogany a while back. Doesn't have the space to store it anymore and said if I needed to use it on a project he'd sell it to me cheap, but he really just wants the storage and come up to visit every once in a while. I don't mind doing him a favor, he helped me out for quite some time by keeping me employed before I went on my own.

So he came up with a cheap azz MDF table with a crappy veneer on it that came out of his boat and he wanted a me to copy the shape and make a table out of the mahogany he had. No problem. He brought me some grain filler which I did a test with but after a hot overnight stay in the shop, the next morning it still wasn't dry. So I bailed on using it. It was red mahogany colored so I assumed he wanted red mahogany stain. So that's what I put on the table. And he was insistent it be flat so I figured if you did that it might as well be gloss. Most things on a boat are gloss anyway.

So I'm going through my full fill process on the mahogany. 1 coat of 2K Poly sealer. Then 3 coats of finish, dry overnight. Next day grind it down as much as I dare without breaking through to the wood and put on as many coats until no more grain pores show. That happened to be 2 more coats. Put another coat on the backside too.

That's where I am now.










Tomorrow I'll grind it back down again till it's dead flat and put on the final coat and it should be mirror-ish. I'm not going to go through the process of buffing it out, way to involved. Start at 800 and finish at 4000, then buffing compound til it's a mirror.


----------



## tjbnwi

Have you ever tried Aqua Coat or CrystalLac? I’ve had good luck with both in these types of situations. 

Looks good by the way.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I've tried the Aqua Coat and had mixed results with it. Enough so, that I won't use it again for what I was trying to do. Full fill on Oak with a 2K finish coat. I got opaque white spots in random areas.

I don't really do waterborne finishes.


----------



## tgeb

Did a little slab for an addition. 

Had to underpin the existing foundation as it was not frost protected. Have to carry the concrete around with the skid loader.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Plugging along on this rancher build.... The three of us managed to get all the exterior walls stood up and most of the sheathing and papering done.
Fell a bit short of a benchmark I'd set out this week (to get ALL the exterior 100% completed) but we'll make it up sometime this week.
Trusses are scheduled to be placed at the beginning of the week after this so we've got to get all the interior walls done with a reduced crew.






































Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Just finished up this high paying job for my sister. Pretty much rebuilt the thing. Had all the outside side metal off to fix any rot. Pretty much a all winter job off and on. I would never do this for anyone else. she does my books and did help on it so a fair trade off.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Completed the exterior walls and got a good portion of the interior walls up yesterday and today.
Trusses are coming at the beginning of next week so all of the interior plus some quick and dirty post and beam work has to be finished by this Friday.
I figure we'll spend the hottest part of the summer up on the roof sheathing and running sub fascia, and building our overhangs /lookouts.....
Couldn't have timed it better I guess....






































Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> I figure we'll spend the hottest part of the summer up on the roof sheathing and running sub fascia, and building our overhangs /lookouts.....:tt2:


Is that a flashing paper at the window opening bottoms?


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a flashing paper at the window opening bottoms?


Yes, it's the detail they spec'd.
Peel and stick sill pan applied over a strip of wrb, then after wrapping the wall we are required to pull that back over the main body of the housewrap.
I'll take a picture of it on the plans tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> Yes, it's the detail they spec'd.
> Peel and stick sill pan applied over a strip of wrb, then after wrapping the wall we are required to pull that back over the main body of the housewrap.
> I'll take a picture of it on the plans tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That's fine, I'm familial with it. We would run it all the way down the the bottom plate.:thumbsup: No good reason to but hey they wanted it that way.


----------



## META

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's fine, I'm familial with it. We would run it all the way down the the bottom plate. No good reason to but hey they wanted it that way.


That darn transition from framing to frost wall/concrete footing, always a sore spot for water when HW doesn't cover the gap, or irregular concrete and wall lines, allowing any infiltrated water to drop onto foundation and run into home.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Bidding on a 3 story triple decker deck.
Outstanding Ocean view in Laguna Beach.

Huge moment frame is called out.



















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

tgeb said:


> Did a little slab for an addition.
> 
> Had to underpin the existing foundation as it was not frost protected. Have to carry the concrete around with the skid loader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Raising my hand..... question Tom

Did you underpin the whole run in short sections? Any issues with shrinking from the cure?


----------



## Jaws

About to be framing









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Jaws said:


> That all stopped last Thursday, my brother told him ill cut you a check and you can bounce and never do another foundation for me or you can show up with 4 dudes and work 9 hours a day. Lol


way to go Matt! I was just wondering about progress...


----------



## Jaws

AustinDB said:


> way to go Matt! I was just wondering about progress...


It'll pick up after foundation. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Caught up. TxElectrician is on schedule, plumbers are done, hvac next week. 

Gerkin Rhino windows - pretty good value. Used a number of times on commercial buildings. Better value than Western

I have always taken pride in not being a change order artist, I consider a commercial projects with less than 4 change orders a success, residential less than 15. If I feel like it is going to be change order city or if it is very high and we will just go cost plus.

This one has had 1 so far, some added electrical which was doing at a very reasonable cost and not marked up. A few other things that needed to be done light blocking for new TV's they were not on the plans and some other things we just took care of

That is also the benefit of a quality design build firm. We just finished a house that had less than $16,000 in added costs, less then 3% of the cost of the build. We established a budget to begin with and I made a lot of notes before taking it to an architect supervised its design to fit that budget.










Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Finished kitchen in the 1917 house. We did a Lot with the budget on this one in my opinion, will take pictures of the whole house with the cleaners are done.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Vent Hood right in front of windows?


----------



## Calidecks

Prefab whenever you can.










































Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

1st of 4 delivers for this job.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

One more, bits and pieces.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> 1st of 4 delivers for this job.
> 
> Tom


Big top stretchers. I make mine 2 5/8"


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Big top stretchers. I make mine 2 5/8"


Drop off from other cuts. Also make the toe kicks out of the same material.

I'm not a fan of euro cabinets.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

What's wrong with euro cabinets?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What's wrong with euro cabinets?


Everything....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Don't tell my customers that... that's about all we do!


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don't tell my customers that... that's about all we do!


It's all most do. 

Just someting about face frame cabinets I like the looks of. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The only time I like face frames is with inset doors and drawers.. otherwise, it's euro!


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The only time I like face frames is with inset doors and drawers.. otherwise, it's euro!


I don't know how to do those....

Tom


----------



## mrcat

Finished here for a few weeks. 

Working directly for the homeowner on this one, and he hasn't made up his mind on some of the interior walls, plus he added a couple windows last minute, so have to wait for those to come in. 

A couple firsts on this one. First time I've used the zip sheathing, and first time I've ever set windows this tall. 

The tallest ones are 4x12, not sure how much they weigh, but it's alot. 

We stood them up on the inside, then one guy got out on the telehandler platform to steady the top, and 3 guys lifted the window into the opening.
They had the snap in nail fins, so we put those on after it was set in place. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> I don't know how to do those....
> 
> Tom


Damn rookies!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

mrcat said:


> Finished here for a few weeks.
> 
> Working directly for the homeowner on this one, and he hasn't made up his mind on some of the interior walls, plus he added a couple windows last minute, so have to wait for those to come in.
> 
> A couple firsts on this one. First time I've used the zip sheathing, and first time I've ever set windows this tall.
> 
> The tallest ones are 4x12, not sure how much they weigh, but it's alot.
> 
> We stood them up on the inside, then one guy got out on the telehandler platform to steady the top, and 3 guys lifted the window into the opening.
> They had the snap in nail fins, so we put those on after it was set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That place needs more windows! :whistling


----------



## asevereid

Continuing on the out of town home....
Did NOT get all the trusses placed, but we'll be sheathing Monday morning while I frame in the rest of the bearing beams for the remaining trusses.
Three of our truss bundles got dropped upside-down and we had to do a few work arounds to get everything up in to place.... Kind of a one step forward two steps back kind of thing.
I had really hoped that the crane would be able to pick and set each truss but we just didn't make enough time for that.
































Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Yep... that was me...


----------



## bwiab

now you see it... now you don't


----------



## TheConstruct

bwiab said:


> Yep... that was me...


Your scarf looks more like a scarf'nt :laughing:


----------



## mrcat

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That place needs more windows! :whistling


Yep, that's why he added 3 more at the last minute! :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

bwiab said:


> Yep... that was me...


Nothing caulk will not fix. :whistling


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Vent Hood right in front of windows?


Yep. It is an architects house, we didnt do the design. It has grown on me though 

I like that old stove he had retrofitted but I'd of bought a Wolf for that money. Looks cool though


----------



## Tinstaafl

A little pro bono work: hand-stacking 80 tons of stone at our riverside campsite to keep the bank from eroding any further. Creak. :wheelchair:


----------



## tgeb

Ida loaned you a skidsteer loader to help out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer7896

Tinstaafl said:


> A little pro bono work: hand-stacking 80 tons of stone at our riverside campsite to keep the bank from eroding any further. Creak. :wheelchair:



Looks like a mini ex with a thumb would be perfect. 


Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Ida loaned you a skidsteer loader to help out.


Your ears must have been burning. I was thinking about you all day, working on that solo. :laughing:

Hammer's thought of a mini ex with a thumb would probably be the best mechanized alternative. NBD, camping there next weekend with enough hands to (hopefully) get 'er done.


----------



## Leo G

So you gonna sit in your chair with a Mai Tai and point at rocks and supervise?


----------



## onmywayup

Went out to a house we do a lot of work for today for a catch-up meeting with the homeowner's, who currently live out of state. 

As soon as we get caught up with the work we have going on, I get to start installing this cedar siding on his lake cottage. 

He had it all cut down and milled out of trees on his 200 acre ranch in Missouri, then hauled it up here to Michigan for us. They're planning to move permanently to the Michigan house within a year or so. 

He opened up the garage and that cedar just smelled awesome. It's going to be a lot of fun to work with it and I'm already dreaming up projects around the house to do with all the scraps and cut offs.


----------



## Tinstaafl

That's the plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## onmywayup

When Covid hit, we got booted out of this addition project we started last fall. Finally got back there this past week to do all the little finishing touch stuff. 

The most satisfying was putting a couple of coats of poly on this walnut floor we installed over the winter. I ended up wrapping the beams with it too, as you can see, but didn't poly those yet.


EDIT: It is phucking confounding as hell why these pics get rotated during upload. Just tilt your head 90 degrees one way and this pic will make more sense.


----------



## META

Rental, quick and dirty fix for the most part. Made it go away..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

All finished.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

Nice!


----------



## Big Johnson

I like decks that are low to the ground.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Calidecks said:


> All finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The stucco match looks off!


----------



## Youngin'

Calidecks said:


> All finished.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Very nice. I really like how you finished the corner.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Very nice, that gives they lot of clean space to us out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M

Finished a little deck. Had to work with shoddy footing layout from another contractor. Would have been more enjoyable if not for the heat.

Still labor-some for one guy


----------



## Diamond D.

Calidecks said:


> All finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Beautiful!
Seamless transition from the porch. What step! (No tiles were harmed during production.)

Nice and smooth... Too bad they didn't fix the walk before hand. 

D.


----------



## Calidecks

Diamond D. said:


> Beautiful!
> Seamless transition from the porch. What step! (No tiles were harmed during production.)
> 
> Nice and smooth... Too bad they didn't fix the walk before hand.
> 
> D.



The far side walk gets demoed. We cut it out under the deck. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

Did a few Anderson window inserts today.

Not crazy about what your left with on the sill but otherwise it's not bad. Aluminum work cleans it up


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's just lovely what you started with. I assume that's a steel member replacing the large beam? Looks like you got r done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle

It’s rubber flashing covering the new beam.

In case the HO wants to save $150 again by not having a plumber replace a wax gasket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

What'a you guys think of my tile work?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Went in this house, didn't it?


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> What'a you guys think of my tile work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Well, if my left leg was longer than my right leg, I'd say you did a pretty god job. I just won't show up sober. :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

Mordekyle said:


> It’s rubber flashing covering the new beam.
> 
> In case the HO wants to save $150 again by not having a plumber replace a wax gasket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you use screws so you can easily take it apart next time around? 

-Rich


----------



## overanalyze

Front Shou Sugi Ban accent walls.


----------



## TheConstruct

overanalyze said:


> Front Shou Sugi Ban accent walls.


Awesome! What did you use to burn the wood? Tiger torch?

Does it get sealed as well?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> What'a you guys think of my tile work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Only a few beers in and looks like I need to stop already:blink:



overanalyze said:


> Front Shou Sugi Ban accent walls.


Is that wood? Looks good.


----------



## overanalyze

TheConstruct said:


> Awesome! What did you use to burn the wood? Tiger torch?


I went the easy but expensive route and ordered it from a mill that does it and then seals it. Thought about doing it myself for a minute but knew I didn't have the time or the setup appropriate for it. I have done smaller stuff before with map gas and a torch.


----------



## TheConstruct

overanalyze said:


> I went the easy but expensive route and ordered it from a mill that does it and then seals it. Thought about doing it myself for a minute but knew I didn't have the time or the setup appropriate for it. I have done smaller stuff before with map gas and a torch.


I watched a cool Youtube video a while back about a mill that made the stuff. Probably a good call just purchasing it and spending your time doing something other than playing with fire in the middle of summer! How was the quality? It looks very cool.


----------



## Mordekyle

rblakes1 said:


> Did you use screws so you can easily take it apart next time around?
> 
> -Rich




In fact I did.

It came in very handy when I realized I had forgotten my second jack under the floor, next to the post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

TheConstruct said:


> I watched a cool Youtube video a while back about a mill that made the stuff. Probably a good call just purchasing it and spending your time doing something other than playing with fire in the middle of summer! How was the quality? It looks very cool.


Quality was decent. Only had maybe 1 board that was warped bad. The color and burning was pretty consistent. We shall see how it weather's over time. I installed it over a vented drainage screen and kept it off all adjoining edges and surfaces about 3/8". Also all cuts I did burn on site.


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> What'a you guys think of my tile work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Must have been tough to get the grout lines consistent.....


----------



## Jaws

Personal stuff is getting sidelined too often with the work load. I also have all the steel primed with key kromic and painted with two coats of DTM for my camper shed, rain after collection shed and outdoor kitchen. We still have the roads and landscape at the office too









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Almost done....


----------



## shanewreckd

Just about wrapped up this quick shop frame (28'x20'x12'), was a bit short on roof ply. Fun way for me to get back into framing, and break the 2 kids (18 and 19) teeth on it.

I have tons of framing coming up, excited to really start rolling, especially when we get into passive house work.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tinstaafl said:


> A little pro bono work: hand-stacking 80 tons of stone at our riverside campsite to keep the bank from eroding any further. Creak. :wheelchair:


Had a crew there this weekend. 9 people, 5 hours, all 80 tons done.

That works out to just under 9 tons per person--but since I already did a solo stint, I figger my total was a bit more than what Tennesee Ernie Ford sang about.

Thank god I'm still young.


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> I figger my total was a bit more than what Tennesee Ernie Ford sang about.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I'm still young.


Another day older and deeper in debt. 

It looks good! 

Until the river reclaims it in a few years... you know she will. 

I just zoomed in your photo.... that's a lot of big rock to move by hand. My hat's off to your crew. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

They used the little red wagon.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Until the river reclaims it in a few years... you know she will.


At the near end of those new rocks is a section we did about 15 years ago, and it's still holding its own. If/when it gives out, we'll let the grandkids deal with it.


----------



## Ed Hartmann

Just finishing this rehab. Its from 1880 and was getting pretty bad. If it was much worse it would have been time to tear it down. 


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## bwiab

Not sure if this will load correctly but I take pictures of all my projects with this in mind... never actually put one together... not bad for 6 weeks...


----------



## Youngin'

Tom M said:


> Finished a little deck. Had to work with shoddy footing layout from another contractor. Would have been more enjoyable if not for the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Still labor-some for one guy


I like the post detail going into the beam. Very nice.


----------



## Jaws

...









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> ...https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/20f18018cc4d6d8a861c60bbead45492.jpg[/OMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/e93e795a9788428f829b2742896fdfe4.jpg[/OMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/3a90fc3606da25c04057be8e216bae5a.jpg[/OMG
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Migrant housing?


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> ...https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/20f18018cc4d6d8a861c60bbead45492.jpg[/Img[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/e93e795a9788428f829b2742896fdfe4.jpg[/OMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200821/3a90fc3606da25c04057be8e216bae5a.jpg[/OMG
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Migrant housing?


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Migrant housing?


Lol, senior citizens probably. No kids allowed in the little ones. Those will be damn nice inside

The bigger one that is being remodeled with the addition on the back will be nicer and better qaulity than most custom homes that many people have been in

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Quick deck this week


----------



## Leo G

Not exactly a job, but it was. Put this together with a couple of the girls in my extended family. I brought the tools. Did most of it with the Makita 18v and 10.8v impact guns. 7/16" and 1/2" socket and a square drive bit. Instruction said 4-8 hours and we got it done in 6. I swear 1/2 the time was deciphering the instructions and locating the parts.

Elliott loves it.


----------



## rblakes1

New subfloor, tile, replaced the cracked sink, and paint at mom's. Need to stop by Monday to finish up a couple small things.

We're going to do new base and casing, so I need to pick that up and stain it before I install it









-Rich


----------



## overanalyze

Garage addition underway.


----------



## Calidecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Quick deck this week



Looks good Jason. Clean work. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The boss is lost. Hardie sell prefinished siding and it comes with color matching caulking. If you prepaint it it will not be finished. It will be dirty from handling and from caulking and sparkle. Man I have installed miles and miles of hardie and it's just never done that way.


We're not in charge of material selection in any way. The pm on this project is. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

IMO, I want all buried/ cut/ butt joints at least primed even when caulked. I've seen too much of that stuff fail from not being sealed on the exterior side. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It comes pre primed. We use Rain Buster or some other one part polyurethane, it works very well here.


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> IMO, I want all buried/ cut/ butt joints at least primed even when caulked. I've seen too much of that stuff fail from not being sealed on the exterior side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I prefer to paint after it’s installed for the reasons you and DWB mentioned. Most around here prefer the prefinished though.


----------



## Jaws

Never seen a job with prefinished Hardie myself. Paint with Sherwin Williams Super Paint or Emerald, 2 coats


----------



## Leo G

Best of both world is best. Pre (prime and) finish 1st coat. Install and then apply the final coat to get the uninterrupted coating on everything.


----------



## Big Johnson

Smartside is more popular now, my siding supplier said they sell the **** out of prefinished and none of the primed stuff, both fiber and OSB. Big box stores stock the primed but you have to special order the prepainted. 

I used SP on SS but a few years ago tried BM Aura, after that I never went back to SW.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Never seen a job with prefinished Hardie myself. Paint with Sherwin Williams Super Paint or Emerald, 2 coats


That realtor house I started that thread about called out prepainted Hardie


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Little deck roof that someone else started before running away. 

Certainly didn’t know what he way doing. Had to extend every post. The worst was 28” short


----------



## 107415

Big Johnson said:


> Smartside is more popular now, my siding supplier said they sell the **** out of prefinished and none of the primed stuff, both fiber and OSB. Big box stores stock the primed but you have to special order the prepainted.
> 
> I used SP on SS but a few years ago tried BM Aura, after that I never went back to SW.


What is the BM Aura? I use SW Superpaint on primed Hardie. Spray 1 coat before install, then roll/ cut in a finish coat after caulking. Works good for me, but maybe your stuff is better?


----------



## Youngin'

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Little deck roof that someone else started before running away.
> 
> Certainly didn’t know what he way doing. Had to extend every post. The worst was 28” short


That's a nasty one to step into. How did you decide to fasten them together? Bolts?


----------



## bwiab

love this chit... my favorite part of the build...


----------



## Big Johnson

flaglor said:


> What is the BM Aura? I use SW Superpaint on primed Hardie. Spray 1 coat before install, then roll/ cut in a finish coat after caulking. Works good for me, but maybe your stuff is better?


https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...ains/product-catalog/awep/aura-exterior-paint


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> That's a nasty one to step into. How did you decide to fasten them together? Bolts?



5-3/4” structural screw from each side spaced 4” o/c. The notch is 1’10”. 

Definitely a nasty one. To add to the crap the truss company messed up half the trusses with the wrong heal height. Lost at least a half a day today and we will see how early my first thing delivery is.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Set trusses this morning on a small addition, only 65' long.


----------



## Big Johnson

Looks like a ranch crashed into a colonial doing 55 down the highway.


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Set trusses this morning on a small addition, only 65' long.



Looks good Tin. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Very cool, Tin.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks like a nice addition going on there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

New job started yesterday. Will be same color, steel siding. Number of things to redo right, namely flashing.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## LexAllen808

Are you on Instagram also? Check out @solidbuilthomes 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

LexAllen808 said:


> Are you on Instagram also? Check out @solidbuilthomes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


:no:


----------



## LexAllen808

if you want to email your contact info, I'd like to connect: [email protected] 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Oh look DWB found a island buddy :smile:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Oh look DWB found a island buddy :smile:







Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> https://youtu.be/UaNGtgYwSs
> 
> Tom


Q: What do you get when you pour water down Dolly Parton's chest? 
A: Islands in the Stream


Q: What do you call Dolly Parton doing the backstroke? 
A: Islands in the Stream






.


----------



## rescraft

My trucker friends, when driving south on the 5 past San Onofre nuke plant, called the cooling towers Dolly Parton as they gave their 10-20.


----------



## Big Johnson

rescraft said:


> My trucker friends, when driving south on the 5 past San Onofre nuke plant, called the cooling towers Dolly Parton as they gave their 10-20.


Q. How can you spot Dolly's children in a crowd?
A. They're the ones with stretch marks round their mouths. 

Q: Why does Dolly have small feet?
A: Everything grows smaller in the shade.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

LexAllen808 said:


> if you want to email your contact info, I'd like to connect: [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Now look what you've cause:whistling you had no idea about this gang here,,:laughing:
I know a few guys that look at this forum but never post..
I wonder why:blink:


----------



## Youngin'

Father in law's 22 Cooey is done! We had a mutual friend do the bluing and I did some work to the stock. Pretty happy with the results.


----------



## VinylHanger

Very nice. That is a very oddly proportioned gun though. Maybe wide angle lens?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## donerightwyo

Leo G said:


> Oh look DWB found a island buddy :smile:


Red Liz???


----------



## Youngin'

VinylHanger said:


> Very nice. That is a very oddly proportioned gun though. Maybe wide angle lens?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Might be the angle, might be the gun. Either way I'm too used to seeing it now to think it looks odd. Here's a pic of it after it was found out at the farm. It's extremely light. There's another one out at the farm that's slightly different. Got a longer barrel. The one we worked on might have been cut down. Hard to know though, it's 75 years old and the family member that bought it died around 15 years ago.


----------



## VinylHanger

The forestock looks short for the barrel.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

New piece built and finished in the shop for our office. Got to get some hooks









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

VinylHanger said:


> The forestock looks short for the barrel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That's set up for shooting offhand. What seems to be a crazy barrel angle is really just a lot of stock drop.

I'm also saying it's likely the barrel was cut down, not from the length, but from the way it's not crowned.


----------



## shanewreckd

Little pole barn action out at the lake. Love how quick you can make progress on these. Hopefully by the time we get the porch roof stacked, knee braces precut, and some scaffold up our LVL material will show up tomorrow and we can keep rolling.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

One of the customs









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Framing going up on our ranch custom

Electric company has been putting my brother off on those high line's forever. About to hold up framing the roof, but it sounds like he got them to put a rush on it. He's had to go from one person to the other to get it done, he hasn't learned the art of sweet talk or leverage yet. Lol









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Remodel on a ranch in Oatmeal. First remodel in awhile









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

We are as bad as clients with changing our minds - they were setting up ribbon curbs and we were going to add road base and gravel between for roads at the shop. 

My old man and i walked out and looked at it at lunch said phuck it and told them to pour the driveway and parking solid concrete. Hate to spend another 15k or whatever he charges but I dont have time to set it up and I hate road maintenance i have enough of it at home









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Nice work John.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood

Little open air timber frame porch with insulated roof option as it might become conditioned space in the future. Lot of work for 1 guy. Someone else erected the frame. I framed deck, sheathed timber frame, and beyond. Could use some more nice weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Railings for a job down the road. This will be the 4th deck I've built for this client.


















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Very Nice:thumbsup: Are those guava branches?


----------



## Calidecks

Not sure yet, still researching. But those are what he wants they are what he'll get.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

When that kine of railing is done here they use guava, maybe because it's all over the place here.


----------



## TheConstruct

I don't build many decks but enjoy doing it. First Trex deck I've done. Hardware store sold me the wrong colour for the border but the clients actually decided they wanted to use it. I wish we'd done a darker border personally. Deck is free standing as a ledger didn't make sense. Their exercise room window is the reason for the railing bumpout mid deck.


----------



## Calidecks

TheConstruct said:


> I don't build many decks but enjoy doing it. First Trex deck I've done. Hardware store sold me the wrong colour for the border but the clients actually decided they wanted to use it. I wish we'd done a darker border personally. Deck is free standing as a ledger didn't make sense. Their exercise room window is the reason for the railing bumpout mid deck.



Looks great. Nice and clean. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TheConstruct

Calidecks said:


> Looks great. Nice and clean.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Thanks man, used some tips and tricks learned in your posts. Actually have a question in the decks forum I was hoping you'd see.


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> Railings for a job down the road. This will be the 4th deck I've built for this client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Are those just sticks locked in some edge trim?

If so, how does that make code?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> Railings for a job down the road. This will be the 4th deck I've built for this client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Maybe you should focus on doing it right the first time Cali!. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Pile of panels turned into Doors, Drawer Fronts and Wainscot for the Island

7 more drawer fronts to glue up, couldn't do them all in an 11 hour day.









Back of the island









End panels for the island









The doors and dr frts are primed BM Dove White and the island is primed BM Aegean Teal. Not sure how accurate the Teal color is. Dark colors mixed into primer don't always come out correct. Primers aren't designed to be color accurate when tinted.


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> Are those just sticks locked in some edge trim?
> 
> If so, how does that make code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



It's not that high. This is going to be a cold bucket splash coming out of a sauna. There's going to be a pull chain that dumps cold water on you when you get out of the sauna room. He wants a somewhat hobbit looking railing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood

I would think those branches sandwiched between 2 pieces of trim would work fine. You would just need to flatten the baluster branches in the spots where they contacted the trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Falling in love with this addition. Even more satisfying that I got to design this one. Here's to great clients. Very blessed.


----------



## Jaws

bwiab said:


> Falling in love with this addition. Even more satisfying that I got to design this one. Here's to great clients. Very blessed.


Very cool

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Wednesday after next will turn it over, 13 weeks and a day. 

Told them I'd repaint that piss yellow accent walls in the bathrooms for free if they picked a new color. They sent immediately lol

Couldn't take the drywall returns so after texture I told my guys to case... now im regretting the cove base, should of done pvc 1x6 and painted. Lots of stuff I upgraded including cabinets/door and drawer hardware, Schluter tile trim, countertop etc without changeorders... 

TxElectrician has it lit up like a surgery room, good thing they are on dimmers

The old timer that used to run the day to fay site supervision on my commercial jobs when I did them called me a "house builder" as a derogatory term when I did that stuff  69 years old never done any resi work and change orders are where its at to him. Lol









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A "House Builder"? What a low blow. The guy needs to be smacked up-side-the-head!


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> A "House Builder"? What a low blow. The guy needs to be smacked up-side-the-head!


You'd have to meet him to get the full effect, he's a character. 

Any kind of detail work there was not included in the specs to "church" or "doll" it up were bad business lol

Dude would stick to my schedule and push the subs who needed to be pushed. We both saw eye to eye on timeline is x2 on commercial vs residential :thumbsup:

My father in law was bored and retired so I ****ed that up for him and pulled him over there as site supervision. Been a lot of fun, but he might be the only super ive ever had to hold back a bit. :laughing: Dude is a pusher for sure


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Doing some flying squirrel eviction...

They sure made a mess of this chimney chase









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Electrical is never sexy like framing or a big foundation, but here’s my latest genny install. 

Hour after I got it installed, they lost power.  :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Perfect timing then.

Unless it was your fault :lol:


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Electrical is never sexy like framing or a big foundation, but here’s my latest genny install.
> 
> Hour after I got it installed, they lost power.  :laughing:



Who poured your concrete? ......j/k.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> Who poured your concrete? ......j/k.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Cause it needs more backfill? :confused1:


----------



## Jaws

The boys set up on site for cabinets instead of the shop, for the first time in 4 years. Plenty of room and with this much trim and closets (6k sq ft) it makes sense. 

They digging the new Saw Stop. Gave the Powermatic 66 to our lead carpenter. Hes getting quite the personal collection, gave him a Milwalkee battery operated miter saw last year, occidental the year before. I bought 3 of the Milwaukees, two for the hands and one for me, but after a while I realized I'd never use enough to justify lol

That stack is crown molding. 10.00 a ln ft, 16 grand in material cost









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Fancy crown at $10/ft. 

Stain grade?


----------



## Big Johnson

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Fancy crown at $10/ft.
> 
> Stain grade?


1600’ of crown? I’d be calling tipi.


----------



## Leo G

His limit is 1500'


----------



## Jaws

Its paint. Solid popular, several step. Pretty much the whole house

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> 1600’ of crown? I’d be calling tipi.


Tipi can clean up lol

His valleys still give me nightmares 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Jaws said:


> Its paint. Solid popular, several step. Pretty much the whole house
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


How wide is the crown?

8' ceiling?


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Cause it needs more backfill? :confused1:



It's so huge I figured you must have subbed it out. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

I "poured"/made mine years ago and made it over sized. I'm glad I did as it makes it easier/dryer to work on if needed.


----------



## shanewreckd

Footings got poured today. ICF starts tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Robie said:


> How wide is the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> 8' ceiling?


10' both floors, 5.5"









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

shanewreckd said:


> Footings got poured today. ICF starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


no issues with that much water in there? worth pumping out?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> It's so huge I figured you must have subbed it out. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ah, that makes sense. :thumbsup:


I like to oversize mine a little, so you don't have to stand in the mud to work on them, when they inevitably break down on a raining, cold night without power. 


And they want to put some kind of sound barrier over it, I guess.


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Ah, that makes sense. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I like to oversize mine a little, so you don't have to stand in the mud to work on them, when they inevitably break down on a raining, cold night without power.
> 
> 
> And they want to put some kind of sound barrier over it, I guess.



It wasn't a dig, or about the oversize. It was just a joke at the small slab. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

bwiab said:


> no issues with that much water in there? worth pumping out?


Nah, slumped it a touch dry, had some spots strategically for water to flow out, and pushed all the water with the concrete. That bit of water is nothing too bad.



This though.... different story lol.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> I'm not a "fan" of ICF, yet... moving right along on our small custom, going to have to pour Thursday, can't get a pump for tomorrow afternoon after our inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


That looks like Logix platinum? T intersections are sketchy. It always seems crazy to brace it that much but it's needed.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> That looks like Logix platinum? T intersections are sketchy. It always seems crazy to brace it that much but it's needed.



When I worked in the commercial formsetting industry a blowout meant at least one Carpenter was getting his walking papers. Blowouts were rare and finishers always complained of overkill. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> That looks like Logix platinum? T intersections are sketchy. It always seems crazy to brace it that much but it's needed.


Yup, Platinum. First time using it, lucky an old apprentice of my boss is building next door and has been a wealth of information.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> When I worked in the commercial formsetting industry a blowout meant at least one Carpenter was getting his walking papers. Blowouts were rare and finishers always complained of overkill.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've never had a form blow out on me, not going to start now just because of this foam junk. Plus, I'm the finisher so I control all of the pour.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> Yup, Platinum. First time using it, lucky an old apprentice of my boss is building next door and has been a wealth of information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


There's so many little things that goes into making an ICF pour better it's nice to have someone experienced around. I used to use a lot of logix block a few years ago and while we didn't have any issues with the regular stuff we had a hell of a time with the platinum on the one job it was specced because of manufacturing issues. Hopefully it's been better for you.


Calidecks said:


> When I worked in the commercial formsetting industry a blowout meant at least one Carpenter was getting his walking papers. Blowouts were rare and finishers always complained of overkill.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I could see that in commercial, little more high stakes. When I was with the ICF crew we had one blowout a year but that was just residential. There was a procedure for it and the crew knew what to do so it usually wasn't a big problem. The one responsible usually got razzed by the rest of the crew for a couple days but that's all that came of it.

One of instructors at the trade school worked on several overpasses in Edmonton. They used a self consolidating concrete that needed extremely tight formwork. Well one of ties near the bottom wasn't done properly so partway through the pour it blew and all this specialty concrete flooded out the hole and onto the highway during rush hour. He grabbed a skidsteer and pushed as much as he could off the road. You can bet someone lost their job over that.


----------



## META

I missed a pin years ago when I was younger and doing poured walls..oops! I wasn't on site during the pour but certainly heard about it later.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

shanewreckd said:


> I've never had a form blow out on me, not going to start now just because of this foam junk. Plus, I'm the finisher so I control all of the pour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I have to ask, what's a finisher? Is it different than the guys the pump the concrete into the forms?


----------



## Jaws

JoeStanton said:


> I have to ask, what's a finisher? Is it different than the guys the pump the concrete into the forms?


Yes, someone who finishes the concrete. Some charge by the day or by the sq ft here 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

One of the finishers would handle the shoot if we were pouring from the truck. Also when we had a boom pump, a finisher would control the pour. The truck driver operated the remote. When we use just a pump and hose the pump company controlled the hose and pour. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Personal projects moving along. Efficiencies almost through MEPs, house about to start. Spray foam all at once









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Gotta love a pour day with no stress.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

shanewreckd said:


> Gotta love a pour day with no stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


How does one do that?

I need some tips here. :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> How does one do that?
> 
> I need some tips here. :laughing:


Manpower.


----------



## Kscarpentry

Bed and breakfast remodel. Some painting started. Tile guy starts on bathrooms on Monday. 6 bathrooms upstairs. 2 public bathrooms downstairs in the lobby/bar . 

Fired our drywall finisher 2 weeks ago so I'm finishing out the final rooms upstairs today. 
Going to tape downstairs next week.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> How does one do that?
> 
> I need some tips here. :laughing:


Big has part of it right, manpower does volumes. There was 3 of us, but even with 2 it still would have been a relaxed pour.

The best way one can become less stressed about concrete, is for one to have formed and poured tens of thousands of meters over the last decade.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

shanewreckd said:


> Big has part of it right, manpower does volumes. There was 3 of us, but even with 2 it still would have been a relaxed pour.
> 
> The best way one can become less stressed about concrete, is for one to have formed and poured tens of thousands of meters over the last decade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


What's a meter??? Is that like when two boards come together at a 45??? :whistling


----------



## shanewreckd

bwiab said:


> What's a meter??? Is that like when two boards come together at a 45??? :whistling


Kinda like a yard, but better 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

shanewreckd said:


> Kinda like a yard, but better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I doubt it, we grill in ours. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

shanewreckd said:


> Kinda like a yard, but better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


A back yard?


----------



## overanalyze

Started framing yesterday on our next build. Not too bad for 2 old guys for 2 days. Bought the smaller BigFoot chainsaw plate and tried some gang cutting of the joists...that was awesome!! So much easier and faster!


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I vote for sapele.


I dig it, good suggestion. 

Leo thanks for the advice on the doors/qaurtersawn etc...

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Same guy just built this hall tree for the office out of some Radiata Pine we had left over from an accent wall. Not a huge fan of the color, but it wasn't my selection. My sister in law had the finish guy match it to a bread box my brother restored for my kom in high school. Everyone seems to like it 

What ever we build the bar out of is what the hall tree will be as well because they are within 20' of each other









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Does it have a slight green undertone to it?


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Does it have a slight green undertone to it?


Yes

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I had to do a stain like that. Clients loved it. I puked in my minds eye looking at it.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> I had to do a stain like that. Clients loved it. I puked in my minds eye looking at it.


Basically everything I think looks good No one else does. In 2 of our parade homes there were features I thought were ridiculous and were going to cost us votes and 1 of them garnered best interior design for the parade and the other 1 many people notated on their ticket that they like that special feature. Lol.

We all have our talents, interior design is not one of mine

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I tell all my clients their stuff is beautiful. Sometimes I lie. But if this is what they want and like, it is beautiful and that's all that counts - another happy client.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> I tell all my clients their stuff is beautiful. Sometimes I lie. But if this is what they want and like, it is beautiful and that's all that counts - another happy client.


Same. I got one ill post pics of. She loves it. I instructed no SM from that job lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop

Wainscoting this days.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tipitop is back!!!
Looks good,,


----------



## Jaws

First time in my own career as a builder not working for someone else putting OSB on a roof, other than trying the Zip roof which we covered with synthetic anyway 

Couldn't get CDX for a week, and it was more than 20% besides 

Still went 5/8. I think it was 26 dollars a sheet









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Irrigation and landscaping going in at the shop









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

apparently these operating room ceilings we're installing had never been installed in the US before. its all metric which threw off some layout but we made it work









Sent from my Titan using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> First time in my own career as a builder not working for someone else putting OSB on a roof, other than trying the Zip roof which we covered with synthetic anyway
> 
> Couldn't get CDX for a week, and it was more than 20% besides
> 
> Still went 5/8. I think it was 26 dollars a sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


You know how to do that? ;-)

Looking good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

META said:


> You know how to do that? ;-)
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cmon now.

He BOUGHT the osb, didn't install it himself. Your gonna ruin his reputation if people start thinking he got out of the truck, bagged up, and climbed up on a roof.


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> You know how to do that? ;-)
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Its the Royal We, hoss. We are a team lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Warren said:


> Cmon now.
> 
> 
> 
> He BOUGHT the osb, didn't install it himself. Your gonna ruin his reputation if people start thinking he got out of the truck, bagged up, and climbed up on a roof.


It would be asking a lot....especially since I didn't see a type 1A ladder anywhere around lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Our one remodel we have going. Finally got to pour and the guys started framing after letting it cure

Framing package was 48% higher than it was qouted in July and that was after getting hard on suppliers and bidding them out. My normal yard got it but they aren't used to me bidding them out.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Our monster, over 8100 sq ft. Got the lake shack torn down and the concrete guy is setting batter boards. Thats a tall ***** in the back, but the house is 3 stories so bottom story is ground level. Coming back when they get the corners set to personally confirm lot lines to forms, litterally less than an inch of margin as there is a driveway on the left side we have to build down to the boat ramp.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Masonry finishing soon on Lake Marble Falls custom home, they are putting the roof on. Guys are inside on trim and cabinets. Just delivered those chimney caps









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Did a rehab the last few weeks. 

The water dept. was clearing and testing fire hydrants. Accidentally turned on a valve in the street that had been closed for 30 or so years. 

Charged an abandoned 10" water main that was not capped below a retail store's storage room. Flooded the store and lifted the slab in the room. 

We were tasked with restoring the area after the piping was removed. 

Filled the openings, add drain piping, filled with stone, new slab. 










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Guess I don’t feel so bad about wasting 3 feet of 3/0. :blink:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Masonry finishing soon on Lake Marble Falls custom home, they are putting the roof on. Guys are inside on trim and cabinets. Just delivered those chimney caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Love the outdoor bourbon tasting room. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Happiness is a tight scrib!


































Mike.
_______________


----------



## onmywayup

tgeb said:


> Did a rehab the last few weeks.
> 
> The water dept. was clearing and testing fire hydrants. Accidentally turned on a valve in the street that had been closed for 30 or so years.
> 
> Charged an abandoned 10" water main that was not capped below a retail store's storage room. Flooded the store and lifted the slab in the room.
> 
> We were tasked with restoring the area after the piping was removed.
> 
> Filled the openings, add drain piping, filled with stone, new slab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Jaysus what a frickin mess. Who ate the cost on that one?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> Happiness is a tight scrib!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Gorgeous work. :thumbsup:

I just have two questions: 

I thought you retired?

Why was the curb free formed in the first place?


----------



## tgeb

onmywayup said:


> Jaysus what a frickin mess. Who ate the cost on that one?


The water authority is on the hook, and has accepted responsibility. 


There was a booster pump in the area beyond this room at one time. The pump was removed and the pipes abandoned, the pressure side was capped off, the feed side was not. 

The feed side was turned on which caused the issue. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

tgeb said:


> The water authority is on the hook, and has accepted responsibility.
> 
> 
> There was a booster pump in the area beyond this room at one time. The pump was removed and the pipes abandoned, the pressure side was capped off, the feed side was not.
> 
> The feed side was turned on which caused the issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ultimately, an insurance company then, I would imagine.


----------



## tgeb

onmywayup said:


> Ultimately, an insurance company then, I would imagine.


Run through an insurance company, but apparently the water authority is "self insured".

That's the story I got. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Gorgeous work. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just have two questions:
> 
> I thought you retired?
> 
> Why was the curb free formed in the first place?



I'm still kicking. The curb is to retain the dirt. There's a slab under the deck.

It's going to be a cold water splash for after you get out of the sauna. The plan is to have a fancy bucket on a hinge with a pull cord that dumps water on you. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Why was the curb free formed in the first place?


I bet they planed on it being straight.:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Beautiful attention to detail Mike,, looks great:thumbsup:
Not sure if I'm into a cold water thing but I'm sure it's the in thing over there:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Beautiful attention to detail Mike,, looks great:thumbsup:
> Not sure if I'm into a cold water thing but I'm sure it's the in thing over there:laughing:



This is his second one. I did a cold water plunge for him when he gets out of his Jacuzzi. It actually gets the water to 40 degrees. I didn't do the railing.


















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I bet they planed on it being straight.:whistling



The home owner is into curves. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

This deck over a coy pond is on his property as well. 


https://www.jlconline.com/deck-builder/cutting-curves_o


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> This deck over a *koi* pond is on his property as well.
> 
> 
> 
> _______________


:thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> The home owner is into curves.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


:thumbsup:

Me too.  :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Working on a few cabinets......

Tom


----------



## shanewreckd

Took a while to get up the hill to site today, bit of carnage lol. Got the floor rolled, crawl space pony walls framed under, whole thing backfilled Friday (pic). This afternoon once I could get up there with the trailer got it 70% sheeted by myself. Finish sheets and start plating this little guy tomorrow, maybe even bang some walls up if things get wild.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kscarpentry

Late to post, but I helped install this vanity in a bathroom I remodeled awhile back. I did the framing, drywall, rough in plumbing. Owner hired the tile installer and my neighbor that has a sawmill built the vanity from a tree that the homeowners and him cut down. Small world, and glad I got the call to help him get it installed. 

Tile was designed by the homeowners.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

A few lock miters...

Tom


----------



## onmywayup

Kscarpentry said:


> Late to post, but I helped install this vanity in a bathroom I remodeled awhile back. I did the framing, drywall, rough in plumbing. Owner hired the tile installer and my neighbor that has a sawmill built the vanity from a tree that the homeowners and him cut down. Small world, and glad I got the call to help him get it installed.
> 
> Tile was designed by the homeowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


How did he cleanly cut those radii on the big field tiles as he got tighter into the spiral? Were they a pre-designed and cut spiral or something? Man I gotta watch this dude work for a day or two.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> A few lock miters...
> 
> Tom


No packing tape in the shop?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> No packing tape in the shop?


Rolls of it. 

These are machined lock miters not simple miters, they can't be folded. 

Tom


----------



## onmywayup

tjbnwi said:


> Rolls of it.
> 
> These are machined lock miters not simple miters, they can't be folded.
> 
> Tom


Well phuck ya learn somethin' new every time you log on here, if you pay attention. Never seen a miter like that before. What're the bits like that route those out?


----------



## Leo G

You can still use packing tape.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You can still use packing tape.


You won’t get the recommended 150 psi of clamping pressure the glue requires.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

You're not getting it with spring clamps either.


----------



## tjbnwi

onmywayup said:


> Well phuck ya learn somethin' new every time you log on here, if you pay attention. Never seen a miter like that before. What're the bits like that route those out?


I have the Infinity bit for small stuff, all of this work was done with the Freeborn. 

A video on how they both work.






Tom


----------



## Leo G

Not much information. Would have like to see the shaper cutter in action.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Not much information. Would have like to see the shaper cutter in action.


Try this one.

I don’t use a dado stack to remove the tongue, I have a 1/4" grooving blade.






Tom


----------



## overanalyze

I think Freeborn is the one Spencer prefers as well. Adds the table saw dado step but he feels it's a much better joint over the Infinity one. He does a ton of lock miter beam work.


----------



## tjbnwi

The miter locks with the clamps removed. Glue gets sanded off, seam filled with glazing, glazing sanded. 

Very little glazing remains in the joint.

Tom


----------



## shanewreckd

Didn't have the material for the 11' tall foyer but not bad for me and a couple of 18 year old kids. They're good eggs.

Hoping for trusses on Friday.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Work is slow for a bit and I'll be getting my wisdom teeth yanked so I'll have some recovery time with that too so I figured what the hell I'll refinish another sks stock. It's snowing and cold out so my outside hobbies are done. This time I'll probably do some kind of unusual color seeing as I've only done Walnut stain with the other ones. I've got a spare that I bought that's already blue so I don't want to do that. I've got a water based stain in green I could try but I'll have to take a look at the Cloverdale stains and see if there's anything else fun to try.


----------



## overanalyze

Crane day! House is almost 60' deep so these are tall bastards! Piggies to go on top yet. It was a gorgeous fall day!


----------



## Leo G

Finally getting to the final assembly on this kitchen. Taking way too long.

The island is Aegean Teal and the kitchen is White Dove









This pullout will have a pc of 2cm stone on it as a pullout countertop for working dough. Used KV 500lb slides









Drawers drawers drawers


















Pullout for sheet pans


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks great. They always take longer than we wish they would. Time is the cost of a quality job.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The Tandems are piss'n me off. I always have an issue with the tops of the drawer fronts tilting out a bit. Enough to notice. I make sure my drawers are are square in all directions.

I went on WoodWeb and asked if anyone else has this issue and within a few minutes someone said, yes, same issue.

So after the island I decided to add a .027" shim on the front of the slide to push it up a bit and tilt the slide and that seemed to fixed the issue so far. Might have to go to .030" because the sheet good pullout was a tad bit forward at the top.

Got 23 drawers/pull outs working today. 8 more to go tomorrow and then onto doors which are soooo much easier.


----------



## tjbnwi

Try raising the rear tab hole location slightly. This should keep the front from tilting.

Tom


----------



## Jaws

Buchanan. 

My brother and his super arent liking the strategic layout of my sales - one going up in Oatmeal, one on lake marble falls, one on a ranch outside marble falls, a huge one going up on Inks, this one on Buchanan, have an intent to build in Kingsland, one in design in Hoover Valley on the Colorado arm. All over gods creation. 

They will be plenty pissed if I sell any of the ones I'm looking at over the next two days, summit springs and Johnson City  

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Nothing in Horseshoe which is weird for us

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## deckman22

Oh well. You do supply them with a gas card right? Windshield time?


----------



## Jaws

Yeah my brother gets a new f 250 and a third of the net, the super gets a 2 year old f 250 a nice salary and is bonused well. Both get new tablets, smart phones, vacation etc... eben have a proposal from all state for health insurance on my desk we are looking through 

They are spoiled 

The kicker is neither one of them has ever brought in a job or sold a job so they go where the big fella sends em  

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Reversed diamond raised panel doors.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Reversed diamond raised panel doors.
> 
> Tom
> View attachment 506169













Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

Thanks Mike. Forum still rotates pictures on a mobile device.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Are the pyramid panels MDF? How was the angle cut? Widebelt and a jig?


----------



## tjbnwi

Yes, MDF.

Had them rough shaped on a CNC (I don’t have a wide belt), finished them off by hand, primed and sanded to make sure they were right.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

So they still have a tongue to go into the groove. Much better than tapered to nearly a point.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Are the pyramid panels MDF? How was the angle cut? Widebelt and a jig?


I would think a bandsaw and sled would be easier and then touched up on a widebelt.


----------



## Leo G

Both would be best. Bandsaw it to near size and finish off on the belt sander. A 60 grit belt will chew some MDF off in a hurry.


----------



## Deckhead

Never ran MDF through a widebelt. I hate that stuff. I would think it would gum up some belts since the dust is so fine.

Plenty of ways to skin that cat and I'm thinking Tom did it right... Let someone else deal with the MDF dust...


----------



## tjbnwi

Yes, they still have a tongue, assembled as you would a "normal" door.

Problem I see with a band saw or wide belt is maintaining the tongue.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Only way to maintain a tongue is to CNC or a router jig.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Simply resubscribing to this thread.


----------



## rblakes1

Trimmed out 5 skylights in a 250 year old barn turned house this week. The roof is just a little wavy





































-Rich


----------



## Diamond D.

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Simply resubscribing to this thread.


It seems like you only have to look at the ones you were subscribed to, and then it remembers, I don't know? 🤷‍♂️ 

I haven't been getting any notifications for the last couple of weeks, thought things were slow, so I didn't know of the change, missed donating my meager points. 
Meanwhile after looking at a couple threads, I'm subscribed to, they are now popping up on email, without 
re-subscribing.

D.


----------



## Jaws

This is my dads old mason, he's like 60 and still stacking. They are slow but they do clean work























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Jaws said:


> This is my dads old mason, he's like 60 and still stacking. They are slow but they do clean work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Old School! 👍

D.


----------



## Calidecks

Great working conditions. This is a roofing supply house that recently started selling composite decking. Building a display deck.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

Just signed an intent to build for this sweet addition project. Deck is suspended concrete with a salt finish. Outdoor kitchen is masonry block with flagstone, Coyote appliances, Silestone etc... doors are Lincoln or Kolbe, talked them into the main door getting rid of the two windows and installing a 12' 4 panel door that opens 6'0 in the middle. 

Adding a bathroom and remodeling another at the same time, gutting attic apartment for spray foam and mini split, unoccupied thank God. 

I'm betting 13 - 16 weeks from start to finish























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> Just signed an intent to build for this sweet addition project. Deck is suspended concrete with a salt finish. Outdoor kitchen is masonry block with flagstone, Coyote appliances, Silestone etc... doors are Lincoln or Kolbe, talked them into the main door getting rid of the two windows and installing a 12' 4 panel door that opens 6'0 in the middle.
> 
> Adding a bathroom and remodeling another at the same time, gutting attic apartment for spray foam and mini split, unoccupied thank God.
> 
> I'm betting 13 - 16 weeks from start to finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Kolbe, eh... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> Kolbe, eh...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I prefer Lincoln right now. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A little bathroom up on a hill.
































































...


----------



## Leo G

Came out nice. Small rooms are such a pain.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Came out nice. Small rooms are such a pain.


I culture stone guy will do the shower stall. I'll go back for grab bars and shower curtain and stuff.
House was built in '64 so we went right over the old floor. Asbestos more than likely.
Homes in the subdivision that are original are worth 750,000$ 3 bedroom 2 bath single wall.


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> Just signed an intent to build for this sweet addition project. Deck is suspended concrete with a salt finish. Outdoor kitchen is masonry block with flagstone, Coyote appliances, Silestone etc... doors are Lincoln or Kolbe, talked them into the main door getting rid of the two windows and installing a 12' 4 panel door that opens 6'0 in the middle.
> 
> Adding a bathroom and remodeling another at the same time, gutting attic apartment for spray foam and mini split, unoccupied thank God.
> 
> I'm betting 13 - 16 weeks from start to finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


You guys ever do exterior pocket sliders there? That area doesn't make sense to do it but they are pretty cool when you have dead wall space.

Good call on the back doors, will look much better having a full panels on the ends rather than those windows.


----------



## Calidecks

All framed up. Also got some decking on today. 

This deck is a display deck for ABC Supplies. It will have two different styles of railing. Half and half. 





















Mike.
*___*


----------



## TurnkeyConst

Clean rooms for medical research


----------



## Jaws

Deckhead said:


> You guys ever do exterior pocket sliders there? That area doesn't make sense to do it but they are pretty cool when you have dead wall space.
> 
> Good call on the back doors, will look much better having a full panels on the ends rather than those windows.


There are some but I haven't used. Use a lot of La Cantina accordion folding doors like the one you saw at my Parade house when you were here 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

TurnkeyConst said:


> View attachment 506698
> 
> Clean rooms for medical research


So what do you make the walls out of?

Doesn’t look like drywall.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Maybe FRP kine stuff???


----------



## overanalyze

Current state of our house build. Mason had a job's material not show up for a different job so he's here a bit early but happy to make it work and get our stone on earlier than originally thought.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Very nice looking house build overanalyze. That nice flat wide open lot is something we don't see lot of here.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Very nice looking house build overanalyze. That nice flat wide open lot is something we don't see lot of here.


👍

I know. 😄

Im super stoked when I can run a skid steer on 3 sides.


----------



## shanewreckd

Got the small custom locked up yesterday, cleaned and moved over to the passive house. Going to be nice building on 155acres with no one around.












































Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Man beautiful country


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Very nice looking house build overanalyze. That nice flat wide open lot is something we don't see lot of here.


We felt cramped on this on because the next lot is being built on too right now...10' setbacks is really tight for us.


----------



## TurnkeyConst

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So what do you make the walls out of?
> 
> Doesn’t look like drywall.


It’s a galvanized skin with some kind of clean coating. Not 100% sure on it but it sounds good ha! Panels are 3ft x 10ft high x 3” thick.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...

































































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Doing a trial run with kem aqua through the hvlp









- Rich


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> How are you finding the Nudura? I like it but it sure moves a lot compared to Logix.


I find it's much nicer to put together, the way it locks is way better than zip tying or wiring all your blocks together so they don't pull apart while installing like the Platinum. You are right though, it does have quite a bit of movement, have to be very cognizant of where a cut is vs the next closest web. We learnt a couple lessons for sure on the install but that's how it goes.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

I had a crane truck on Tuesday deliver the trusses but had to leave them until today. Hopefully get the tin on Monday and be done this pole barn by Tuesday.
















Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

shanewreckd said:


> I had a crane truck on Tuesday deliver the trusses but had to leave them until today. Hopefully get the tin on Monday and be done this pole barn by Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention the part about 20cm of snow falling on us all day, that was a cute little addition to the experience. New radio kept the spirit up lol









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

shanewreckd said:


> I had a crane truck on Tuesday deliver the trusses but had to leave them until today. Hopefully get the tin on Monday and be done this pole barn by Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


You ever decide to move to warmer weather holler. Lol

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Jaws said:


> You ever decide to move to warmer weather holler. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I'm more scared of melting at this point lol but if I'm ever down in Texas I'd for sure hit you up.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Roofs going on now

Inch of closed cell on the whole envelope and filled the cavities with open






























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Fixin up an office above the garage... little experimenting with the weed torch...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tgeb said:


> Did a little footing for a building this week.
> 
> View attachment 506867
> View attachment 506868


No strings or forms?

How do you hold elevation?


----------



## Big Johnson

bwiab said:


> Fixin up an office above the garage... little experimenting with the weed torch...



Don‘t burn the place down.


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> No strings or forms?
> 
> How do you hold elevation?


Rebar grade pins every six feet or so. You can see two in the first pic, one just to the right of the chute and another a little further to the right. Then used a strait 2x4 to screed between them.


----------



## Jaws

Looks like work at the Jaws ranch. Mason showed with stone and sand earlier than anticipated for the 18x18 patio/fire pit i added to the outdoor kitchen for my wife, so got to get it all prepped before fridays pour. This is the last job he's doing before the end of the year so I dont want them to drift, so I we will bag the sidewalk in the front and they can start laying that stone. Its a different rock to match the house so it doesn't matter 

Roofs going on the camper port today and washed gravel gets delivered Friday, go get the camper next week. 

Start welding the kitchen roof together Sunday, painter is scheduled to come paint it and the outside of the kids play house week after next. Then just sheet the roof, set appliances and that'll be it until late spring, ribbon curbs, finish the entrance, set opener, and landscaping next fall. Still got a lot of brush to clear.. Never ending lol

That flag stone will look real good until one of the cows takes a chit on it  

Chits been frustrating this week, was supposed to be not working this month and it looks like 6 10s and work lights when I get home, got way too many starting, about to start, underway and projects developing for spring. All which requires my attention. Truck got put in the shop, my super is having a baby Wednesday, and my office is 30 mins from my house . Good thing I'm good at multi tasking






























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

She's moving along. Waste from the camper shed became underpinning for the kids play house. Painter will paint thr play house next week 

Side walk is taking form, scrap flag stone from when we built the house
















Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Getting close to wrapping this up. It is amazing how time consuming something like this can be. Little left on the outside then be done.























Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Randy Bush said:


> Getting close to wrapping this up. It is amazing how time consuming something like this can be. Little left on the outside then be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Are those 3' wide panels on the interior walls? 
That last piece at the top of the end wall was a long miserable cut if so 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got a call list night from a client, someone tried breaking their door down while they were eating dinner. 

Told them I'd get there today to get it secured and some feeling of safety back to them
















- Rich


----------



## hdavis

Close call.


----------



## rblakes1

Yeah, there is an abandoned house next door that just sold, they think the person might have tried to break into the wrong house. 

I think I was the second call after the police

- Rich


----------



## Randy Bush

mrcat said:


> Are those 3' wide panels on the interior walls?
> That last piece at the top of the end wall was a long miserable cut if so
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yes they are and yes it was a pain doing those long cuts, but I have a pair of electrics that make it easier. Had to get creative in the small corners to not fight it to much .


----------



## Diamond D.

rblakes1 said:


> Got a call list night from a client, someone tried breaking their door down while they were eating dinner.
> 
> Told them I'd get there today to get it secured and some feeling of safety back to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Uh, I like how you got some paint on the strike plate to make it look like it's always been there.
Good job.

D.


----------



## rblakes1

Diamond D. said:


> Uh, I like how you got some paint on the strike plate to make it look like it's always been there.
> Good job.
> 
> D.


Lol, didn't notice that. I'll be back Monday to do the second coat, I'll make sure to get some more paint on for a real authentic feel

I was fighting a migraine all day, so I'll call that a win

- Rich


----------



## shanewreckd

Pole barn passed framing/final inspection. Bracing the trusses to meet the RD spec (beyond manufacturer or engineer) took a big chunk of my time, but it is what it is. 

Now I can sink my teeth into the passive house build.





































Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Last site meeting before we break ground on Tuesday 

Going to be a cool house for the price point. A variation of the screen shot but with stone, no brick, cutting third stall off.























Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Inks lake custom. Pour 3 of 4 next week for the house, then one more for the shop. Be going vertical soon. Tight lot, not much room

Framing package for this was 47k more than in June












































Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

shanewreckd said:


> Pole barn passed framing/final inspection. Bracing the trusses to meet the RD spec (beyond manufacturer or engineer) took a big chunk of my time, but it is what it is.
> 
> Now I can sink my teeth into the passive house build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


How do you set your posts?

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Mason is done, siding is done except for the front board & batten...still on backorder. Insulation next week!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Inks lake custom. Pour 3 of 4 next week for the house, then one more for the shop. Be going vertical soon. Tight lot, not much room
> 
> Framing package for this was 47k more than in June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Damn Hoss.

I remember when you joined up here, doing kitchen and bath remodels. 

Now you got this mega home stuff going on. 👍

Been fun to watch bro.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Randy Bush said:


> How do you set your posts?


Beg, borrow or steal one of these. Cat's meow.


----------



## Randy Bush

Tinstaafl said:


> Beg, borrow or steal one of these. Cat's meow.
> View attachment 507034


I guess I should have been more specific, concrete or crushed rock. I have my manlift to lift them up. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I've used concrete on the few I've done. Certainly wouldn't rule out crushed rock though. You?


----------



## Randy Bush

Tinstaafl said:


> I've used concrete on the few I've done. Certainly wouldn't rule out crushed rock though. You?


Have not done any really. but have a job coming up of adding a leanto to a barn. Have heard of guys setting a concrete pad in the bottom for the post then use gravel for fill. Say it will set a post every bit as tight as concrete and don't have the problem of post rot at the concrete line.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Rot's going to happen eventually, no matter what you use. It happens at the air/moisture interface. Keep the top of your concrete 2-3' down and it will happen near the top of the dirt instead of the concrete line..

Crushed rock in theory will help provide drainage so there's little moisture to enable the process, but just how well that works will depend on the surrounding soil.


----------



## shanewreckd

We poured 10" sonotubes with 24" big foots 5' deep and wet set a saddle bracket. 12' posts I manned into place by hand, apprentice ready to brace it up. The 40' 1¾" LVL was the real struggle.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

If it's soupy soil when wet, posts can wiggle. Crushed rock won't stop that, unless you do something like line the hole with geotextile before setting the post and putting in the crushed rock.


----------



## shanewreckd

Very sandy out at that lake. That, plus the Regional District requirements for needing min. 4' of frost protection and a flare out to prevent up-thrust means it's almost impossible to ground set your posts here. I don't believe you can flare the bottom of an augered hole and wet set the post in 24" of concrete and it'll "count" towards requirements, but YMMV.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Pad for a room addition. We use a lot of rebar in California.


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> Last site meeting before we break ground on Tuesday
> 
> Going to be a cool house for the price point. A variation of the screen shot but with stone, no brick, cutting third stall off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Just curious... What are you using for your renderings?...


----------



## shanewreckd

Chugging right along on the net zero house build, got floors in and 1 wall shy of the exteriors done. Most of the basement gradework is also complete. Get garage walls up next week while we have the help of the excavator, hopefully start on interiors before we close up for Christmas. Building a 2x4 house inside this 2x6 shell.

Love building out on property, only person that can lookyloo is the client.












































Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Pounder said:


> View attachment 507134
> 
> Pad for a room addition. We use a lot of rebar in California.


What part of Cali are you from?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> What part of Cali are you from?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Northern, the bay area,


----------



## overanalyze

Panoramic of the build site for a custom next year. In design stages now. Gonna be a fun one!! Client is awesome!


----------



## tgeb

Beautiful spot for a new build. Is that a lake?


----------



## overanalyze

tgeb said:


> Beautiful spot for a new build. Is that a lake?


Yes sir. Probably one of the better remaining lake lots left.


----------



## tjbnwi

Follow up to the reversed raised diamond doors.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Came out great.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Came out great.


Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Hey Tom, how do you cut the diamonds?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## onmywayup

Calidecks said:


> Hey Tom, how do you cut the diamonds?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I was just wondering the same thing. Almost twenty years in, and there is SO MUCH **** I still don't know. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

I think he had said they were CNC'd when he first mentioned the project

- Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Hey Tom, how do you cut the diamonds?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*





onmywayup said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. Almost twenty years in, and there is SO MUCH **** I still don't know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



Had the panels CNC'd, then we sanded, then we primed, then sanded, then assembled, then sanded, then.....

There are more things I don't know than I know. My biggest problem is my criteia for if we can do something---they ask "can you do this", I ask--"you got money", they get a yes or no depending on their answer. 

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> Had the panels CNC'd, then we sanded, then we primed, then sanded, then assembled, then sanded, then.....
> 
> There are more things I don't know than I know. My biggest problem is my criteia for if we can do something---they ask "can you do this", I ask--"you got money", they get a yes or no depending on their answer.
> 
> Tom


Exactly. My couched response is, "The correct question is not, 'can I do it,' it is, can you afford me to do it"


----------



## tgeb

I set some form work on that footing I did a couple weeks ago. Had to wait on the plumber to get his pipes in the ground. 

I left a section out so I can run the stone base in this week. 

Then the forecast is for rain and snow this week, so I went back today and put tarps on the whole thing.


----------



## Leo G

Big tarp!


----------



## tgeb

Leo G said:


> Big tarp!


2 tarps actually, the foundation is 24X48. Biggest I could get today was 30X50, but with the plumbers pipes sticking up I knew that wouldn't be enough, so I decided to add a 20X30 to make sure everything was covered. 200 bucks or so of protection. 

Kinda windy on this site....I hope they're still in place after the weather.


----------



## Randy Bush

Starting on my last major job of the year. Get new siding, steel, new soffit , fascia and gutters. Like these that can do off step ladders.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Spent the last week working on this built in/fireplace remodel.

Before we started, the homeowner got a very rare concession out of me and I knocked my price down four hundred bucks. It was probably a little overbid anyway, and I really wanted the project. 

When we finished today, the guy pays me, hands me the biggest bottle of Larceny bourbon I've ever seen, then tries to give me four hundred extra bucks. He says "this looks awesome, don't ever discount your work again."

I thanked him for the work, put the four hundred back on the counter, grabbed the Larceny, and headed off to the next job. Damn good day overall.























Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Got the exteriors finished, whole house and garage is standing now. Started back inside on the double wall and interior layout today. Sucks to layout the staggered studs but I'm geeking hard on the building science so it's an incredibly fun build.

Also got power hooked up today so that's a nice change!
















Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

shanewreckd said:


> Got the exteriors finished, whole house and garage is standing now. Started back inside on the double wall and interior layout today. Sucks to layout the staggered studs but I'm geeking hard on the building science so it's an incredibly fun build.
> 
> Also got power hooked up today so that's a nice change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Are you using fiberglass for both walls with Polly on the inner most wall?

Do the window openings get ply to close the gap or just left as is?


----------



## shanewreckd

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Are you using fiberglass for both walls with Polly on the inner most wall?
> 
> Do the window openings get ply to close the gap or just left as is?


We will have a vapour barrier on the warm side of the 2x4 wall as per code, and our spec sheet calls for a blown in blanket insulation to fill the entire cavity.

Windows will have a vinyl jam return that catches the 2x4 wall, and drywall returns into that, very minimal thermal bridging.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Finally getting around to adding back up lights to my trailers.
Tool trailer lights used to be work lights that I never used anymore. 
















I am also going to add some flashing strobes to the dump trailer( Outside amber lights) so when I am unloading the machine I can have some extra warning for drivers. I also have a pair of strobes on the front pillars


----------



## META

The lake house on helical piles.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

META said:


> The lake house on helical piles.


So did you buy a drone for those great pics?


----------



## META

bwiab said:


> So did you buy a drone for those great pics?


Yeah. I have the Mavic 2 Pro. It is a really nice piece of Chinese technology lol.






Mavic 2 Pro - DJI Mobile Online Store (United States)


DJI Official Online Store, shop Phantom, Inspire 1, Osmo, Ronin and more.




m.dji.com





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

It has been a good week back so far. Got the front deck in, the 3 season room floor and walls framed, and the deck posts on to carry the ends of the trusses. Couple beams to set, one more big post, and another section of wall on top of the 3 season room to carry the mono scissor trusses. We will be all set for trusses on Monday.

Also, ready for our radon inspection for the basement slab tomorrow so we can start throwing down underslab insulation and in floor heat. And our excavation sub is making great progress on the lagoon.























Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

No idea what a 3 season room is but it's looking good up there. Love the sunset pic.


----------



## Leo G

Unheated porch is what we consider a 3 season room around here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Unheated porch is what we consider a 3 season room around here.


Is it open or screened in?


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No idea what a 3 season room is but it's looking good up there. Love the sunset pic.


Sunrise lol

The 3 season room in this house was supposed to be uninsulated and "only" double pane windows. It might get insulated now but it'll still be at a far lower standard than our 11" of insulation for the main house to meet net zero standards.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> Sunrise lol


----------



## Pounder

I don't get how you fellows can work in the snow. It was 46 the other day and I was thinking about packing it up for the day.


----------



## META

Pounder said:


> I don't get how you fellows can work in the snow. It was 46 the other day and I was thinking about packing it up for the day.


It's either that, or eat snow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

My dogs need food, don't want my cat to look any tastier to them lol. Snow sucks more than the cold, constantly scraping material just to layout, tape collecting snow, freezing with 4' still sticking out... Thankful we have had a mild winter, only been down to -10ish in the mornings and -2 by midday, perfect working temps.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


This one has some of the sunset glow in it. Ready for trusses Monday morning. The rises and sets have been pretty awesome around here the last couple weeks. Last one is a different sunrise from Thursday I believe.
















Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Pounder said:


> I don't get how you fellows can work in the snow. It was 46 the other day and I was thinking about packing it up for the day.


Your body conditions to cold more than you expect. The first week of cold temps are really cold and then after that unless is -20c all day it’s not bad.
Tools on the other hand never get used to cold. I have two payloads framing nailers one works perfect in the cold the other misses every third shot.


----------



## Pounder

Job I'm on now gets wind right off the bay. Cold damp air just seems to cut right through whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Pounder said:


> Job I'm on now gets wind right off the bay. Cold damp air just seems to cut right through whatever I'm wearing.


👍

Im up in Humboldt, and when you get a 38 degree day, a 30 mph wind off the ocean, and it’s pouring rain, it’ll chill you quick.

I think it’s the moisture more than anything. Dry snow and below freezing would be better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pounder said:


> Job I'm on now gets wind right off the bay. Cold damp air just seems to cut right through whatever I'm wearing.


That sounds like it really sucks.


----------



## shanewreckd

Moisture in the air definitely plays a big part. Our humidity has been quite high lately, but the wind has been hovering around 50-60km/h which is the real killer. I believe you when you say the wind off the bay gets chilly, one of the coldest I've ever been was -5°C in Prince Rupert, humidity at 100%. Cold through my bones, and then the wind picked up to 100km. Tied with -45 in Fort St John with 40-50km winds...

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

You guys started getting snow in September in BC didn’t you?


----------



## Randy Bush

shanewreckd said:


> Thoughts on that strange mini-hip section? It was super weird to frame and cap, but I think it turned out alright for what it is. Still a weird azz design to me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I have done it that way before. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

shanewreckd said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate that.
> 
> This is a custom house being built to net zero standard. We always sheet on the ground prior to lifting the walls, the tall walls I'm assuming are in question we placed using an excavator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


How can it be net zero when you are using fossil fuel equipment to build it?

Or do they pay a fee to counteract that?

Just wondering.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You gonna report him to the biden administration


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> You gonna report him to the biden administration


According to John Kerry, even if the US went to zero carbon tomorrow it would no longer matter because 90% of the problem is outside the US... uh, duh...


----------



## Randy Bush

Signed this today. Replace door unit and both side windows. $10000. Just cost for door not installed. Lady didn't even bat an eye. Sounds like be replacing rest of windows in the house too. 15yr old house.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> According to John Kerry, even if the US went to zero carbon tomorrow it would no longer matter because 90% of the problem is outside the US... uh, duh...


Which is why I had a big rant in another thread. We are not the country that needs to stave off our polluting. India and china are two of the big ones that need to come into compliance.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> You gonna report him to the biden administration


He is in Canada , He will be fine. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

VinylHanger said:


> How can it be net zero when you are using fossil fuel equipment to build it?
> 
> Or do they pay a fee to counteract that?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Net zero on energy consumption for the house itself, not a full carbon neutral build. It'll be to passive house standard, with HRV and solar array.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Finally got this one done. With the holidays ,weather , doing some entry door installs, plus just taking it a little easy this winter. Got it all set up inthe back for the customer to put a deck on too.






























Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## David-Remodeler

Just finished this mission style table and bench set with maple and cherry edge grain top for a customer. There is definitely room for improvement, especially with the sanding and stain, but I was pretty happy with how it turned it out, the customer was thrilled and I made some money on it


----------



## Patrickstew

shanewreckd said:


> I haven't done a lot of shingling in the winter, but this one hasn't been bad. All the flat runs ran great, we made sure not to store shingles over the ridge so they stayed flat, and the weather has only just started dropping below -10. The hardest part was getting the valley to sit nice, especially the bottom weave. I nailed the windward side with a high wind pattern, not because it was called for, just because I know they won't bond until the summer and the winds have been pretty bad. Don't like doing it but had to get it done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Roofing in the Lowcountry of South Carolina it’s hard to imagine the natural conditions making a standard roof install not simple as we have it. Respect for working around the elements to make aesthetics match expectations dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Allen, about a year ago I started a thread on flipping multi-million-dollar houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contractor Talk - Professional Construction and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.contractortalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really interested in how this goes for you. Keep us up to date. Perhaps start a new thread or contact me directly.
> 
> Good luck and hopefully we talk soon!
> 
> Paul


Says topic closed off or thread not allowed. Different link maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

David-Remodeler said:


> Just finished this mission style table and bench set with maple and cherry edge grain top for a customer. There is definitely room for improvement, especially with the sanding and stain, but I was pretty happy with how it turned it out, the customer was thrilled and I made some money on it
> View attachment 508584
> View attachment 508585


Looks beautiful man. Love the finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Patrickstew said:


> Says topic closed off or thread not allowed. Different link maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, Patrick. it seems the thread is not accessible.


----------



## shanewreckd

...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

That’s cuz yer special. 👏


----------



## Youngin'

Trying my hand at painting a Little Badger.


----------



## Leo G

Nor-easter blowing through today, doesn't stop the work. Delivered the panel and other parts yesterday because we knew the snow was coming. The wall, the stone .. OMG. So far out of plumb and not in plane. But I knew that and accounted for it. The stone guys didn't do us any favors, the left leg was kicked out at the bottom and the right leg was kicked in. The top left corner of the stone was floating away from the wall by about 5/8" so I made some 1 3/8" furring strips and we plumbed up the wall and made the left, right and center strips in plane.










After that we put the panel in place and leveled it out, had to take off about 3/8" on the right side. Then put the 4" returns on with pocket screws, then the plinth blocks were screwed from the rear after we scribed them to the floor and when we put it in place it had a slight rub, just enough to hold it in place - perfect fit.

Added the crown molding, the plinth molding and then the bead surround on the stone which needed some major scribing to have it lay in there correctly. Which was the whole reason to put the panel on top of the stone instead of on the side of it.


----------



## Robie

Now let's put a gigantic flat screen on it!!


----------



## Leo G

Not gonna happen. The gigantic flat screen is in the living room one room over.


----------



## overanalyze

Pretty happy with the final results! Personal master bath. Measured the granite and installed it, made and finished the cabinets, had the mirror frames made to match the light widths, final hardware installed tonight. Only Leo knows the dirty little secret to this vanity... Plywood was a vertical grain poplar from Menards. Vanity is longer than 8' so the grain match isn't 100% but darn close.


----------



## Robie

Nice.
Yup, Leo's handy to have around.


----------



## Leo G

I can see it. No one will notice. Came out great.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> I can see it. No one will notice. Came out great.


I think it was the way to go given all the other things to consider.


----------



## Leo G

I didn't see another real option.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I didn't see another real option.


4' x 10' sheet. In poplar, there's no reason to do it. Looks good.


----------



## Leo G

Not even close.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Not sure I understand the post. It wasn't close to 8'? It wasn't close to 10'?


----------



## Leo G

Yes, but that's not the secret. Why would he tell you the secret if it was secret?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I thought he was confessing to the fact that not all the grain ran through. It looks good from Denver (and I'm guessing it looks pretty damn good up close). No reason to dig any deeper. Keep the secret.


----------



## Calidecks

Does it have to do with the handles?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Does it have to do with the handles?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


It's a secret...


----------



## SamM

Little cedar soffit I put in before Christmas. Finished after dark so I couldn't get any photos til I came back to quote some drywall work inside.

Brick and fascia were on when I started, made it a real pita. Came out ok though.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Another fence. Another 15 degree day. I ordered materials for this one on December 1st, when it was in the forties here still. Took almost eight weeks to come in, so now we're out here freezing our asses off and using charcoal to melt some ground here and there


----------



## bwiab

best part about a 2nd floor kitchen... demo'ing the old ****ty cabinets...


----------



## Jaws

Guys installing cabinets and trimming our Ranch custom, finishing up then they have to go straight back into the shop for another house cabinet and trim package for our Oatmeal ranch project.

That vanity is live edge pecan, with a floating steel shelf like the one in the powder bath at our office. We cut down the pecan for our first major project, an addition and remodel we won 4 awards for in 2012. My dad had it milled up and we left in the racks. This client is third to order one of the vanities and we have done some floating shelves with it, have a ton left. I would like to make a table top for my dining room with some it at some point 

Alder beams


----------



## Jaws

Second (main) level floor trusses going in on our Inks Lake custom home, third story should be going up next week.


----------



## Jaws

Guys started framing the Lake Buchanan house today. 

I calculated the foundation- I charged my normal rate (the high normal for the area) but when we started digging it was even softer than I figured so we went 42" on the perimeter footings instead of 30" and drilled 7 big hard points with cages..... a lot more concrete. Steel and concrete price increases plus the extra concrete brought it in to be all of what I figured, before I mark it up with a builder fee. Could of just subbed it 😆


----------



## overanalyze

Calidecks said:


> Does it have to do with the handles?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Nope...


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Nope...


Am I allowed to guess.........

Tom


----------



## danrush

overanalyze said:


> Pretty happy with the final results! Personal master bath. Measured the granite and installed it, made and finished the cabinets, had the mirror frames made to match the light widths, final hardware installed tonight. Only Leo knows the dirty little secret to this vanity... Plywood was a vertical grain poplar from Menards. Vanity is longer than 8' so the grain match isn't 100% but darn close.


I'm not guessing or looking for the secret, but are the plumbing pipes going to be boxed in? Nice looking vanity.


----------



## TPS BOCO

onmywayup said:


> Another fence. Another 15 degree day. I ordered materials for this one on December 1st, when it was in the forties here still. Took almost eight weeks to come in, so now we're out here freezing our asses off and using charcoal to melt some ground here and there


Damn! How deep do you have to go? Using concrete additives, insulation? I use the hell out of stock tank heaters for water, among other tricks in the cold......


----------



## onmywayup

TPS BOCO said:


> Damn! How deep do you have to go? Using concrete additives, insulation? I use the hell out of stock tank heaters for water, among other tricks in the cold......


About three feet. Turns out the only hole we really had trouble with was a huge flat rock, not super frozen dirt. It took every ounce of the bobcat to get through the ground on them though, but it did the job.

For concrete, we use the quick setting red bag quikrete, which doesn't require mixing ahead of time. Dump a bag in the hole, tamp it down with a 2*4, fill hole with dirt, tamp down hard. As soon as the ground melts in a couple of months, that concrete will absorb the moisture and be hard as a rock in forty five minutes. It's how we usually have to get it done for winter fences. In the meantime, it's already pretty damn sturdy just being packed in compacted earth and concrete.


----------



## TPS BOCO

onmywayup said:


> About three feet. Turns out the only hole we really had trouble with was a huge flat rock, not super frozen dirt. It took every ounce of the bobcat to get through the ground on them though, but it did the job.
> 
> For concrete, we use the quick setting red bag quikrete, which doesn't require mixing ahead of time. Dump a bag in the hole, tamp it down with a 2*4, fill hole with dirt, tamp down hard. As soon as the ground melts in a couple of months, that concrete will absorb the moisture and be hard as a rock in forty five minutes. It's how we usually have to get it done for winter fences. In the meantime, it's already pretty damn sturdy just being packed in compacted earth and concrete.


3'- wonder if the clamshells have longer handles there-LOL. Really just a single red bag in that hole? Seems like it would only cover the bottom 6" of the post. Posts stay plumb like that after a few winters? I'm looking at trying to get more large scale/industrial jobs using the prefab stuff; currently I'm mostly residential- Cedar for posts but sometimes use OCTG pipe.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

This is a bigger kitchen in the state housing project.. I've been putting together a lot of cabinets lately.. The counter tops are white quarts. We had some heavy rain the other day.


----------



## onmywayup

TPS BOCO said:


> 3'- wonder if the clamshells have longer handles there-LOL. Really just a single red bag in that hole? Seems like it would only cover the bottom 6" of the post. Posts stay plumb like that after a few winters? I'm looking at trying to get more large scale/industrial jobs using the prefab stuff; currently I'm mostly residential- Cedar for posts but sometimes use OCTG pipe.


Single bag, been doing it this way for many years. I've been called back for warped posts and a sagging gate here and there, but never for a fence leaning that I've built. The concrete fills more like half to 2/3 of the hole.

Fences are the only thing we can get away with a three foot hole for. Everything structural this far north requires a 42" depth. I'm due to build a good sized deck here, but we wont tackle something like those holes and footing until the ground melts a bit here in the spring.


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> Pretty happy with the final results! Personal master bath. Measured the granite and installed it, made and finished the cabinets, had the mirror frames made to match the light widths, final hardware installed tonight. Only Leo knows the dirty little secret to this vanity... Plywood was a vertical grain poplar from Menards. Vanity is longer than 8' so the grain match isn't 100% but darn close.


Looks great. Good choice on where to break the grain sequence. It's very unnoticeable because of the vertical line changes and height difference draws your eye away from it...


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Am I allowed to guess.........
> 
> Tom


Sure!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

danrush said:


> I'm not guessing or looking for the secret, but are the plumbing pipes going to be boxed in? Nice looking vanity.


Yeah I will have a removable piece underneath to hide those. Exterior wall so I didn't want them inside the wall. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## danrush

Alot of my designers have me cover/wrap the pipes with the cabinet materials, but I always thought it looks best to match the wall.


----------



## overanalyze

danrush said:


> Alot of my designers have me cover/wrap the pipes with the cabinet materials, but I always thought it looks best to match the wall.


Yeah I agree...this will be white like the walls. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Fix for a previous hack job by the plumber...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CK4xzS1DIRq/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Fix for a previous hack job by the plumber...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CK4xzS1DIRq/


Very nice, you get to do all the fancy stuff.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Very nice, you get to do all the fancy stuff.


The fancy stuff is how we get through the mundane stuff...


----------



## KAP

overanalyze said:


> Fix for a previous hack job by the plumber...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CK4xzS1DIRq/


Creative... 

Just curious... did you run out of paint?


----------



## overanalyze

KAP said:


> Creative...
> 
> Just curious... did you run out of paint?


 no...why?


----------



## META

Church fire damage repair. 

Yesterday and today.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

I'm not sure how to say this without being an ass so I'll just say it.

Meta, that is snow, not fire my man...


----------



## Leo G

Darn holy candles.


----------



## Deckhead

So some more questions about working in snow like that. Does it melt when you're working because of body heat and the various heat coming off electrical or battery tools? Does the snow get trapped behind plywood and such and then just have to melt off after the wood is fastened?

And finally, do you ever get used to it? It looks like it'd be hard to work because you have so many layers of clothing on and probably can't feel your fingers after a bit. The plywood and such seems like it would be frozen and prone to cracking as well. I really have to go up north some time and experience those working conditions just to answer all the questions about it. My parents lived up north in the 60's but they didn't work outside, only my grandpa did and he's dead so I can't really ask him questions about it. He did say that it was worse working in the jungles in WWII then working in the snow. He hated working in the heat and humidity if he wasn't on the water (owned a marina here). 

It'd be an interesting test to take someone from the south and plug them up somewhere way up north where it's cold, cold and see how bad it is for them. I'm sure you guys would get a chuckle. Then take someone from up north and have them work way far south, like Miami or the Keys in August.

Daydreaming is not conducive for getting work done...


----------



## Robie

META said:


> Flip flops not advised!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Leo G

Where you'd be the laughing stock of the admission room.

He's got a chill.....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

He would take 2 steps outside and turn around and go home. Lol

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> He would take 2 steps outside and turn around and go home. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


This is correct.


----------



## Patrickstew

SamM said:


> Little cedar soffit I put in before Christmas. Finished after dark so I couldn't get any photos til I came back to quote some drywall work inside.
> 
> Brick and fascia were on when I started, made it a real pita. Came out ok though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


This looks really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

shanewreckd said:


> Southerners
> 
> Snow gets everywhere, like sand but cold. It freezes material together, fingers and toes, nails in your bags... It blows throughout a building, but it will melt when you get it tight and put heat in for the drywallers. We just have to leave it warm longer to get it as dry, kind of like rainy climates. It'll only melt off the fastest carpenters, those speed demons of framing efficiency that move so fast they are a fiery blur.
> 
> I would die framing down south. I get heat exhaustion fairly easily, and I start puking when I'm working at any kind of good pace. Where I grew up, winters usually stayed around -35°C, dropping in January to around -50°C. Before the windchill factor mind you. BC ain't so bad, it's been -10 most of the winter and I've been down to a tshirt several times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Gets a little thick and sticky here in Charleston SC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

First Hardie “Dream Collection” custom color reside start today. Let’s just say I got the color choice in writing as it’s definitely bold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I see that house is up in the air. Is it on the beach? Cape Hatteras ??


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> He would take 2 steps outside and turn around and go home. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk














Mike.
*___*


----------



## Randy Bush

Patrickstew said:


> First Hardie “Dream Collection” custom color reside start today. Let’s just say I got the color choice in writing as it’s definitely bold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I worked on a new house last year that had Trex on side walls, color was not what the lady wanted and builder did not have in writting color , needless to say it had to be changed out.


----------



## Patrickstew

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see that house is up in the air. Is it on the beach? Cape Hatteras ??


North Myrtle SC. Cherry Grove specifically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Randy Bush said:


> I worked on a new house last year that had Trex on side walls, color was not what the lady wanted and builder did not have in writting color , needless to say it had to be changed out.


Sounds like an expensive and easily avoidable whoopsie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Patrickstew said:


> Gets a little thick and sticky here in Charleston SC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't need to know that much about your personal life

- Rich


----------



## Jaws

Ditra and tile going in on both floors of our Lake Marble Falls Custom simultaneously. I delivered sinks today for countertop templating


----------



## Leo G

I can understand putting it in the bath for waterproofing. Why everywhere else? Just as an isolation membrane?


----------



## Deckhead

Tile will never crack and helps the echo in large rooms.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> I can understand putting it in the bath for waterproofing. Why everywhere else? Just as an isolation membrane?


 We will not install tile on a horizontal surface without uncoupling membrane. If it's on the walls it either has a board from Schulter or Kerdi over it. Tile will never crack, superior install method imo to straight to concrete

Schuter should send Paul (Austin DB) a bottle and pick up a tab at Mortons for him once a quarter. Rough guess is we have 15k feet of tile floors on the books right now, plus more than 20 showers. I wasn't a believer until he and I became friends


----------



## Tinstaafl

So you're saying his name isn't actually Austin DirtBag?


----------



## Leo G

That's what I figured, isolation membrane.


----------



## rblakes1

Thats a lot of tile 

Is it standard down there to do flooring around the cabs?


----------



## rblakes1

Getting the finish coat on my bathroom cabinets today. KA+ through my Nova 395, first time using both (used regular ka thru hvlp on the last cabinet I built) 

Had a few spots that sagged, but I've read that's an issue spraying this stuff on vertical surfaces.

Just finished the third coat on the cabs, need to second coat the door/ drawer fronts tomorrow






























- Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Sagging is only an issue if you exceed 4 mills wet when spraying. Get a wet mill gauge and pratice a little. After awhile you'll get the hang of how much to apply.

Looks good.

DO NOT IN ANY WAY MIX THE KA AND THE KA+. DO NOT EVEN SPRAY ONE OVER THE OTHER!

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Thank you. 

I have a wet mil gauge. I admit I didn't check any vertical surfaces, just a few horizontal spots. 
I'm thinking part of the issue is the tip size, I had a 210 in there so I wouldn't get the face frames loaded up, I'm sure a 3 or 4 would be better suited for panels

- Rich


----------



## Leo G

You guys are funny. For the most part I use two tips. A 06-134 (.011" ~ 36-611) and an 12-174 (.015" ~ 36-815)

The 06 is when I do smaller stuff or clears and the 12 is when I do larger stuff, lots of doors and large panels.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> You guys are funny. For the most part I use two tips. A 06-134 (.011" ~ 36-611) and an 12-174 (.015" ~ 36-815)
> 
> The 06 is when I do smaller stuff or clears and the 12 is when I do larger stuff, lots of doors and large panels.


What's the "36" mean?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

I have no idea. That's a different number for CAT vs Kremlin tips. The tips I get are from CAT because they are $20-30 cheaper than the Kremlin tips and the only difference is a 2nd cut groove that holds a retaining clip for the tip to cap. The CAT tip will just fall out of the Kremlin Air Cap, but the Kremlin tips stay put because of the ring that goes into that second groove. I also find that the CAT tips when aligned with the two notches is at a 1º angle instead of straight up and down.

Half way down the page the tips start.









Parts


Save 5% to 25% on all parts an repair kits for spray guns, pumps, pressure pots, sprayers, and more! Don't see what you need? Give us a call! Toll Free: 800-657-0703 Local: 262-784-5977 Fax: 262-784-5975




www.finishsystems.com


----------



## asgoodasdead

started a bridge repair job this week. today I was putting up these 3x12 timbers then going up inside and laying down plastic sheathing and ramboard on top






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Chinese steel?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## asgoodasdead

Calidecks said:


> Chinese steel?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


probably not, the bridge is pretty old but was re-decked recently. the failure happened when the DOT had 5-6 loaded up salt trucks sitting on the bridge waiting for dispatch before a storm 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

asgoodasdead said:


> started a bridge repair job this week. today I was putting up these 3x12 timbers then going up inside and laying down plastic sheathing and ramboard on top


What's the point of that? Just a work platform, or... ??


----------



## asgoodasdead

Tinstaafl said:


> What's the point of that? Just a work platform, or... ??


they have to core drill 300 holes and demo the deck on top. so that's to catch all the debris and water so it doesn't fall into the highway below 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

asgoodasdead said:


> probably not, the bridge is pretty old but was re-decked recently. the failure happened when the DOT had 5-6 loaded up salt trucks sitting on the bridge waiting for dispatch before a storm
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I've always wondered why they choose bridges to wait on. I've seen more trucks than that loaded on a bridge before

Or someone found a back way to get that old bridge repaired sooner than later


----------



## asgoodasdead

rblakes1 said:


> I've always wondered why they choose bridges to wait on. I've seen more trucks than that loaded on a bridge before
> 
> Or someone found a back way to get that old bridge repaired sooner than later


i mean it didn't need any repair other than those 2 beams cracking from the DOT being idiots. it was just re-decked within the past few years and it was rather pristine otherwise 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You guys are funny. For the most part I use two tips. A 06-134 (.011" ~ 36-611) and an 12-174 (.015" ~ 36-815)
> 
> The 06 is when I do smaller stuff or clears and the 12 is when I do larger stuff, lots of doors and large panels.


Rich mentioned he used a 210 tip for everything. The fan size means on a 34" tall panel he had to make 8-9 passes across the face. The 2 indicates a 4" fan at 12" from the surface, with Graco tips. This many passes will cause a build up in areas. If he had a 510 tip, it would 3.5-4 passes. 

Also, the Nova is not a AAA, there are things we can do with our settings he cannot do with his unit and gun.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Why does it always have to be about unit and tip size

- Rich


----------



## Leo G

I'm more interested in output and fan size. 😏


----------



## Easy Gibson

asgoodasdead said:


> i mean it didn't need any repair other than those 2 beams cracking from the DOT being idiots. it was just re-decked within the past few years and it was rather pristine otherwise
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What's that at? I'll drive under and honk tomorrow.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I'm more interested in output and fan size. 😏


They go hand in hand.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Easy Gibson said:


> What's that at? I'll drive under and honk tomorrow.


Didn't you hear? Everything is shut down and if you drive you're gonna die! 

- Rich


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Rich mentioned he used a 210 tip for everything. The fan size means on a 34" tall panel he had to make 8-9 passes across the face. The 2 indicates a 4" fan at 12" from the surface, with Graco tips. This many passes will cause a build up in areas. If he had a 510 tip, it would 3.5-4 passes.
> 
> Also, the Nova is not a AAA, there are things we can do with our settings he cannot do with his unit and gun.
> 
> Tom


I did go back to the 310 today, also did the upper "hutch" piece in stages so I could spray each side flat. Not efficient, but with how quick this stuff dries I just jumped to other stuff while I waited

That piece had the most sagging issues, trying to keep it light where the sides meet is something to focus on

- Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> The outlets and vent lined up really nice. Usually there is one that screws things up.


Looks very nice Leo! What's it called? Accent wall?


----------



## Leo G

I just call it fireplace surround paneling. It's definitely an accent wall. It's only in primer right now and will be hand painted by the client or a painter is she chooses that route. Have no idea what color it will be.


----------



## tjbnwi

A work in progress. Part of a Wednesday install.


----------



## Leo G

Vent hood?

Something else?


----------



## tjbnwi

Vent hood.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Is the metal grilling functional or decorative only?


----------



## tjbnwi

Decorative.

Tom


----------



## Jonbuild

Barn door of knotty Alder, using rustic head on my festool planer, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Concrete stain?

A big improvement. 👍


----------



## AllanE




----------



## Deckhead

Allan, do you find yourself liking all the modern designs? Almost all the houses I work on are these giant modern turds, I hate them but they sure do pay well.


----------



## AllanE

Deckhead said:


> Allan, do you find yourself liking all the modern designs? Almost all the houses I work on are these giant modern turds, I hate them but they sure do pay well.


I do like modern design when done well. We are bidding a job now for Alter Studios, an architect in Austin, they did a fantastic job on the design. This is another modern house we built that I thought was done well, Newberry Architects did the design.









Modern New Home







www.houzz.com


----------



## Deckhead

AllanE said:


> I do like modern design when done well. We are bidding a job now for Alter Studios, an architect in Austin, they did a fantastic job on the design. This is another modern house we built that I thought was done well, Newberry Architects did the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern New Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.houzz.com


At least you're warming them up a little with wood. Did a winding staircase on a curved concrete wall inside a house. Ugliest damn wall I've ever seen. White terrazzo floors, white level 5 smooth walls, white level 5 ceiling, white washed white oak treads, against a giant Grey sealed curved concrete wall. Yuck.

Client asked me what I thought, told them I think I know what it's like to be an aspirin waiting to get picked out of the bottle... the good thing is, a lot of the color comes from furniture so there is some serious money in building out furniture sets and doors. Lots of teak used here on the beaches for the modern houses.


----------



## AllanE

A pool we built on one of my new homes, before and after. This wall is where the lanterns are sitting in the finished photo.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That just a normal day for a wealthy person? Drape yourself in flowers and wade in the pool?


----------



## Deckhead

Easy Gibson said:


> That just a normal day for a wealthy person? Drape yourself in flowers and wade in the pool?


What else are you supposed to do? Wear a bathing suit and go swimming? Pshh, that's silly.

Pretty badass pool though. Those pools completely tiled take forever. I watched a crew do it at one house and it took them quite a while. The big thing that they told me is watching it against the coping because water level will tell you if it's out of line at all, looks like they did a good job.


----------



## AllanE

Easy Gibson said:


> That just a normal day for a wealthy person? Drape yourself in flowers and wade in the pool?


This was a party my client had, wife and I attended. The house was the 2nd one I built for them. Might be the nicest and best client I've ever had. Wonderful people.









Houston's Own Great Gatsby Party is an Over-the-Top Extravaganza — Champagne and Caviar Dreams Live On


Few among the 450 guests knew what was in store as they wrangled through the Mercedes- and Bentley-packed traffic along the narrow lane that led to the




www.papercitymag.com


----------



## AllanE

Deckhead said:


> What else are you supposed to do? Wear a bathing suit and go swimming? Pshh, that's silly.
> 
> Pretty badass pool though. Those pools completely tiled take forever. I watched a crew do it at one house and it took them quite a while. The big thing that they told me is watching it against the coping because water level will tell you if it's out of line at all, looks like they did a good job.


When we installed the tile, I estimated there are 600,000 pieces of 1" x 1" tile.


----------



## Deckhead

AllanE said:


> When we installed the tile, I estimated there are 600 pieces of 1" x 1" tile.


I was meeting with the homeowner about doors when he was discussing it with the pool contractor. I thought they were talking about 100's of thousands of tiles. The prices that were being thrown around were a little eye opening, it was apparently some special tile from Italy. They did come on a mat though so I'm guessing it was a lot less then 100's of thousands of actual setting.

He had in his previous pool, palm trees as well. He ended up converting them platforms for statues because the palms kept dropping **** in the pool.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

AllanE said:


> This was a party my client had, wife and I attended. The house was the 2nd one I built for them. Might be the nicest and best client I've ever had. Wonderful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houston's Own Great Gatsby Party is an Over-the-Top Extravaganza — Champagne and Caviar Dreams Live On
> 
> 
> Few among the 450 guests knew what was in store as they wrangled through the Mercedes- and Bentley-packed traffic along the narrow lane that led to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.papercitymag.com


😳


People that make money in made up trades, like lawyering. 🙄


----------



## KAP

Easy Gibson said:


> That just a normal day for a wealthy person? Drape yourself in flowers and wade in the pool?


Nah, they're there just to accent her tan lines...


----------



## META

AllanE said:


> When we installed the tile, I estimated there are 600 pieces of 1" x 1" tile.


 X 100?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Pro Bono work desk for my wife's work place...



























yeah... garage needs some work... it's on the list...


----------



## AllanE

META said:


> X 100?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, 600,000 pieces installed.


----------



## bwiab

lost a month getting thru structural inspection and dealing with some changes... back on track now but you don't make up that time... ever...


----------



## Deckhead

bwiab said:


> lost a month getting thru structural inspection and dealing with some changes... back on track now but you don't make up that time... ever...
> View attachment 509493
> 
> 
> View attachment 509494
> 
> 
> View attachment 509495


Looks damn good though.


----------



## rblakes1

bwiab said:


> lost a month getting thru structural inspection and dealing with some changes... back on track now but you don't make up that time... ever...
> View attachment 509493
> 
> 
> View attachment 509494
> 
> 
> View attachment 509495


Is that a really skinny front door? Our just camera angle playing tricks

Looks like a nice project 

- Rich


----------



## bwiab

rblakes1 said:


> Is that a really skinny front door? Our just camera angle playing tricks
> 
> Looks like a nice project
> 
> - Rich


Thanks.

Front door is 3/0 8/0

elected to go with mostly solid door to give a bit of privacy with all the glass but definitely not super happy with that decision... probably needs to be mostly glass with SDLs...


----------



## Deckhead

bwiab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Front door is 3/0 8/0
> 
> elected to go with mostly solid door to give a bit of privacy with all the glass but definitely not super happy with that decision... probably needs to be mostly glass with SDLs...


My only complaint would be is it looks like the door falls behind one of the columns and makes it look even smaller. Glass might not have helped that a lot or even made it worse because of it's location. I think going solid door was a better option where it is...


----------



## Patrickstew

Phase 1 and 2 for my buddy’s Reno on James Island Country Club hole # 7; rear porch addition with metal/asphalt combo roof we are in midst of framing and finishing masonry concurrent on after the worst month of lost work days due to rain remembered in recent memory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Get cut out in the morning
Not bad to do when the hole is cut nice. Got couple other windows in tbe front to to change out too.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Screeneze job in between real jobs for family friend to replace trash screentight/top and bottom rail/picket combo from production builder. Dig the track system that keeps the panels tight.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Randy Bush said:


> Get cut out in the morning
> Not bad to do when the hole is cut nice. Got couple other windows in tbe front to to change out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


What kind of siding/flashing and trim am I looking at? Maybe it’s just the pics but I haven’t installed anything along those lines before off memory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Vent hood installed. Ran out of finish, need to shoot the 2 missing upper doors, dhhhooooo.....

The island has been wrapped up in the office for about a year. Went to set it, homeowner decieded they want the microwave on the other side.....it's reconfigured already, needs to be finished and brought out to the job to be placed....

Tom


----------



## META

Upper balcony using Fortress Evolutions steel deck framing. 

4' cant with 8' let into the home and spliced to the existing floor joists. Brought the drill press to the site being we have approximately 350 passthrough holes, plus enlarging half of those to allow for 1/4" hex index for 2.5" SDS hanger screws. We're fastening one wall of the 2x6 steel joists to the packed out 16 TJIs.

The ledger stock holes were enlarged to allow for these joists to pass through. I chose to do this over packing out the exterior between the joists. Plus it provides a tighter and consistent pocket for better water detail. We used a mill bit on my trim router to enlarge the 14 gauge steel ledger.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Patrickstew said:


> What kind of siding/flashing and trim am I looking at? Maybe it’s just the pics but I haven’t installed anything along those lines before off memory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is old Masonite 12" siding. I have not figured out how to get better pictures on phone, always makes siding look funny. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Randy Bush said:


> Get cut out in the morning
> Not bad to do when the hole is cut nice. Got couple other windows in tbe front to to change out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Finish up this part of the job today. Some of the fill still had frost in it. First one did in block, but it went really well. Now to move on to the other windows. PVC board for trim, cut the upper so it went up behind the siding.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Uniflex tinted elastomeric coating after low volume bath and crack/rot repair on dormers and rear detached open carport in Charleston Downtown Historic District. Architectural review board won’t let these old hand fabbed metal roofs be replaced with modern substrates.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Running ceilings of rear porch addition today and wrapping beams. #changeorder$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> Wow. I haven't installed kplbe in a few years since we fired Marvin. That's a concern- what are they doing to address?


My lumber yard sent out their warranty guy who looked at 5 units I had water coming in on. It's been difficult to decipher. The building was open at wall insulation stage (no drywall and open truss to eaves). Window units had lightweight foam sealant applied to framing gap interior side. However, that foam by design doesn't fill well around shims if they protrude beyond the inner portion of the window (no foam in front of shim).

We had high winds that may have blown water in. My subfloor got saturated in a few spots...that much water.

I don't have a good answer yet as the rep hasn't visited site. The high mullion was the most logical find on 1 window, but I had water in on fixed units as well. 

We caulk left/right over housewrap, and tops. Then foil tape sides and top, upper HS folded over foil. 

If the units are solid, it's got to be the minor friction air gap at bottom nailing flange to HW..where inner foam sealant didn't perfectly seal and allowed high pressure air/wind pull water in. If mulled units, potential poor exterior mullion and/or no sealant behind mullion and between the window jams. 

I don't know how many windows I've installed over the years. I've never ran into this. Maybe I learn something.

Last picture, look closely you can see how much water is sitting on the inner sill over Tyvek.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Is there a pan under it? Can’t tell but I don’t see one.


----------



## META

AllanE said:


> Is there a pan under it? Can’t tell but I don’t see one.


Tyvek folded in on bottom, left/right sides. Bottom corners taped over Tyvek. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

META said:


> Tyvek folded in on bottom, left/right sides. Bottom corners taped over Tyvek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just so I make sure I'm following, a mullbar isn't cut to the same height as the window jamb and there is a leak at the sill?

If that's the case, it absolutely 100% would cause a leak. I've seen some windows where their corner beads weren't properly seated against each other and caused a leak. I'm certain that if there is a mullbar that is short it would leak pretty bad. That doesn't look like a periphery or wicking leak to me.


----------



## Deckhead

META said:


> Tyvek folded in on bottom, left/right sides. Bottom corners taped over Tyvek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


For what it's worth, here they make you have a separate aluminum pan that the window gets set in and the tyvek is underneath that. It's silly on windows but on doors close to grade it makes a lot of sense. Typical situation where a little good went too far. It wouldn't have helped your situation at all because that isn't a wicking or condensation issue... Which is kinda good to an extent, you won't have to search the water gremlins for days.


----------



## AllanE

META said:


> Tyvek folded in on bottom, left/right sides. Bottom corners taped over Tyvek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Should have a pan with a turned up lip in the back, door should be shimmed up just a bit to allow any water to exit, and I like to see foam between the turned up metal and the bottom of the door frame as an air sealer, but no foam under the door. Pretty bullet proof.


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> 1 fixed, 2 cost plus. That smaller one not many variables to be worried about . The cut up one I built his sister's house cost plus and they like the arrangement. The remodel and the cut up one don't have detailed drawings or permanent selections yet either
> 
> 3 of six of our new customs are fixed, other 3 cost plus. Ranging from 600k - 2.5 million. Both remodels we are doing are fixed, 292k and 594k


Fixed price is tough these days, so much inflation in building costs.


----------



## Calidecks

Or drop the concrete 3/4" here is a La Cantina door we installed.


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

AllanE said:


> Should have a pan with a turned up lip in the back, door should be shimmed up just a bit to allow any water to exit, and I like to see foam between the turned up metal and the bottom of the door frame as an air sealer, but no foam under the door. Pretty bullet proof.


No pans here as standard practice. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Deckhead said:


> Just so I make sure I'm following, a mullbar isn't cut to the same height as the window jamb and there is a leak at the sill?
> 
> If that's the case, it absolutely 100% would cause a leak. I've seen some windows where their corner beads weren't properly seated against each other and caused a leak. I'm certain that if there is a mullbar that is short it would leak pretty bad. That doesn't look like a periphery or wicking leak to me.


Short mullion strip leaving exposed siphon gap. Sillpan would not have stopped that leak.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Fixed price is tough these days, so much inflation in building costs.


Yes sir, didn't make as much as I wanted on last two frames, but our contract has a material escalation clause. I didn't evoke because I didn't make it clear when we started and I don't think they understood it. Tab contracts 89 pages 

Any project of substance cost plus is best all around imo. I've gone back an forth on that but it really is.

I imagine on those monsters yall are building fixed isn't even a thought


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> No pans here as standard practice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've installed a bunch without myself, but they aren't much to install. Same with door pans, my sheet metal will knock em out fast if I give him a measured list


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> I've installed a bunch without myself, but they aren't much to install. Same with door pans, my sheet metal will knock em out fast if I give him a measured list


We'll do a vinyl pan on hard exposed doors.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goneelkn

Door pans


https://weatherblocsystems.com/shop/ols/products/wrapidpan-d-door-standard-4-dot-5-x-100-master



Window pans


https://weatherblocsystems.com/shop/ols/products/wrapidpan-w-vinyl-window-15-3-x-5


----------



## AllanE

Calidecks said:


> Or drop the concrete 3/4" here is a La Cantina door we installed.


I would say it depends on the height of the door threshold, we installed a Nana Door with a minimal height threshold and we could not drop the foundation. If you are on the 2nd floor of a wood framed wall, even if you drop the door opening you need a pan. 

We use pans (and head flashing) on all doors and windows, we have them measured and fabricated by our sheet metal company using lead-coated copper. The challenge is the width of the doors and windows, and the interior portion of how the casing (or no casing) or stool touches the openings. It can take a bit of planning to get the detail correct.


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> Tab contracts 89 pages


TAB contracts are 89 pages? Wow, did not know that. By coincidence the TAB (Texas Association of Builders) contract came up in a conversation yesterday with my attorney. The local HBA I belong to in Houston switched from our locally written contracts to the TAB a few years ago, I stuck with their original contract (24 pages) and have had it amended a bit to suit me. If you ever want to consider another contract my attorney is in Ft Worth and he sells these contracts for a few hundred $. He prefers this contract over the TAB. He has a fixed price and a cost-plus version for both new construction and remodel.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> TAB contracts are 89 pages? Wow, did not know that. By coincidence the TAB (Texas Association of Builders) contract came up in a conversation yesterday with my attorney. The local HBA I belong to in Houston switched from our locally written contracts to the TAB a few years ago, I stuck with their original contract (24 pages) and have had it amended a bit to suit me. If you ever want to consider another contract my attorney is in Ft Worth and he sells these contracts for a few hundred $. He prefers this contract over the TAB. He has a fixed price and a cost-plus version for both new construction and remodel.


Yeah it's absurd, the actual contract is only 18 pages I think. Then it's got addendums to it, Legal Description, Expansive Soils Notice, Green Building Disclosure, Builders Disclosure, Special Provisions, Covid 19 Notice, Warranty (which I have never used but its part of the comtract), Honeowner Maintenance Guidelines, All Bills Paid, and some others all that require signatures and a notary. I add my scope of work, Table of Allowances and Selections Calander to it 

I may check that out because I am not a fan of TABs


----------



## META

goneelkn said:


> Door pans
> 
> 
> https://weatherblocsystems.com/shop/ols/products/wrapidpan-d-door-standard-4-dot-5-x-100-master
> 
> 
> 
> Window pans
> 
> 
> https://weatherblocsystems.com/shop/ols/products/wrapidpan-w-vinyl-window-15-3-x-5


We'll use these occasionally. Jamsill Guard Door and Window Sill Pan Flashing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goneelkn

META said:


> We'll use these occasionally. Jamsill Guard Door and Window Sill Pan Flashing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've seen those. I do all replacement, no new. I need a system with variable jamb depths. Weatherblok's is completely adjustable for depth. Use the plastic for the back dam(stuck down with attached tape), then use flashing tape out to WRB. Also has a foam seal for bottom


----------



## AllanE

We have window and door pans custom made for each opening out of lead-coated copper. Window and door jambs vary, there are often other conditions that make custom fabricated necessary. This pan was for a deep-set window.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Demo day.
2100kg to the dump today


----------



## Patrickstew

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Demo day.
> 2100kg to the dump today
> 
> View attachment 510869
> View attachment 510870


Whoa. Bet that wasn’t cheap. I charge $1250/30-yard myself on a good day.


----------



## Patrickstew

Patrickstew said:


> Got one landing framed in and Ipe added with Boral risers. Finished shake octagonal tower less continuous friese and are halfway finished with right elevation shake wall and new entry door framing for taller/wider sapele sets. Starting to see it take shape.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Patrickstew said:


> Whoa. Bet that wasn’t cheap. I charge $1250/30-yard myself on a good day.


It was two trips in the dump trailer. My boys came along for the second trip. Amazing how much fun a 4year old can have getting to push the button to raise the dump trailer.


----------



## Leo G

Going to be a reading nook. The jobsite has a clipped triangular nook that is under a staircase. 










Surrounded by MDF which will be covered with White Oak 1/2" x 1" slats. The cabinet is 98"L x 32 3/4"D x 18" tall. The drawers are about 31"W x 6 3/8"t x 30"d. Never built 30" deep drawers before. Made partitions to go into the drawers. There are 2 of the ones shown and 3 of another which is 6 even section 3 wide by 2 deep.




























The top will be White Oak about 7/8" thick and have a 2" front edge so it looks thicker. The drawer fronts are also White Oak, just slabs. The drawers are push to open using Blum Movento Slides.


----------



## Patrickstew

Leo G said:


> Going to be a reading nook. The jobsite has a clipped triangular nook that is under a staircase.
> 
> View attachment 510876
> 
> 
> Surrounded by MDF which will be covered with White Oak 1/2" x 1" slats. The cabinet is 98"L x 32 3/4"D x 18" tall. The drawers are about 31"W x 6 3/8"t x 30"d. Never built 30" deep drawers before. Made partitions to go into the drawers. There are 2 of the ones shown and 3 of another which is 6 even section 3 wide by 2 deep.
> 
> View attachment 510872
> 
> 
> View attachment 510873
> 
> 
> View attachment 510874
> 
> 
> The top will be White Oak about 7/8" thick and have a 2" front edge so it looks thicker. The drawer fronts are also White Oak, just slabs. The drawers are push to open using Blum Movento Slides.
> 
> View attachment 510875


This is incredibly unique and meaningful beyond most comprehension in this day and age. It’s incredible.


----------



## Leo G

I think the drawers should hold books, not shoes.


----------



## nickko

what do you do on big glue ups like that top to catch all the dripping glue? I usually use plastic but i was wondering what other people do. 
thanks.......Nicko


----------



## Leo G

Because the glue up is so big I did it in three rounds. I glued up 2 sets of boards out of the 5. Made sure they could fit through my planer which is 15". 12 ish and just under 15" with on stray board left over. Took off just enough to get them even with each other in the planer run, including the stray board.

Then I glued up the 12" and the stray making sure to keep them as even as possible. Then I glued up all of them. Each time I ran them through the jointer to freshen the edges in case the clamps crushed them. Total glue up width required is 32 3/4"

As for the glue. I only put on as much as I need. I get squeeze out and on occasion some drips, but that's not usual for me. I've been at it long enough to know how much to put on.


----------



## Deckhead

A glue bot and a polyurethane glue brush help a lot with getting the perfect amount of glue. Most of the drips for me come from where the domino's are.


----------



## Leo G

I use my finger. I rarely use biscuits or dowels. Biscuits on 90º corners is great. The glue is more than strong enough for an edge to edge glue up.


----------



## Calidecks

5/16 hole works perfectly.

















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Patrickstew

Hopefully almost last day of individual unpainted finish shake. What a time consumer across the board. Got the new entry door set and right elevation wall shake run and will be building new right hand porch stair set and landing/louvres for drive under tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G

Sapelle'


----------



## Patrickstew

Leo G said:


> Sapelle'


My favorite “purty” wood.


----------



## rblakes1

Im working at home today and this is my view...























- Rich


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## pinwheel

Got the bid to refinish all the stair treads on this grand stairway plus refinish about 5000 sq ft of hardwood floors in this local mansion.

Was able to repay a local paint contractor for past referals. We're both gonna make pretty good bank on this one.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I have about 20 pair in the shop right now.


For the build that starts on Monday.

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

Watcha building Tom?


----------



## tjbnwi

All the casework for the 2021 Parade home.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

One home has that many drawers? Who's going to be wearing out the dovetail bits?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> One home has that many drawers? Who's going to be wearing out the dovetail bits?


Yes. This house has fewer drawers than most by at least 100. 

Billy.

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> One home has that many drawers? Who's going to be wearing out the dovetail bits?


Our home is pretty modest, but I bet we're pushing north of 75 sets of slides. Probably close to 100. Every cabinet that's large enough, has 2 pullouts, plus at least one drawer. Our master closet alone, has 15 sets. They add up a lot quicker than ya think if you're talking entire house.


----------



## Patrickstew

Pool bar, stair set and landing, and grill base built out for install.


----------



## pm_sup

Decided to do a coffered ceiling for the home kitchen reno. More of a galley-style kitchen, and a whole heckuva lot more work than I even thought it would be.


----------



## Deckhead

Looks good. You should finish off those octagon sections with a medallion if some sort. Something super simple but just causes a slight depth dimension change.


----------



## Kowboy

Your guard rails are out of code. A kid could scamper right out the bottom of those Xs.


----------



## Jaws

View attachment 511635


Kowboy said:


> Your guard rails are out of code. A kid could scamper right out the bottom of those Xs.


Either getting plexi or wire would be my guess.


----------



## tjbnwi

Hundreds more to go.

Yes, the drawer boxes are solid walnut........

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

It didn't drill the hole for you!

Walnut drawers?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> It didn't drill the hole for you!
> 
> Walnut drawers?


The Grass slides we’re using have a screw on rear bracket. No hole needed.

I looked into a notcher that also drills the rear hole, almost 10K.

Walnut drawers are what the customer requested in this cabinet. Next one has some RSWO and some high gloss drawer boxes under stone and glass counter tops.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

I mentioned turning a finial in another thread. Second time ever using a lathe for wood, came out okay seeing as I only had 4 tools to choose from.

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

Kowboy said:


> Your guard rails are out of code. A kid could scamper right out the bottom of those Xs.


Cable rail Kowboy. Not quite there yet Brother.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> I mentioned turning a finial in another thread. Second time ever using a lathe for wood, came out okay seeing as I only had 4 tools to choose from.
> 
> Tom


Looks real good from here!


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks real good from here!


Thanks, and you're much closer than anyone else here....

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

Here's one we wrapped up today. Was supposed to be a simple 1100' recoat of prefinished floor. Bid it over the phone & via texting back & forth. First time putting eyes on it yesterday. She had told me she had tried coating a hallway herself, but I didn't realize how bad a job she had done & that there was actually 2 halls & a laundry room. About 400 sq ft.

So, a simple one day job, turned into a 2 day job, not so simple. I had to physically scrape the majority of the finish she had put on, back off. If just shattered, no adhesion. Billed her an extra trip charge & T&M for the scraping.

Recoating prefinish isn't as simple as just screening & recoating. New finishes on prefinish, nothing will adhere to it. Floor rep, suggested I coat it with universal sealer (shellac) & poly. So I had her send me sample piece, to do adhesion testing on. US & poly failed. So I tried regular shellac. Better, but still failed adhesion testing. So I had to order prefinish floor recoat kit. Has a bonding agent, followed by water borne finish. A bit more time consuming than a screen & recoat, but not a bad process. Finished the master bedroom before I left yesterday & texted her on the way home, asking what she thought. Said it looked better than it did when it was new & exactly what she wanted.


----------



## tjbnwi

Pin,

This is the Post a Picture area of the forum.....



Tom


----------



## tgeb

I have two welding machines, but I am a piss poor welder. I'll do things like weld a new jack on a trailer since when the jack is in use, not much chance of a failure causing a lot of damage. Anything critical like hitches or suspension work I have a guy.
A few weeks ago I needed to replace the axle hangers on a trailer, I called my guy. I can weld good enough to make them stick but axles hangers, I want to stay.


----------



## Jaws

I'm what I call a ranch welder. Welding pipe or tubing ir I beam I've done a lot of, I built docks for a couple years and rarely a day went by when i wasn't welding, and worked hands on about 15 docks as a contractor. Welding handrails no problem. I welded the barn, carport, rv port, outdoor kitchen at my place etc

But I would never call myself a welder. My FIL is a beast, tig, mig, stick whatever. 68 years old and he was in a pair of cross standing on top of a 12 ft ladder Welding over head with his hood down on my camper shed in a t shirt and shorts and his welds prettier than my best welds on a bench 😆

I have three men who work for me who are good fabricators including our superintendent, real pretty welds. They nod and give 👍when I weld something but this is how the look at my welds probably inside:


----------



## tgeb

The more you attempt to do the better you get at it as a novice. 
My guy told me that if it doesn't sound like frying bacon, turn it up. Better to burn it deeper than not enough. 
He told me he had it turned up on my trailer repairs, welds looked like factory machine welding, perfect beads, and mostly overhead. 

I've known the guy since forever, in high school he said he was going to go to welding school, he did, and the man can fix everything but the break of day. 🤠


----------



## Calidecks

These are some pretty welds.


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## onmywayup

Got the framing banged out for this little deck yesterday and today. Inspector scheduled for Monday, then a quick day or two to do the skirting, deck this thing, and throw the handrails up.


----------



## Patrickstew

onmywayup said:


> Got the framing banged out for this little deck yesterday and today. Inspector scheduled for Monday, then a quick day or two to do the skirting, deck this thing, and throw the handrails up.


I love Trex too man
. Question; Where’s the ledger?


----------



## onmywayup

What's a 'ledger'? I just shot a brad nail or two through the corner of each joist into the vinyl siding... That should hold it, right?  



There's a set of posts and a double 2*10 beam you can't really see in these pics, about eight inches out from the house. Didn't want to do a ledger board if I could avoid it, because the basement is finished and I would rather do an extra set of posts and beams than patch drywall and paint.


----------



## META

onmywayup said:


> What's a 'ledger'? I just shot a brad nail or two through the corner of each joist into the vinyl siding... That should hold it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a set of posts and a double 2*10 beam you can't really see in these pics, about eight inches out from the house. Didn't want to do a ledger board if I could avoid it, because the basement is finished and I would rather do an extra set of posts and beams than patch drywall and paint.


Will you flash the siding detail?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

I like them freestanding. No flashing.


----------



## META

I dislike it too, but of all the jobs I've done, the only claim I had was a flashing detail. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

I wasn't planning to flash it at all. The ends of the joists are set about a half inch away from the siding, and the tops of the joists are above the level of the siding anyway. There is no path for water to get where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Randy Bush

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> My brother bought a welder about a year ago or so.
> 
> I welded a little when I was in the IBEW, but it was all set up for me.
> 
> I thought I’d just be able to figure it out, but I haven’t had any luck.
> 
> I just get a ton of splatter, skipped welds, or the wire stuck in the weld.
> 
> Ive tried adjusting voltage, amperage, wire feed speed, argon quantity, all to no avail.
> 
> Problem is I don’t really know where to begin, so I’m basically pissing in the dark.


I stick welder is probably easier to start out with. I grow up welding , dad had a machine shop and we had a farm too. Built a equipment trailer in High School that am still using today, Never had a weld brake on it.


----------



## Leo G

Client wants this mantle. Then said you could make the boat too. Figured they were joking so I sorta ignored the comment. Then in the relpy email they asked "What about the boat?".

My answer was the boat will cost more than the mantle. No reply as of yet.


----------



## Robie

They can buy them all day long pretty cheaply on line.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Or Leo can buy the boat online and sell it to them for 100 times the cost.


----------



## Robie

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Or Leo can buy the boat online and sell it to them for 100 times the cost.



...and even burn his logo into it over where it says Made in China.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## A&E Exteriors

Haven't built a deck in a while...

I still got it though....





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Well... Fat Max sez near enuff.

I like last pic. If that house is plumb, porch post is good too! Lol

Lookin good! 👍


----------



## rblakes1

Wrapped this one up today. Bathroom was yellow with a one piece tub/ surround before






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

I


Leo G said:


> I don't see no booze...


Dubs on the sandpaper for the sandman

Mike


----------



## nickko

But I think I see a but crack!


Leo G said:


> I don't see no booze...


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> This Avocado tree is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


When I lived in Paraguay, we used to pick avocados off a tree with a long pole with small basket on it. I don't recall the variety, but light green and large.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Calidecks said:


> E as
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


What's up with the Hoodies in May?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Calidecks said:


> This Avocado tree is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


probably dow to 70 degrees


----------



## Calidecks

TxElectrician said:


> What's up with the Hoodies in May?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


They're roofers!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## bwiab

before









almost after... 🤣


----------



## onmywayup

Finally got back to finish this deck today.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Finished building this on Saturday. Needs to dry for a bit, then it will get a couple coats of black solid deck stain. They client was warned PT would check more than cedar.


----------



## Jaws

Pretty cool driveway pouring next Tuesday, pavers in the diagonals, stone borders


----------



## tgeb

Major pain to form and strip that. You use a crane pump for that?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Some deck progress today






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Pretty cool driveway pouring next Tuesday, pavers in the diagonals, stone borders
> View attachment 512426


I bet that driveway cost more than my damn house. That's gonna be slick

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> E as
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I haven't seen torch down used in years.


----------



## Calidecks

We discussed TPO but elected torch. It's a 1/12 pitch.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> We discussed TPO but elected torch. It's a 1/12 pitch.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


A friend of a friend burned a house to the ground doing torch down. Got a little to close to the shake roof. Owners weren't home, he did manage to kick down the front door and save the dog, everything else was a complete loss.
That's a bad day.


----------



## Calidecks

Pounder said:


> A friend of a friend burned a house to the ground doing torch down. Got a little to close to the shake roof. Owners weren't home, he did manage to kick down the front door and save the dog, everything else was a complete loss.
> That's a bad day.


Yup, I put a guy on fire watch for 2 hours after. 

I had a roof catch one time but nothing severely damaged. Looked up and saw smoke coming out of the ridge. Scared the bejeezeus out of me. Turned out to be a little spot down low and the smoke just traveled.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Pounder said:


> A friend of a friend burned a house to the ground doing torch down. Got a little to close to the shake roof. Owners weren't home, he did manage to kick down the front door and save the dog, everything else was a complete loss.
> That's a bad day.


I almost burned down METAs church lat year. Yeah, jobsite fires are lame.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

We don't torch over the existing tie-in. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I almost burned down METAs church lat year. Yeah, jobsite fires are lame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


We've had better picnics, for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Have seen 2 burn to slab, plumbers sweating copper. Slab condemned & all. 1 was a 2 mil on top of a mountain outside of Albuquerque. Now that was a bad day. Pex is only thing used here now. Torch popular here, thankfully, never seen 1 blazing

Mike


----------



## Jaws

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Have seen 2 burn to slab, plumbers sweating copper. Slab condemned & all. 1 was a 2 mil on top of a mountain outside of Albuquerque. Now that was a bad day. Pex is only thing used here now. Torch popular here, thankfully, never seen 1 blazing
> 
> Mike


Yep, I came back from lunch when I was carpentering for Steve Reitz and put out a fire caused by swearing copper, just had to change one piece of Sheeting and 2 studs. Plumber shrugged like "it happens" 🤣

Got called to Kingsland on mutual aidr when I was a VFF to stage when Kingsland Clinic burned down when it was under construction, plumber sersting copper. Builders risk covered and never heard if they sued plumber


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> I bet that driveway cost more than my damn house. That's gonna be slick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Not going to buy a hlise but a new truck lol

I got one in design that has stone inlay, stacked and stained driveway for 240' . 2/3 the size of that pad pictured and 20% more budget. Going to be bad ass. 

You get that multu family?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> We've had better picnics, for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Working this today. Soffit and fascia. Crazy building, original guy that owned it got killed in an accident. Been sitting for few years
So new owner is getting it weathered in then try and sell it. Full of pigeon poop. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk
Helps when you add pictures.


----------



## CarpenterRN

Finished this island today. I built/installed the cabinets and had them finished by my painter. I've been waiting for the top for about a month and they finally got done with fabrication last week. Quartz top with 15" overhangs on 2 sides. I really appreciate the advice I got from all of you for this project.


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice.

Outlet under an overhang doesn't pass code here.

I hate having to put an outlet on an island.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks good.



We’ve gone to Mocketts for islands and most of the cabinets on window walls. 









Kitchen Counter Pop Up Outlets - Surface Mount


The perfect low profile addition to your kitchen counter top! Power within reach that pops up when you need it and presses down into the surface when you don’t for a clean and stylish look. Stylish flange has a beveled edge. •	UL Listed for Counter Top Installations •	Water and Tamper...




www.mockett.com





Back home that island would have required 2 possible 3 outlets. One on each side of the sink, then one for every 4 square feet the sink side ones would not have covered. 

Here it is 2’ oc for counters, but not islands.

Tom


----------



## CarpenterRN

This one has one on each side, one inside the back cabinet, and two under the sink.


----------



## tjbnwi

CarpenterRN said:


> This one has one on each side, one inside the back cabinet, and two under the sink.


The ones inside the cabinet do not count.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

So she wanted the cabinets to touch both the door casing and the window trim, tight. Tried to explain to her it can't be done easily. Probably have to take off the window trim. She didn't like that idea and I also said I'd put it back on and caulk it in but that was as much as I would do, she could hire a painter to do the other work. Wrote that into the contract.

But I was able to figure out a way around it. Removable end panel with a rabbeted corner bead. After great deliberation, coping to the floor (out 3/8" over 32") and coping to the right (or left) wall that had a 3/16" lean and coping the end panel to the back wall (floor dropped 3/8" over 20" and wall leaned back over 1/4") and rabbet planing the door trim which had a 1/16" curve in it which actually did impact the ability to get the cabinet to swing into the space without being sprung we finally go the cabinet to swing into place with the appropriate 1 3/16" of space between the window trim and cabinet so the end panel could slip in and be tight against the trim.

And then we got to do the same with the left cabinet.










Copied the moldings from the house by stealing a 6" section from above the cabinet. Made them in the shop, the cove and the picture hanging molding. The flat molding with a small profile on the bottom edge was so I could stand the cabinet up in the room without making it in two parts. Plus it made it so the cabinet would be below the ceiling molding when installed. The ceiling was 4 1/2" from the top of the cabinet at the rear and about 4"-4 1/4" at the front. So 1/2" drop over 20". Fun is.....



















Had to take an 1/8" off the radiator cover so it would be able to go between the cabinets which had the same space as the cover was wide.


----------



## Resta

Randy Bush said:


> Full of pigeon poop.


Be carefully, wear a mask, you can some diseases from dry poop. I don't know a names, but you may get some like flu symptoms, lead poisoning and rubella together.


----------



## Randy Bush

Resta said:


> Be carefully, wear a mask, you can some diseases from dry poop. I don't know a names, but you may get some like flu symptoms, lead poisoning and rubella together.


All my work is on the exterior of the building. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Forms set, 75 drilled piers installed, plumbing rough completed, project manager with green card from City inspector. Dig and wrap starting today. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400415918262571008


----------



## Deckhead

Randy Bush said:


> All my work is on the exterior of the building.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Then you should wear 4 of them. Make sure to label each one with a marker so each disease knows that it isn't allowed to try to get through. 

Gotta be extra cautious these days.


----------



## Randy Bush

Deckhead said:


> Then you should wear 4 of them. Make sure to label each one with a marker so each disease knows that it isn't allowed to try to get through.
> 
> Gotta be extra cautious these days.


Will get right on that after I get my covid shot.


----------



## Leo G

At least masks would actually work in this situation. The disease rides on physical particles that the mask will actually trap. You still need to be careful handling the mask when it's full of chit, literally.


----------



## nickko

My uncle raised pigeons back in the 70's and 80's and he got some kind of sickness that the doctors contributed to the pigeons.

nicko


----------



## Robie

I did this in my Haulmark trailer when I had it. Much easier as the roof was arched and the fiberglass was easier to deal with when arched.


----------



## tgeb

Rehabbed a little lane and turn around on a horse property.
Regraded what was there, covered everything with filter fabric, then tons and tons of stone.
Just beat the rain getting completed today.































Also added to the turnout paddock.










Customer said the place never looked so good, I said well, it probably did at one time... she said no, never. 😃


----------



## reggi

tgeb said:


> Rehabbed a little lane and turn around on a horse property.
> Regraded what was there, covered everything with filter fabric, then tons and tons of stone.
> Just beat the rain getting completed today.
> 
> View attachment 512705
> View attachment 512707
> View attachment 512708
> View attachment 512709
> 
> 
> Also added to the turnout paddock.
> 
> View attachment 512710
> 
> 
> Customer said the place never looked so good, I said well, it probably did at one time... she said no, never. 😃


Looks like a nice property. Got no use for horses but it’d be nice to not see my neighbors.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Speaking Greek to me. Never heard of it.


A CNC machine.

Tom


----------



## tgeb

reggi said:


> Looks like a nice property. Got no use for horses but it’d be nice to not see my neighbors.


Yeah, it's a nice place, seemed like every property on this road has a barn and a couple hay burners living there. A couple big equestrian places as well. 

I might be doing something for one of the neighbors...


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> A CNC machine.
> 
> Tom


Cute name

I get it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Spent the day with my ass glued to one of two machines.

Pulled about 20 stumps, most about 18” diameter or bigger.

Half an acre. It’s getting graveled. Topsoil is 16-24 inches deep. 😳

I can grade it out a little, and hopefully get away with around 8” of quarry run.

Still gonna be 20k in rock and trucking. 👍


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> It’s getting graveled. Topsoil is 16-24 inches deep. 😳
> 
> I can grade it out a little, and hopefully get away with around 8” of quarry run.
> 
> Still gonna be 20k in rock and trucking. 👍


Do you install filter fabric below the stone? It separates the soil from the aggregate and the stone stays cleaner much longer and can bridge over questionable soils.


----------



## griz

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Spent the day with my ass glued to one of two machines.
> 
> Pulled about 20 stumps, most about 18” diameter or bigger.
> 
> Half an acre. It’s getting graveled. Topsoil is 16-24 inches deep. 😳
> 
> I can grade it out a little, and hopefully get away with around 8” of quarry run.
> 
> Still gonna be 20k in rock and trucking. 👍
> View attachment 512712
> View attachment 512713
> View attachment 512714



On the ranch or a job?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

griz said:


> On the ranch or a job?


That ones at the ranch.

Place to park all my trucks, trailers, and equipment. 🤣


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tgeb said:


> Do you install filter fabric below the stone? It separates the soil from the aggregate and the stone stays cleaner much longer and can bridge over questionable soils.


Haven’t put the stone down yet, but that would be a good idea. 👍


Topsoil is so thick here in the forest, it makes these projects kind of pricey.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Fabric seems like a pricey upgrade when you're blowing all that cash on stone already, but in 5 or 10 years, you'll think you were a genius for spending it now.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Trying to get this knocked out real quick too. 

Little 30x24 shop.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Ed Corrigan said:


> Fabric seems like a pricey upgrade when you're blowing all that cash on stone already, but in 5 or 10 years, you'll think you were a genius for spending it now.


Only thing that came to mind is it might get structures on it in the future.

Well house and tanks, maybe a truck wash/carport. Who knows what else.


----------



## bwiab

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Trying to get this knocked out real quick too.
> 
> Little 30x24 shop.
> 
> View attachment 512726


why block and not concrete? Is it that much cheaper?


----------



## bwiab

first design build where design is 100% on me...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

bwiab said:


> why block and not concrete? Is it that much cheaper?


Matches another structure on the lot, and counting the price of formwork, yes block was cheaper.


----------



## bwiab

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Matches another structure on the lot, and counting the price of formwork, yes block was cheaper.


Haven't been around block in a while... what's the production time on a wall like that. looks like you're gonna grout the top course, bottom too? horizontal ladders every other course? verts #4 - 48 OC?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I built the leads, 30-40 minutes each.

O have a part time helper that wants to learn masonry, so I kind of turned him loose on this one.

He did a great job, especially for his first one. About 350 block, about 3 days. Mixing his own mortar and cleanup and stocking all by himself.

Not bad.


4’ verticals on this one, 3 horizontal rows. Fully grouted. Everything here is fully grouted.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Only thing that came to mind is it might get structures on it in the future.
> 
> Well house and tanks, maybe a truck wash/carport. Who knows what else.


Over a half acre, might be worth it when you don't know where things will land. When you dig footers, rip it up a little but floor area will be set, solid. Pita for the dig, with having your rod guy with a razer knife in the ditch all day, but, big picture, still a win, imo. If you have a rough lay of the land, mebbe leave out some areas you know will be built on.

On a separate note, I wanna half acre spot for all my crap!!

But I digress.


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> What kind of ceiling?


Gets a V groove prefinished 1x6 T&g from Woodtone. It's going to be a transparent white. Called 'Irish Cream'.

It's backordered can't get it until July 2nd. We're leaving July 3rd for son's wedding. Home owner was very cool about it. 

As for the corner, We discussed the L shaped drop and yes that was our final decision to maintain the flow. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## firefighter112d




----------



## firefighter112d

not our best day but this is my current project...tomorrow will be starting a new deck for a client! BTW! nice site yall have


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I was wondering how those footers would tie in. Now I see the big picture. Looking sharp (per usual).


----------



## Calidecks

We installed 1x on both sides of the column drops so the stucco guys could have a place to bump their Milcor to. We screw it out far enough to remove easily and push our ceiling into the open space.










The show must go on! We can even get the painters in before the ceiling as well without worry of any over spray.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## firefighter112d

firefighter112d said:


> not our best day but this is my current project...tomorrow will be starting a new deck for a client! BTW! nice site yall have


i will try and keep to topic! My current project probably wasn't acceptable but obviously on my own fault! Most firefighters i know have a second job and i am also a sub-contractor and licensed. Will be more focused on job tomorrow! enjoy your day!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That's more than enough fun for one day. 

Had maybe 6" to start with and the walls there were super drafty. I could feel the cold coming off of them





































































































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Started this one today.

It’ll be a 30x50 metal building.


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's more than enough fun for one day.
> 
> Had maybe 6" to start with and the walls there were super drafty. I could feel the cold coming off of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That's a lot of cotton candy...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's more than enough fun for one day.
> 
> Had maybe 6" to start with and the walls there were super drafty. I could feel the cold coming off of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Man I admire you. 

Insulation and roofing. Undoubtedly two of my least favorite jobs. 🤣


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> That's a lot of cotton candy...


About 22 bags and 4 rolls of batts so far... I'm a touch itchy


Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Ed Corrigan said:


> I was wondering how those footers would tie in. Now I see the big picture. Looking sharp (per usual).


The pleasant surprise was my home owner cut me a check for the concrete saw. 1100 bucks. He's been very generous.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> About 22 bags and 4 rolls of batts so far... I'm a touch itchy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Everybody loved the good old days before they put a coating on the fiberglass. You'd be more than a touch itchy. Itch and fiery rashes.


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> My stucco guys are doing a great job!
> View attachment 512859
> View attachment 512860


What you plan on running for ceilings? Saw this ZipUp system display in a vendor showroom end of last week and felt pretty solid compared to the usual vinyl similar in aesthetic. You ever use it Mike? Curious to how well it lays out and keeps its lines. 






Under Deck Ceiling Ideas | ZipUP Ceiling and UnderDeck


A collection of inspiring photos from real ZipUP customers. Have some unique, beautiful, and inspiring to share? Send us your pictures!




zipupceilings.com


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> Everybody loved the good old days before they put a coating on the fiberglass. You'd be more than a touch itchy. Itch and fiery rashes.


I still remember discovering fiberglass back in the early 80s at my aunt and uncles house when I was about 5 years old.

Found a bunch in the shed and I was rolling all in it.....look like the fire ants got me. 

I was miserable for a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

META said:


> Steel cant deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Clean Brotha.


----------



## Patrickstew

A&E Exteriors said:


> I still remember discovering fiberglass back in the early 80s at my aunt and uncles house when I was about 5 years old.
> 
> Found a bunch in the shed and I was rolling all in it.....look like the fire ants got me.
> 
> I was miserable for a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Similar story on my end. Only difference was I was rooting around in attic space above my second story bedroom and decided to plant both feet through drywall and turn bedroom into “open concept.” Same end result of the itch haha. Memories come back so randomly


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> I still remember discovering fiberglass back in the early 80s at my aunt and uncles house when I was about 5 years old.
> 
> Found a bunch in the shed and I was rolling all in it.....look like the fire ants got me.
> 
> I was miserable for a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I sat on deteriorating fiberglass pool equipment. Man, that was terrible.


----------



## hdavis

I was installing batts in attics in the 70s. Coveralls, gloves, goggles, something covering my head(don't remember what), mask, boots. 

It almost worked......


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's more than enough fun for one day.
> 
> Had maybe 6" to start with and the walls there were super drafty. I could feel the cold coming off of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Is that what you were doing when I passed you on the expressway the other day?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Patrickstew said:


> What you plan on running for ceilings? Saw this ZipUp system display in a vendor showroom end of last week and felt pretty solid compared to the usual vinyl similar in aesthetic. You ever use it Mike? Curious to how well it lays out and keeps its lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Deck Ceiling Ideas | ZipUP Ceiling and UnderDeck
> 
> 
> A collection of inspiring photos from real ZipUP customers. Have some unique, beautiful, and inspiring to share? Send us your pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipupceilings.com


That is intresting stuff. Here's what we'll be using.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Is that what you were doing when I passed you on the expressway the other day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's where I was heading to drop the trailer and a couple other items off. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Most expensive subfloor I've ever had installed, 1-1/8' Advantech. Hard to make $ on spec houses with lumber prices this high. We'll see....


----------



## AllanE

Stupid City of Houston stormwater detention rules, having to spend $35,000 to install HDPE pipe under a driveway to store rain water.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

AllanE said:


> Stupid City of Houston stormwater detention rules, having to spend $35,000 to install HDPE pipe under a driveway to store rain water.
> 
> View attachment 512919
> View attachment 512920


You could drain a lake with that size pipe. Why so big? Length?


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Most expensive subfloor I've ever had installed, 1-1/8' Advantech. Hard to make $ on spec houses with lumber prices this high. We'll see....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512918
> View attachment 512917


Atleast the dollar amount your selling at its a hell of a lot easier to cover material overages. Atleast it's not a 1600 sq ft rancher, those specs are probably praying to break even lol


----------



## Patrickstew

AllanE said:


> Most expensive subfloor I've ever had installed, 1-1/8' Advantech. Hard to make $ on spec houses with lumber prices this high. We'll see....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512918
> View attachment 512917


Check out LP Legacy. Same design and nominal thicknesses available but much less expense.


----------



## Jaws

Patrickstew said:


> Check out LP Legacy. Same design and nominal thicknesses available but much less expense.


Could just be me but I didn't think Legacy or Diamond were as dense as Advantech. Advantech glued and screwed to the trusses is bullet proof


----------



## AllanE

Stunt Carpenter said:


> You could drain a lake with that size pipe. Why so big? Length?


We have to use calculations from civil engineer to store rain water, based on lot size and coverage by impermeable surfaces. Very costly, but since Hurricane Harvey has been a requirement.


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> Atleast the dollar amount your selling at its a hell of a lot easier to cover material overages. Atleast it's not a 1600 sq ft rancher, those specs are probably praying to break even lol


Maybe. We’ll see next spring when I put it on the open market.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

AllanE said:


> Stupid City of Houston stormwater detention rules, having to spend $35,000 to install HDPE pipe under a driveway to store rain water.


Water is the next gold. Have done catchment systems on 4 houses. Initial cost is high, but long term well worth it. Have a client in Wimberly that won’t pay for water for a long time. Tanks are full. He filters & drinks it. They will soon find a way to tax it

Mike


----------



## AllanE

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Water is the next gold. Have done catchment systems on 4 houses. Initial cost is high, but long term well worth it. Have a client in Wimberly that won’t pay for water for a long time. Tanks are full. He filters & drinks it. They will soon find a way to tax it
> 
> Mike


I agree. I know people in Houston who live on 1/2 lots paying $800 a month water bills to water their plants and yard and keep pool filled up. But what we are required to do and charge clients for is very costly and a result of poor City planning.


----------



## AllanE

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Water is the next gold. Have done catchment systems on 4 houses. Initial cost is high, but long term well worth it. Have a client in Wimberly that won’t pay for water for a long time. Tanks are full. He filters & drinks it. They will soon find a way to tax it
> 
> Mike


By the way I have a friend who just bought acreage in Wimberly and is in design stage to build a house.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> About 22 bags and 4 rolls of batts so far... I'm a touch itchy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Take a nice hot shower solves it all. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

AllanE said:


> By the way I have a friend who just bought acreage in Wimberly and is in design stage to build a house.


If he’s on the river advise him to raise it up. I’m sure you know the story of our last Memorial Day flood.

Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

AllanE said:


> I agree. I know people in Houston who live on 1/2 lots paying $800 a month water bills to water their plants and yard and keep pool filled up. But what we are required to do and charge clients for is very costly and a result of poor City planning.


Agreed. Daughter lives north of Woodlands. Built a few around there. Wish the sub base here was as good as there. The track shacks trim etc. there make standards here elementary. Oil money don’t settle for less

Mike


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Scraped it for the driveway today. 120’ long. 

Rock middle of next week. Have to go pour another job.

Im gonna end up bringing in about 140 yards of rock for this, and hauling out about the same in topsoil. 😳🙄


----------



## reggi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Scraped it for the driveway today. 120’ long.
> 
> Rock middle of next week. Have to go pour another job.
> 
> Im gonna end up bringing in about 140 yards of rock for this, and hauling out about the same in topsoil. 😳🙄
> View attachment 512945
> View attachment 512946


What attachment is that on the cat? Did you do the entire cut with that?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

4 in 1 

Yes I did 

Its a little rough but I dug out some soft spots and didn’t worry about getting it bladed out perfect. I’ll do that with the rock. 👍


----------



## Big Johnson

My excavator can install a gravel drive for what it costs me just to buy the gravel.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

KAP said:


> Priorities....


I’m horrible at actually taking pictures of work during the day.
Been working next door so I was able to get a pic over the fence.








Had to take the bucket off the skid steer to get it into the yard so 12yards came out with wheel barrows.


----------



## reggi

Chimney demo.


----------



## Jaws

Supposed to use stamps for the first time on a pour we are supposed to do tomorrow at 4. Was pretty excited. 

If I reschedule this pour it's 7 days out from a 79k draw I've got 63k out on for 30 days and I've got to say if I do reschedule on 30% chance I'll probably have to sit down to pee for a month. I am generally like Mike's slab guy and pour it but I think I have a feeling that the slight warning of thunderstorms might be more apt to happen on this cursed job and it could be a disaster. Couple hours to make a decision. I'll feel like a ***** if I don't pour and it doesn't rain and a retard if I do pour and it storms 😆


----------



## META

Finally was able to have my guys on a break to come frame up the rest of this steel framed deck. We don't work with steel much, so this was another learning curve for them. Great experience.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> View attachment 513325
> Chimney demo.


That looks like an ad for the scaffolding system! Beautiful setup. 
I still hillbilly a frame of 2x4 for my platforms.
Maybe when I grow up... lol.
Make sure to get us some finish product pics. I've gotta remember to take pics to post sometime. Never got in that habit.


----------



## Jaws

Jaws said:


> Supposed to use stamps for the first time on a pour we are supposed to do tomorrow at 4. Was pretty excited.
> 
> If I reschedule this pour it's 7 days out from a 79k draw I've got 63k out on for 30 days and I've got to say if I do reschedule on 30% chance I'll probably have to sit down to pee for a month. I am generally like Mike's slab guy and pour it but I think I have a feeling that the slight warning of thunderstorms might be more apt to happen on this cursed job and it could be a disaster. Couple hours to make a decision. I'll feel like a *** if I don't pour and it doesn't rain and a retard if I do pour and it storms 😆
> View attachment 513327
> View attachment 513328
> View attachment 513329


Surprise shower just smoked us. Big fat rain 😆


----------



## Tinstaafl

Rent a tent.


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> Rent a tent.


5k ft have to be a big sob lol


----------



## tjbnwi

Jaws said:


> 5k ft have to be a big sob lol


Everything is bigger in Texas……

Tom


----------



## Jaws

tjbnwi said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas……
> 
> Tom


That's what she said lol


----------



## tjbnwi

Jaws said:


> That's what she said lol


Dream on….






Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> 5k ft have to be a big sob lol


only $2500






__





Tent Rental Rates [2022]: How Much Does It Cost to Rent a Tent? - CostOwl.com


Learn all about tent rental costs. Read general tent prices, tips and get free rental tent estimates. CostOwl.com




www.costowl.com


----------



## Jaws

tjbnwi said:


> Dream on….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Surprise shower just smoked us. Big fat rain 😆
> View attachment 513333


Already poured it?


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Already poured it?


No was supposed to tomorrow at 4. Now it's scheduled for Friday at 3. Rain showers expected but maybe I'll feel luckier Thursday night 😆


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Pour it John. Between today’s showers & Sunday coming back from Hamilton & the skies opened up, that’s all we’re gonna get. First stamp job, where you been son. Ha
Mike


----------



## Jaws

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Pour it John. Between today’s showers & Sunday coming back from Hamilton & the skies opened up, that’s all we’re gonna get. First stamp job, where you been son. Ha
> Mike


Always scored and stained, finally decided to try it so threw it in on a custom in Summit Springs. 

Right hand guys said who does not risk a hen does not eat eggs when I asked what he thought lol


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> That looks like an ad for the scaffolding system! Beautiful setup.
> I still hillbilly a frame of 2x4 for my platforms.
> Maybe when I grow up... lol.
> Make sure to get us some finish product pics. I've gotta remember to take pics to post sometime. Never got in that habit.


Thank you! Actually, if you can’t tell by the shiny paint, that’s a cherry popping job for the new scaffolding. It’s very robust (except those flimsy pins that hold the ridge hook together).

It’s a bear to get up there, but it works well. If I had to carry those blue scaffolding frames up a ladder, well, I wouldnt. Even with a 4 to 1 block and tackle it wasnt fun.

Finished late, forgot to get a pick before I tarped it. I’ll grab one when I come back in a few days for the gear.


----------



## VinylHanger

Jaws said:


> That's what she said lol


But she was just being polite...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

VinylHanger said:


> But she was just being polite...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Either way lol


----------



## Calidecks

I might point out the negative of a design but definitely would never go round and round with a client. They aren't stupid, as long as they know my concern and are still okay with it. The job goes forward. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

KAP said:


> You legit go round and round with a guy for 3-4 hours about a base cabinet or were you just being hyperbolic? If legit, who paid for that time? Did you increase the cost of the cabinet?


“We can make it that way, but it’s gonna cost way more, on account of the time I’ll have to budget to talk you out of it.”


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> I might point out the negative of a design but definitely would never go round and round with a client. They aren't stupid, as long as they know my concern and are still okay with it. The job goes forward.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Her- paint the cabinets bright purple and green 

Me....

Her....

me - we don't often see that , do you have a picture or source? Want samples?

her- no paint them purple and green. Do you think it will look good? 

me - not my style, a bit loud

Her- I like loud

Me - if you like it I love it. Zeke - paint them cabinets purple and green. Gonna look great, can't wait to see it


----------



## Jaws

There's a bad ass shop carpenter named Bruce in Dripping Springs I've used for 145 an hour to build items - He built that conference table for the granite showroom I remodeled a few years ago with no fasteners. He actually built a little model out of popsicle stick type material to show us how it would work. He charges for everything, including telling me that I'm a ****ing red neck and a terrible designer and the idea sucks and I should do what he wants to do, which is always eclectic and a little too much of a statement lol

When he dropped a corner piece off at a remodel last time I used him he wouldn't even look at me because I tossed his idea - its not what she wants Bruce. Lol, I'm a CUSTOM builder Bruce, that means whatever THEY want.

I've met Rob. Rob and Bruce could go bowling


----------



## Deckhead

KAP said:


> You legit go round and round with a guy for 3-4 hours about a base cabinet or were you just being hyperbolic? If legit, who paid for that time? Did you increase the cost of the cabinet?


Yes I did. He paid for it of course. They pay hourly for design meetings. My intellectual property (ideas) cost others money. I don't really build many cabinets though. This is a pretty in depth dining set. He has big dinners with other exorbitantly wealthy people and likes everything to be perfect so his friends will ask, "where did you get this" and he can legitimately say he designed it.

I do a ton of work for him and we ALWAYS spend at least a full day on whatever he wants to do. He appreciates the input and forethought I bring to something he designs. I appreciate easy days where I go eat lunch with him and go over ideas and he always gets into some stories about his old business days and life stories. Cool guy to boot.

Edit - punctuation sucked in one sentence.


----------



## Deckhead

I think what the honest to God's difference between a lot of us is how are businesses are different. My clients and I aren't a project here and a project their, I am in constant ongoing conversations with them. Very very rare for me to do a project for other then the same 7 or 8 people. I am not a salesman, just highly specialized in a highly niche market where demand outpaces supply. Ultimately, I will give in to one of their dumbass ideas but it will and has to be remembered that this one is on them if it looks ****ty.

They have to believe that I really really care what it comes out like. 98% of people wouldn't think of working with me, but I am only targeting 1%...


----------



## Jaws

Artists have the luxury of being eccentrics.. 

Everyone had their strengths, I play to people's strengths and hire to my weaknesses. Bruce can hyper focus and completely self involve into one piece or project and become fanatical. Awesome 👌 I can sell that and get 20% for the big fella 👍

On the other hand between 530 this morning and 9 tonight I will talk to 8 subs, 5 or 6 clients, my office, lead carpenters, assistant etc... and deliver a skid steer, concrete stamps and form release to another site, put bricks in a rebar grid for a pour and organize the next 4 weeks on a gut remodel with more than a dozen structural repairs. Two of the client conversations are contentious, one is fighting with their designer and each other, the other is about to get hit for 28k on steel increase, a third their 14k garage door came in with broken glass. In between I sitting here waiting on my engineer to ok my structural repair "suggestions" so I can get the boys dancing on that, I'll probably argue with Easy a few times too

No sweat at all, and I'll be on site at 230 tomorrow morning on 5 hrs of sleep. Bruce would be dead of ulcers in two weeks. He's the type that if the gas pump says receipt with cashier he leaves because he's so introverted.

My favorite Bruce story is the QB one I've told here. When I recruited him (he hates builders) I sold him on becoming part of the *team. *Later when he was doing a built in that had a drive shaft as a hinge to hide a room we started arguing about the face frame style size he changed on his own from our shop drawings and he finally said hey I thought this was a team!! Let's work together!

I said it is a team Bruce, my team. I'm the QB, run the plays I call.... luckily he didn't leave because my brother was in Mexico and I couldn't of finished it with out calling Austin DB lol


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> I think what the honest to God's difference between a lot of us is how are businesses are different. My clients and I aren't a project here and a project their, I am in constant ongoing conversations with them. Very very rare for me to do a project for other then the same 7 or 8 people. I am not a salesman, just highly specialized in a highly niche market where demand outpaces supply. Ultimately, I will give in to one of their dumbass ideas but it will and has to be remembered that this one is on them if it looks ****ty.
> 
> They have to believe that I really really care what it comes out like. 98% of people wouldn't think of working with me, but I am only targeting 1%...


Good to have that as long as they don't disappear on you.

I'm starting to run circles in the clients I have. Don't need a lot of new ones anymore.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Good to have that as long as they don't disappear on you.



They do.
I had 3 die and 2 more go into assisted living within 2 years.


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> Artists have the luxury of being eccentrics..
> 
> Everyone had their strengths, I play to people's strengths and hire to my weaknesses. Bruce can hyper focus and completely self involve into one piece or project and become fanatical. Awesome 👌 I can sell that and get 20% for the big fella 👍
> 
> On the other hand between 530 this morning and 9 tonight I will talk to 8 subs, 5 or 6 clients, my office, lead carpenters, assistant etc... and deliver a skid steer, concrete stamps and form release to another site, put bricks in a rebar grid for a pour and organize the next 4 weeks on a gut remodel with more than a dozen structural repairs. Two of the client conversations are contentious, one is fighting with their designer and each other, the other is about to get hit for 28k on steel increase, a third their 14k garage door came in with broken glass. In between I sitting here waiting on my engineer to ok my structural repair "suggestions" so I can get the boys dancing on that, I'll probably argue with Easy a few times too
> 
> No sweat at all, and I'll be on site at 230 tomorrow morning on 5 hrs of sleep. Bruce would be dead of ulcers in two weeks. He's the type that if the gas pump says receipt with cashier he leaves because he's so introverted.
> 
> My favorite Bruce story is the QB one I've told here. When I recruited him (he hates builders) I sold him on becoming part of the *team. *Later when he was doing a built in that had a drive shaft as a hinge to hide a room we started arguing about the face frame style size he changed on his own from our shop drawings and he finally said hey I thought this was a team!! Let's work together!
> 
> I said it is a team Bruce, my team. I'm the QB, run the plays I call.... luckily he didn't leave because my brother was in Mexico and I couldn't of finished it with out calling Austin DB lol


Is Bruce's parents from Ohio?  

I'm okay with however someone wants to speak to me as long as it isn't talking down to me. You struck me as a manager of people. I'm sure you would know what situations I would be beneficial and which ones I wouldn't. It's what good managers do best.

Ultimately these are long standing clients and my first response to someone new is, "let's just figure out how we do together on this one." That is after I've given them a bill to just see how they were with paying for an initial consultation fee. No contractor is usually willing to pay a consultation fee and I don't blame them but it is nice when you can have a guy selling that for you.

I'm willing to bet Bruce is pretty appreciative and just doesn't voice it a whole lot.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Got this ready to pour. 👍

Gotta wait ten days to get the sub, pump, and trucks to all line up. 🙄 At least I was smart enough to schedule a progress payment when slab was ready. 🤣


----------



## reggi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Got this ready to pour. 👍
> 
> Gotta wait ten days to get the sub, pump, and trucks to all line up. 🙄 At least I was smart enough to schedule a progress payment when slab was ready. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 513687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513688


Very neat rebar. Cover and alignment makes me happy.


----------



## Randy Bush

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Got this ready to pour. 👍
> 
> Gotta wait ten days to get the sub, pump, and trucks to all line up. 🙄 At least I was smart enough to schedule a progress payment when slab was ready. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 513687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513688


All that lumber is probably worth as much as the concrete. 😅 Nice looking job.


----------



## Randy Bush

Got the shed roofs done on this. Waiting for drivit to get done so can do the soffit and Fascia. Got roof plans for next one being framed now. Standing seam on the complete roof. Using a crinkle finished panel, really like it. Not a glossy finish.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Randy Bush said:


> Got the shed roofs done on this. Waiting for drivit to get done so can do the soffit and Fascia. Got roof plans for next one being framed now. Standing seam on the complete roof. Using a crinkle finished panel, really like it. Not a glossy finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Nice work. Helluva view.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Randy Bush said:


> All that lumber is probably worth as much as the concrete. 😅 Nice looking job.


$50 a piece for 10’ 2x12. 😳

Steel for that slab was $1800.

At least I have another slab as soon as I strip this one. 👍


----------



## Deckhead

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> $50 a piece for 10’ 2x12. 😳
> 
> Steel for that slab was $1800.
> 
> At least I have another slab as soon as I strip this one. 👍


Oh my!!! Has rebar gone up that much?! I knew nominal lumber was stupid but that seems crazy high for that much #5 rebar.

Makes one wonder what that is going to do to cost of the high rises that are going up all over around here.


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Got this ready to pour. 👍
> 
> Gotta wait ten days to get the sub, pump, and trucks to all line up. 🙄 At least I was smart enough to schedule a progress payment when slab was ready. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 513687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513688


I see smooth rebar and deformed. 
The only time here I see smooth is for dowels. 
That's SOP there? 
Looks nice, a lot of work tying that mat together.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Deckhead said:


> Oh my!!! Has rebar gone up that much?! I knew nominal lumber was stupid but that seems crazy high for that much #5 rebar.
> 
> Makes one wonder what that is going to do to cost of the high rises that are going up all over around here.


Steels gone crazy. The mat is #4 and a few pieces of 5 in the footings, but it’s all about 3 times what it was last year. 😳


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tgeb said:


> I see smooth rebar and deformed.
> The only time here I see smooth is for dowels.
> That's SOP there?
> Looks nice, a lot of work tying that mat together.


Its all deformed.

I have concrete stakes upright for the screed hooks, might be what you’re seeing.

I just forgot to throw them on the truck this morning, so I’ll have to do make a trip back. 🙄🤣


----------



## reggi

FML. A fat guy could hang from this super ceiling sandwich. I know.


----------



## Jaws

High action day so far. Got on site before midnight to monitor rain fall to assess if it was safe to pour at 3. Questionable but kept the reservation for first pour and said hold at 160 yards, 3 trucks and then 15 minute intervals. 

Yesterday I built berms in front of both foundations to keep water out of the slab if we had a major down pour, 50% chance, radar bounced around all day 

Anyway - pump driver didn't want to pull all the way forward, too muddy. I berated him for being soft (he's been my normal pump operator for more than decade) and said if he wanted he could sit in my truck with his binky and catch a rest and I'd pull it forward. No go... until I pulled the clip out. A couple c notes got him a little braver and he pulled up. 

Jimmy the truck boss for the concrete company stacked three as requested (they are the best in the area imo) and pulled up on site himself at 3:55. We shook hands, I reiterated 15 minute intervals. It's two slabs, deep beams, a wall etc we aren't booking it today. 

He said we have a nother pour at 7 am. I said couldn't care less about the other pour jimmy.... we will get you out of here asap, we have 13 finishers. But be patient. 

start running pump over the beams footings and wall. We pour garage slab and most of the footings but switch gears to the other slab to let the concrete set up in wall so we wouldn't blow it. 

This whole time we are getting pissed on, not hard rain, but steady... off and on. Sites a dumpster fire of soupy mud, if you are a 2 wheel drive guy you getting stuck today. 

I turn around and see 3 trucks stacked and got tight around the mouth. Hey Jimmy, do you need a watch my man? 15 mins hoss... he said I ordered 4.... I shake my head but we keep on getting on. I turn around and it six (6) trucks at just before 7. That's how you get a hot mix. I snapped the pic below and without raising my voice in front of the his men or mine told him most colorfully that he'd be taking 20 yards back if it was hot by the time it hit the hopper, and sent a guy guy keep an eye on the drivers not to add a bunch of water. 

Jimmy said we batched for the other pour and it canceled last minute, I rerouted two trucks, same mix. I said your other being a p**** isn't my concern. 😆

We dump the mud as quick as possible in footings and beams, vibrator going right behind. By the time I get to my last truck it wasn't reject hot but it was hot. I told Jimmy I told you damnit this chit is burning my hand 

He shakes his head and stalks off. 

My homeowner has been dreaming of this since they got married 30 years ago, they were there and the guy talked to the truck boss and said I said he was one of the best in the business (which I did say and he normally is) and he told him likewise, you don't see many builders on a pour anymore. 

After it was placed mostly stood looking helplessly while they do the finishing (I suck at it) while being pissed on and often covering 

Finally doing stamps. It's getting a slow cure for sure with 80 degrees and a nice mist.... 

I imagine we'll be out of here by 6-730


----------



## Jaws




----------



## Robie

Everyone around the world speaks the language of Benjamin.
I wish the politicians didn't understand it though.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Had a slab get a good drizzle on it last year while I was finishing it.

Makes it real tough to get it right.

Cant imagine trying to do a stamped slab while it’s raining. 😳👍


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Jaws said:


> I imagine we'll be out of here by 6-730


It's 6:37 right now. 

Man... That was a helluva day for you. Hope it all turned out well.

Basketball sized balls!!

I've heard of singing in the rain, but pouring in the rain bites.


----------



## Jaws

Ed Corrigan said:


> It's 6:37 right now.
> 
> Man... That was a helluva day for you. Hope it all turned out well.
> 
> Basketball sized balls!!
> 
> I've heard of singing in the rain, but pouring in the rain bites.


Finished turned out great for what it was. Stamps look good or set up, and the rest of the house looks good as well and is getting tile not not clear sealed concrete. Garage is light broom finish, looks good.

Headed to the house, supper, a glass of bourbon and crash for about 9 hours lol


----------



## Easy Gibson

You're something else, man.


----------



## tgeb

I had this little wall set to pour yesterday.
I've been having trouble scheduling concrete since I'm a small guy and there is a huge amount of commercial and road projects. I'm lucky to get a short load.

The plant could get me worked in this morning or at 2 yesterday, took the 2 pm yesterday.

Sum ***** if a huge thunderstorm didn't show up about 3 minutes after the concrete truck, and dumped on us.

Waited out the storm, was at commitment level, I ain't sending back $900 worth of product to buy it again the next day.

Rain let off and we got it done.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

What a miserable, muckety mess. Nice looking set up. 

The ends justify the means, but a partly cloudy 65* day would have done nicely instead.

No stress at all...

How about that guy with his 160 yards in the rain all day? Go big or go home.


----------



## Jaws

One of the young finishers said in some unintelligible gen z lingo basically- how did you


tgeb said:


> I had this little wall set to pour yesterday.
> I've been having trouble scheduling concrete since I'm a small guy and there is a huge amount of commercial and road projects. I'm lucky to get a short load.
> 
> The plant could get me worked in this morning or at 2 yesterday, took the 2 pm yesterday.
> 
> Sum *** if a huge thunderstorm didn't show up about 3 minutes after the concrete truck, and dumped on us.
> 
> Waited out the storm, was at commitment level, I ain't sending back $900 worth of product to buy it again the next day.
> 
> Rain let off and we got it done.
> 
> View attachment 513729
> View attachment 513730


Hell yeah


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Had a slab get a good drizzle on it last year while I was finishing it.
> 
> Makes it real tough to get it right.
> 
> Cant imagine trying to do a stamped slab while it’s raining. 😳👍


It was just the porches. Rest is tile


----------



## Jaws

Let us not forget I cancelled twice for rain, higher chances than today

It didn't rain those days 

One of my guys said you should of just poured 

Then today man you should of cancelled 😆


----------



## Jaws

Another guy who brought me a skid steer at 4 this morning (one of my favorite people) in case I needed to pull trucks or the pump put laughed when I said the builder who canceled IN the rain was a p**** after I bailed 2 days with no rain

Domt bring up the past dude


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tgeb said:


> I had this little wall set to pour yesterday.
> I've been having trouble scheduling concrete since I'm a small guy and there is a huge amount of commercial and road projects. I'm lucky to get a short load.
> 
> The plant could get me worked in this morning or at 2 yesterday, took the 2 pm yesterday.
> 
> Sum *** if a huge thunderstorm didn't show up about 3 minutes after the concrete truck, and dumped on us.
> 
> Waited out the storm, was at commitment level, I ain't sending back $900 worth of product to buy it again the next day.
> 
> Rain let off and we got it done.
> 
> View attachment 513729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513730



What’s that black form material you use?

Is that plyform? It’s all white out here.


----------



## tgeb

You Live or Die on the concrete pour.

I've done it in thunderstorms and snow storms...once it's on the truck, I own it, we move forward!


----------



## Jaws

tgeb said:


> You Live or Die on the concrete pour.
> 
> I've done it in thunderstorms and snow storms...once it's on the truck, I own it, we move forward!


100%


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> What’s that black form material you use?
> 
> Is that plyform? It’s all white out here.


Phenolic coated ply wood. It's nine plys and pretty sturdy. Smooth and can be used a few times if you keep it dry.


----------



## Jaws

D


tgeb said:


> Phenolic coated ply wood. It's nine plys and pretty sturdy. Smooth and can be used a few times if you keep it dry.


Did you pour that alone?


----------



## tgeb

No


Jaws said:


> Did you pour that alone?


No, I had two guys with me. One was the skid loader operator with the concrete bucket attachment. The other on the wall pulling the concrete to the corners. I was striking the top of the form and guiding the loader operator, setting anchor bolts and generally running herd.

I have a couple of guys that work their own gigs, that I can rely on to help me out when needed. Best equipment operator I know and his brother who is the most particular detailed guy I know. Between them, the **** is dead on perfect.

When they need an extra hand I'm available to return the favor...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

reggi said:


> Still need to do final clean in here, moving on for now.
> View attachment 513917


Are you and your guys RRP certified? What's the additional cost to meet RRP requirements in demo that size?


----------



## reggi

No comment.


----------



## reggi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are you and your guys RRP certified? What's the additional cost to meet RRP requirements in demo that size?


I am, my new guys aren’t. I’m pretty clean when I work: negative air, contractor bags, plastic doorways, etc, but I’m not doing it textbook style. It’s pretty over the top, how I learned it anyway.


----------



## Jaws

I thought chit got repealed? Sorry haven't had a pre 78 in several years, it's still in our contract and I got certified in 2010 but if it had lead I walked


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Not repealed to my knowledge. We have a project coming up... the original house was built in 1936. It was (almost) totally scraped in 2006 and rebuilt. Because it was not "totally" scraped (some foundation was saved) the house still has an original build date of 1936.

RRP is required! WTF!


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> I thought chit got repealed? Sorry haven't had a pre 78 in several years, it's still in our contract and I got certified in 2010 but if it had lead I walked


Could be, I really don’t know. EPA was chasing building permits in my area about five years ago looking for violations but other than that, nobody even discusses it it my area.

I took my class a couple years ago down in MA. The teacher had a raging woody over taping trash bags closed, setting up clean debris bag staging rooms, plastic-ing off an entire house with scaffolding, etc. I told him, dude, nobody does this stuff. His response? He looked up the epa’s registered vendors in my town and told me there’s only two remodeling contractors there, so there’s probably not a lot of remodeling going on and that’s why I don’t see it.

😒


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Not repealed to my knowledge. We have a project coming up... the original house was built in 1936. It was (almost) totally scraped in 2006 and rebuilt. Because it was not "totally" scraped (some foundation was saved) the house still has an original build date of 1936.
> 
> RRP is required! WTF!


Not required for me, I'll just pass on the job 100%

Trump said he was going to repeal I think. When I was on TAB board we threw a bunch of money at it in the house too


----------



## reggi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Not repealed to my knowledge. We have a project coming up... the original house was built in 1936. It was (almost) totally scraped in 2006 and rebuilt. Because it was not "totally" scraped (some foundation was saved) the house still has an original build date of 1936.
> 
> RRP is required! WTF!


In this case, you can get it tested and it should pass, then you can skip the whole rigamaro.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That's the plan!


----------



## Jaws

Newest homesite, signed in March, break ground in a couple weeks. Went and delivered the forms to the site since they were loaded.

Llano River, 48 mins from my shop, gave this one to Tom and Duece.... for them 8k step lights on that remodel. Me and @TxElectrician got three in Horseshoe Bay area together we like to stay close to the house 😆 Double whammy too, this one's only 2700 ft under roof, and 45 miles from town. The one TX got and I'm running is 5550 sq ft and near town and Julie's Cocina, also has a boat dock and metal building on that site.. 

l check it often though, gotta go by Coopers BBQ often, good place to go for a write off


----------



## Jaws

I can just hear Tom saying positive things about my sales skills selling out in the boonies and what a nice guy I am for letting him build it when he's headed there at 6 am everyday to get back to help my brother with his other houses. 

Warms my cold heart lol


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> Newest homesite, signed in March, break ground in a couple weeks. Went and delivered the forms to the site since they were loaded.
> 
> Llano River, 48 mins from my shop, gave this one to Tom and Duece.... for them 8k step lights on that remodel. Me and @TxElectrician got three in Horseshoe Bay area together we like to stay close to the house 😆 Double whammy too, this one's only 2700 ft under roof, and 45 miles from town. The one TX got and I'm running is 5550 sq ft and near town and Julie's Cocina, also has a boat dock and metal building on that site..
> 
> l check it often though, gotta go by Coopers BBQ often, good place to go for a write off
> 
> View attachment 513939
> View attachment 513940
> View attachment 513941


It sure is nice looking out there. Build me one while you’re at it, I’ll need a place to stay when I stop in to that grocery store with the funny name and the steaks.


----------



## Youngin'

Using a foil sled to pull tools and material around in a condo crawlspace.









Also, that ain't good.









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You might want to let someone know that should be replaced.


----------



## tgeb

I had to cut an opening for crawlspace access from the existing basement.
We cut almost all the way through, left about 1/4 inch, so that the saw would not sling slurry and exhaust fumes into the house.
Broke out the very top of the wall so it wouldn't get pinched in the opening.
Installed an anchor to hook a chain to and gave it a little pull. Broke the chunk of wall up later and disposed of it and the excess soil.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> You might want to let someone know that should be replaced.
> 
> View attachment 513963


...it'll be fiiinneee.
Seriously though, that had to have a helluva heavy sumpin dropped on that to do that.

Don't see that every day.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

tgeb said:


> I had to cut an opening for crawlspace access from the existing basement.
> We cut almost all the way through, left about 1/4 inch, so that the saw would not sling slurry and exhaust fumes into the house.
> Broke out the very top of the wall so it wouldn't get pinched in the opening.
> Installed an anchor to hook a chain to and gave it a little pull. Broke the chunk of wall up later and disposed of it and the excess soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513969


Slick as snot cut through. Love it.

Job looks great.


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> You might want to let someone know that should be replaced.


Its the job actually. 62 of them have issues. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Ed Corrigan said:


> ...it'll be fiiinneee.
> Seriously though, that had to have a helluva heavy sumpin dropped on that to do that.
> 
> Don't see that every day.


The crawlspace has high humidity and water issues which seem to be contributing to the damage done to the trusses. We're reinforcing the trusses to the engineer's specs, installing sump pumps and bringing in an HVAC company to address the broken air exchange system.

The condo board should have fixed this years ago. It's dangerous. They've had the broken air exchangers just sitting for years. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Wow! When I think water damage in relation to wood, I picture discoloration, rot, nastiness. That pic looked like pure smash down. Either way, good thing their getting on it. Hopefully not too little, too late.


----------



## steppinrazor

Haha. No. Just dropping some pictures of our project. It is IP right now so i can't divulge too much, but a super cool project non-the-less


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

steppinrazor said:


> 5-star hotel, spa, and lobby/restaurant in Franklin, TN


Are you involved with the building of it? 😗


----------



## Lettusbee

steppinrazor said:


> Haha. No. Just dropping some pictures of our project. It is IP right now so i can't divulge too much, but a super cool project non-the-less


But are you a Peter Tosh fan?


----------



## steppinrazor

I am a peter tosh fan and yes, I'm a PM on the project. All wood frame, CLT, structural steel supported structures, heayy timber throughout...fun stuff


----------



## Jaws

Deckhead said:


> I'm sorry, I didnt realize I signed the document telling you to start on our new house.
> 
> That's a dream home to me.


I've got a 3 acre lot in the same community I'll sell you for 180k and we will roll the contract price to that with my banker, she'll get you funded in 90 days. Then send me a 100k deposit, tell Rachel to pick some tile and colors and I'll see you in 10 months, bring your equipment so I can stack some orders in that building and let's make some money


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> I've got a 3 acre lot in the same community I'll sell you for 180k and we will roll the contract price to that with my banker, she'll get you funded in 90 days. Then send me a 100k deposit, tell Rachel to pick some tile and colors and I'll see you in 10 months, bring your equipment so I can stack some orders in that building and let's make some money


I can't spend ALL her money yet. 

If real estate here keeps going up like this and Rach can keep working from home, we are going to sell here and get the stupid money, move to rural northern Florida and buy our vacation place in Texas. It is outrageous what land is going for now.


----------



## Youngin'

Boss can't come down into the crawlspace so we've been documenting things. This is one of accesses for one of the areas we're working in. Have to be careful of the hot water lines.






Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Can't.... or doesn't want to...


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> Can't.... or doesn't want to...


He's nearly 70 and the poor guy has a bad knee. I've had to catch him couple times when it's buckled on him. I don't want to be down here either lol. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Deckhead said:


> I can't spend ALL her money yet.
> 
> If real estate here keeps going up like this and Rach can keep working from home, we are going to sell here and get the stupid money, move to rural northern Florida and buy our vacation place in Texas. It is outrageous what land is going for now.


My cow pasture is taxed at 33k an acre now


----------



## hdavis

Youngin' said:


> Boss can't come down into the crawlspace so we've been documenting things. This is one of accesses for one of the areas we're working in. Have to be careful of the hot water lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


If I have to exhale to fit, I don't do it. I'm fact, I haven't been in a tight crawlspace in years.


----------



## reggi

SamM said:


> The summer laborer grabbed something out of the PM's truck and didn't close up after.
> 
> So he gets to clean the gallon of paint that flew into the road.
> 
> Good thing it's black paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


He shouldn't be that happy. Will require hazing.


----------



## reggi

Youngin' said:


> Boss can't come down into the crawlspace so we've been documenting things. This is one of accesses for one of the areas we're working in. Have to be careful of the hot water lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


I'd probably get to the other side and realize I forgot my hammer.


----------



## SamM

reggi said:


> He shouldn't be that happy. Will require hazing.


We're working on it.

I sent him to grab my speed square, told him it looked like a triangle. It was weird enough to him that he thought I was hazing him.

Now that he believes me, it's time to see how long I can get him to look for the board stretcher. 

Longest I ever saw was an hour - every sub trade onsite had an idea where the kid should look.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

If he ever brings one back tell him the red one, not the blue one.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Youngin'

reggi said:


> I'd probably get to the other side and realize I forgot my hammer.


Guilty! 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That was great


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> My cow pasture is taxed at 33k an acre now


Rach told me this morning that decent uncleared, dry land is going for over 40k an acre now. If it's within a 20 minute drive to town, it's 50k. This is sooooo stupid.


----------



## Deckhead

This is cleared land with a house pad. It's about 7 miles closer to Sarasota then me.









Myakka Rd, Sarasota, FL 34240 | Zillow


Zestimate® Home Value: $1,799,000. Myakka Rd, Sarasota, FL is a vacant land home. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom. The Rent Zestimate for this home is $3,732/mo, which has increased by $3,732/mo in the last 30 days.




www.zillow.com


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Can anyone id. this tree? Elm?
> View attachment 514193











13+ Types Of Elm Trees With Leaves, Bark, and Pictures (Tree Identification)


Elm trees found their way to landscaping because each type has a unique characteristic. This is the reason why you need to know the types of elm trees. Luckily for you, we will cover everything about the elm tree in this post so read on.




farmfoodfamily.com





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbuild

hdavis said:


> You charge extra for mowing the roof?


No mowing just shoveled it off... was like shoveling the snow off a roof in the summer 

This is what we found under the dirt!! They had dirt/sod, plastic, a layer of rough sawn 2x12, Phelt paper, then another layer of rough sawn 2x’s

The bottom layer of 2x’s are in fair shape we will have to replace a few


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

How old is that roof? Curious about how long one like that lasts.


----------



## Jonbuild

Tinstaafl said:


> How old is that roof? Curious about how long one like that lasts.


I suspect it was built late 70s, the plastic was a bad idea, it would have been much better with just phelt paper, the dirt was typically done as an insulation, we are installing a cold roof and metal roofing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Having a little ceiling party. Took forever to get the ceiling material.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## GCTony

Calidecks said:


> Having a little ceiling party. Took forever to get the ceiling material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Looking good! What product is that? Engineered?


----------



## Calidecks

GCTony said:


> Looking good! What product is that? Engineered?


Woodtone end match v groove Irish Cream.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Nice.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*


Missed the first part of this project. 😞

Is that part of the house above, or decking with Dri-Deck or something?


----------



## tjbnwi

All together now......

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Jaws said:


> Lake LBJ townhouse renovation, demo was completed about 10 days ago, all hvac, plumbing, electric, insulation removed and nails pulled, which is how we perform 90% of our renos. New panels, wire, plumbing, hvac (mini splits most likely) inch of closed cell, fill cavities with open cell, Rockwool in demising walls, solid core doors. New windows, 12' 4 panel Lincoln slider.
> 
> Some of the worst framing I've ever seen. Pics of point load transfers/corrections below
> View attachment 514197
> View attachment 514198
> View attachment 514199
> View attachment 514200
> View attachment 514201
> View attachment 514202
> View attachment 514203


You don't see much if any herringbone bridging anymore.


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Missed the first part of this project.
> 
> Is that part of the house above, or decking with Dri-Deck or something?


Just a low roof with torch. The eves get the same ceiling material.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> All together now......
> 
> Tom


I hate homeowners.

Nice work though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Woodtone end match v groove Irish Cream.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That looks like very nice boards. The pre finish is a huge win too. Do the ends have a T&G? How do get backing when they don't land on a ceiling joist?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That looks like very nice boards. The pre finish is a huge win too. Do the ends have a T&G? How do get backing when they don't land on a ceiling joist?


That's the beauty. The ends don't need backing. It's part of the company's pitch. The V groove holds it firm.

I've done about 5 of these ceilings. Love the stuff.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh I see the T&G on the long edges holds it.


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Missed the first part of this project.
> 
> Is that part of the house above, or decking with Dri-Deck or something?


Here's the roof.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh boy,, Stainless steel flashing. Very nice


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh boy,, Stainless steel flashing. Very nice


That's actually just galvanized specific to torch. We primed it with a spray designed for torch as well.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Ed Corrigan

AllanE said:


> Foundation makeup finished today, inspections by City, Engineer, and Architect. Pour starts at 5:30am tomorrow, I am there then relieved by my PM at 7:30am. I have engaged an off duty Houston Police officer to be on the street to direct traffic and keep neighbors in check (just in case). We are a few houses from Houston Country Club entrance. Three bales of hay on the job to retard evaporation and slow curing.
> 
> View attachment 514504
> View attachment 514495
> View attachment 514496
> View attachment 514497
> View attachment 514498
> View attachment 514499
> View attachment 514500
> View attachment 514501
> View attachment 514502
> View attachment 514503
> View attachment 514504


Nice looking set up. Who are all those yuppies walking all over the place, lol.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Was referring to Lettusbee’ post on the midlife crisis. I know that’s not John’s plan

Mike


----------



## AllanE

Ed Corrigan said:


> Nice looking set up. Who are all those yuppies walking all over the place, lol.


Engineer, architects. Pink shirt guy is my project manager.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

AllanE said:


> Foundation makeup finished today, inspections by City, Engineer, and Architect. Pour starts at 5:30am tomorrow, I am there then relieved by my PM at 7:30am. I have engaged an off duty Houston Police officer to be on the street to direct traffic and keep neighbors in check (just in case). We are a few houses from Houston Country Club entrance. Three bales of hay on the job to retard evaporation and slow curing.


Looking good Allan. Just left there yesterday. Gotta love those skip lots

Mike


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Sexy - I'll be playing with it tomorrow. Lol
> View attachment 514485


Fun stuff.  

320's decent size. Good training unit. 😳🤣


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Fun stuff.
> 
> 320's decent size. Good training unit. 😳🤣


Biggest I've played with is a 315. Way more fun than a Tak 125!


----------



## Jaws

Barndo on our Summit Springs Custom. Friday they deliver the 26 ft floor trusses for the apartment. Start welding cantilevered deck supports and gussets next week. Picked up the decking and put in storage. Everything but the bidet is here now - I am holding two weeks on house framing package. I am eating. Another on this one trying not to over do the materials escalation charge but I think framing materials will be down another 10k on this house in two weeks. 

The labor on this is killing me. One of these days I gotta bounce from truck ass to paper and just sub it all out lol, in this case my welder is shoet men and dropped this labor to erect slightly but not as much as I'd like and I threw 2 of our guys on it with him, probably coating me about 4-500 a day more than anticipated 

Going to be a cool pad


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Foundation makeup finished today, inspections by City, Engineer, and Architect. Pour starts at 5:30am tomorrow, I am there then relieved by my PM at 7:30am. I have engaged an off duty Houston Police officer to be on the street to direct traffic and keep neighbors in check (just in case). We are a few houses from Houston Country Club entrance. Three bales of hay on the job to retard evaporation and slow curing.
> 
> View attachment 514504
> View attachment 514495
> View attachment 514496
> View attachment 514497
> View attachment 514498
> View attachment 514499
> View attachment 514500
> View attachment 514501
> View attachment 514502
> View attachment 514503
> View attachment 514504


Good move getting the police.

Nice pad, doesn't look like a doll house 👌

Got another pour Friday at 4 if my brother has his son. Won't need the cops for that sleepy subdivision but I'll have donuts - hey, since your up - Bearclaw?? 😆


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks good Alllan, I sure what goes on top of it will be magnificent.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

AllanE said:


> Engineer, architects. Pink shirt guy is my project manager.


That’s funny because that's what we used to call the office boys when I worked commercial. The "Pink Shirts" lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Ed Corrigan said:


> Biggest I've played with is a 315. Way more fun than a Tak 125!


325 is the biggest I ran. 45k lbs or so I believe. It was fun.

And a 950 loader.


----------



## Lettusbee

My 21 yo nephew got started with big equipment last year. He's doing well for himself (as an employee) 
No idea if he has loftier goals though.


Kingcarpenter1 said:


> You can stack big cake w/it if your good & have the connects. Spend big, stack bigger
> 
> Mike


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

supply shortages means my sheathing doesn't match









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

asgoodasdead said:


> supply shortages means my sheathing doesn't match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Turn lemons into lemonade... Just work it out so it spells your company initials and then you can say it was planned that way while getting some free billboard advertising... 

Get a free article written about how your company is dealing with material shortages to boot...


----------



## META

Might as well throw an orange on that wall too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Replacing a bunch of windows in a church and installing vinyl siding in between. I'm about Tapcon'd out.

I'd almost rather be sanding.


----------



## cdkyle

Calidecks said:


> That’s funny because that's what we used to call the office boys when I worked commercial. The "Pink Shirts" lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


We used to call the commercial office boys, "Slick Shoes."
Now they need "Bi-lingual."


----------



## Randy Bush

Tinstaafl said:


> Replacing a bunch of windows in a church and installing vinyl siding in between. I'm about Tapcon'd out.
> 
> I'd almost rather be sanding.
> 
> View attachment 514542


Sure makes it nice having a lift doesn't.


----------



## rblakes1

All waterproofed up. Pan inspection on Monday









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Rich,

Do you need to have water in the pan for the inspection?

I assun=me what looks like "puffs" in the Kerdi is just the picture, nice clean install.

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Going. To start setting up steel post and steel beam for the deck this Monday. Am so tired of this hillside though.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop

I have interesting thing recently done. First there is floor with potato step in mid of it.









I used my legendary furring strips not to level than to make step disappear.










This is how it look after all done.









Same house tricky casing.


----------



## tipitop

This is from another project


----------



## Leo G

Looks out of place. Will it be painted? That would tie it together better.


----------



## tipitop

^^^ Of course. There is a couple other things that look rustic around. It will be sanded and painted. However will still have rustic look. Wood is from some old pallet.


----------



## Leo G

Kinda figured it would be painted. I think it'll look good especially if you have other rustic things in the house. Just looked off next to modern painted cabinets.


----------



## tipitop

Rustic wainscoting is to right. Will do another picture with it in. This rustic thing is still not clear to me. For example when you do joints of wood you do not want it perfect joints than rather of little. Many bars here in Mn go with rustic look. And I personally like it a lot but just not clear how to make it. Here is cowboy jack's


https://static.wixstatic.com/media/956de6_7c889e3f2633421095a0b74510eb42e4~mv2.png/v1/fill/w_740,h_511,al_c,lg_1,q_90/Screen%20Shot%202019-07-25%20at%202_06_41%20PM.webp


Cowboy Jack' has around 7 locations in mpls area.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

I’m sorry someone made you make that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Yep, I have a hard time not making near perfect joints


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Yep, I have a hard time not making near perfect joints


It's almost a disease.... I see lines, lines, everywhere...


----------



## CarpenterRN

B&B wainscot project I did a few weeks back


----------



## CarpenterRN

A simple subway tile backsplash. 4x16 tiles with a light gray grout to coordinate with the gray veining in the quartz tops.


----------



## tipitop

Well that photo in #4365. This morning I figured out that I get lucky. What if that last piece in slanted area protrude say 2" from vertical area. I could not extend vertical area out, must be closest possible to vent. I get lucky there, I didn't even think about it. And look how I ripped strips at side. Slated and vertical strips are 2 3/4 and side ones are 2 1/8 to match. 3. piece from bottom at side is 2" and 2. from bottom is 2" to. Last one at bottom is 2 3/4 and it match vertical strip in front. This right there is my friends geometrical master piece. As you know I know frame all sort of roofs, stairs, crown, handrails but it all has well known rules and is no problem to build. This is crown at cathedral ceiling from past year Crown molding at cathedral cheiling . This thing from Friday I had to improvise out of nothing.
That all said why I wasted my life in carpentry when would get more money in trucking. Yeah more working hours but easy work. In f carpentry I do insane work so often but money is nowhere near to be insane. And tbh nobody give a f about my insane work including this, I will say again, GEOMETRICAL MASTER PIECE. Nobody even recognize how difficult it is actually. Yes I get lucky but you didn't know it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

😳


----------



## AllanE

I feel lucky today, realtor is having an open house for a home I bought, gutted and remodeled about 40%, put it back on the market. Inventory is low, I'm ready to move to next deal. 









202 Crestwood Drive, Houston TX 77007


202 Crestwood Drive Houston TX 77007 was recently sold. It is a 0.23 Acre(s) Lot, 7,871 SQFT, 4 Beds, 5 Full Bath(s) & 3 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com


----------



## Deckhead

AllanE said:


> I feel lucky today, realtor is having an open house for a home I bought, gutted and remodeled about 40%, put it back on the market. Inventory is low, I'm ready to move to next deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 202 Crestwood Drive, Houston TX 77007
> 
> 
> 202 Crestwood Drive Houston TX 77007 was recently sold. It is a 0.23 Acre(s) Lot, 7,871 SQFT, 4 Beds, 5 Full Bath(s) & 3 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com


Weren't you hoping for like 3 mill to recoup cost?

That's a pretty penny. Nice work.


----------



## AllanE

Deckhead said:


> Weren't you hoping for like 3 mill to recoup cost?
> 
> That's a pretty penny. Nice work.


My all in costs are below 3 million.


----------



## Deckhead

AllanE said:


> My all in costs are below 3 million.


Gotta like when a gamble pays off.


----------



## AllanE

Deckhead said:


> Gotta like when a gamble pays off.


More like IF it pays off. More job photos.


----------



## Leo G

Making a notched drawer to go around plumbing.










Stage one make the parts









Stage two assemble the center and dado for the bottom in all parts. The center is dadoed as an assembly.









Stage three, make the bottom and cut out the notch.









Stage four, assemble the drawer and sand


----------



## Deckhead

Easy Gibson said:


> Leo, can't you like, sandblast everything or something? I feel like if you have the space and pure hatred of sanding that you do that there's got to be some kind of advancements we can make here. Can't walnut shells smooth that stuff out for you or something?


Weed seems like it could be his cure. It's not really my bag, bit I've partaken while sanding and it seems to be a big use for marijuana. Painting or sanding all the time, you could just call me a pothead. Not sure why people would drink and do that when they could smoke dope and do it.

Or just stay focused and get it done as quick as humanly possible, that's a coffee heads attitude. I'm a coffee guy and probably not as good as Leo but dammit, when it comes to sanding it's all about as quick as we can do this and make it great...


----------



## Easy Gibson

The last time I had a lot of something to be sanded, I sent them to somebody else to sand and they returned to me perfect. 
I'm never not doing that again.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

When I had my commercial shop I had a, stroke sander, wide belt sander, 6’ long edge sander, flap sander, many belt sanders, multiple orbital sanders, a detail sander from porter cable, the crappy finish sanders. If I could throw money at it to make it any faster I did it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

only learned about ladder kits the day after this was painted... doh!


----------



## bwiab

starting to take shape...


----------



## Leo G

Did some assembly and repair to these desks on site in the mall next to the casino in Mashantucket. The moving company dropped one of the desks hard. So hard that the panel in the center, the right stile split from the bottom to the top. Had glue and clamps with me so we glued it back together. Wasn't perfect (to my standards), but there wasn't a big gaping hole either. 3 of the drawers are missing moldings and the desk apron on the left side was destroyed and splintered on one end. Nice moving company eh?

So far I've replicated the desk molding. It's not perfect because I just don't the router bits to do it, no one does because they aren't standard radiuses. But it's damn close and no one will be noticing it because it is there.










The good side









The not so good side


----------



## Easy Gibson

It's amazing they even called you.

I'd have figured a casino would just throw it out and buy a new one.


----------



## tjbnwi

Easy Gibson said:


> It's amazing they even called you.
> 
> I'd have figured a casino would just throw it out and buy a new one.


They probably looked into replacing, found out they couldn't get replacements for at least 9 months with the Covid BS.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Because it's not the casino. It's in the mall at the casino. Francesca's Collections in the name of the store. All the fixtures they sent to this store were from CA and most of them damaged someway or another in transit or storage. It was even more of a chit show when the rest of the stuff arrived. You'd think going into a nice mall in the casino area they might think to send new stuff. But I'm sure this stuff can't be had fast because of covid.


----------



## Jaws

They can't all be sexy. In laws rent trailer.I've tried to get him to sell it to me do I can tear it down and build a 3/2 rental, I hate trailers having lived in several. He won't though lol

Mother in law caught rona, father in law is still negative but no chances taken. Renters (high-school class's mates) were all set to leave and have a baby so to not disrupt the situation grabbed two Rookies and demo'd/redecked failing kitchen floor this afternoon. The Rookies will lay laminate tomorrow, I wasn't fond of demoing partical board but they'd of dicked around here two days if they weren't cutting and hauling. Floor will go down fast

Father in law is not the sit on his hands type, he's beside himself with grief over this missed experience 😆. To sweeten the Deal I relapsed if I told him these kids COST me more than 30 an hour with burden he'd have a condition fit. Probably gonna go with 15 😆

I've tried to get him to sell it to me do I can tear it down and build a 3/2 rental, I hate trailers having lived in several. He won't though lol

Hit a waterline, galvanized. Welded it, figured taking it apart to re thread would cause more problems. We will see, left a piece loose to check in the am


----------



## tgeb

Small foundation and slab for a pool house and equipment off the back. We'll do the slab tomorrow.


----------



## AllanE

We usually mud set stone but trying pedestals on this job.


----------



## Deckhead

Bison system?


----------



## Leo G

Put together a Francesca's Collections woman's boutique store down in the Tanger Mall in Mashentucket in the Foxwoods casino area. Had to layout and install all the shelving brackets, used Snaptoggles to install the brackets to the wall. They worked good for the most part. A few times there were objects in the walls in the way and I had to resort to other means or just moving the bracket. The lower shelves have a clothes hanging bar on them and the shelves they used forced us to put a 3/4" shim on top of each bracket to maintain the 1 1/2" of clearance the manual says they need. 

All of the fixtures are used and in disarray, some needed minor touchup others needed major work. One of the fixtures had a hole kicked into a curved panel that we had to back up with a pc of bending Poplar, skim with bondo and repaint. Came out great, like new.

There were moldings knocked off of the fixtures that had to be put back on. Nailed and glued originally, I don't know how they got knocked off other than abuse by the movers.

Yesterday was a 12 hour day finishing up for the most part. Some things still weren't there. A couple of shelves, the hanging bars, 4 mirrors. I think they are coming today but another guy will be taking care of that because it doesn't really require the finesse I provide. The shelves only need screwing to the already installed brackets and the mirrors are just hung on French cleats. Still a few hours of work.


----------



## Jaws

23 man hours, demo, blocking, insulate, deck, fix leak, install floor, reinstall salvaged trim, reinstalled appliances, leak tested gas. 9 of the hours are mine so father in law will get a bill for 14 hrs. Materials were almost triple labor lol

Fixed a closet door, reinforced handrail and changed flush kit on toilet too 

I guess if the Parade of Homes type houses fall out I can make money fixing trailers 😆


----------



## Jaws

Windows are late as ****, chit ass Pella, should never of let the client talk me into giving those losers another shot. Lol

Getting framing package for apartment today, waiting to unload it with the Skytrac. The house package I'm still waiting on, the homeowner is anxious but I told them I hadn't hit them and wasn't hitting them for material escalation - but they going to wait for it to bottom out. 

They seem to be happy though considering. Any of yall want some koozies? Lol


----------



## rblakes1

AllanE said:


> We usually mud set stone but trying pedestals on this job.
> View attachment 514991
> View attachment 514992
> View attachment 514993


I did a rooftop ipe deck with those 8 or so years ago, seemed like a cool system

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Got this little slab done today. 
The finisher I hired decided not to show up after confirming with me last evening that he would be here at 10:00 am. 🤬

Me and the two guys I work with regularly, (it's actually their job), got on it and it ended up pretty nice. 

Too damn hot for this... full sun all day. Retarder and ice in the mix, start of pour at 11:00, finished brooming at 1:20.

Started hitting it with water by 2 to keep it cool.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Oh man Tom, you're getting too old for that. I'd want to string the guy up by his unmentionables.


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> Oh man Tom, you're getting too old for that. I'd want to string the guy up by his unmentionables.


It would have been an easy day with 4 guys, a miserable day with 3. I'll not be calling this fellow in the future. 

I'm really glad that it was not one of my jobs that is just me and one finisher. 
I would have been fairly fvcked, and crying. 😖


----------



## Robie

Lots of pictures on-line with descriptions as ice delivery doors.
Looked identical.
probably milk though as the location is a little tight for ice block lugging and hefting.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Probably technically doesn't meet one or another USPS standard, and the carrier is a prick. Gotta love it.


----------



## Leo G

I think it's the height. And the height didn't change.

Could be they require a flap and not a door.


----------



## Leo G

*USPS Regulations for Wall Mount Mailboxes*

Wall Mount Mailboxes are convenient in areas where postal carriers travel on foot. They are also helpful for residents who are physically impaired.



The USPS does not have specific dimension requirements for wall mount mailboxes, but local codes and regulations may apply.
Customers should seek advice from their local postmaster or mail carrier before installing a wall mount mailbox to ensure proper placement and uninterrupted mail delivery.
The flap on a wall mount mailbox should operate smoothly and reliably.
Mail carriers must have safe and unobstructed access to the mailbox.


----------



## rrk

Mail Carrier has final say, can even over rule USPS standards if Postmaster agrees. I once made and mounted a custom mailbox for customer and carrier wanted it 8" below standard minimum, they would not deliver mail until it was lowered. Guy retired, next guy said it was too low and I had to raise it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Today’s unsung hero——the Festool copier bearing router accessory.

I found the copier years ago on a display after it was discontinued in North America. I bought it figuring I may need it some day. 

Today was that day.

I am building a kitchen vent liner hood. I designed the sides for it in Fusion 360 to be cut using the Shaper Origin. I did not create the rabbit for the front panel in Fusion figuring I’d use a rabbiting router bit set. Well—I have employees so…..(those with employees understand this).

I had broken down the area where I cut the side panels, setting back up to cut the rabbits with the Origin would have been a pain. 

The lightbulb in the brain goes on, copier bearing to the rescue. 

I tell my crew there is at least 10 ways to accomplish any task in the shop, I’m glad I have back ups for my back ups.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> I'm not sure, it's would be kind of skinny for a glass milk bottle. But I also think there was a door on the inside of the house originally too. It's not there now which would have given a bit more room for them.


The last one I worked on like that had a cabinet on the inside and a door on the outside, so the bottle would fit.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Getting closer….

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson

tjbnwi said:


> Today’s unsung hero——the Festool copier bearing router accessory.
> 
> I found the copier years ago on a display after it was discontinued in North America. I bought it figuring I may need it some day.
> 
> Today was that day.
> 
> I am building a kitchen vent liner hood. I designed the sides for it in Fusion 360 to be cut using the Shaper Origin. I did not create the rabbit for the front panel in Fusion figuring I’d use a rabbiting router bit set. Well—I have employees so…..(those with employees understand this).
> 
> I had broken down the area where I cut the side panels, setting back up to cut the rabbits with the Origin would have been a pain.
> 
> The lightbulb in the brain goes on, copier bearing to the rescue.
> 
> I tell my crew there is at least 10 ways to accomplish any task in the shop, I’m glad I have back ups for my back ups.
> 
> Tom



Wow. That thing is exactly what I was imagining for this thing I was trying to do. I wanted to put a bead on the edge of a piece, but I wanted there to be a radius reducing a piece of 1x12 down to like 9" or so. I couldn't think of a good way to get a bead on the inside radius without just shaping it by hand or something so I completely shelved the idea.
Guess I gotta check ebay?


----------



## tjbnwi

Easy Gibson said:


> Wow. That thing is exactly what I was imagining for this thing I was trying to do. I wanted to put a bead on the edge of a piece, but I wanted there to be a radius reducing a piece of 1x12 down to like 9" or so. I couldn't think of a good way to get a bead on the inside radius without just shaping it by hand or something so I completely shelved the idea.
> Guess I gotta check ebay?


Odds are you won’t find one for. Most probably forgot they have it.

You also need a Festool router to go with it.

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson

Well then shelved the idea shall stay! On to the next...


----------



## Leo G

Or you could just make a base and attach it to it like I do when I need something like that. The Festool is all fancy and stuff but all you need is a board with a rounded point to make it work.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Probably be faster to hand carve it than make that jig. It'd only be two radii roughly 5". In fact, if I'd stop posting and just go do it, it could probably be done in an hour.


----------



## Leo G

I could make the jig in 12 minutes. I probably have one kicking around in my router drawer somewhere that I made before. Cause I know I've made one before.


----------



## tjbnwi

and done......

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

getting there (who dosen't need 108" of refrigeration in their kitchen?)

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson

I'm glad somebody is recognizing the need for 3 fridges. 
We've been looking for a new one but haven't found one I deem acceptable. Now if I were able to choose three, I believe it'd be quite easy to find a good combination.


----------



## Leo G

Me me me, I don't need 9' of refrigeration.

Looks nice Tom.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Me me me, I don't need 9' of refrigeration.
> 
> Looks nice Tom.


Same here, **** spoils with just 3’.


----------



## Easy Gibson

It's probably because you've always got it hiding behind other stuff.

I want 9' W x 14" D.
There can be one deep section for storing pizza boxes, but we'll have to work that into like bench seating, or maybe lower cabinets or something.


----------



## Leo G

The job at Newport continues... slow as molasses. On their end. I'm doing other stuff while I wait for them to prepare for my cabinets.

I already have the sink wall completed. Floor is horrendous. This is what it looked like when I left. Only thing I screwed up on was the countertop support to the left of the dishwasher opening. So I left them a cleat for a temp counter. I gave the HO the correct support 2 days later because they were traveling down to Newport and the contractor they had down there would install it, 4 screws and it's in.










So starting in the right coming towards us in the picture is a drawer bank.









Then comes a double door cabinet that I don't have a picture of.

Then comes a spice rack pullout. The left stile is the 2 door cabinet next to it.









Then comes a cooktop cabinet, 2 drawers below. The left stile is missing on 
this one also, it has a temp stile to keep the two center rails stable.









The two door cabinet has an adjustable pullout system that I've made.

I picked up some 80/20 slide in T nuts and 8-32 x 1/2" screws









And I put them into the Blum Tandems 









And I put them into a 5/8x5/8 aluminum square tube that I've put a slot 
on the front side.









And in this particular situation they are attached to a 15/16" wide
by 1" deep pc of Maple for spacing. They are screwed into 
the cabinet through the Maple.









I've put marks on it for adjustment.









And here is the top view showing the components.


----------



## tjbnwi

Nice adjustable system.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Too much work. Thinking of going 80/20 for the whole thing.









1050


1.00” X 0.50” T-Slotted Profile - Single Open T-Slot




8020.net


----------



## ServiceCall

The different sized kitchen windows looks odd.


----------



## Leo G

I think it's just missing the sill. But I didn't do that.


----------



## Randy Bush

Door finally came in so back working on this
Changing out 4 more windows too.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

House we just finished the homeowner did his own electric...I know...I know...but he did a great job...panel is better than most "pros" I have seen. Had to give him credit for a job well done!


----------



## TxElectrician

overanalyze said:


> House we just finished the homeowner did his own electric...I know...I know...but he did a great job...panel is better than most "pros" I have seen. Had to give him credit for a job well done!


Wouldn't pass inspection here

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

TxElectrician said:


> Wouldn't pass inspection here
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Why. Looks like a real clean job. Huge panel must be a monster house


----------



## TxElectrician

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Why. Looks like a real clean job. Huge panel must be a monster house


No afci that I see. It is a clean install

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

TxElectrician said:


> No afci that I see. It is a clean install
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


No permits or inspections required here...I told him about afci's... he said he saw no need...his other house built 20 years didn't have them and they are still living...can't say I disagree...

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

#heatbuildup


TxElectrician said:


> Wouldn't pass inspection here
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Laundry requires 20 amp here. No afci required though.


----------



## Leo G

Phase II of the RI build.

4 cabinets with joined face frames. Floor wasn't as bad as phase I but still not good. I built the cabinets at 35" and on average scribed off about 3/4" so the counter will be about 1/4" lower than the standard 36". The average of the 1st round height of the countertop is about 36 1/2 because of the unlevel floor.

Also had to put in the end of run countertop support to the left of the dishwasher. Had to move it out of the way and install it by screwing it to the refer cabinet. I had made it to be installed by the contractor before he installed the DW. But he couldn't wait the one extra day and they've been dealing with the unstable DW since. I installed it in less that 20 minutes including removing the DW and reinstalling it and securing it to the cabinets.

Take notice of the lovely straight and true floors 



























There will be another cabinet to the right of the cooktop cabinet to the right of the post. And to the right of that under the window will be some sort of a window seat cabinet.

There will be a 40x102 island about 38" from the "L" cabinets


----------



## Randy Bush

overanalyze said:


> House we just finished the homeowner did his own electric...I know...I know...but he did a great job...panel is better than most "pros" I have seen. Had to give him credit for a job well done!


Is that on the exterior of the building?


----------



## nickko

I thought you couldn’t have that many wires coming through a single hole. Something about heat build up. 


overanalyze said:


> House we just finished the homeowner did his own electric...I know...I know...but he did a great job...panel is better than most "pros" I have seen. Had to give him credit for a job well done!


----------



## Leo G

In conduit


----------



## Deckhead

You guys are a tough ****ing crowd. That panel looks beautiful. I have never once witnessed an electrician that took that kind of care.


----------



## Leo G

That's because the electrician has to make money while doing it right. The home owner could take as long as he wanted to to make it pretty along with making it right. If he bid that job out he likely would have lost his shirt making it look like that.

But it sure is pretty.


----------



## Robie

No one said it didn't look great.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

TxElectrician said:


> No afci that I see. It is a clean install
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


👍

No red tape on the white wires used as a hot on the 240v circuits.

Probably will have to derate that entire thing. Wires are probably bundled longer than 24”.

Clean panel though.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Speaking of that.... Do you sharpen your bits on the machine?


Dress them as you recommended with a diamond file. There is not a single decent sharpening service in Colorado Springs so I just replace the cutters when needed. 

I tried one service here, they ruined my Zobo and brad point bits and the blades were barley better than when I sent them to be serviced. I'm back to sending the blades to Quinn Saw in St. Louis. I'll have to check with them on sharpening the DT bits.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Yep, the bit was getting noisy on this round of drawers. Took out the 1200 grit diamond file and tuned it up and it worked better at the beginning and back to where it was by the end. About 152 pins.


----------



## Mordekyle

Leo G said:


> You putting shakes back on it or resheathing it?


Resheeting.

I’m glad for my neighbors OSB is back down to $14 a board.

It originally had shakes, and it was shaded and shingled 20 years ago.

No real ventilation to speak of. Sheeting was in bad shape, well on its way to turn them back in the dirt. It should’ve been easy, but it comes off in pieces the size of your hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoye0017

A custom island made of prefinished maple plywood, maple face frame and cherry doors. Long story about why they’re cherry and painted. 

Nothing super fancy but clients are very pleased. 




























Sorry if pic resolution is bad. Using Tapatalk free.


----------



## Leo G

Nice and clean. Overlay isn't something I like for faceframe but it is a mainstay in kitchens. I prefer inset or full on Euro frameless.


----------



## Randy Bush

Got this 10k door in. Went in pretty good. Works and seals up nice









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Just a re Deck.








Before


----------



## Easy Gibson

Should have left it, man. First pic is way nicer.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Calidecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Just a re Deck.
> View attachment 515603
> 
> Before
> View attachment 515604


Be nice to paint the skirting. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> Be nice to paint the skirting.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


They are going to be painting the skirting and the sides of the stringers.


----------



## Calidecks

You made a great improvement. Nicely done.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> You made a great improvement. Nicely done.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Thanks. It’s was a nice quick turnaround deck also at 4 days. Having to drill the railing for the metal pickets was a chore


----------



## hoye0017

Leo G said:


> Nice and clean. Overlay isn't something I like for faceframe but it is a mainstay in kitchens. I prefer inset or full on Euro frameless.


I agree. This one needed to match their existing cabinets. It wasn’t easy matching the door profiles. They don’t look special, but the combination of inner, panel, and edge profiles was not typical. 

I also used a new finish (new to me) that gave me some trouble but turned out well. I’m gonna post a review on it here. 

Now I’m on to building my own island and I’m doing inset doors. Still deciding on butt hinges or hidden hinges.


----------



## Calidecks

We installed a trench drain running the length of the patio below. It's tied into a 4" drain pipe running to the street. 





































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

hoye0017 said:


> I agree. This one needed to match their existing cabinets. It wasn’t easy matching the door profiles. They don’t look special, but the combination of inner, panel, and edge profiles was not typical.
> 
> I also used a new finish (new to me) that gave me some trouble but turned out well. I’m gonna post a review on it here.
> 
> Now I’m on to building my own island and I’m doing inset doors. Still deciding on butt hinges or hidden hinges.



Ogee profile with ogee panel. I have both now.

What was the finish. I use MLC products. In pigmented I use Stealth.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Nice as always, Mike. What's with those posts? I assume they're getting wrapped?


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Nice as always, Mike. What's with those posts? I assume they're getting wrapped?


They are getting painted for now. Eventually he wants to replace the cover. I replaced the posts out of the kindness of my heart. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> We installed a trench drain running the length of the patio below. It's tied into a 4" drain pipe running to the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Was the concrete all existing? 

I like the flush look


----------



## Calidecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Was the concrete all existing?
> 
> I like the flush look


Yup the concrete beneath the deck was existing and had a wood deck on top that we replaced with Trex. They added the stamped concrete on the perimeter. It left an area of water that had nowhere to go in that corner. So we added a drain. Worked like a charm.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

I like the look of the Baltic Birch.


----------



## Robie

Last weeks endeavor...

Same folks as above.
I did a shower gut and tile job for them 10 years ago....installed crown.
They had a guy build a vanity and mirror before they met me and all the finish had come off. Dark stain and I don't know what happened but it just looked like hell.
She decided after months of thinking she wanted tile back-splash, a quartz top, vessel sink and a new vanity, which I made. I hired Leo to do the "go around the plumbing" drawer which came out great.
She wanted a blue accent around the edges of the doors, drawer and mirror. I cut a cove, masked everything off and hand-painted the same color as the walls.
Did some minor repairs on the walls while I was there and gave everything a fresh coat of paint.

They're happy...I'm happy.
Personally, I would have put another molding under the tile but she liked it just like that. 
I had to convince her it needed a top molding.


----------



## Patrickstew

Easy Gibson said:


> What'd you wrap the columns with? Hard to tell from pics, but the color looks like Boral, which I was just the other day thinking that I haven't used in a while. I really liked that stuff.


Close. Primed Hardie trim; with a ton of ripping.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Last weeks endeavor...
> 
> Same folks as above.
> I did a shower gut and tile job for them 10 years ago....installed crown.
> They had a guy build a vanity and mirror before they met me and all the finish had come off. Dark stain and I don't know what happened but it just looked like hell.
> She decided after months of thinking she wanted tile back-splash, a quartz top, vessel sink and a new vanity, which I made. I hired Leo to do the "go around the plumbing" drawer which came out great.
> She wanted a blue accent around the edges of the doors, drawer and mirror. I cut a cove, masked everything off and hand-painted the same color as the walls.
> Did some minor repairs on the walls while I was there and gave everything a fresh coat of paint.
> 
> They're happy...I'm happy.
> Personally, I would have put another molding under the tile but she liked it just like that.
> I had to convince her it needed a top molding.
> 
> View attachment 515760


Came out nice Robie. To bad it took her 1000 years to make up her mind.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Came out nice Robie. To bad it took her 1000 years to make up her mind.



Oh man...longest simplest job I've ever had.


----------



## tjbnwi

The Parade is in 1 week…..

Hopefully by the end of the day the frame will look like this….

Tom


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> The Parade is in 1 week…..
> 
> Hopefully by the end of the day the frame will look like this….
> 
> Tom


The actual looks better than the drawing (stile and rail look better on the real thing orientated right)... Nice... 

Where's it going and what program did you use?


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> The actual looks better than the drawing (stile and rail look better on the real thing orientated right)... Nice...
> 
> Where's it going and what program did you use?


I didn’t bother to change the grain orientation on the quick render. In the render engine there is an appearance option.

The 2021 Parade home for All About Home Design.

Fusion 360, I use it because I could never figure out Sketch Up (to used to CAD programs interface) and I needed something to export SVG files. The reason I drew it in Fusion was the we made the frame, was told it was to get metal X’s, well that didn’t happen, the frame is installed already, I needed the numbers to build the posts and the X’s.

I printed just enough info to get them made.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

They fit…..(Ed picked them up and installed them).

Tom


----------



## JoeStanton

Tom I have to ask, how did you pack up and move and get such high end work? Love seeing your work it's truly inspiring.


----------



## tjbnwi

JoeStanton said:


> Tom I have to ask, how did you pack up and move and get such high end work? Love seeing your work it's truly inspiring.


It’s a long roundabout story Joe.

Cliff Note version;

I have Ed Michnick to either thank or curse……..

This entire home and all its elements are stunning. Hopefully the builder adds it to his webpage so I can link the album.

Tom


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Side project. Not done yet.

Building out this water truck. Wacker-Neuson 2” trash pump. Has a gravity discharge. 2” pressure port, 2 1” ports, and a hose Bibb.

Has a suction port to draw from a pond or river, and it can fill the tank that way.

Also has a hydrant inlet, and of course I usually fill it with the overhead drop pipe at the CSD yard through the top manhole. 👍

Still a lot to do. Need to get a bunch of 2” and 1” wildland hose, I think I’ll mount a garden hose reel on the deck, and get a few more adapters and hydrant fittings.

Plus lighting. Lots of lighting. Side and rear work/scene lights, maybe a couple rotators.


And I still haven’t installed the CB radio. 🤣


----------



## Patrickstew

Gut remodel oceanfront Folly Beach. Almost ready to close out. Happy Labor Day my Bro’s.


----------



## Patrickstew




----------



## Patrickstew




----------



## Calidecks

Great work Patrick!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> Great work Patrick!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Mike that’s strong my friend. Appreciate your compliment. Wish I could afford that view….


----------



## Leo G

Starting up on what might be the smallest kitchen I've done. Got three cabinet boxes assembled. 5 lowers and 2 uppers along with a set of 3 shelves that are either going to be floating or on decorative brackets. On top of it it is Euro frameless with slab doors.


----------



## Hardy541

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Did we cut out a bearing wall?!


No, removed the plaster and that’s how it was 😮


----------



## Mordekyle

Wife’s massage studio getting close.

Plan B if her religious/philosophical exception doesn’t work at the hospital.

I would prefer not to, but my treehouse office may become an Airbnb destination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Bro, you package that tree house with a massage coupon and my wife will be at your door by sun up.

You even understand what a travel blog goldmine you're sitting on here?


----------



## Mordekyle

Easy Gibson said:


> Bro, you package that tree house with a massage coupon and my wife will be at your door by sun up.
> 
> You even understand what a travel blog goldmine you're sitting on here?




We prefer to give married couples free access to the treehouse.

It would be profitable to rent it. Just have to figure out how to not attract the wrong crowd.

Don’t want to get sued. Wedding cakes and stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Even stained the dog to match the floor....


----------



## tjbnwi

Chad set the riser today.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

The sit at island complete (what the frame became…..).

Told the builder I hate the chairs, they obstruct the view of our frame.

Tom


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

tjbnwi said:


> Told the builder I hate the chairs, they obstruct the view of our frame


Nice work Tom. I can relate, we did a 5’ wide Texas blend fireplace that was covered by a T.V. Guess next time I’ll bill it as a stone entertainment center


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Made a "shelf" for an client from a long way back. Built a kitchen for her 20 years ago when I was working for a builder.

She wanted a stained top and I was going to make it out of maple. And I asked her if she wanted it in curly Maple. Showed her a few boards I had. I hate this stuff because I order normal Maple and I get this... And I can't paint it because the curl shows through. She was game.

She picked Minwax Red Oak for the color and I had it matched in MLC WoodSong II.
I did my standard of stain it, sand it back 80% so most of the curl stain stays but the field loses most of the stain and then I restain it again so the curl gets double stained. Shelf is 18" x 47"










Found one stud where it would look good on the shelf and had to use the Snap Toggles on the bracker near the corner.

Here it is installed. She picked out the brackets and they go nice with the area the shelf is in.









I was half way home and I get a text from her. I'm like, damn - what did I forget?

Nothing, she had set it up already and the dog is happy again. There used to be a table that Jake would lay under. She gave it to her sister and Jake has been upset about it since, that was his table.










Happy home owner, happy dog. What else could you ask for?


----------



## Easy Gibson

Shelf is cool. Looks very straight and well stained.

Let's talk about that bracket though. Where'd you get that thing?


----------



## Leo G

She picked it out. They don't really have a bracket for an 18" wide shelf.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Well, they do, but it's gross looking.

I've fought this battle before. Everything my wife an I collaborate on ends with us having heated arguments about brackets that end in her frustrated and me having to do way to much work to modify an existing bracket that I deem structurally sound enough for the task to fit her definition of attractive enough for retail consumption. Lots of spray paint and swearing is usually involved. 

Related: I have a basement full of dozens upon dozens of rejected brackets that could not be returned because they were already spray painted. This happens a lot.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Since it's unlikely to come up again, shout out to the company I consider to be the best in the game for Made in USA heavy duty brackets that aren't stupid to use.





__





High Quality Support Brackets for Countertops, Islands, Workstations, Shelves & Vanities | A&M Hardware


A&M Hardware offers the highest quality support brackets. Available in a variety of colors, sizes & finishes. Standard, concealed, hybrid, ADA compliant, and concealed flat brackets match any need and fully support your project.



www.aandmhardware.com


----------



## Leo G

Well those are all ugly.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Beauty is in the eye of the installer.


----------



## Leo G

I don't think I have to worry about a happy customer.


----------



## Lettusbee

Try the flea markets. 


Easy Gibson said:


> Well, they do, but it's gross looking.
> 
> I've fought this battle before. Everything my wife an I collaborate on ends with us having heated arguments about brackets that end in her frustrated and me having to do way to much work to modify an existing bracket that I deem structurally sound enough for the task to fit her definition of attractive enough for retail consumption. Lots of spray paint and swearing is usually involved.
> 
> Related: I have a basement full of dozens upon dozens of rejected brackets that could not be returned because they were already spray painted. This happens a lot.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

15" would work well for an 18" shelf.









Amazon.com: 1 Pack Heavy Duty and Thick Cast Iron Victorian Shelf Bracket, Antique Black, Large 15.3 x 1.96 x 15.3 Inches, L-Shaped Shelf Bracket, DIY Projects, Hardware Included, JS-90-063 by North American Country Home : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: 1 Pack Heavy Duty and Thick Cast Iron Victorian Shelf Bracket, Antique Black, Large 15.3 x 1.96 x 15.3 Inches, L-Shaped Shelf Bracket, DIY Projects, Hardware Included, JS-90-063 by North American Country Home : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Easy Gibson

Almost perfectly...


----------



## VinylHanger

Sheesh. That's spendy. Awesome looking, but spendy.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Make up a wood pattern, and you could cast that in aluminum.


----------



## Jaws

First house I've built with a car lift in a garage for me, I just bid one for late 2022 that has 3, and I have one in design with one. Everything comes in fads.

I did build a shop that had a mechanics pit and lift but it was for farm equipment


----------



## Easy Gibson

Those things always made me feel like you're setting yourself up for the most expensive oops, but I guess that's the thinking of somebody who doesn't need an expensive car lifted over another car.


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Another Spice/Oil rack pullout for a small cabinet.









The secret sauce for the Blum slides.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hardy541 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like crane day,, what were you lifting???
Today was crane day for us too,, no pics of the crane


----------



## Hardy541

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks like crane day,, what were you lifting???
> Today was crane day for us too,, no pics of the crane
> View attachment 516027


Inbeds for a new log yard 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Set the debarker inbed today so we can finish bracing it tomorrow. We’ll fly the chipper inbed in tomorrow. That one “should” go quicker since it only calls for 4 hollow corner supports with holes unlike this one that called for a whole pile of verticals lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Had to create a drainage swale out of concrete.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Nice work, Tom. 👍

How do you get the slope? Just trowel by eye?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Got this one ready to pour.

Have to wait a week for a concrete truck and a pump. 😳

Never had to wait more than one day before. 

Thai is one of the busiest years I’ve seen.


----------



## Patrickstew

Leo G said:


> Made a "shelf" for an client from a long way back. Built a kitchen for her 20 years ago when I was working for a builder.
> 
> She wanted a stained top and I was going to make it out of maple. And I asked her if she wanted it in curly Maple. Showed her a few boards I had. I hate this stuff because I order normal Maple and I get this... And I can't paint it because the curl shows through. She was game.
> 
> She picked Minwax Red Oak for the color and I had it matched in MLC WoodSong II.
> I did my standard of stain it, sand it back 80% so most of the curl stain stays but the field loses most of the stain and then I restain it again so the curl gets double stained. Shelf is 18" x 47"
> 
> View attachment 515930
> 
> 
> Found one stud where it would look good on the shelf and had to use the Snap Toggles on the bracker near the corner.
> 
> Here it is installed. She picked out the brackets and they go nice with the area the shelf is in.
> View attachment 515931
> 
> 
> I was half way home and I get a text from her. I'm like, damn - what did I forget?
> 
> Nothing, she had set it up already and the dog is happy again. There used to be a table that Jake would lay under. She gave it to her sister and Jake has been upset about it since, that was his table.
> 
> View attachment 515933
> 
> 
> Happy home owner, happy dog. What else could you ask for?


This is awesome! Work and story hand in hand. Respect bro.


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nice work, Tom. 👍
> 
> How do you get the slope? Just trowel by eye?


Screed board, 36" to the left, 24" to the right.
my finishers did the hard part, I just got them on the right track. 2-1/4" drop to the off center.
I had doubts as we were finishing that maybe it should be deeper, but it turned out ok. I like subtle.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tgeb said:


> Screed board, 36" to the left, 24" to the right.
> my finishers did the hard part, I just got them on the right track. 2-1/4" drop to the off center.
> I had doubts as we were finishing that maybe it should be deeper, but it turned out ok. I like subtle.
> View attachment 516054


Great idea. 👍👍

I have one coming up just like it. I think it’ll be about 30-32” per side. Linear drain in the middle. 36 feet long.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter




----------



## Leo G

Nice and simple looking. Came out great.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Nice and simple looking. Came out great.


Thanks. I was worried about everything being white but I think it came together nice. They are over the moon. Used to be a neo angle with a weird gap on the left.


----------



## Leo G

I like it, it's traditional.


----------



## VinylHanger

Looks good.

I know it's the camera giving it the wide on top look, but I wonder how that would work in real life.

Might make you feel like you had more elbow room.

Of course, then just make the whole thing wide.

Meh, just a very relaxed carpenter doing some pointless thinking tonight.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

VinylHanger said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I know it's the camera giving it the wide on top look, but I wonder how that would work in real life.
> 
> Might make you feel like you had more elbow room.
> 
> Of course, then just make the whole thing wide.
> 
> Meh, just a very relaxed carpenter doing some pointless thinking tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That would be the same idea as the curved shower rods. They really help with a tub feeling bigger to shower in so the concept works.


----------



## hoye0017

Took a week off and finally finished the pantry for my own ongoing remodel. 

Edge glued pine “U” shape 1-piece shelves, painted white for upper shelves. Stained counter-level shelf. Melamine adjustable down below.









COB Led strips in aluminum channels dado-ed into the casing. Wires run through door frame gaps, wired to the pantry dimmer switch. 










My wife posted it on our Social media accounts and I’ve already got 2 people wanting bids for their own. So I guess this wasn’t completely a personal-only project.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Calidecks and doggy doors?


----------



## Patrickstew

Stunt Carpenter said:


> View attachment 516063


Super clean man. Excellent work!


----------



## Patrickstew

Buddy’s new pool addition needed a couple of code-compliant gates so we are giving him what he wants. Radiata Pine with exception to GC Posts in footers. Wanted him to stain but his wife wants painted a semi-gloss Charleston Green which is basically snot black.


----------



## Leo G

I see you disagree with her paint color choice....


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

All good as long as she don’t look @ the joint work in the brick which looks original


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Not really a job but it for doing jobs in my shop. Finally replaced the last high pressure sodium vapor lamps in the shop. Been there about 16 year and this is in the storage area which I use as an assembly area on occasion. The main area of the shop was replaced with T5HO fluorescents quite some time ago. 6 bulb hi-bays that produce about 30K lumens.

This is a single UFO style LED hi-bay that produces 35K lumens. It claims 42K but if you do the math of 140 lumens/watt and 250 watts you get 35K, not 42K. But it might be anyway because there are 300 LEDs and they are either .9 watts (270w) or 1 watt (300w)










And a picture of the sun


----------



## Tinstaafl

Every so often I think about those first lights you replaced, and what an incredible difference that was. Good times.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Not really a job but it for doing jobs in my shop. Finally replaced the last high pressure sodium vapor lamps in the shop. Been there about 16 year and this is in the storage area which I use as an assembly area on occasion. The main area of the shop was replaced with T5HO fluorescents quite some time ago. 6 bulb hi-bays that produce about 30K lumens.
> 
> This is a single UFO style LED hi-bay that produces 35K lumens. It claims 42K but if you do the math of 140 lumens/watt and 250 watts you get 35K, not 42K. But it might be anyway because there are 300 LEDs and they are either .9 watts (270w) or 1 watt (300w)
> 
> View attachment 516202
> 
> 
> And a picture of the sun
> View attachment 516203


Hey, that's pretty clean for a storage area. I'd be embarrassed to post shop at this point. Storage is basically where I work now...


----------



## Leo G

That's because we had to get a 7 yard loader into the area so I could get up to the 26' ceiling. That machine is HUGE. 11' wide bucket through a 12' door.


----------



## Leo G

And I pushed a broom right before the picture. Not for the picture, but because the space didn't have all the cabinets on carts in the way. There is no room in the spray room because it's full of all the stuff that should be in the storage area.


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Every so often I think about those first lights you replaced, and what an incredible difference that was. Good times.


Yup. Going from two 400 watt sodium vapor lamps to a bunch of fluorescents. I have 28 T5HOs in various configurations in the work side of the shop. At about 4' off the floor directly under the 6 bulb fixture I got 850 lux. Under the LED it was just over 1000 lux.


----------



## Robie

Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Randy Bush

Finished up soffit and fascia on this today. 3' overhang Glad it is done. Used more ladders on it then have in a long time. Bright side customer paid me $400 more then bid it for. NICE.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Randy Bush said:


> Finished up soffit and fascia on this today. 3' overhang Glad it is done. Used more ladders on it then have in a long time. Bright side customer paid me $400 more then bid it for. NICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Hey. A win, is a win, is a win.

You won. Doesn't matter how you got it, lift or ladder, you won.


----------



## Randy Bush

Next new build have to get dried in tomorrow. Get standing seam on the hole roof this time.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## ServiceCall

Randy Bush said:


> Next new build have to get dried in tomorrow. Get standing seam on the hole roof this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


The pic makes the house look tilted.


----------



## Randy Bush

ServiceCall said:


> The pic makes the house look tilted.


Trust me it is not , but the hill side sure is, LOL Probably the angle took it from the other house need to it.


----------



## Jaws

Parade of Homes is in a few weeks. Last year was the first year we've not been in the Parade since 2014, because there wasn't one. Can't really take on contracts for 2022, assuming half the stuff on the board with a deposit goes forward, but it's good to stay out in public


----------



## tjbnwi

Finally getting around to installing the glass faces. Builder wanted to leave them until the end to mitigate the damage risk. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Personal deck railing. Steel was all sandblasted and powder coated. Happy with the result. Concept to reality.


----------



## Leo G

Intradesting


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That deck came out sweet!! Any cute little LEDs in there?


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That deck came out sweet!! Any cute little LEDs in there?


Funny you ask...I kinda dropped the ball on that...I just wanted this to be finished. I was thinking this weekend some cool lights under the top rails would be nice. Oh well...


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Personal deck railing. Steel was all sandblasted and powder coated. Happy with the result. Concept to reality.


That looks nice Andrew.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Poured this Friday.

Didn’t feel like working Saturday, so I saw cut it today. 🙄🤣

Should start framing Wednesday. 12’ tall walls


----------



## tjbnwi

Was able to get a coupe of decent pictures of the kitchen and prep kitchen today.

The refigerator wall has panels on the back side. I'll get some pics tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

That is amazing Tom!!


----------



## tjbnwi

Back of the refrigerator wall.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The X's make a lot more sense under the countertop.


----------



## Randy Bush

This is going to be fun putting standing seam on.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I’m wondering if the inspectigator is going to call me on support.

Metal buildings without interior wall covering are a pain in the ass.

The PVC should have a strap. The EMT might, but it’s less than a 3’ run.

I can’t run both vertical and horizontal strut. Not without some creative welding, and I don’t weld. 🙄 Yet.

I guess I’ll find out when I get the inspection.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Randy Bush said:


> This is going to be fun putting standing seam on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Every morning I have so many things to thank Good Lord for, but one of them is that I’m not a roofer. 😳🤣🤣


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> The X's make a lot more sense under the countertop.


There is a means to my madness……….

Tom


----------



## Pounder

tjbnwi said:


> There is a means to my madness……….
> 
> Tom


Maybe even a method.


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Back of the refrigerator wall.
> 
> Tom


That ceiling looks awesome as well as your work.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

My $20k stair is starting to look like crap next to some this beautiful work... ;-)

Randy, I don't envy that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Pounder said:


> Maybe even a method.


I go with dumb luck….

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Every morning I have so many things to thank Good Lord for, but one of them is that I’m not a roofer. 😳🤣🤣


I only do metal ,but this is one wish was just getting shingles.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> That ceiling looks awesome as well as your work.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Yes!! Super wicked awesome!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I would post a pic of my last job, but it belongs in "Wall of shame"

Ugliest steps I've ever built.

Customer design and materials.

Ughh.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Why do they do this to us?


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Finished up the rolling pantry this week and got it delivered and put the hardware on.
> 
> Goes into the same area that I put the Tiger Maple shelf. The top on the rolling pantry is the same.
> 
> 
> View attachment 516666


Forgot to mention it is on caster wheels. If you look close it's not touching the ground


----------



## Leo G

Ed Corrigan said:


> Why do they do this to us?
> View attachment 516669


They're uhhh... even spaced.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

How would a rolling pantry NOT have wheels?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> They're uhhh... even spaced.


Thank you. That's all I got...


----------



## Leo G

Ed Corrigan said:


> How would a rolling pantry NOT have wheels?


Ya, I know.


----------



## AllanE

New home we just started framing.


----------



## Patrickstew

tjbnwi said:


> Finished a small project that got put on hold due to finishng the Parade home.
> 
> Tom


Digging that black. What’s the color code and finish if you don’t mind? Looks badass.


----------



## tjbnwi

Patrickstew said:


> Digging that black. What’s the color code and finish if you don’t mind? Looks badass.


The color is Sherwin Williams Tri-Corn black. Had Hydro Plus 30 sheen matched. 

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

tjbnwi said:


> The color is Sherwin Williams Tri-Corn black. Had Hydro Plus 30 sheen matched.
> 
> Tom


Knew I liked it haha. Just finished a reside and used same color on exterior doors. Thanks man.


----------



## tjbnwi

Drone video of the interior and exterior of the Parade home. 









The Ponderosa | 5155 Stagecoach Rd, Colorado Springs, CO 80908 | All About Home Design


The Home When the owners of this beautiful retreat originally decided to build, they envisioned a ho




flyhi.online





Got a few pro pictures of the home. 

Kitchen, master bath, her closet, her hair studio so her stylist can come to her. 

Tom


----------



## cdkyle

AllanE said:


> New home we just started framing.
> View attachment 516706
> View attachment 516706
> View attachment 516707


Big house. Small 2 car garage.


----------



## AllanE

cdkyle said:


> Big house. Small 2 car garage.


This is not a big house, at least not as big as some others we build or I see built. It is about 5500 sq ft. But I agree most people these days are going with 3 car garages, we are doing one now that has 4 car garage, finished one recently that was 5 car. I build on close-in City lots where land is expensive, lots are not large like subdivision or country lots.


----------



## Jaws

Wish the first 3 pics were of a hole getting dug for a custom - 8 week lead time on surveys right now, was on list for 3 companies, first one that took it was this Monday. Had to have a site plan to send in to get on list for pre elevation certificate- banks require. Same issue on the custom on the Llano River in Castell

My crew got the retaining wall poured (2 pours) for the boat dock and the footing for landscape blocks where the yard for the Tiki Bar we built for her terminates. Big doings 😆

I'm ancy to start, this is one of the 3 I'm running myself now that we are sold out. I called all three surveyors every other day to stay on that ass. Don't forget about me lol


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> This is not a big house, at least not as big as some others we build or I see built. It is about 5500 sq ft. But I agree most people these days are going with 3 car garages, we are doing one now that has 4 car garage, finished one recently that was 5 car. I build on close-in City lots where land is expensive, lots are not large like subdivision or country lots.


Lake lots are like that too, a lot of our houses we have to tear down a house to build a house on the lot, I'm sure same for yalls infill 

This one is one example, tore down a shack, built an 8300 sq ft custom on it, had to site adjust forms to get inside the lot line, no set back on both sides for this project. The left side is a driveway. 

Houses on both sides right on the property lines 😆


----------



## overanalyze

Little personal project again..fireplace kit from Menards for my back patio. Went together pretty well.


----------



## Hardy541

New turbo for the cabover(my toy)









More concrete forms










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Drywall and spackle getting done at the kitchen project this week
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Doing a reside of sorts for a client. Pulling all the aluminum siding down, securing the foam board with cap nails, taping the seams, new layer of tyvek. Managed to get a couple rows back up today, perfect weather for this project. Bonus was fitting it in while my other project is getting spackled


At some point, someone did a patch and used lots of duct tape as their replacement foil barrier...

























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

TPS BOCO said:


> 1100 square feet of this stuff- my mason kicks ass!
> View attachment 516938
> View attachment 516939
> View attachment 516938
> View attachment 516939


Been there, done that.
Props to your mason. Clean work! 
Let him know he rocks. --pun intended.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Only part I’m sad about is having to up my game to match his….. he already tore out 100 square feet of my **** because it didn’t match and ‘looked like chit’. F*^king a-hole! 



Ed Corrigan said:


> Been there, done that.
> Props to your mason. Clean work!
> Let him know he rocks. --pun intended.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

TPS BOCO said:


> Only part I’m sad about is having to up my game to match his….. he already tore out 100 square feet of my **** because it didn’t match and ‘looked like chit’. F*^king a-hole!


Masons are pricks.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Oh, sorry. I meant prima donnas, lol.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Ed Corrigan said:


> Oh, sorry. I meant prima donnas, lol.


Ha, not this one- just an OCD perfectionist- in fairness, my 100 square feet was loose laid in crusher fines- did look like chit next to his….. Farthest from prima Donna possible- bitched when I made him come pick out stone, then was like a kid in a candy store.







Finished the upper section on this job this afternoon.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

TPS BOCO said:


> Farthest from prima Donna possible


Just kiddin. Only repeating what they yap about, talkin about me, lol.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

But I reiterate. Nice clean work.
What's that firepit made of?


----------



## TPS BOCO

Ed Corrigan said:


> But I reiterate. Nice clean work.
> What's that firepit made of?


Heavy gauge fast weathering Cor-ten, it changed super fast and then has stayed the same. I kind of wish it was a little more orangish. I love all kinds of Cor-ten!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Gorgeous the way it is, imo!


----------



## TPS BOCO

Ed Corrigan said:


> Gorgeous the way it is, imo!


I dig it too- just happened too fast. Or do you mean the tastefully applied 'accent' silica dust.......? Whole back concrete patio area is set up for use as a stage- I was skeptical but the acoustics are actually great too. Probably the best, most tasteful high end custom I've been around- I kind of hate the 'bigger is better' houses and this one is only about 2.5k.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

"Bigger is better" budgets make it all OK. 
Nice to work on something different when the opportunity arises.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Ed Corrigan said:


> "Bigger is better" budgets make it all OK.
> Nice to work on something different when the opportunity arises.


Too true- just seems like most of those clients don't have the 'taste' or thought put into things. Personally, I'm a usable, functional, then aesthetic guy......

Any recommendations for bulk 14" diamond stone blades? I'm losing my mind over in the Masonry section on it- damn TS700 and stone are just killing blades,(2 in a day- maybe 4 hours of actual cutting....)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have never seen a truss set one by one.
We have to do so much work to the gable ends with the blocking every 4 feet I think it's easier to do with them spread out on the top plate.


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

The silly things I do…

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The train is rolling on this big one. The hard part is finding good guys to work.


----------



## tjbnwi

Seems to be the hardest part everywhere.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> The silly things I do…
> 
> Tom


Been there done that. That small pc can be a challenge


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

TPS BOCO said:


> Ha, not this one- just an OCD perfectionist- in fairness, my 100 square feet was loose laid in crusher fines- did look like chit next to his….. Farthest from prima Donna possible- bitched when I made him come pick out stone, then was like a kid in a candy store.
> View attachment 516947
> Finished the upper section on this job this afternoon.
> View attachment 516946


Beautiful work. 👍👍

What are the flagstones set in? Decomposed granite, or polymeric sand, or something else?


----------



## TPS BOCO

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Beautiful work. 👍👍
> 
> What are the flagstones set in? Decomposed granite, or polymeric sand, or something else?


Thanks! Too bad my role is mostly 'back-up dancer'/chit shoveler for him- LOL. Heavily compacted mountain road-base leveled with crusher fines; joints will get poly-sand.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> And?


And I noticed you have 18.5". Nice work Leo! Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Actually with the countertop it'll be 18 1/8"


----------



## Deckhead

Out of curiosity, do you guys like the attention that parade homes bring? I did it one year and won an outdoor space for 2-5mm dollar homes or something like that. GC contacted me, told him cool and to not give out my number. Asked if I wanted to go to some award thing which I thought his business was putting on. Politely declined.

The supplier still asks me if I do work for that GC. They were a pain in the balls to deal with. No way I wanted more of their stuff. Might be kinda cool if I liked the company but it seems people in the trades are just as different as people in real life. I hated that outdoor space. It was so dysfunctional and silly.

Was asked to do another the next year, nah - here's some guys who might be into it. Very cool to set up a business for your employees, gonna be tough when the big fella leaves the seat open. Seems like unneeded stress.


----------



## Jaws

It's probably half our business- so yes I like it. Had 7 current clients and 9 past clients come just to see today, plus numerous other people in the community

It's putting your work out there for 1400+ people to tour- to me kind of a put up or shut up. 

Being bell of the ball for being the big winner is cool but lasts a couple days. The people touring it are emissaries of our team. That's awesome 👌 

Plus I had several subs numbers requested today so gets them more work for their efforts. 

I put something in even It's not bad ass. Eventually maybe they'll all be bad ass like Tom's guy but for right now I'll show anything we build. The work is tight and we'll done even if it's not really cool stuff, I'll show anything our team builds to anyone anytime


----------



## Jaws

If i was doing what you do, probably not. Not necessary


----------



## Deckhead

I tired to find the stupid home online. Can't find it. It's somewhere between either 2015 and 2016 medallion homes if anyone is interested. Parade of homes is silly around here. It's basically just giant home builders doing a dick measuring contest. Nothing like what I got to witness in TX where it was an ability to show off great work and be excited about the craft. No real true custom stuff here. It's basically which retard can find someone who builds stuff well so they can put a plaque up and say, "we won this" while the people who actually did it are disgusted with the builder.

They might win an award but the best subs won't work for them anymore. This area has become a joke...


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> It's probably half our business- so yes I like it. Had 7 current clients and 9 past clients come just to see today, plus numerous other people in the community
> 
> It's putting your work out there for 1400+ people to tour- to me kind of a put up or shut up.
> 
> Being bell of the ball for being the big winner is cool but lasts a couple days. The people touring it are emissaries of our team. That's awesome 👌
> 
> Plus I had several subs numbers requested today so gets them more work for their efforts.
> 
> I put something in even It's not bad ass. Eventually maybe they'll all be bad ass like Tom's guy but for right now I'll show anything we build. The work is tight and we'll done even if it's not really cool stuff, I'll show anything our team builds to anyone anytime


I got it when I saw what you were doing at your place we saw. It sells itself and all you had to do was be present and I saw you constantly give credit where it was due.

Here, it's a joke.


----------



## tjbnwi

The builder does well with the Parade when it comes to leads. 

With me being relatively new to the area it helps get our name out there. Robert has already sold a kitchen and master bath from a Parade contact, these are all they could afford to have use do. 

The only other builder near AAHD’s level has called at least 12 times wanting us to do next years Parade home. I’m pretty sure they’ll be shocked by the cost of what we do. We know their current suppplier and what they charge. They also need to cover the cost of us developing a style for them, once done, I’ll trade mark it. They cannot have any style we do for AAHD. 

A builder we did one home for a couple of years ago is coming back after what they saw this year. The home we did for them the owners love our work.

Bigger building more help I’ve got to be nuts….

I finally got to see our Instagram page……





__





Tj’s Custom Cabinetry (@tjscustomcabinetry) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





Tom


----------



## Hardy541

What are weekends? Work for everyone else all week and dig a hole in my new yard over the weekend 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Only two more working days til Monday....


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Hardy541 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'll leave a beer bottle in a pour like that... But, if your into huffing paint, that's your thing, lol.


----------



## Hardy541

Ed Corrigan said:


> Yeah, I'll leave a beer bottle in a pour like that... But, if your into huffing paint, that's your thing, lol.


Eventually I’ll be done here  4 big pours left at the mill including that one, then all of the 6” slabs between everything. The other crew started a steel building, finished it including insulation and are unloading the next one tomorrow at the other end of the county while I’m still here just building the log yard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well the wallpaper she put up in the kitchen is .. a... bold 😳


----------



## mrcat

Leo G said:


> Well the wallpaper she put up in the kitchen is .. a... bold
> 
> View attachment 517314


 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Some boxes showed up today

Painters should have it primed and first coated by Monday, I'll start the install Tuesday 






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

You need to put a warning on that Leo.....I literally said Holy Fack when I clicked this thread.


----------



## Leo G

I figured everyone should experience the pain I felt.


----------



## Leo G

I haven't seen it in person yet. I've seen some pretty odd color combinations look good. I still have faith....


----------



## rblakes1

It's not my taste, but I don't hate it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I think it gave me epilepsy 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Sorry to say Leo, but I think you have the win for 2021. In the wrong thread, of course.


----------



## Leo G

I win the Parade of house Award!!!!!


----------



## Easy Gibson

I'm gonna hear her out. 

It could be a splashy accent in an otherwise mod/classic space.
Typically, somebody who doesn't know what they're doing isn't gonna mess with something that intense. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leo G

It's for her college bound daughter.
I don't know if it wraps around the corner over the stove area.


----------



## John.B

Finished this on about two months ago. Summer project at my own house.


----------



## John.B

Replaced my garage doors on Monday. The existing doors were wood and original to the house (1994). I tried using a wood recovery epoxy for rotten wood (hence all the staining on the old door) but it is garbage and ended up making it all worse lol. Really, since I sit behind a desk now and manage project the only time I get to build is at my house or if I pick up side jobs.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I don't think this one is gonna sink. 
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Walking the new guy through faucet and toilet replacement at the apartments the boss owns, and he even got the privilege of tying lots of bar today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

You tell him you were actively posting pictures of him on the internet while he enjoys that cabinet edge in his ribs? lol


----------



## Hardy541

Yep I did lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Easy Gibson said:


> You tell him you were actively posting pictures of him on the internet while he enjoys that cabinet edge in his ribs? lol


The real question is…was 8 hrs of tying bar to much for him? Seemed to be doing good but I’ll know if he’s at the shop in the morning, straight out of high school and 1st job lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

After 18 months finally finished and move in yesterday.


----------



## overanalyze

We were asked to help chase down the cause of sagging floors in this 1930's house. Gorgeous old home. 

We got an engineer involved and came up with a path. Big footings, big steel, some wood, and chasing point loads down from the roof to the basement. Getting a things supported properly and getting a lot of the sag out! 

Fun little project for rain days. House is vacant and client is super cool with fitting it in when we can.


----------



## Jaws

Trim, ceiling beams and cabinets in a simple house we are building. Our crew did foundation, framing, cornice, shingles, decks, handrails, cabinets and trim. House 2 doors down same thing minus foundation (and hopefully shingles, they weren't happy about that lol)

Not a fan at all of that handrail. I wanted to take balusters to the treads


----------



## Tinstaafl

Jaws said:


> Not a fan at all of that handrail.


From that pic, it's not even code-legal.


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> From that pic, it's not even code-legal.


Why? Grip is bullnosed poplar 1.5" by 2.5", can withstand more than 200 lbs lateral pressure and is more more than 34 less than 38 inches high (it's 36) 

We aren't using IBC, doesn't need to be 42, and the garudd rail cap can be the handrail one in the same


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Why? Grip is bullnosed poplar 1.5" by 2.5", can withstand more than 200 lbs lateral pressure and is more more than 34 less than 38 inches high (it's 36)
> 
> We aren't using IBC, doesn't need to be 42, and the garudd rail cap can be the handrail one in the same


Graspable rail has to be continuous past the nosing of the last tread and first tread. Which has to return into itself or terminate into a wall or newel post.

Also the balusters on handrails can't be more than 4-3/8" apart.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

Okay, guess the graspable part just isn't visible in that pic. Aside from that, what Mike said.

Just bustin' yer chops.


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Graspable rail has to be continuous past the nosing of the last tread and first tread. Which has to return into itself or terminate into a wall or newel post.
> 
> Also the balusters on handrails can't be more than 4-3/8" apart.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Ill measure balusters Monday and send pic, I'd be surprised if they were that far apart but they might be, Danny didn't build them 

As far as return - you're right - should of gone past - I appreciate you bringing it up. Maybe she'll get rid of the 8 inch wall too when we fix it lol


----------



## Big Johnson

Tinstaafl said:


> From that pic, it's not even code-legal.


Code schmode, as long as it looks good we don’t care here on CT.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Big Johnson said:


> Code schmode, as long as it looks good we don’t care here on CT.


Hogwash. If it offers a chance of controversy, it's fair game.


----------



## Robie

I'm putting my money on...it passes.
Railings don't even get mentioned.


----------



## Calidecks

I'd bet it passes as well. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Robie said:


> I'm putting my money on...it passes.
> Railings don't even get mentioned.


....hoss. lol


----------



## Big Johnson

Here it would depend on the inspector, once I watched one measure every single step and riser inside and out.


----------



## Lettusbee

I'm so ****ibg sick of government I'm about ready to build a house with a thousand different flagrant code violations. 

Then I'm gonna paint it noxious purple with pink fuggin stripes, that are not equally spaced!



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

The inspector I use in the county is pretty egregious- I don't use them on remodels 😆 

In Texas if it's not in the city no inspections so I hire a third party, always have. 

If the balusters are off they'd definitely fail, be our first time on that but chit happens that's why we have CT board and inspectors 😆 

I need to look at the newels location on top - if it's past first tread I think it passes with any municipality here, if not no, and I'll tear it out. 

The bottom newel termination I think passes outright, in my experience the bottom and top pass if it crosses plain- handrails are expected to return to the wall, I don't think they'd expect to see a gaurd rail return. 

Either way it's a job I've spent very little time on, if anything it's a good reminder to check layouts even on something simple. The supers good but fairly green


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Here it would depend on the inspector, once I watched one measure every single step and riser inside and out.


That's two of three I use. One will drop the green card as he drives by.... I like him for remodels 😆


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> Hogwash. If it offers a chance of controversy, it's fair game.


100%


----------



## Big Johnson




----------



## Calidecks

Holy cow 37 pier footings!



























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> I'd bet it passes as well.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Amigo!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> Holy cow 37 pier footings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Why such short spans? 5’ spacing for a lot of those


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I like the Floating Conc. Pad 24sq.X 8" thick part. The day that floats  
Most all the old homes here sit on those and they are called Tofu blocks here.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like the Floating Conc. Pad 24sq.X 8" thick part. The day that floats
> Most all the old homes here sit on those and they are called Tofu blocks here.


They have to be removable because there is a sewer line that runs under those.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Why such short spans? 5’ spacing for a lot of those


I have a meeting with the HO tomorrow. They aren't that big so short of re-engineering everything I think we'll just go with what we have.

This is what happens when the HO gets the engineer before consulting with me first. I would've had larger framing and less piers.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Amigo!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I'll just leave a plate of cookies and a tub of beer

" like, bro, what guardrail?" 😆


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> I'll just leave a plate of cookies and a tub of beer
> 
> " like, bro, what guardrail?" 😆


You mean special cookies right?!...


----------



## Kowboy

Speaking of flagrant code violations, here's a new







million-and-a-half 3-story in Houston that I toured yesterday with no duplex receptacles on the islands.


----------



## rblakes1

129 sf of quartz went in today
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Got the drywall hung and had some site visitors.


----------



## reggi

DenverCountryBoy said:


> Got the drywall hung and had some site visitors.
> View attachment 518445
> 
> 
> View attachment 518446


Lunch?


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

reggi said:


> Lunch?


I wish. HOA says no hunting.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Looking for a hand out. Little corn gets em in bow range



Mike


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> 129 sf of quartz went in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


the most popular color by far now


----------



## KAP

rrk said:


> the most popular color by far now


What color do you think it is?


----------



## Leo G

It's a white.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> It's a white.


No wait just a minute.
We have to see what the CEO's wife and her bridge group called it.
She probably makes $200K per year naming these colors.


----------



## Leo G

It's "a" white.

Not it's white.

There are hundreds of whites. And each of them is separated by less than a drop of colorant in a gallon of paint.


----------



## reggi




----------



## reggi

Draft control in a four and a half million dollar house:


----------



## Leo G

Well, did it work?


----------



## reggi

Leo G said:


> Well, did it work?


Yeah, even kept the rats out.

The blown in attic insulation was booby trapped with spring style rat traps. We’re pulling strapping down and insulation comes raining down, rat traps snapping in mid air.

Good times!


----------



## KAP

reggi said:


> Yeah, even kept the rats out.
> 
> The blown in attic insulation was booby trapped with spring style rat traps. We’re pulling strapping down and insulation comes raining down, rat traps snapping in mid air.
> 
> Good times!


Better than rats snapping mid air...


----------



## Leo G

reggi said:


> Yeah, even kept the rats out.
> 
> The blown in attic insulation was booby trapped with spring style rat traps. We’re pulling strapping down and insulation comes raining down, rat traps snapping in mid air.
> 
> Good times!


----------



## Jaws

This may be the most simple boat dock we have ever done. Still waiting to start the house, I'm chomping at the bit, driving me crazy

Because of the foundation timing our sub is busy on another slab for us and has another for us right after so we are doing it in house as well as framing, 5700 ft under roof. Was ready to dig the hole in August


----------



## Snobnd

_Easy day















_


----------



## BC Rollin

This is a house I just finished building. 2,000 feet heated. These are the “closest to finish” pics I have. I never got any right before they moved in.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Just passed the building final for our kitchen remodeling job in the City of El Segundo, CA 🤙 🤙 🤙 
What do you think about the waterfall kitchen Island 🤔


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

rblakes1 said:


> 129 sf of quartz went in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That looks great man !


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice, beefy.

I like the light over the table.


----------



## Jaws

Adam_PDD (Truck2go) said:


> Just passed the building final for our kitchen remodeling job in the City of El Segundo, CA 🤙 🤙 🤙
> What do you think about the waterfall kitchen Island 🤔
> 
> View attachment 518507
> 
> 
> View attachment 518508
> 
> 
> View attachment 518509
> 
> 
> View attachment 518510



Nice dude 👌 

Yall still wearing masks? Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not sure why I do this to myself....one of these days I'll keep my mouth shut and my bright ideas too myself...lol

About 7 hours per opening
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not sure why I do this to myself....one of these days I'll keep my mouth shut and my bright ideas too myself...lol
> 
> About 7 hours per opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with big windows man.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

reggi said:


> Nothing wrong with big windows man.


Thanks reggi...on the brightside I guess I'll have these damn complex window wraps down when I start siding my house

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

A&E Exteriors said:


> Thanks reggi...on the brightside I guess I'll have these damn complex window wraps down when I start siding my house
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That’s easy, just tyvek it. lol


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I lost today.











Im grading out about an acre for a parking area.

Big stump on the edge. I really wanted to get rid of it.

Spent an hour digging around it and under as much as I could. It didn’t even wiggle. Not even a little.

Took the big 25k lb tele-handler and hit it. Didn’t even move a millimeter.

Covered the damn hole back up and got to grading. 🙄


----------



## reggi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I lost today.
> 
> View attachment 518521
> 
> 
> 
> Im grading out about an acre for a parking area.
> 
> Big stump on the edge. I really wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> Spent an hour digging around it and under as much as I could. It didn’t even wiggle. Not even a little.
> 
> Took the big 25k lb tele-handler and hit it. Didn’t even move a millimeter.
> 
> Covered the damn hole back up and got to grading. 🙄


That’s a big one for sure.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I thought they sell c-4 in the minimarts out that way, next to the jerky.


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> I thought they sell c-4 in the minimarts out that way, next to the jerky.


Just remember you have to be 15 to buy them.


----------



## Kowboy

rblakes:

Unless there is some steel that I can't see under those countertop cantilevers, they are going to sag. And when they sag the countertop from that slide-in cutout to the edge is going to crack. Hope there's manufacturer-specified minimum radii in the corners and the cutout is polished. Some heat conductive tape wouldn't hurt either. Steel above the legs too.

I'm assuming the hood above the cooking appliance hasn't been installed yet? Downdrafts suck. Well, no they don't and that's the problem.


----------



## tgeb

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I lost today.
> 
> View attachment 518521
> 
> 
> 
> Im grading out about an acre for a parking area.
> 
> Big stump on the edge. I really wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> Spent an hour digging around it and under as much as I could. It didn’t even wiggle. Not even a little.
> 
> Took the big 25k lb tele-handler and hit it. Didn’t even move a millimeter.
> 
> Covered the damn hole back up and got to grading. 🙄


You give up to easy, that's a two day stump. 🤓


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

🤣

I know. 

I’ll go back to it. 👍

Im racing the return of the rain. I wanted to get to this parking lot a month and a half ago, and the rain came a month early. 😳 So I’m almost three months behind. 🙄

I really need to get some rock on the ground.

I’ll either grind it……or something else. I don’t have a machine big enough to probably even roll it, even if it were completely loose.

Maybe a chain around my 5500, in low 4x4? 😳😬


----------



## reggi

Video please. I like watching stump pulling. It’s the bollard pull of the truck/tractor world.


----------



## rblakes1

Kowboy said:


> rblakes:
> 
> Unless there is some steel that I can't see under those countertop cantilevers, they are going to sag. And when they sag the countertop from that slide-in cutout to the edge is going to crack. Hope there's manufacturer-specified minimum radii in the corners and the cutout is polished. Some heat conductive tape wouldn't hurt either. Steel above the legs too.
> 
> I'm assuming the hood above the cooking appliance hasn't been installed yet? Downdrafts suck. Well, no they don't and that's the problem.


Yup, 1/4" steel around the range

Fabricators signed off on the overhangs on the seating end of the island. Peninsula overhang is about 10", back of island is 11"









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 623Carpenter

Kind of an awkward space in a hallway client wanted filled.


----------



## BC Rollin

623Carpenter said:


> Kind of an awkward space in a hallway client wanted filled.
> 
> View attachment 518531


I like it…if it’s somewhat close to an exterior door I’d probably use it to throw my truck keys, pocket knife, wallet etc down on a daily basis


----------



## Leo G

Installed a small vanity in a small bathroom. Did a double take at the size of the door when I got there. 23 5/8" wide. 24" deep vanity. DOH.

Got it in fine. Had to take off the faux top drawer front. and the scribing stile went in first. 

Did the floor in the bathroom too. HO sanded and cleared it.

The room will be getting wainscoting too.


----------



## Snobnd

Next time measure the door!


----------



## reggi

It’s kinda weird. It looks like a steel purlin that was put in for an unknown reason. The only thing extra since original framing is those vertically oriented doubles 2xs that the steel purlin angle brackets are lagged into, which in turn provide an attachment point for the 2x4s that are in turn strapped for drywall. If thats only there to hold up drywall that would be crazy. The verticals could have simply been anchored to the original purlin which is only inches away.

It’s not like I’m trying to remove it, not my scope, I was just curious what you more experienced guys thought.


Rio said:


> Not sure but it's obviously there for a reason, when you trace the load path what does it look like?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

And some people's work needs to be fixed sometimes.


Ed Corrigan said:


> Some people have a need to "fix" other people's work. Just cause it lasted 200 years that way, doesn't mean it'll last another 200. Better fix it.
> 
> Hard to tell from the phone pics.





Jaws said:


> Man we must of worked on different houses lol, lots of stuff is framed crazy for no reason imo.
> 
> That 3 story condo I remodeled recently had not point loads stacked in the whole house. Had to drive 18 drill stem into lake bed to bedrock More than 20 ft deep and andd steel through to carry the tile roof the the lake bed


----------



## hdavis

reggi said:


> There’s a purlin six inches above it. So if the dormer is original, and another purlin wasn’t removed to put it in, why the steel?


Most likely this area had started to sag, and the steel is what would fit and be string enough. It looks like it's set in pockets on the 2 ends.

The bunches of 2X4s under the other beam form a pocket for the beam. It's possible that beam was installed or reinstalled in that location relatively recently.

Details on this type of framing from that time period can vary, since different areas were influenced by what part of Europe / whatever the locals came from.

It's a little difficult telling what's going on.


----------



## Rio

Yeah, there's no doubt that people do a lot of unnecessary stuff at times but there's no way that someone's going to be that stupid to go to the expense and hassle of doing something like that without some sort of logic behind it. On the other hand it is the construction business, last refuge of the iconoclast......


----------



## reggi

hdavis said:


> It looks like it's set in pockets on the 2 ends.


In this case, there are welded tabs on the steel tubing, which are lagged to the rafters one each side of the span.


----------



## Leo G

Back down in RI to continue with the kitchen. 

Put in the end of the run cabinet and the window seat this morning.









And after that we worked on the island. It has 4 cabinets and a space for refrigerator drawers and a spot for benches. We got the 4 cabinets scribed to the floor. The cabinets near the existing run were built at 35 1/2" tall and the one on the opposite were built at 36 1/2" tall because of the drop in the floor. Big time scribing. The cabinets near the wall cabinets are at the same height by laser. Fun is.



















Tomorrow we get to do the end panels and open spaces for the fridge and seating. Then I have to trim a window that should be very interesting.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Tenant Improvement project finished in Racho Palos Verdes, CA. We hired a photographer to do a photoshoot. Does anyone have a photographer referral in Los Angeles that I can use in the future? Might want to try someone else 🙏


----------



## Jaws

I'm aware my pictures suck 😆, money of the girls will take real pics when the jobs are done, I realized recently we have no finished pictures of the last 10 houses we built, including 2021s parade home. We don't market so it slips through the cracks but we are sending someone back to get pics and I'll share here 

This is a custom on Buchanan, and is the second to last house we will build cabinets for in the near future I think. This house was a lot in house, foundation, framing, cornice, trim and cabinets and even the shingles. 

The beams are Radiata pine, will pre treat and stain dual color, dark stain, sand the dark off and add light stain, then lacquer 

The trim and crown is three step, closets are adjustable with built in drawers. Simple house but a lot of nice features for its price point

2022 is going to be full tilt with most things pre ordered well in advance and one of our biggest bottle necks is cabinets, so out of respect for the lead carpenter who builds the cabinets I met with him and told him the situation and said I thought we'd better off as a whole using his resources elsewhere, and maybe 2022 would be a no cabinet year. It was really more of a gesture as I knew he wouldn't tell me no or disagree but I felt like he is owed that much. 

Our cabinet sub was doing maybe 20% of our work so he is stoked lol


----------



## Leo G

Day two and finishing the island went well. Although I found out I made 2 mistakes. Neither of them critical. The large stretcher that is the back of the sitting area was suppose to be 36 1/2" tall and I made it about 1" too short. Because of the scribing involved it was about 3/8" short from being flush with the tops of the cabinets. Also in my rendering I made the return stiles on the end panels 2" wide with a corner bead. It was suppose to be 2" plus the corner bead which makes it 2 7/16" wide. So that made the refrigerator space 23 9/16" wide instead of 24". So we moved the stretcher over 7/16" to get the opening to 24". The space on the stretcher will be covered with some kind of decorative boards so it doesn't even matter.




































Pull out trash in the island. Slides on Movento slides with the push to open hardware.









Not in the island but on the other run. I finally get to see a spice/oil rack I made full up.


----------



## Leo G

Also trimmed out a window in the kitchen. Pain in the butt. No similar measurements, windows at slight angles, haunched miters for the jamb stops, heavily scribed top header to the ceiling, outlets too close to the windows to use the proper sized trim. You know, normal 16th century house crap.


----------



## Robie

You're good.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Jaws said:


> I'm aware my pictures suck 😆, money of the girls will take real pics when the jobs are done, I realized recently we have no finished pictures of the last 10 houses we built, including 2021s parade home. We don't market so it slips through the cracks but we are sending someone back to get pics and I'll share here
> 
> This is a custom on Buchanan, and is the second to last house we will build cabinets for in the near future I think. This house was a lot in house, foundation, framing, cornice, trim and cabinets and even the shingles.
> 
> The beams are Radiata pine, will pre treat and stain dual color, dark stain, sand the dark off and add light stain, then lacquer
> 
> The trim and crown is three step, closets are adjustable with built in drawers. Simple house but a lot of nice features for its price point
> 
> 2022 is going to be full tilt with most things pre ordered well in advance and one of our biggest bottle necks is cabinets, so out of respect for the lead carpenter who builds the cabinets I met with him and told him the situation and said I thought we'd better off as a whole using his resources elsewhere, and maybe 2022 would be a no cabinet year. It was really more of a gesture as I knew he wouldn't tell me no or disagree but I felt like he is owed that much.
> 
> Our cabinet sub was doing maybe 20% of our work so he is stoked lol
> View attachment 518871
> 
> View attachment 518872
> 
> View attachment 518868
> 
> View attachment 518870
> 
> View attachment 518869
> 
> View attachment 518866
> 
> View attachment 518867
> 
> View attachment 518865


The living room feels so relaxed. I preferred to have less stuff in the house and look empty and open 😂


----------



## Hardy541

1 more bay to stand then to start setting all the headers for garage doors, man doors and windows


----------



## reggi

I'm gonna need a bigger saw.


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> Is that you my friend? I think you from the bottom of my heart for your selfless service. Hat tip.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Late seeing this my dude but yeah we had some Air Force SSGT photographers come out mid rotation and take pics that someone later sent me from Getty’s files and happened to sure enough be my Battalion and most my Company for whatever reason. Hence the clean shaven faces per our prior memo to do so. Miss those days every day being with the boys doing the Lords work haha.


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> Is that you my friend? I think you from the bottom of my heart for your selfless service. Hat tip.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



















Couple more all airbrushed and edited up for the internet. Cheers Mike.


----------



## Patrickstew

Weardeck Sand decking and cheap ass Kodiak I Carolina Vinyl rail sets in an attempt to get this old centennial Walterboro SC home updated a little.


----------



## Patrickstew

New construction for a buddy and former coworker for another outfit.


----------



## tjbnwi

Finishing up current fabrication.

Prep kitchen
Casita kitchen
Main level guest bath
Lower level guest bath
Lower level "bar"
Lower level guest bath 2
Main kitchen
Silver/cutlery drawer, utinsel pullout

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

NFL Receiver AJ Green’s gift to his wonderfully humble parents; against their will might I add. Most down to Earth family I’ve come across in a long while. Link to article below. 



https://www.bengals.com/news/business-as-usual-15883350


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Finishing up current fabrication.
> 
> Prep kitchen
> Casita kitchen
> Main level guest bath
> Lower level guest bath
> Lower level "bar"
> Lower level guest bath 2
> Main kitchen
> Silver/cutlery drawer, utinsel pullout
> 
> Tom


What's with the weird stile and rail sizes on the vanities? Designer?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> What's with the weird stile and rail sizes on the vanities? Designer?


Yep.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

You like it?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You like it?


I prefer the rails 50% of the stile.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I don't mind the sizes. But I like them to match the doors so they form a line along the cabinet. I've broken that rule when doors and drawers fronts are next to each other especially when they are smaller height drawer fronts.


----------



## AllanE

This is a house I built in 2008, it is a current job because the owner I built for is moving out and asked me to help prep it for another homeowner. The stucco needed cleaning (it is integral color, not painted), the exterior doors are Hope's steel windows, one door has rusted a bit, some HVAC upgrading, repair a couple of locks, little bit of drywall repair (drywall was 95% plaster), and just general repair. The house was published on the front cover of Veranda magazine.









Terrace House - Murphy Mears Architects


Single-Family Residence | Houston, TX | 2008




murphymears.com


----------



## Easy Gibson

Reggi, two things. 

1. If you're wondering what that dormer steel is for, I'll take a picture of my dormers. Everything will make sense. I wish somebody had put those in my house. 

2. What are you doing with that sawbuck setup?


----------



## reggi

Easy Gibson said:


> Reggi, two things.
> 
> 1. If you're wondering what that dormer steel is for, I'll take a picture of my dormers. Everything will make sense. I wish somebody had put those in my house.
> 
> 2. What are you doing with that sawbuck setup?


1. lol

2. I typically cut scrap down to about 3', makes it easier to get it out the door or window. Plus it doesn't waste as much space in a dumpster, unless you collate all the full length stuff, which is time consuming. Usually, cutting everything up requires bending over a hundred times to pick up pieces, then holding them in one hand while sawing with the other.

The sawbuck does two things

1. Gives us a place to store a pile of stuff up off the floor, nice and neat, and we don't have to cut it to length right away to avoid a mess.
2. Gives us an efficient place to cut it to length. Some pieces still fall on the floor, but not all of them. You don't have to hold the lumber while cutting (safer), and you can cut multiple pieces at once. You do hit more nails - I might switch to carbide chains for this reason.

So we're able to work more efficiently while still keeping a more organized site.


----------



## Easy Gibson

No deal. I like my floors piles.


----------



## Leo G

You ain't got nothing on floor piles.


----------



## reggi

Leo G said:


> You ain't got nothing on floor piles.


pics please, I want to see piles of sanding dust


----------



## Robie

reggi said:


> The sawbuck does two things


Made one about 3 weeks ago.
I'm getting ready to have a huge maple taken down and am going to be saving a lot of the wood.
Figured it's going to come in handy.


----------



## reggi

Robie said:


> Made one about 3 weeks ago.
> I'm getting ready to have a huge maple taken down and am going to be saving a lot of the wood.
> Figured it's going to come in handy.


Hell yeah. Nobody wants to cut limbs to firewood length on the ground.

Rock maple (sugar maple) logs are the heaviest I've ever messed with. And the name is well earned when you split them with a maul.


----------



## Robie

This is a swamp maple (silver maple) . It's the 2nd to the last one to go after my Dad planted 7 of them 45 years ago.

It's right next to the house with 3 huge trunks coming out of the main. Probably 80' tall. I've had it topped twice but new growth comes back in the blink of an eye it seems.
Every time the wind blows, I'm at the back door or security cam keeping track of this thing.


----------



## Leo G

reggi said:


> pics please, I want to see piles of sanding dust


Never going to happen. All sanders are hooked to dust extractors.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo doesn't cut his scrap, he sands them out of existence.


----------



## reggi

Maybe I could borrow that technique. Sand everything into oblivion, then vacuum/blow it right out the window.


----------



## Leo G

Easy Gibson said:


> Leo doesn't cut his scrap, he sands them out of existence.


No thank you. In the winter it gets cut up and burned by various people. In the summer it gets cut up and put into the landlords mulch piles. Right now it's sitting on the side of the tablesaw.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Burning scrap is the best. 

I just finished off the last of this ash job I did in 2019. Doesn't get better than that for setting scrap on fire.


----------



## Hardy541




----------



## reggi

Hardy541 said:


> View attachment 519066
> 
> View attachment 519069
> 
> View attachment 519067
> 
> View attachment 519068
> 
> View attachment 519065


Such a wide open space... It looks you're building building on the moon.


----------



## Jaws

Some progress pics from a boat dock at a house I'm waiting to start and our Sunmit Springs custom. MEPs going the custom, rocks starting when painter hits the soffits and fascia and then we'll install the roof before metal siding. We are installing flashing today for masonry 

Boat dock decks Azek Harvest line in Brownstone color, with black 3 chamber bumper pad 👌 Going to look nice for a simple boat dock 

Did stairs out of iron and expanded metal for it


----------



## Hardy541

reggi said:


> Such a wide open space... It looks you're building building on the moon.


Closest big towns 130 miles lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Monday night fun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Hardy541 said:


> Monday night fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you got the beer to keep you company , cheers 🍻


----------



## BC Rollin

Don’t know why pics are out of order

Waiting to start a new house hopefully in a few weeks and a small sunroom addition, nothing too exciting going on right now so sharing some pics of the safe room from a house I built a little while back. Actually the last 3 houses I’ve build have all had safe rooms.

FEMA P-320


----------



## reggi

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 519121
> 
> View attachment 519129
> 
> View attachment 519128
> 
> View attachment 519124
> 
> View attachment 519123
> 
> View attachment 519126
> 
> View attachment 519127
> 
> View attachment 519122
> 
> 
> Don’t know why pics are out of order
> 
> Waiting to start a new house hopefully in a few weeks and a small sunroom addition, nothing too exciting going on right now so sharing some pics of the safe room from a house I built a little while back. Actually the last 3 houses I’ve build have all had safe rooms.
> 
> FEMA P-320


How safe we talkin?


----------



## BC Rollin

Tornado safe but not “reggi safe” obviously 🙄😂


----------



## BC Rollin

By the way, don’t judge the polished brass door hardware. Older widow lady that wanted the 1970’s look of her house in Texas. Hey, whatever you want. Smooth luan door? Sure. Polished brass hardware? No problem. No cabinet box around your refrigerator? You got it. Nice lady, easy to work with. My buddy’s aunt.


----------



## Leo G

Did some real work around the shop and then made this for my son and girlfriend's dog. They gave me the bottle and height they wanted it at and I worked from there.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Bunch of boulder and flagstone work….. just punch list left.


----------



## hdavis

Beautiful work!


----------



## TPS BOCO

hdavis said:


> Beautiful work!


Thanks! My mason got to ‘go crazy’ and design as he wanted. Nice the client trusted us too.


----------



## Leo G

Ok Ok Ok, so I'm a hack. But she made me do it. Doing a lot of laminate repairs at an orthodontist office. Redid 5 doors, a drawer front at the shop. And the rest was onsite work while they are in a major demo. Had to redo about 40' of counter top edge and 5 toekicks on some moveable stations. And they had a countertop with 2 holes hacked into it for some reason. Horrible job whoever made the 2 holes. Unfortunately I don't have a pic of the holes, just forgot. But I made a jig in the shop to cut a rabbet on the OD of the holes and a filler pc to put in said hole. Used a pattern bit to cut the rabbets and 2P10ed the fillers in place. Roughened things up with a belt sander and leveled the plywood. It was only off a few thousandths on one edge.








Couldn't get the router close enough to the backside of the holes because it hit the wall. So just made the filler board a bit shorter and it worked. The inlays were pretty good.

And then the hack part. Just covered it with a pc of laminate. I said I could do the whole top but she said just do enough to cover it. So I did.










Still looks way better than the two hacked holes. Kinda looks like a mat for a special operation area.


----------



## Deckhead

TPS BOCO said:


> Bunch of boulder and flagstone work….. just punch list left.
> View attachment 519194
> 
> View attachment 519192
> 
> View attachment 519193
> 
> View attachment 519191


Damn dude, you are one talented sum *****. Where are you at?


----------



## reggi

Leo G said:


> Ok Ok Ok, so I'm a hack. But she made me do it. Doing a lot of laminate repairs at an orthodontist office. Redid 5 doors, a drawer front at the shop. And the rest was onsite work while they are in a major demo. Had to redo about 40' of counter top edge and 5 toekicks on some moveable stations. And they had a countertop with 2 holes hacked into it for some reason. Horrible job whoever made the 2 holes. Unfortunately I don't have a pic of the holes, just forgot. But I made a jig in the shop to cut a rabbet on the OD of the holes and a filler pc to put in said hole. Used a pattern bit to cut the rabbets and 2P10ed the fillers in place. Roughened things up with a belt sander and leveled the plywood. It was only off a few thousandths on one edge.
> View attachment 519211
> 
> Couldn't get the router close enough to the backside of the holes because it hit the wall. So just made the filler board a bit shorter and it worked. The inlays were pretty good.
> 
> And then the hack part. Just covered it with a pc of laminate. I said I could do the whole top but she said just do enough to cover it. So I did.
> 
> View attachment 519212
> 
> 
> Still looks way better than the two hacked holes. Kinda looks like a mat for a special operation area.


I did something similar (not the hack laminate lol) at my house. Original pine cabinets. Previous owner has hacked a big rectangular hole in the upper above the stove for a recessed light. I used a router to rabbet the edge, then cut a piece of birch plywood, glued it in, wood puttied/sanded, primed, and painted the cabinets with a synthetic oil base. I stripped all the cabinets to bare wood. It was a big, delicate project for an ogre like myself.

Nice work Leo, laminate and all.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Deckhead said:


> Damn dude, you are one talented sum ***. Where are you at?


Thanks, but credit goes to my mason mostly. My 'talent' is putting him in the best position to do the best job possible; I'm his backup dancer.(and he kicked me off our veneer job yesterday.......high standards) 

We're in Lib-tard Boulder Colorado, not my favorite place but the $ and market is right!


----------



## tjbnwi

My shop foreman, Zach, designed and built this table for his mother. Solid Walnut, welded legs.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> My shop foreman, Zach, designed and built this table for his mother. Solid Walnut, welded legs.
> 
> Tom


Looks good. People don't understand the amount of thought that has to go into a base to make it work.

He did good...


----------



## Hardy541

working for the one customer that never pays me, never buys materials an steals the covers most nights 🙄🤣


----------



## rblakes1

How the day started vs how it ended 11 hours later. 

Aside from the runner that I pulled up last week, today went

Demo railing
Cut off nosings
Sand existing treads and stringers. Treads to help glue adhere, stringers will get painted
Install new riser skins (precut them all Wed)
Skim wood filler as needed
Cut and install shoe that runs under the nosing to give a better overhang
Cut all the nosings and returns
Cut flooring to size and made a jig for my router to make a matching tongue on the short side to go under the nosing
Glue it all down
Go home and have a beer. Or two

Tomorrow I'll get the newels and railing in, homeowners are gone until Sunday afternoon























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Trying to get this job completed today ( on a Sunday 😰). If you guys ever need Electronic Window Curtains material supply, contact me. We actually manufacture them, both curtains and the electronic rod. Our electronic curtains are compatible with Smart Home ( Amazon Alexa and Apple Home). I will share with you guys the video after we have it completed today!


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Adam_PDD (Truck2go) said:


> Trying to get this job completed today ( on a Sunday 😰). If you guys ever need Electronic Window Curtains material supply, contact me. We actually manufacture them, both curtains and the electronic rod. Our electronic curtains are compatible with Smart Home ( Amazon Alexa and Apple Home). I will share with you guys the video after we have it completed today!
> View attachment 519399
> 
> View attachment 519400
> 
> View attachment 519398






There we go 😁


----------



## Robie

Very cool.


----------



## Big Johnson

Yo! MTV Cribs.


----------



## Leo G

Sure would have been easier to have a cutter.



















After the glue dried I cut the White Oak at a 45 as close as I could without hitting that open spot.

It's going to end up being this floating set of drawers


----------



## tjbnwi

The profile looks real close to the lock miter head we use. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Yep, it's something I don't have. And I didn't want to buy it because I wanted to get this done now. So the 3 sided box is glued up at the shop now. I'll take it out of clamps tomorrow.

The box gets painted white while the drawer fronts will be White oak.


----------



## tjbnwi

Are you going to leave a small flat on the edge of the RSWO miter?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Plain Jane White Oak.

I'm going to round it over some. Didn't exactly want to do a 45. But if I go shallow on the box angle the drawer front angle gets even sharper. It's a neat look, but it has flaws. Mostly the easily damaged outside miter corners. Another reason why I did the oak vs just plywood with a thin veneer.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Big Johnson said:


> Yo! MTV Cribs.


😂 😂 😂 😂 🤙


----------



## Robie

1860's era house.
They wanted PVC used to replace the old rotted wood.
Each panel is a different size and each opening is way off square.
Made them over-sized and marked where they get cut to fit.

Now he wants me to do all the priming, caulking, hole filling and painting for the rest of this bay window structure...the same color scheme as shown in the panels.


----------



## tgeb

^^^^
Fixing all of that should keep you busy for a while. 

Looks pretty good so far. 👍


----------



## tgeb

Poured a footing for an areaway/ steps from the basement.

I get to cut the opening into the house tomorrow. Really looking forward to that. 🥴


----------



## Tinstaafl

Looks kind of odd, Tom. Two doors?


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Oh and can’t forget mill progress pics also lol


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> Looks kind of odd, Tom. Two doors?


1 door, a 5 footer, our cut is at 6 feet, as per the GC installing the door. 

Those paint marks are not correct, he told us originally a 6 foot door.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Still not getting it. Looking forward to a followup pic or three.


----------



## Randy Bush

Up coming job to put soffit and fascia on for a new builder client.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Randy, do they wait & do soffit & fascia on after masonry there. That’s how I learned. Don’t see that in Tx.


Mike


----------



## Jaws

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Randy, do they wait & do soffit & fascia on after masonry there. That’s how I learned. Don’t see that in Tx.
> 
> 
> Mike


That's nuts to me, pain in the ass for the painter and someone would have to go back and tuck in mortar around Rock pocket if it's done after. What's the advantage?


----------



## Randy Bush

Normally I do the s/f first then the Mason up to it. Also with LP or Hardie like them to run the eve side of siding wild then a J over that. Cleaner look IMO Although on this one he wants me to do s/for first. On Drivet they run that first too and J over it. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## 623Carpenter

First time pouring one of those epoxy countertops.


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

Buff veneer on the most crooked wall ever….


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> Still not getting it. Looking forward to a followup pic or three.


One opening 6' wide, pockets cut for a lintel, the upper notched area was the existing window.

A real pain to cut, wore out a new chain and one that was 30% good. Still ended up having to resort to cutting with the 14" wheel saws. 

Pulled it out with the excavator.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Pulled it out with the excavator.


At least you didn't have a hundred crumbs to pick up. Yeah, not something I'd be eager to tackle. Hope you made enough on it.


----------



## Leo G

I don't do much commercial work but I do occasionally. Somehow it's always some sort of a doctor/dentist. This time it's an orthodontist. Pretty much a full gut the work cabinets and patients chairs are staying but getting reupholstered. I already did some re-laminating of some counter edges and doors.

Today we put in a coffee cabinet that will hold a beverage refer too. Really surprised at how off the floor was. 3/8" over 4'.










Here's the mostly finished product. Still need to put the stretchers between the panel and the cabinet and the toekick skin.










Then onto the next project, the reception desk reskin. It's going to get horizontal v groove running horizontally. The boards will be about 7" wide.


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> At least you didn't have a hundred crumbs to pick up. Yeah, not something I'd be eager to tackle. Hope you made enough on it.


Yeah, I'm doing OK on this. I thought I did a video of the pull but apparently not. 
Here a pic from the other helper.


----------



## VinylHanger

623Carpenter said:


> First time pouring one of those epoxy countertops.
> View attachment 519560
> 
> View attachment 519561


Which brand was that. I need to do either epoxy or concrete tops on my place.

Or just let the plywood age and get a nice hillbilly patina.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 623Carpenter

VinylHanger said:


> Which brand was that. I need to do either epoxy or concrete tops on my place.
> 
> Or just let the plywood age and get a nice hillbilly patina.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I used Leggari. Very user friendly product.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Got some decks built. 

Around 1,500 sf of decks total, 850 covered.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

The part outlined in red is an addition, about 4,500 sf under roof, 3 stories.

I built it basically myself. Had a roofing sub and a hardwood floor finisher, that’s it.


----------



## Hardy541

Crawling around an attic, deed says mid 40s and this is the newest addition…knob and tube, rough sawn 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Got some decks built.
> 
> Around 1,500 sf of decks total, 850 covered.
> 
> View attachment 519617
> View attachment 519618
> View attachment 519619
> View attachment 519620
> View attachment 519621


Nice work Delta. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Looks like you repurposed some lumber as well. Which can add another element of complications to things.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Thank you Mike. 👍

Some of the wood had been stored outside for a little, so it was a bit faded, so we tried to make it look intentional. 😳🤣


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Here’s a real simple one I did last year with 100% reclaimed and rough sawn redwood from the site.

Working with that stuff was a challenge. 👍


----------



## TPS BOCO

Love seeing real wood- both sets of pics look great!



Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Here’s a real simple one I did last year with 100% reclaimed and rough sawn redwood from the site.
> 
> Working with that stuff was a challenge. 👍
> 
> View attachment 519659
> View attachment 519660


----------



## tjbnwi

Oldest daughter has an alcove in her basement. Wanted a cabinet to fill the space next to the bar refrigerator she bought.

Merry Christmas to her....

Tom


----------



## Jaws

Started excavation, footings and forms Thursday on a new custom. Pretty cool house, 5400 sq ft, courtyard garden area etc.. 

Best top soil I've ever pulled out, dug that whole 4 ft out with that 331 mini ex and cat skid steer, no back hoe, in less than 8 hrs

Staging all that dirt off site to bring back and install and compact around slab and in garden area

Archy had that big ***** 7.5 ft out the ground in the back, I opted to excavate 4 ft in the garage area and build stem walls/waterproof/ French drains to get her to an attractive 3 ft out in back before backfill

Tried to sub the foundation - the only 3 slab men I trust wanted about 25k more than I thought It was worth, so I went out on a Sunday and dug two 5' test holes and we opted to do it for the 25k less, turned in my bid as it's cost plus. Looks like we'll do good on it,, excavation was nothing. Our standard 1/2" in the field on 14 inch centers and 5/8 & 3/4 in footings and beams (36," & 30" ) on stirrups. DG (decomposed granite) wet compacted on 6" lifts with a plate compactor, 5 sack mix, 4 inch slump. Adding 4 hard points (5' auger holses with 3/4 cages not specd by the engineer 

Looking forward to going vertical on it, nice cut up hand stacked roof


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

You form your stems with 2x12s, or plywood and snap ties?

I assume you’re not usually over 3 feet or so, footing to plate?


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You form your stems with 2x12s, or plywood and snap ties?
> 
> I assume you’re not usually over 3 feet or so, footing to plate?


Depends on size of forms and what's available, we have a lot of plywood forms. If we run high and pour against we need to pop a line for MEP trades roughing in the slab 

Have had walls be as high as 18', they are big footings and have drill stem driven to bedrock in the walls and welded to other drill stem driven in the slab, big tie backs. 

If it goes over 60" we generally drive drill stem (3 inch schedule 40 steel pipe) to bedrock in the walls


----------



## Big Johnson

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You form your stems with 2x12s, or plywood and snap ties?
> 
> I assume you’re not usually over 3 feet or so, footing to plate?


It’s crazy how forms are so different from region to region. All that bracing on Jaws short little section of form is more bracing than we use here on a whole basement.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> It’s crazy how forms are so different from region to region. All that bracing on Jaws short little section of form is more bracing than we use here on a whole basement.


That's not even fully braced yet


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

You guys do a lot of slab-on-grade there? 

Almost all perimeter crawl space here, except for commercial.

Very little slab for residential.


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You guys do a lot of slab-on-grade there?
> 
> Almost all perimeter crawl space here, except for commercial.
> 
> Very little slab for residential.



Almost all. No basements unless they are walk outs on a hill, which is often. Almost did my house on pier and beam, was just going to pour perimeter walls and install floor trusses and deck with 11/8 TNG glued and screwed like we do our second stories but with a scratch pad under the subfloor even at that time (January 2017) it was about another 5 bucks a ft, so about 18k. Atleast 15k. Another deal is I self performed the foundation and framing so it was much quicker to set up a monolithic foundation with 36" deep footings, 30" beams. I did 1/2 on 16" for my house in the field grid and 5/8 in the beams instead of 1/2 on 14", and 3/4 in beams/footings. I think it is plenty for what I was doing. Saved me probably 40 man hours for me and a helper to skip framing the floor - was still considering (I like have access to my dwvs) but my wife wanted scored and stained concrete throughout because we live on rural property with dogs and kids. I did a two tone border and field around the walls and cabinets and scored a 32" tile pattern on a diagonal. 

Just looked it up, my direct cost for my house foundation was just over 14k, so barely 4 bucks a ft, that's for DG, steel, concrete, 3 bad ass 60 year old finishers, my crew to help place, a pump, and about 55 man hours helping me form. Was a whore to form alone, hard ground, I started form stake holes with a rotary drill and used a 14 lbs sledge. Probably split 35 stakes 😆 

Wish I could pour that cheap now, I figure it costs me 8 bucks to pour foundations and 5 to do flat work now with labor to set it up, DG wet compacted, steels up 300% from then, concrete (we get top tier pricing) 4-8 of my guys to place and 2-4 bad ass old finishers, pump etc... plus my time from 2 am - probably 5 pm the next day. Cheapest bid I've gotten (all top tier concrete men) is probably 13-14 a ft lately, which 14 is my minimum if in house. Over 3' on one side or stem walls it goes up every siz inches. Have a slab man pouring one for us in Castell that's for decorative concrete, he's doing that one for 13 a ft I think 

We do add a lot of stakes and braces, but we don't often have one get much out of square either- I won't tolerate more than a quarter inch prior to pouring because no matter how its braced it will move some when we pour. If it rains on foundation after it's squared after it dries we adjust the forms, they will move. Those two foundations I couldn't seem to get poured this summer we got rained out 7 times, and adjusted the forms 8 times. I did the last three, slab man was about fed up but I don't make the weather. Didn't help if you canceled its 2 weeks to a new pour date, I finally poured in the drizzle at 2 am


----------



## Jaws

This Is the house that foundation is for


----------



## Jaws

Countertops being set on our Inks Lake custom, covering floors


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You guys do a lot of slab-on-grade there?
> 
> Almost all perimeter crawl space here, except for commercial.
> 
> Very little slab for residential.


Down here a raised foundation is practically unheard of. In fact in 40 years I've never built one. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

On the foundations I would also remark - A flat slab to me is 3' out of the ground on one side. Over 4' I start to say that it's got some grade to it. I live in the hill country in the hill country, nothing is flat. This ain't an area for concrete rookies, you can't hide lack of knowledge on forms or pouring here, we leave that Oklahoma, Dallas and Bastrop 😆

Slabs are a walk in the park after doing parking garages and lots of wall work. My best #2 on a crew was an ex tilt up carpenter. Dude slayed concrete forms, could produce a LOT really fast and well. He's a 6 figure superintendent now for DPR or Harvey Cleary or someone, Guaranteed he is not well liked by goldbreakers, that dude would get in your ass if you slow down one iota. I enjoyed working with him especially since the faster he worked the more money I made. Lol. I probably kept some Lb'S off my gut for a number of years working with that dude. He was a hell of a frame too. We made a good team, I would cut and lay out And that dude would nail up everything.. He could keep several guys busy mailing stuff off behind him. I miss that guy, I'd be wore out keeping him stacked with wood as cut man


----------



## Jaws

Jaws said:


> High action day so far. Got on site before midnight to monitor rain fall to assess if it was safe to pour at 3. Questionable but kept the reservation for first pour and said hold at 160 yards, 3 trucks and then 15 minute intervals.
> 
> Yesterday I built berms in front of both foundations to keep water out of the slab if we had a major down pour, 50% chance, radar bounced around all day
> 
> Anyway - pump driver didn't want to pull all the way forward, too muddy. I berated him for being soft (he's been my normal pump operator for more than decade) and said if he wanted he could sit in my truck with his binky and catch a rest and I'd pull it forward. No go... until I pulled the clip out. A couple c notes got him a little braver and he pulled up.
> 
> Jimmy the truck boss for the concrete company stacked three as requested (they are the best in the area imo) and pulled up on site himself at 3:55. We shook hands, I reiterated 15 minute intervals. It's two slabs, deep beams, a wall etc we aren't booking it today.
> 
> He said we have a nother pour at 7 am. I said couldn't care less about the other pour jimmy.... we will get you out of here asap, we have 13 finishers. But be patient.
> 
> start running pump over the beams footings and wall. We pour garage slab and most of the footings but switch gears to the other slab to let the concrete set up in wall so we wouldn't blow it.
> 
> This whole time we are getting pissed on, not hard rain, but steady... off and on. Sites a dumpster fire of soupy mud, if you are a 2 wheel drive guy you getting stuck today.
> 
> I turn around and see 3 trucks stacked and got tight around the mouth. Hey Jimmy, do you need a watch my man? 15 mins hoss... he said I ordered 4.... I shake my head but we keep on getting on. I turn around and it six (6) trucks at just before 7. That's how you get a hot mix. I snapped the pic below and without raising my voice in front of the his men or mine told him most colorfully that he'd be taking 20 yards back if it was hot by the time it hit the hopper, and sent a guy guy keep an eye on the drivers not to add a bunch of water.
> 
> Jimmy said we batched for the other pour and it canceled last minute, I rerouted two trucks, same mix. I said your other being a p**** isn't my concern. 😆
> 
> We dump the mud as quick as possible in footings and beams, vibrator going right behind. By the time I get to my last truck it wasn't reject hot but it was hot. I told Jimmy I told you damnit this chit is burning my hand
> 
> He shakes his head and stalks off.
> 
> My homeowner has been dreaming of this since they got married 30 years ago, they were there and the guy talked to the truck boss and said I said he was one of the best in the business (which I did say and he normally is) and he told him likewise, you don't see many builders on a pour anymore.
> 
> After it was placed mostly stood looking helplessly while they do the finishing (I suck at it) while being pissed on and often covering
> 
> Finally doing stamps. It's getting a slow cure for sure with 80 degrees and a nice mist....
> 
> I imagine we'll be out of here by 6-730
> View attachment 513708
> View attachment 513709
> View attachment 513710
> View attachment 513711
> View attachment 513712
> View attachment 513713
> View attachment 513714


This conversation reminded me of a funny deal last week - my best friend is also a builder and we use a lot of the same subs. His foundation guy also uses several of the same old finishers I use. Anyway we use the same roofer and the roofer was there putting standing seam on the house for my buddy when they were supposed to pour the barn slab - my buddy canceled right before they hatched because he thought It was going to rain - a second time he canceled.

The roofer said that Big Sergio (not to be confused with little Sergio, both concrete guys with same last name but unrelated , one of the old finishers whose wife still calls me Mijo and Jaunito and makes my special taco on pour days etc 😆 said you know man Juanito he doesn't care if there is rain, he just pours anyway. (I'm sure Sergio was pissed at the missed income) maybe you can call and he will tell you when to pour and made the sign for "Big balls" 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣

My buddy said "f'ing "juanito".... that MF is luckier than a dog with two dicks, he could ended up with a washed out slab too. " 😆 🤣

Probably have to be there but man it was funny hearing it from the roofer who has the funniest accent I've ever seen - I busted a gut when he told me about it 

I guess no one told Big Sergio I rescheduled 7 times before that day 😆


----------



## Jaws

[


Jaws said:


> Almost all. No basements unless they are walk outs on a hill, which is often. Almost did my house on pier and beam, was just going to pour perimeter walls and install floor trusses and deck with 11/8 TNG glued and screwed like we do our second stories but with a scratch pad under the subfloor even at that time (January 2017) it was about another 5 bucks a ft, so about 18k. Atleast 15k. Another deal is I self performed the foundation and framing so it was much quicker to set up a monolithic foundation with 36" deep footings, 30" beams. I did 1/2 on 16" for my house in the field grid and 5/8 in the beams instead of 1/2 on 14", and 3/4 in beams/footings. I think it is plenty for what I was doing. Saved me probably 40 man hours for me and a helper to skip framing the floor - was still considering (I like have access to my dwvs) but my wife wanted scored and stained concrete throughout because we live on rural property with dogs and kids. I did a two tone border and field around the walls and cabinets and scored a 32" tile pattern on a diagonal.
> 
> Just looked it up, my direct cost for my house foundation was just over 14k, so barely 4 bucks a ft, that's for DG, steel, concrete, 3 bad ass 60 year old finishers, my crew to help place, a pump, and about 55 man hours helping me form. Was a whore to form alone, hard ground, I started form stake holes with a rotary drill and used a 14 lbs sledge. Probably split 35 stakes 😆
> 
> Wish I could pour that cheap now, I figure it costs me 8 bucks to pour foundations and 5 to do flat work now with labor to set it up, DG wet compacted, steels up 300% from then, concrete (we get top tier pricing) 4-8 of my guys to place and 2-4 bad ass old finishers, pump etc... plus my time from 2 am - probably 5 pm the next day. Cheapest bid I've gotten (all top tier concrete men) is probably 13-14 a ft lately, which 14 is my minimum if in house. Over 3' on one side or stem walls it goes up every siz inches. Have a slab man pouring one for us in Castell that's for decorative concrete, he's doing that one for 13 a ft I think
> 
> We do add a lot of stakes and braces, but we don't often have one get much out of square either- I won't tolerate more than a quarter inch prior to pouring because no matter how its braced it will move some when we pour. If it rains on foundation after it's squared after it dries we adjust the forms, they will move. Those two foundations I couldn't seem to get poured this summer we got rained out 7 times, and adjusted the forms 8 times. I did the last three, slab man was about fed up but I don't make the weather. Didn't help if you canceled its 2 weeks to a new pour date, I finally poured in the drizzle at 2 am


@Seven-Delta-FortyOne

These are foundation walls of the house we built on a heal, those walls bowls are tied into the monolithic foundation.

. The drill stem is driven every 4' and then its tied back into another pipe in the slab. Engineer does not call for the drill stem and it may be overkill but I'll spend a few thousand bucks in material and know damn well that sum ***** aint gonna shift

Then pipes and rock 5' out all the way up


----------



## Big Johnson

For not much over $20,000 total (not extra) you can get 2,000 sq ft of basement here. That includes a 3.5” thick floor. That’s cheap living space. Of course you have the cost of floor joists and osb (not insignificant anymore) to frame the first floor that you wouldn’t have with a slab.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> For not much over $20,000 total (not extra) you can get 2,000 sq ft of basement here. That includes a 3.5” thick floor. That’s cheap living space. Of course you have the cost of floor joists and osb (not insignificant anymore) to frame the first floor that you wouldn’t have with a slab.


Damn dude is that including excavation and haul off?


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Damn dude is that including excavation and haul off?


I’ve only had to haul out once and my excavator didn’t charge me anything. Hauling in is more common. Excavating a couple feet deeper is pretty negligible, maybe another $1K. Obviously every site is unique but the cost to excavate and backfill a foundation stays relatively the same. I always try to calculate how much is coming out of the hole and set the top of the foundation at the proper height to use up all the dirt on site.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> I’ve only had to haul out once and my excavator didn’t charge me anything. Hauling in is more common. Excavating a couple feet deeper is pretty negligible, maybe another $1K. Obviously every site is unique but the cost to excavate and backfill a foundation stays relatively the same. I always try to calculate how much is coming out of the hole and set the top of the foundation at the proper height to use up all the dirt on site.


Man everything is high here. I pour foundations at a minimum of 40% more than yall are digging, pouring walls and slab 😆

8' of excavation would be pricey here. Hard ground though

I always liked the idea of a basement but I get 20,- 25 a surface sq ft for under 8' of all, 30-35 for 8-12, 45-50 for over 12. So a 40x60 poured walls I'd be at about 48- 54k with a 60" French drain, and another 12k for the flat work, and I charge 450 a piece for driving the 3" pipes. So that's another 9k

Do yall charge for French drains separate?

I guess I wouldn't work much up there 😆


----------



## reggi

When I submit bids I get lots of "thanks". Maybe I'd fit in better in Texas.


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I just looked it up. Maybe I have seen it and just didn't notice it was pure zinc. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I've put on about 6 cedar rooves. All of them were capped with Zinc.


----------



## nickko

I have always thought that some day there would be a class action lawsuit against these shingle companies. People by 30 and 40 year roofs only to have them get all black from algae. They know it is the limestone dust. I think that is why in my area there are a lot of metal roofs going on instead of asphalt. people;e are sick of black roofs. There are roof cleaning companies popping up now.


----------



## Jaws

Wife's apron farm sink is hammered copper, I was busy from before can't see to after can't see everyday building the house and running projects so I didn't ask her if she understood patina - she didn't - lol. I told her it would be crazy to try to keep it bright and she tried for a while before letting it patina, it looks better than it did bright by far. Just clean every use with warm water and dish soap


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Got another set of Electrical Window curtains installed for our return customer, referral by a real estate agent. There was a total of 27 windows in the whole house. We did their remodeling last year, everything still looks clean. Someone made a thread in CT a month ago and talk about Aluminum Modular Home, THIS IS IT! Video might be crappy ,because the customer sent it thru instagram 😂


----------



## Kowboy

Jaws said:


> Wife's apron farm sink is hammered copper, I was busy from before can't see to after can't see everyday building the house and running projects so I didn't ask her if she understood patina - she didn't - lol. I told her it would be crazy to try to keep it bright and she tried for a while before letting it patina, it looks better than it did bright by far. Just clean every use with warm water and dish soap


I make a real nice living replacing copper sinks from fed-up wives. Have her call me please.


----------



## Jaws

Kowboy said:


> I make a real nice living replacing copper sinks from fed-up wives. Have her call me please.


You replace sinks for wives whose husband's can't sell

She loves the sink now, wants to put one in at RockPort. You can put that one in if I hit the lottery, otherwise I'll have to put it myself 😆


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> . You can put that one in if I hit the lottery, otherwise I'll have to put it myself 😆



Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Homeowner and/or Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Patrickstew

After some homeowner changes almost ready to finish paint and get the standing seam on.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

That outdoor party shack is gonna be real nice!!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Trenching for a 100A feeder to an auxiliary structure.












Sometimes I think I’ll just stick to electrical. Screw this whole GC thing.

Maybe be a foundation sub for other GCs. 👍


----------



## Tinstaafl

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Sometimes I think I’ll just stick to electrical. Screw this whole GC thing.


Hitting yer burnout quota, or just another day in the barrel? Something to be said for either choice.


----------



## tgeb

Just doing some strait out digging with a mini ex can clear your mind.


----------



## META

Patrickstew said:


> After some homeowner changes almost ready to finish paint and get the standing seam on.


You guys and your nice trucks. I can't keep one that long in that shape up here.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G&Co.

Leo G said:


> I've seen it on almost any 16th century house we ever worked on.


Was that a typo? 16th century? Where? Never seen one in this country.


----------



## Diamond D.

META said:


> You guys and your nice trucks. I can't keep one that long in that shape up here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Up here either, right around 25 if your lucky, damn brine!  :


----------



## Leo G

Slow start for the desk refurbish today. Mostly because I had just completed the finishing Monday night and couldn't wrap things up for transport. So got to the shop about 8:20 and started wrapping the V groove board, making shims and wrapping all the other stuff. Took a while, didn't get to the site until 10:45 and had to bring everything up to the 3rd floor in the freight elevator and setup. 

1st thing was to complete the sub-structure which was removing the existing counter supports, especially the two ends. They had to look clean. Put shims under the supports to keep the real support of the counter to the floor. And put them behind the bottom of the supports to keep things true and straight where the original stone toe kick was sticking out a variable amount.

Then we took lunch LOL

Then the real work. Cut the V groove ends to 22.5º, stacked them up to check plumb. The start of the desk was out of plumb so it transferred to the end. So I had to recut all of them a bit to make them plumb. Then put a corner pc in and did the next section. Another out of plumb wall. Adjusted that too.

Some glue and some brad nails into the supports and it goes together.

Not me.



























Should be able to finish up the other 3 sides tomorrow. Also have to put in the toekick skin on the cabinet installed last week along with install the shelves and hang 2 floating shelves.


----------



## Leo G

G&Co. said:


> Was that a typo? 16th century? Where? Never seen one in this country.


Oops, 18th


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> Not me.


Knew that right away. He doesn't need a haircut.


----------



## Leo G

Plus you've seen me.


----------



## Jaws




----------



## Calidecks

It's missing frieze blocks.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> It's missing frieze blocks.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


We arent done lol

Think I'm gonna leave it drafty? Lol


----------



## Leo G

rblakes1 said:


> Another great looking project
> 
> How did you make that corner piece? The center leg is throwing me off, why not do an overlay piece instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


You mean the doorway? Never even thought about covering it. Hardest part would the upper part where the countertop would have gone.

The corner pc was made on the tablesaw. It did have some over cuts to make the sharp inside corner.


----------



## overanalyze

Jaws said:


> View attachment 519949


That's a big old room!! Nice framing!!


----------



## Patrickstew

Leo G said:


> Finished up at the orthodontist office today. Miserable starting about 3 o'clock because my cold started kicking in.
> 
> Resurfaced the reception desk with V groove board I made. Medex with a 2K Poly paint in Newburyport Blue.
> 
> View attachment 519871
> 
> 
> View attachment 519872
> 
> 
> View attachment 519873
> 
> 
> Here are the 45º transition pcs
> View attachment 519875
> 
> 
> 1 3/4" thick Pine floating shelves using Shepard's Brackets
> Going to have candy jars on them. Great for a orthodontists office huh?
> View attachment 519876
> 
> 
> Coffee/Beverage cabinet. Finally got the toekick cover on.
> View attachment 519877


Finish is incredible man. For real. My sons ortho office looks like it hasn’t T been mopped in months much less all this attention to detail. Respect man.


----------



## Leo G

Well this is pretty much a full remodel. All surfaces being remodeled. New floors, decorative partition walls removed, all walls repainted, ceiling grid repainted, ceiling tiles replaced, doctor/patients chairs being reupholstered, new ceiling lights and the stuff that I did. I'm going to go back to see it completed. Should be close to done by the 15th when the office reopens.


----------



## Patrickstew




----------



## Leo G

Nice clean looking work.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Working on a project in Chino Hills, CA . Adding a laundry room in the garage, demo a balcony, building new custom kitchen cabinets and vanity in the bathrooms, relocating rooms, and fresh paint for the whole interior. But we had an incident. The customer's friend does open trenches, he hired him and ended up cutting multiple Post tension cables 🤦‍♂️Thank god it is not our employee. Feel sorry for his friend...


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Patrickstew said:


>


Oh love the deck !


----------



## Leo G

Your building custom kitchen appliances?


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Your building custom kitchen appliances?


LOL... first thing I thought and was going to ask...


----------



## Leo G

I'm really curious to see them too.....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

About a week, maybe a week and a half left here.

Super happy with the resulting product as is the customer.

Some of my best work.


























































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I've never seen siding used on an interior space. Interesting. 

But if the client's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tinstaafl said:


> I've never seen siding used on an interior space. Interesting.
> 
> But if the client's happy, I'm happy.


It's a 3 season porch/ smoking room. She didn't want to maintain the space anymore than your average deck.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Leo G said:


> Your building custom kitchen appliances?


And vanity in the bath & relocating rooms.


Mike


----------



## JoeStanton

A&E very nice! What is the vertical siding, B&B vinyl?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

JoeStanton said:


> A&E very nice! What is the vertical siding, B&B vinyl?


Yeah. All vinyl siding with aluminum soffit and window/ door wraps.

Custom aluminum storm doors and windows with removable sliding window inserts

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Tinstaafl said:


> I've never seen siding used on an interior space. Interesting.
> 
> But if the client's happy, I'm happy.




Here is a picture of one I did last year. All metal even trim around windows.


----------



## Randy Bush

Nice job Andy!


----------



## Calidecks

Nice job Andy and Randy!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Pounder

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Been thinking about that. 👍
> 
> Ive pretty much just taken whats come my way for so long. Never even advertised till I finally opened a Facebook page about a year ago.
> 
> I think it has like 8 posts of my work on it. 🤣
> 
> I have General and Electrical licenses, I own some basic equipment, I have my Commercial drivers license…….
> 
> The Lord has certainly blessed me.
> 
> Ans for the first time I’m starting to think about what kind of work I’d rather do, what would be most efficient and profitable for my company, etc.
> 
> I remember when I first started out bidding everything hat came along. One of my worst was bidding a huge indoor painting job on a hotel, because I thought a bunch of other work wasn’t going to come through and I wanted to stay busy through the winter.
> 
> Well, I hate painting. All the work came through. Owner of the hotel wanted me to start work no earlier than 9:00 and and be cleaned up by 3:00, he was buying all the paint, and I was doing piece work, a price per room, hallway, staircase, etc.
> 
> Brought in a couple helpers and that just made it worse. 😳
> 
> Finally told him I wasn’t interested in doing anymore rooms.
> 
> Just this year I took on a project for a client with huge red flags that I normally would have just passed on, but I was starting to expand and book a lot of work so I could bring on crew, and now that project has gone completely sideways.
> 
> Think it’s time for a reassessment. 🤣👍


I'm having so much trouble with subs and supply chain that I'm considering retiring a year early. I can't keep up with sub price increases. Between my bid and the day I actually start, prices are going up more than I can afford. I'm half way through a $200k remodel and I'll be lucky to make wages on it.
The next project I have lined up is a $450k addition. On a cost per square foot basis, it's the most I've ever charged, and I'm starting to wonder if I should back out of the deal. 
I have all of 2022 booked at this point, and rather than being excited about it I have anxiety. I'm worried about labor, delays, subs, and weather. Not a good way to start.


----------



## Jaws

Pounder said:


> I'm having so much trouble with subs and supply chain that I'm considering retiring a year early. I can't keep up with sub price increases. Between my bid and the day I actually start, prices are going up more than I can afford. I'm half way through a $200k remodel and I'll be lucky to make wages on it.
> The next project I have lined up is a $450k addition. On a cost per square foot basis, it's the most I've ever charged, and I'm starting to wonder if I should back out of the deal.
> I have all of 2022 booked at this point, and rather than being excited about it I have anxiety. I'm worried about labor, delays, subs, and weather. Not a good way to start.


Same here for 2021. I have a materials escalation clause in my hard bid contracts I'll give you if you want it, but I find I couldn't bring myself to enforce it. It's buried in 92 pages.

This year its in bold and we go over it in detail - your paying full boat no matter what it costs.

The supply chain ****ed up cash flow big time for 5 months out of the year I billed out 40% of normal ....

Labor is hard to hold for 9 months or a year on these big jobs too


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I’ve been wondering how you would do a material escalation clause in a fixed price bid?

Whats it tied to? What’s the baseline?


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I’ve been wondering how you would do a material escalation clause in a fixed price bid?
> 
> Whats it tied to? What’s the baseline?



Very hard to enforce if you don't list it as an allowance. All you can go by is commodities 

What I'm doing now is everything's an allowance. Framing package, roof, gutters, spray foam, hvac etc...


----------



## META

And then the failure to pay because out of money clause. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> And then the failure to pay because out of money clause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I dont have that one 😆


----------



## TPS BOCO

I'm T+M since Rona started or cost plus- which I'm just getting worked out lately. Where it gets weird on billing is for additional bookkeeping, supply chain, logistics, etc..... I've spent an inordinate amount of time hunting for materials and chasing vendors this last year.


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> I dont have that one


Kind of hard to chase money in that situation anyways. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> Kind of hard to chase money in that situation anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, I tell people that some of those projects went over by 30% - many which I ate. This year you eat it or get another builder

Made enough friends and got put of 2021 with my integrity intact 2022 I'll do the same and get the money


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Very hard to enforce if you don't list it as an allowance. All you can go by is commodities
> 
> What I'm doing now is everything's an allowance. Framing package, roof, gutters, spray foam, hvac etc...


So basically they all end up as cost plus?


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So basically they all end up as cost plus?


On stipulated sum projects (hard bids) I am guaranteeing labor and my fee and supervision. All materials for the most part are an allowance. I put in 75 an hour for how many hours a think it will take for finding hard to source items, beside the 100 an hour to a decorator to help them make selections


----------



## Leo G

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I’ve been wondering how you would do a material escalation clause in a fixed price bid?
> 
> Whats it tied to? What’s the baseline?


The baseline is what you priced it as. And then you determine at what level the clause is activated. 10%, 12%, 15%


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> The baseline is what you priced it as. And then you determine at what level the clause is activated. 10%, 12%, 15%


To do that you'd have to show what your costs were originally.


----------



## Leo G

Only if the clause is activated.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Only if the clause is activated.


How are you going to document or support thst that was the number in your original bid if it's not disclosed upfront? You'd be able to say any number if you don't have a documented base line


----------



## tjbnwi

My escalation clause. Material only, labor remains the same.

Percentage increase as stipulated in the clause triggers the increases. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Jaws said:


> How are you going to document or support thst that was the number in your original bid if it's not disclosed upfront? You'd be able to say any number if you don't have a documented base line


If we get a full material deposit, they don't get the clause enforced, we order everything the day the deposit is received (due within X days of proposal). If the deposit is not sent, then the clause is in play. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Easy Gibson said:


> The blotch is probably the lighting.
> 
> Is that railing ok not being continuous?


My understanding is it can break at a landing/ newel

Part of the blotch might also be that I forgot to spec solid rail instead of finger joints. My fault for not checking the order before I got it back to the site

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Original before photoshop


----------



## Jaws

rblakes1 said:


> My understanding is it can break at a landing/ newel
> 
> Part of the blotch might also be that I forgot to spec solid rail instead of finger joints. My fault for not checking the order before I got it back to the site
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Here it can terminate into the newel, checked with all municipalities when it came up here


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

rblakes1 said:


> Any critiques are welcome, this was my first interior railing


Looks good Rich. Your ready for a dual bender now! Is that finger joint bread loaf? Paint grade I assume


Mike


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Leo G said:


> Rats, it was going to be an interesting build.


hahaha ! it wouldve been huh 😂


----------



## Patrickstew

JoeStanton said:


> Ended up making the storm door, long lead times and stupid money. Double 3/4 glued and dominoes and she's a tank. Took me and my lead most of the day, come out nice. Removable stops on the inside that will accept normal scree track for ease of replacement.


Sure I missed the intro posts to this project. Was this a fire remediation? Saw the shake and kickout with some sooty quality to it. Look nice man.


----------



## JoeStanton

It's a job a gc friend of mine was doing 12 windows and he was too busy. Before we got to the windows the screen porch burnt down. So this was basically whenever you can get to it type of deal. We did built ins and a bunch of interior trim also.


----------



## Jaws

Found a little storage under the stairs


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> Found a little storage under the stairs
> 
> View attachment 520118


Nice work on the detail. Who's doing the trim? Good job on sanding the miters. People don't realize that makes one of the biggest noticeable differences that is common to everyday people.

GC I did some work for was anal about his trim work and I never would have thought that was more noticeable than a poor cut to the average joe. He pointed out a lot of little things where it's more profitable to sell to the customer's value, not yours. He was a big help in running a business.


----------



## Calidecks

My values almost always exceeds my customers. I always tell them you don't need to be anal, that's my job. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Diamond D.

Calidecks said:


> My values almost always exceeds my customers. I always tell them you don't need to be anal, that's my job.
> Mike.*___*



That's what I tell some of my clients...

Most of them already know. 

D.


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> My values almost always exceeds my customers. I always tell them you don't need to be anal, that's my job.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Amen to that.


----------



## Jaws

Deckhead said:


> Nice work on the detail. Who's doing the trim? Good job on sanding the miters. People don't realize that makes one of the biggest noticeable differences that is common to everyday people.
> 
> GC I did some work for was anal about his trim work and I never would have thought that was more noticeable than a poor cut to the average joe. He pointed out a lot of little things where it's more profitable to sell to the customer's value, not yours. He was a big help in running a business.


Newest lead carpenter. Dude who framed thst little house in SS with the barndo


----------



## Calidecks

Just was talking to a friend whom I've know since I was 8 in little league who's an outstanding Carpenter. He told me that all Carpenters are framers but not all framers are Carpenters. What say you?










Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

Technically many building trades are carpentry. Drywall, concrete forming, roofing. These jobs were historically performed by tradesmen called carpenters.

So a roofer is a carpenter but a carpenter may not be a roofer. Or a framer for that matter. If he’s a specialist carpenter and doesn’t know how to do those tasks.

I’ve done EPDM roofs but I’ve never hung a door. Definitely not a roofer lol. So _definitely _not a framer. Know thyself.

I don’t know if demo counts. I think demo is the sort of work for kids who spent a lot of time in the principal’s office and/or detention.


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> My values almost always exceeds my customers. I always tell them you don't need to be anal, that's my job.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Yep, should be the standard. We are the pros 

I tore the cedar kitchen out 5 years later because of defects and replaced with the 10k outdoor kitchen- they were fine with the repairs, but they were substandard 

my mason bitched about me making him redo some steps recently and said they client loved it. I asked when the last time he cashed a check with her name on it


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Just was talking to a friend whom I've know since I was 8 in little league who's an outstanding Carpenter. He told me that all Carpenters are framers but not all framers are Carpenters. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



A carpenter should be able to form, frame, trim, install siding, cornice, shingles, etc.... 

Lots of "framers" here aren't carpenters


----------



## JoeStanton

A lot of framers here have no business touching a 2x4. I have been working in a commercial reno for the last few years (on and off) for a builder, had to explain it's faster and comes out better if I do it the first time. I would not consider them carpenters.

I have also met a lot of finish guys that can't frame or side to save their ass. I would consider anyone who can perform their trade well and correctly a carpenter. I would consider someone who can do all a master carpenter.


----------



## Leo G

I've been called a carpenter..... 😠


----------



## Calidecks

I don't know cabinet maker throughout history has been pretty badass. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tgeb

Jaws said:


> I may not of been clear but my boys are gone for two weeks, it's either pay them 45 an hour or wait two weeks. I'm not much on waiting 😆
> 
> Pretty messed up being a fat body myself but tubby should of gotten about 100.00 bucks, I could build a fence around his ass 😆 They are a package deal though


I pay my finishers 45/hour also per man with an 8 hour minimum. Almost always have at least two guys.

Then there is another finishing out fit I use sometimes on bigger stuff. I always get him to quote the job, I never know what he will charge but it is usually more than I expect.


----------



## reggi

When you guys hire finishers, when do they show up? Same time as the redimix trucks?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

1/2 hour before for mine.

I like to go over the pour with him first.


----------



## Jaws

Sunday Funday. Starting this one in March, and the drawings are totally trash so I enlisted the old man to come draw the existing correctly and fix the Archys drawings

Full gut. New wire, New mechanicals, New plumbing, spray foam, New windows, New exterior etc.... and adding an elevator, new staircase, and 800 sq ft on the second story. Tearing that dog chit roof system off and trusting a new roof.

Fun one

I need to get the pre con done now on this one and a new house right down the street so I can move on to my castle project and leave a hole for the church. I'll post the new house below


----------



## Jaws

Tear down, then new build. Simple build, 4k ft under roof, 2480 hvac, with a nice pool. Right down the road from the remodel above


----------



## Pounder

KAP said:


> There are lots of contractors testing the ceiling on those limits to take advantage while times are fat... you can't blame them for trying... you're still in control of the yes/no, but long term relationship should account for something, and works both ways... at a minimum, a talk about expectations...


I'm a big fan of working relationships. I give this guy all of my work, have all of the material on site and stacked where he needs it, and all of the prep work, including waterproofing, complete. He shows up with his tools and sets the tile, then gets paid promptly. He never has to lay out a dime, and makes good money. I know exactly what he makes because all he supplies is labor. He's not worth a thousand bucks a day. I may well end up paying that price, but it won't be to him.


----------



## Hardy541

Maybe in another 6 months my laundry room will be done, only took 6 months to put the washer an dryer on the right wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Hardy541 said:


> Maybe in another 6 months my laundry room will be done, only took 6 months to put the washer an dryer on the right wall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa there, you’re making the rest of us look bad, that’s at least a 7 year job.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

Hey he gets points for not painting first.


----------



## Hardy541

Tinstaafl said:


> Hey he gets points for not painting first.


**** I still haven’t finished mud yet it’ll get textured and painted when I finish the other walls lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Smallest project of 2022, 1100 ft and 262k budget. Couldn't pass up a job with appliances already there and no windows. Interior only. 

Starting another remodel with two rookies and Tay - Tay doing demo. Lake LBJ townhouse, Full gut to studs, top two floors of a town house. TxElectrician will be here to install new Electric circuitry, plumbing, hvac, spray foam etc... remove fur downs, new kitchen/reconfigured, new bathrooms/reconfigured etc...

The fireplace and chimney comes out through two stories- except above the roof, we have to support with angle iron etc.... to keep POA happy.

Pain in the ass location, we get two parking spaces and have to haul our dump trailer out every night, can't drop one of our roll offs.

Be a cool one, nice transformation, shooting for 16 weeks, I think we'll make it. If "we" don't (Tom) will be (Tommy) again, sitting down to pee with pups and I'll remind him I added a second story to a house, gutted and remodeled 4k ft in 23 weeks - with a boat dock and pool - and won multiple awards with it, or the 5 buildings I built in 30 days ground up for the plant or YMCA I didn't even spend any time on and completed in 13 weeks ground up...... we won't be listening to any BS about that was before 2020 and Covid 19 BS. 😆


----------



## Easy Gibson

That place is already pretty cool looking. 

Sucks about the parking. Welcome to my world. Be grateful it's on the same street. Lol


----------



## Jaws

Easy Gibson said:


> That place is already pretty cool looking.
> 
> Sucks about the parking. Welcome to my world. Be grateful it's on the same street. Lol



Place is dog chit finishes for a 7 figure house


----------



## Easy Gibson

The horrendous shower tile(?) is pretty impressive. 

Good luck with the chimney. I've never done that but it sounds like a pain in the ass.


----------



## Jaws

Just going vertical on the Llano River House, should be dried in in 3 weeks. Castell,TX


----------



## Jaws

Easy Gibson said:


> The horrendous shower tile(?) is pretty impressive.
> 
> Good luck with the chimney. I've never done that but it sounds like a pain in the ass.


It's no biggie for us. Have done it with 30+' rock walls terminated new cased opening at ceiling and carried the load through the second floor and roof.


----------



## Jaws

Well that's about some 2021 chit, rock and sheetrock up and no windows. 19 weeks, ordered well before we started

Lake Buchanan Custom #2. Super simple Simon house.


----------



## reggi

Why aren't we all just manufacturing windows now? How involved could it be?
I know I could do well just selling them to the guys posting in this thread.


----------



## Randy Bush

Still trying to get this done. Weather just will not give me a break. Suppose to get up to 40 tomorrow , but with wind gusts up to 40 mph. Tough to lay metal in that.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Randy Bush said:


> Still trying to get this done. Weather just will not give me a break. Suppose to get up to 40 tomorrow , but with wind gusts up to 40 mph. Tough to lay metal in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Hang on tight!


----------



## Jaws

Lake Buchanan Custom #1

My grand experiment- building an internet plan on a low budget. Not my favorite house by any means but they got a smoking deal for the swlq ft and performance values. Matt got them a lot of finishes for the money too. Just need backsplashes, exterior paint touch up and stains. Yes, we will paint the flashings, looks like Zekes got some cutting work lol

The front columns get rock on the bottom as well


----------



## Jaws

Some more of LBC#1

Taylor will get some quality time over cleaning it looks like lol


----------



## Jaws

Inks Lake Custom, getting close on it and I'll take good pics of all 3 floors. Got a pic of the of one of the decks before they put the temp rails back, decking is 2x6 smooth cedar and ceiling is cedar tng

Not my favorite architecture in the living room but they dig it. I like the rough mantles for the fireplaces


----------



## Randy Bush

reggi said:


> Hang on tight!


No roof panels will probably be going on. Work on putting fascia on. Still waiting on Drivet guys to get done so can finish soffit. Next week is suppose to be below zero so may not get much done.


----------



## reggi

Texas is rapidly running out of lake shoreline.


----------



## Deckhead

Randy Bush said:


> No roof panels will probably be going on. Work on putting fascia on. Still waiting on Drivet guys to get done so can finish soffit. Next week is suppose to be below zero so may not get much done.


Well the good news is that if anyone dies on site their bodies will be preserved until May. You guys are crazy. Building in that kind of condition has never even crossed my mind. It's insane.

You're doing metal work in what is essentially an outdoors morgue.


----------



## Patrickstew

Calidecks said:


> Just was talking to a friend whom I've know since I was 8 in little league who's an outstanding Carpenter. He told me that all Carpenters are framers but not all framers are Carpenters. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


As profound a statement as can be made and he couldn’t be more correct based on my experience. Good thing Tapatalk doesn’t have a simple Venn Diagram feature to map this out.


----------



## asgoodasdead

not all carpenters are framers. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

This is true. Nailing studs to plates is nothing like swinging trusses and running a build site.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

META said:


> This is true. Nailing studs to plates is nothing like swinging trusses and running a build site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


not even that, I've worked with tons of guys who are fantastic finish carpenters or sheetrockers or woodworkers etc and can't frame for dick 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Yeah, it goes both ways. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Any time you preface anything with "all" means you should probably rethink your position.


----------



## Patrickstew

Jaws said:


> Well that's about some 2021 chit, rock and sheetrock up and no windows. 19 weeks, ordered well before we started
> 
> Lake Buchanan Custom #2. Super simple Simon house.
> 
> View attachment 520410
> 
> View attachment 520411
> 
> View attachment 520409
> 
> View attachment 520407
> 
> View attachment 520408


Same here in Charleston. Ordered full impact Andersen Terratone set for a Good sized villa down on Seabrook Island in September. 
Latest production “update” I.e. bump for weeks at a time over initial anticipated receiving date is July of next year. Killing us.


----------



## KAP

Not following...


reggi said:


> Why aren't we all just manufacturing windows now? How involved could it be?
> I know I could do well just selling them to the guys posting in this thread.


You've found a need...


----------



## Hardy541

Randy Bush said:


> Still trying to get this done. Weather just will not give me a break. Suppose to get up to 40 tomorrow , but with wind gusts up to 40 mph. Tough to lay metal in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Sounds like Harney county weather  “oh you’re gonna fly the 40’ metal sheets? Ok here’s some wind for ya” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

reggi said:


> Texas is rapidly running out of lake shoreline.


That's the plan. Most are tear downs for us now. We have 4 on Lake LbJ, about to be 6 for a short period before two close, 3 on lake Buchanan, 1 on Inks Lake, just finished one lake marble falls and have 1 on the Llano River. Only two are off the lake, 1 in summit Springs, 1 in Eagles nest in Burnet


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> That's the plan. Most are tear downs for us now. We have 4 on Lake LbJ, about to be 6 for a short period before two close, 3 on lake Buchanan, 1 on Inks Lake, just finished one lake marble falls and have 1 on the Llano River. Only two are off the lake, 1 in summit Springs, 1 in Eagles nest in Burnet


Which one is Lake Marble Falls? LBJ is the one we stayed on right? Then you guys are on Travis so is LBJ the one between the two just east of the dam marble falls?

BTW Llano river is where it's at for water property as far as we could tell. My God, that's beautiful country. The lakes are nice but they're too developed. Llano was still a little remote but close enough to Coopers to make me fat...


----------



## Jaws

Deckhead said:


> Which one is Lake Marble Falls? LBJ is the one we stayed on right? Then you guys are on Travis so is LBJ the one between the two just east of the dam marble falls?
> 
> BTW Llano river is where it's at for water property as far as we could tell. My God, that's beautiful country. The lakes are nice but they're too developed. Llano was still a little remote but close enough to Coopers to make me fat...


Lake Marble Falls was the house we swept the Parade with 

Lake LBJ is where you stayed. I have three within stones throw from your room 

I agree on Llano River. Our Llano River House is only 15 mins from coopers


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> Lake Marble Falls was the house we swept the Parade with
> 
> Lake LBJ is where you stayed. I have three within stones throw from your room
> 
> I agree on Llano River. Our Llano River House is only 15 mins from coopers


You need any doors built? It will only cost rent on LBJ and a daily cooper's run, hah!


----------



## Randy Bush

Deckhead said:


> Well the good news is that if anyone dies on site their bodies will be preserved until May. You guys are crazy. Building in that kind of condition has never even crossed my mind. It's insane.
> 
> You're doing metal work in what is essentially an outdoors morgue.


you get use to it. Was 15 and calm today had to start shedding clothes. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

California heat is awesome. 👍

I can work in 100 degree weather, but I couldn’t handle that humidity some folks get.


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Moving along. Masons will rock the outside of the porches after I pour the 3 sets of steps that will be flag stone. Tx's boys kicked ass looks like they are about done


----------



## Deckhead

META said:


> Hanging vinyl siding with negative windchill and 2' of snow is miserable. Crack, snapple, pop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What exactly makes you want to live in hell?


----------



## Deckhead

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> California heat is awesome. 👍
> 
> I can work in 100 degree weather, but I couldn’t handle that humidity some folks get.


I didn't realize those TX boys have humidity that high but I wasn't there to feel it. They get even hotter though. Rare for us to get over 95. 105 with high humidity is pretty much unbearable.

I will say I have never been to a place more humid than here other than Honduras. Only place that compared where it makes it kinda tough to breathe cause the air is so heavy. TX sounds awful in Summer.


----------



## META

Deckhead said:


> What exactly makes you want to live in hell?


You know.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

I don't know how you do it...lol


----------



## Patrickstew

Deckhead said:


> I didn't realize those TX boys have humidity that high but I wasn't there to feel it. They get even hotter though. Rare for us to get over 95. 105 with high humidity is pretty much unbearable.
> 
> I will say I have never been to a place more humid than here other than Honduras. Only place that compared where it makes it kinda tough to breathe cause the air is so heavy. TX sounds awful in Summer.


Come to the Lowcountry and shed some lbs sometime. It gets miserable Brother. Add the mosquitos and no-see-ums, etc and see why I drink so much. 









Heat index of 124 in Mount Pleasant sets SC record


In 20 years of record keeping, it has never felt hotter anywhere in South Carolina than it felt in Mount Pleasant this week.




www.live5news.com


----------



## Calidecks

San Antonio is Gawd awful. Worse than Fort Worth in the Summer. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Deckhead

Patrickstew said:


> Come to the Lowcountry and shed some lbs sometime. It gets miserable Brother. Add the mosquitos and no-see-ums, etc and see why I drink so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat index of 124 in Mount Pleasant sets SC record
> 
> 
> In 20 years of record keeping, it has never felt hotter anywhere in South Carolina than it felt in Mount Pleasant this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.live5news.com


Pretty sure I can deal with any heat of most places. 10 miles from here we have one of the biggest no-see-um infestations in the entire world. I'm not saying you guys don't get hotter or more muggy, cause it's entirely possible you do both, but you don't do both for as long as central south Florida.

It's disgusting here for a long period of time. I've started to look at what can grow for how grossly humid/hot a place is as what it regularly grows as a weed. Lots of stuff in Florida that doesn't grow anywhere else because it isn't as wet and hot as long.

No doubt Charleston is nasty for a spell. I've learned Southwest/central Florida is a different animal. I've been to SC in it's worst in early August... not even close. The boys in Texas say it's worse, I want to check it out.

The only place comparable to where I call home was Honduras. Those weeks on end of 100+ have me curious but there is nowhere on the Atlantic that has ever come close to Gulf Coast heat.

East coast of Florida is usually much cooler.

Moral of the story? No one should ever move to Florida. Ever.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Last I was in Houston I was talking to some old heads that assured me I didn't know hot until I'd felt gulf coast hot. I said, 'How could 100 degrees with 99% humidity be hotter in Houston than it is in Jersey?" They insisted that it was and that I needed to come back in July and see for myself.

Also worth noting those dudes were all easily 300, if not 400 pounds. lol


----------



## Deckhead

Easy Gibson said:


> Last I was in Houston I was talking to some old heads that assured me I didn't know hot until I'd felt gulf coast hot. I said, 'How could 100 degrees with 99% humidity be hotter in Houston than it is in Jersey?" They insisted that it was and that I needed to come back in July and see for myself.
> 
> Also worth noting those dudes were all easily 300, if not 400 pounds. lol


Probably because it starts in May and ends in September. Look, we don't have snow and as angry old men we have to have something to complain about concerning the weather.

"It was under freezing the other day for 20 minutes" is a terrible complaint. So we go with heat, sometimes humidity, sometimes both. If we complain about cold Yankees will give you a ten minute schpiel about how you don't know cold...


----------



## asgoodasdead

i think anyone who works out in the elements earns the right to complain, i just love it when someone who was inside with AC/heat all day complains to me about how hot or cold it was that day and I'm like "yeah, i know I was out there for 8 hours straight in it. sorry your walk from the car to the office door to and from work was uncomfortable" 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

The water in the gulf of Mexico gets over 90 degrees. In Mexico there's 'la tierra caliente' the hot land


Easy Gibson said:


> Last I was in Houston I was talking to some old heads that assured me I didn't know hot until I'd felt gulf coast hot. I said, 'How could 100 degrees with 99% humidity be hotter in Houston than it is in Jersey?" They insisted that it was and that I needed to come back in July and see for myself.
> 
> Also worth noting those dudes were all easily 300, if not 400 pounds. lol


Have friends who ran crew boats for oil rigs in the gulf and they said the ocean temperature regularly gets in the 90's, said you can't imagine how utterly miserable it is until you go through it.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Never heard that about the water being that warm. That's pretty wild.


----------



## Jaws

asgoodasdead said:


> i think anyone who works out in the elements earns the right to complain, i just love it when someone who was inside with AC/heat all day complains to me about how hot or cold it was that day and I'm like "yeah, i know I was out there for 8 hours straight in it. sorry your walk from the car to the office door to and from work was uncomfortable"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk



Or a truck 🤣 It's a tell tale sign when you get out and your Costas fog over - fvck its hot out here guys 😆


----------



## Jaws

They will have a head test on by end of day, super stoked, inspection Monday and we will get the bar tied for pour the following Tuesday at 330 am


----------



## Jaws

So I got a text this am that said if you come by Goose Point don't flip out I'll explain..... I come by after lunch and caught the permanent twitch.... every room looks like this.... 

Taylor holds up hand in protest before I can say WTF and says I have it set up l - Jimmy is going to back one of the twenty yard roll offs up to the steps. All three of us will be dolllying barrels strapped to appliance dollars down and empty, should be down within 2 hours with first dumpster, Tom is backing a 20 yard dump trailer up right behind and we will fill until the floors exposed and then pull all the insulation and finish it up and he will take that. Then we do it with the floors. 

Pretty good reason for a big mess - we can't leave a dumpster overnight and even dropping one is a problem because there's no room for neighbors etc.... 

Pretty ****ing sharp, Tay Tay. Might have to change to Taylor permanently if the big boy decisions keep rolling 😆


----------



## Deckhead

Easy Gibson said:


> Never heard that about the water being that warm. That's pretty wild.


August fishing is pretty crazy how hot it is. It's like standing on a mirror in a steam bath but worth it. Last year one day we went out and the backwater was reading 93-95 degrees depending on depth. Ain't no fish even swimming around in that.


----------



## Jaws

Mason finished up except for around the exposed foundation where we need to pour 3 sets of steps when we pour the driveway, and they will rock the steps with flagstone. After the driveway is poured and the rock is set on the outside but on the outside of the slab and stairs there will be no exposed foundation, which is our norm

I tried something different with this job. Because it stamped concrete on the porches, I was worried about the weight of the rock causing spider webs in the Portland left at the top of the slab after being stamped. So To prevent rust, we primed a 4 inch angle iron and added a piece of Zip tape on the bottom side, and bolted it to the framing all the way around the porch so the rock weight will set primarily on that. The Mason tucked thin set underneath the angle iron to make it make it tight against the slab and we told the clients we would point that wider crack up at 6 months and once again at a year.

Set the 42 inch mahogany door slabs in jambs and we did a center hinge instead of a double opening

TxElectrician and his boys finished the rough and I have an inspection scheduled for Monday and spray foam rolling 

Owners dropped some hooch on me when I left today.


----------



## Robie

Atta boy.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Jaws said:


> So I got a text this am that said if you come by Goose Point don't flip out I'll explain..... I come by after lunch and caught the permanent twitch.... every room looks like this....
> 
> Taylor holds up hand in protest before I can say WTF and says I have it set up l - Jimmy is going to back one of the twenty yard roll offs up to the steps. All three of us will be dolllying barrels strapped to appliance dollars down and empty, should be down within 2 hours with first dumpster, Tom is backing a 20 yard dump trailer up right behind and we will fill until the floors exposed and then pull all the insulation and finish it up and he will take that. Then we do it with the floors.
> 
> Pretty good reason for a big mess - we can't leave a dumpster overnight and even dropping one is a problem because there's no room for neighbors etc....
> 
> Pretty ****ing sharp, Tay Tay. Might have to change to Taylor permanently if the big boy decisions keep rolling
> 
> View attachment 520581
> 
> View attachment 520580


That’s how I do demo on my condo jobs. Pile it all up in the closest room to the entry. When we can’t move efficiently any more it’s bring in the dump trailers and everyone carts it out. In about 2-3 hours it’s all gone and cleaned up. Then repeat…


----------



## Jaws

SouthonBeach said:


> That’s how I do demo on my condo jobs. Pile it all up in the closest room to the entry. When we can’t move efficiently any more it’s bring in the dump trailers and everyone carts it out. In about 2-3 hours it’s all gone and cleaned up. Then repeat…



I've been spoiled, done a lot of demo but never where I couldn't drop a dumpster. Under normal circumstances I would of told Taylor to go get a job at home depot 😆


----------



## Hardy541

no pictures from the rest of the week but got the lower half all framed out and posts for the beams set lol


----------



## BC Rollin

Poured footings this morning for a little cottage style house is how I describe it. About 900 sq ft heated first floor and 600 sq ft heated second floor. About 450 sq ft of porches.

Will have a detached single car garage, 12x22 that the owner will use as a woodworking shop.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

BC Rollin said:


> Poured footings this morning for a little cottage style house is how I describe it. About 900 sq ft heated first floor and 600 sq ft heated second floor. About 450 sq ft of porches.
> 
> Will have a detached single car garage, 12x22 that the owner will use as a woodworking shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520922
> 
> View attachment 520923
> View attachment 520929
> 
> View attachment 520930


Man, that's allota steps!

Nice looking footers 👍


----------



## tgeb

Looks really good. Pain setting all those vertical rebar and putting up bracing to hold them. 
Well done!


----------



## BC Rollin

Ed Corrigan said:


> Man, that's allota steps!
> 
> Nice looking footers 👍


Thank you!


----------



## BC Rollin

tgeb said:


> Looks really good. Pain setting all those vertical rebar and putting up bracing to hold them.
> Well done!


Thanks! Definitely somewhat of a pain doing all the extra bracing. From what I’ve heard I may be one of the few builders around that bends an L and braces them up versus just driving a straight stick of rebar into the earth


----------



## tjbnwi

Oldest daughters Christmas present.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Got the wainscoting done for the bathroom I put a vanity in. Tight quarters. But I really got the measurements right on for this one. Floor had a good tilt on it and all the panels were slightly a different height. All had to be scribed to the floor. Two of the panels had to snug up to the cabinet itself.


----------



## BC Rollin

Leo G said:


> Got the wainscoting done for the bathroom I put a vanity in. Tight quarters. But I really got the measurements right on for this one. Floor had a good tilt on it and all the panels were slightly a different height. All had to be scribed to the floor. Two of the panels had to snug up to the cabinet itself.
> 
> View attachment 520945
> 
> 
> View attachment 520947
> 
> 
> View attachment 520946


Nice


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

BC Rollin said:


> Poured footings this morning for a little cottage style house is how I describe it. About 900 sq ft heated first floor and 600 sq ft heated second floor. About 450 sq ft of porches.
> 
> Will have a detached single car garage, 12x22 that the owner will use as a woodworking shop.













You don’t overlap steps?? 😳

Never seen that before. Believe that’s a code violation.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> View attachment 520948
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t overlap steps?? 😳
> 
> Never seen that before. Believe that’s a code violation.


They do overlap. I overlap the thickness of the footing at a minimum, usually more.

You may be seeing the step forms, the bottom one is from an older aged board and is darker.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Multiple pours on that one??

Makes sense. Probably a lot easier with all those steps. 👍


----------



## BC Rollin

Better view of that step down.

Now one thing I don’t do is bend the rebar to make the step, horizontal-vertical-horizontal, I just let them overlap.

I also stopped bending rebar around corners. Overlap and tie the ends.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Multiple pours on that one??
> 
> Makes sense. Probably a lot easier with all those steps. 👍


All one pour this morning but definitely hit the bulkheads first with thicker mix then had them put in Mid-Range to get a “flow”.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I like your method of 2x4s to hold the verts.

I always find myself fighting verticals on footing pours. And we use a LOT aid verticals out here. 👍🤣


----------



## Leo G

Final touches on the bathroom. Put the handles on. I could have done it yesterday, but I wanted to use a jig since there is no real leeway for a mistake with these handles. And I filled in the hole formed where the wainscot came down in front of the toekick and the kick itself. There was a small section (3 1/8" x 4 1/4") of wall still showing. Used a pc of 1/4" plywood from the toekick skin.










Now the countertop gets templated and installed in 10 days or so.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I like your method of 2x4s to hold the verts.
> 
> I always find myself fighting verticals on footing pours. And we use a LOT aid verticals out here. 👍🤣


Thanks! They really help out a lot.


----------



## Jaws

I will go back and put the boat pad on the boat dock in Oak Ridge and we will be a 100% done except for electrical.

Started leveling out the pad in the foundation at the Oak Ridge house and tying steel this morning, and my roofer showed up out of the blue and is installing a 24 gauge mechanical lock standing seam roof with no cuts at the transitions. I told them to leave the protective plastic on until they were a 100% done and then my guys will remove it

My superintendent is going to install low voltage on the Summit Springs project and my spray foam guy is starting on Saturday and stocking drywall Wednesday, picked up some time there, probably 10 working days I did not plan on.

Pretty good week for a dead week, from a happiness standpoint picking up slack in the schedule is the equivalent of coming home and the kids the wife is in a thong and low cut bra - it's a pretty good day no matter what else happened 🤣


----------



## META

We set trusses this morning. Was out a guy yesterday, had freezing rain and 1/2" ice on the walls with layout still needing to be done. Thankfully the sick guy was able to come in today and the temps got above freezing. We scrambled this morning cleaning and scraping and throwing lines. Got them up in our usual 3 hour window.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> We set trusses this morning. Was out a guy yesterday, had freezing rain and 1/2" ice on the walls with layout still needing to be done. Thankfully the sick guy was able to come in today and the temps got above freezing. We scrambled this morning cleaning and scraping and throwing lines. Got them up in our usual 3 hour window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I found that sheet of ice on everything yesterday, I said F it and went home.


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> I found that sheet of ice on everything yesterday, I said F it and went home.


The guys were cleaning as best they could late last night as temps were freezing. Then the overnight snow. We attempted a crane reschedule but would have been bumped to Monday or used their 40 ton, which blocks the road for residents. No go on that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

I dont like ice. Quick way to get hurt

I stepped on a 7 pitch cdx out a window and starting sliding a couple years ago, no bags on so couldn't sink a hammer... I am glad no one was there I hit high C before I stopped.

Fing cowboy boots


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Jaws said:


> I dont like ice.


Agreed, neat is the way to go.


----------



## CarpentersSon

Just wrapped up a nice little in-laws suite for a good client. Painted all walls, went Beadboard crazy on the living/dining, all new tops in kitchen and bath and new fixtures. New flooring throughout followed by trim.


----------



## Snobnd

Jaws said:


> I dont like ice. Quick way to get hurt
> 
> I stepped on a 7 pitch cdx out a window and starting sliding a couple years ago, no bags on so couldn't sink a hammer... I am glad no one was there I hit high C before I stopped.
> 
> Fing cowboy boots


When I was a young Carpenter we were putting plywood on a house, I stepped on a rat run that was only nailed into the plywood not the rafter I was carrying a 4 x 8 sheet I knew I was going to drop about 12 feet below… Lucky for me they dropped off a load of sand in the morning, Now that was a soft landing!


----------



## Jaws

Snobnd said:


> When I was a young Carpenter we were putting plywood on a house, I stepped on a rat run that was only nailed into the plywood not the rafter I was carrying a 4 x 8 sheet I knew I was going to drop about 12 feet below… Lucky for me they dropped off a load of sand in the morning, Now that was a soft landing!



Luckier than a dog with two dicks lol


----------



## META

A landing...as soft as a baby's neck.


----------



## 623Carpenter

Went to visit a previous client this morning and got a pic of a built in I did in June. This was my first time using Renner 2k products and the finish feels like silk.


----------



## Kowboy

Jaws said:


> Pretty good week for a dead week, from a happiness standpoint picking up slack in the schedule is the equivalent of coming home and the kids the wife is in a thong and low cut bra - it's a pretty good day no matter what else happened 🤣


Jaws, tell me there's a typo in there please.


----------



## Big Johnson

I think he left out “in bed,” after kids.


----------



## rblakes1

Or "at grandma's"

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Kowboy said:


> Jaws, tell me there's a typo in there please.



C


rblakes1 said:


> Or "at grandma's"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Grandmas is 250 yards down the road. Closest neighbor 😆 👍

Couldn't take pics with the cell phone but I drove put there from Dripping Springs after my buddy rehearsal dinner and it was an even better night view than I thought 

If they want to look down on Fredricksburg lights they can, if they turn their chairs it's just wide open 

ITB meeting moved to the 15th


----------



## Pompanosix

reggi said:


> Good morning, neighbors! Wrecking crew is here.
> View attachment 518180


Hey Reggi, what's the number one rule of demo? 

Check the address twice. 
Demo once.


----------



## BC Rollin

Client meeting today to look at lot and shoot grade. Nosey visitor.


----------



## Leo G

That's a pretty ugly dog you got there 🤣🤣


----------



## BC Rollin

Leo G said:


> That's a pretty ugly dog you got there 🤣🤣


Don’t talk about Fido like that!


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Adding a laundry room in garage.


----------



## rblakes1

Actually getting some work done on my house this week
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

rblakes1 said:


> Actually getting some work done on my house this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's easy to do nice work when you have good help like that. 👍


----------



## asgoodasdead

rblakes1 said:


> Actually getting some work done on my house this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


reminds me of when i did my floors


----------



## asgoodasdead

asgoodasdead said:


> reminds me of when i did my floors


----------



## JoeStanton

rblakes1 said:


> Actually getting some work done on my house this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What's the flooring? Looks great, cute kid too.


----------



## Pounder

Adam_PDD (Truck2go) said:


> View attachment 521081
> 
> View attachment 521078
> 
> View attachment 521080
> 
> View attachment 521079
> Adding a laundry room in garage.


I'm surprised you got away with the horizontal sanitary tee and punching 2 1/2" holes through the framing. Inspectors around here would have a stroke. 
Electrician did a pretty tidy job though.


----------



## Diamond D.

...


asgoodasdead said:


> reminds me of when i did my floors


...And my entryway and sitting area.


















Thanks for the help, Mookie, RIP.
D.


----------



## rblakes1

JoeStanton said:


> What's the flooring? Looks great, cute kid too.


Floor is coretec Durban Pear

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

She made this out of the scraps. She's a creative kid

His name is Woodchip










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

That is phenomenal. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

Pulled some concrete blankets today an got them drying


----------



## Jaws

Will be on-site at 2 am next tuesday probably to 8-10 pm for the pour at 330. Last time I poured in this municipality before 6 AM the cops threatened to write me a ticket and I told them to give it to me, I'll pay it and wipe my ass with it. The curing of that concrete is a hell of a lot more important to me than the fine or the neighbors sleep, they've been given a week's notice and are fine with it. Somebody had to build their house too. Had enough coffee with their cops and donated to 100 club ever year would be my guess why I didn't get a ticket

We will see if I get incarcerated or have to empty the money clip into the municipalities redcoat fund - if I do I will actively campaign against the mayor next election 🤣

4k slab, 5557 ft under roof, 140 yards, 20 more on call, 15 min intervals no stacking trucks. 5 sack 3000 psi 5 slump 

We set a keyway to pour walls seperate, I would of poured them together but it's in-house work/labor and the guy forming the slab is a pro so I'm not going to butt heads about methods that work well, days going to be long enough as it is


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> Will be on-site at 2 am next tuesday probably to 8-10 pm for the pour at 330. Last time I poured in this municipality before 6 AM the cops threatened to write me a ticket and I told them to give it to me, I'll pay it and wipe my ass with it. The curing of that concrete is a hell of a lot more important to me than the fine or the neighbors sleep, they've been given a week's notice and are fine with it. Somebody had to build their house too. Had enough coffee with their cops and donated to 100 club ever year would be my guess why I didn't get a ticket
> 
> We will see if I get incarcerated or have to empty the money clip into the municipalities redcoat fund - if I do I will actively campaign against the mayor next election 🤣
> 
> 4k slab, 5557 ft under roof, 140 yards, 20 more on call, 15 min intervals no stacking trucks. 5 sack 3000 psi 5 slump
> 
> We set a keyway to pour walls seperate, I would of poured them together but it's in-house work/labor and the guy forming the slab is a pro so I'm not going to butt heads about methods that work well, days going to be long enough as it is
> View attachment 521226


Instead of the ticket (no idea how much it would be in your area), offer to put the neighbors up in a hotel for the night...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

How many power trowels will you have on that?


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Will be on-site at 2 am next tuesday probably to 8-10 pm for the pour at 330. Last time I poured in this municipality before 6 AM the cops threatened to write me a ticket and I told them to give it to me, I'll pay it and wipe my ass with it. The curing of that concrete is a hell of a lot more important to me than the fine or the neighbors sleep, they've been given a week's notice and are fine with it. Somebody had to build their house too. Had enough coffee with their cops and donated to 100 club ever year would be my guess why I didn't get a ticket
> 
> We will see if I get incarcerated or have to empty the money clip into the municipalities redcoat fund - if I do I will actively campaign against the mayor next election
> 
> 4k slab, 5557 ft under roof, 140 yards, 20 more on call, 15 min intervals no stacking trucks. 5 sack 3000 psi 5 slump
> 
> We set a keyway to pour walls seperate, I would of poured them together but it's in-house work/labor and the guy forming the slab is a pro so I'm not going to butt heads about methods that work well, days going to be long enough as it is
> View attachment 521226


Just pulled up to check the dock...damn that lot got small lol

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Just pulled up to check the dock...damn that lot got small lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk



🤣 Yeah there isn't a spare inch with the septic and driveway


----------



## Jaws

KAP said:


> Instead of the ticket (no idea how much it would be in your area), offer to put the neighbors up in a hotel for the night...



Nah I give em notice. If someone put up a fight maybe but not one person ever has. I always do first pour too, if they won't give it to me I will switch concrete companies


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> How many power trowels will you have on that?


3 or 4 probably.


----------



## CarpentersSon

Started a deck replacement yesterday..still amazes what you find on demo. Client complained of sagging stairs and rotted boards!! Do you guys grow numb of the stupidity that is rampantly out there, I sure don't lol


----------



## Leo G

Open or closed stringers? Huge difference.


----------



## CarpentersSon

Leo G said:


> Open or closed stringers? Huge difference.


They were open with deck boards on top. The span is 64"


----------



## Leo G

Ya, that's pretty lame. If it were a boxed stringer it would have been much stronger.


----------



## KAP

What stairs?...


----------



## CarpentersSon

There, that's a little better. Lol


----------



## KAP

KAP said:


> What stairs?...





CarpentersSon said:


> There, that's a little better. Lol


There they are...


----------



## 623Carpenter

Not much of a project here. Installing a new faucet and I went to turn the water back on and...nothing. I guess sometimes these are just waiting for you to touch them to break. 12 bucks and a quick foray to Ace hardware and voila! Water.


----------



## tjbnwi

Compound curve RSWO hood.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Well that looks familiar.


----------



## tjbnwi

They all look the same——but different.

Tom


----------



## 623Carpenter

Poured 40 sf of epoxy countertop, installed the sink and faucet. I don't usually do plumbing but I tacked it on to this job at 50% net. Big respect to you guys who crawl into base cabinets everyday. That wasn't easy.


----------



## Leo G

Cool.


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Compound curve RSWO hood.
> 
> Tom


Beautiful work as always Tom. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Beautiful work as always Tom.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


The credit has to go to my shop lead, first compound hood he did. I just handed him the drawings and advised when needed. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

He had drawings? Cheater.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> He had drawings? Cheater.


We don’t build anything without a drawing signed by the customer. The crown will be field fitted.

The upper section will be removable at any time to allow access to the motor that is mounted on the top of the liner, wiring and ducting. 










Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> He had drawings? Cheater.


Quoted you to get your attention.

I recall you mentioning you use C.A.T flat tips on your Kremlin. I do not know if they were affected but C.A.T is located in Louisville CO, one of the towns that burnt last week. You may want to look into whether or not this will affect your getting replacement tips. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Tips last a long time. If I couldn't get a CAT tip I'd get a Kremlin at a bit more in cost. The main tips I use are the 511 and the 815 Which are 06-114 (134?) and 12-174


----------



## Jaws

Brisk morning on the lake. Site meeting for pool on a tear down Rebuild. Nice project, Infiniti edge pool. 

one good thing about the cold is it condenses meetings - I hate long meetings


----------



## Jaws

Second pool meeting, big Infiniti edge pool/spa and take down deck and pour concrete with cool deck overlay on a major addition/ we are about to start. Be a ways out of the grade


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> Second pool meeting, big Infiniti edge pool/spa and take down deck and pour concrete with cool deck overlay on a major addition/ we are about to start. Be a ways out of the grade
> View attachment 521402
> 
> View attachment 521401
> 
> View attachment 521400


Hold it, hold it... guys, the sooner we get this photo the sooner we can go inside.


----------



## Hardy541

Apartment updating time, new paint, floors, faucets and toilet, 5th one out of 24. Boss an his wife bought them last yr so we’re updating in between tenants 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Good Morning guys, it is 8am PST !~ Good day in City of Pasadena , CA . First day of our ADU project with the Foundation Contractor


----------



## CarpentersSon

Hardy541 said:


> Apartment updating time, new paint, floors, faucets and toilet, 5th one out of 24. Boss an his wife bought them last yr so we’re updating in between tenants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is some good consistent work there!


----------



## Hardy541

CarpentersSon said:


> That is some good consistent work there!


Lol yep it is! Along with the mill job and a couple barns going up right now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

623Carpenter said:


> Poured 40 sf of epoxy countertop, installed the sink and faucet. I don't usually do plumbing but I tacked it on to this job at 50% net. Big respect to you guys who crawl into base cabinets everyday. That wasn't easy.
> 
> View attachment 521376


That's cool. What brand did you use?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Good start - trucks may of jumped from 4 to 5 but the pump showed 10 mins early and the first truck rolled in at 5:01 👍


----------



## 623Carpenter

VinylHanger said:


> That's cool. What brand did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That was Leggari. I have 2 small vanity tops to do soon and I'm going to try Stone Coat to compare.


----------



## Jaws

Jimmy the truck boss for the concrete company pulled up to Me parked at 2147 and 71 T - whatchu parked here for we are pouring on Pecan Creek Drive

Just making sure yall ain't stacking trucks where I can't see- no where to hide now and Juan doesn't need a baby sitter

Jimmy looks hurt and shakes his head - no trust after all these jobs

Trust but verify amigo - dont act like you ain't ever stacked trucks on me. Just helping keep you an honest man

Never intentional he says in mock shock

15 minute intervals Jimmy. Stack em on someone else's dime


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

I just stopped by one of our job sites. We have been working on many ADU projects recently; this one is in Chino Hills, CA. It is funny how everyone is talking about the Real Estate market is dropping in Los Angeles, but people are still lining up to build houses. how is the market with addition in other states ?


----------



## Snobnd

got a call from a customer her husband started this project but then they went through a divorce and it has been sitting like this for over a month, I had her get in touch with a plumber to install a new diverter so it would be single valve mixing, I got the waterproofing installed and received a call first thing this morning that they installed the wrong diverter ….f… me, after a few phone calls The customer agreed to keeping the less expensive diverter!

I will be installing a white subway style 4 x 10.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Snobnd said:


> got a call from a customer her husband started this project but then they went through a divorce and it has been sitting like this for over a month, I had her get in touch with a plumber to install a new diverter so it would be single valve mixing, I got the waterproofing installed and received a call first thing this morning that they installed the wrong diverter ….f… me, after a few phone calls The customer agreed to keeping the less expensive diverter!
> 
> I will be installing a white subway style 4 x 10.
> 
> 
> View attachment 521582
> View attachment 521583


Good to hear that you work it out with your customer


----------



## Jaws

The hell of a job the guys did on this transfer from the chimney demo on a remodel. Engineer didn't think we could do it and would have to rebuild the exterior chimney - it has to stay for POA requirements. No faith 😆 

We did an opening in a wall (that wasn't engineered ) about 8 or 9 years ago that blew it his out of the water 

@Easy Gibson


----------



## Jaws

Bleeding ulcers time. Sleet and now steady drizzle. Let's hope we don't get a good old fashioned Texas Gulley washer


----------



## Pompanosix

Jaws said:


> Good start - trucks may of jumped from 4 to 5 but the pump showed 10 mins early and the first truck rolled in at 5:01 👍
> View attachment 521572
> 
> View attachment 521574
> 
> View attachment 521573


This out in the middle of nowhere?
Most areas around me I can't start the hoe until 8am for residential demo.... noise ordinance.


----------



## Jaws

Pompanosix said:


> This out in the middle of nowhere?
> Most areas around me I can't start the hoe until 8am for residential demo.... noise ordinance.



It's in Horseshoe Bay, very expensive area, not supposed to start before 7 but i always do earliest pour available and let any neighbors know. Only been hassled by cops once and would just pay the ticket I'm not looking for a fast cure and we will be here late into the night as it is - especially with this ****ing rain


----------



## Jaws

I actually would of got around police this time as this subfivind in HSB isn't part of HSB somehow - my permit came from the county. Was kind of looking forward to it 😆 

The only neighbor home just came out and ate some donuts at about 8 and said it didn't even wake them which I thought man you sleep hard 🤣


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Bleeding ulcers time. Sleet and now steady drizzle. Let's hope we don't get a good old fashioned Texas Gulley washer
> View attachment 521594


You need to pour more slabs, seems to be the only time we get any rain.

Calling for less than a 1/4"

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> You need to pour more slabs, seems to be the only time we get any rain.
> 
> Calling for less than a 1/4"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk



Yeah I'm watching the radar

I am alot more calm with Juan at the helm than Frank - he won't get on it before it sets up and if it can be saved he is the guy to save it 

Got lots of slabs this year so hopefully lots of rain 😆


----------



## Jaws

Lots of damn rain on this slab, I must of got the neighbors quarter inch too


----------



## Pompanosix

Nice, easy job. Low risk.
2 double wide office trailers
Did it week between xmas and new years.
Only 1 driver working, so it ended up being a 3-day job.




















































And we out!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Those little love notes get me every time.


----------



## Jaws

Ed Corrigan said:


> But, then again, it wasn't sooo bad...



Between that and buying a bankruptcy 350 you don't get any slack from these MFs. Should of bought an old ass busted work truck with a pipe rack and then I could of plead poverty to them about double bubble and slept in my truck while they were working last night but if I did it they'd of been bitching about the soft ass baby neck GC sleeping on the heated seats with the diesel running.

Instead they were probably thinking why is this retard walking around mumbling instead of going home he can't finish for chit anyway 😆

The funniest part is the oldest finisher did my granddads slabs and he said at about 4 am that "your granddaddy - he wouldn't be here"

I said BS- he woulda of been here finishing this slab

He said nah Doyle- I think he drops off the cooler (beer, old timer thing) and say Good Luck do a good job and go home.

I was like man wtf. 😆


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I'm with Doyle and the old timer.😆

That porch cap I mentioned earlier, the young couple came home from the bar at about 1am. I was sitting in the truck waiting to finish my yard of crete. They invite me in for an hour and a half of beers before it was set up enough to get a finish. Good thing I turned down the shots or I would never have gotten back over in the morning to scrub out the paper and cat prints. Not sure why she was up at sun up to notice, but we got er done.


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> Nah not really I just drink alone on my porch often and mutter *"GET OFF MY LAWN!!!"* 😆


FIFY...


----------



## BC Rollin

Between rain and my supplier being out of blocks, we finally were able to get the mason going this morning. Sun is out, getting up to 60 degrees, production is happening….it’s a good day to be alive


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## AllanE

Pool demo on a 75' x 132' lot with houses all around.


----------



## Hardy541

Finally got enough water pumped out of one of the customers basements to figure out how come the sump pump can’t keep up, waters been shutoff at the street for 3 months and a steady stream coming from under the foundation, city mains broke other side of the shutoff and pumping water right along the pipe into the basement. 









And tossed some flooring in a different job later today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Hardy541 said:


> Finally got enough water pumped out of one of the customers basements to figure out how come the sump pump can’t keep up, waters been shutoff at the street for 3 months and a steady stream coming from under the foundation, city mains broke other side of the shutoff and pumping water right along the pipe into the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tossed some flooring in a different job later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Popular floor color right now... You don't stagger your flooring past 2 runs? or is it just those few runs?


----------



## Hardy541

KAP said:


> Popular floor color right now... You don't stagger your flooring past 2 runs? or is it just those few runs?


Just those 2, majority of the time each piece is 1-1.5 shorter, gives you a nice uniform stagger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy541

KAP said:


> Popular floor color right now... You don't stagger your flooring past 2 runs? or is it just those few runs?


And there’s a notch just out of the pic so that closest ones just there for measurements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Hardy541 said:


> And there’s a notch just out of the pic so that closest ones just there for measurements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was more referring to the few before and after which caught my eye because of the color...


----------



## Hardy541

KAP said:


> Was more referring to the few before and after which caught my eye because of the color...
> 
> View attachment 521722


Ah those ones, ran some flooring out while the guys were finishing up a subfloor patch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Removed a plaster ceiling, from above.


----------



## BC Rollin

reggi said:


> Removed a plaster ceiling, from above.
> View attachment 521733
> View attachment 521734


That sounds interesting……I spy Zip tape in the background, good stuff


----------



## Hardy541

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Back fill on pool demo. Lab on site to test each 8" 

lift.


----------



## tjbnwi

AllanE said:


> Back fill on pool demo. Lab on site to test each 8"
> 
> lift.
> View attachment 521742


Building something else where the pool was?

Tom


----------



## AllanE

tjbnwi said:


> Building something else where the pool was?
> 
> Tom


Yes. This is in a neighborhood where I'm building new homes, this is a 2 story addition over a portion of where pool was.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

AllanE said:


> Back fill on pool demo. Lab on site to test each 8"
> 
> lift.
> View attachment 521742


Why? You doing an ADU back there?


----------



## Leo G

Corbels came in today. 7" deep, 5" wide at the top and 14" tall. Picked out which ones go where, did a bit of sanding, one had a small chip so I sanded it out and screwed them on. They will be coming off for finishing. To much of a PITA to scuff them on the bar.










Then I had to cover the curve and the stile to make it look clean. I laminated up a pc with a plywood jig. Damn, Hard Maple doesn't like to bend. I had to make the pcs 5/64th each and put 5 of them in for a 3/8" thick bent lamination. Cut it to approx length, roundovers with a router.









Then clamp that sucker on and going to let it dry overnight.


----------



## Tinstaafl

What? You don't make your own corbels?

I really think "Leo the Corbel Maker" has a great ring to it, and conjures up quite the image.


----------



## Leo G

Took a week for them to get here. Does that count?


----------



## Tinstaafl

A true artisan would take at least 2-3 weeks to make one corbel. I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Leo G

I'll sub it out to you next time


----------



## Tinstaafl

You couldn't afford me for corbel-making. I'd have to learn how first.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Leo G

1st you do a search. Then you pick the one you like and put in your CC#. A week later it shows up pre-carved.


----------



## Jaws

The corbels talk - I have had a related conversation 

When my brother came home from college he couldn't get a better paying gig so he went to work for us. Within 2 years he had started a cabinet shop and was building our cabinets and training guys. We have wildly different skill sets but he's an exceptional carpenter and beats the chit out of me on anything inside the house lol. 

Anyway about 8 years ago I get a bill from Patton Cabinet Doors for a delivery and gasp deeply 😆 - and put pencil to paper. Seemed high. We have a face frame table and chit, why are we subbing 

I go out to the shop and show him the bill - bro - why can't we build these doors? I think we pick xx.00$ per ft if *we *do the doors 

i get the look i give the clients brother in law who hung drywall in a garage in college and now dares to second guess my decisions 

He said you wanna make money or make doors? 

I said - both 😆 

He said ok you figure out a way to blah blah blah blah change this jig blah blah blah need this equipment $$$ blah blah blah that is going to take x amount of hours etc etc... 

I said ah. OK, so the doors don't make sense. Got it. 

He said yeah ill holler at you next time I need to know how to count paper clips. Go sell something or work with concrete chimps 😆 

**** you 

Stay out of the shop


----------



## Jaws

When I built my house I did trim first and then was on cabinets. Stain grade alder, simple Simon stuff. I decide to build the cabinets 

By then my brothers lead carpenter was the shop lead and Matt was running projects. I go in and let him know hey I'm gonna be building a lot of cabinets for my house. 

He said I'll do it. 

I said nah bro I got it. 

He texts later he will do on weekend, no time and half 

Nah bro, I appreciate it but I got it. 

My brother calls - dont **** around with my shop and mess stuff up. 

I said it's not your shop. 

He said you build cabinets? You wanna bump xx projects built ins or xx projects kitchen for your cabinets or you want to do all three. 

All three. 

Stay out of the shop 

I said I want to build my own stuff it's my house. He said you did the framing, roof and concrete and trim we got you. 

I'm insistent 

Basically they let me cut everything and screw some stuff together and then install lol. They drew the face frames and measured etc... 

Nice stuff. Probably a good call lol


----------



## Calidecks

John Bro! I enjoy your post but can't you condense that **** down I bit!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> The corbels talk - I have had a related conversation
> 
> When my brother came home from college he couldn't get a better paying gig so he went to work for us. Within 2 years he had started a cabinet shop and was building our cabinets and training guys. We have wildly different skill sets but he's an exceptional carpenter and beats the chit out of me on anything inside the house lol.
> 
> Anyway about 8 years ago I get a bill from Patton Cabinet Doors for a delivery and gasp deeply  - and put pencil to paper. Seemed high. We have a face frame table and chit, why are we subbing
> 
> I go out to the shop and show him the bill - bro - why can't we build these doors? I think we pick xx.00$ per ft if *we *do the doors
> 
> i get the look i give the clients brother in law who hung drywall in a garage in college and now dares to second guess my decisions
> 
> He said you wanna make money or make doors?
> 
> I said - both
> 
> He said ok you figure out a way to blah blah blah blah change this jig blah blah blah need this equipment $$$ blah blah blah that is going to take x amount of hours etc etc...
> 
> I said ah. OK, so the doors don't make sense. Got it.
> 
> He said yeah ill holler at you next time I need to know how to count paper clips. Go sell something or work with concrete chimps
> 
> **** you
> 
> Stay out of the shop


Make sure to bring him a clump of bananas next time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

John, sure sounds like you want to carve corbels.....

And I make doors.....


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> John, sure sounds like you want to carve corbels.....
> 
> And I make doors.....



Figured you did. The guy he learned under does too, but he's set up for it. Matt's made lots of doors but for our operation as a GC he's right those dudes could make me more money doing something else and sub the doors.


----------



## Leo G

I like the quality control. Plus the only lead time is me. Problem with a door, make a new one and have it to the client the next day. I have the bare minimum. 3 shapers. Cope, Stick and panel cutter. All but one profile is just a swap out and a height adjustment. Fences all stay the same.


----------



## nickko

Leo G said:


> Of course it's a real job. Just like when I did my furnace, real job, real work, real results.


Leo This is the quote that i was referring to when you said back to real work

Well, back to real work until next weekend I'm guessing.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leo G

Ya, I corrected myself when I realized what quote you were referring to. Real work makes money, my work on the furnace costs money. It's still work though. I know, I'm doing it.


----------



## Pompanosix

Tilt wall demo
Sometimes it's nice not to listen to the saw cutter, the chipping hammer, getting slurry all over, dust, etc etc.

Installed new steel supports - BY OTHERS
14 hrs to prep it
Then called the crane in to pick them.

2 panels, each was 6'x26'hx 8" -- roughly 14,000 lbs ea
Crane 60 lf away
Flush cut the Ts from the rooftop to separate
Cut 4" sliver on exterior, lower roof to give ourselves some room
2nd piece was wedged against another cmu wall outside so had crane put about 18,000 of tension, then drove in wedges in the bottom cut to get it to pop
Had saw cutter cut them in half to fit the can.
2 day job

Best thing about it, it was 55-60 deg day both days on the roof!


----------



## russellremodel

A little walk in shower in an addition for a customer. Stack stone with some old reclaimed barn wood. Gas fireplace in bedroom to match.


----------



## Platesurfer

Got to hand cut a nice hip roof for an addition. Too bad engineers get mixed up in this... Had to install a 2000lb steel beam to basically hold up the ceiling. Span is only 19 feet.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G




----------



## G&Co.

Willievkatz said:


> Cabinet Joint makes a decent product for the price range.


Willie, what is Cabinet Joint? I looked at their website and it says they sell "RTA cabinets by Conestoga". I can buy (and I have) from Conestoga directly. What does Cabinet Joint provide? Thx


----------



## Willievkatz

One of my biggest challenges with ZIP sheathing systems--aside from the obvious challenge of preventing over-driven nails--is dealing with corners.


G&Co. said:


> Willie, what is Cabinet Joint? I looked at their website and it says they sell "RTA cabinets by Conestoga". I can buy (and I have) from Conestoga directly. What does Cabinet Joint provide? Thx


Cabinet Joint is a middleman between Conestoga and the client. As I understand, Conestoga only sells to cabinet makers--not necessarily re-modelers, builders, etc. In addition, Cabinet Joint provides support services from design to installation. For the design component, we were able to go back and forth with shop drawings a few times to modify and fine-tune exactly what the client wanted. During the install process, our Cabinet Joint 'Design Coach' was a go-to reference for cabinet build and installation support. Plenty more to share if you'd like more detail, but I'll leave it there for now.


----------



## tjbnwi

For My Lady…

Tom


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> For My Lady…
> 
> Tom


Nice... was that the Origin at work or a jig?


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Nice... was that the Origin at work or a jig?


Origin and Workstation.

Pins were done using the Workstation with the maple boards vertical. The sockets were done with the front and back (walnut) flat. I had to make the front and back twice, forgot to change the bit size on the Origin interface when I changed the bit to cut the pieces free. The larger bit cut into the sockets….

The Origin is normally at my home. I don’t want fine dust getting in the gimble. Also the designs are done in Fusion 360 on my iMac in the home office, I just load them up to hub the to the Shaper. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Back at it again for the furnace build. Still no 1/2" polyiso board available. So I couldn't finish up the duct that would go under the floor. So I decided to work on the main truck duct. Made if out of 1" thick isoboard. Got the 16' long duct done but ran out of foil tape. It was still stable enough to move and I broug

ht it upstairs. Well damn, I made the width dimension 1" too wide. Thought about putting a shim in there but I'm too anal to do that. It was near the end of the day Saturday so I baled. 

Sunday I got more tape and an 8' section of 1.5" angle aluminum. Since I'm anal I took the duct back down and cut it so I would lose the extra inch. Taped it back up and brought it back up and it fit properly. I had made 3 supports Saturday that the duct would sit on.

Next was connecting the trunk to the floor ducts. I decided that a 10x15" ID would be a good balance for the transfer from the trunk to the 11.75x10.625" ID floor ducts. I planned on using the 1/2" polyiso board for the connecting ducts but since I can't get it I used prefinished 1/2" plywood.

I cut two 11x16" holes in the floor in line with the floor ducts. Took careful measurements and transferred those to the duct. Then I made a router jig to cut a rabbet in the main trunk.









Made the cuts in the duct and then used a utility knife to cut the hole. Here's the holes in the floor and the main trunk.









They matched up nice. You can see the floor ducts in the holes.









Then I cut the plywood to size and assembled a box for the duct using the router jig to make sure things were going to fit.









Foil taped the outer edges so no leaks.









Put the wood ducts into the wood holes, they sat on top of the floor ducts. Then I put the main trunk on top of the wood ducts and they fit into the rabbeted holes perfectly. Pretty pleased considering the bad measurements I've been having all week.

Used my multimaster to cut the floor duct and then foil tape all around to connect the two sets of ducts to each other.









Light source in the short duct. Made sure to put an angle deflector in the upper corner to direct the airflow down instead of a dead end.









Duct mostly complete. Just have to put the final side pc on and tape it up. Not going to do that until the very end.









Started up on the return main trunk. I used the 1.5" angle aluminum and attached it to the filter housing. The I got those measurements and made the duct.










I cut the holes in the floor and this time I was able to put the return trunk on the floor and from below I just traced the rectangle with a pencil. Used my router jig and cut the rabbets and then cut out the hole.

That was the end of the day.


----------



## META

Willievkatz said:


> One of my biggest challenges with ZIP sheathing systems--aside from the obvious challenge of preventing over-driven nails--is dealing with corners.


Are you talking exterior corners on foam & ZIP panels?


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Willievkatz

META said:


> Are you talking exterior corners on foam & ZIP panels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


@META I'm referring to both inside and outside corners of the ZIP sheathing taping stage. Outside corners aren't terrible, but I find the inside corners super inefficient and challenging. Tape goes on uneven, is punctured when you roll/press into the corner, tons of bubbles/folds from application, etc. Not as big of a deal to me now since I'm no longer framing--but I remember some particularly frustrating days with those inside corners. Especially on pumps jacks, in a weird corner on an extension ladder, etc. 

Have you found any tips or tricks that help navigate these conditions?


----------



## Big Johnson

Willievkatz said:


> @META I'm referring to both inside and outside corners of the ZIP sheathing taping stage. Outside corners aren't terrible, but I find the inside corners super inefficient and challenging. Tape goes on uneven, is punctured when you roll/press into the corner, tons of bubbles/folds from application, etc. Not as big of a deal to me now since I'm no longer framing--but I remember some particularly frustrating days with those inside corners. Especially on pumps jacks, in a weird corner on an extension ladder, etc.
> 
> Have you found any tips or tricks that help navigate these conditions?


Snap a chalk line top to bottom, cut 4-5’ pieces and starting at the bottom section apply tape at chalk line and use a flat plastic applicator (duct tape, bondo, etc.) to work it to the corner and out onto the adjacent wall. Roll.


----------



## META

Willievkatz said:


> @META I'm referring to both inside and outside corners of the ZIP sheathing taping stage. Outside corners aren't terrible, but I find the inside corners super inefficient and challenging. Tape goes on uneven, is punctured when you roll/press into the corner, tons of bubbles/folds from application, etc. Not as big of a deal to me now since I'm no longer framing--but I remember some particularly frustrating days with those inside corners. Especially on pumps jacks, in a weird corner on an extension ladder, etc.
> 
> Have you found any tips or tricks that help navigate these conditions?


Not really, we just work it as best as possible. If vinyl is going on with inside corner product, it won't matter if the tape isn't a 90.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Snap a chalk line top to bottom, cut 4-5’ pieces and starting at the bottom section apply tape at chalk line and use a flat plastic applicator (duct tape, bondo, etc.) to work it to the corner and out onto the adjacent wall. Roll.


No one is paying for that Johnson, lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 523154


Where at in Mississippi are you? I thought you were in Colorado for some reason

Had a hand from somewhere in deep kudzu country out there, he wasnt the best carpenter in the world but he picked it up fast - and that dude had the work ethic for 5 guys. He outworked everyone all day, I paid him 4 bucks an hour more than his position after the first month. I asked if he had brothers I'd pay relocation 😆 he had a super thick accent and legit Redbone that I was envious of, he didn't think much of having to pay to hunt like you do here though. Think he moved to north Georgia but not sure.

The numbers he was talking about for projects there were like 2/3 of my costs, it was crazy. He seemed serious, he had pictures of work he did for 12 bucks an hour for a gc on a gorgeous old house.


----------



## BC Rollin

Jaws said:


> Where at in Mississippi are you? I thought you were in Colorado for some reason
> 
> Had a hand from somewhere in deep kudzu country out there, he wasnt the best carpenter in the world but he picked it up fast - and that dude had the work ethic for 5 guys. He outworked everyone all day, I paid him 4 bucks an hour more than his position after the first month. I asked if he had brothers I'd pay relocation 😆 he had a super thick accent and legit Redbone that I was envious of, he didn't think much of having to pay to hunt like you do here though. Think he moved to north Georgia but not sure.
> 
> The numbers he was talking about for projects there were like 2/3 of my costs, it was crazy. He seemed serious, he had pictures of work he did for 12 bucks an hour for a gc on a gorgeous old house.


North Mississippi. Little over an hour drive from Memphis.

Not surprised costs here are lower than most places. Mississippi seems to rank at the bottom in most things. I guess it balances out , lower wages, lower cost of living


----------



## BC Rollin

META said:


> Have you tried pulling that ZIP tape off the Tyvek after a few days? I am curious how it is bonding.
> 
> Tyvek is superior to low grade mesh wraps, good choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just checked and the Zip tape is bonded very well to the Tyvek.


----------



## Leo G

Fun is. I have 4 of these that I sprayed with semigloss conversion varnish. Of course before the 2nd coat I needed to scuff sand them. 20-25 minutes each to scuff sand properly. Uggg.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Willievkatz

Interior shear walls on one of our projects. Needed to substitute 1/2" GWB for Densglass sheathing. Needed 1/2" for some particular finish details so couldn't do 1/2" OSB with 1/2" GWB over. Nailing schedule is 1-1/2" 16ga staples @ 4" o.c. 😬


----------



## Easy Gibson

What's the finish detail?


----------



## nickelec

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nick, come on man, you got cables all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of circuits. Big custom home?


I have no idea how this ended up here I posted over at the Mike Holt forum. But yes pretty big place

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

JBH said:


> Just finished this addition/whole-house gut project. Four months start to finish
> View attachment 523734
> View attachment 523735
> 
> Just
> View attachment 523737
> View attachment 523738
> View attachment 523739
> View attachment 523740
> View attachment 523741
> 
> View attachment 523735


That’s some very nice work.
How big are those shower tiles?


----------



## TORC

Nice work @JBH !!




BC Rollin said:


> How do you like using the Zip system?


Really like it. Try to use it every chance we get.

The fluid applied flashing is the secret sauce to get all the penetrations airtight. We also use it on the bottom of the sheets to the sill plate/slab and the top of the sheets to the crown for sealing out bugs and air.

Another note: for flashing the seams fluid applied is less expensive than tape, material and labor.

For fun on this house we put an apprentice on the seams with a sausage gun. 

$25/sausage goes about 200ft.
$35/roll goes 90ft.
Tape and roll: ~1min/10ft seam (600’/hr).
Fluid applied: ~2min/10ft seam (300’/hr).

Material and labor (at $30/hr):
100ft fluid applied seam $32.50.
100ft tape n roll seam $40.

I still like the tape better for seams. Feel like it will hold up better long term. Fluid app might shrink or crack with movement etc. 

Probably more than you were asking lol.


----------



## Jaws

JBH said:


> Just finished this addition/whole-house gut project. Four months start to finish
> View attachment 523734
> View attachment 523735
> 
> Just
> View attachment 523737
> View attachment 523738
> View attachment 523739
> View attachment 523740
> View attachment 523741
> 
> View attachment 523735


Mad props on 16 weeks, that's pre 2020 chit for us. 

Tight work, very nice 👌


----------



## Jaws

TORC said:


> Finally got windows in this little custom. Ordered them in August.
> 
> Stucco going on this week.
> 
> Client walk March 31. Yee haw.
> View attachment 523645
> 
> View attachment 523650
> 
> View attachment 523649
> 
> View attachment 523648
> 
> View attachment 523646
> 
> View attachment 523647


Clean work dude. Them Impervia windows?


----------



## Jaws

Not a fan of this house, first and last internet plans I build. Hell of a house for the price, hence no chimney cap. Interior turned out nice, proud of our PM he got a lot done on this one for their budget. This house had every delay and cost overrun due to covid you could have. Framing package was double what it was when I quoted it 😆 

Lake Buchanan custom


----------



## Jaws

Foundations close on Highland Haven addition. Every concrete sub in the area wanted more than double what I thought it was worth for this simple Simon ass little slab, so we did it, looks like we will gross 8-9 bucks a ft and I was 11k under the next bid. Thought everyone was mad at me or maybe the WCI tax (that's a real thing) was getting higher on me, but nah I called my builder amigos they are paying big increases to framers or concrete guys, roofers, masons, everything. This is pretty recent, this is after everything went up 30% last year. It will keep coming up as long as the clients want to pay it, ready to see some median homes stop getting built to free up some labor and materials when interest hits 5.5% by may

Booms are a hell of a thing to see in person. These same guys will be half that in the fall out. Get it why it's there fellas 👍 , you ain't getting it from Mr. John though 😆


----------



## Jaws

Llano River Custom in Castell. 24 gauge charcoal metal roof went up 60% since last april (dindt start until october) . Bid it out 3 ways. This time it's on the owners, I made framing packages and roofs etc.... and allowance, not doing cost plus on this Simple Simon house, deposit and 6 draws, also draw is 5% due at punch. 

I lost about 4k on the foundation from a steel spike and dirt was 20% higher. Masonry is up 15%, a buck a ft and it's a full house masonry. 3k out of the big fellas pocket. 

They broke my heart not doing TNG cedar or pine on the porch ceilings. I hate Hardie ceilings, but its a weekend home. I even offered to throw a grand at it to knock it down, it was specd from the beginning. Framing package came in under allowance too


----------



## Robie

Slacker.


----------



## Jaws

Highland Haven addition, will be ready for Monday but probably pouring wedensday. 

That room its attatched to gets demo'd but we are going to dry in first


----------



## Jaws

Oak Ridge Custom, sticks going up.


----------



## Big Johnson

TORC said:


> Nice work @JBH !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like it. Try to use it every chance we get.
> 
> The fluid applied flashing is the secret sauce to get all the penetrations airtight. We also use it on the bottom of the sheets to the sill plate/slab and the top of the sheets to the crown for sealing out bugs and air.
> 
> Another note: for flashing the seams fluid applied is less expensive than tape, material and labor.
> 
> For fun on this house we put an apprentice on the seams with a sausage gun.
> 
> $25/sausage goes about 200ft.
> $35/roll goes 90ft.
> Tape and roll: ~1min/10ft seam (600’/hr).
> Fluid applied: ~2min/10ft seam (300’/hr).
> 
> Material and labor (at $30/hr):
> 100ft fluid applied seam $32.50.
> 100ft tape n roll seam $40.
> 
> I still like the tape better for seams. Feel like it will hold up better long term. Fluid app might shrink or crack with movement etc.
> 
> Probably more than you were asking lol.


$55/sheet right now.

Doesn’t the FAF have to be applied to a certain width? Looks like it’s used more as a caulk in your pictures.


----------



## Pompanosix

JBH said:


> Just finished this addition/whole-house gut project. Four months start to finish
> View attachment 523734
> View attachment 523735
> 
> Just
> View attachment 523737
> View attachment 523738
> View attachment 523739
> View attachment 523740
> View attachment 523741
> 
> View attachment 523735


Fantastic. Nicely done!


----------



## TORC

Jaws said:


> Clean work dude. Them Impervia windows?


Thanks. Yes sir. 4060DH, big glass, they pretty.

Lifestyle for the slider/transom.



Big Johnson said:


> $55/sheet right now.
> 
> Doesn’t the FAF have to be applied to a certain width? Looks like it’s used more as a caulk in your pictures.


Eagle eye. 

Yes, Huber says FAF should resemble tape in thickness and width. 

The coverage I quoted is for that proper application.

Plan here was to hit the seams with light fluid app to weather seal and tape later so the tape didn’t have to bake in the sun while we waited on windows. (Estimated November delivery landed last week.)


----------



## Jaws

Just bought my second batch of Impervia. They are becoming my go to for mid range

A Series Andersons are 22 weeks out lol


----------



## BC Rollin

TORC said:


> Nice work @JBH !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like it. Try to use it every chance we get.
> 
> The fluid applied flashing is the secret sauce to get all the penetrations airtight. We also use it on the bottom of the sheets to the sill plate/slab and the top of the sheets to the crown for sealing out bugs and air.
> 
> Another note: for flashing the seams fluid applied is less expensive than tape, material and labor.
> 
> For fun on this house we put an apprentice on the seams with a sausage gun.
> 
> $25/sausage goes about 200ft.
> $35/roll goes 90ft.
> Tape and roll: ~1min/10ft seam (600’/hr).
> Fluid applied: ~2min/10ft seam (300’/hr).
> 
> Material and labor (at $30/hr):
> 100ft fluid applied seam $32.50.
> 100ft tape n roll seam $40.
> 
> I still like the tape better for seams. Feel like it will hold up better long term. Fluid app might shrink or crack with movement etc.
> 
> Probably more than you were asking lol.


Nope that’s exactly the kind of answer I was hoping for. Haven’t used Zip sheathing but one time on a tiny job. That doesn’t even count because it was just a handful of sheets. It I do use Zip tape and Stretch Tape exclusively for flashing details. Usually Zip tape and Tyvek combo.


----------



## TORC

BC Rollin said:


> Nope that’s exactly the kind of answer I was hoping for. Haven’t used Zip sheathing but one time on a tiny job. That doesn’t even count because it was just a handful of sheets. It I do use Zip tape and Stretch Tape exclusively for flashing details. Usually Zip tape and Tyvek combo.


It’s a no-brainer upsell to clients for us when OSB is $50 and ZIP is $55. Especially when we’re aiming for blower doors under 1ACH50.


----------



## BC Rollin

TORC said:


> It’s a no-brainer upsell to clients for us when OSB is $50 and ZIP is $55. Especially when we’re aiming for blower doors under 1ACH50.


Right now Zip is about $60 and OSB about $43. My people aren’t wanting to spend an extra $5,000 + for it. Do you hire out blower door testing or do it in-house?


----------



## TORC

BC Rollin said:


> Right now Zip is about $60 and OSB about $43. My people aren’t wanting to spend an extra $5,000 + for it. Do you hire out blower door testing or do it in-house?


Yeah for sure, everything depends on local material market, clientele, salesmanship…

I like to hire out or get the insulation guys to throw it in. Third party paperwork on it and all that.


----------



## BC Rollin

TORC said:


> Yeah for sure, everything depends on local material market, clientele, salesmanship…
> 
> I like to hire out or get the insulation guys to throw it in. Third party paperwork on it and all that.


Good idea on third party involvement


----------



## Big Johnson

I pay between $150-$200 for BDT. I’m sure it will be higher this year.


----------



## Leo G

Sort of. That's upstairs above my sprayroom. That's a hallway that leads to the rear hallway where the bathrooms and utility rooms are for the 4 bays.










So no basement.


----------



## Jaws

Just turning over. Thanks @TxElectrician and his crew for the electric wiring


----------



## reggi

Those might be the tallest upper cabinets I've ever laid my peepers on.


----------



## BC Rollin

reggi said:


> Those might be the tallest upper cabinets I've ever laid my peepers on.


Texas. Go big.


----------



## G&Co.

Leo G said:


> DId you know that furnace condensate is acidic and really shouldn't be put down a drain systems without neutralizing it. Especially if you have any metal piping such as copper or cast iron. It can rot it away in less than a couple years.


Theoretically that's true. In practice it's usually not a concern.
I am happy to report that my house has had 2 condensing furnaces since the 1980s and the cast iron drain pipes are doing just fine. The condensate amounts are relatively small and just the normal amount of water being dumped by toilets and other drains in a normal household dilute it to negligible concentrations. If you happen to have a branch that only receives the condensate and no other drains, I can see that being a problem.


----------



## Pompanosix

Finally finished it up.
4 loads of fill under the ramp.
One of the walls (solid poured) was right up against the neighbor. 10" thick. Called in saw cutter to flush cut to footer.
Convinced customer to leave the footer in so we don't disturb neighbor's wall (never know with these old buildings).
City requires us to sod disturbed soil for runoff (cheap highway sod)
Other wall was chipped and removed completely
Put a sweeper on the skid steer and swept up everything.
Removed fabric from storm drains
Demob

Only thing left is construction fence but it's on a 6 month rental.
Wanted to give owner plenty of time to get his fence guy in to install permanent fence that matches existing.
Hopefully black vinyl chain link is not a long lead item.


----------



## reggi

Pompanosix said:


> Finally finished it up.
> 4 loads of fill under the ramp.
> One of the walls (solid poured) was right up against the neighbor. 10" thick. Called in saw cutter to flush cut to footer.
> Convinced customer to leave the footer in so we don't disturb neighbor's wall (never know with these old buildings).
> City requires us to sod disturbed soil for runoff (cheap highway sod)
> Other wall was chipped and removed completely
> Put a sweeper on the skid steer and swept up everything.
> Removed fabric from storm drains
> Demob
> 
> Only thing left is construction fence but it's on a 6 month rental.
> Wanted to give owner plenty of time to get his fence guy in to install permanent fence that matches existing.
> Hopefully black vinyl chain link is not a long lead item.
> 
> View attachment 524094
> 
> View attachment 524095
> View attachment 524096
> View attachment 524097
> View attachment 524101
> 
> View attachment 524098
> View attachment 524099
> View attachment 524100


Very cool!


----------



## Calidecks

Waiting on riser lights


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Just turning over. Thanks @TxElectrician and his crew for the electric wiring
> 
> View attachment 524036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 524035
> 
> View attachment 524033
> 
> View attachment 524034
> 
> View attachment 524037




John, how many of those exposed rafters and ridge beam is the actual structural elements?


Very nice look! 👍


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> John, how many of those exposed rafters and ridge beam is the actual structural elements?
> 
> 
> Very nice look! 👍


None, they faux beams 

Thanks man.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> John, how many of those exposed rafters and ridge beam is the actual structural elements?
> 
> 
> Very nice look! 👍


I’m going out on a limb and saying they are faux beams. At least here they would be.
So much easier to throw in a glulam or multi-ply LVL ridge during framing and the case it out later with 1x


----------



## BC Rollin

I was a little slow on my typing I see


----------



## Jaws

BC Rollin said:


> I’m going out on a limb and saying they are faux beams. At least here they would be.
> So much easier to throw in a glulam or multi-ply LVL ridge during framing and the case it out later with 1x


Got a big one about to start that will have glue lams exposed and wrapped. Now days most are false.


----------



## Jaws

One of our supers is very excited he finally sold a change order - some additional concrete on one of our smaller homes. I let him price it and told him just don't gouge them or me, he priced well, as small addition as it was. I'll probably bump 30% of "net" back to him in a bonus for breaking his cherry. 

Seems funny thing to take a pic of and be that excited about until i put into prospective that hes just 27, i didnt even like sales much at 27. So its a good sign for his career when he goes on his own later. 

I eventually came around on sales.... like my dad says it's not that I'm that much better salesman it's just that most people sell what they are asked for, I sell fries with everything, and if there is opportunity I'll get them a taster sample of an onion ring and milk shake and before long what was a 6 dollar burger is now a 14 dollar burger fries/rings and a chocolate malt 😆 

He's got my brother beat... Matt hasn't ever sold anything lol


----------



## Calidecks

Framing complete.

Those joists are 2x14.

We frame them uncut then cut the steps out in place. (Out of the 2x14)

Makes it nice because we can snap a line on top and get the risers perfectly straight using the Mafell cross cut saw.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## TORC

Calidecks said:


> Framing complete.
> 
> Those joists are 2x14.
> 
> We frame them uncut then cut the steps out in place. (Out of the 2x14)
> 
> Makes it nice because we can snap a line on top and get the risers perfectly straight using the Mafell cross cut saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Clean way to frame. Very cool.


----------



## Leo G

Still playing furnace. Getting towards the end of the build with only the condensate pump to go. Couldn't find some 3/8" brass barbed 90º fittings so I ordered them and have to wait. But I ran the condensate tubing from where the pump will be going to the termination point which ends up being the toilet for my bay. We have a utility sink but it's farther and I'd have to go into the next bay which isn't mine, so my bathroom it is. I used some cable mold to make it look more finished.











So that's what the hole in the back of the tank is for.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Calidecks said:


> Waiting on riser lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Looking good Mike. Your camera angle in that second picture was almost good enough to hide that power plane laying on the concrete behind the bucket. Hopefully rrk doesn't see that, he might have another stroke.


----------



## Calidecks

FixItFarmer said:


> Looking good Mike. Your camera angle in that second picture was almost good enough to hide that power plane laying on the concrete behind the bucket. Hopefully rrk doesn't see that, he might have another stroke.


We straight edge everything with 12' aluminum straight bar.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## FixItFarmer

Calidecks said:


> We straight edge everything with 12' aluminum straight bar.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I was more referring to it being set straight on the concrete rather than tipped on its side. He yelled at me for posting a picture of that on one of my threads. The one I use has a little flip tab on the bottom that protects the blade, but I can understand why it looks bad.


----------



## tjbnwi

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's awesome





FixItFarmer said:


> Crazy cool man


Thanks.

Swinging in is easy, swinging out not so much.

Hope to get them installed this week. 

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

tjbnwi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Swinging in is easy, swinging out not so much.
> 
> Hope to get them installed this week.
> 
> Tom


I'll be in touch....the wife wants me to build a hidden room


----------



## danrush

Just installed one myself last week. Can't take credit for building the cabinets, just assemble and install. Cases are about 9' tall. This customer loves hidden rooms. I'm installing 3 in this house, the trim carpenter's another 2, I think.


----------



## danrush

Refrigerator/ freezer run in main kitchen with hidden office. Two openings house the refrigerator and freezer with applied panels. This one was a way easier install, just an inset door with Soss hinges, but a heavy door @ 2.25" thick.


----------



## Leo G

And with the installation of the condensate pump the furnace install is complete. Still have to put the floor down and tidy up upstairs. But now I don't have to empty buckets of condensate every day.

Put the pump below the floor because that's where it would fit. Have the pump plugged into the furnaces duplex outlets.


----------



## tjbnwi

Does that pump have a full sump shut off?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Not sure what that means. But it has an switch in it that detects to high of a water level in the pump container which is connected to the thermostat. If the water in the pump gets to high indicating that the pump has failed or there is a clog in the line the overflow switch will shut down the furnace so it won't produce anymore condensate. 

It'll work great if I connect it, which I haven't yet.


----------



## FixItFarmer

First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Not sure what that means. But it has an switch in it that detects to high of a water level in the pump container which is connected to the thermostat. If the water in the pump gets to high indicating that the pump has failed or there is a clog in the line the overflow switch will shut down the furnace so it won't produce anymore condensate.
> 
> It'll work great if I connect it, which I haven't yet.


That’s what it means.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Ya, I got one. It's not hooked in yet. Even if it did leak it's not going to cause much damage. But it will make a water mess on the concrete.


----------



## tjbnwi

FixItFarmer said:


> First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.
> View attachment 524326
> View attachment 524328


The original spring had 9 full winds in it.

Set the cables on the drums, hand tension drums, snug drum to shaft, use a pipe wrench and a rope to keep tension on cables by tying the wrench to the vertical rail. This makes it easier for the first few times you have to tension springs.

Make sure you have the winding bar is socketed well before you let it set to the wall to tighten the cup screws. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

FixItFarmer said:


> First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.
> View attachment 524326
> View attachment 524328


From my days in the garage door business, a general rule of thumb is 1 full wind for every foot of door height for the typical metal sectional door.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

FixItFarmer said:


> First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.
> View attachment 524326
> View attachment 524328


Don't put your pecker in there.


----------



## hdavis

FixItFarmer said:


> First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.
> View attachment 524326
> View attachment 524328


Do something stupid, you'll get more eyeballs....


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

FixItFarmer said:


> First torsion spring replacement. Wish me luck. I'll try not to do anything stupid.


Fwiw, be careful. As I’ve stated here before, saw an experienced service guy get his index & middle finger cut off


Mike


----------



## FixItFarmer

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Fwiw, be careful. As I’ve stated here before, saw an experienced service guy get his index & middle finger cut off
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the encouragement, I'm trying to be. I've heard a lot of horror stories. As for your story, did he get his fingers smashed in the winding bars?


----------



## FixItFarmer

tjbnwi said:


> The original spring had 9 full winds in it.
> 
> Set the cables on the drums, hand tension drums, snug drum to shaft, use a pipe wrench and a rope to keep tension on cables by tying the wrench to the vertical rail. This makes it easier for the first few times you have to tension springs.
> 
> Make sure you have the winding bar is socketed well before you let it set to the wall to tighten the cup screws.
> 
> Tom





Calidecks said:


> From my days in the garage door business, a general rule of thumb is 1 full wind for every foot of door height for the typical metal sectional door.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Thanks for the tips, that lines up with the advice I got from the guy I bought the spring from.



reggi said:


> Don't put your pecker in there.





hdavis said:


> Do something stupid, you'll get more eyeballs....


Yeah, no.


----------



## tjbnwi

FixItFarmer said:


> Thanks for the tips, that lines up with the advice I got from the guy I bought the spring from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.


Before you tighten the cup to the drive shaft, tap the winding bar towards the drum, this puts a little space between the coils.

GDL on the spring and all other moving parts when you’re finished with the install.

Tom


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

FixItFarmer said:


> As for your story, did he get his fingers smashed in the winding bars?


Don’t know. All I remember was 2 fingers on the floor & lots of blood


Mike


----------



## rrk

FixItFarmer said:


> Looking good Mike. Your camera angle in that second picture was almost good enough to hide that power plane laying on the concrete behind the bucket. Hopefully rrk doesn't see that, he might have another stroke.


I missed it


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> thats an open air spice garden/courtyard in the middle of the house


Some spices require sunshine and plenty of privacy.


----------



## Jaws

reggi said:


> Some spices require sunshine and plenty of privacy.



My guys think it's weed too, going by her nature I'd say probably not. Be easier to buy around here than grow


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> My guys think it's weed too, going by her nature I'd say probably not. Be easier to buy around here than grow


Poppy?


----------



## reggi

Giving the gooseneck a workout. Excuse the mess, the guys got carried away with no place to put debris. Careful with those shingles guys!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Giving the gooseneck a workout. Excuse the mess, the guys got carried away with no place to put debris. Careful with those shingles guys!
> View attachment 524460
> View attachment 524461


That there's a pile of chimbley!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Jaws said:


> My guys think it's weed too, going by her nature I'd say probably not. Be easier to buy around here than grow


Some people make wine, some brew beer, some "garden".


----------



## russellremodel

My current non paying job. My own house.


----------



## Leo G

Man, you should do something about that.


----------



## Robie

russellremodel said:


> My current non paying job. My own house.


I don't envy you.


----------



## Jaws

2022 chit. Finishing a small home without windows.... supposed to be 2 weeks


----------



## Jaws

Pouring my kids a pad at the shop to practice basketball 🏀


----------



## Robie

You da man!


----------



## Jaws

Robie said:


> You da man!



Told my oldest I better see more than 16 points a game next year lol


----------



## FixItFarmer

Jaws said:


> 2022 chit. Finishing a small home without windows.... supposed to be 2 weeks
> View attachment 524469
> 
> View attachment 524468
> 
> View attachment 524471
> 
> View attachment 524473
> 
> View attachment 524472
> 
> View attachment 524470


Wow those windows are close to the floor. Is that normal around there?


----------



## Jaws

FixItFarmer said:


> Wow those windows are close to the floor. Is that normal around there?



Nope. Client choice. They are tempered 😆


----------



## FixItFarmer

Jaws said:


> Nope. Client choice. They are tempered 😆


Different strokes for different folks I guess. I figured as much.


----------



## tjbnwi

Getting around to swinging the hidden door/bookcase set. Installed them today, no pics yet. Here’s the run up.

The axles were turned to a 0.0005 undersized slip fit. 

Tom


----------



## FixItFarmer

tjbnwi said:


> Getting around to swinging the hidden door/bookcase set. Installed them today, no pics yet. Here’s the run up.
> 
> The axles were turned to a 0.0005 undersized slip fit.
> 
> Tom
> View attachment 524475
> View attachment 524476
> View attachment 524477


What happens if you stack above the line?


----------



## tjbnwi

FixItFarmer said:


> What happens if you stack above the line?


Nothing right now, the FD is not doing inspections right now. 

I believe the line is there so the sprinkler heads spray at the proper spread.

Tom


----------



## FixItFarmer

tjbnwi said:


> Getting around to swinging the hidden door/bookcase set. Installed them today, no pics yet. Here’s the run up.
> 
> The axles were turned to a 0.0005 undersized slip fit.
> 
> Tom
> View attachment 524475
> View attachment 524476
> View attachment 524477


That's an adorable little trash can


----------



## reggi

Are those cultured? How heavy/dense are they?


----------



## JoeStanton

Nice job Ed! I don't care what Reggi says you do some nice work.


----------



## KAP

Ed Corrigan said:


> Here's an eyesore for you demo guys to consider. Just let me finish it before you get the hammers out.
> 
> View attachment 524572


Nice... 

It's almost like I'm looking at some math there, or was it just skill or luck or all three?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Are those cultured? How heavy/dense are they?


"Cultured, faux stone" (fake cast concrete)

Not my fave and, to be honest, haven't done too much of it. I prefer full wythe, real stone. Any port in a storm.

They are light weight concrete, but have a little heft to them. Idunno.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

JoeStanton said:


> Nice job Ed! I don't care what Reggi says you do some nice work.


Thanks, Joe. I never remember to take pics, so I don't post them too often.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

KAP said:


> Nice...
> 
> It's almost like I'm looking at some math there, or was it just skill or luck or all three?


Thanks, KAP.

Cut stone comes in sizes that you can add up to meet heights. 2 + 5 with joints will give 8. Two 2s will give you 5, etc. These were random sizes, so there was more "artistic license" involved than math. That equates to dumb luck and a little skill, lol.


----------



## Leo G

One my good previous clients wanted me to make him a mirror, also wanted it to be a statement. He came up with the design which was tall and had 2 curved sides and angled top and bottom which were straight. Wanted to give me a challenge.

This was one of the original sketches he gave me. I made a few CAD drawings so it came out proportional so he could see it in perspective. Asked about some striking woods and he decided on Zebrawood which is below the paper.









He dropped of the pc of wood he picked out. 8 board feet, $220, so about $25/BF - spendy.

So when he came in he had also made a full size pattern that he had on the wall where it would be hung to make sure he liked everything. He let it hang for about a week and decided it was good. Then he threw a curve ball. He wanted the frame members to tilt in. So now we are talking about curved compound mitered angles - Ooo fun. We both had fun talking about what calculus and nuclear physics I would be using to calculate all the joints with. 

So I spent half a day making a mock up of the frame in poplar, not $25/BF. I did the compound miters on my tablesaw sled with an 15º angled wedge under the board to make the compound. Used the template to make tick marks on the wood and then eyed the lines and cut them. Trial and error to get things to match up with the template. Got it pretty good. 3 angles were perfect and the forth was meh, close. But this was only to make the jigs.










And then I used the pcs I made to get the jigs close enough so I could make another mock up with the jigs. Each of the jigs did one side of the frame, both angles. I made 4 jigs, one for each side of the frame. I put it in my sliding tablesaw sled to push it through the blade.









I tuned the angles in with tape to push or pull the miter a bit. Most of the adjustment was to make them less pointy. After I finished I used 2P10 to put it together. I highlighted the outside curve shape because it's really hard to see the pencil line in the pic. The right side is probably going to be thinned out a bit in the middle.









Tried to take a pic of the angle of the compound miter but it really doesn't show









Here are the Zebrawood blanks. Tried to get the grain to follow the curved sides.









And then after cutting using the jig. Even with the jig I still had to fine tune the angles in. So little makes a huge difference. I had to shorten the right leg 3/16" to make them line up. It was the best option I had as the template is a guide, plus no one would see it anyway. The poplar wedges are to keep the wood at the proper angle for the compound miters to meet.









I cut and sanded the inside curves then I used 2P10 and yellow glue to put these two joints together. Did the one on the right side of the pic first attaching the smaller top section to the larger side section. I let that dry for 45 minutes to make sure nothing broke apart. 2P10 by itself is not shock resistant, hence the yellow glue. The 2P10 is only a clamp. Then I did the next side. Clamped the top to the tablesaw table and then laid both pcs next to each other and folded it up til the joints met and squeezed them together hard for 30 second. Then that joint dried for 45 minutes.









Then I did one of the small joints and the 4th miter was slightly spread, to me this is nearly perfect. With a couple of ounces of pressure the joint comes together.


----------



## Leo G

Since I didn't want to stress the other joints instead of trying to put 2P10 in there I just did the yellow glue. Put it in with a thin board and spread it on both joints. Used a ratchet strap to pull the joint together.









Used tape and put the curved lines on the board so I can cut them down the line.









Had to put splines in the corner for strength. I have a tall fence setup. I clamp the frame to a board that slides on top of the tall fence and push it through the square tooth rip blade. I used my poplar mock up to make sure the spline slots weren't going to escape anywhere since it's a compound miter.










Here's the resulting spline slot.









I made the splines out of Maple so they would contrast. Glued those suckers in. Then along with getting the outside curve cut on the two sided, all 4 sides will have a 45º back bevel. That was the end of the day for me.










The inside of the frame will be doubled up for thickness and maybe more. That's where the mirror bed will be cut into. There will also be a molding that gets applied to the inside edge just to complicate things more using this profile.









All this should be just as interesting as playing with curved compound miters.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Wow. I could use a few clients with that kind of budget for whimsical.


----------



## Leo G

I could use a few of them too. I get one of these types of jobs every once in a while. No talk of price has been had. He's very excited about the whole thing, I give him updates. He had to come by yesterday when I did the Poplar mock up and then again today when I did the real deal.

He says he's been watching youtube vids of various people who make furniture and is amazed at how long some of this stuff takes. Just like most people they don't know what's involved and how complex something so seemingly simple seems. Talked about things like curved front drawers and cabriole legs being made. Of course I've done both and know what he's talking about. He's just amazed that you can find these items for sale for cheap AKA tens of dollars to small hundreds of dollars after he saw how much effort it really takes to do some of these things.

Nice to have the guy gain perspective to real craftsman style work.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> I could use a few of them too. I get one of these types of jobs every once in a while. No talk of price has been had. He's very excited about the whole thing, I give him updates. He had to come by yesterday when I did the Poplar mock up and then again today when I did the real deal.
> 
> He says he's been watching youtube vids of various people who make furniture and is amazed at how long some of this stuff takes. Just like most people they don't know what's involved and how complex something so seemingly simple seems. Talked about things like curved front drawers and cabriole legs being made. Of course I've done both and know what he's talking about. He's just amazed that you can find these items for sale for cheap AKA tens of dollars to small hundreds of dollars after he saw how much effort it really takes to do some of these things.
> 
> Nice to have the guy gain perspective to real craftsman style work.


Sometimes that's the rub... what you SHOULD be paid for something like that combined with first time costs involved in doing something unique with the added bragging rights on pulling it off... I know we don't generally discuss pricing but that one reminds me of something from Beatlejuice and if you're willing, would love to know what you end up charging for that one...


----------



## Tinstaafl

Seriously, you went through all that just on good faith? I get it, being a past customer provides creds, but even so...

Yer a brave man, Leo.


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Seriously, you went through all that just on good faith? I get it, being a past customer provides creds, but even so...
> 
> Yer a brave man, Leo.


I have zero worries about getting paid.


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Sometimes that's the rub... what you SHOULD be paid for something like that combined with first time costs involved in doing something unique with the added bragging rights on pulling it off... I know we don't generally discuss pricing but that one reminds me of something from Beatlejuice and if you're willing, would love to know what you end up charging for that one...


Bare minimum will be 10 hours. Even if I go past 15 hours I won't charge any more.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Bare minimum will be 10 hours. Even if I go past 15 hours I won't charge any more.


And there's the rub... 



KAP said:


> Sometimes that's the rub... what you SHOULD be paid for something like that combined with first time costs involved in doing something unique with the added bragging rights on pulling it off...


----------



## Leo G

He's given me a good amount of work. Paid what I asked without hesitation. I enjoy these jobs, you know - non box making jobs. Creativity stuff. Worst one I did was a set of Walnut wagon type wheels for a gatling gun. Told the guy $600. Think I made a little over $5/hr on that one. Had fun, learned a lot and it wasn't boxes. I'll do much better with this one, much better.


----------



## Mordekyle

$1050 for the mirror?

(350+350+350)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Are you able to make straight cuts on the mirror? Or do you need to follow the curve?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Mordekyle said:


> $1050 for the mirror?
> 
> (350+350+350)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna be in that range


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> Are you able to make straight cuts on the mirror? Or do you need to follow the curve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Gonna have to hand cut the mirror. Not even an issue.


----------



## tjbnwi

Mordekyle said:


> $1050 for the mirror?
> 
> (350+350+350)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a mirror----art by Leo-nardo....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

What!?? You guys never paid $1200 for a mirror? What kind of cheap skates are you?

🤣 🤣


----------



## Snobnd

tjbnwi said:


> Not a mirror----art by Leo-nardo....
> 
> Tom


Dude that was funny as hell and I’m going to use that quote every time I’m in his shop, and his truck, oh and I’m pretty much every job… come to think of it I might even use that as his nickname at Hooters!

Haha


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> What!?? You guys never paid $1200 for a mirror? What kind of cheap skates are you?
> 
> 🤣 🤣


Brother, you don't know the half of it! Lol 

That's some fancy azz work ya got goin on there! Nicely done


----------



## David-Remodeler

Jaws said:


> Waiting on 9 floor trusses that didn't get delivered to finish framing the second story.
> 
> Kind of hard to see but thats an open air spice garden/courtyard in the middle of the house, and recess for a hot tub on the back corner of the foundation
> View attachment 524451
> View attachment 524452
> View attachment 524453
> View attachment 524454
> View attachment 524457
> 
> View attachment 524455
> View attachment 524456


You guys can pour concrete without blankets and build with no more than a sweatshirt all year round down there can’t you?


----------



## David-Remodeler

reggi said:


> New record (previous was just over 7 tons). The trailer wasn't happy and I was a bit overweight on the trailer axles but I got it dumped.
> View attachment 524528
> View attachment 524531


Man I remember one of the first jobs I ever did as a carpenters helper, the guy I was working for met me at the house, showed me where he had marked out the window well that needed to be dug for the egress window and the pos trailer he parked up front , gave me a shovel and wheelbarrow and left. I dug for like, at least 8 hours and when he came back that trailer was dam near touching the asphalt, there wasn’t a snowballs chance in hell that we were moving it without taking some of the dirt back out. He was chill about it at least, I think he knew he should have been watching me.


----------



## David-Remodeler

Leo G said:


> Since I didn't want to stress the other joints instead of trying to put 2P10 in there I just did the yellow glue. Put it in with a thin board and spread it on both joints. Used a ratchet strap to pull the joint together.
> View attachment 524594
> 
> 
> Used tape and put the curved lines on the board so I can cut them down the line.
> View attachment 524595
> 
> 
> Had to put splines in the corner for strength. I have a tall fence setup. I clamp the frame to a board that slides on top of the tall fence and push it through the square tooth rip blade. I used my poplar mock up to make sure the spline slots weren't going to escape anywhere since it's a compound miter.
> View attachment 524596
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the resulting spline slot.
> View attachment 524597
> 
> 
> I made the splines out of Maple so they would contrast. Glued those suckers in. Then along with getting the outside curve cut on the two sided, all 4 sides will have a 45º back bevel. That was the end of the day for me.
> 
> View attachment 524598
> 
> 
> The inside of the frame will be doubled up for thickness and maybe more. That's where the mirror bed will be cut into. There will also be a molding that gets applied to the inside edge just to complicate things more using this profile.
> View attachment 524599
> 
> 
> All this should be just as interesting as playing with curved compound miters.


Nice! And even included a how to for anyone adventurous enough to try something similar.


----------



## Leo G

It's my real 1st foray with compound miters, let alone with curves. Just simple step by step to move forward. But there are definitely pitfalls of not doing something in order. I have to do the back bevel on the outer circumference before I can double up the thickness or I won't be able to run the router along the edge with the bearing.


----------



## russellremodel

Next phase tearing apart the kitchen. Floor might be a bit out of level


----------



## Leo G

Nah. Looks perfectly level to me.


----------



## russellremodel

May just throw a rug over it and call it good


----------



## SouthonBeach

There’s a condo building I do a lot of work in. Every floor is a couple of the stacks of units is fish bowled center 2-1/2” in 20’. 
Always fun explaining to the customer that we need to bring in a ton of leveler or they are going to have a bunch of slopping trim.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Pulled siding and flashed the first window, prefabbed casings. Hoping to pull siding on other window, install casings and j channel, and start to get the siding back up today but we'll see.


----------



## BC Rollin

FixItFarmer said:


> Pulled siding and flashed the first window, prefabbed casings. Hoping to pull siding on other window, install casings and j channel, and start to get the siding back up today but we'll see.
> View attachment 524679
> View attachment 524680
> View attachment 524681


Looks like a very solid install


----------



## reggi

Ripped up some flooring that was an inch proud of adjacent flooring. Customer was hoping we’d find that the old hardwood continued under this floor and would be salvageable. Nope, 3/4 ply. Ripped that out for him so he can build it back up. Whoops, subfloor is gone. It’s time to discuss taking these cabinets off the wall and gutting the kitchen.

Nice guy and I feel his pain but I knew he was gonna find all kinds of horsepoo in the hacked together cottage. Shoulda just gutted the whole place from the start. He asked me on day one what I would do and I told him straight up, if it was my place I’d rip everything out, based on what I saw.

Bathroom studs are basically liquified from water hitting the window sill and running down behind the fiberglass surround. When you see workmanship like that, don’t be surprised if underneath three finished floors in the kitchen, the subfloor is disintegrated from seventy years of ignored leaks.


----------



## hdavis

Sometimes drilling a small hole through the floor in an inconspicuous place tells you all you need to know....


----------



## reggi

hdavis said:


> Sometimes drilling a small hole through the floor in an inconspicuous place tells you all you need to know....


And ruin the surpise?


----------



## hdavis

reggi said:


> And ruin the surpise?


Yep.


----------



## Squiresjd

Ed Corrigan said:


> Here's an eyesore for you demo guys to consider. Just let me finish it before you get the hammers out.
> 
> View attachment 524572


I like it


----------



## Squiresjd

Squiresjd said:


> I like it


Sorry, post got cut. I like it. No need for demo hammers. Of course everything comes in and out of style and cycles. Guarantee by the next owner they will rip it out, but don’t worry the buyer after that will put it back


----------



## Platesurfer

Some pretty wild aluminum work, turned out well I think. Kinda messes with your mind the longer you look at it. Ties the existing roof line with angled soffit and square cut fascia to an off angle attached addition with a different wall height and level soffit/plumb fascia.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## META

KAP said:


> Run into that a lot on older homes... but even more so, actual 2 x 4's... their namesake... but not why they were named that...
> 
> But if you think about it, not much different that Dorito's giving you less chips per back but charging you the same...


Pretty sure these were yellow pine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

Current project we are doing, garage is 24x24 with a salt box roof. 2x6 rafters spanning 10ft in the front and 20ft in the back. Sistered up 2x8 to all of em and took 3" of sag out of the ridge and 2" of sag in the 20' span.

The wall between the bedroom and bath/closet in within 12" of the garage beam that has 2x10 joists. Yes 2x10 joist spanning 12' with 2x6 rafters in NE. Anyway, we post up from that center wall to the rafters to get the span down to about 15'. The walls are only 7'6", otherwise I would have gone 2x10.

Took out wall between kitchen and dining area, opened up sunroom to main house and cut back a closet and opened up some openings in family area. We are installing all new windows once they arrive and will do all interior trim and install kitchen.

Got one more day and then sparky and turd wrangler need to get their stuff moving. Heading to another ongoing project cabs show on Wednesday to do about 4 weeks of work and we will head back to this one. Amazing how easy scheduling is with a few phone calls and materials showing up on time! Don't we all miss those days?


----------



## hdavis

KAP said:


> Run into that a lot on older homes... but even more so, actual 2 x 4's... their namesake... but not why they were named that...
> 
> But if you think about it, not much different that Dorito's giving you less chips per back but charging you the same...


2X4 was rough sawn dimension.


----------



## Calidecks

hdavis said:


> 2X4 was rough sawn dimension.


Exactly they don't sell more Lumber with nominal sizes they just mill more of it. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Oooo Even more fun. Compound angle scribing!! I was going to go with angles and just use the bevel block that I used to support the frame when I was getting the angles correct. But for some reason it doesn't work. Probably because the boards were cut when they had a straight edge and now they are curved. Oh joy is me.


----------



## KAP

hdavis said:


> 2X4 was rough sawn dimension.


Yes, indeed it was.... but houses I'm referring to are over a 100+ years old, and they were actually 2 x 4 (maybe 3 15/16"... lol) as they accounted for moisture and didn't shrink as much (definitely harder to cut through) and there wasn't really a standard then (my understanding was that it was after WWI they created one).... in the 60's they went to 1 5/8" x 3 3/4" then to our current 1.5 x 3.5" after moisture and milling... now most everything (exceptions to every rule) is based on those standard dimensions...


----------



## Mordekyle

FHA loan appraisals require some silly stuff. No peeling paint, specifically.










Here I am, knocking down the splinters on a cat-scratched door jamb before I stain it.











The dog scratched door jamb got the same treatment, one minute with the cordless sander, before getting a coat of paint on the 8 lineal inches of bare wood.











A threshold covered the bare particle board underlayment. A piece of casing I found there was ripped to cover the exposed surfaces and edges.

fiddy for the hour. We did a bunch of other Littles there, but these were worthy of Wall of Shame, so I posted for the benefit of y’all’s amusement and ridicule of me.

As I tell my helper, “it ain’t the tour of homes.”

Low expectations suit me fine. Appraiser, both realtors, Homeseller and homebuyer are all happy. Win/win.











And yes, in case you were wondering, the split jamb looked a lot better after stain.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Nice to see a blast from the past. Well not that long ago. Repeat client so I got to see a past creation all dolled up instead of just installed without the homey touch.


----------



## Calidecks

Still waiting on lights


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

I know miters. They had to have them so of course I did miters.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## JoeStanton

Calidecks said:


> I know miters. They had to have them so of course I did miters.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I was wondering "Mike and miters"? What the customer wants they get. Deck looks awesome as always mike.


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> I know miters. They had to have them so of course I did miters.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Was the first thing I thought of when I saw it... Mike and Miters... and then word association kicked in... Mike Myers...


----------



## Leo G

Only thing left to do is countertops, Mirrors and glass shelves for the bar. Last week we fit the flip top and then I put the high gloss finish on the flip top bar and the wall stub. Today we got the wainscot cap and molding on. The high gloss counter for the nook and the upper cabinet. Had to fit a 49 5/8" cabinet in a 49 3/8" space. In other words - not. Had to cut it so we could fit it through the front space and then I put up a crown and I also cut the lower part of the crown out and wrapped the sides with it AKA scribe molding.



















And the countertop is mitered into the wainscoting cap.









Wainscot cap and molding.


















And then we worked on the flip bar top. More like just assembled it to the existing screw holes since it had been installed once before. Hardest thing is getting the screw gun in the hole and connecting with the screws. But we got it done. Had to put a 90º adapter on a 90º adapter to get to one screw in the front corner. I never did that before LOL.



























And then we put the hardware on. Helps lift it up and has a slow close action. This was before we adjusted the tension. After adjusting it drops slower and makes a lot less of a noise when it lands.


----------



## nickko

What are you going to do with that screw that is angled through the stile and into the countertop?


----------



## hdavis

Who carved the brackets?


----------



## Leo G

My credit card carved them.


----------



## Leo G

nickko said:


> What are you going to do with that screw that is angled through the stile and into the countertop?


Guess I'll have to put more screws in to match that one.


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> Only thing left to do is countertops, Mirrors and glass shelves for the bar. Last week we fit the flip top and then I put the high gloss finish on the flip top bar and the wall stub. Today we got the wainscot cap and molding on. The high gloss counter for the nook and the upper cabinet. Had to fit a 49 5/8" cabinet in a 49 3/8" space. In other words - not. Had to cut it so we could fit it through the front space and then I put up a crown and I also cut the lower part of the crown out and wrapped the sides with it AKA scribe molding.
> 
> View attachment 525015
> 
> 
> View attachment 525016
> 
> 
> And the countertop is mitered into the wainscoting cap.
> View attachment 525017
> 
> 
> Wainscot cap and molding.
> View attachment 525018
> 
> 
> View attachment 525019
> 
> 
> And then we worked on the flip bar top. More like just assembled it to the existing screw holes since it had been installed once before. Hardest thing is getting the screw gun in the hole and connecting with the screws. But we got it done. Had to put a 90º adapter on a 90º adapter to get to one screw in the front corner. I never did that before LOL.
> View attachment 525020
> 
> 
> View attachment 525021
> 
> 
> View attachment 525022
> 
> 
> And then we put the hardware on. Helps lift it up and has a slow close action. This was before we adjusted the tension. After adjusting it drops slower and makes a lot less of a noise when it lands.


I'd be impressed if you had matched the bulkhead angle. 

#ThisistooeasyforLeo

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Wut?


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Let there be light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Nice... no railings?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Calidecks said:


> Let there be light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That just looks cool a f.


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Nice... no railings?


It's mainly steps and low to the ground. They absolutely didn't want railing. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> The 395 AAA needs a pump rebuild, first rebuild since I bought it in 2014.
> 
> Might as well clean the pickup tube….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 525431
> 
> View attachment 525432
> 
> View attachment 525433
> 
> Tom


I just scrape mine with a razor knife.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I just scrape mine with a razor knife.


I'm lazier than you are.

tom


----------



## Leo G

You set up a lathe. Sounds like you are much more ambitious than me. LOL


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You set up a lathe. Sounds like you are much more ambitious than me. LOL


The lathe is always set up. Tightening the chuck, setting the head stock and turning a couple of knobs takes less effort than typing this response.

Tom


----------



## Pompanosix

Calidecks said:


> Let there be light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Fantastic work. 
Love the "no railings" look.


----------



## Jaws

My heart is broken this morning - I can't believe they chose Hardie soffit. Ruined it for me , I should of just gave them the 4k for tng 😆 

Masonry is about to start - full masonry exterior. Corner of the porch is an L built in masonry outdoor kitchen, quartz counter, coyote grill drawers etc and a Lincoln serving window with no bottom sill 

I have a bad habit of calling subs and checking on schedules when I'm at a job site, I was happy to hear Our new superintendent had already scheduled all of them and 2 of them were scheduled earlier than I was going to schedule them. The lead carpenter at the site also said Jared told them to pick up the job site and roll a magnet today. Left me with nothing to do but b**** about the soffit I guess. Lol. He is an experienced guy, welder, heavy equipment operator and mechanic, framer and he built houses with the guy who was the best man in my wedding for 3 or 4 years Before they decided they liked running jobs they did not like doing business in their bank accounts were showing it. Working out great so far. He just got a raise


----------



## Jaws

Three weeks from completion, simple Simon little house, right next to another one we are building and within 10 mins of two big houses we are building. 

Still have outdoor kitchen to do too, and I don't know why the **** they textured trimmed and painred the fireplace it gets rock - asked the kead carpenter and he said he thought it would look better until we rocked it 🤣 

Master closet we still have chrome closet rods to drop in, and wrap up about half those shelves and put then in the attic 

The windows just came in last week, waited 7 months.


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Let there be light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Bad ass


----------



## Jaws

The rookie on Juan's crew just got his first ass chewing from the big fella on that rock - he's been here long enough to know not pull the hay or felt paper until the gutters are on. He better get that red out or I'm going to have him digging a 5' aump pump hole with a pick. He can go be a dumb ass somewhere else 

This thing is close to wrapping up, bad time for pics they are moving in, landscaping in 2 weeks and we are building a 1500 sq ft shop in front for them. 


The front is deceiving for 8300 sq ft.


----------



## Randy Bush

Randy Bush said:


> Yes it is. Up on a hill side , which I am glad the builder is running out of lots there. So tired of working on a hill all the time.


A different view of just how much of a hillside that house is on.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

Looks sweet! What’s the reasoning for the different roof pitch? 7th picture…..



Jaws said:


> Jaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks from completion, simple Simon little house, right next to another one we are building and within 10 mins of two big houses we are building.
> 
> Still have outdoor kitchen to do too, and I don't know why the **** they textured trimmed and painred the fireplace it gets rock - asked the kead carpenter and he said he thought it would look better until we rocked it 🤣
> 
> Master closet we still have chrome closet rods to drop in, and wrap up about half those shelves and put then in the attic
> 
> The windows just came in last week, waited 7 months.
> View attachment 525471
> 
> View attachment 525472
> 
> View attachment 525470
> 
> View attachment 525468
> 
> View attachment 525469
> 
> View attachment 525464
> 
> View attachment 525463
> 
> View attachment 525467
> 
> View attachment 525466
> 
> View attachment 525465
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaws

TPS BOCO said:


> Looks sweet! What’s the reasoning for the different roof pitch? 7th picture…..



Chitty designer. A lot wrong with it - window placements etc... they let us move a lot of stuff inside


----------



## TPS BOCO

I can relate. At what point do you force changes? I’m good at pissing designers off talking sh*t……


Jaws said:


> Chitty designer. A lot wrong with it - window placements etc... they let us move a lot of stuff inside


----------



## Jaws

TPS BOCO said:


> I can relate. At what point do you force changes? I’m good at pissing designers off talking sh*t……


It was approved by the pita POA by the time I bid, wasn't worth it to me for that kind of house. We just told them that's not how we'd typically do it but they were good either it 🤷 


9/10 contracts for us they come to us, sign intent to build and I hire and manage the archy. This house was not door to another home we are building so I basically just saw an opportunity for easy supervision and easy build.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Makes sense, low hanging fruit and approval process time. I just turned down and surely rocked the boat on a really low deck pool surround- drainage setup was crappy and said some stuff........


Jaws said:


> It was approved by the pita POA by the time I bid, wasn't worth it to me for that kind of house. We just told them that's not how we'd typically do it but they were good either it 🤷
> 
> 
> 9/10 contracts for us they come to us, sign intent to build and I hire and manage the archy. This house was not door to another home we are building so I basically just saw an opportunity for easy supervision and easy build.


----------



## reggi

Mysterious inaccessible cellar. What will we find?


----------



## FixItFarmer

reggi said:


> Mysterious inaccessible cellar. What will we find?
> View attachment 525501


A body ofc.


----------



## hdavis

Beer cans / bottles

Cobwebs

Dirt

Mummified rats


----------



## Robie

Hoffa


----------



## rblakes1

Mantle installed. Have to put Rubio on some small pieces I made to cover the gap from the drunken mason. I'll sh that over the weekend and pop them on Monday









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Finally got my backorder floor trusses. Started framing second story too today. Lead was gone so I had to bring my ass out of the truck and lay out the plates and that hip on the front of the garage. They are doing a good job for kids


----------



## reggi

reggi said:


> Mysterious inaccessible cellar. What will we find?
> View attachment 525501


Water logged mouse corpses.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Water logged mouse corpses.


Shoulda called geraldo.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

rblakes1 said:


> Mantle installed. Have to put Rubio on some small pieces I made to cover the gap from the drunken mason. I'll sh that over the weekend and pop them on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Ahhh, close yer other eye, ya prick. Th' bricks look straight to me!


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> Shoulda called geraldo.


The Mystery of Al Capone's Vaults, 3 out of 10 IMDB, feel free to give me the spoilers cuz I’m not gonna watch it lol.


----------



## Leo G

Countertops came in for the back side of the bar. Put the faucet and the sink in. Put some knobs on the doors.




























The electrician got the lighting in. And the cardboard is the template for the mirror.









Got the stainless steel foot rail installed.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> The Mystery of Al Capone's Vaults, 3 out of 10 IMDB, feel free to give me the spoilers cuz I’m not gonna watch it lol.


Eh, I never did either. Lol 

Geraldo is a goof and I heard it sucked anyway.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Quick face lift for a broken down fence. It will get replaced in a year or two, he just wanted it to look presentable for the time being.

First pic is Friday, second is Saturday. Great way to start April. 

At this point I installed all the pickets I can, I had to pull a broken post and I need to set a new one. Too cold and wet yesterday. Side note, if i pour concrete for a post and it's high 40s in the day, low to mid 30s at night, do I need to cover it with something?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> if i pour concrete for a post and it's high 40s in the day, low to mid 30s at night, do I need to cover it with something?


Naw, it'll be fine.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Ed Corrigan said:


> Naw, it'll be fine.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## David-Remodeler

Doors, casing and a little more work on the stair paneling Friday.


----------



## 623Carpenter

Before and after of what I finished up last week. Client is going to add a stainless hood and retile the backsplash.


----------



## Leo G

White. Hrmpft.

Seems to be the rage. I'm getting entirely sick of it. My next few jobs of course will be white.

Nice execution.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> White. Hrmpft.
> 
> Seems to be the rage. I'm getting entirely sick of it. My next few jobs of course will be white.
> 
> Nice execution.



A woman I know painted her entire interior white, even the furniture. Then she got tired of it.


----------



## Leo G

Well I'm officially tired of it. Just like I got with Natural Cherry 2 decades ago. The bar and mirror have brought me back to sanity for a bit. But lots coming up is off white.


----------



## 623Carpenter

Leo G said:


> White. Hrmpft.
> 
> Seems to be the rage. I'm getting entirely sick of it. My next few jobs of course will be white.
> 
> Nice execution.


Yeah I'm completely over white. The last three I've done are white. Pays the bills though.


----------



## reggi

That's what oil paint is for. The customer gets white now, and by the time they're tired of white, they have sickly yellow instead.


----------



## reggi

Not a current job, I made this 9 years ago. Facebook decided to remind me today. My instructor told me it was a steak flipper. Might've made a good butt scratcher. I never used it for much.


----------



## Deckhead

If you're sick of white come down here to the beaches and go into one of these modern homes. You'll know what a Tylenol feels like.


----------



## Pompanosix

reggi said:


> Not a current job, I made this 9 years ago. Facebook decided to remind me today. My instructor told me it was a steak flipper. Might've made a good butt scratcher. I never used it for much.


Hannibal Lecter would find good use for that!


----------



## hdavis

reggi said:


> Not a current job, I made this 9 years ago. Facebook decided to remind me today. My instructor told me it was a steak flipper. Might've made a good butt scratcher. I never used it for much.


Don't let M see that, she'll get a hard on. Or pissed off, maybe both.


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> If you're sick of white come down here to the beaches and go into one of these modern homes. You'll know what a Tylenol feels like.


Orange?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Me and my big mouth.


----------



## Leo G

Ooooo shiny.


----------



## Lettusbee

reggi said:


> The Mystery of Al Capone's Vaults, 3 out of 10 IMDB, feel free to give me the spoilers cuz I’m not gonna watch it lol.


I remember being glued to the T.V. for that farce. That was when I realized the media is full of ****
I miss my naivete.


----------



## Snobnd

Instead of a simple refresh looks like it’s going to be a complete redo!


----------



## Tinstaafl

Pretty dang rare that a refresh actually works out to be one. Gets old, having to be the one bearing bad tidings.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Snobnd said:


> Instead of a simple refresh looks like it’s going to be a complete redo!
> View attachment 525682
> 
> View attachment 525683
> 
> View attachment 525680
> 
> View attachment 525681


Don't get it. Why?






🤣🤣🤣


----------



## LexAllen808

@SolidBuiltHomes
@Lex808realtor


----------



## Snobnd

Snobnd said:


> Instead of a simple refresh looks like it’s going to be a complete redo!
> View attachment 525682
> 
> View attachment 525683
> 
> View attachment 525680
> 
> View attachment 525681


I’m surprise no one Commented about the loadbearing portion of the post, only 3/4 of an inch at each post connection to the outer rim Joists… and no hangers!


----------



## reggi

Found an old pic of my bottle opener. It's still in the barn somewhere, where most of my drinking was done back then.

What do you mean this isn't the Post an Old Picture of Some Random Handicraft thread?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Don't call me trailer boi. Just finished electrical rough-in on this 3 BR house.


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> View attachment 525768
> 
> 
> Don't call me trailer boi. Just finished electrical rough-in on this 3 BR house.


Hey I'm shark boi so maybe were cousins 😆


----------



## Leo G

Oops... Crap.









Ooooo Ahhhhhhhh, we fix'm









Made a display cabinet. Got to use my plexiglass bender again.




































And of course... the "repair"









Also made a display briefcase to go along with the display case.


















And yes, that's a window latch. And it really works good for both the case and briefcase.

Sno gave me a hand with all this.


----------



## Diamond D.

Nice recovery on the display case.

Long ago a friend was selling art and I made her a long narrow brief case to display all the frame sample corners.
I also used a window latch for closure, no worries on it inadvertently popping open.

D.


----------



## Leo G

This style is really nice for the window latch. Has a spring in it and puts some pressure on the two parts but nothing excessive. Old style window latch really wouldn't work as it is designed to push the sash away up and down along with pulling them together. This one only pulls them together.

That laser sure has come in handy. Never knew I'd be using it to fix saw cuts that were too long though LOL


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Tinstaafl said:


> View attachment 525768
> 
> 
> Don't call me trailer boi. Just finished electrical rough-in on this 3 BR house.


3BR?!? What they do, leave out a kitchen or something?


----------



## David-Remodeler

Leo G said:


> I'm making 3/4s of a cabinet
> 
> Got a job where I need to add a cabinet onto the end of a peninsula. Match the stain and the door and drawer styling. Try to make it look like it was there originally.
> View attachment 525990
> 
> 
> Here's the drawer front. The outside profile isn't exact, it's close. I got another router bit on order that might be closer. I'm hoping I can just go over this profile but I doubt it. Gonna have to get another pc of wood for this drawer front.
> View attachment 525991
> 
> Here's the door. Odd setup. Shaker profile with a cove panel profile. It'll also get the classical profile for an edge treatment.
> View attachment 525992
> 
> 
> The cabinet is a trash pull out. I made a dovetailed pullout that holds two 50qt pails, recycle/trash. It's tall enough where you can't put a drawer in there but they wanted the styling of having the drawer front on the cabinet to keep the continuity.
> View attachment 525993
> 
> 
> Waiting on the color match for the Honey Oak stain. Probably coming Monday. Until then it sits in the shop.


Huge fan of the trash pullout, I've always used kits like the rev a shelf ones, now I'm feeling inspired to try making one.


----------



## Leo G

He wanted a modification of the display briefcase. Decided it was too tall for his needs. He wanted me to cut down the original one and then make a 2nd one. Since I had to make the second one I decided I'd just make 2 at the same time. I used the glass lid from the original and made another for the duplicate. Also got the lid stays he put in the original. So now he'll have two of them for his leather products he creates.


----------



## asevereid

Splitting responsibilities again.... Got the foundation placed at the company project, and am almost finished this drywall finishing job I picked up on the side. 
I know the column bracing looks terrible.... But it worked. I'd intended to use the footing forms to attach the braces to, but the new guy ended up removing them.... After I told him twice not to.


----------



## Leo G

Whatever gets it done right.

Right?


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> Whatever gets it done right.
> 
> Right?


As far as formwork goes? 
Yes. 

But I would kick someone's dog for some drywall finishing tools at this point 😅


----------



## reggi

This was my second public works project, first state project (I had forgotten all about my first municipal job). I learned a _lot_ about bridges today. Those aren't my saw cuts by the way. 

And my guys were doing rot repair and are framing a deck tomorrow for one of my best customers - he insisted. So I guess we do that now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

That dumpster company wants me to fix their dumpsters. They're national and have quite a few in my area.

In case anybody was curious, that giant vacuum clogs just like your $200 shop vac so don't feel bad.

Must sleep.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

asevereid said:


> As far as formwork goes?
> Yes.
> 
> But I would kick someone's dog for some drywall finishing tools at this point 😅


I’ll give you all my drywall tools, if you promise to come sub all my future drywall jobs. 😳🤣


----------



## Jaws

Platesurfer said:


> Just finished up this Hardie board/batten job.
> 
> We only are responsible for the siding install on this one, porches etc will be done by others.
> 
> Looks like most of our winter siding is behind us. Foundations are in the ground! Starting a custom framing project Tuesday.
> View attachment 526047
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk



Very nice


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I’ll give you all my drywall tools, if you promise to come sub all my future drywall jobs. 😳🤣



The tool I find best for me to do drywall 😆


----------



## asevereid

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I’ll give you all my drywall tools, if you promise to come sub all my future drywall jobs. 😳🤣


Agree to paid travel time both ways at a much inflated rate in my favour and you've got a deal 😂


----------



## Platesurfer

Got snow/rained out for the first day of the new framing job, chalking wet foundation walls sucks! Everyone is getting an extra long weekend and I'm in the garage finishing up my heavy-duty-multi-purpose-off-road boat trailer. 

Almost done, excited to hook this sucker up to the Jeep and get into some backlakes.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Yep, rain was suppose to stop at about 9am here. It's still spritzing out. Enough to make it miserable if you are working outside.

Fine in the shop.


----------



## reggi

Platesurfer said:


> Got snow/rained out for the first day of the new framing job, chalking wet foundation walls sucks! Everyone is getting an extra long weekend and I'm in the garage finishing up my heavy-duty-multi-purpose-off-road boat trailer.
> 
> Almost done, excited to hook this sucker up to the Jeep and get into some backlakes.
> View attachment 526189
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


_Rear_ wheel drive. That's gonna be a long driveshaft - you might want to add a carrier bearing.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Platesurfer said:


> Got snow/rained out for the first day of the new framing job, chalking wet foundation walls sucks! Everyone is getting an extra long weekend and I'm in the garage finishing up my heavy-duty-multi-purpose-off-road boat trailer.
> 
> Almost done, excited to hook this sucker up to the Jeep and get into some backlakes.
> View attachment 526189
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


We got rain today too. Then 5” of snow. 🤬


----------



## reggi

Stunt Carpenter said:


> We got rain today too. Then 5” of snow. 🤬
> View attachment 526215
> 
> View attachment 526216


You guys up there know it’s gettin on near May, right?


----------



## Leo G

Ya screw all that. We had snow on Easter. But all it was was flakes in the sky. None of this precipitation stuff you got.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

reggi said:


> You guys up there know it’s gettin on near May, right?


Yep I started a fence and deck job today. It is still above freezing at 7pm. Heavy wet snow. It’s our version of April showers.


----------



## reggi

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Yep I started a fence and deck job today. It is still above freezing at 7pm. Heavy wet snow. It’s our version of April showers.


April showers bring May plowers.


----------



## Leo G

That right there is funny chit


----------



## tjbnwi

When they want vents in the “locker” doors…

Tom


----------



## reggi

Nice view today:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

reggi said:


> Nice view today:
> View attachment 526552
> View attachment 526553


That looks cold


----------



## reggi

A&E Exteriors said:


> That looks cold


Aren't you from Frigimichigan? Those subtropical latitudes are making you soft Andy. lol.

I'm sure the water was a little on the cool side but it was a nice day, 50s and rainy, stiff wind. I'll take it. It's all about the chunky sweaters, if you want to stay warm in a coastal spray.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Reg, exactly where is this Portsmouth?


Mike


----------



## reggi

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Reg, exactly where is this Portsmouth?
> 
> 
> Mike


At the mouth of the river Piscataqua, on the NH/ME line, 52 miles north of Boston, as the pigeon flies.


----------



## reggi

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Reg, exactly where is this Portsmouth?
> 
> 
> Mike


Oh you mean where was the photo taken. Wells, Maine.

I read that like, where exactly is this place you call Portsmouth 

My bad I am sleepy and extra stupid today.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

reggi said:


> Aren't you from Frigimichigan? Those subtropical latitudes are making you soft Andy. lol.
> 
> I'm sure the water was a little on the cool side but it was a nice day, 50s and rainy, stiff wind. I'll take it. It's all about the chunky sweaters, if you want to stay warm in a coastal spray.


 Lmao, what can I say...I went wade fishing today. It was 90°.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Wifey has relatives in New Market & Portsmouth as you know. Why I asked. Closest I’ve been is working w/some really talented carps from up your way. Your in Hdavis’ territory there. Looks nice thanks


Mike


----------



## reggi

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Wifey has relatives in New Market & Portsmouth


Well, hopefully I haven't cut them off in traffic, or sworn loudly at my guys while working at their neighbor's place or something like that.

If they ever need anything and you think I can help, shoot me a PM. Even if they're just having trouble finding a plumber or something like that.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

reggi said:


> I read that like, where exactly is this place you call Portsmouth
> 
> My bad I am sleepy and extra stupid today.


No, your right I would have read that the same way. I’m the sleepy stupid 1, not just today


Mike


----------



## reggi

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Wifey has relatives in New Market & Portsmouth as you know. Why I asked. Closest I’ve been is working w/some really talented carps from up your way. Your in Hdavis’ territory there. Looks nice thanks
> 
> 
> Mike


The house I was standing behind is across the way from the Wells National Estuarine Research Reserve, 2250 acres of habitat.





__





National Estuarine Research Reserve System


The National Estuarine Research Reserve System is a network of 30 coastal sites designated to protect and study estuarine systems. Established through the Coastal Zone Management Act, the reserves represent a partnership program between NOAA and the coastal states.




coast.noaa.gov


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

reggi said:


> If they ever need anything and you think I can help, shoot me a PM. Even if they're just having trouble finding a plumber or something like that.


Thanks brother


Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

reggi said:


> The house I was standing behind is across the way from the Wells National Estuarine Research Reserve, 2250 acres of habitat


Cool, I’m a nerd for that stuff. I’ve always wanted to spend time up that way & see all the older cribs & buildings the truly talented tradespeople put together. In my eyes, that’s the heart of skill up there


Mike


----------



## Jaws

Nice to see 3 trades working in a house well together. Windows came in on time today too 👍


----------



## Calidecks

Nice and tiddy!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Kowboy

Here's a nice reinforcing rod repair we did yesterday. Fabricators use clips to install sinks, they leak, they use cheap polyester to bed the rods instead of expensive epoxy, the water passes the poly, rusts the rod because they didn't use stainless steel or carbon fiber, the oxidizing rod splits the stone, and the edge jumps off the top onto the floor:































You've got to pull the rusting rod, decontaminate, adhere the pieces, and strap the sink in place.


----------



## ChrWright

Fun little outdoor kitchen at a house I've worked on for 15 years over about 8 major phases plus quite a number of smaller projects.


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## Leo G

Got this little 3 cabinet bath job done. 6 hours from leaving the shop to finished with putting all the tools back in the truck. At least a 1/2 hour of chitchat. Had to cut one outlet into the interior of the upper tallboy.

Lower









Upper









Vanity









I hate tiny rooms with big cabinets. Hard to take pics with a phone that doesn't have a wide angle lens


----------



## Tinstaafl

Set trusses today on a 40x60 church pavilion. Been a while; feeling a little creaky.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Guess I should have been more specific and said circular saw.

I'm aware of Prazi, but that's essentially a chainsaw and cuts like one. I could do as well with my Stihl. And have done so.


----------



## Big Johnson

Tinstaafl said:


> Guess I should have been more specific and said circular saw.
> 
> I'm aware of Prazi, but that's essentially a chainsaw and cuts like one. I could do as well with my Stihl. And have done so.


It wasn’t for you.


----------



## AllanE

New house we just started in River Oaks area of Houston, smallish house. About 100 yds from where Ted Cruz lives


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> New house we just started in River Oaks area of Houston, smallish house. About 100 yds from where Ted Cruz lives
> View attachment 526874
> View attachment 526875
> View attachment 526876


Tight lot, always makes it fun. 

What kind of building wrap are you running over the CDX?


----------



## AllanE

Commercial D Tyvek.


----------



## META

AllanE said:


> New house we just started in River Oaks area of Houston, smallish house. About 100 yds from where Ted Cruz lives
> View attachment 526874
> View attachment 526875
> View attachment 526876


So who's framing the larger house, or are you doing that as well as the portajohn house?



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

META said:


> So who's framing the larger house, or are you doing that as well as the portajohn house?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, HOA makes us fence the portacan. Opening should have been in rear not facing street.


----------



## Leo G

Portajohn house. You mean a 2000sf house LOL


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> 12" Beam Cutter - Model PR-2700
> 
> 
> Convert Your Circular Saw into a Versatile, Labor Saving, Beam Cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.praziusa.com


I thought about it, but it's all exposed cuts and I'd like a cleaner cut without having to sand edges or worry about tear out

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Pics out of order but finally getting to frame this one. Not me but my subs.


----------



## BC Rollin

Well, I don’t see pics. Let me try again


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## rblakes1

I hope there's more than 1 copy with all those changes marked on it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

He's got a pictcha


----------



## BC Rollin

rblakes1 said:


> I hope there's more than 1 copy with all those changes marked on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


One copy!! Can I make it last the whole job!?! Lol


----------



## BC Rollin

Leo G said:


> He's got a pictcha


Got that right


----------



## hoye0017

Finished this desk/wall as part of a larger finishwork project just needs baseboard. I wanted to do a white oak desktop but they were set on it being the same as the wall. Betcha can’t guess what color the blue is.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks like Eclipse.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> He's got a pictcha


Yeah, had that thought after I posted. It's also saved here for eternity! 


I'd still want multiple copies

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdkyle

AllanE said:


> Commercial D Tyvek.


Siding, Plaster, Brick, or Plaster...???
Tyvek is not a final finished product.
What is the reason of enclosing the Porta Jon?? Weird.


----------



## cdkyle

cdkyle said:


> Siding, Plaster, Brick, or Manufactured Stone...???


Edit. Still waiting for coffee to kick in, lol.


----------



## BC Rollin

cdkyle said:


> Siding, Plaster, Brick, or Plaster...???
> Tyvek is not a final finished product.
> What is the reason of enclosing the Porta Jon?? Weird.


Porta John - post 6,507


----------



## BC Rollin

cdkyle said:


> Edit. Still waiting for coffee to kick in, lol.


One cup down, one for the road here.


----------



## Platesurfer

The big curve! Wait until you see the roof that's going on top of this sucker. Haven't busted out a belt sander on a framing job in some time.

Nothing else on this house is my work, it's a fix up some stuff and do the things the other guys couldn't figure out kinda job. Doesn't help how mismanaged the build has been, I won't throw the other framers under the bus but their work still isn't as pretty as mine... 

Cut out of 24" LVL.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## Leo G

Starting up on a run of cabinet that's going into an office area. The center 4 drawers will be file drawers, one of the doors on the left will have a shredder and one of the doors on the right will have a laser printer. Wood top with the cabinets painted an off white to beige color.



















Started working on the uppers today. Got one box made with the other to assemble and both face frames made.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Nothin’ as fun as yous guys stuff, I’m still waiting for the rain to stop, so I’m finishing up a 1200 or so sf remodel.

Got the floor in, several days on electrical, then set some tile today.




















Gut and redo a half and a full bath still to go.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nothin’ as fun as yous guys stuff, I’m still waiting for the rain to stop, so I’m finishing up a 1200 or so sf remodel.
> 
> Got the floor in, several days on electrical, then set some tile today.
> 
> View attachment 527021
> 
> 
> View attachment 527022
> 
> 
> 
> Gut and redo a half and a full bath still to go.


Sounds like a good project. Get to do multiple trades so you aren’t burned out doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nothin’ as fun as yous guys stuff, I’m still waiting for the rain to stop, so I’m finishing up a 1200 or so sf remodel.
> 
> Got the floor in, several days on electrical, then set some tile today.
> 
> View attachment 527021
> 
> 
> View attachment 527022
> 
> 
> 
> Gut and redo a half and a full bath still to go.


Actually Seven I'm always a little envious of you driving that big ****, wiring ****. Then you're doing remodeling. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

BC Rollin said:


> Sounds like a good project. Get to do multiple trades so you aren’t burned out doing the same thing over and over.


That’s my blessing and my curse.

I did demo, framing, plumbing, electrical, drywall, paint, laid the hardwood, hired a floor finisher, I’ll set tile, hang doors, all base and case. Floor guy will do carpet in a sleeping loft.

I’ll do the half bath. Ill demo the full bath, do fixtures, drywall, paint, trim, plumbing, tile guys gonna do the shower for me.

So yea, I’m never bored, always swamped, and sometimes feel like I don’t get super efficient at any one thing.


----------



## Snobnd

Pretty much what I do every year!


----------



## hoye0017

tjbnwi said:


> Looks like Eclipse.
> 
> Tom


It’s SW’s pigmented lacquer Match to BM Hale Navy, which seems to be everywhere nowadays.


----------



## tjbnwi

hoye0017 said:


> It’s SW’s pigmented lacquer Match to BM Hale Navy, which seems to be everywhere nowadays.


I shoot a lot of BM Eclipse color (SW Hydro Plus tinted to match). Yours is a little bluer according to BM, haven’t had to shoot it yet. 

I wonder if the took liberty with the name from;









McHale's Navy (TV Series 1962–1966) - IMDb


McHale's Navy: With Ernest Borgnine, Joe Flynn, Tim Conway, Carl Ballantine. The misadventures of a misfit PT boat crew during World War II.




www.imdb.com





Tom


----------



## AllanE

Not a recent job but one of my favorite houses I built, 15 yrs ago. Just came on the market. 









218 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007


218 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $3,850,000. It is a 0.50 Acre(s) Lot, 8,239 SQFT, 4 Beds, 4 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com


----------



## Jaws

What is that about 12k TCA? That would 7-8 mil here on LBJ


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> What is that about 12k TCA? That would 7-8 mil here on LBJ


For a house built in 2005? TCA is about 10,000 sq ft


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> For a house built in 2005? TCA is about 10,000 sq ft


Possibly. Lake real estate though it's a different animal, if it didnt need a ton of updating. This house was basically a tear down and they paid over two mil to do 2 mil remodel to it. It'll be worth over 5.5 at half that TCA. He also bought in 2019 it would of been 50% more for the tear down 

a 1900 sq ft town home needing a remodel is fetching a mil off MLS


----------



## Big Johnson

AllanE said:


> Not a recent job but one of my favorite houses I built, 15 yrs ago. Just came on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $3,850,000. It is a 0.50 Acre(s) Lot, 8,239 SQFT, 4 Beds, 4 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com


Should have held onto it until now.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

AllanE said:


> Not a recent job but one of my favorite houses I built, 15 yrs ago. Just came on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $3,850,000. It is a 0.50 Acre(s) Lot, 8,239 SQFT, 4 Beds, 4 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com



That’s a gorgeous house. 👍


----------



## tjbnwi

Working on "my girls" bathroom over the last few weekends.

Side splash had top be recut, it was an 1/8" to long. Accessories will go in after the daughter finishs painting. I'll bring the niche shelves up next time I go there.

Tom


----------



## cdkyle

AllanE said:


> Not a recent job but one of my favorite houses I built, 15 yrs ago. Just came on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007
> 
> 
> 218 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $3,850,000. It is a 0.50 Acre(s) Lot, 8,239 SQFT, 4 Beds, 4 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com


That is a beautiful looking house, although as I get older, I do not like two stories. 
There are a lot of vaulted ceilings in the house.


----------



## rblakes1

Masons poured the slab for the pavilion today. 

I'm gonna give it a week- week and a half before I plan to start framing
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Gonna be a fun one. 👍


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Built some bench’s for my Dads volunteer project today. It was nice working with him. My miter saw might disagree after the abuse it took though. We are remaking the same benches that are existing but with Trex this time to help them last longer.


----------



## rblakes1

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Gonna be a fun one.


Oh yeah. Big beams, decorative hardware, not too far away. If the weather we've had recently holds, it'll be perfect

I really enjoy pretty much all the projects I take on. I had been so nervous about this one as is completely different than my usual, but now I'm excited to get it going.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Made some drawers, sanded some drawers, sprayed some drawers. Put my logo on one of them. Ho hum...

Asked for some spice bottles and got them as a gift. Now to keep myself from being bored stiff I'm making a simple hanging spice rack. 36 bottles will be housed in a 4x9 rack. I decided not to make a 36 hole box but instead made a 9 tiered shelf that 4 bottles sit next to each other instead of being nested independently.

Found a pc of Mahogany that would yield enough wood to make the rack. A pc 8x32", 7/8" thick. Cut it into 2 pcs 3 3/8" wide and then cut one of them in half thickness wise and the other into 1/8" thick strips (3 3/8" wide). Ran the thicker strips though the planer to 1/4".

Used my Osborne EB-3 miter gauge to put a 3º angled slot in the 1/4" thick pcs. Of course had to do opposite angles and the miter gauge is very accurate and I got matching angles on the first try.

Got as far as milling the angled slots and cutting the shelves to length and doing a trial fit.


----------



## reggi




----------



## META

reggi said:


> View attachment 527231


Mangolia to the left? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

META said:


> Mangolia to the left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Appears to be your garden variety purple tree.


----------



## Leo G

Got the spice rack glued up. Used a micropoint glue tip to keep the glue contained in the 1/8" slots, worked great! To keep the sides straight I used the tablesaw top as one side of the clamp and a board for the other









I added some backer strips so the bottles can't fall out and then some hanging hooks because that's what I plan on doing. Then sanded that puppy up and 2 coats of clear to finish it up.


----------



## Platesurfer

Gotta love it when the crane shows up at 1:30 for a 6 hour+ hoist. Got the whole house done but a detached garage remains. Going to get some spots ready to receive stacks of sheathing and he'll be back Friday for a couple hours to finish up. 

Damn hot, I think we skipped spring and went straight from winter to summer. 2 months ago we were dealing with -25C, today +30C.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well the 36 jars fit.









And this will be it's home. I'll be able to remove most of the spices from a shelf we have dedicated to it and just have the bigger refill jugs left there. And more room for other food stuffs.









Before









During









After









And the final result









Can't believe I actually used all 36 jars.

And holy crap spice sensory overload transferring all them from the original bottles to the new jars.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> Well the 36 jars fit.
> View attachment 527241
> 
> 
> And this will be it's home. I'll be able to remove most of the spices from a shelf we have dedicated to it and just have the bigger refill jugs left there. And more room for other food stuffs.
> View attachment 527243
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 527253
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 527254
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 527256
> 
> 
> And the final result
> View attachment 527257
> 
> 
> Can't believe I actually used all 36 jars.
> 
> And holy crap spice sensory overload transferring all them from the original bottles to the new jars.


Your alphabet is upside down.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I give it two days max until the labels are no longer aligned so nicely. That would drive my CDO nuts.


----------



## Leo G

It'll be fine.

Stay outta my kitchen.


----------



## rblakes1

Busy day for me

Went by the kitchen this morning at start getting the first coat on the trim while the tops went in, then down to the pavilion for 3 deliveries that timed out perfectly

Lumberyard with bracing and Simpson hardware. He left and 15 minutes later the stone showed up. He left and about 30 minutes later the timbers showed up. 

Got that all tarped, went over some stuff with the homeowner, then back up to the kitchen to finish off painting the trim & beadboard.

Tomorrow I'll get the backsplash in, hopefully get the ceiling second coated as well

Friday grout and plan to finish painting. Electrician Monday, plumber Tuesday, appliances set to be installed the 24th












































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

I bought one, filled it with the jars the spices came in at the store, arranged them alphabetically, and memorized where they go. Then my wife moved them all. The thing was supposed to save space in my kitchen but now I have an entire drawer full of never used glass spice jars and label stickers and I can't even find anything.


----------



## reggi

rblakes1 said:


> Busy day for me
> 
> Went by the kitchen this morning at start getting the first coat on the trim while the tops went in, then down to the pavilion for 3 deliveries that timed out perfectly
> 
> Lumberyard with bracing and Simpson hardware. He left and 15 minutes later the stone showed up. He left and about 30 minutes later the timbers showed up.
> 
> Got that all tarped, went over some stuff with the homeowner, then back up to the kitchen to finish off painting the trim & beadboard.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get the backsplash in, hopefully get the ceiling second coated as well
> 
> Friday grout and plan to finish painting. Electrician Monday, plumber Tuesday, appliances set to be installed the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Your jobsite looks like Christmas morning. What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> I bought one, filled it with the jars the spices came in at the store, arranged them alphabetically, and memorized where they go. Then my wife moved them all. The thing was supposed to save space in my kitchen but now I have an entire drawer full of never used glass spice jars and label stickers and I can't even find anything.


I can't remember the order, but I think that makes you a green shirt... (Or whatever makes you have to clean the toilet after my diarrhea...)


----------



## reggi

Dumping an itty bitty load before the guys went on break and I boogied. Really tight quarters so I didn't want Jr driving the machine and ripping the corner board off the house lol.


----------



## Jaws

Town house remodel we just turned over. Total gut, new MEPs, major structural. New windows and doors, under budget


----------



## reggi

Jaws said:


> Town house remodel we just turned over. Total gut, new MEPs, major structural. New windows and doors, under budget
> View attachment 527340
> 
> View attachment 527339
> 
> View attachment 527337
> 
> View attachment 527338
> 
> View attachment 527336
> 
> View attachment 527335


Just curious, how long did that take?


----------



## Jaws

reggi said:


> Just curious, how long did that take?


6 months working time, we left for months. Ordered NT windows last June, they got here in match 😆


----------



## tjbnwi

Can’t get sink grates for the sink in my kitchen so……

Had to use a MAP gas torch to silver solder the pieces. Sold the TIG & MIG when I moved. Was going to buy a simple tote torch set but none were available. Joints aren’t as pretty as they should be but they’re done.

Came back from the platter today with a few studs we need for another job. I need to find out why the nickel didn’t hold to the silver solder. 

Tom


----------



## reggi




----------



## Easy Gibson

I'm really glad I don't use air scrubbers anymore.


----------



## Kowboy

My custom sink fabricator quit making basin racks because he couldn't get them to lay flat. I had a salesman promise a basin rack to a customer and I couldn't find one online. I called my fabricator, begged, and nearly $500.00 later, my lady had her rack and it was flat.


----------



## reggi

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm really glad I don't use air scrubbers anymore.


Curious: Do you wear anything for the paint solvents?


----------



## rblakes1

reggi said:


> Curious: Do you wear anything for the paint solvents?


You know he doesn't

He was posting a week or two ago high on fumes lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Kowboy said:


> my lady had her rack and it was flat.


Well, we know that's not your style. Sorry bout your luck!


----------



## David-Remodeler

Finally finished this coffee table (she decided to make it a tv stand after the fact). I really enjoyed getting to hand pick boards with a lot of color and grain variations and not have to hide any of it with stain.


----------



## reggi

Monolithic brick fortress-grade repair section above roof line, precariously wobbling around on top of a rotted out, old dog turd of a chimney. @Ed Corrigan we were just talking about these...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Monolithic brick fortress-grade repair section above roof line, precariously wobbling around on top of a rotted out, old dog turd of a chimney. @Ed Corrigan we were just talking about these...
> View attachment 527515
> View attachment 527516


And everyone thinks I'm just selling extra work...


----------



## AllanE

City sheathing nail pattern inspection (passed).


----------



## reggi

Somebody’s got their work cut out for them.


----------



## Leo G

You?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Hold on, I thought he was the one doing the cutting. Did someone else sneak ahead of him and cut his work for him? Does he still get paid for that?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Also, reggi is that space? I'm a little confused by your trade description.


----------



## reggi

I’m making Space. Mining for gold at the bottom of that mound of ugly reinforced mortar that was poured and smeared onto concrete blocks that were stuffed full of broken bricks.


----------



## reggi

FixItFarmer said:


> Hold on, I thought he was the one doing the cutting. Did someone else sneak ahead of him and cut his work for him? Does he still get paid for that?


I get paid for everything. This is all billable time. Think I would post so much otherwise?


----------



## reggi

Leo G said:


> You?


A day’s worth for me, and not a fun one. But my customer is gonna be spending lots of time in that rotten little cubby hole.


----------



## tjbnwi

The home with the green island was sold. 








801 Madison St, Denver, CO 80206 | Zillow


Zestimate® Home Value: $1,500,000. 801 Madison St, Denver, CO is a single family home that contains 2,630 sq ft and was built in 1923. It contains 4 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms. The Zestimate for this house is $1,512,700, which has decreased by $14,442 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for...




www.zillow.com





New owner was not thrilled with the color. 

From green to blue.

Tom


----------



## Pompanosix

Finished demoing all the partition, flooring, and ceilings. Guys on sizzors removing the MEP, but the damn fireproofing slowing me down a bit. 

Need to get them going faster so I can fall in behind them and start removing 26,000 sf of interior slab.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Pompanosix said:


> Finished demoing all the partition, flooring, and ceilings. Guys on sizzors removing the MEP, but the damn fireproofing slowing me down a bit.
> 
> Need to get them going faster so I can fall in behind them and start removing 26,000 sf of interior slab.


Entire building coming down?


----------



## Pompanosix

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Entire building coming down?


No, interior strip out down to the shell, but with the added slab removal. 

Bar joists and decking stays, but getting new roofing. 

Later, I gotta demo the front facade/covered walkway as soon as they safe off the lighting and isolate the fire sprinklers. 

It's in a strip mall.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

It's a good thing I still fold nicely...

Bout 30 inches headroom.


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> View attachment 527634
> 
> It's a good thing I still fold nicely...
> 
> Bout 30 inches headroom.


For goodness sake, put some damn clothes on!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> For goodness sake, put some damn clothes on!


A fella's gotta greeze up to fit in a spot like that!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Ed Corrigan said:


> View attachment 527634
> 
> It's a good thing I still fold nicely...
> 
> Bout 30 inches headroom.


They really should have let you keep going.


----------



## reggi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> They really should have let you keep going.


You gotta be careful not to talk yourself right out of a job - next thing you know, you’re driving by what coulda been a nice little Saturday grease up and there’s a bulldozer onsite.

It’s all about sequence.

We gutted a place, then customer asked me to come back to demo all that concrete BS from a few posts back. When that was done and we were surveying the rot, I started planting seeds for future work.

“Might as well bring in a big machine and start over.”

“Nah, repairing crap like this is my life.”

“Well I’m not pleased to tell you that you’re gonna need to get me in here to dig out this crawlspace. The floor system is basically sitting on the dirt.”

“Oh, you’re not pleased to tell me that?”

LOL


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> They really should have let you keep going.


Just fillin the holes, boss. 

Keeping the critters out.

When the deck gets ripped down, I'm sure I'll get a call back.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> For goodness sake, put some damn clothes on!


I was waiting for my old man comments out of FixItFarmer.

Only took me 5 minutes to unfold! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> I was waiting for my old man comments out of you.
> 
> Only took me 5 minutes to unfold! 🤣🤣🤣


Everything go back to its original, pre-fold position?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Ed Corrigan said:


> I was waiting for my old man comments out of FixItFarmer.
> 
> Only took me 5 minutes to unfold! 🤣🤣🤣


I try to not razz too much. Still gotta show respect you know?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> I try to not razz too much. Still gotta show respect you know?


Nope. " 'splain that to me, Lucy."

Bet he's too young to get that reference.😜


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Everything go back to its original, pre-fold position?


Might need a little massage tonight to "straighten" it all out.


Doubt I'll get it. ☹


----------



## BC Rollin

Do what ya gotta do

house wrap details and window flashing is not complete in the pic


----------



## Jaws

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 527640
> 
> 
> Do what ya gotta do
> 
> house wrap details and window flashing is not complete in the pic



Dang you working alone?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Ed Corrigan said:


> Nope. " 'splain that to me, Lucy."
> 
> Bet he's too young to get that reference.😜


I'm guessing it's a Lucille Ball reference. I Love Lucy maybe?


----------



## asevereid

Just to prove that I do more than randomly post snark and drink coffee.... 
We've got downtime waiting for backfilling to complete. Boss had me refinish his cabinets. 
First time doing it, and it shows.... But they're happy with it. 
I know that when I do this again it'll require MUCH more prep and a better staging area. 
And I might have a site photo or two from the current build....


----------



## BC Rollin

Jaws said:


> Dang you working alone?


Nah, my dad and I did the house wrap and windows. I still do windows in-house, particular about the details. Meant to have the framers do the house wrap but things happened and I didn’t get it out there for them.


----------



## Warren

Rather than hijack the other thread, I will post my recent flip here. 









2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 | realtor.com®


See photos and price history of this 3 bed, 1 bath, 978 Sq. Ft. recently sold home located at 2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 that was sold on 05/17/2022 for $139900.




www.realtor.com


----------



## reggi

Warren said:


> Rather than hijack the other thread, I will post my recent flip here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 | realtor.com®
> 
> 
> See photos and price history of this 3 bed, 1 bath, 978 Sq. Ft. recently sold home located at 2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 that was sold on 05/17/2022 for $139900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtor.com


Congrats, looks like a nice home. Got any befores?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Warren said:


> Rather than hijack the other thread, I will post my recent flip here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 | realtor.com®
> 
> 
> See photos and price history of this 3 bed, 1 bath, 978 Sq. Ft. recently sold home located at 2143 S Arlington Rd, Akron, OH 44306 that was sold on 05/17/2022 for $139900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtor.com


Looks very nice. How much work did you have to put into it?

Also, whats with the railings? Single side on the front porch looks kind of lopsided to me, and no railing on the back stairs? Surely code requires at least a railing on the back stairs.


----------



## Warren

I wish the old listing was still available. It was a wreck. I got a few from my phone.


----------



## Warren

FixItFarmer said:


> Looks very nice. How much work did you have to put into it?
> 
> Also, whats with the railings? Single side on the front porch looks kind of lopsided to me, and no railing on the back stairs? Surely code requires at least a railing on the back stairs.


Including the purchase, taxes, insurance, labor, materials, and real estate fees, Ended up at right around 114k. This includes labor for myself and my other employee. 

As for the rails, Not everything has to be up to code unless the sellers bank requires it. With FHA loans, things like that would have to be corrected before closing. No FHA on this one.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> I'm guessing it's a Lucille Ball reference. I Love Lucy maybe?


Yup.

And I was thinking about it, I shouldn't be so smart alecky. I'll give ya a "Good lad" here. (High praise in my day)


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Warren said:


> Including the purchase, taxes, insurance, labor, materials, and real estate fees, Ended up at right around 114k. This includes labor for myself and my other employee.
> 
> As for the rails, Not everything has to be up to code unless the sellers bank requires it. With FHA loans, things like that would have to be corrected before closing. No FHA on this one.


Nice project there. You picked a winner with the purchase price.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Warren said:


> Including the purchase, taxes, insurance, labor, materials, and real estate fees, Ended up at right around 114k. This includes labor for myself and my other employee.
> 
> As for the rails, Not everything has to be up to code unless the sellers bank requires it. With FHA loans, things like that would have to be corrected before closing. No FHA on this one.


Gotcha.

And that's a heck of a transformation. Looks like two completely different houses. And you made a nice profit. Was that a side job or a main project for you?


----------



## FixItFarmer

Ed Corrigan said:


> Yup.
> 
> And I was thinking about it, I shouldn't be so smart alecky. I'll give ya a "Good lad" here. (High praise in my day)


Hey don't get me wrong, I'm a smart mouth too. But too many kids these days don't realize there's a difference between how you should talk to your peers and how you should talk to people much older than you. That's not a dig at your age, its just how I was raised. 

I'll save the digs for later. 😜


----------



## reggi

My standard salutation is, "How ya dooin?", don't matter what size, shape, color, or age he/she/they is. If it's a friend, all bets are off.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> Hey don't get me wrong, I'm a smart mouth too. But too many kids these days don't realize there's a difference between how you should talk to your peers and how you should talk to people much older than you. That's not a dig at your age, its just how I was raised.
> 
> I'll save the digs for later. 😜


My other son, year older than you, just started summer internship as PM for a company building a hospital. I made sure to tell him he's gotta read the room as far as the smartass remarks go. He's not used to professional level azzholes, lol.

You were raised right. Read the room. I think you're pretty safe around here, but the fine line gets invisible when someone is in a bad mood, lol. 

When I leave ya a lane for a layup like that, though... Boy's gotta step up to be a man! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> My standard salutation is, "How ya dooin?", don't matter what size, shape, color, or age he/she/they is. If it's a friend, all bets are off.


Youse got it, Joey Tribianni!!!


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> Youse got it, Joey Tribianni!!!


How _you_ dooin?


----------



## Robie

It ain't rocket surgery but it pays the bills....

Haven't painted the glazing compound yet as it's not completely dry.











Garage side door. A new one was time and cost prohibitive so I used Azek to cover the damaged bottom and put pvc strips up to cover the gaps where the boards were glued together.
A good'nuff type fix.


















The wrought iron was fun.
Sanded the flaking rust off...pressure washed...applied rust converter with an acid brush to all of it....taped off and sprayed with Rust-Oleum


----------



## tgeb

Cabinets look great!


asevereid said:


> Just to prove that I do more than randomly post snark and drink coffee....
> We've got downtime waiting for backfilling to complete. Boss had me refinish his cabinets.
> First time doing it, and it shows.... But they're happy with it.
> I know that when I do this again it'll require MUCH more prep and a better staging area.
> And I might have a site photo or two from the current build....
> View attachment 527650
> 
> View attachment 527648
> 
> View attachment 527647
> 
> View attachment 527649
> 
> View attachment 527646
> 
> View attachment 527645


----------



## David-Remodeler

asevereid said:


> Just to prove that I do more than randomly post snark and drink coffee....
> We've got downtime waiting for backfilling to complete. Boss had me refinish his cabinets.
> First time doing it, and it shows.... But they're happy with it.
> I know that when I do this again it'll require MUCH more prep and a better staging area.
> And I might have a site photo or two from the current build....
> View attachment 527650
> 
> View attachment 527648
> 
> View attachment 527647
> 
> View attachment 527649
> 
> View attachment 527646
> 
> View attachment 527645


Looking good. Set up for cabinet finishing is surprisingly tricky, especially in older, smaller houses but it’s absolutely crucial. I just dropped some bucks on a new rack system myself and it REALLY helped on my cabinet job this week.


----------



## David-Remodeler

I guess the photos don’t show it real well, there’s a second rack with a spinner so you can easily spray both sides then take the hanger and the door off that rack and put it on the drying rack


----------



## reggi

David-Remodeler said:


> I guess the photos don’t show it real well, there’s a second rack with a spinner so you can easily spray both sides then take the hanger and the door off that rack and put it on the drying rack
> View attachment 527699
> 
> View attachment 527700


That's quite the setup! What type of plastic are you using in the kitchen photo? Looks lightweight and easy to hold up with blue tape. If you say "painter's plastic"... lol


----------



## tjbnwi

reggi said:


> That's quite the setup! What type of plastic are you using in the kitchen photo? Looks lightweight and easy to hold up with blue tape. If you say "painter's plastic"... lol


It is painters plastic, the edge of the box is lower right in the picture....0.5 mills thick. 

Tom


----------



## BC Rollin

META said:


> My FIL has worked for me for a few years now. This August he's done. That guy hustles. He'll be hard to replace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## Leo G

Changed my mind. I decided for the kit to be complete I needed to have a drill in there. I wanted to get the Makita FD02 which I don't have one. Gave one to my dad a long time ago. But now I can't find them, I think Makita discontinued that line. WTF. So I ordered a Milwaukee 2704-20 which is essentially the same thing and I do have the battery platform. I did a Lightburn layout of it. I think I'll set the laser at a very low power, just enough to scratch the surface and give me the layout. Then I can razor it out.
















Leo G said:


> Not really work, more like play. Wife got me a knob install jig for my birthday. I picked it out of course. While I was ordering some hinge plates I got some Kaizen Foam.from the same supplier. 30mm thick 2x4 sheet. Figured I'd put the two of them together.
> 
> I didn't find the Kaizen Foam easy to work with. It didn't peel nice. I ended up using some 80 grit sandpaper to smooth the foam that didn't come out smoothly. The more I used it the better it reacted, but still not as nice as I had hoped. It cuts very easy with a razor. Tried a few things with a my laser and I decided a razor was the better way to go.
> 
> I made a box out of 1/4" Baltic Birch All mitered, glued together and then cut apart into two halves. Fitted the foam to the box and then carved out the inserts to the shapes of the knob jig. A small plastic box for the drill, Allen wrenches and extra parts and another for screws.
> 
> Also stuck my crimping pliers in there because I use the screw cutting function on them for screws that are to long. Probably put a few more of the plastic boxes in there for some metric screws.


----------



## JoeStanton

Patio at my camp, first I've ever done. Luckily my lead guy has done a ton of hardscape and let me borrow his compactor and a bunch of other stuff. Had to order the black polymeric sand, hopefully the rain holds off.


----------



## Randy Bush

Project for the day. Now get the EFIS guys to come and patch around it. 15 year old house and windows where shot.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Short notice job for a good client. The driveway was cracked badly in two different places so they're going to replace with granite cobbles to match existing cobble details. Also adding conduit, just in case for landscape lighting or something in the future. I admit it's inefficient to run electric stuff outdoors but I figured I'd run what I brung. That's not me in the pic, I'm a little bit larger and I never smile.


----------



## Randy Bush

reggi said:


> Short notice job for a good client. The driveway was cracked badly in two different places so they're going to replace with granite cobbles to match existing cobble details. Also adding conduit, just in case for landscape lighting or something in the future. I admit it's inefficient to run electric stuff outdoors but I figured I'd run what I brung. That's not me in the pic, I'm a little bit larger and I never smile.
> View attachment 527785





reggi said:


> Short notice job for a good client. The driveway was cracked badly in two different places so they're going to replace with granite cobbles to match existing cobble details. Also adding conduit, just in case for landscape lighting or something in the future. I admit it's inefficient to run electric stuff outdoors but I figured I'd run what I brung. That's not me in the pic, I'm a little bit larger and I never smile.



View attachment 527785

Couple cute toys .


----------



## reggi

Randy Bush said:


> View attachment 527785
> 
> Couple cute toys .


Lol, yeah they’re cute little things until you’re driving them up a ramp into a truck or trailer. It’s like playing Mario Kart, except if they fall off the ramp that’s like if my house flipped over.


----------



## JoeStanton

Very nice, you seem to keep the equipment busy. I have a 42ft lull I refuse to sell even though it hasn't been on a job in 5 years. It's paid for itself 3x over and when needed is priceless.


----------



## FixItFarmer

reggi said:


> That's not me in the pic, I'm a little bit larger and I never smile.
> View attachment 527785


Only a little bit?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Remodel I’m finishing up. Couple before pics:

























Nasty white carpet out. Rustic red oak flooring in.

Bunch of electrical, drywall, paint, I framed up 3 lofts in the cathedral ceilings.

Love how the rails came out.

Im finishing up a 1/3 bath, full bath in about a month.

New tile as well in the entrance and fireplace hearth. 👍


----------



## FixItFarmer

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Remodel I’m finishing up. Couple before pics:
> 
> View attachment 527787
> View attachment 527788
> View attachment 527789
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty white carpet out. Rustic red oak flooring in.
> 
> Bunch of electrical, drywall, paint, I framed up 3 lofts in the cathedral ceilings.
> 
> Love how the rails came out.
> 
> Im finishing up a 1/3 bath, full bath in about a month.
> 
> New tile as well in the entrance and fireplace hearth. 👍
> 
> View attachment 527790
> View attachment 527792
> View attachment 527793
> View attachment 527794
> View attachment 527795
> View attachment 527796
> View attachment 527791


Good stuff Delta.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Couple more. Really simple built-ins in the closet.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

FixItFarmer said:


> Good stuff Delta.


Thank you sir 👍


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Changed my mind. I decided for the kit to be complete I needed to have a drill in there. I wanted to get the Makita FD02 which I don't have one. Gave one to my dad a long time ago. But now I can't find them, I think Makita discontinued that line. WTF. So I ordered a Milwaukee 2704-20 which is essentially the same thing and I do have the battery platform. I did a Lightburn layout of it. I think I'll set the laser at a very low power, just enough to scratch the surface and give me the layout. Then I can razor it out.
> 
> View attachment 527759


Isn't that Milwaukee a hammer drill?
I also wish they still made the white makitas, I have 3


----------



## Platesurfer

JoeStanton said:


> Very nice, you seem to keep the equipment busy. I have a 42ft lull I refuse to sell even though it hasn't been on a job in 5 years. It's paid for itself 3x over and when needed is priceless.


I often fantasize about all the non professional things I could do if I had my own telehandler at home. The neighbours would be way more entertained than they already are. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nickko

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Couple more. Really simple built-ins in the closet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 527797
> View attachment 527798
> View attachment 527799
> View attachment 527800


Why don’t the risers go to the skirt board?


----------



## Leo G

rrk said:


> Isn't that Milwaukee a hammer drill?
> I also wish they still made the white makitas, I have 3


No, it's not the hammer drill. That's the 2408 and I got the 2407


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

You talking about the minuscule gap on one side?

Because all the risers were cut, but the existing stair stringer had slight imperfections in it.

The pic was taken before a tiny bead of caulk was placed. 👍


----------



## nickko

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> You talking about the minuscule gap on one side?
> 
> Because all the risers were cut, but the existing stair stringer had slight imperfections in it.
> 
> The pic was taken before a tiny bead of caulk was placed. 👍


Must be the angle or shadow. The right side looks like a quarter inch gap. But looking at it again the left looks pretty tight.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Yea it does. 🤣

Im a horrible photographer. 😳 It’s actually a really small gap. I had 3 different sizes of riser boards, but a couple had a larger gap than I wanted.

Tiny bead of caulk and it disappeared. 👍


----------



## FixItFarmer

Ed Corrigan said:


> That's cool! Did you reinvent the wheel with common sense? ( Meant in a very good way) That shows the talent, right there. When in doubt, improvise for an elegant solution.


I guess so. As others have stated it seems to be a common solution, but I didn't know it at the time. I was simply trying to solve problems with my available resources. It reinforces the point that experience is a great teacher.


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Thanks. 👍
> 
> “return the base into the wall”. Are you saying put a 45 on the end, instead of a square cut?


Yessir. 45 the end and have another tiny 45 piece run to the wall. Length of the piece will be the thickness of the base.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> hypotenuse cut.


 Such a big complex word for a 45º return,,,,,,, that's why you're the pro cabinet guy!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> I guess so. As others have stated it seems to be a common solution, but I didn't know it at the time. I was simply trying to solve problems with my available resources. It reinforces the point that experience is a great teacher.


The arch has been around forever. Then, they started making different ones. Gothic, pointed, flat, parabolic... Draw on what you know to make the newest thing. 

*Edit: Did I mention I invented the post and beam?*

Craftsmen have been at it for millennia. All part of the brotherhood...


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's move that been done for many many years. I'm glad someone had a pic of it so I didn't have to draw a pic with my words,, I suck at that.


Cool. Not my bag, but I'm big into old architecture. I love all the details that were left behind a century ago. Sometimes it's a regional thing, sometimes an age thing. Never saw that around here in old or new houses. Sweet look, thought.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Such a big complex word for a 45º return,,,,,,, that's why you're the pro cabinet guy!


Big...words...hurt... little.....brains......😵‍💫😵‍💫😵‍💫


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> View attachment 527827


Ouch.


----------



## FixItFarmer

Pythagorean theorem, use it all the time for framing. I even used some trig for the first time last year building a mobile turkey house. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

FixItFarmer said:


> Pythagorean theorem, use it all the time for framing. I even used some trig for the first time last year building a mobile turkey house. I thought it was pretty cool.


Freaks people out when you do it in your head...😝


----------



## Leo G

My new thing is finding the radius of a circle only knowing a chord length and height.










Great for finding the length of your compass arm for striking an arc with only knowing the length of the arc and it's height on a board.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I had no use for trig when I had to take it in school. Later, working in a machine shop, I learned of its practical application. Light beams from heaven.

Would have been cool if that teacher had shown me that; I wouldn't have had to "re-learn" it.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

That's the worst. " Never gonna need this shiite in life".

Until I do...


----------



## tjbnwi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Thanks. 👍
> 
> “return the base into the wall”. Are you saying put a 45 on the end, instead of a square cut?


I’ve done self returns with 2—22.5º pieces. Just because….

Tom


----------



## Leo G

You usually see that with bullnose corners.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> You usually see that with bullnose corners.
> 
> View attachment 527835


Yep, but fitted in the thickness of the baseboard to return the baseboard to the wall.

Tom


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

tjbnwi said:


> I’ve done self returns with 2—22.5º pieces. Just because….
> 
> Tom


Sounds fancy.

Doing a bid today for site work where I’ll run 3 10-wheeler dumps, 5 turn arounds a day for two days, to off-haul 150 yards of top soil and bring in 280 tons of base rock. 

They have stumps they want pulled, so I’ll probably bring the mini-ex, I’ll have about 5 days of skid steer work, and a small 10 yard, 600 SF slab to form and pour. 

But today I was setting tile, and yesterday I was running base and case. 😳

Im all over the map. 🙄


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Ed Corrigan said:


> Big...words...hurt... little.....brains......😵‍💫😵‍💫😵‍💫


My brain may be little but big enough to know how to finish that detail...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Leo G said:


> You usually see that with bullnose corners.
> 
> View attachment 527835



That’s how I do my bull nose corners. 👍


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tjbnwi said:


> I’ve done self returns with 2—22.5º pieces. Just because….
> 
> Tom


On crown I sometimes do that,,, just because.


----------



## Calidecks

They sell round fittings. Which is what I use. I use the multi tool with the triangle sanding pad to dial them in.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My brain may be little but big enough to know how to finish that detail...


💥 💥 😆


----------



## FixItFarmer

Leo G said:


> My new thing is finding the radius of a circle only knowing a chord length and height.
> 
> View attachment 527833
> 
> 
> Great for finding the length of your compass arm for striking an arc with only knowing the length of the arc and it's height on a board.
> 
> View attachment 527834


I've wondered about that before. I'm sure I'll need that math at some point. 

Just for kicks last year I decided to find the relationship between the length of the sides of a square and the length of the sides of an octagon that fits within that square. Used algebra and the quadratic formula to figure it out and came up with a simple number to multiply the sides of the square by. Of course Google had the same number much faster and easier, but I gave my brain a good exercise.

Speaking of algebra, does anybody use it in the trades? I'd be interested to know it's real life applications other than the real high falutin intellectual stuff.


----------



## Leo G

Pythagorean theorem almost every day


----------



## FixItFarmer

Excluding that I mean. I think of that more as geometry.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

FixItFarmer said:


> Speaking of algebra, does anybody use it in the trades? I'd be interested to know it's real life applications other than the real high falutin intellectual stuff


It’s used extensively in electrical work.

Very common in carpentry as well.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> My new thing is finding the radius of a circle only knowing a chord length and height.
> 
> View attachment 527833
> 
> 
> Great for finding the length of your compass arm for striking an arc with only knowing the length of the arc and it's height on a board.
> 
> View attachment 527834


Had to teach the formula to someone years ago. This hung on his wall until he moved, about 8 years. 

Graphic of the formula Leo posted.










Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

FixItFarmer said:


> I've wondered about that before. I'm sure I'll need that math at some point.
> 
> Just for kicks last year I decided to find the relationship between the length of the sides of a square and the length of the sides of an octagon that fits within that square. Used algebra and the quadratic formula to figure it out and came up with a simple number to multiply the sides of the square by. Of course Google had the same number much faster and easier, but I gave my brain a good exercise.
> 
> Speaking of algebra, does anybody use it in the trades? I'd be interested to know it's real life applications other than the real high falutin intellectual stuff.


You’ll find the numbers you need in this thread.

Algebra, I use it daily trying to teach simple math to the crew…..









Working out an octagon on buildcalc app


Im trying to figure out how to work out the side lengths of an octagon with the buildcalc or construction master pro app Normally i would Halve the width of the square (Sorry for the metric:whistling) A square base is 3000mm 1500mm x .828 = 1242mm = 8 sides @ 1242mm which is correct on the...




www.contractortalk.com





Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Pythagorean theorem almost every day


I have the BuildCalc that does it for me,,,


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Had to teach the formula to someone years ago. This hung on his wall until he moved, about 8 years.
> 
> Graphic of the formula Leo posted.
> 
> View attachment 527836
> 
> 
> Tom


Ed Zackary


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the BuildCalc that does it for me,,,


I have a normal calc that does it for me.

a²+b²=c² isn't that complicated.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I have a normal calc that does it for me.
> 
> a²+b²=c² isn't that complicated.


To many key strokes----wasted time you could be sanding

Tom


----------



## FixItFarmer

tjbnwi said:


> You’ll find the numbers you need in this thread.
> 
> Algebra, I use it daily trying to teach simple math to the crew…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working out an octagon on buildcalc app
> 
> 
> Im trying to figure out how to work out the side lengths of an octagon with the buildcalc or construction master pro app Normally i would Halve the width of the square (Sorry for the metric:whistling) A square base is 3000mm 1500mm x .828 = 1242mm = 8 sides @ 1242mm which is correct on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.contractortalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Interesting thread. Like I said, I just made the calculations to find the numbers for fun. I'm sure I could have easily found the "magic numbers" online. I did solve for a different answer though, I believe my answer was to multiply the side of the sqare by .42 or .43 for the length of the octagon sides.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> To many key strokes----wasted time you could be sanding
> 
> Tom


The sander knows what to do.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I have a normal calc that does it for me.
> 
> a²+b²=c² isn't that complicated.


Yup, that was on our contractor test. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

3,4,5, 6,8,10

Simple ways to check for square


----------



## Railman

Another way to check 90' corner...
Use sqrt of 2 & multiply x equal legs to get hyp.
sqr rt 2 = 1.414 
1.414 x 10 leg = 14.14 hyp
Works for any leg lth as long as they are equal.


----------



## tipitop

tjbnwi said:


> Had to teach the formula to someone years ago. This hung on his wall until he moved, about 8 years.
> Graphic of the formula Leo posted.
> Tom


Yeah, it works if arch will be circle. I'm not called for it. I'm called when arch is ellipse.


----------



## Railman




----------



## Leo G

Ellipses are easy. It's just two radii straight up. No need for calculation of 1/2 or a whole ellipse.


----------



## hoye0017

tjbnwi said:


> I shoot a lot of BM Eclipse color (SW Hydro Plus tinted to match). Yours is a little bluer according to BM, haven’t had to shoot it yet.
> 
> I wonder if the took liberty with the name from;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McHale's Navy (TV Series 1962–1966) - IMDb
> 
> 
> McHale's Navy: With Ernest Borgnine, Joe Flynn, Tim Conway, Carl Ballantine. The misadventures of a misfit PT boat crew during World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


I thought it seemed a little more on the blue side too, but the customers are very happy. I would have used the hydroplus (now just called Waterborne topcoat), but they've been out of it. I had to use pre-cat lacquer for this one.


----------



## tjbnwi

TPS BOCO said:


> #1- looks beautiful
> #2- what’s going on with the ladder?


There are two areas in the room that has rail for the ladder. One is shown in the second picture mounted to the top shelf, the other is a shelf area to the left of the door. They didn’t want a curved corner, so a removable ladder it is. The room is to small to leave the ladder in place, so I installed a “storage” rail. 

Tom


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> A few pics of one we finished up today.
> 
> View attachment 528154
> 
> View attachment 528155
> 
> View attachment 528156
> 
> View attachment 528157
> 
> 
> Tom


Very nice....  what's going on with the two-tone?... last couple and next couple are following the same formula not even pushed by us... two-toned and quartz... must be an HGTV thing going on...


----------



## Jaws

Demoing an old house we decided want worth keeping, building double sided storage, the tall part will be an equipment/mechanic/wedding shop to store the tractor, mini ex, skid steers etc... implements in a side shed/lean to.

We have 11 storage unit for clients right now, about to keep that money, and/or rent to tenant storage 

My brother has a big fifth wheel under a big cover too we will convert to 5 large storage units


----------



## Pompanosix

Jaws said:


> Demoing an old house we decided want worth keeping, building double sided storage, the tall part will be an equipment/mechanic/wedding shop to store the tractor, mini ex, skid steers etc... implements in a side shed/lean to.
> 
> We have 11 storage unit for clients right now, about to keep that money, and/or rent to tenant storage
> 
> My brother has a big fifth wheel under a big cover too we will convert to 5 large storage units
> View attachment 528177
> 
> View attachment 528176


I want some of that action!


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Very nice....  what's going on with the two-tone?... last couple and next couple are following the same formula not even pushed by us... two-toned and quartz... must be an HGTV thing going on...


If you’re using white oak on the next projects, check with availability, my suppliers have told me it’s getting tight. 

I just brought in almost 30K in solids and sheet goods for the next 2 projects. I’m hoping not to need more as one supplier no longer has any…

Tom


----------



## Pompanosix

What? No hard hats?


----------



## Pompanosix

Started slab removal. 
Peeling it up with 320. 
Loading cans with the track skids

Rule #1 - watch out for the bar joists!!


----------



## Jaws

Pompanosix said:


> What? No hard hats?



Jaws hardhat

Those boys don't work for me, my holding company subbed out the demo. Never thought I'd sub a demo but thsts probably the 10th I've subbed 😆


----------



## BC Rollin

tjbnwi said:


> A few pics of one we finished up today.
> 
> View attachment 528154
> 
> View attachment 528155
> 
> View attachment 528156
> 
> View attachment 528157
> 
> 
> Tom


That’s nice dude!


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Leo G said:


> Gray is the in color now.


Has been along the Southern coast 6 — 8 years now


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Still pushing whites up here.

I hate white.

Liked it much better when it was natural cherry almost every job.


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> Demoing an old house we decided want worth keeping, building double sided storage, the tall part will be an equipment/mechanic/wedding shop to store the tractor, mini ex, skid steers etc... implements in a side shed/lean to.
> 
> We have 11 storage unit for clients right now, about to keep that money, and/or rent to tenant storage
> 
> My brother has a big fifth wheel under a big cover too we will convert to 5 large storage units
> View attachment 528177
> 
> View attachment 528176


I've built thousands of SQFT of Self Storage Builders | Expert Advice | Trachte Building Systems buildings...not that I suggest they serve your needs or even make sense purchasing their kits..

Quick and dirty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Printer Pullout










Shredder Pullout










Render with the uppers


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Leo, are whitewash cabs in by chance up there. They have never came back down here. I really like em & have built kitchens on site & w/w finished many


Mike


----------



## Leo G

I've only done a few white washed pcs. No full builds. It's all paint up here.


----------



## Kowboy

Before:









After:


----------



## Robie

Very nice.
My personal taste was .....before though.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Leo G said:


> I've only done a few white washed pcs. No full builds. It's all paint up here.


Seeing more painted here nowadays. And butt ugly so dark stain can’t even tell species


Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Robie said:


> Very nice.
> My personal taste was .....before though.


Same here. Give me porcelain over stained er stainless


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Nice rework. The new sink is significantly larger. So you had to cut and polish the edges.


----------



## META

Nice work @Kowboy 

Much more useful for a kitchen.


----------



## Pompanosix

Kowboy said:


> Before:
> View attachment 528219
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 528220


Customer a woman? I kinda like the 1st one but the new one matches dishwasher


----------



## Kowboy

Leo G said:


> Nice rework. The new sink is significantly larger. So you had to cut and polish the edges.


Yes. This one was interesting because we went from apron to apron instead of undermount to apron. We popped the cabinet front off, slid the fireclay sink off its shelf, removed the shelf and support blocking, cut, profiled, and polished the new cutout dust-free, and strapped the new sink in place.

Always gotta check that the new apron isn't going to interfere with the adjacent drawer.


----------



## Kowboy

Pompanosix said:


> Customer a woman? I kinda like the 1st one but the new one matches dishwasher


Yes, Korean I believe. She kept taking videos as work progressed and did a Korean narrative as she filmed, probably for the folks back home. She asked me "When is faddestay?" and I couldn't understand her. We finally figured out she was asking "When is Father's Day?" lol. She was delighted with her new sink.


----------



## Kowboy

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Same here. Give me porcelain over stained er stainless
> 
> 
> Mike


Have it your way:























That's a TopZero replacement. Notice how the edge of the sink goes nearly all the way to the top of the granite. Made in Turkey; very nice sinks.


----------



## reggi

Guy knows his sinks!


----------



## hdavis

reggi said:


> Guy knows his sinks!


He knows his countertops, too.

He seems to be at the top of his game, and he's damned good.


----------



## Calidecks

Finally got my drain ran under the sidewalk and core drilled the face of curb.


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Platesurfer

Pretty much done my boat trailer build. Rides very high... But that's what I wanted, boat is light, doesnt necessarily have to float off.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

Very nice Kowboy, your work is very impressive.


----------



## tgeb

Did a little garage slab today.


----------



## Leo G

Gonna get this thing done in one day. Although I did put an hour into the other night, cutting the plywood and gluing it into an L. Clipped the corner, made 4 strips and glued them onto the edges. Had to do it sequentially, clipped one, left along with the left end and then the right. Sanded, routed the solid wood edges. 2 coats of normal primer on the underside and then a clearcoat. Flip it over and a coat of primer. Came home for dinner and then back scuff sand it and the first coat of finish. Gonna head back around 10 for the last coat.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

tgeb said:


> View attachment 528398
> 
> View attachment 528397
> 
> View attachment 528396
> 
> Did a little garage slab today.


That's the purtiest set up I've ever seen for a garage floor! We usually have the wire on the stone and pull it up as we pour. Visqueen only for attached garages.

Nice neat job!


----------



## tgeb

I put poly down on all my jobs. I find that it makes the concrete cure more evenly.
For instance, an area that has more moisture in the subgrade will set slower than an area that is very dry. 
It can screw up a finish, when you have wet spots and the rest of the slab is cooking off.

Thanks for the compliment. 🤓


----------



## Calidecks

Looks like something I have seen in my tilt-up days. Nice work Tom.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Git R Done

Got the last coat on tonight.


----------



## Leo G

Came out nice except for the sag on the front right of the clipped corner. But I saw that last night and was able to control myself from touching it. Had the paper towel out and ready to screw the whole thing up, but I didn't.

This morning I scraped it with a razor blade til it was flat and got out the fine sandpaper and did 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000 wet sanding. Way too much, it was gloss. Put the 2000 back on and did a little more wet sanding (30 seconds or so) and brought it back down to about satin. No one is going to notice. Topside came out very nice considering it has a 3/4 hour open time. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Leo G

And got it installed today.

Used The original Granite Bracket brackets to support the floating desktop.










The wall angle was off more than I thought. I checked it with a 6' level and a framing square extending it with another 4' level and the wall was inside by 5/16". When I made the counter it's dead square with 3/8" of scribe available. Turns out the wall is out more like 1/2" so I had to tilt the desktop to make that bigger space smaller. That turned a little scribing into a hell of a lot more scribing. But in the end it came out nice. Squeaked it by with about 4 thou clearance at the spindles. A folded paper wouldn't fit in, while not folding it would.




















Now they want a 6' bench for the desktop.


----------



## Jaws

Can't remember if I shared pics of this house when we finished, built last year. I should of gotten some of the garage, it's got a lift in it with a couple Porshes and a G wagon.

It's defintely a custom for the person living there, which is our game, you can have whatever you want. The fan is a windmill off their family ranch where thats built, found a company to make it


----------



## Jaws

A few of one of our customs, the porch will be screened in. The bottom will be screened with expanded metal and screen to let water out but keep bugs "out" - that's a court yard in the middle of the house. Bronze 24 gage mechanical lock standing seam roof, drystack sandstone, board and batten and stucco mix.

I love the Azek Haervest line we used on that boat dock, it's our ninth project with it


----------



## Jaws

This is almost 10 years old. Was a massive project at the time, was stoked. Still friends with owners, pur girls went to the same Christian academy together. I was bagged up full time on these. I honestly miss being the guy on site quite a bit, making calls, putting in work, seeing to all the details.

Was a kitchen/living room remodel and garage addition . 113k all in.... wow 😆- was 2k under budget 

Concrete, framing, demo, trim in house. 

BTW I'd kick a super in the balls for letting thst mud on that limestone. Get some hay MF, I was slipping 😆


----------



## Jaws

Second house I built, bags on whole thing, 2011. Was a guest house really. Concrete, framing, trim etc... Roofed and sided as well

Client was a phsyco - learned a lot on that one. I was 28.


----------



## Rock Headed

Some Custom work today. Outdoor fire pit, dry stone mosaic.


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## Jaws

Interior pics of a nice project I just dropped the Schluter for the showers off at.

I could handle the view from the office 👍

My 10th house with an elevator, I'm going to try to get a hat or something 

I'll get some exterior pics next time. Other than the soffit color it's a pretty cool exterior. Driveway cost more to build than than my house 😆


----------



## Leo G

Have I ever said how much I hate making dentil molding? Especially long runs of it? Not exactly a long run, but it's going to be 64'. I need 54' but it's because I'm doing 4 at a time.

This is the quick sample I made


















Made a simple jig and I'm using a 1/4" spiral downcut bit. Sorta makes it a pain because it packs the slot with chips. But it's pine and the downward shearing force keeps the top chip free.

I bought a 8 1/8"x 16' board and milled it down to 1 1/16" thick. Cut it into 8' lengths to make things easier to handle on the router table. So far I've got one of the 8' boards with the dentil teeth cut into it. I'll route the profile onto the edge and then cut the linear notch last.


----------



## mrcat

That looks almost as bad as sanding

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Leo G said:


> Have I ever said how much I hate making dentil molding? Especially long runs of it? Not exactly a long run, but it's going to be 64'. I need 54' but it's because I'm doing 4 at a time.
> 
> This is the quick sample I made
> View attachment 528819
> 
> 
> View attachment 528820
> 
> 
> Made a simple jig and I'm using a 1/4" spiral downcut bit. Sorta makes it a pain because it packs the slot with chips. But it's pine and the downward shearing force keeps the top chip free.
> 
> I bought a 8 1/8"x 16' board and milled it down to 1 1/16" thick. Cut it into 8' lengths to make things easier to handle on the router table. So far I've got one of the 8' boards with the dentil teeth cut into it. I'll route the profile onto the edge and then cut the linear notch last.
> 
> View attachment 528821
> 
> 
> View attachment 528822


Dang dude, you’re kind of somewhat okay with this wood stuff


----------



## Leo G

mrcat said:


> That looks almost as bad as sanding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sanding is worse, there's so much more of it.

Plus, I have to sand this too.


----------



## Leo G

BC Rollin said:


> Dang dude, you’re kind of somewhat okay with this wood stuff


I dabble.


----------



## Robie

What's the finish going to be on that dentil?


----------



## Leo G

Who cares. All I have to do is make it.

It's exterior and getting primed and painted.










I ran the router jig across the 8.125" board to get the teeth across the whole board. Then I ran the edge through the router table. 1st pass has a 1/4" bed shim so the bit engages properly because the cut is deeper than the bit is designed to do. Then a 2nd pass to complete the profile. Then I cut the part off at 1 7/8". I did both sided of both boards and then cut the molding out of it. Then I had to repeat it once more on the remaining board with the teeth. Got me 8 moldings.

Then I had to cut the square notch out which makes the height of the teeth and the transition to the ogee.


1st profile past. Sorry, no pic of second pass - spaced.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Who cares.


I did.
It's always been a pain to apply any finish to when I've made it.


----------



## Leo G

He asked me to prime it and I told him no way. Tough to do by spraying and slow as molasses to do with a brush. Spraying leaves all the corners dry. I've done it with very low pressures and very close. It works but it can get sloppy in a hurry if you let your mind wander for a second.

I got a nice new sharp all carbide spiral downcut bit to do this so there wouldn't be a need to sand every single tooth. The quickest way to do dentil is on a radial arm saw with a pin that registers the gap so you have even teeth. But it always leaves a crappy finish with tons of sanding. You really gain no time. It took me about 35-40 minutes to do each board full of teeth. Where as I think it would take about half that with a radial arm saw, maybe even less. But then you are stuck with trying to make it look good with sanding.


----------



## asgoodasdead

renovating a 428,000 sq ft office building and found this today which was really cool


----------



## Robie

Very cool.


----------



## Leo G

Put it right back up there and say something similar.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Leo G said:


> Put it right back up there and say something similar.


I found a beer bottle in a side wall of a step from 1952 in a church. Meant to leave that with another in a Ziploc with a note saying "This is what they drank in '52. This is what I drank in '02. What you guys drinking in 2052?"

Never did. Loser 🙁


----------



## Ed Corrigan

My side gig of doing a patio. In my spare time... After "real work"... In the 93 degree heat... In full sun... Cause it was too hot to stay at work... . 🙄

I know how to dial it down for weather...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Only pic of "real job" so far. Went to rebuild steps and found a little rot. I'll get more pics tomorrow to show situation better.


----------



## asevereid

Filler work at the boss' home.
Started a small Allan block wall yesterday. Finished that and some turf today.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

asevereid said:


> Filler work at the boss' home.
> Started a small Allan block wall yesterday. Finished that and some turf today.
> View attachment 528872
> 
> View attachment 528871
> 
> View attachment 528870
> 
> View attachment 528873
> 
> View attachment 528869


You got one of them German levels? Always reading right?


----------



## asevereid

Ed Corrigan said:


> You got one of them German levels? Always reading right?


Right or wrong, it's between the lines 😅👌


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> Have I ever said how much I hate making dentil molding? Especially long runs of it? Not exactly a long run, but it's going to be 64'. I need 54' but it's because I'm doing 4 at a time.
> 
> This is the quick sample I made
> View attachment 528819
> 
> 
> View attachment 528820
> 
> 
> Made a simple jig and I'm using a 1/4" spiral downcut bit. Sorta makes it a pain because it packs the slot with chips. But it's pine and the downward shearing force keeps the top chip free.
> 
> I bought a 8 1/8"x 16' board and milled it down to 1 1/16" thick. Cut it into 8' lengths to make things easier to handle on the router table. So far I've got one of the 8' boards with the dentil teeth cut into it. I'll route the profile onto the edge and then cut the linear notch last.
> 
> View attachment 528821
> 
> 
> View attachment 528822


Can't you just buy that at the store?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Nothing much, had to convert a euro overlay to an overlay pocket system. I’ll install the filler piece once it gets finished. 










Tom


----------



## Leo G

Filler at the top too?


----------



## Leo G

TxElectrician said:


> Can't you just buy that at the store?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


My historic society dentil shop closed down just 2 days ago. I was disappointed to say the least.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Filler at the top too?


Yep, only way to. make it work on an existing.

This hardware mounted to the partition instead of the box.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

asgoodasdead said:


> renovating a 428,000 sq ft office building and found this today which was really cool


Did that dude leave his ssn?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

rblakes1 said:


> Did that dude leave his ssn?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


yeah back then that was your worker ID and i guess you really didn’t have to worry about identity theft no internet etc. now we have U#s we use instead


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

@Jaws 

You guys frame that pentagon roof in house?

Nice project. 👍


----------



## BC Rollin

Set the door for the safe room. I used to take the door out and just set the frame. Never had much trouble with the door closing and fitting properly in the opening. The last one needed a slight adjustment. Lucky I guess. But after that one I told my dad, let’s do the next one and leave the door in the frame, should be guaranteed that everything will be good. We will see.

Wrapped it in plastic to protect it from mortar. Block mason will have to cut the plastic as he goes up to fit the blocks into the jamb but at least it will be protected for awhile. And of course I’ll tell him “keep that door clean”


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Tornado safe room, or home invader safe room?


----------



## VinylHanger

asgoodasdead said:


> renovating a 428,000 sq ft office building and found this today which was really cool


That dude would be 99 years old. Puts thing in perspective. Seems like just yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

TxElectrician said:


> Can't you just buy that at the store?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Every time I think a trim is standard, I find out it isn't.

My local architectural millwork place has had random over runs a few times that saved my bacon.

But when they are out, you won't find anything like it anywhere else.

A planer and router tablebis pretty standard stuff for our work these days.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Tornado safe room, or home invader safe room?


Tornado safe room

Although they’d make a pretty good home invasion safe room too. This one not so much because it’s separate from the living space, across the carport, next to the storage room.


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> Every time I think a trim is standard, I find out it isn't.
> 
> My local architectural millwork place has had random over runs a few times that saved my bacon.
> 
> But when they are out, you won't find anything like it anywhere else.
> 
> A planer and router tablebis pretty standard stuff for our work these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I make custom molding all the time.


----------



## Leo G

Asked to make paneled jambs for a doorway into a kitchen. I matched the shaker detail of their cabinets. Panels top, left and right with beaded casing legs. Eventually they are getting stairs that will go across the whole opening so the casing won't look like it's just floating there.

Started off with a opening cut wider in brick. Which makes this whole project a joy 










This side was the hardest to do because I was alone. Sized the casings and pocket screwed them together as a unit. and then put them up. Used my screw gun case, a flashlight and a small board to support the casing on the left and it worked well. Things are sorta floating on that side because there's nothing but brick. I used a few dabs of silicon to secure things.










The other side had studs available to nail into so it went much easier, plus there was a floor.









Hard to see but the fridge cabinet casing butts to the paneled jamb with a 3/16" margin reveal. I used pocket screws to attach them together because there was a 2" space available for the screwgun to access. Just enough room to do it.


----------



## David-Remodeler

Spent the first part of the week wrapping up this painting job. A remodeling contractor friend added to the second story half wall to turn the loft into another bedroom and asked me to paint it. Customer ended up wanting the whole living room and hall painted and a bunch of drywall repaired too (this is where I found the stapled corner bead I was posting about earlier). I forgot how much work these two story rooms are to paint, I jacked up my wrist pretty good maneuvering the 18” roller on a 16 foot pole around all the furniture.


----------



## David-Remodeler

Then I finally got back to finish this job now that I finally had some good door knobs (definitely liked the Emtek ones, may have to start using those more). 
Before:








After:
































Also installed a few smaller columns and panels and replaced four doors and their casing. Thank you Dan Pattison for inspiration and help with material selection on the door casing.


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> Who cares. All I have to do is make it.
> 
> It's exterior and getting primed and painted.
> 
> View attachment 528855
> 
> 
> I ran the router jig across the 8.125" board to get the teeth across the whole board. Then I ran the edge through the router table. 1st pass has a 1/4" bed shim so the bit engages properly because the cut is deeper than the bit is designed to do. Then a 2nd pass to complete the profile. Then I cut the part off at 1 7/8". I did both sided of both boards and then cut the molding out of it. Then I had to repeat it once more on the remaining board with the teeth. Got me 8 moldings.
> 
> Then I had to cut the square notch out which makes the height of the teeth and the transition to the ogee.
> 
> 
> 1st profile past. Sorry, no pic of second pass - spaced.
> View attachment 528857


Did you consider PVC?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

David-Remodeler said:


> Then I finally got back to finish this job now that I finally had some good door knobs (definitely liked the Emtek ones, may have to start using those more).
> Before:
> View attachment 528925
> 
> After:
> View attachment 528929
> 
> View attachment 528926
> 
> View attachment 528927
> 
> View attachment 528928
> 
> Also installed a few smaller columns and panels and replaced four doors and their casing. Thank you Dan Pattison for inspiration and help with material selection on the door casing.
> View attachment 528932
> 
> View attachment 528933
> 
> View attachment 528930
> 
> View attachment 528934
> 
> View attachment 528931


Emtek are nice, although the pocket door pulls we are using on this present build are cumbersome for people with poor dexterity. 
They work a little too hard and you can't get enough finger on them to turn.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

META said:


> Did you consider PVC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh gawd no.


----------



## tjbnwi

META said:


> Did you consider PVC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He’d have that snow in his shop until his wife shoveled it for him.

Tom


----------



## Robie

Ouch ☕


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> He’d have that snow in his shop until his wife shoveled it for him.
> 
> Tom


No way to really vacuum the Colt router I used. Plus I don't think it's appropriate for a historic house.


----------



## Platesurfer

Look what the framer did... Finally got around to putting the doors and gable on my vanity carcass.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Crappy picture but here it is on the house. From the street in my car with the cell phone camera on zoom. It does not fare well.


----------



## Leo G

Platesurfer said:


> Look what the framer did... Finally got around to putting the doors and gable on my vanity carcass.
> View attachment 529036
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


So the right cabinet door isn't going to hit the bathroom door casing when it opens?


----------



## hdavis

Shhhhh


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Crappy picture but here it is on the house. From the street in my car with the cell phone camera on zoom. It does not fare well.
> 
> View attachment 529031


That's historical?
I was expecting something a bit more... something.


----------



## Platesurfer

Leo G said:


> So the right cabinet door isn't going to hit the bathroom door casing when it opens?


Damn right it will... Small bathroom. It does open about 85 degrees. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Robie said:


> That's historical?
> I was expecting something a bit more... something.



Historic just means more money and more PITA. I could be a salt box, pine slab cabin, whatever.


----------



## Hate Stress

Jaws said:


> Interior pics of a nice project I just dropped the Schluter for the showers off at.
> 
> I could handle the view from the office 👍
> 
> My 10th house with an elevator, I'm going to try to get a hat or something
> 
> I'll get some exterior pics next time. Other than the soffit color it's a pretty cool exterior. Driveway cost more to build than than my house 😆
> View attachment 528734
> 
> View attachment 528738
> 
> View attachment 528737
> 
> View attachment 528736
> 
> View attachment 528733
> 
> View attachment 528735
> 
> View attachment 528732


Looks good. Does your paint sub spray everything on nc (walls/ceiling/trim)? Finish is consistent and almost has a build like Sherwin Williams Pro Mar or Super Paint


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> That's historical?
> I was expecting something a bit more... something.


All I did was make the molding.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> All I did was make the molding.


I know.
It just seems with all those non historical downspouts, pvc would habe been a better choice.


----------



## hdavis

Robie said:


> I know.
> It just seems with all those non historical downspouts, pvc would habe been a better choice.


It's the usual way to go here. Original architectural wood gets a wood repair or replace. Places like bowdoin college will tear out original wood and replace with whatever, but most residential work doesn't.


----------



## Jaws

Hate Stress said:


> Looks good. Does your paint sub spray everything on nc (walls/ceiling/trim)? Finish is consistent and almost has a build like Sherwin Williams Pro Mar or Super Paint


Kind of. We get him to do.it the easy we had our in-house paint crew do it for years. PVA primer on walls and ceiling, oil based primer on moldings. Sand moldings amd vacuum, spray coat of Proc Classic alkyd on moldings, sand, vacuum, second coat. 

Walls are SW Duration, normally brushed and rolled, sometimes sprayed but bankrolled. 2 coats. 

Ceilings Pro Mar 200 if white, two coats, if same as walls or 50% color Duaration

I'm fine with super paint, but we like the Matte sheen in Duration line


----------



## Hate Stress

Jaws said:


> Kind of. We get him to do.it the easy we had our in-house paint crew do it for years. PVA primer on walls and ceiling, oil based primer on moldings. Sand moldings amd vacuum, spray coat of Proc Classic alkyd on moldings, sand, vacuum, second coat.
> 
> Walls are SW Duration, normally brushed and rolled, sometimes sprayed but bankrolled. 2 coats.
> 
> Ceilings Pro Mar 200 if white, two coats, if same as walls or 50% color Duaration
> 
> I'm fine with super paint, but we like the Matte sheen in Duration line


I'm primarily on the residential repaint side but yeah Duration matte is one of the best wall paints out there and oil trim paint is the best with all that sunlight it'll hardly amber. Most builders I've seen in the nc world will do great work overall but go low/mid grade on the paint and cut it with water sometimes. What a difference with high grade paint on new drywall.


----------



## Pompanosix

Robie said:


> That's historical?
> I was expecting something a bit more... something.


Historical = old


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> Not to be a pest but can you briefly explain the process?


1) the drawer faces are sized and checked for proper fit

2) template of the proper size is placed on horizontal centerline of the drawer, the top of the template aligns with the top of the face. The ”notch” is traced onto the drawer face. We eyeball the notch to make sure it looks right

3) track is place on the line, scoring cuts are made, this just makes the jigsaw work easier, not a necessary step

4) jigsaw cut is made along the inner edge of the track saw cut

5) template is placed back on the face, clamped or 2 sided CNC tape used to hold the template in place

6) 1010 router with 1/2” top bearing pattern bit to trim to the template

7) spindle sander to clean up the corners, they do burn a little

8) break edges

Each face takes a couple of minutes

Drawer boxes are made 1/2” shorter than the notch in the face.

Tom


----------



## reggi

That’s too many steps.


----------



## tjbnwi

reggi said:


> That’s too many steps.


Not enough steps to get you to the second floor of an average 2 story home……

Tom


----------



## Robie

That's what I'm having trouble visualizing...getting a smooth surface at the 90* inside corners.
That's completed with a jigsaw? How does a spindle sander come into play with that...or does it?


----------



## Leo G

1010 Festool router with a top bearing bit rides on the template.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> 1010 Festool router with a top bearing bit rides on the template.


Yup, I understand that. But the bit is still round and can only get into the corner so far.


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> That's what I'm having trouble visualizing...getting a smooth surface at the 90* inside corners.
> That's completed with a jigsaw? How does a spindle sander come into play with that...or does it?


The jigsaw removes most of the spoilage, you leave a little extra in the corners, the router will remove this and shape the corner to a 1/4” radius. Think about it as you’re installing a sink, you round the corners in the top so they do not expose when you place the sink as they would if you cut straight lines into the corner. 

The spindle sander cleans up the light burning that may be in the corner.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> Yup, I understand that. But the bit is still round and can only get into the corner so far.


May not be obvious, but the corners have a 1/4” radius. 

If I need a real tight corner, I do have 1/16” router bits, these leave a 1/32nd radius.

Tom


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> May not be obvious, but the corners have a 1/4” radius.
> 
> If I need a real tight corner, I do have 1/16” router bits, these leave a 1/32nd radius.
> 
> Tom


I have a 1/4" flush cut bit. Bottom bearing but only a 3/4" cutting surface so it can be limiting. Gives a pretty tight corner, but it's still rounded.


----------



## Robie

tjbnwi said:


> May not be obvious, but the corners have a 1/4” radius.
> 
> If I need a real tight corner, I do have 1/16” router bits, these leave a 1/32nd radius.
> 
> Tom


Okay...I was looking more at the second picture and it looked like a sharp corner.
Got it.


----------



## Robie

I've always done them with a curved cutout.
Place the template on....jigsaw almost to the line.
Template taped in place.
Flush cut router bit and done.

Thanks.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I have a 1/4" flush cut bit. Bottom bearing but only a 3/4" cutting surface so it can be limiting. Gives a pretty tight corner, but it's still rounded.


I have a 1/4” it’s bottom bearing compression bit, 1” cutting area I believe.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Like this


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> I have a 1/4” it’s bottom bearing compression bit, 1” cutting area I believe.
> 
> Tom


Were'd you get that? Looked, never could find anything longer than 3/4" Or is it a spiral bit with a double bearing on the bottom. I might have seen them.


----------



## tjbnwi

When have not been asked to do an arched hand hold….yet.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Were'd you get that? Looked, never could find anything longer than 3/4" Or is it a spiral bit with a double bearing on the bottom. I might have seen them.


Precision, 1-1/8” cutting area.

Yes, it is a compression bit, cuts up and down at the same time.





__





Straight & Spiral :: Flush Trim :: 1/4" Compression Flush Trim Solid Carbide Spiral Router Bit - 1/4" Shank - Yonico 33400-SC


Solid carbide flush trim bits significantly outperform standard flush trim router bits and excel where standard flush trim bits are lacking producing extremely smooth finished surfaces on some of the most demanding materials and applications The solid carbide construction allows complex




www.precisionbits.com





Tom


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Like this


Almost but with the top edges curved also.
Can't find a picture.


----------



## Leo G

Yonico, I have a couple made by them. They're OK


----------



## Jaws

Starting another custom on Lake LBJ, SRB Custom, over 7k ft. 2 story boat dock, the decks on second floor are over 1700 ft, Azek Harvest Line. Pretty cool house, elevator, nice finishes and fixture/appliance package, the main room on second floor has 3 opposing vaults with wood ceilings and faux exposed timbers. Gonna be fun to cut that ****er in


----------



## Platesurfer

Awkward spot to cap a new window... Damn I hate window installs.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Hope that ladder didn't skid on the pavers...


----------



## Calidecks

Also have a 1000 s.f. Deck to build (again)

















Tomorrow we'll install out-lookers fascia and get it sheet ed.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## BC Rollin

Calidecks said:


> Also have a 1000 s.f. Deck to build (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we'll install out-lookers fascia and get it sheet ed.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Didn’t know y’all used OSB out in Cali !! 🙂 usually see plywood


----------



## Calidecks

BC Rollin said:


> Didn’t know y’all used OSB out in Cali !!  usually see plywood


Pretty much everything is OSB. My opinion of plywood is it's **** these days. Never flat and full of voids. It seems.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## BC Rollin

Calidecks said:


> Pretty much everything is OSB. My opinion of plywood is it's **** these days. Never flat and full of voids. It seems.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I hate fighting with warped plywood


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> Also have a 1000 s.f. Deck to build (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we'll install out-lookers fascia and get it sheet ed.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


The deck framing in the back drop is a deck I built about 17 years ago. I'm doing a complete redo. There was nothing wrong with it but they needed to demo to get a built-in hot tub and built-in BBQ island.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Is a 2/12 adequate for a comp roof?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> Is a 2/12 adequate for a comp roof?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


No.


----------



## Calidecks

hdavis said:


> No.


What's the minimum pitch? What if I use peel and stick as an underlayment?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

3/12 is considered minimum.


----------



## Calidecks

Everything in reading says 2:12


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> What's the minimum pitch? What if I use peel and stick as an underlayment?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Functionally, if you go over the whole thing with I&WS, you can put them on. You just have to check with your codes guy to make sure he doesn't have heartburn over it.


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> Everything in reading says 2:12
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Bottom line here is check the installation instructions. Certainteed allows shingles down to 2/12 if their I&WS equivalent fully covers the deck. 

They should all be similar.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Calidecks said:


> Everything in reading says 2:12
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Code here is 2/12 over I&W with a note about manufactures approval for shingles.


----------



## ChrWright

Helper...


----------



## Rio

Calidecks said:


> Everything in reading says 2:12
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Wouldn't hurt to check with the AHJ also


----------



## Calidecks

Bizarre rain day today had to roll up early










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Rio

We're getting it down here too but not as much, radio said Orange County was getting some pretty good rain, beaches closed because of lightning.
Some sort of tropical flow.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

ChrWright said:


> View attachment 529146
> 
> 
> Helper...


Quality control....

"Nope. No good! Just don't smell right. Send it all back!"


----------



## ChrWright

960 pieces...


----------



## Leo G

Hope you're a patient guy.


----------



## ChrWright

Rise...


----------



## Robie

Interesting...I wonder if "you can hang the moosehead if I can hang this chandelier" discussion ever came into play.


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## Leo G

That was quick.


----------



## ChrWright

Leo G said:


> That was quick.


I had good help. Biggest pain was unwrapping all the glass pieces.


----------



## Tinstaafl

So, was that hourly or piecework?


----------



## Leo G

ChrWright said:


> I had good help. Biggest pain was unwrapping all the glass pieces.


Woulda really sucked if you had to do it by yourself.


----------



## ChrWright

Tinstaafl said:


> So, was that hourly or piecework?


It was a bid job and included installing the lift.

The lift was the bigger pain. 2 days in a hot attic.


----------



## ChrWright

June 27, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## Jaws

A little house we are building in Castell on the Colorado River. Building the big house in 2024, this is the guest house/River house


----------



## Jaws

I told my super to roll felt or hay out around the house to protect masonry, he got in just before rain. 

Pretty cool house for the budget, the framed in back doors are because of a supplier who went out of business, a lot of drama there I'll detail if I ver get over my uncontrolled rage 😆. I bought some cheap sliders to replace two 16' X 8' sliders. Will pay to remove drywall and siding outside when we replace 

Not a fan of the cabinet finish. Exact match for cleints wishes


----------



## Leo G

Well got it done. Close enough (I hope).


----------



## hdavis

Looks good from here!


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Well got it done. Close enough (I hope).
> 
> View attachment 529434


Very nice


----------



## Leo G

hdavis said:


> Looks good from here!


It's a matte finish and it won't be fully there for at least a week, probably 2 by the time it's fully flattened out.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Well got it done. Close enough (I hope).
> 
> View attachment 529434


 

Tom


----------



## TxElectrician

ChrWright said:


> It was a bid job and included installing the lift.
> 
> The lift was the bigger pain. 2 days in a hot attic.


I've only installed 2 lifts, last one probably 20 years ago.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrWright

TxElectrician said:


> I've only installed 2 lifts, last one probably 20 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


This was our first, and was an Aladdin unit. I was impressed overall with how it was engineered. 700 lb capacity for a roughly 400 lb fixture. We did have to tap the canopy base and one of the downrod supports to fit the lift base and do some machining to reinforce it. (...along with two trips to the store and an Amazon purchase for taps and bits I'll likely never use again).

(Oh and jack with the framing as, of course, the centerline of the room had a joist in the way.)

With a 20' ceiling it would have been a bear to install the light without the lift and a royal PITA to change bulbs. Luckily, the house has a crazy intense A/V setup and had spare conduit runs from the basement mechanical room to the attic for the feeds. The tech folks will integrate it into the house Crestron system eventually but we installed a Caseta/Pico remote dimmer in the attic so they can control it in the mean time. Crestron has crazy lead times for devices apparently so they may not see that for a few months. 

I'm annoyed the lift control integrated coverplate doesn't fit flush to the wall over a standard remodel box. Will have to swap it with something thinner. 

I actually thought assembling the 960 pieces of glass would be the most time consuming but the lift work devoured the time savings we had there.


----------



## Leo G

overanalyze said:


> Took down. Forgot my address was in there
> ..DM me if you want a set.


What are the 2" holes for at the top of the table?


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> What are the 2" holes for at the top of the table?


I use pipe flanges and iron pipe and hang the sections on a wall when not in use..l


----------



## Leo G




----------



## BC Rollin

A couple of houses we have going up right now.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Been a while since I framed something this tall
Crane was onsite from 9-12
8am and then 4pm


----------



## Randy Bush

New job starting . Up in the mountains. Pulled my Rv up and staying during the week 
2 hrs road time and fuel ever day. Nope. Gets new soffit and fascia. New LP Smart side
And completely new deck. Will be doing g most of it by myself
New entry doors.






























Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 529856
> 
> View attachment 529855
> 
> View attachment 529858
> 
> View attachment 529857
> 
> View attachment 529860
> 
> 
> A couple of houses we have going up right now.





Nice project.

Never see that here. We always sheet walls before roof goes on here.

But I see pics of it done like that a lot in other areas. 👍


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nice project.
> 
> Never see that here. We always sheet walls before roof goes on here.
> 
> But I see pics of it done like that a lot in other areas. 👍


Thank you. When I first got into building and worked for another guy we did a lot of the framing in-house and we would frame, plumb and straighten walls, sheath the walls and then do the roof, like you 

My framers sub out the sheathing so based on the process it all gets framed first. I think they would frame it all first even if they sheathed it themselves.


----------



## Jaws

An addition we are building on Lake LBJ, there's 8 coffers in the great room ceiling, 20' ht


----------



## 623Carpenter

In progress furniture commission. African mahogany 5 drawer dresser. I still have to make the drawer fronts and pulls. Should be spraying the clear by Wednesday.


----------



## Leo G

Nice. Not sure about the black inlays. Design is nice. Lets see how the drawer fronts pull everything together.

I don't get to do much furniture. They always freak at the price.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Nice. Not sure about the black inlays. Design is nice. Lets see how the drawer fronts pull everything together.
> 
> I don't get to do much furniture. They always freak at the price.


Yeah, when that happens with a custom design, I usually ask them... Can you get this as a mass-produced product from IKEA (or some other store)? No... exactly, it's made for you not mass-produced, and that take extra time, consideration, higher quality materials and finishes and the skill to pull it altogether, but you're better off looking at it like this... this custom piece is generational... gonna' last you a long time, and can be passed to your kids if you want, but lets say 20 years... over 20 years your cost of ownership to get exactly what you want, that nobody else has, in the materials and finish you want is actually less than most people spend each month on coffee or cell phone service...

Puts it into perspective for them...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

KAP said:


> Yeah, when that happens with a custom design, I usually ask them... Can you get this as a mass-produced product from IKEA (or some other store)? No... exactly, it's made for you not mass-produced, and that take extra time, consideration, higher quality materials and finishes and the skill to pull it altogether, but you're better off looking at it like this... this custom piece is generational... gonna' last you a long time, and can be passed to your kids if you want, but lets say 20 years... over 20 years your cost of ownership to get exactly what you want, that nobody else has, in the materials and finish you want is actually less than most people spend each month on coffee or cell phone service...
> 
> Puts it into perspective for them...


I know an Eskimo that could use some ice. Wanna take that sales call for me? 😆


----------



## KAP

Ed Corrigan said:


> I know an Eskimo that could use some ice. Wanna take that sales call for me? 😆


Even Eskimo's have lazy people who'd rather go to the fridge for an ice cube for their drink rather than have to go outside in the cold to chip their own and deal with the melted mess on their counters... think of all the time they'd save not to mention energy letting the cold in...  so it actually costs them to chip that free ice... 

All joking aside, when you break something down into an ownership cost of the expected use/life of the product, they start to realize how much money they spend on stuff that literally comes and goes...


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## mattsk8

623Carpenter said:


> In progress furniture commission. African mahogany 5 drawer dresser. I still have to make the drawer fronts and pulls. Should be spraying the clear by Wednesday.
> View attachment 530015


Nice work, love this! Just curious, what did you use for slides? Asking because I see all kinds of different things on dressers.


----------



## 623Carpenter

mattsk8 said:


> Nice work, love this! Just curious, what did you use for slides? Asking because I see all kinds of different things on dressers.


Hettich Quadro undermounts. First time using them. They're ok I guess but I really don't care for the front clip. It seems cheap and flimsy compared to the Blum. Problem is I can't source Blum in a reasonable time frame to save my life. I've got a couple sets of KV coming in a few weeks for another project so we'll see if those are better.


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## Leo G

Good to see some work out of ya. Lately you've just been Mr Meme.


----------



## Leo G

And then there were 4


----------



## Robie

Shame about the middle one.


----------



## Randy Bush

Progress on job. Lot of water damage from over the years to fix. Got deck lumber package yesterday so can get going more on that.






























Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Not a current job, but a pretty nice house I built 15 years ago, with photos. For sale.









214 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007 - HAR.com


214 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $6,500,000. It is a 0.83 Acre(s) Lot, 7,856 SQFT, 5 Beds, 6 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Not a current job, but a pretty nice house I built 15 years ago, with photos. For sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214 Terrace Drive, Houston TX 77007 - HAR.com
> 
> 
> 214 Terrace Drive Houston TX 77007 is listed for sale for $6,500,000. It is a 0.83 Acre(s) Lot, 7,856 SQFT, 5 Beds, 6 Full Bath(s) & 2 Half Bath(s) in Houston. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.har.com


Is that plaster? 

I like the groin ceiling detail, we have one starting this fall that has a long hallway with a groin ceiling


----------



## AllanE

The entire interior is Venetian plaster. The floor was reclaimed stone 4" thick imported from France. Roof tile came from Spain.


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Is that plaster?
> 
> I like the groin ceiling detail, we have one starting this fall that has a long hallway with a groin ceiling


Had a groin ceiling made out of Styrofoam cut from a CNC machine. Comes with mesh tape embedded in all the corners fully plastered and installed by the drywall guys.

It was small though.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> The entire interior is Venetian plaster. The floor was reclaimed stone 4" thick imported from France. Roof tile came from Spain.


Legit. 👍


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Had a groin ceiling made out of Styrofoam cut from a CNC machine. Comes with mesh tape embedded in all the corners fully plastered and installed by the drywall guys.
> 
> It was small though.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I framed one once in an entry way from another builder when I was a carpenter, I didn't have a smart phone then lol.

They sell kits for groin ceilings I hear work well but we are framing in house and my lead guy wants to frame it not use a kit.


----------



## Calidecks

Didn't know they sold kits. I just took a picture to my architectural foam guy and dimensions and he went from there. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> Didn't know they sold kits. I just took a picture to my architectural foam guy and dimensions and he went from there.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


My main architect sent it to me, I can't imagine paying for an architect kit but if it was straight and simple I'd kit a groin, I agree with Juan that it's safer all the way around to frame it - if I could get a custom foam guy to do what your talking about to measure and fab I'd defintely take that. Time is money, labor ain't cheap 









Archway, Ceiling, & Wall Design Kits


We manufacture low-cost framing kits for your hard to build stuff. See for yourself how we can take something so complex, time-consuming, and costly, and make it so easy that you cannot help but recall the similarities of what it was like to paint by by number.




www.archwaysandceilings.com


----------



## hdavis

Remember this?









Custom Trays Ceiling


I hope they will inspire somebody.




www.contractortalk.com


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## BC Rollin

My buddy and I made and installed mounting blocks in preparation for the siding crew getting started. Adjustable depth box. I think we are the only company around that uses mounting blocks. Ordered siding package today and asked my salesman if they had any pre-made butt joint flashing, he said “no, nobody else uses it. They just caulk”. Told him to send a roll of #30 felt.

My buddy jokingly told me I should get in a picture , and I was feeling salty so…


----------



## BC Rollin

This is my first time using mounting blocks and will become my SOP. For a sconce light beside an exterior door should I mount my pancake box straight to the block or hole saw through the block and fasten the pancake to the sheathing? Or hole saw through it and then fur out behind the pancake so that it’s flush with the face of the block?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We use them out here so the Hardie butts them. What's wrong in those pics up there??


----------



## Jaws

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 530159
> 
> View attachment 530160
> View attachment 530162
> 
> View attachment 530161
> 
> 
> My buddy and I made and installed mounting blocks in preparation for the siding crew getting started. Adjustable depth box. I think we are the only company around that uses mounting blocks. Ordered siding package today and asked my salesman if they had any pre-made butt joint flashing, he said “no, nobody else uses it. They just caulk”. Told him to send a roll of #30 felt.
> 
> My buddy jokingly told me I should get in a picture , and I was feeling salty so…



We do the same thing, cedar. I'll snap a pic at home


----------



## TPS BOCO

Fix on this- f;/kers just filled in a window well. There’s a basement bathroom and bedroom behind this. Damn upload- wrong order but you get the picture.


----------



## Lettusbee

Turn em in. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

As I’ve worked I’ve learned more of the story- real estate agent that sold it and her contractor husband did it. I’m pissed off on the clients behalf- they’re getting a lawyer on it. I’ll do everything I can to help them.


Lettusbee said:


> Turn em in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Seems as if one call to the building department could get it sorted out. 
Stop work order and all that. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

Dang...........


----------



## bytor

Currently finishing up the stonework on our own garage. We broke ground around this time last year, and have been poking away at it ever since (minus a 5 month hiatus during the winter months).


----------



## Leo G

Like the stone front with the arch


----------



## Ed Corrigan

bytor said:


> Currently finishing up the stonework on our own garage. We broke ground around this time last year, and have been poking away at it ever since (minus a 5 month hiatus during the winter months).
> 
> View attachment 530189
> 
> 
> View attachment 530190


The cobbler's kids did alright on this one!

Beautiful building. Now THAT'S what stonework looks like!


----------



## ChrWright

Decisions decisions. Homeowner is second guessing roof choice: cedar vs asphalt dimensional.

Mockup:



















We had some cedar panel left from doing all of the gables 10 years ago so I placed them up there as a mockup

Dimensional single samples are what we roofed the house with at the same time.

My first choice for the design was standing seam copper but landed on cedar.


----------



## bytor

Leo G said:


> Like the stone front with the arch





Ed Corrigan said:


> The cobbler's kids did alright on this one!
> 
> Beautiful building. Now THAT'S what stonework looks like!


Thanks Leo and Ed. I figured it was an absolute must to push the limits on the budget and get carried away with the stonework.


----------



## Randy Bush

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 530159
> 
> View attachment 530160
> View attachment 530162
> 
> View attachment 530161
> 
> 
> My buddy and I made and installed mounting blocks in preparation for the siding crew getting started. Adjustable depth box. I think we are the only company around that uses mounting blocks. Ordered siding package today and asked my salesman if they had any pre-made butt joint flashing, he said “no, nobody else uses it. They just caulk”. Told him to send a roll of #30 felt.
> 
> My buddy jokingly told me I should get in a picture , and I was feeling salty so…


Get your the Sharkshin flashing packs.much better than felt and easier to use. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

BC Rollin said:


> This is my first time using mounting blocks and will become my SOP. For a sconce light beside an exterior door should I mount my pancake box straight to the block or hole saw through the block and fasten the pancake to the sheathing? Or hole saw through it and then fur out behind the pancake so that it’s flush with the face of the block?


Most of the time I drill and use the 3 1/2 round retro boxes, fiberglass ones









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

bytor said:


> Thanks Leo and Ed. I figured it was an absolute must to push the limits on the budget and get carried away with the stonework.


The stone is bought... Might as well show off the talents to the old lady and make 'er pretty.😆

It's only time...



Mine would love it if I were so generous, lol


----------



## BC Rollin

Randy Bush said:


> Most of the time I drill and use the 3 1/2 round retro boxes, fiberglass ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk




















Thanks , I’ll definitely check out the flashing you mentioned. Gotta roll with the felt on this job as they are starting in the morning.

We ended up hole sawing through the blocks and I’m going to try the pancake method in this one. Will keep in mind about a deeper remodel box for future ones. Have two more houses that will get siding soon.

Buddy and I finished all of the blocks today. I believe there are 16. This is a shot of the busiest wall. Dryer vent and bath fan up top, receptacle, solid block for hose Bibb to be drilled through, dryer vent downstairs, line sets and two disconnects.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We always use cap nails with Tyvek.


----------



## BC Rollin

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We always use cap nails with Tyvek.


I’m an equal opportunity guy. I’ll use cap nails or staples.


----------



## Snobnd

ChrWright said:


> Decisions decisions. Homeowner is second guessing roof choice: cedar vs asphalt dimensional.
> 
> Mockup:
> 
> View attachment 530193
> 
> 
> View attachment 530194
> 
> 
> We had some cedar panel left from doing all of the gables 10 years ago so I placed them up there as a mockup
> 
> Dimensional single samples are what we roofed the house with at the same time.
> 
> My first choice for the design was standing seam copper but landed on cedar.
> 
> What's your vote?


And my question would be why you did not alternate the shingles on the outside corner? Not a big fan of the look!


----------



## Snobnd

bytor said:


> Currently finishing up the stonework on our own garage. We broke ground around this time last year, and have been poking away at it ever since (minus a 5 month hiatus during the winter months).
> 
> View attachment 530189
> 
> 
> View attachment 530190


I love the design with the arched opening and the stepping of the stone makes it look like an angry garage that eats expensive cars…lol


----------



## VinylHanger

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 530220
> 
> View attachment 530221
> 
> 
> Thanks , I’ll definitely check out the flashing you mentioned. Gotta roll with the felt on this job as they are starting in the morning.
> 
> We ended up hole sawing through the blocks and I’m going to try the pancake method in this one. Will keep in mind about a deeper remodel box for future ones. Have two more houses that will get siding soon.
> 
> Buddy and I finished all of the blocks today. I believe there are 16. This is a shot of the busiest wall. Dryer vent and bath fan up top, receptacle, solid block for hose Bibb to be drilled through, dryer vent downstairs, line sets and two disconnects.


I always run my blocks as I go. That way if the siding isn't perfect, you can match the blocks to it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

VinylHanger said:


> I always run my blocks as I go. That way if the siding isn't perfect, you can match the blocks to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


If I was installing the siding I like that idea. But since I’m not, and I didn’t want the amigos doing the blocking details, we story poled the siding courses, think we will hit really close on them.


----------



## BC Rollin

My buddy and I were discussing why the industry standard is to cut a 45 slit in the housewrap when prepping an opening for flashing, instead of just cutting a straight vertical slit on each end.

Anyone smarter than us know the answer?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

BC Rollin said:


> My buddy and I were discussing why the industry standard is to cut a 45 slit in the housewrap when prepping an opening for flashing, instead of just cutting a straight vertical slit on each end.
> 
> Anyone smarter than us know the answer?


You can do a. Straight flap across the top if you want. 👍


----------



## Lettusbee

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We always use cap nails with Tyvek.


I use cap nails if it's going to be exposed to the wind for a while before siding goes up. Otherwise, staples. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

We always used cap nails when we used tyvek. 

I had to bang em, **** these kids 😆


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Bathroom remodel is coming along. 😳 🙄


----------



## Leo G

That looks better


----------



## Lettusbee

BC Rollin said:


> My buddy and I were discussing why the industry standard is to cut a 45 slit in the housewrap when prepping an opening for flashing, instead of just cutting a straight vertical slit on each end.
> 
> Anyone smarter than us know the answer?


Couldn't tell ya why, but the diagonal cut is specified in the AAMA installation manual. 
You're in Canada right? Who's in charge of telling you how to detail penetrations there?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Jaws said:


> We always used cap nails when we used tyvek.
> 
> I had to bang em, **** these kids 😆


No slap staplers for you!


----------



## BC Rollin

Lettusbee said:


> Couldn't tell ya why, but the diagonal cut is specified in the AAMA installation manual.
> You're in Canada right? Who's in charge of telling you how to detail penetrations there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’m in Mississippi 🙂. But don’t worry, you’re not the first person to think I’m in Canada


----------



## 623Carpenter

The inferior designer I'm working with approved these drawer pulls, so I put them on. And now I find out I need a new spray tip so off to SW I go tomorrow.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BC Rollin said:


> I’m an equal opportunity guy. I’ll use cap nails or staples.


staples void the warranty. That's why we use Green Guard because we can use staples according to manufactures specs.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

ChrWright said:


> Decisions decisions. Homeowner is second guessing roof choice: cedar vs asphalt dimensional.
> 
> Mockup:
> 
> View attachment 530193
> 
> 
> View attachment 530194
> 
> 
> We had some cedar panel left from doing all of the gables 10 years ago so I placed them up there as a mockup
> 
> Dimensional single samples are what we roofed the house with at the same time.
> 
> My first choice for the design was standing seam copper but landed on cedar.
> 
> What's your vote?


Too much cedar.

I'd look into the designer shingle lines


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Bathroom remodel is coming along. 😳 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 530244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 530245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 530247


Ya know, if someone didn't know the back story, they would be positive you put up the pictures of the wrong job.

Mighty fine looking bathroom!😆

Those people are lucky you give a crap about their house. Too many guys would turn a blind eye to much of that damage.

Good job, Mr. FortyOne.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Here’s the bathroom. 👍 

Tile guys just finished. 

Didn’t get to the drywall before the tile guys came, so I’ll have to circle back after the 7 day cure time for the KeraPoxy.


----------



## BC Rollin

I severely dislike dealing with black grout


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Fortunately I didn’t have to. 👍 🤣


----------



## BC Rollin

I can’t make sense of the two rows I marked. The only difference I see is one mentions having OSB and the spacing goes from 24 to 8.

8” OC studs when you have OSB sheathing added to the assembly? What am I missing?


----------



## Randy Bush

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 530291
> 
> I can’t make sense of the two rows I marked. The only difference I see is one mentions having OSB and the spacing goes from 24 to 8.
> 
> 8” OC studs when you have OSB sheathing added to the assembly? What am I missing?


That almost sounds like they want you to nail in between the studs into the osb. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Randy Bush said:


> That almost sounds like they want you to nail in between the studs into the osb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


I read it like it’s talking about the stud spacing because to the left in the “Fastening Method” column it references fastener spacing.


----------



## Rio

I think Randy's right because in the upper red line you marked it says the same nail at 24" o.c. max so there's no need structurally for an 8" o.c. stud spacing not to mention how extreme that would be, good luck getting any holes drilled with 8" o.c. spacing.
I'd definitely check with Allura tech department to verify but yeah, it looks like it's saying to nail through the sheathing in the bays.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

The nailing schedule also says that it needs to go into the framing a minimum of 1-1/4".

There is something wrong with that particular row of information.

Maybe it was supposed to be metal studs or a different fastener size or something because it is not making sense.

Andy.


----------



## Rio

ScipioAfricanus said:


> The nailing schedule also says that it needs to go into the framing a minimum of 1-1/4".
> 
> There is something wrong with that particular row of information.
> 
> Maybe it was supposed to be metal studs or a different fastener size or something because it is not making sense.
> 
> Andy.


Good point


----------



## Calidecks

It clearly states if it's sheathing or studs. Those are studs 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

My guess: poorly written spec.

Ive seen that before, where the spacing would be 8” O.C. If nailed into the sheathing, 16 or 24 if nailed into the framing.


----------



## Calidecks

What's throwing me off is it specifies if it can be sheathing or not elsewhere on the specs.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

So the only place it specs 8" is where there's sheathing 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Maybe they are referencing just vertical nailing 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Probably a call to tech support would be the best bet. 👍


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Probably a call to tech support would be the best bet. 👍


When in doubt, put it on tech support and get it in writing 🙂


----------



## Robie

Just finished my current job...a jungle gym for my grand-niece.
I don't mind saying...if I never see another one of these, it will be too soon.


----------



## Mordekyle

I had to figure out how to hang an attic ladder by myself.

Lo and behold, I had some door hanging brackets in the truck.

They held just long enough for me to sink some screws in the attic.

I don’t hang them very often, so I haven’t refined it, but I have a better idea for the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Just finished my current job...a jungle gym for my grand-niece.
> I don't mind saying...if I never see another one of these, it will be too soon.
> 
> View attachment 530321


That doesn't look like the picture.... 😆


----------



## Leo G

Mordekyle said:


> I had to figure out how to hang an attic ladder by myself.
> 
> Lo and behold, I had some door hanging brackets in the truck.
> 
> They held just long enough for me to sink some screws in the attic.
> 
> I don’t hang them very often, so I haven’t refined it, but I have a better idea for the next one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which will happen just as soon as you forget what you did here.


----------



## Mordekyle

I think I’ll just run a 2 x 4 across the top corners and across the bottom end of the ladder framing next time.

Leave about a half inch gap between the 2 x 4 and the attic ladder framing surround for adjustment.

That way, after dropping it down into the hole, I can adjust height and secure it without having to support it with one hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoye0017

Finished this entertainment wall last week. Proud of the folded miter alder shelves with inset LED strips.


----------



## Randy Bush

Robie said:


> Just finished my current job...a jungle gym for my grand-niece.
> I don't mind saying...if I never see another one of these, it will be too soon.
> 
> View attachment 530321


Get the grand niece to read the directions to you? 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Randy Bush said:


> Get the grand niece to read the directions to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Luckily, she was at camp every day.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Mordekyle said:


> I had to figure out how to hang an attic ladder by myself.


Taking the legs off makes it a bit lighter & manageable but you know that.


Mike


----------



## rblakes1

Mordekyle said:


> I had to figure out how to hang an attic ladder by myself.
> 
> Lo and behold, I had some door hanging brackets in the truck.
> 
> They held just long enough for me to sink some screws in the attic.
> 
> I don’t hang them very often, so I haven’t refined it, but I have a better idea for the next one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to screw a 1x4 into the ceiling framing to just catch the short ends of the jamb (maybe 1/2" each side). Enough to hold it, but still leave room to pull the stairs down so I can set the lags

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

rblakes1 said:


> I like to screw a 1x4 into the ceiling framing to just catch the short ends of the jamb (maybe 1/2" each side). Enough to hold it, but still leave room to pull the stairs down so I can set the lags
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I didn’t have anything substantial enough to do it from the garage side. That’s what I considered first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Taking the legs off makes it a bit lighter & manageable but you know that.
> 
> 
> Mike


Considered it, but rivets and time prevented me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Been needing to replace two 6’ thresholds for my wife’s grandmother. It is a sunroom and as you can see the thresholds were totally ruined. Questionable construction methods (brick sitting on slab at same level as bottom plates.

Been so busy I’ve been putting it off for a month and so today I just put off everything else and got my carpenter buddy to come over and we made a day of it. Real pleased with how they turned out and everything went very smooth and sealed up tight. Replaced the bottom 6” of the jambs and replaced side casing on one door. Cleaned the concrete underneath very good with a masonry grinding disc and a damp towel. Good silicone bead underneath and along the front edge.

Best part was it is half a mile from my house 😎


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

BC Rollin said:


> Good silicone bead underneath and along the front edge.


Only thing I would have done different would be NP1


Mike


----------



## BC Rollin

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Only thing I would have done different would be NP1
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the recommendation. I’ll look into NP1 for future jobs.


----------



## Leo G

Under mount drawer slides? They are nice.

Been a long time since I made a solid wood drawer. Been using Baltic Birch plywood forever now. Still dovetail it.


----------



## Willievkatz

Leo G said:


> Under mount drawer slides? They are nice.
> 
> Been a long time since I made a solid wood drawer. Been using Baltic Birch plywood forever now. Still dovetail it.


Baltic Birch is a beautiful plywood. Just spent $169 dollars on a sheet to do a punch repair--veneer was bashed by the appliance guys bringing in a gigantic fridge.


----------



## Leo G

Ouch. Last time I paid $90/sheet for a 5'x5'x16mm. And I don't think I'd ever call it beautiful.


----------



## Willievkatz

Leo G said:


> Ouch. Last time I paid $90/sheet for a 5'x5'x16mm. And I don't think I'd ever call it beautiful.


Mine was 4'x8'x3/4". Final product certainly turned out pretty beautiful!


----------



## Leo G

Ya, the 4x8s are much more spendy.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## hoye0017

Damn autocorrect made “undermining” out of “undermount”. just fixed it.

I’m pretty set on pocket screw drawer construction. I prefer to not see any of the joinery at all. I usually use pre-finished maple plywood with edge banding.


----------



## Leo G

Quick and easy. So not solid wood. Cheater LOL

I like the dovetails.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Under mount drawer slides? They are nice.
> 
> Been a long time since I made a solid wood drawer. Been using Baltic Birch plywood forever now. Still dovetail it.


We fab nothing but 5/8” solid maple boxes with dovetails. Heights up to 16”, 2” increments. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

And you have a widebelt.

From 2.365" to 16.365" in one inch increments for me.


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> We fab nothing but 5/8” solid maple boxes with dovetails. Heights up to 16”, 2” increments.
> 
> Tom


We do 3/4" solid maple (less processing, beefier look, ties in with the rest of the cabinetry) with dovetails and 1/2" bottoms... we leave the 5/8" for vanities/bathrooms or other drawers that aren't that wide... most of our drawers are in the 21-36"w range and 4.25" - 12"h, although we go outside both those numbers depending on application...

Toyed around with the idea of just using the 13/16" as it comes in but sand/prep to remove a step but found there's always blemishes that are easier planed away prior to sanding... add to it, you'd have to remove 1/16" of an inch from the 1/2" bottom section of the side to accommodate the glides... so tossed that idea... just trading one activity with another with no real net benefit...


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> And you have a widebelt.
> 
> From 2.365" to 16.365" in one inch increments for me.


I do not have a wide belt. Someday maybe.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> We do 3/4" solid maple (less processing, beefier look, ties in with the rest of the cabinetry) with dovetails and 1/2" bottoms... we leave the 5/8" for vanities/bathrooms or other drawers that aren't that wide... most of our drawers are in the 21-36"w range and 4.25" - 12"h, although we go outside both those numbers depending on application...
> 
> Toyed around with the idea of just using the 13/16" as it comes in but sand/prep to remove a step but found there's always blemishes that are easier planed away prior to sanding... add to it, you'd have to remove 1/16" of an inch from the 1/2" bottom section of the side to accommodate the glides... so tossed that idea... just trading one activity with another with no real net benefit...


The 563H slides we use wont take a 3/4 side. I know the 563F and the 569F will take 3/4 sides not sure how easily I could get those now.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> We do 3/4" solid maple (less processing, beefier look, ties in with the rest of the cabinetry) with dovetails and 1/2" bottoms... we leave the 5/8" for vanities/bathrooms or other drawers that aren't that wide... most of our drawers are in the 21-36"w range and 4.25" - 12"h, although we go outside both those numbers depending on application...
> 
> Toyed around with the idea of just using the 13/16" as it comes in but sand/prep to remove a step but found there's always blemishes that are easier planed away prior to sanding... add to it, you'd have to remove 1/16" of an inch from the 1/2" bottom section of the side to accommodate the glides... so tossed that idea... just trading one activity with another with no real net benefit...


So you're not using undermounts then. Unless you are paying the premium for the 3/4" slides. Most undermounts are for 1/2"-5/8". I think it's wasting space using a 3/4" side.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> I do not have a wide belt. Someday maybe.
> 
> Tom


Nor I. Maybe that's Pinwheel.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> So you're not using undermounts then. Unless you are paying the premium for the 3/4" slides. Most undermounts are for 1/2"-5/8". I think it's wasting space using a 3/4" side.


Yeah, we use undermounts... pretty much all we use, full-extension Blumotion, except for specialty applications... the price difference between 563F and 563H is negligible (I think less than $2/glide set)... in fact, it actually costs you more in labor and consumables getting it to 5/8" if you're using solid wood... not so much the case if you're using baltic-ply... in that case, if you're that worried about a neglibile cost difference between the glide sets, one-sided pre-finished ply for the interior, so you only have to process the outside after assembly and sanding to finish makes sense...

Wasted space? You're talking a 1/4"... not even noticeable from a usability POV... only reason we do 5/8" for bathrooms for most cases is the drawers are generally smaller and the beefier look doesn't really matter as much.... as a rule if a drawer is less than 15" wide in a bathroom, it gets 5/8" sides...


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> The 563H slides we use wont take a 3/4 side. I know the 563F and the 569F will take 3/4 sides not sure how easily I could get those now.
> 
> Tom


Find it harder to get the 563H around here... but I'll tell you, the knock-off's that Wurth/Baer makes (imports) are pretty much identical to Blum's with the exception of the locking device, which is actually more substantial IMO than the standard locking devices... we'll see how they operate overall... couldn't get the 563H's for 5/8" (all drawers in this one were less than 15"w) in time for a customer we just did two bathroom vanities for who was selling their house (actually sold in two weeks with quick close)... drawers go in this week in the vanities and they close in two weeks... their kitchen we did as well, has the Blum 563F's so it'll be interesting to see the side-by-side comparison operation wise...

Big difference in cost though... my only reservation is I know they're a knock-off...


----------



## Leo G

Going from 13/16" to 3/4" or 5/8" makes little difference in time other than emptying the dust collector of chips.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Going from 13/16" to 3/4" or 5/8" makes little difference in time other than emptying the dust collector of chips.


Other than the multiple passes, planer blades and/or sanding pads/belts, electric, wear and tear on machinery and the time and materials to do it all... unless you're doing it for free...

Drawer sides got four pieces, two-sides... going from 13/16" to 5/8" triples the time you have into that aspect of fabrication than going from 13/16" to 3/4"... you're certainly going to spend more than less than $2 per drawer doing it just in labor alone...


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Find it harder to get the 563H around here... but I'll tell you, the knock-off's that Wurth/Baer makes (imports) are pretty much identical to Blum's with the exception of the locking device, which is actually more substantial IMO than the standard locking devices... we'll see how they operate overall... couldn't get the 563H's for 5/8" (all drawers in this one were less than 15"w) in time for a customer we just did two bathroom vanities for who was selling their house (actually sold in two weeks with quick close)... drawers go in this week in the vanities and they close in two weeks... their kitchen we did as well, has the Blum 563F's so it'll be interesting to see the side-by-side comparison operation wise...
> 
> Big difference in cost though... my only reservation is I know they're a knock-off...
> 
> View attachment 530700


I had to use those chinese knockoffs on the last job because I couldn’t get enough Blums. 

There is a lot more slop in the knockoffs and they droop a lot more than the Blums. 

There is no rear adjustment for tilt or side to side.

They tend to tilt the front when you have to raise the front.

None of the above matters much on overlays, they suck for insets.

I’ll never use them again.

Tom


----------



## Jaws

View from a loft nook above the game room in one of our projects. Going to be an awesome room


----------



## BC Rollin

Jaws said:


> View from a loft nook above the game room in one of our projects. Going to be an awesome room
> View attachment 531004
> View attachment 531005


Nice beam work. In-house carpenters?


----------



## Jaws

BC Rollin said:


> Nice beam work. In-house carpenters?


Yes, forms through trim, subbed cabinets


----------



## reggi

It was hot in there today. If you're curious about the third pic, we threw my welding jacket over the neck of the bag because it got a puncture and was making a mess. Werkt Gud. That's not my scaffolding. I... I have leveling feet.


----------



## Pompanosix

This damn job has got me super busy the last 4 weeks (Of course the humidity has been brutal).
24k sf elevated pool deck.
Below it is parking garage at ground level.
Removing everything except for pool and coping (although based on latest talks, coping will probably end up going and pool finish will be re-done.

Remove pavers and all sand beaneath
Remove fill and landscaping from planters
Remove concrete ramps and stairs
Remove landscaping, sod, and fill outside the pool area (That'll be the pic where the garage below sticks out past the pool deck, and the concrete roof on it has to be exposed so they can re-do waterproofing.
Remove waterproofing

I imagine more of these will be coming after Surfside (although concrete restoration is already big business down here).


----------



## Pompanosix




----------



## reggi

Pompanosix said:


> This damn job has got me super busy the last 4 weeks (Of course the humidity has been brutal).
> 24k sf elevated pool deck.
> Below it is parking garage at ground level.
> Removing everything except for pool and coping (although based on latest talks, coping will probably end up going and pool finish will be re-done.
> 
> Remove pavers and all sand beaneath
> Remove fill and landscaping from planters
> Remove concrete ramps and stairs
> Remove landscaping, sod, and fill outside the pool area (That'll be the pic where the garage below sticks out past the pool deck, and the concrete roof on it has to be exposed so they can re-do waterproofing.
> Remove waterproofing
> 
> I imagine more of these will be coming after Surfside (although it's already business down here).
> 
> View attachment 531167
> View attachment 531168
> View attachment 531169
> View attachment 531170
> View attachment 531171
> View attachment 531172
> View attachment 531173
> View attachment 531174


Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

That'll keep ya out of mischief for a while, huh?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Interesting.

Why are they pulling all that out?


----------



## rrk

Most likely to check for structural problems so another Surfside does not happen


----------



## Deckhead

Pompanosix said:


> View attachment 531176


West Palm area?


----------



## Deckhead

rrk said:


> Most likely to check for structural problems so another Surfside does not happen


More like because they're charging a gazillion dollars more, than the gazillion dollars before, so you have to have an excuse to charge more. Exterior sells here. Make the exterior nice on the condos and it sells everything and those associations are willing to short change all types of stuff with the building if it means selling "Florida".

I see it all the time. Kinda gross but I'm not the one paying 5 million for a beachfront condo, so whatever. Pompano sounds like a local who knows what he's doing. Make sure he isn't liable, do what needs to be done, and let the archys and GC's argue over the "politics" of building integrity.

I'm in one now that I documented a complaint. I did my part, after that, it's on them, I'm installing a wine room.


----------



## Pompanosix

Deckhead said:


> West Palm area?


Just about. Jupiter. Next one for the same GC is 58k sf, starting in 2 weeks in FTL. Tomorrow we are walking another to be priced. Surfside really spooked everyone and rightfully so. Building recertification is going from 30trs to 20yrs I believe. 

EOR was telling me today a condo was condemned and the City officials showed up and gave everyone 30 min to GTFO.


----------



## Pompanosix

Ed Corrigan said:


> That'll keep ya out of mischief for a while, huh?


The heat and humidity keeps me out of mischief. I'm good for about 3 beers after work lately. 

4th one, maybe half only. Talk about alcohol abuse!


----------



## Pompanosix

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Why are they pulling all that out?


30 year Building recertification, and the deck was leaking. Waterproofing needs replaced.


----------



## Deckhead

Pompanosix said:


> 30 year Building recertification, and the deck was leaking. Waterproofing needs replaced.


People don't realize they'll pop if they leak which will jeopardize any building theyre attached to before 1993. Too little water in a pool and it goes 3 feet above ground level in a hurry. On a condo, that's a real problem.


----------



## Deckhead

I'm so sick of this area anymore. Couldn't imagine what you're dealing with down on your coast, dude. It's still mostly new here.


----------



## Pompanosix

Deckhead said:


> I'm so sick of this area anymore. Couldn't imagine what you're dealing with down on your coast, dude. It's still mostly new here.


You ain't kidding Deck. I'm only hear coz I luv the weather, as much as I beyootch and moan about the heat and humidity. My poor little Polack hates it. If I were to tell her let's move to Newark, by God she may consider it... 🤣


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pompanosix said:


> I'm only hear coz I luv the weather,


I don't miss it at all! You can have it,, Also everything else that sucks around Broward county.


----------



## Calidecks

Nice having 30 Saw horses at your disposal.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

Pompanosix said:


> Nice. Glad you made it work. Whoever came up with that pivot thing on the minis is genius. Comes in real handy when you need it, especially when you can only come in from a weird angle.


----------



## Leo G

Working on a project where I have to put moldings inside a shaker door. The moldings are rabbeted on the outside and that makes it difficult to just cut them production style like you should be able to. Mark it, cut it and it fits almost every time.

Couldn't remember how I did it last time, maybe just guessed and plodded along, don't know. But this time I figured it out so it like cutting a normal molding.


1st you cut all your rights or lefts. I left mine 1" over length. Make sure you have dead nuts 45º of course.

Then I flipped it to the opposite 45 and put a pc of tape on the base of the miter saw










The solid line is the perfect miter and the smaller line is the offset for the rabbet that I use for the line to cut the molding.

Then I mark the molding. I started out by nesting one side and looking under and marking it, then drawing a line with a square and marking the front. After two cuts I realized I can eliminate all of that by just marking the front of the molding directly this way.










Then you line the line on the molding up with the offset line on the tape and cut it. I'm always pushing it a bit farther past the line by maybe half a line to get it so all 4 moldings will nest without being too tight.











And so far I've done 2 doors without having to make any extra cuts. I use a mallet to get them in because the fit is so exact. Couple of light taps to get everything set and then it pushes down.


----------



## Leo G

And I had to make two glass doors that include this molding insert. Wasn't sure how I was going to pull it off so I just went simple. Dadoes some slots that a .125"x 1/2" strip would fit in and then did a half lap and viola! mullions. The molding setup fits into a shaker door without a panel.

Still pencil lines on it. Wife called me for dinner and I went a runnin'


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I’m OK now. Got to spend the day on the mini-ex. 😅👍

So tired of trim, and drywall, paint, tile, siding……

Gotta get my ass back in the dirt before I go insane.

Fortunately, I have a bunch of dirt work and concrete jobs. 👍


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> And I had to make two glass doors that include this molding insert. Wasn't sure how I was going to pull it off so I just went simple. Dadoes some slots that a .125"x 1/2" strip would fit in and then did a half lap and viola! mullions. The molding setup fits into a shaker door without a panel.
> 
> Still pencil lines on it. * Wife called me for dinner and I went a runnin*'
> 
> View attachment 531749


Never heard that euphemism before…..

Tom


----------



## reggi

Eat dinner at home, or eventually, you’ll have all your meals alone.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Never heard that euphemism before…..
> 
> Tom


Thought it was just a sentence...


----------



## Leo G

reggi said:


> Eat dinner at home, or eventually, you’ll have all your meals alone.


I try my best. 6:30 is a bit early for me since I start at 9


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> I try my best. 6:30 is a bit early for me since I start at 9


half lap and viola!

I think he's teasing you about the stringed instrument.


----------



## Pompanosix

Finally wrapping up....


----------



## Leo G

Got those glass doors together and fitted into the cabinet. Behind the glass doors will be 2 glass shelves behind the mullions and there will be lighting above. Below the doors will also have lighting to light up the countertop. In the nook between the cabinets will be a wire rack wine bottle holder that will also hold stemmed glasses, they hang under the wine bottles.


















The cabinet is laying on it's back if it looks a little off to you.


----------



## hoye0017

Leo G said:


> Is that what I'm seeing here?
> 
> View attachment 530971


Unless it’s a different product, I think hydro plus is called “waterbourne topcoat” now (Sayerlack kept the name in Europe). I initially had issues with a darker color where the pigment seemed to separate while drying and I was getting weird spots. In the end, it was because I was laying it on thick and trying to slow the drying with retarder instead of trying to speed it up. Now I just run fans and it’s dry to the touch in 20 or less with no spots.


----------



## tjbnwi

hoye0017 said:


> Unless it’s a different product, I think hydro plus is called “waterbourne topcoat” now (Sayerlack kept the name in Europe). I initially had issues with a darker color where the pigment seemed to separate while drying and I was getting weird spots. In the end, it was because I was laying it on thick and trying to slow the drying with retarder instead of trying to speed it up. Now I just run fans and it’s dry to the touch in 20 or less with no spots.


I have a 5 coming this week. I’ll take a look at the label.

Tom


----------



## Mordekyle

New Owners moving in weren’t impressed with the built in cabinets, so I made them go away.

I took them to the curb, hoping someone would take some or all of it away.

It rained tonight, so I doubt anyone took me up on my fine offer of free fiddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Mordekyle said:


> New Owners moving in weren’t impressed with the built in cabinets, so I made them go away.
> 
> I took them to the curb, hoping someone would take some or all of it away.
> 
> It rained tonight, so I doubt anyone took me up on my fine offer of free fiddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because the TV niche is too small for a lot of TV's nowadays...


----------



## reggi

KAP said:


> That's because the TV niche is too small for a lot of TV's nowadays...


Could be a modern day microwave niche lol


----------



## Jaws

A couple hundred grand in masonry and 3 scrarxh coat stucco with Sto starting on Lake Buchanan project. Met with an engineer this morning for final inspections on some stairs we added to the back down to the beach. Dude was smoked by the time he got back to his truck a couple hundred yards up the hill to the street. Probably get charged extra. 😆 

He complimented our gutter and drain systems we did outside the engineered French drains. Drains and pipining gutters away from the house etc are something we consider from before the first form stake getting driven


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

My 8’ tall batter boards. 😳🙄


----------



## TPS BOCO

Nice you take the drainage so seriously! I’ve been doing a bunch this year. Pisses me off that so many GCs here ‘leave it up to the gutter guys then landscaper’. Tell me you didn’t use the wimpy black corrugated pipe.


Jaws said:


> View attachment 531821
> 
> A couple hundred grand in masonry and 3 scrarxh coat stucco with Sto starting on Lake Buchanan project. Met with an engineer this morning for final inspections on some stairs we added to the back down to the beach. Dude was smoked by the time he got back to his truck a couple hundred yards up the hill to the street. Probably get charged extra. 😆
> 
> He complimented our gutter and drain systems we did outside the engineered French drains. Drains and pipining gutters away from the house etc are something we consider from before the first form stake getting driven


----------



## Jaws

TPS BOCO said:


> Nice you take the drainage so seriously! I’ve been doing a bunch this year. Pisses me off that so many GCs here ‘leave it up to the gutter guys then landscaper’. Tell me you didn’t use the wimpy black corrugated pipe.


Don't even use sewer, we use schedule 40


----------



## TPS BOCO

Love it! I use sanitary t’s pointing opposite directions next to each other mid run if there’s more than 1 downspout/sump. I get fired up about about drains- especially when they’re multi-million homes…… water destroys houses.


Jaws said:


> Don't even use sewer, we use schedule 40


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> My 8’ tall batter boards.
> 
> View attachment 531852
> 
> 
> View attachment 531853


We do the same thing on big slopes.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

hoye0017 said:


> Unless it’s a different product, I think hydro plus is called “waterbourne topcoat” now (Sayerlack kept the name in Europe). I initially had issues with a darker color where the pigment seemed to separate while drying and I was getting weird spots. In the end, it was because I was laying it on thick and trying to slow the drying with retarder instead of trying to speed it up. Now I just run fans and it’s dry to the touch in 20 or less with no spots.


Took a picture of some singles I have on the shelf. Both names are on it.












Tom


----------



## pinwheel

This was a pretty heavy lift for us. 1200 sq ft of hardwood floors to refinish, 2 flights of stairs to refinish. Reface kitchen cabinets, to include new doors, drawer fronts, reveneer face frames, replace all drawer slides with undermount soft close. New newels, handrails & ballasters. Rails & spindles built in house. Repaint fireplace & bookcase. Unfortunately, didn't get before pics of stairs, or bookcase/fireplace. Both were same honey oak color.

Originally, we had 3 weeks to complete the job. The day before we were to start, got a message from homeowner that the bank was requiring more paperwork & it would delay our start. Left us with 8 days till they closed on their other house. We busted our asses to get the cabinets revenered, new skins & painted, then moved to the floors & stairs. It was tough, but we got all the floor work & paint work done before they moved in, but still had 5 days of work left to get all the finishing touches wrapped up. Completed last night.13 long days straight, without a day off. I haven't turned a tap yet today, not sure if I'm going to. We're beat.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks great pin.

Tom


----------



## hdavis

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Ed Corrigan

An after of the chimney in the avatar pic...

@superseal Told ya the bread and butter was boring. I'll see if I can find you some toast and jam.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Ed Corrigan said:


> An after of the chimney in the avatar pic...
> 
> @superseal Told ya the bread and butter was boring. I'll see if I can find you some toast and jam.
> View attachment 531929




Bread and butter is always boring. 👍

But that’s the money right there.


----------



## Leo G

Went back to the bar job to put in lally column covers and a table.









Gluing up the table top using a ratchet strap.
With the levels making sure everything stays
flat and true.









These are the brackets I got to support and keep the table from rotating.
Plus they have characteristics from the foot rail on the bar.





















Porshe emblem laser burned into the table top.










And the Porshe in the background.










Along with the bar.


----------



## Calidecks

Rendering by ScipioAfricanis (Andy) should start this ocean view, cliffside deck in San Clemente in a couple weeks.










































Mike.
*___*


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Rendering by ScipioAfricanis (Andy) should start this ocean view, cliffside deck in San Clemente in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That's quite a rendering... what software did he use for that?


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> That's quite a rendering... what software did he use for that?


Hand drawn…..😀

Tom


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Mike, is that overlooking Tstreet beach?


Mike


----------



## Leo G

The guy I did the bar and table for decided that he needed some coasters too.

Did the Porshe emblem for the front and on the back is cork, I burned his company logo on it.


----------



## nickko

Nice!


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> The guy I did the bar and table for decided that he needed some coasters too.
> 
> Did the Porshe emblem for the front and on the back is cork, I burned his company logo on it.
> 
> View attachment 532002
> 
> 
> View attachment 532003


I guess the hardest part in that is coming up with the pricing for it... what would you charge for something like that out of curiosity (ballpark is fine)?...


----------



## Leo G

Initial thought before I started was $10 each. It'll probably end up more. But things are batched so it goes quicker.

15 minutes to put the design in the computer, all 12 at once. 16x16 pc of 1/4" maple plywood. 41 minutes laser time which I wasn't there for 90% of it. Another 45 minutes to cut out the circles and sand the edges smooth. Each of the corks took about a minute 30 to burn and swap out to the next one to burn, the 1st two were failures because they over burned so I did 14. But the good thing is it went from 1:30 per to 1:04 per.

Next thing to do is spray them. Good chance I'll do all 12 at once, but might do 6 at a time, depends if I have the right side board to lay them on. 2 coats on the front, one coat on the rear and then the cork goes on.

Like I said, more than $10 ea

He doesn't care.


----------



## Leo G

If I had a real laser I could cut the circles out with the laser and eliminate the bandsaw work, but I would still sand off the burn.


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> If I had a real laser I could cut the circles out with the laser and eliminate the bandsaw work, but I would still sand off the burn.



You really do need to look into getting a real laser. With your abilities, it wouldn't take anytime to pay for itself. Those coasters would take about 15 minutes with a co2 laser, that would include cutting them out. Mine will cut solid wood up to 1/2" thick in one pass. Cuts MDF core plywood like butter.

I use the laser to cut MDF templates all the time that I then use a pattern bit in the router to clean up bandsaw marks on the plaques ect


----------



## tjbnwi

They need plates for the brass finials.

The blanks were 4” hex x 5/8, there was a 3/8 hole in them, turned and arbor. Finished major diameter, 3-1/4. The railing fabricator will take it from here.

Last picture is the rail cap profile.









Have to support the piece, 5/8 BB.








Roughing turn








Much better surface finish, 41.19º to match the rail.








Waste

















Tom


----------



## Pompanosix

reggi said:


> View attachment 532117
> View attachment 532119
> View attachment 532122
> 
> View attachment 532121
> View attachment 532123


Good job taking that big piece down. It's actually the best way to take it down imo.


----------



## reggi

Pompanosix said:


> Good job taking that big piece down. It's actually the best way to take it down imo.


Thanks. That little sumbich was real heavy!


----------



## Calidecks

Next up? Laguna Niguel.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

The guy was shocked I replaced his screens without him even knowing it after we got paint on them.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

KAP said:


> That's quite a rendering... what software did he use for that?



Chief Architect Premier X14.

Andy.


----------



## Easy Gibson

tjbnwi said:


> Finished up the last detail on the Parade home cabinets today. Had to set the panels for the pocket doors and shelves. Had to come up with a way to secure the bottom of the panels on the quartz top.
> 
> 
> Bent a bracket. Sucked I had to buy a HF bender, I really miss my high quality equipment that I sold when I moved. Figured I’d never need them, man was I wrong.
> View attachment 532118
> 
> 
> Secured the bracket to the side of the cabinet with 1/2” screws. The bracket is 22 gauge (0.035) I slotted the bottom of the panel 0.045. Relieved the cabinet wall side so the interior side sat on the top.
> View attachment 532120
> 
> 
> View attachment 532124
> 
> 
> First shelf is 24” clear off the top. Pocket screws from the bottom to lock it in place. I don’t want this one to move. No clue why the right panel looks bent, it’s not, I checked it after I looked at the picture.
> 
> View attachment 532125


What goop did you use under the bracket to attach to stone?


----------



## Pompanosix

Starting another concrete deck today in FTL beach.
Double the sf of the last one but mostly because of the tennis courts.
Less pavers, less planters, probably same amount of landscaping.


----------



## tjbnwi

Those look like the buildings my daughter lived in while she was there.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Easy Gibson said:


> What goop did you use under the bracket to attach to stone?


No goop under the bracket. I slightly under bent the cabinet leg, when I pushed down on the bracket when installing the screws in the cabinet side, this held the bracket tight to the counter top.

Tom


----------



## AllanE

Just updated my website photos.









New Homes Built by Allan


726 new items · Album by Allan Edwards




photos.google.com


----------



## Pompanosix

Wishing that was me...


----------



## KAP

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Chief Architect Premier X14.
> 
> Andy.


Thanks.... That and no other software?...


----------



## pinwheel

4x9 foot island ready for paint shop. Going bright white.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Just updated my website photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Homes Built by Allan
> 
> 
> 726 new items · Album by Allan Edwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.google.com


Very nice


----------



## KAP

AllanE said:


> Just updated my website photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Homes Built by Allan
> 
> 
> 726 new items · Album by Allan Edwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.google.com


You're leaving behind a legacy...


----------



## tjbnwi

AllanE said:


> Just updated my website photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Homes Built by Allan
> 
> 
> 726 new items · Album by Allan Edwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.google.com


Exquisite! 

Tom


----------



## hoye0017

pinwheel said:


> 4x9 foot island ready for paint shop. Going bright white.
> 
> 
> View attachment 532218


That’s a big’un. It looks like it comes apart into 4 sections, is that right?


----------



## Leo G

You mean stark white


----------



## Kowboy

hoye0017 said:


> That’s a big’un. It looks like it comes apart into 4 sections, is that right?


I remember in the store fixture business an archy specifying a 14' back island for the second floor cosmetics. Freight elevator was 12', but we caught it in time.


----------



## Hate Stress

Some quick pics of first coated cab door n' drawer I set aside. Refinish cab job originally stained oak. Usually too tired after a job is complete to play around taking pictures but felt up for it tonight for some reason. Thanks


----------



## tjbnwi

pinwheel said:


> 4x9 foot island ready for paint shop. Going bright white.
> 
> 
> View attachment 532218


We do one piece units like this one (this would be a medium size one for use) just about every house. We have learned it is best to make the deck in the sink area removable. This allows the installers to get the island where they want it. Drill the deck to the plumbing layout, drop the deck in place, a few screws, done. Saves a lot of measuring. 

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

hoye0017 said:


> That’s a big’un. It looks like it comes apart into 4 sections, is that right?


Yes sir. Do a full fit in shop, then when we get to the job, it's all modular & should only take half an hour to assemble. 

It went to the paint shop & got first coat of vinyl sealer tonight.


----------



## pinwheel

tjbnwi said:


> We do one piece units like this one (this would be a medium size one for use) just about every house. We have learned it is best to make the deck in the sink area removable. This allows the installers to get the island where they want it. Drill the deck to the plumbing layout, drop the deck in place, a few screws, done. Saves a lot of measuring.
> 
> Tom



3/0 door doesn't allow for it to be one piece. I really like the sink deck idea, I'm going to steal that for future installs.


----------



## tjbnwi

pinwheel said:


> 3/0 door doesn't allow for it to be one piece. I really like the sink deck idea, I'm going to steal that for future installs.


The base cabinets and islands we build are 34-3/4” tall, we can get them through a 3/0 door on their side.

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

tjbnwi said:


> The base cabinets and islands we build are 34-3/4” tall, we can get them through a 3/0 door on their side.
> 
> Tom


Easier to build modular & assemble on site. The way I done the ends, they'll be virtually seamless after install. Very tiny bead of color match caulk & you'll never know it didn't come in in one piece.

Keep in mind, it's just my wife & I wrestling these cabinets around & we're not as young as we once were.


----------



## tjbnwi

pinwheel said:


> Easier to build modular & assemble on site. The way I done the ends, they'll be virtually seamless after install. Very tiny bead of color match caulk & you'll never know it didn't come in in one piece.
> 
> Keep in mind, it's just my wife & I wrestling these cabinets around & we're not as young as we once were.


I have a younger crew to help move these. Normally it is 2 young men, Ashley and this feeble old man moving them. I get the moving them. 

If it was me and the wife (who never helped) I’d take them out in pieces….

Tom


----------



## hoye0017

I’m finishing a 3’x7’ single-carcass island now. I can’t imagine doing anything bigger. I’m regretting this choice as it is. It even sits on a big platform that would have made it easy to just split front/back. 

Hopefully someday I’ll be cool like Tom and have a crew that can do the moving for me.


----------



## Leo G

4' x 11'


----------



## tjbnwi

hoye0017 said:


> I’m finishing a 3’x7’ single-carcass island now. I can’t imagine doing anything bigger. I’m regretting this choice as it is. It even sits on a big platform that would have made it easy to just split front/back.
> 
> *Hopefully someday I’ll be cool like Tom and have a crew that can do the moving for me.*


Comes with old age, you have to convince them you're a feeble old man...

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

This was a fun one to do, and got the finals the day I left for vacation. Its not a mortise & tenon, lots of Simpson hardware on this one. I called in another carpenter and a helper, and we did all the carpentry - subbed concrete/ masonry, plumbing, electric, and the roof (no way I was getting up there when it was 100 out)

Aside from about a week's worth of miserably hot weather, it was perfect weather for almost the entire duration of the project. Once we got the roof sheathed, temp under it dropped about 10-15 degrees compared to being in the sun. There was a good breeze that came in from the side yard, too

Beams & posts are rough sawn hem fir, #2 knotty cedar siding, cardecking for the roof. The frame is still too wet to stain, so we'll let it dry and get the structure stained to match the siding in the spring. I also built a cover for the outside subpanel, and matching cabinet for behind the bar to store games & misc.

Under the bar there are 2 beverage fridges & a kegerator, 65" TV on the wall, 4 IR heaters to keep them warm in the late fall/ winter. We also put wireless switches in the house in case anyone forgets to turn the lights off at night

This is easily one of my favorite projects I've ever worked on.


----------



## tgeb

That's really nice.


----------



## pinwheel

Very sharp


----------



## RacinMason




----------



## RacinMason




----------



## rblakes1

That's a pretty sweet kitchen set up

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Thanks Andy (ScipioAfricanis)! I was just awarded this contract today. Here's the email I just got. 



> Hi Mike,
> 
> We acknowledge receipt of your quote and herewith accept same. Attached is a scan of the signed document.
> 
> Let’s talk about timing, deposit, payment schedule and other details.
> 
> Regards,





















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Go get 'em.


----------



## asgoodasdead

“wedding cake” soffits


----------



## Kowboy

rblakes1 said:


> View attachment 532464


Nice, but do you have any steel supporting that bar cantilever that can't be seen? The Natural Stone Institute allows up to 10" of 3cm unsupported, but that looks like a little more.


----------



## Willievkatz

asgoodasdead said:


> “wedding cake” soffits


Interesting. Library? Museum?


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

The homeowner will have to get some recruits to come Brasso the door knob ever day at 0400.

My job was to Brasso the stairwell handrails every morning for what seemed like an hour in bootcamp. There were worse jobs.


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*


Great find.


----------



## tjbnwi

Live edge with wrap around vanity. Doing 5 live edge pieces for the job. The faces for all 5 were cut out of the same slab. 

Finishing going on now. 










Tom


----------



## Snobnd

I’m gonna have to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

KAP said:


> Thanks.... That and no other software?...


Sorry for responding so late.

Chief only.

Andy.


----------



## tipitop

Coffered ceiling. Very difficult project for me as is ceiling 1,5" lower in mind than in edges. Had to deal with 60 degree spring angle.


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Looks good except that big ole knot split in half. Not my taste. All else looks nice.


----------



## Texas Wax

Nothing major just a nice clean job with Beams, Mantle, Cabinets (All in house) and unfortunately for me the re-face of the Fireplace with lick n stick thin brick. Spent too much time working with the owners to have Ivan, Jose or Bubba schmuck a clean look up with a half arsed brick job.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Looks good except that big ole knot split in half. Not my taste. All else looks nice.


We had to use pretty much every square inch of. the slab to get it to work. The slab was ~19’ long resawed and we had just enough.

One piece of the two the slab yielded.










Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Last one, they’ve been delivered.

















Tom


----------



## tgeb

I like those a lot, Tom... just WOW!


----------



## Sanderson

Here are 2 customs we just finished up


----------



## Pompanosix

Pompanosix said:


> Starting another concrete deck today in FTL beach.
> Double the sf of the last one but mostly because of the tennis courts.
> Less pavers, less planters, probably same amount of landscaping.
> View attachment 532134
> View attachment 532135
> View attachment 532136
> View attachment 532137
> View attachment 532138
> 
> 
> View attachment 532134
> 
> View attachment 532135
> 
> View attachment 532136
> View attachment 532138
> 
> View attachment 532137


I thought I would quote my own post just to give y'all some quick before/after shots.........
Testing out the aerial shots from the new drone. Not to bad for a middle level drone, methinks.

Finished up the tennis courts.

I had them move all the cars below me, in the parking garage, to the other side under the tennis court so I can start on the other half.
Crazy condo folks wanted to save all the chain link posts. I told them that half of them are rusted out at the base, but oh well. They will end up removing them

Also the shuffleboard court was supposed to go, but they want to save money so they told me to leave them. It also probably end up going at the end. Deciding factor likely will be the waterproofing guy if he is willing, or not, to give them warranty without putting new waterproofing under the shuffleboard courts. As for me, less debris to haul out so I'm not complaining.

So now I have remaining pavers, planters, patios, and landscaping/sod still to be demo'd.

Breeze coming off the water has been pretty steady so nobody is bitchin bout the heat yet...


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> We had to use pretty much every square inch of. the slab to get it to work. The slab was ~19’ long resawed and we had just enough.
> 
> One piece of the two the slab yielded.
> 
> View attachment 533051
> 
> 
> Tom


I understand.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Texas Wax said:


> Nothing major just a nice clean job with Beams, Mantle, Cabinets (All in house) and unfortunately for me the re-face of the Fireplace with lick n stick thin brick. Spent too much time working with the owners to have Ivan, Jose or Bubba schmuck a clean look up with a half arsed brick job.
> 
> View attachment 533048


That's a purty room.


----------



## Sanderson

Barndominium and screen porch addition in progress


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

tjbnwi said:


> This job has balls, knobs and knockers….


Like today’s gender searchers?


Mike


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> We had to use pretty much every square inch of. the slab to get it to work. The slab was ~19’ long resawed and we had just enough.
> 
> One piece of the two the slab yielded.
> 
> View attachment 533051
> 
> 
> Tom


The average person really has no in-depth idea (how could they) of what goes into a job like that... very nice...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

RacinMason said:


> No ear protection?


What?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Pompanosix said:


> WHAAAAAT?


Shoulda read farther...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Still not sure why she's leaking...🤔


----------



## Leo G

And then there were two.


----------



## BC Rollin

we are getting close to turning this one over to the homeowners. Turning in A/C today, starting grade work today. Garage door installation next Friday.

Homeowners are doing the trim and downstairs flooring themselves. It’s a small but detail oriented little house. The customers have been the best I have ever had. It’s been a nice project.


----------



## Calidecks

All cut and cleaned up.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Randy Bush

Wrapped this up pretty much for the year right now. Still have the cable railing to do when it comes in this fall weather permitting. And then side the garage next spring. Have some new houses to do work on so not to hold up the builders.


----------



## Calidecks

Going with these rails.









By Key-Link


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

For this view.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## BC Rollin

insulation Thursday and drywall delivery Friday. Brick delivery this week for the skirt. Exterior grading and concrete pad and sidewalk this week. That is not in my scope.


----------



## Randy Bush

New build started doing soffit an fascia on today.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

The backside looks like it'll be fun...


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> The backside looks like it'll be fun...


Really not as bad on this one as some of the others have been on this hillside. Can get to it all with my lift.
The front entry area is a real cluster to finish. Nothing flows right and up to me to make it look good.
.


----------



## Leo G

The painter will make it look right  🤨


----------



## reggi

Little job. My saw broke and then the rental saw broke but we got it done. When they poured the new floor, they did their best to match up the heights. The old (low side) will get a threshold and there’s a door going in the opening. Fussy cut because there was a water main, a service entrance, and a gas line all interfering with the top of the cut. We got it 99% cut as far as we dared and then broke the chunks out with wedges. Had to communicate with my helper by yelling through the kerf. “How many hands to the pipe?” Only had one tape measure. We don’t do rocket science.

Anyway, these wall cuts are good ice breakers - if I can not **** this up, I won’t **** up much else you might hire me for. Not easy to do though as I cut them all by hand with a $2k saw and my competitors use something like $75k saws that bolt to the wall and cut straight as an arrow.

Next time gadget, next time…


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Little job. My saw broke and then the rental saw broke but we got it done. When they poured the new floor, they did their best to match up the heights. The old (low side) will get a threshold and there’s a door going in the opening. Fussy cut because there was a water main, a service entrance, and a gas line all interfering with the top of the cut. We got it 99% cut as far as we dared and then broke the chunks out with wedges. Had to communicate with my helper by yelling through the kerf. “How many hands to the pipe?” Only had one tape measure. We don’t do rocket science.
> 
> Anyway, these wall cuts are good ice breakers - if I can not *** this up, I won’t *** up much else you might hire me for. Not easy to do though as I cut them all by hand with a $2k saw and my competitors use something like $75k saws that bolt to the wall and cut straight as an arrow.
> 
> Next time gadget, next time…
> View attachment 533977
> View attachment 533978


IS THAT THE BOTTOM OF SOMEONE'S FOOT IN THAT WALL?!?!?


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> IS THAT THE BOTTOM OF SOMEONE'S FOOT IN THAT WALL?!?!?


Those concrete guys have always been rough around the edges.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> Those concrete guys have always been rough around the edges.


Easy's relatives musta been working up north back then... 😆


----------



## BC Rollin

Retro fitting some mounting blocks today. The 4-1/2” diamond wheel and a titanium oscillator blade did good. Actually the titanium oscillator didn’t like the fiber cement too much, went through three blades over the course of four blocks …I forgot to order diamond blades for it.


----------



## Mordekyle

RacinMason said:


> No ear protection?


No eye protection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Some crown and prime and paint and she'll be ready to install. Wasn't able to put the bench top on without playing to many games. It's in the sprayroom, primed.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Few projects that I’ve been up to.



New wall framing, siding, trim, window installation, flashing, paint. That added a month to the bathroom remodel. 🙄
























Started a commercial building. Subbing out more than I ever have. I’m PM and electrical on this one. Sub for everything else, except some interior framing. It’ll be a metal building. 

Im enjoying doing the supervisor thing. 👍












































Dirt work and concrete slab. 220 tons of base rock yesterday and today. Flying solo on this one. 🙄

Prolly end up finishing the slab myself as well. It’s crazy busy here.

Got a big retaining wall job going on that I haven’t been on in two weeks.

Got a big parking lot that I doubt I’ll get to before it rains.

Fortunately I have a few interior remodels already lined up. 🙄


----------



## Leo G

Looks like lots of digging. You gotta nice truck to sit your azz in now?


----------



## Leo G

Finally got to install the Wine Bar cabinets. Monday before last the electric was put in and I wanted to do the install Wednesday. But the glass I ordered wasn't ready so it got postponed til today. Pretty straight forward install but still had to deal with the small details like baseboard wrap with a quarter round on top of it.

I screwed up. Thought it was an Oak sanitary base when it was just a simple quarter round. So I used as much of the original as we took out but fell short. So now I have to make 5' of Poplar quarter round and stain it.

Before









During









And mostly completed. Right lower still needs the aforementioned quarter round and the client still needs to get the handles. They'll match the project I did for them about 10 years ago.









Here's the laser etching that I did for it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Leo G said:


> Looks like lots of digging. You gotta nice truck to sit your azz in now?


Yep. And a skid steer. 👍


----------



## Leo G

Hence the digging...


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Few projects that I’ve been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> New wall framing, siding, trim, window installation, flashing, paint. That added a month to the bathroom remodel.
> 
> View attachment 534003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started a commercial building. Subbing out more than I ever have. I’m PM and electrical on this one. Sub for everything else, except some interior framing. It’ll be a metal building.
> 
> Im enjoying doing the supervisor thing.
> 
> View attachment 534006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt work and concrete slab. 220 tons of base rock yesterday and today. Flying solo on this one.
> 
> Prolly end up finishing the slab myself as well. It’s crazy busy here.
> 
> Got a big retaining wall job going on that I haven’t been on in two weeks.
> 
> Got a big parking lot that I doubt I’ll get to before it rains.
> 
> Fortunately I have a few interior remodels already lined up.
> 
> View attachment 534011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534012


Good stuff seven.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Thanks man. 👍


----------



## Calidecks

Poo Poo may not run uphill but Concrete does!


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Those pump guys must be gluttons for punishment. Looks like a 4” line. 😳

Almost always 2 1/2” here. 👍. Especially on hillsides. 🤣


----------



## Calidecks

Straight as John Wayne!


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## tgeb

What's that guy on the end doing....adjusting the string? 🧐


----------



## reggi

tgeb said:


> What's that guy on the end doing....adjusting the string? 🧐


Had to move the string over to get the piers centered. lol


----------



## tgeb

Reggi knows how this works...


----------



## Ed Corrigan

tgeb said:


> Reggi knows how this works...


Sometimes you gotta twig it to get it straight. 😆


----------



## tgeb

"Hey boss, these brackets aren't on the line."

"OK, fix them so they line up."

"I got it fixed up boss, they are all lined up."
🤓


----------



## Calidecks

tgeb said:


> What's that guy on the end doing....adjusting the string?


He's got an edger


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

This will look better











Covered with this


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> He's got an edger
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I knew that, just playing... looks great so far. 

Another steep grade project for you?


----------



## Calidecks

I live for these things. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

Impeccable!


----------



## VinylHanger

Robie said:


> I don't think it could get anymore perfect than that.


Could have ran it just a bit deeper and not had that odd narrow rip.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Hee,hee.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> Could have ran it just a bit deeper and not had that odd narrow rip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


We did the math it never works out. Any larger and our railing layout wouldn't have worked. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Two big azz cabinets.


















And a big pain in the azz to paint them too. Had to do it in stages. 1st prime the whole thing, doesn't matter about overspray since you have to sand the primer anyway. Then the finished end gets painted first - 2 coats, then mask it off. Then the two smaller right cubbies, then mask them off, then the right two and mask them off then the top area. Mask that off and then spray the face frame. Of course everything gets two coats of paint.


----------



## Pompanosix

Calidecks said:


> Cables next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Sweet


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> We did the math it never works out. Any larger and our railing layout wouldn't have worked.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I was just being contrary. I figured you had it worked out.

Calling you out on a deck is like Cardi B calling out Mozart.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

If I put a half inch hole in this post to mount an electrical outlet using a threaded nipple to penetrate the aluminum would it jack with the structural integrity of the post?










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

Theoretically yes, but IMO not enough to matter. Look at the rules for holes in joists.


----------



## VinylHanger

I would think it might because of the massive tension on the shallow angle.

However, a round hole would have less impact then a square hole. Like airplane windows.

That's all I got.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy

Not appreciably.


----------



## Calidecks

Do I need to run sealtite flex through it? 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

They said it would be okay to mount the boxes on the outside of the deck to the facia. I'm not comfortable with my elderly clients getting on their hands and knees, reaching through the cables to plug something in.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

Then you'd need an even bigger hole. I'd be comfortable with just caulking it.


----------



## Calidecks

Just the threaded part of a sealtite connector would penetrate.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Then you'd need an even bigger hole. I'd be comfortable with just caulking it.


Run the wire through a small hole and use caulking? That's probably the smart play.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

Calidecks said:


> They said it would be okay to mount the boxes on the outside of the deck to the facia. I'm not comfortable with my elderly clients getting on their hands and knees, reaching through the cables to plug something in.


That would just be silly, no matter the age of your client. But sometimes you have to go with the AHJ no matter how nuts they are. Sigh.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Calidecks said:


> Run the wire through a small hole and use caulking? That's probably the smart play.


Yeah, just make sure there aren't any sharp burrs to nick the insulation.


----------



## Calidecks

I've been known to over think things!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

Sillights.

Align hole to the hand rail horizontal centerline.

Wire through GFI located elsewhere. 






Sillites - Candle For The Window | Electric Window Candles | Flush Mount Receptacle


If you are looking for flush mount receptacles as well as candles for the window, electric window candles and battery operated candles, please review our website. If you are also looking for a round electric receptacle, please visit our website for more details.




www.sillites.com





Tom


----------



## hdavis

I'd be inclined to throw a grommet in.


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Sillights.
> 
> Align hole to the hand rail horizontal centerline.
> 
> Wire through GFI located elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sillites - Candle For The Window | Electric Window Candles | Flush Mount Receptacle
> 
> 
> If you are looking for flush mount receptacles as well as candles for the window, electric window candles and battery operated candles, please review our website. If you are also looking for a round electric receptacle, please visit our website for more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sillites.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


It's ran from a 20amp GFI from the landscaping power supply.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

hdavis said:


> I'd be inclined to throw a grommet in.


Good idea. They have them in the small parts bin at my local Ace. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

That could be hazardous.


----------



## Calidecks

I ran this conduit and a junction box under both ends of the deck, which I plan to run seal tite flex to both far corners of the deck, under the framing.











Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

check the local code, the NEC allows a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit. The black Sillight will disappear into the post. Issue would be the cover.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> That could be hazardous.
> View attachment 534755


What could be hazardous? Did I miss something?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> check the local code, the NEC allows a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit. The black Sillight will disappear into the post.
> 
> Tom


But it is rated for wet locations?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

Yankin' yer chain, Mike. You've never seen Wallace & Grommit?


----------



## Calidecks

Is the cartoon in color? Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> But it is rated for wet locations?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Flip up cover screwed to the post? Maybe?

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Flip up cover screwed to the post? Maybe?
> 
> Tom


The hole would be 1-3/4". That's a little big I believe. Although I could Install it high on the post.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

I’d install it aligned to the centerline of the rail. 

I’d also ground the post.

Tom


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> If I put a half inch hole in this post to mount an electrical outlet using a threaded nipple to penetrate the aluminum would it jack with the structural integrity of the post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Is that the sleave over their top mounted aluminium structural post?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Calidecks said:


> If I put a half inch hole in this post to mount an electrical outlet using a threaded nipple to penetrate the aluminum would it jack with the structural integrity of the post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I would have thought a plumber would have come along by now and tell you it'll be all right. Hack away whatever you need... it'll be fine...


😆😆


----------



## pinwheel

This was supposed to be a small, routine sanding job. Carpeted area 350 foot that should have been sanded out & varnished before noon. Nope, had to pull subfloor & blend in 100 ft of new floor into this 1960's ranch & blow up my schedule for the week.


----------



## hdavis

Turned out great!


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Is that the sleave over their top mounted aluminium structural post?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No the post is hollow. Pretty thick walled though.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TxElectrician

Nice view @Jaws made for my guys to work at.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

TxElectrician said:


> Nice view @Jaws made for my guys to work at.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Dang right. Let’s see some rough-in pics Tex.


----------



## Leo G

So no Beast Mode?


----------



## Leo G

Pretty much handled those two cabinets by myself the whole building/painting process. As soon as the backs were put on they stayed upright on a cart until loaded in the trucks.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> So no Beast Mode?


Only when necessary. 

I’m going to be screwed when my one and only brain cell has had enough…..

Tom


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> Got those big-azz cabinets installed today. Measurements were good and it came together with less of a fight than usual. Which is good because damn... those cabinets are heavy. Got there about 10:30 after packing up the trucks, the left cabinet was sized and scribed first, then lunch and then the right cabinet, front panel, the sub-structure of the bench, the bench top and then the crown, doors, shelves and knobs.
> 
> View attachment 534987
> 
> 
> View attachment 534988
> 
> 
> View attachment 534989
> 
> 
> View attachment 534990


Looks like that vaulted ceiling made that nicer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> My current job is trying not to go ballistic on someone….
> 
> 
> View attachment 534991
> 
> 
> View attachment 534992
> 
> 
> It is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> Part of raising a second set of kids…
> 
> Tom


Panels the wrong size? Or was the rail/stile put in the wrong spot? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd

Leo G said:


> View attachment 534995
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 sheets of 3/4" and 7/8 sheet of 1/2" and face frames. We didn't move them with the doors in the house, only in the shop.
> 
> 151.25 + 35.5 + 12 = 198.75lbs
> 
> Too heavy.


Don’t forget the paint screws and nails, I’m just happy we didn’t get eaten by the bears walking down the street!


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Only when necessary.
> 
> I’m going to be screwed when my one and only brain cell has had enough…..
> 
> Tom


Wasn't that yesterday?

Who wrote up the cut list? When something goes wrong in my shop I know exactly who to blame.


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> Panels the wrong size? Or was the rail/stile put in the wrong spot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Face frame is correct, drawer faces and door were fabricated incorrectly. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Wasn't that yesterday?
> 
> Who wrote up the cut list? When something goes wrong in my shop I know exactly who to blame.



I know who, ultimatley it's still on me.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

META said:


> Looks like that vaulted ceiling made that nicer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I took full advantage of that. I could stand the cabinets up onto a moving blanket on the floor in the tall area and slide the cabinet into place. The flooring was missing for 20" against the wall where other cabinets were originally. That was actually very helpful for scribing without moving the cabinets much more than a foot or so from their final destination. Gave me room to sand the scribe all the way down to the floor.

I would have figured out another way of making it work if the ceiling was that low in the whole room.

I always do.


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd said:


> Don’t forget the paint screws and nails, I’m just happy we didn’t get eaten by the bears walking down the street!


I used 3 gallons of paint (8.7lbs/gal) and 1 1/2 of primer (10.12lbs/gal). Couple dozen screws, the hinges and plates.

It all just makes for a heavier cabinet.


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> Face frame is correct, drawer faces and door were fabricated incorrectly.
> 
> Tom


Caulk and paint... 

My recent mistake was off by 3" in door height (plans changed, that revision didn't make it into the cut list... still scratching my head over it)... was an expensive mistake...


----------



## reggi

Struck gold with all these staples. What’s light iron trading at?


----------



## tjbnwi

All better….



















Tom


----------



## Leo G

Rebuild them yourself?


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> I know who, ultimatley it's still on me.
> 
> Tom


Beatings for Zack? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Rebuild them yourself?


Yes, built new. Ashley sprayed them.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> Beatings for Zack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I‘m a feeble old man, he’s way to big for me to take on.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

I'm sure you've got a trick or two up your sleeve

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ejmichnick

tjbnwi said:


> I‘m a feeble old man, he’s way to big for me to take on.
> 
> Tom


I can still take him! Give him a break, he's in love.


----------



## tjbnwi

ejmichnick said:


> I can still take him! Give him a break, he's in love.


He likes his father and wont hit him. 

I’l have our Ashely knock him down a few notches

He felt bad enough when I sent them the pictures, he asked where the screw up was, when I text the frame was the correct size he called me right away. He did jokingly blame Emma…..

Speaking of being in lust, he stayed late to finish his sweeties mirror frame…

Tom


----------



## pinwheel

tjbnwi said:


> Face frame is correct, drawer faces and door were fabricated incorrectly.
> 
> Tom



Feel your pain. Was putting the finishing touches on a set of 8 bathroom cabinets this morning. Everything was going great. Had 2 doors to put on the last cabinet & they were both 1" too short. Pisses me off when my dislexia kicks in & bites me in the ass.


----------



## NDW

She's looking clean.


----------



## NDW

This screed is my secret weapon. I use it for everything especially for the framing. Here im using it to make sure the picture frame is flat. I reverse screw the cortex so that it's completely flat with the screed, then I install the fascia to lock it in place.... before the railing posts.


----------



## Calidecks

Today I messed up a run of cable so I can't finish until tomorrow. But here's the almost final.


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Tough few weeks.

More work than I can handle. Lots going on. Client decisions. Trying to get all these interior remodels on the books for the winter, while trying to finish up the summer projects. 

Concrete pours are week or more out. Coordinating with concrete sub, finishing sub, pump company, and ready mix company, all while forming or running a machine, is a slightly controlled disaster. 

Schedules all over the place.

Ive never been this busy. I don’t remember a time this area was this busy. 

Company I use for trucking is sometimes two weeks out. It’s so hit and miss even getting a dump truck, let alone 3 or 4 transfers. 


Got this driveway/parking area in. Fence sub finally showed up. They’re real happy with this.














Poured this footing the other morning before running off to another project.













Tried to get this poured Thursday. Then Friday.

Now it’s tentatively scheduled for Tuesday. We’ll see about that. 🙄












Commercial job I subbed a bunch out on. Supposed to pour Friday. Now it’s Monday. 70 yards and a boom truck. 👍












Got this one ready to pour. Shooting for Friday afternoon on this one.

Don’t like leaving forms on over the weekend, and I don’t feel like working Saturday. That may happen anyway. 😳🙄


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

This insurance repair job from the flooded house is basically turning into a larger remodel. Stuff keeps getting added.

Im squeezing in some electrical service work.

Giys keep raising prices on me. Can’t blame them really.

Got a rate sheet from my trucking and rock supplier a couple months ago. They had raised their rates by 20/hour for trucking and 6/ton for base over last year.

Customer was surprised at how much things had gone up.

They just billed me. They raised the trucking rate another 10/hour. 🙄

I was running 3 transfers for 2 days. Not a big chunk, but an “oh look at that”.

Concrete finished just texted me his rate today. Looks like that went up another little chunk.

Guess it’s time to bump mine again. 👍


----------



## Calidecks

This is how my clients last saw their backyard.








When they get back tomorrow from their vacation this is what they'll see.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## RacinMason

Mike....I think they will like that...I do.


----------



## Leo G

Mike, I thought we agreed on doing this on the other side over there.....


----------



## tgeb

Great before and after shots. 
Nice work Mike!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

RacinMason said:


> Mike....I think they will like that...I do.


Eh... Mebbe....





JK, dude knows how to build a deck, don't he?


----------



## reggi

What a deck.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Yes, I am...


Oh, you meant... Oh, never mind.


----------



## nickko

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm a poet and didn't know it.
> View attachment 535094
> View attachment 535093
> View attachment 535092
> View attachment 535091


I always say “ I’m a poet and didn’t realize it “


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm a poet and didn't know it.
> View attachment 535094
> View attachment 535093
> View attachment 535092
> View attachment 535091


Whatcha writing about. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Whatcha writing about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Old windows


----------



## Calidecks

The suspense is killing me!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Nice... 

Don't forget to get their reaction on video and post it to all social media... 

Wait, isn't that what we do nowadays?!...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

KAP said:


> Nice...
> 
> Don't forget to get their reaction on video and post it to all social media...
> 
> Wait, isn't that what we do nowadays?!...


It will actually be like the TV shows where you get a genuine reaction to the work and they haven’t been peeking at the work everyday


----------



## Leo G

Is he gonna have that huge picture of what it looked like before and then you pull them apart to show the new build?


----------



## Calidecks

I didn't bug them all day yesterday and let them sleep in today. But here's the text.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Couldn't ask for better clients. Not afraid one bit too leave me to do my thing. 

Of course they've gotten raves from the two houses down. 

Also short story. So he's retired from the medical device industry. I told him my first job in construction was with Paramount Electric at Advanced Cardiovascular Systems. (ACS) in the early 80's. Well that was his largest account. I got my ass chewed because I went into a high security area to get a cup of coffee. There was a huge to do over it. Lol I was a kid.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

I've got an 8k dollar door to hang next week. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Snobnd

Calidecks said:


> Couldn't ask for better clients. Not afraid one bit too leave me to do my thing.
> 
> Of course they've gotten raves from the two houses down.
> 
> Also short story. So he's retired from the medical device industry. I told him my first job in construction was with Paramount Electric at Advanced Cardiovascular Systems. (ACS) in the early 80's. Well that was his largest account. I got my ass chewed because I went into a high security area to get a cup of coffee. There was a huge to do over it. Lol I was a kid.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Funny the stupid things we do as young apprentices, I was at Hamilton standard building a secure room for the flight suits that they made for NASA, apparently the high security section I was in had easy access to an even higher security section that I didn’t know I wasn’t supposed to go to….oops!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

70 yarder this morning. 👍


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

5500 had a water pump start leaking on Saturday on a trip up to Grants Pass.

Mostly just when I turned it off.

Hoping I’d get one more day of use out of it. Nope. Pissing water this morning.

6:00 am at the shop I’m yarding every thing I can think of that I might possibly need out of the truck, plus all my concrete tools, and shoving them into the suburban. 😡 Pissed me off.

Then I had to roll up to the site in the suburban. At least it wasn’t a Prius. 😳🤣


----------



## JoeStanton

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> 70 yarder this morning. 👍
> 
> View attachment 535239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535240


How much for a pump truck out your way. The up to about $2,200 here.


----------



## JoeStanton

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> 5500 had a water pump start leaking on Saturday on a trip up to Grants Pass.
> 
> Mostly just when I turned it off.
> 
> Hoping I’d get one more day of use out of it. Nope. Pissing water this morning.
> 
> 6:00 am at the shop I’m yarding every thing I can think of that I might possibly need out of the truck, plus all my concrete tools, and shoving them into the suburban. 😡 Pissed me off.
> 
> Then I had to roll up to the site in the suburban. At least it wasn’t a Prius. 😳🤣


I assume you had a crew on that big of a slab? Looks good delta.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

JoeStanton said:


> How much for a pump truck out your way. The up to about $2,200 here.


Not sure yet. It’s a T&M with a lot of subs, but I think he’s around 2-250/hour for that big one.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

JoeStanton said:


> I assume you had a crew on that big of a slab? Looks good delta.


My concrete sub was him and 2 guys , I brought 2 guys, and I have a separate finisher sub. plus the pump operator.

So we had I think 8 guys on that.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Came out alright. 👍


----------



## RacinMason

Will it get sawed control joints?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

RacinMason said:


> Will it get sawed control joints?


Yep. We’ll cut them tomorrow. 👍


----------



## RacinMason

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Yep. We’ll cut them tomorrow. 👍


I bought one of these a couple years ago, probably my most favorite tool. I wish I had one of these decades ago.








7 IN. Walk Behind Worm Drive Skilsaw for Concrete


Our legendary SKIL worm drive power and a pivoting pointer deliver unmatched precision and convenience.




www.skil.com


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

RacinMason said:


> I bought one of these a couple years ago, probably my most favorite tool. I wish I had one of these decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 IN. Walk Behind Worm Drive Skilsaw for Concrete
> 
> 
> Our legendary SKIL worm drive power and a pivoting pointer deliver unmatched precision and convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skil.com


My concrete sub on this one has a Husqvarna version of that I guess.

I always just use a worm drive with a diamond blade. 😳

Ill probably upgrade at some point. 🤣

I used the gas powered cutoff saw once. That was a pain in the ass. Can’t keep a straight line with that. 🙄


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> used the gas powered cutoff saw once. That was a pain in the ass. Can’t keep a straight line with that. 🙄


I use a 2x as a straight edge when doing that. Turns out good.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Nothing on the Hilti to run against.

I use a 2x4 and have a helper stand on it when I cut with the worm drive. Straight as a grizzlys }?!€.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I just run the blade next to the 2x. 

Does the shoe of the worm drive scuff the concrete?


----------



## nickko

Yes. I know about the 1/3 offset and I told him that and showed it to him but he wanted the running bond.


----------



## nickko

Southbluff said:


> In the tub/shower pic, it looks like you have the mixing valve ready to finish roughing it in. I think you have a delta valve, check the max length for the tub spout. Maybe you or your plumber are cutting those pipes shorter. Or maybe its ok to be that long. Just trying to help.
> 
> The tiled shower looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I did the plumbing and i put the valve where it is comfortable to reach for showering. I do them like that all the time. I never read the instructions for the maximum length. I am not sure why it would matter about the length.


----------



## Snobnd




----------



## RacinMason

I know the tile companies recommend that weird bond in large tiles to keep the lipping to a minimum. But my OCD and my masonry background just don't like it. I think it looks like a mistake. Rant over.....


----------



## Southbluff

nickko said:


> I did the plumbing and i put the valve where it is comfortable to reach for showering. I do them like that all the time. I never read the instructions for the maximum length. I am not sure why it would matter about the length.


I haven't had experience with this, but I have heard the diverter on the spout could malfunction due to the length of the pipe... Something to do with pressure.

In this area, I stick to the manufacturer's instructions. I'd hate to rip out new tile to fix it if the extra length really caused a problem.

Also, in a tub, I believe the control should be accessible while seated in the tub. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 530Foreman

Just wrapping up that double coverage fence, back tomorrow to build the pergola over the gate area, you can see my mockup in the picture held up with clamps.


----------



## Big Johnson

It’s upside down


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Yea what’s up with the dog ears on the bottom?


----------



## 530Foreman

Big Johnson said:


> It’s upside down


Yeah, I was 2/3rds of the way down the line before I realized, so I just ran with it. 

Seriously though, that's what the customer wanted, the clean look at the top against that 2x8 top cap. I couldn't find #1 square top fencing except as a special order so I ran them inverted.


----------



## Calidecks

You could've cut the dog ears off so people won't think it's a mistake.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Yea what’s up with the dog ears on the bottom?


Gives the mice free rein.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Calidecks said:


> You could've cut the dog ears off so people won't think it's a mistake.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Thats what I’ve done. Just set up a gang-cut station and blow and go. 👍

Now, some of the yards will actually carry square fence boards. Sometimes. 🙄


----------



## 530Foreman

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Thats what I’ve done. Just set up a gang-cut station and blow and go. 👍


Now that you mention that I feel like an idiot, that's how I did that 6° cut on the top of the back section. Might have to add a band at the bottom to hide my mistake.


----------



## Calidecks

That's a great idea. It's not the mistake that matters as much as how you handle it.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

More old house stuff....


----------



## hdavis

I say leave the fence dog ears exposed just to drive OCD people nuts.


----------



## KAP

hdavis said:


> I say leave the fence dog ears exposed just to drive OCD people nuts.


Almost look like it has an Asain influence feel to it...


----------



## reggi

@Warren would lose his mind in here…


----------



## Jaws

reggi said:


> @Warren would lose his mind in here…
> View attachment 535427


I just got a permanent twitch


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> I just got a permanent twitch


Gotta' crack some eggs... er, sheetrock...


----------



## Robie

VinylHanger said:


> Did you paint it, or strip and stain it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


This was the same lady who has smoked for...ever.
Washed it with TSP...
Scuffed it.
Primed with grey tinted Insl-X bonding primer
Two coats of S&W acrylic latex
Made the faux stiles and rails with 1/2" poplar....connected with small biscuits and glue...glued and nailed to the plywood.
Put a lip/extension on the middle chest lid and a strip along the bottom to hide the linoleum edge that was curling up.
Voila.


----------



## RacinMason

Robie said:


> This was the same lady who has smoked for...ever.
> Washed it with TSP...
> Scuffed it.
> Primed with grey tinted Insl-X bonding primer
> Two coats of S&W acrylic latex
> Made the faux stiles and rails with 1/2" poplar....connected with small biscuits and glue...glued and nailed to the plywood.
> Put a lip/extension on the middle chest lid and a strip along the bottom to hide the linoleum edge that was curling up.
> Voila.


Smith & Wesson makes paint? 😃


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

RacinMason said:


> Smith & Wesson makes paint? 😃



In all calibers.

And they do a bang-up job.

Andy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That don’t much look like a mine shaft…..:


Far from it. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Here's a window I changed. I modified the original sill and reused the nosing part of it. Looks like it's always been there.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Nothing earth shattering...just spruced up a built-in her husband made back in the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 535559
> 
> View attachment 535561


That looks great compared to 1950.


----------



## Robie

She likes it.


----------



## reggi

Smashing stuff.


----------



## META

reggi said:


> Smashing stuff.
> View attachment 535604


BubbaReggi

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

@Kowboy am I doing it right?









Those clips are hard to get to.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## RacinMason

reggi said:


> @Kowboy am I doing it right?
> View attachment 535642
> 
> 
> Those clips are hard to get to.


I like your hammer storage idea.


----------



## reggi

RacinMason said:


> I like your hammer storage idea.


I became a demo guy cause I can’t put my hammer in the same place twice.


----------



## Snobnd

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*


OK we will have no more of that thank you, you do understand you’re creating a butterfly effect?

You build beautiful outdoor projects, but once you start doing doors you push a contractor 50 miles away and he pushes another contractor 50 miles away and next thing you know I’m going to have a bunch of contractors in Connecticut wanting to install doors!

i’ll let it slide this time but no more of that!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

@Warren ....finally using the pump jacks I got from you a few years ago.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

reggi said:


> Smashing stuff.
> View attachment 535604


Space demo


----------



## Warren

A&E Exteriors said:


> @Warren ....finally using the pump jacks I got from you a few years ago.
> View attachment 535660


We are currently siding a house I bought without any pump jacks.

Of course, having the Lull onsite works pretty well too.


----------



## Snobnd

A&E Exteriors said:


> @Warren ....finally using the pump jacks I got from you a few years ago.
> View attachment 535660


I cringe at the thought of back in the day, working off of double two by fours nail together as pump jacks…. scary!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> We are currently siding a house I bought without any pump jacks.
> 
> Of course, having the Lull onsite works pretty well too.


That's cheating


----------



## META

@Calidecks or anyone else.

I've got to delete this portion of stairs that is in a flood plain by 13", forcing owner to purchase flood insurance. 

Do you recognize the rail system? I need to shorten the cable. The crimp system does not have any form of tensioner, just pulled tight and crimped it appears.


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> @Warren ....finally using the pump jacks I got from you a few years ago.
> View attachment 535660


Pumpjacks are for wimps. Just finished this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JoeStanton

I loathe setting up pump jacks, just a pain in the ass. I have 4 - 24', 3 -12' poles,4 pump setups and roughly 120' of aluminum plank. Contemplating selling most of it as I don't really do siding anymore. If I was a sider I would invest in the Reechcraft system as you don't have to tie off to the house 24' and under. The man basket also looks pretty cool.


----------



## JoeStanton

Siding looks good Andy, do you have any help?


----------



## META

I bought a nice set, sided two homes and then nothing else. But, they were worth it on the 4,500 sqft home with PVC all over. 

We used two 24' planks. I put a large 12' long pallet on the back one as a cut table. Brought the chopsaw up on it and slung a couple of full boxes of vinyl underneath it. 

Rocked it out, safely. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

We tried the saw on the staging and loading up the staging. Much better with 2 guys on the staging and 1 cutting on the ground. I felt really stupid after siding 2 houses a new guy asked me why we don't use a rope instead of walking the pieces up the ladder. Yep, that saved a whole bunch of sore legs.

I actually bought the safety new that goes from the backrest to the plank, works awesome for storing materials and if you stripping keep a lot of the debris contained. I could make any good money at siding so really try to avoid it.


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> @Calidecks or anyone else.
> 
> I've got to delete this portion of stairs that is in a flood plain by 13", forcing owner to purchase flood insurance.
> 
> Do you recognize the rail system? I need to shorten the cable. The crimp system does not have any form of tensioner, just pulled tight and crimped it appears.


Did you check Atlantis?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

JoeStanton said:


> Siding looks good Andy, do you have any help?


thanks, I'm happy with the progress so far. My customer is beyond thrilled and we may add some soffit and facia. I'm thinking some hardi beaded panel and facia would be a winner. I'd like to do the roof too. It's not in horrible condition by any means but it small enough to not be horribly expensive and nearly every facia board needs changed. Thats gonna be tough to do without damaging some roof edges.


I've got a helper for the project. He's pretty much an extra set of hands, no real construction experience. Helps me snap lines, cleans up, cuts my pieces, and gets the tools out.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tinstaafl said:


> Pumpjacks are for wimps. Just finished this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 535665


Now try it with hardi. Lol


----------



## Tinstaafl

A&E Exteriors said:


> Now try it with hardi. Lol


Okay, you just hit my wimp button.


----------



## RacinMason

JoeStanton said:


> We tried the saw on the staging and loading up the staging. Much better with 2 guys on the staging and 1 cutting on the ground. I felt really stupid after siding 2 houses a new guy asked me why we don't use a rope instead of walking the pieces up the ladder. Yep, that saved a whole bunch of sore legs.
> 
> I actually bought the safety new that goes from the backrest to the plank, works awesome for storing materials and if you stripping keep a lot of the debris contained. I could make any good money at siding so really try to avoid it.


I thought you guys just threw them up there


----------



## VinylHanger

Snobnd said:


> I cringe at the thought of back in the day, working off of double two by fours nail together as pump jacks…. scary!


We would use those three stories up, handmade planks and no backrail or harness. Nothing like looking down and seeing 4 feet of deflection. We didn't bother to anchor them half way up. We were tougher back then.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanE

Medium size house we are building in Tanglewood neighborhood in Houston, 300 yd pour this morning.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Medium size house we are building in Tanglewood neighborhood in Houston, 300 yd pour this morning.



Nice. 


This pic screams "unincorporated " 😆


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> This pic screams "unincorporated " 😆
> View attachment 535683


Tanglewood is a close in neighborhood, 3 blocks from the Galleria. Probably second to River Oaks in terms of prices. George Bush Sr lived 2 blocks from this lot.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Tanglewood is a close in neighborhood, 3 blocks from the Galleria. Probably second to River Oaks in terms of prices. George Bush Sr lived 2 blocks from this lot.


 Lots probably sell there the same way I buy shower glass, by the square inch. Lol. 👍


----------



## RacinMason

AllanE said:


> Tanglewood is a close in neighborhood, 3 blocks from the Galleria. Probably second to River Oaks in terms of prices. George Bush Sr lived 2 blocks from this lot.


That's medium sized? It looks like 6000' or more of just foundation. How big is a large size home?


----------



## Snobnd

Jaws said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> This pic screams "unincorporated " 😆
> View attachment 535683


My Gramps was a judge in Houston, and his brother started with a few guys the Sam Houston rodeo!


----------



## JBH

Finished this gut/reno/addition project (three floor addition plus basement) a few weeks ago...four months start to finish. Happy with everything except the bit of oilcanning in the siding (a product called Urbanix, which I was told wouldn't oilcan!) Ah well, client is happy nonetheless. 

Before/after pics:


----------



## nickko

Grouting this tub/shower in. Made a shelf to catch the falling grout as I work my way down the wall. It saves a lot of waste. I just pick it and keep using it. I start at the top and move the shelf down as I go.


----------



## goneelkn

I use an old 14" drywall knife.


----------



## RacinMason

Calidecks said:


> We subbed it out. This guy is 68 and is a master at his trade.
> My dad was friends with a guy that did interior Tuffcon (plaster) the walls were so smooth when they were done it almost looked fake.
> Mike.
> *___*





hdavis said:


> If you don't do high end stucco a lot, it isn't likely to turn out high end.


Yea there's an art to that stuff. I dabble in it when I have to.


----------



## Jaws

My main stucco crew is led by a guy in his 60s too, they do three scratch coat 1 1/8" for me with Sto elastomeric product over it, costs extra for all that but we've never done anything but 

The guy we bring in for matches on stucco or stone is an old mason named Othon, I've seen him match mortar many times in a 7/11 cup trying different mixes. Old school mason

This is a pic of othon when they were at my house putting in my fire pit and outdoor kitchen masonry 2 years ago. He did my granddad's masonry, a number of my dad's houses, my dad won't use anybody else if he can get othon if hes doing a project. He just did the steps on the back porch of my dad's house actually


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

I cringe when my stucco guy prices my jobs. Expensive but well worth it. Nothing he can’t duplicate. He’s 3rd gen & everybody in his family does stucco inside & out. I’ve got a #2 guy for simple stuff


Mike


----------



## Jaws

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I cringe when my stucco guy prices my jobs. Expensive but well worth it. Nothing he can’t duplicate. He’s 3rd gen & everybody in his family does stucco inside & out. I’ve got a #2 guy for simple stuff
> 
> 
> Mike



Woodcock?


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Jaws said:


> Woodcock?


Morales out of Lake Charles


Mike


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Joe Fairplay

Jaws said:


> If I just built stuff I thought was good choices I wouldn't build a lot 😅 The style looks somewhat like Texas hill country style.
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up a pic from my 2019 Parade house without looking through this thread, we had to do the same thing, build a roof on a roof, sucks up a lot of wood and more labor for sure


I hear that. It's their money, they are welcome to spend it with me any way they want.
The decision to build a roof over a roof is way beyond my comprehension. I tried to explain on a three story house you can't see the roof anyway, what's the point? Meh, to each his own.
He got his hip roof in the living area, she got her elevator and the kids got their pool, so everyone is happy. They pay on time, so I am happy too. 
Not sure how I would class the style, sorta modern / contemporary but not really.


----------



## RacinMason

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*


I like that extra lathe detail on the corners.


----------



## RacinMason

Jaws said:


> My main stucco crew is led by a guy in his 60s too, they do three scratch coat 1 1/8" for me with Sto elastomeric product over it, costs extra for all that but we've never done anything but
> 
> The guy we bring in for matches on stucco or stone is an old mason named Othon, I've seen him match mortar many times in a 7/11 cup trying different mixes. Old school mason
> 
> This is a pic of othon when they were at my house putting in my fire pit and outdoor kitchen masonry 2 years ago. He did my granddad's masonry, a number of my dad's houses, my dad won't use anybody else if he can get othon if hes doing a project. He just did the steps on the back porch of my dad's house actually
> View attachment 535906


Got any pics of the outdoor kitchen? That's my specialty.


----------



## Pompanosix

RacinMason said:


> I like that extra lathe detail on the corners.


X-mas tree in October? So my wife isn't the only crazy one...... 😂


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We got the last couple windows framed and installed today. Not bad for 6 hours.



Meeting with my customer in the morning to discuss adding soffit and facia to the scope. 🤞


----------



## RacinMason

Are you in a nice enough neighborhood to leave your ladders and walk board up? That always helps.


----------



## Jaws

RacinMason said:


> Got any pics of the outdoor kitchen? That's my specialty.


Mines prefab, sorry to disappoint. The cabinet was free when I bought the appliances at a 20% discount. He used some left over stone I had and the fire brick from the oldest house in our little area, was on my inlaws farm which we are adjoined to. 

I formed the slab, teid bar and poured for the substrates, and the metal structure, as well as my camper shed, including roofing is all scrap, I welded and roofed and my painter primed with kem kromic and painted two coats of DTM


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Spot the stucco repair.....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Can't see it, don't know.

Andy.


----------



## RacinMason

Jaws said:


> Mines prefab, sorry to disappoint. The cabinet was free when I bought the appliances at a 20% discount. He used some left over stone I had and the fire brick from the oldest house in our little area, was on my inlaws farm which we are adjoined to.
> 
> I formed the slab, teid bar and poured for the substrates, and the metal structure, as well as my camper shed, including roofing is all scrap, I welded and roofed and my painter primed with kem kromic and painted two coats of DTM
> View attachment 535917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535919
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535916


Looks nice. I like that cabinet just for the burner, excellent idea (I might steal that idea) It would be nice on wheels!
I just love kitchens and outdoor rec areas, awesome place to entertain. Is your fire-pit wood, gas, it looks new.


----------



## RacinMason

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Can't see it, don't know.
> 
> Andy.


Above the vent and to the left? Looks great. I only say that because it seems a little brighter, but I do not see any signs of where the new starts. Excellent job. Did you do that?


----------



## Jaws

RacinMason said:


> Looks nice. I like that cabinet just for the burner, excellent idea (I might steal that idea) It would be nice on wheels!
> I just love kitchens and outdoor rec areas, awesome place to entertain. Is your fire-pit wood, gas, it looks new.


It's just wood burning, thst pic was 2 years ago, brand new. 

The pit is custom built, my FILs Christmas present thst year, it mimics my competition pit


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Spot the stucco repair.....
> View attachment 535922


Nice work...


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## A&E Exteriors

RacinMason said:


> Above the vent and to the left? Looks great. I only say that because it seems a little brighter, but I do not see any signs of where the new starts. Excellent job. Did you do that?


I did do that repair.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

A&E Exteriors said:


> Holy chit....where has this pump jack setup been my entire life. (In my shed for the last 4 years is not the right answer. lol)
> View attachment 535859
> View attachment 535866
> 
> View attachment 535862
> 
> View attachment 535858
> 
> View attachment 535864
> 
> View attachment 535863
> 
> View attachment 535865
> 
> View attachment 535860
> 
> View attachment 535861
> 
> 
> View attachment 535856



I’m spoiled.

This comes out whenever I have siding to do. Or roofing. Or framing roofs. Or setting trusses. Or sheeting. Or cleaning gutters at the ranch. 😳🤣


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I’m spoiled.
> 
> This comes out whenever I have siding to do. Or roofing. Or framing roofs. Or setting trusses. Or sheeting. Or cleaning gutters at the ranch. 😳🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 535947


No one likes a showoff...🤣


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

More years I get in this trade, the less I like the idea of trying to hang siding off a bouncing extension ladder, or balance in the bottom chord of a truss while the next one is flying in 🤣

Losing my nerve I guess. 👍


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I hear you...I'm a little less daring each year. A big huge steep chopped up roof no longer appeals to me.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RacinMason said:


> Are you in a nice enough neighborhood to leave your ladders and walk board up? That always helps.


Yeah, smaller town nice area, nice neighbors and I'm staying at the house while I work on it. (Hour and a half drive to home)

Definitely nice to not have much set up and tke down time


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## RacinMason

Sweet.....I like all of the kitchen cabinets, are those 10' ceilings?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

@BC Rollin You the GC a on that?

Nice project. 👍


----------



## KAP

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 536170
> 
> View attachment 536166
> 
> View attachment 536169
> 
> View attachment 536167
> 
> View attachment 536171
> 
> View attachment 536165
> 
> View attachment 536168


Nice... 

I see two-toned kitchens are popular there as well... just did two and a third one soon... must've been an HGTV special...


----------



## BC Rollin

RacinMason said:


> Sweet.....I like all of the kitchen cabinets, are those 10' ceilings?


First time using this cabinet maker. I like the cabinets too. The ceiling does jump up to 10’ in the kitchen/dining


----------



## BC Rollin

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> @BC Rollin You the GC a on that?
> 
> Nice project. 👍


Yes sir I am. Thank you man.


----------



## BC Rollin

KAP said:


> Nice...
> 
> I see two-toned kitchens are popular there as well... just did two and a third one soon... must've been an HGTV special...


Yeah same here. Lol. I think 3 out of the last 5 for me.


----------



## Deckhead

Good looking project @BCbut that hood would drive me bananas. Why the curves with all the straight lines? Was that a home owner thing? 

Work looks great.


----------



## 530Foreman

Rope light on a spiral staircase, replacing the string from the 90s. Was all going well until I cut the temporary ziptie at the top to start clamping it down and the whole string took off 3 stories. I was dizzy by the time I was done getting the stuff all placed correctly (only has cut points every 36"). I had a couple extra feet so I wrapped it under the bottom step to make a kind of landing light. And yes, that is black on black tiger stripe carpet and it is glorious.


----------



## Calidecks

Scratch tomorrow and working on the mega deck.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'll be honest....I judge a mason by their scaffold setups


So how am I looking???



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason

Deckhead said:


> Good looking project @BCbut that hood would drive me bananas. Why the curves with all the straight lines? Was that a home owner thing?
> 
> Work looks great.


I like the curved hood, a little contrast to all the square surfaces.


530Foreman said:


> Rope light on a spiral staircase, replacing the string from the 90s. Was all going well until I cut the temporary ziptie at the top to start clamping it down and the whole string took off 3 stories. I was dizzy by the time I was done getting the stuff all placed correctly (only has cut points every 36"). I had a couple extra feet so I wrapped it under the bottom step to make a kind of landing light. And yes, that is black on black tiger stripe carpet and it is glorious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536196
> 
> View attachment 536198
> 
> View attachment 536197
> 
> View attachment 536199
> 
> View attachment 536195


Looks great, quite the staircase. That glass block would be fun to lay.


Windycity said:


> So how am I looking???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


You're ready for MUDD!


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> Scratch tomorrow and working on the mega deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


We'll be removing the whole top level of the deck. Don't like the height.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Windycity said:


> So how am I looking???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty decent.....I want to see your setups around chimneys on steep roofs now.


----------



## Leo G

Finished this one up before the GC had the space ready. Small kitchen going into a pool house. A vanity for the small bathroom and a linen closet for the towels to dry off after swimming. That's the one think I haven't assembled yet.











Pile of doors and drawer fronts.









Vanity


















Left of Stove

















Trash Pull Out










Sink w/Flipper














Over refer










Over Sink


----------



## Ed Corrigan

A&E Exteriors said:


> Pretty decent.....I want to see your setups around chimneys on steep roofs now.


Don't have any pics, but I can build a dance floor around a chimney you wouldn't believe. Haven't killed myself yet!

I know, I know... No pics, didn't happen...


----------



## Leo G

I believe you.


----------



## RacinMason

Nice work Leo. You trim guys have it made, heat and AC shop, hardly get dusty.


----------



## RacinMason

Ed Corrigan said:


> Don't have any pics, but I can build a dance floor around a chimney you wouldn't believe. Haven't killed myself yet!
> 
> I know, I know... No pics, didn't happen...


I hear ya. I did over 300 houses for my younger brother. Some of the contraptions we did on the roof. Be nice to have pics of all that stuff.


----------



## NDW

A recent job.


----------



## Windycity

A&E Exteriors said:


> Pretty decent.....I want to see your setups around chimneys on steep roofs now.


Funny cause I have a decent roof scaffold set up but I haven’t taken any pictures of the actual chimney jack scaffolding! 

I only have before and after pictures of the chimneys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason

NDW said:


> A recent job.
> View attachment 536287
> 
> View attachment 536286
> 
> View attachment 536285
> 
> View attachment 536284
> 
> View attachment 536281
> 
> View attachment 536283
> 
> 
> View attachment 536280


Sweet. It's nice when the budget lets us go farther with the finishes.


----------



## nickko

matched up this profile for mirror frame I’m making for the bathroom I’m doing. I don’t know why they didn’t order a mirror to match when ordering the cabinets. I only used two router bits and sanding. 
now to try to match the finish. I mixed some trans tint black dye and a little India ink with denatured alcohol. It’s close but not perfect. That’s tomorrow’s job to spray the dye.


----------



## Leo G

Matching is always fun. Most shops never really use dyes like that.


----------



## nickko

I hate matching. Sometimes I want to tell people if you want everything to match I’ll gladly paint it for you. My finish will be a little on the black side but if I can help myself from not going to dark I think it will be ok. The cabinet company wanted 130 for a quart of there spray stain plus shipping. The guy didn’t want to pay it so he will have to live with it.


----------



## Randy Bush

Wrapped up my part on this today ,in spite of the crazy wind last few days. Soffit and fascia.
















Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompanosix

Elevated press box demo right on the 50yd line
No access with anything as big as a 320 exc
Demo'd it with a 19k Takeuchi mini, and a skidsteer to haul the debris 300 lf away to the dumpster
Pretty easy demo until I started on the footings.
They decided to save the FPL meter and feed, so I charged them an extra $1k to soft dig around it prior to removing footings (thank God for Florida sugar sand)
Damn things for 5'x5'x36" thick.
Could get them out of the ground with the mini alone, so had the track machine help me. 4 biguns!































Now, just gotta put the ho-ram on the skid-steer, and bust them up, then load and haul.


----------



## Mordekyle

RacinMason said:


> 2 pumps of a barber's chair is high enough for me.


If I can’t reach it with my 20’ extension ladder, I don’t want the job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd

I helped Leo do a little bar and this is for the same client, in the basement, add another door to the bathroom, and build a wall for a …. Office space!


----------



## Leo G

Looks nice. Much more permanent than the original plan.


----------



## Snobnd

Because of the Berber carpet I chose to lay down three-quarter inch plywood and shoot it in with 2 inch pins, luckily we were able to catch a double floor Joust so just a few screws into the ceiling is all it took, once I do the taping it’s definitely permanent.

i’m just wondering what kind of surprises once I go into the bathroom, what will I need for a threshold?


----------



## Platesurfer

Little bit of rafter framing to tie in part of this huge addition/rebuild. A lot math was done this morning. Worked out perfectly!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason

Snobnd said:


> I helped Leo do a little bar and this is for the same client, in the basement, add another door to the bathroom, and build a wall for a …. Office space!
> View attachment 536422
> 
> View attachment 536423
> 
> View attachment 536421


What's the long wooden L shaped 1x4 thing....a homemade square?


Platesurfer said:


> Little bit of rafter framing to tie in part of this huge addition/rebuild. A lot math was done this morning. Worked out perfectly!
> View attachment 536437
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice rips. Bet that took a while.


----------



## 530Foreman

Platesurfer said:


> Little bit of rafter framing to tie in part of this huge addition/rebuild. A lot math was done this morning. Worked out perfectly!
> View attachment 536437
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Figure the hypotenuse of the triangle made by the intersection of the ex roof and new rafters using the roof slope and run, then snap a line and cut? Trying to reverse engineer your math... Looks super clean.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> Simple with a tracksaw.


I keep telling myself I need to buy one...

I hate marking them more than anything else I guess


----------



## Leo G

2 tick marks and connect the dots with the track.


----------



## Big Johnson




----------



## RacinMason

A&E Exteriors said:


> Only other masons


Funny you say that. I had an old wheelbarrow I wanted to get rid of, so I drove through a new track house subdivision. I saw a fenced in dumpster spot, so I left the wheelbarrow there, thought a crew might need it 😃 
Drove through there a week later and they were using it, so glad I helped them out.


----------



## RacinMason

Leo G said:


> Simple with a tracksaw.


You would use a tracksaw on super long tapers on roof rafters like that? isn't that overkill? It's ok, you can tell the truth, nobody's watching


----------



## Leo G

If I had it with me, ya.


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> I keep telling myself I need to buy one...
> 
> I hate marking them more than anything else I guess


Get a track saw. You’ll wonder why you didn’t buy it years ago.


----------



## Leo G

That's why I have 2


----------



## rblakes1

@Easy Gibson bring your shale bar Monday...
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Finishing a kitchen a home owner did. He's done most of the other cabinets in the house and did an OK job on them. He wants me to do the sink wall and then make all the doors for the other cabinets. It's a long cabinet at 110" plus 2 end panels that extend out another 25 1/2" on either side for a total of 161" of cabinet run. It'll have a stainless steel farm sink on the left.

Just starting out. Face Frame and some door parts. Gonna be slab drawer fronts.



















Have to make 3 drawers for another cabinet in the room along with their corresponding drawer fronts.


----------



## RacinMason

Wow...one piece. That will weigh a few pounds.


----------



## Leo G

Won't be that bad, only 4 drawers. If it was a bunch of drawer banks man, that would be heavy.

1.5 sheets of 3/4, 4pr drawer slides, almost 3/4 sheet of 1/2". 90+28+36+12 so about 165lbs. 85lbs for each guy. It will be awkward because of it's size. I get to handle it by myself while it's in the shop but no back for most of the time.


----------



## JoeStanton

rblakes1 said:


> @Easy Gibson bring your shale bar Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Not using helical piers? At this point I wouldn't even consider digging tubes.


----------



## rblakes1

JoeStanton said:


> Not using helical piers? At this point I wouldn't even consider digging tubes.


Original plan was to reuse 8 existing footings (based on previously "inspected" deck that was there)

When we got the deck demo'd, there were only 6 and 4 weren't even close. Mason is bringing an auger on his machine

Next one will get helicals

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

Nice, do they require big foots for the bottom of the tubes? Once I had to start digging 2ft wide holes for them I went to helical. My excavator digs trenches and uses the pre cast square ones and is reasonable price wise but helical is so much less invasive.

Good luck look forward to seeing some finished pics.


----------



## Leo G

Doors and drawer fronts done today.









Did the milling of the stiles, rails and panels yesterday. Today I cleaned up the drying room of all kinds of color samples that haven't seen the light of day for a decade, so I chucked them. Primed the panels and then assembled the doors, made the slab drawers and primed both sides. Sanded the doors, sized them and put the edge profile on them.

Been having an issue with the thermostat in the drying room. Been happening since I put the heating system in. Turning on the fan cools the drying room thermostat faster than the room seems to cool. So the heat stays on longer than it should. I think I finally figured it out. The hole where I fished the wire through can get outside air when the fan is on. I suspect the cooler air outside the room reduces the temperature of the thermostat more than the room actually cools. So I took it off the wall and put a pc of 1/2" rigid insulation behind the thermostat with a hole only big enough for the wire to fit through. Screwed the thermostat back on the wall and then put a pc of tape over the wire hole anyway just in case. Put it back together. Couldn't test it very well as the temp in the shop was 68F so it wouldn't show well enough. It's going to be cold in a couple of days so I'm sure I'll figure out if it solved the issue. Pretty sure I wouldn't have to deal with this if there was no 17,000 CFM fan ... lol


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Doors and drawer fronts done today.
> View attachment 536621
> 
> 
> Did the milling of the stiles, rails and panels yesterday. Today I cleaned up the drying room of all kinds of color samples that haven't seen the light of day for a decade, so I chucked them. Primed the panels and then assembled the doors, made the slab drawers and primed both sides. Sanded the doors, sized them and put the edge profile on them.
> 
> Been having an issue with the thermostat in the drying room. Been happening since I put the heating system in. Turning on the fan cools the drying room thermostat faster than the room seems to cool. So the heat stays on longer than it should. I think I finally figured it out. The hole where I fished the wire through can get outside air when the fan is on. I suspect the cooler air outside the room reduces the temperature of the thermostat more than the room actually cools. So I took it off the wall and put a pc of 1/2" rigid insulation behind the thermostat with a hole only big enough for the wire to fit through. Screwed the thermostat back on the wall and then put a pc of tape over the wire hole anyway just in case. Put it back together. Couldn't test it very well as the temp in the shop was 68F so it wouldn't show well enough. It's going to be cold in a couple of days so I'm sure I'll figure out if it solved the issue. Pretty sure I wouldn't have to deal with this if there was no 17,000 CFM fan ... lol


Now that you chucked the samples, you're going to need them right?!...


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> @Easy Gibson bring your shale bar Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That would involve actual work, so count him out


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Now that you chucked the samples, you're going to need them right?!...


They're all stain samples. All custom. All I've been doing is paint. So I doubt I'll need them any time soon. Drying room looks odd. I have another full 8' of rack freed up to put painted stuff on to dry. Still a long way to go to clean up the room completely. Plus the hallway into the sprayroom has all kinds of oops leaning against the wall that I swear at when I'm moving something big through there.


----------



## Jaws

A few of a guest/weekend house on the Llano River. For just 2k Sq ft was well laid out, 3 bedrooms, Jack and Jill, powder bath and laundry room

Main house will be substantial, on a 125 acres across the road they own, was supposed to be a 2024 start, but he's a big wig in a production home company, he's not making chit in 2023 so I won't hold my breath.

I have a nother custom, 3200 sq ft living, 4600 under roof starting 5 lots down from this one, right at a mil, and we passes on a nother house 3 doors down in the other direction yesterday, they had accepted our budget but we changed our business model on projects per year and it didn't make the cut.

This little subdivision is in the middle of no where, 20 mins from small town, and ot was a 5th gen ranch until the old man died, his grandkids subdivided his ranch ans sold put in a day in 2019, 125k a lot, 115 ft wide, 550' long. A year and a half ago I offered 258k on a lot that sold originally for 125k and was listed for 280k, someone bid 285k and got it. I thought what a dumb ass - until he sold it for 360k a couple months ago.... people flipping lots lol

I have three lots in Kings Cove off LBJ that are tax valued at 300% more rhan i paid for them in 2016, my horseshoe bay lots doubled and i wouldnt sell for tripple. I dont sell lots unless im building the house, and ill wait until they are worth tripple or more and collect my lot money plus my build fee. The whole stradegy was to pick up attractive lots to get the house, you want the lot i build the house. I can't take credit and say I knew I could make a chunk on the lots too.

Its cooled off a lot but i dont see anything thats not low or median end lower in cost yet

PS im not a fan of the serving wondows, or the little anemic looking eating bar below it


----------



## Snobnd

Finally finished up the basement project for Leo’s customer, I couldn’t find a threshold that would work from the room into the bathroom, so I bought a one by eight of Oak and made it myself.


----------



## Snobnd




----------



## RacinMason

Jaws said:


> A few of a guest/weekend house on the Llano River. For just 2k Sq ft was well laid out, 3 bedrooms, Jack and Jill, powder bath and laundry room
> 
> Main house will be substantial, on a 125 acres across the road they own, was supposed to be a 2024 start, but he's a big wig in a production home company, he's not making chit in 2023 so I won't hold my breath.
> 
> I have a nother custom, 3200 sq ft living, 4600 under roof starting 5 lots down from this one, right at a mil, and we passes on a nother house 3 doors down in the other direction yesterday, they had accepted our budget but we changed our business model on projects per year and it didn't make the cut.
> 
> This little subdivision is in the middle of no where, 20 mins from small town, and ot was a 5th gen ranch until the old man died, his grandkids subdivided his ranch ans sold put in a day in 2019, 125k a lot, 115 ft wide, 550' long. A year and a half ago I offered 258k on a lot that sold originally for 125k and was listed for 280k, someone bid 285k and got it. I thought what a dumb ass - until he sold it for 360k a couple months ago.... people flipping lots lol
> 
> I have three lots in Kings Cove off LBJ that are tax valued at 300% more rhan i paid for them in 2016, my horseshoe bay lots doubled and i wouldnt sell for tripple. I dont sell lots unless im building the house, and ill wait until they are worth tripple or more and collect my lot money plus my build fee. The whole stradegy was to pick up attractive lots to get the house, you want the lot i build the house. I can't take credit and say I knew I could make a chunk on the lots too.
> 
> Its cooled off a lot but i dont see anything thats not low or median end lower in cost yet
> 
> PS im not a fan of the serving wondows, or the little anemic looking eating bar below it
> View attachment 536647
> View attachment 536648
> View attachment 536649
> 
> 
> View attachment 536646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 536651


Crazy numbers. Sometimes I wish the whole inflated housing market would fold. It seems like some lots are priced much higher than the house that will soon be built on it. Like that Armondo Mentelongo house, I would guess that was in the multiple millions, yet it was barely 1 mill. BOTOH......3-400K don't get you a whole lot...at least around here.


----------



## Jaws

RacinMason said:


> Crazy numbers. Sometimes I wish the whole inflated housing market would fold. It seems like some lots are priced much higher than the house that will soon be built on it. Like that Armondo Mentelongo house, I would guess that was in the multiple millions, yet it was barely 1 mill. BOTOH......3-400K don't get you a whole lot...at least around here.



Just estimated an amigos house this morning, 814k. 2800 hvac, no garage. Wood ceilings on porches, nice trim package, decent cabinet package. Spray foam, variable speed HVAC. 24 gage standing Seam, etc.. 

As it is a good friend ( we served on the VFD together for 7 years, he was 18 when he joined. He worked for me, I put him though fire academy, when his dad died he asked me to take his place in his wedding, so like an adopted younger brother) I am not making a profit on the house, I'm charging a set fee of 8%, my normal fee is 18- 20% so it would of been another 60k or so. 

Only change from the plan is I added some masonry on the front. Too plain 

Crazy town


----------



## Jaws

Garage goals as my nephew would say. House we built a couple years ago, came across the pic. The 15k sq ft house we are about to start has a garage that blows this one away, 2600 ft, car lift, stone floors, glass doors, hvac.


----------



## RacinMason

Jaws said:


> Just estimated an amigos house this morning, 814k. 2800 hvac, no garage. Wood ceilings on porches, nice trim package, decent cabinet package. Spray foam, variable speed HVAC. 24 gage standing Seam, etc..
> 
> As it is a good friend ( we served on the VFD together for 7 years, he was 18 when he joined. He worked for me, I put him though fire academy, when his dad died he asked me to take his place in his wedding, so like an adopted younger brother) I am not making a profit on the house, I'm charging a set fee of 8%, my normal fee is 18- 20% so it would of been another 60k or so.
> 
> Only change from the plan is I added some masonry on the front. Too plain
> 
> Crazy town
> View attachment 536784
> 
> 
> View attachment 536785


Good time to be a seller. I have a niece that gave up an IT career to be a Realtor about 6 years ago. Long story....she just started her own brokerage last month, doing great. Hang on to some of that money  I know she's doing well because she complains about the IRS a lot lately.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Just estimated an amigos house this morning, *814k*. 2800 hvac, no garage. Wood ceilings on porches, nice trim package, decent cabinet package. Spray foam, variable speed HVAC. 24 gage standing Seam, etc..
> 
> As it is a good friend ( we served on the VFD together for 7 years, he was 18 when he joined. He worked for me, I put him though fire academy,
> 
> Crazy town



I thought only NJ firemen could afford that much of a house. Easy was right, Texas and NJ are twinsies.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> I thought only NJ firemen could afford that much of a house. Easy was right, Texas and NJ are twinsies.



Nah his wife makes a chit ton working for apple, and he owns the house and land, inherited 

Pretty good set up for them, he works 24 on 72 off so he will be Mr mom 😆


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> I thought only NJ firemen could afford that much of a house. Easy was right, Texas and NJ are twinsies.


My house pretty much the same size, more cabinets. Including the barn, 400' underground power, septic, a road and some automatic gates I built for 280k. Foundation, framing, cornice and roof were basically no labor, maybe 4k. Trim zero labor. Cabinets maybe 4k in labor. Rest was subbed. Over 3400 ft under roof. 2017. Would be like 450k for the same deal now


----------



## JoeStanton

Builder I do work for put one of those lifts in a 3 mil home w/ 3 car garage. Owners had him remove it I thought they were nuts. They are from Texas and I had to retrofit a gun safe and some fancy door locks on the master. Very nice people.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> My house pretty much the same size, more cabinets. Including the barn, 400' underground power, septic, a road and some automatic gates I built for 280k. Foundation, framing, cornice and roof were basically no labor, maybe 4k. Trim zero labor. Cabinets maybe 4k in labor. Rest was subbed. Over 3400 ft under roof. 2017. Would be like 450k for the same deal now


6 more years of Brandon and this is about all you’re going to get for $800K.


----------



## Windycity

Big Johnson said:


> 6 more years of Brandon and this is about all you’re going to get for $800K.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536798


The good thing is you can move that wherever the hell you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason

"Living in a van down by the river"....Chris Farley.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

I did that after the 80s bust


Mike


----------



## RacinMason

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I did that after the 80s bust
> 
> 
> Mike


Looks like you bounced back nicely .


----------



## Robie

Just finished this up.
Did the one on the other side of the house last year.
This one isn't as visible so he didn't want to spend as much time ($) with it.
Replaced a lot of boards (could have replaced more)...all new molding where the light green field is.











This is the first day into it.



















Great having that tree in the way. I did take an old satellite dish down. That helped.


----------



## hdavis

4 color scheme.

Someone cut my hands off quick before I pick up a brush....


----------



## Leo G

Robie lives for that chit 

Looks sharp.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Robie lives for that chit
> 
> Looks sharp.


Next on the list....
I am kind of looking forward to bringing this back to life.
It's the ceiling over their back entryway. Supposedly built by a boat-builder many years ago.


----------



## Leo G

Man you are a gluten for punishment. Looks like most of the paint might come off with a leaf blower LOL


----------



## tjbnwi

Two drawers were made today in the shop, the front and back were placed vertical, sides horizontal, 2 drawers turned into 4….

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Wut?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Wut?


Think about how you place the drawer pieces in the dovetail machine and how they lock together.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Ahh

Been there done that. But not today.

I label the inside of the drawer part with an "S" or and "F" and put a line where the slot goes. I have my machine labeled with magic marker what part goes where. Tough to screw it up.

But not impossible.


----------



## RacinMason

Leo....do you finish your cabinets also?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Wut?





RacinMason said:


> Leo....do you finish your cabinets also?


Leo,

Seeing as you’re going to answer Racin’s question I’m going to piggyback, which Kremlin you using? Broke the piston on the Merkur, deciding whether I’m going to repair or replace. I’ve got about a 2 week time frame before I need it. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

RacinMason said:


> Leo....do you finish your cabinets also?


Yes.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Leo,
> 
> Seeing as you’re going to answer Racin’s question I’m going to piggyback, which Kremlin you using? Broke the piston on the Merkur, deciding whether I’m going to repair or replace. I’ve got about a 2 week time frame before I need it.
> 
> Tom


14-10. I have an older one. I bought it new in '09. MXV gun.

I've had it rebuilt once top and bottom. And sent it in with motor issues but they said nothing was wrong and it came back working fine. I don't believe them, it was barely working and when it came back it was working better than it did when they rebuilt it the 1st time.

Good machine and the lower section is easy to work on.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> 14-10. I have an older one. I bought it new in '09. MXV gun.
> 
> I've had it rebuilt once top and bottom. And sent it in with motor issues but they said nothing was wrong and it came back working fine. I don't believe them, it was barely working and when it came back it was working better than it did when they rebuilt it the 1st time.
> 
> Good machine and the lower section is easy to work on.


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

How did you break the piston? I can't image breaking it in the Kremlin. Maybe break the teflon piston ring.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> How did you break the piston? I can't image breaking it in the Kremlin. Maybe break the teflon piston ring.


Connecting rod is part of the piston, it has about 7000 gallons on it. 

Tom


----------



## 530Foreman

Nothing special, just swapping out some commercial doors to get a gas station ready for paint. Next I get to wrangle the stucco crew, sheetrocker, and painters. It's not beautiful, but it pays well, and you can't eat prestige. And yes, I saw that dent in the double doors, door shop is giving us a credit, don't have time to wait for a new one and the owner DGAF.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Connecting rod is part of the piston, it has about 7000 gallons on it.
> 
> Tom


Couldn't image breaking it. Mine is over 1/4" in diameter. I had mine replaced because of scoring on it. Not sure if it needed it but the tech said it would make the replaced seal wear much faster. So I did it. $100.00


----------



## tjbnwi

530Foreman said:


> Nothing special, just swapping out some commercial doors to get a gas station ready for paint. Next I get to wrangle the stucco crew, sheetrocker, and painters. It's not beautiful, but it pays well, and you can't eat prestige. And yes, I saw that dent in the double doors, door shop is giving us a credit, don't have time to wait for a new one and the owner DGAF.
> 
> View attachment 537098
> 
> View attachment 537097
> 
> View attachment 537096


Scuff sand and Bondo the dent. I will look beautious…….

Tom


----------



## RacinMason

530Foreman said:


> Nothing special, just swapping out some commercial doors to get a gas station ready for paint. Next I get to wrangle the stucco crew, sheetrocker, and painters. It's not beautiful, but it pays well, and you can't eat prestige. And yes, I saw that dent in the double doors, door shop is giving us a credit, don't have time to wait for a new one and the owner DGAF.
> 
> View attachment 537098
> 
> View attachment 537097
> 
> View attachment 537096


Did you superglue your hand to your forehead  Last pic.

Sometimes polishing a turd pays really well, we've all done it. Anybody can replace, some can't repair.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Little front deck and stairs with Spiced Rum


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Couldn't image breaking it. Mine is over 1/4" in diameter. I had mine replaced because of scoring on it. Not sure if it needed it but the tech said it would make the replaced seal wear much faster. So I did it. $100.00


After taking it apart, there are 2 retainer rings that connect the air motor to the pump, one broke causing the other to cock and release. The retainers come in packages of 10, guessing this must happen pretty often. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Most of my small parts come in bags of 10. Drives me nuts. Maybe for a big outfit that works but you'll have those 10 clips for over a decade if you don't lose them first.

I have some rubber O rings with screens in them for the spray tip. Come in bags of 10. $5 each when you buy 10. They look like 85¢ parts to me. I use one of those screens every six months if I'm abusive and over a year normally. They only get ruined trying to take them out of the tip.


----------



## Leo G

Drawers got two clear coats on them.









Got the Farm sink fitted.


















Everything is primed now


















Picked up the paint later in the day. Finished the priming but didn't want to start painting yet. Not enough time left in the day. Went home 1/2 hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Jaws

She's only 95% done, landscaping is going in, but I moved the client in. We poured the walls last Monday and driveway Friday, metal grate drains going in, so is metal bridge before Wednesday. A lot of cleaning. Final punch by Dec 8, which puts us 11 days short of a 11 months. We had a 3 week delay for floor trusses or we'd of been don in 10 months, 5300 sq ft under roof. Simple home but very nice for budget point


----------



## Jaws

RacinMason said:


> When I hear 14' of foundation, I hear walkout basement. I know it can be done



I've done them, pics in this thread somewhere. This one it doesn't work on landscaping. 

Did a small addition as part of a remodel last year 18' put of grade.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

RacinMason said:


> When I hear 14' of foundation, I hear walkout basement. I know it can be done


Have done what we call “Texas basements” here. Basically, if the high side is in front, use the space over garage to build however they want it. We did 1 in Paint Rock where garage was on back side. Half slab & half p&b/TJI’s are done in the hills


Mike


----------



## Jaws

This ones 5 years old, We did this one as a walk out when my old man drew it and shrank main floor, almost 17 ft walls. Was a *****, that's a granite rock it's built on. A rented excavator and a man named Omar and 6 weeks on a hoe ram to get that rock out of the footings. More 3" drill stem than you can imagine in the walls, welded back to driven pipe in the foundation to make tie backs. I was short handed and helped the guys on forms, each stake had to be drilled

We framed it too, was a whore, before backfill was hard to set and get equipment down to flatten put to set up scaffolds 

The owners are good friends now


----------



## asevereid

Been a minute since I checked in on this thread and had anything to add. 
Since our modular project went off the rails (schedule wise) we've been just taking whatever we could get. 
This one though... This has my attention. 
Full gut, interior and exterior, plus garage addition. 
I don't think it's going to get any special treatment... Just standard finishes from what I've seen on the incomplete design. All in house minus the MEP. But it's the first large reno we've done as a company. 
Deadline is May of '23.
Budget is $400k.

I'll try to keep this updated, but with just a three man crew, no subs, and another large project getting back on track.... They may be few and far between.


----------



## RacinMason

Jaws said:


> This ones 5 years old, We did this one as a walk out when my old man drew it and shrank main floor, almost 17 ft walls. Was a ***, that's a granite rock it's built on. A rented excavator and a man named Omar and 6 weeks on a hoe ram to get that rock out of the footings. More 3" drill stem than you can imagine in the walls, welded back to driven pipe in the foundation to make tie backs. I was short handed and helped the guys on forms, each stake had to be drilled
> 
> We framed it too, was a whore, before backfill was hard to set and get equipment down to flatten put to set up scaffolds
> 
> The owners are good friends now
> View attachment 537517
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537518
> 
> 
> View attachment 537519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537520


That's nice, and good use of that lower area. I know the lot will determine if it's feasible or not.


----------



## asgoodasdead

new valley national bank headquarters. doing all the shell and core. a different company is doing the office fitout


----------



## Lettusbee

I gotta make sure I don't get roped into any more projects like this. 
I'm getting too old for tall ladders and narrow planks.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Lettusbee said:


> I gotta make sure I don't get roped into any more projects like this.
> I'm getting too old for tall ladders and narrow planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Boom lift. 👍


----------



## Leo G

Never did this before. A long time client's Dad is getting old and on several occasions has fallen out of bed and his wife which is about the same age can't him get back in bed. It's happened a few times now so they wanted a rail made. It an electric bed so it can sit you up so you can't put anything between the mattress. They had some older bunk bed rails that were way too low and I just stole the hardware from them and based it on the simple design. Added a 2nd tier rail and a support that wraps around the bedpost to keep it stable if he hits it. I don't think the metal hardware is really that great, it's for kids.

Made the rail with mortise and tenon and used hard maple. Brought it over for a test fit so I could size the part that wraps the bedpost to hold it stable.










Here it is back in the shop with the "wrap" installed. It grabs in the front and back of the post.



















Going into the sprayroom to get stained and cleared now.


----------



## heavy_d

Hi everyone, I'm back. Just built this deck.


----------



## Leo G

Heavy D is in the house. And he's got a drone.


----------



## heavy_d

Leo G said:


> Heavy D is in the house. And he's got a drone.


HI Leo, nice to see you are still active here!


----------



## heavy_d

I also recently built my own deck! A deck builder should have a nice deck, right?


----------



## Calidecks

Looks great!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Just built this deck.
> View attachment 537982
> 
> View attachment 537981
> 
> View attachment 537979
> 
> View attachment 537980
> 
> View attachment 537978


I'm digging the border on the stairs. Very creative and a lot of intricate work. Good job heavy!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

And it's stained and cleared.


----------



## asevereid

heavy_d said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Just built this deck.
> View attachment 537982
> 
> View attachment 537981
> 
> View attachment 537979
> 
> View attachment 537980
> 
> View attachment 537978


Welcome.... Wipe your damn boots and settle back in.


----------



## heavy_d

Calidecks said:


> I'm digging the border on the stairs. Very creative and a lot of intricate work. Good job heavy!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Coming from you Mike that means a lot. You were a big source of my inspiration years ago.


----------



## Platesurfer

Yo dog, we heard you liked roofs, so we put a roof on your roof so your roof can stay dry while you dry. 

Lots of custom tie ins to existing here. Quite the roof, rafters to extend existing, new trusses, roof joists, re sloping existing, parapets. Fun job.























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Headed

On this project, my workers built 800 square foot of flagstone patio--up by the house, with some supervision from me. A bit downhill from that, I built this 200 square foot patio....with a couple of artistic touches.

Land art/dry stone sculpture installation. 5' tall sphere integrated into patio and wall, with colorful inlay moving though and connecting all 3.









Dry Stone Spheres | Land Art By Devin Devine | Modern Sculpture


dry stone spheres, amazingly beautiful sculptures hand made from natural stone, flowing and colorful and demonstrating fine artisanal stone craft




www.devineescapes.com


----------



## hdavis

Wow!


----------



## KAP

Rock Headed said:


> View attachment 538061
> 
> View attachment 538060
> View attachment 538059
> 
> On this project, my workers built 800 square foot of flagstone patio--up by the house, with some supervision from me. A bit downhill from that, I built this 200 square foot patio....with a couple of artistic touches.
> 
> Land art/dry stone sculpture installation. 5' tall sphere integrated into patio and wall, with colorful inlay moving though and connecting all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Stone Spheres | Land Art By Devin Devine | Modern Sculpture
> 
> 
> dry stone spheres, amazingly beautiful sculptures hand made from natural stone, flowing and colorful and demonstrating fine artisanal stone craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.devineescapes.com


Amazing detail... 

Have to ask though.... is this representative of the "old ball and chain"?...


----------



## Jaws

@heavy_d in the House!


----------



## Rock Headed

KAP said:


> Amazing detail...
> 
> Have to ask though.... is this representative of the "old ball and chain"?...


No I didn't intend that, but considering the yellow inlay could be like a tether connecting the sphere and patio--it could be seen that way!

And thank you


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Is that link you, or do you buy the sphere from him and install them?

Whats the structure of the sphere made out of, before the stone goes on?


----------



## Randy Bush

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Boom lift. 👍


Yep use mine every chance I get. Use makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Robie

Rock Headed said:


> No I didn't intend that, but considering the yellow inlay could be like a tether connecting the sphere and patio--it could be seen that way!
> 
> And thank you


Ball & chain was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the pic.

Nice work!


----------



## Rock Headed

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Is that link you, or do you buy the sphere from him and install them?
> 
> Whats the structure of the sphere made out of, before the stone goes on?


The link is to my website, and more sphere's that I've built. The structure of the sphere is stone--and ONLY stone. No hidden rods, framework or cement.


----------



## Rock Headed

Robie said:


> Ball & chain was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the pic.
> 
> Nice work!


Okay, so that's two--already.

Thank you.


----------



## Mordekyle

Robie said:


> Ball & chain was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the pic.
> 
> Nice work!


Nice work, looks like a Sisyphean task is what I though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Rock Headed said:


> The link is to my website, and more sphere's that I've built. The structure of the sphere is stone--and ONLY stone. No hidden rods, framework or cement.


Artistry in motion without motion to worry about... 

The love of artistry that goes into that is quite obvious... Cool thing to be known for...


----------



## David-Remodeler

Finished some window trim this week (waiting until spring to remove the sashes for painting and staining). They’re not perfect but I still felt pretty good about them, bays are tricky to trim, especially with these non standard angles and the frames not being tight together. Apparently I lost the zoomed out photo of the whole bay.


----------



## Leo G

I use biscuits along with 2P-10 and yellow glue. You can get pretty tight joints that way without clamps. 45.00 degree miters are a must.


----------



## David-Remodeler

Leo G said:


> I use biscuits along with 2P-10 and yellow glue. You can get pretty tight joints that way without clamps. 45.00 degree miters are a must.


I've tried a few superglues before, I'm currently using the m12 micro pinner and tb2 and it's working well. I'd still like to try some miter clamps one of these days when I have a little more cash for new toys


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Snobnd

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> *___*


Beautiful work, but those skinny deck boards are spaced too far apart for me….lol.


----------



## Leo G

Enough frick'n holes in this one cabinet !???


----------



## tjbnwi

On the island and long cabinets that have a sink we’ve gone to making the sink area deck removable. Makes it much easier for the installer.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Got it perfect the 1st try. Wasn't that hard. We've got technique!


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Got it perfect the 1st try. Wasn't that hard. We've got technique!


Most of our islands are 10 or 11’ long, up to 5’ wide. With the way plumbers run pipe up hitting the island placement and pipes even with 6 people to set is very difficult. Now they can lift the island over the pipes, place/set the island, route wires, drill and place sink bottom. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Most of my large islands end up that size but are comprised of smaller components. Islands are easy. They are free standing and have no real super hard restrictions like a cabinet in a run of cabinets.

I have left backs off cabinets so I can get the cabinet set on the floor properly and then I can measure for the holes in the backs to be cut out.

I guess the nice thing about having a removable deck would be if you screwed up you could make another and retry drilling the hole pattern. Worst case scenario is if I screwed up so bad I could cut the affected deck area out and replace it with a drop in section.

It's rare that I screw up hole placement. But it has happened.


----------



## Big Johnson

Sinks in islands are stupid.


----------



## Leo G

I do it all the time. Why are they stupid? If that's where they want it then that's where it goes. Lots of times they are smaller sinks for prep, not washing dishes. Takes the same plumbing to put in a small sink as a big sink.


----------



## Big Johnson

I think they waste island space and look bad. Not as stupid as pot fillers but pretty close.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Pot fillers are great. Especially for those cooking for large families.


----------



## Jaws

Pot fillers aren't as popular now, we talk most out of them because it not used the water in the line bwcoems stagnant 

My wife uses ours all the time but we cook almost all our meals - we meaning anything that goes on the smoker, Blackstone or grill outside I do and she does everything else lol


----------



## hdavis

Jaws said:


> Pot fillers aren't as popular now, we talk most out of them because it not used the water in the line bwcoems stagnant
> 
> My wife uses ours all the time but we cook almost all our meals - we meaning anything that goes on the smoker, Blackstone or grill outside I do and she does everything else lol


Put it on a recirc loop.


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> Put it on a recirc loop.


 That isn't gonna help anything in the valve or filler. Most of my clients are not here months on end


----------



## Jaws

Sinks in islands don't look dumb to me as long as they're done right, often they are redundant though. I don't draw anything but I do dictate a lot of design to draftsman after being engaged by a client, To me where the sink goes is all to do with how to use the kitchen or if it gets used at all.

If the primary goal of the kitchen is to look good Then that is what we do, we don't worry about things like doing the dishes talking to kids sitting at the island doing their homework et cetera. We have built kitchens worth a couple 100 grand that the little lady doesn't even cook in, they have a second kitchen called a service kitchen that they don't cook in either but that's where the food prep happens. Lol

Sitting down and discussing how people live their day-to-day lives and where they spend the most time at what time of day is important for a lot of thing it's, sometimes even the direction the house faces at what time of day, although that would have to be a pretty good sized lot to dictate that. But certainly where the sink or kitchen triangle originates would be important to how they use the kitchen. Our island is over 11' by 5 and a 1/2 feet or so, it's just storage and countertop, with an eat at counter, it gets used a lot more than the table as we intended. A second sink would be redundant, I did add electrical and made one of the drawers the right size for a Thermador warming drawer but never put one in, it remains just a regular drawer


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> ...I did add electrical and made one of the drawers the right size for a Thermador warming drawer but never put one in, it remains just a regular drawer


One of the things I'll tell clients is that NOW is the time to do it, because you've been thinking about it for a long time and chances are if you don't do it now, it's likely not going to happen for a variety of reasons... so now's the time to choose to make those decisions and not have to look back with regret that you didn't...


----------



## Big Johnson

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Pot fillers are great. Especially for those cooking for large families.


Do you have a drain on your stove too? I get to avoid carrying a cold pot of water from the sink to the range but I have to carry a boiling pot back to the sink. Fvcking stupid and pointless.


----------



## KAP

Big Johnson said:


> Do you have a drain on your stove too? I get to avoid carrying a cold pot of water from the sink to the range but I have to carry a boiling pot back to the sink. Fvcking stupid and pointless.


You don't have a range oven with a sink?.... 











Time to upgrade your island and remove that as an issue...


----------



## Leo G

Mostly finished up today. Handles and 2 shelf pins. Missed it by this much.









Then the vanity went in. Of course wall to wall in a very confined space. Asked them to leave the door off and they did. Helped a lot.










Gotta get the logo on the drawer in










And then this damn cabinet. 49" wide 25 1/4 deep and 8' tall. I wanted to build it 7' tall because you just don't need a cabinet that big. But they insisted on 8'. It's wall to wall and of course the opening is smaller at the front than where the cabinet will rest. Of course the walls aren't plumb, who does plumb walls anyway? And who needs a level floor?

I had a removable stile and planned on pocket screwing it back in place and jamming the cabinet into place. But because the opening is smaller than the cabinet We had to put the cabinet in place and glue the stile on. We did about a dozen test trials and kept having weird issues with alignment. No biscuit joiner on site either. 2P10 and some speedy work and we got it all in place. What a PITA.












Sno gave me a hand with all this. No way to do that big cabinet by yourself. Even the GC kept saying "Man, that's a big cabinet"


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Big Johnson said:


> Do you have a drain on your stove too? I get to avoid carrying a cold pot of water from the sink to the range but I have to carry a boiling pot back to the sink. Fvcking stupid and pointless.


Well, you still have to carry the hot pot, whether you filled it at the stove or not. 🤣


----------



## Snobnd

Leo G said:


> Mostly finished up today. Handles and 2 shelf pins. Missed it by this much.
> View attachment 538331
> 
> 
> Then the vanity went in. Of course wall to wall in a very confined space. Asked them to leave the door off and they did. Helped a lot.
> View attachment 538332
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get the logo on the drawer in
> View attachment 538333
> 
> 
> 
> And then this damn cabinet. 49" wide 25 1/4 deep and 8' tall. I wanted to build it 7' tall because you just don't need a cabinet that big. But they insisted on 8'. It's wall to wall and of course the opening is smaller at the front than where the cabinet will rest. Of course the walls aren't plumb, who does plumb walls anyway? And who needs a level floor?
> 
> I had a removable stile and planned on pocket screwing it back in place and jamming the cabinet into place. But because the opening is smaller than the cabinet We had to put the cabinet in place and glue the stile on. We did about a dozen test trials and kept having weird issues with alignment. No biscuit joiner on site either. 2P10 and some speedy work and we got it all in place. What a PITA.
> 
> View attachment 538334
> 
> 
> Sno gave me a hand with all this. No way to do that big cabinet by yourself. Even the GC kept saying "Man, that's a big cabinet"


you left out all the swearwords that needed to take place in order for that sucker to go in correctly, the stupid rough floor did not make things easy thank God, we brought the quarter-inch prefinished plywood to slide it in place!

But we do what we do and it always comes out nice!


----------



## Leo G

We're not allowed to say those things on CT.


----------



## tjbnwi

Snobnd said:


> you left out all the swearwords that needed to take place in order for that sucker to go in correctly, the stupid rough floor did not make things easy *thank God, we brought the quarter-inch prefinished plywood to slide it in place!*
> 
> But we do what we do and it always comes out nice!


I carry and use corrugated sign board for things like this.

Tom


----------



## David-Remodeler

Leo G said:


> Mostly finished up today. Handles and 2 shelf pins. Missed it by this much.
> View attachment 538331
> 
> 
> Then the vanity went in. Of course wall to wall in a very confined space. Asked them to leave the door off and they did. Helped a lot.
> View attachment 538332
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get the logo on the drawer in
> View attachment 538333
> 
> 
> 
> And then this damn cabinet. 49" wide 25 1/4 deep and 8' tall. I wanted to build it 7' tall because you just don't need a cabinet that big. But they insisted on 8'. It's wall to wall and of course the opening is smaller at the front than where the cabinet will rest. Of course the walls aren't plumb, who does plumb walls anyway? And who needs a level floor?
> 
> I had a removable stile and planned on pocket screwing it back in place and jamming the cabinet into place. But because the opening is smaller than the cabinet We had to put the cabinet in place and glue the stile on. We did about a dozen test trials and kept having weird issues with alignment. No biscuit joiner on site either. 2P10 and some speedy work and we got it all in place. What a PITA.
> 
> 
> View attachment 538335
> 
> 
> 
> Sno gave me a hand with all this. No way to do that big cabinet by yourself. Even the GC kept saying "Man, that's a big cabinet"


Do you usually do loose stiles with biscuits if you do them? I learned to use a not glued dowel to keep it place while it's sanded and finished with the rest of the cabinet and then glued and pinned after the cabinet is installed.


----------



## Leo G

Only use loose when it's a wall to wall single cabinet. Otherwise the stile is glued


----------



## Calidecks

The money scribe!


































Mike.
*___*


----------



## 530Foreman

Compass and a jigsaw? Or a contour gauge? Looks amazing either way.


----------



## Calidecks

530Foreman said:


> Compass and a jigsaw? Or a contour gauge? Looks amazing either way.


Contour gauge on the ends and a scrap piece telescoped (for a lack of better word) out to get the profile.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

It's not easy to jigsaw composite. Can be a real *****.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## 530Foreman

Calidecks said:


> It's not easy to jigsaw composite. Can be a real ***.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Have you tried the double ground (for lack of a better term) blades? With the teeth that alternate bevel direction. I stumbled on them for composite doing that sunning bench I posted a while back. They seem to work really well on composite, at least in my experience.


----------



## overanalyze

Little change of pace. There is an office furniture supply company next to our shop. They started selling these "demountable" office wall systems. Sold a decent job and asked us to install it. Installed everything and measured for glass 2 weeks ago. Glass came in today and we set it this morning. Went pretty good.
















Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> The money scribe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


You missed and shorted a piece... 

A beautiful scribe is a beautiful thing...


----------



## META

Nothing special, just some demo and adding new floor and roof system.

The money is great though.."whatever it costs".

View attachment 538485


View attachment 538486


View attachment 538487


View attachment 538488


----------



## SamM

Did a little side job. Built out the columns with a stacked stone and finished the tops with PVC wraps.

The homeowner was really happy with them and said I do great work. He builds really nice furniture by hand as a hobby so to me that's a great compliment.


----------



## Leo G

Client sent me pix of the cabinets I installed with their new countertops.





























I'm not fond of the hard square corners. But they love it.


----------



## KAP

Those cup pulls seem popular the past few years... installed quite a few of varying finishes/styles... and farmhouse sinks...


----------



## Leo G

I hate those things. It's difficult to know where to mount them. If you put an even space above and below them they look wrong. You have to push them up a bit because the curved top makes it look like it's farther away. Plus the holes aren't centered in the pull so that compounds the issue.

Since I've dealt with them a lot, I've come to know how to deal with them and make them look properly mounted.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Since I've dealt with them a lot, I've come to know how to deal with them and make them look properly mounted.


So what happened on this job?


I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> I hate those things. It's difficult to know where to mount them. If you put an even space above and below them they look wrong. You have to push them up a bit because the curved top makes it look like it's farther away. Plus the holes aren't centered in the pull so that compounds the issue.
> 
> Since I've dealt with them a lot, I've come to know how to deal with them and make them look properly mounted.


Those and square knobs in the corner because of a similar view angle issue... always point it out to customers prior to install for "personal preference" but I also remind them that once in, they'll likely rarely think about it again...


----------



## Leo G

On just about any handle or knob I put on a drawer face I mount it about 1/16" high of center. When you are standing up and looking down at them they will look to low if they are perfectly centered. The small push upward really helps remove the illusion.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> So what happened on this job?
> 
> 
> I crack myself up sometimes.


Screwed up hard. What can I say....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I think you had a handle on it.

Yuck, yuck.

Andy.


----------



## Jaws

Finally sweet talked an AHJ out of a permit, wasn't due to have the permit before next year. Started demo this morning, give 3 guys something to do for a lot of next week, I figire December is 25k loss for the month with production down 80% , so I'll take about 3k in labor not coming out of pocket. Everyone's off from.next Friday through Jan 3

Smaller project, nice change of pace. The apartment is small but well done, it's got a 40k in windows and doors in it


----------



## Jaws

Getting some chit done anyway with some guys broke loose, fences on rentals, one just became vacant after 2 years and was repainted, cleaned etc... pouring the concrete curb at the street to keep the road from getting busted up, dropped some gravel in the equipment shed, etc.... 

Getting concrete in my barn next week, got to get it set up this weekend. Looking forward to it actually, I'm about "officed" out at this point 😆


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Finished my last Christmas gift. Nothing crazy but I really like how it turned out. 
Brother in law is a huge sea hawks fan


----------



## Robie

Nice.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Lives to fight another day…….
> 
> View attachment 539046
> 
> 
> I drove the trucks about a mile when the turbo let go to get it off the highway. In that mile it drew 1.5 gallons of oil into the combustion chambers. This oil blew out of the muffler drain when I fired the engine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 539047


That'll kill the catalytic converter.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> That'll kill the catalytic converter.


There are no catalytic converters on 2000 diesels trucks in this class. I believe they showed up in ‘05???? 

The year they showed up was the same year DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) showed up. The converter on a diesel works a little differently than on a gas engine. It converts CO to CO2, then the rear stage removes particulates, thus the need for DEF. The same year EGR’s were introduced to diesels, this is how they reduce NOX. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Well that's good.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

DEF started in 2011.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Not sexy. But makes money.




















Barely got the slab in and all the utilities backfillled before it rained.

I’ve put 180 tons of rock into there, and it’s still going to be a mess as soon as it rains again. 🙄

Had them drop an extra load for filling the holes that will inevitably come.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I put in six interior remodel quotes. 4 are signed or verbal go ahead, one I have a meeting with Monday, one is looking for financing because it was more than she expected, but still wants to do it.

Have a few dirt jobs already booked for spring/summer.

And I still need to go in and do the interior finish (ADA bath) and 3 phase electrical on the commercial building. They want that in the next couple Weeks.

And I’m finally getting to a basement remodel on my brothers place he’s been wanting. 

I know there a crash coming, but I’d like to get as much work in as I can before it hits.

I did have one electrical service call declined as the $1200 I quoted was too much. 🤣

Crap that reminds me, good customer needs a kitchen re-wired. “Before Christmas if I can”. 😳

Not used to getting this kind of closing rate.

Right now if you show up and bid it, you’ll probably get the work.

Before you say “raise your prices”, I’m high as giraffe nuts already.


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Been working solo the last week. My boys are on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Scribing respect... 










Anything under to support that thin strip of the scribe?


----------



## tjbnwi

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> DEF started in 2011.


Thanks, I wasn’t sure. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Scribing respect...
> 
> View attachment 539080
> 
> 
> Anything under to support that thin strip of the scribe?


It's got full bearing support underneath.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> Been working solo the last week. My boys are on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I think your scribe is a bit loose...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

VinylHanger said:


> I think your scribe is a bit loose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Looks like a shadow zoomed in... maybe...


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> I think your scribe is a bit loose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That piece was a real *****. The other side had a birds mouth.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Ya had to know someone was gonna try and pick that installation apart. 🤣🤣


@Calidecks


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> Seamboard to prevent joints. That's where they decided. We discussed that in length actually. As far as access the decking is slightly blocking the fridge if it ever needs Removed so I made all the framing under the deck boards (in front of the fridge) removable with 4 screws.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


To add to this I even drilled a hole in the framing and left the bit to remove the screws in case I'm dead and someone else needs to replace the fridge. And a note written on the framing.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Pictures or it didn't happen? Lol










Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Ya had to know someone was gonna try and pick that installation apart.
> 
> 
> @Calidecks


It's what we do.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Big Johnson

airtool oil and sawdust? Mmmmm, my favorite


----------



## BLangley

One of the first bathrooms I helped write up and spec. I learn at least one thing new from the guy that put it all together every time I get to pop out to see him work.

We did the shower and vanity with new backsplash tile, gave a fresh coat of paint throughout. Homeowner and her mother are totally stoked over it.


----------



## Jaws

The first pic is for reference which house it is, the screen porch on this deal turned out great, and carrying the rock wall into the house, courtyard and porch looks really cool standing inside


----------



## Kowboy

These customers wanted an apron front replacement sink, but didn't want to spend the money on a custom made sink. A custom sink would be fabricated with a faucet deck that compensates for the large "swoop" in their right bowl:









Fortunately, they had a matching piece that they were willing to sacrifice:


















We cut the top all the way to the splash, then cut the remnant to fit with a small seam on each side, eliminating the "swoop". That's a stock Kohler 3943 which is 4 times less expensive than the custom sink. They were delighted.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

META said:


> 6,800 sqft slab cleaned and lines snapped and marked to stay for the new snow. We're bracing the build for 50mph winds. We come back next Tuesday.
> View attachment 539316
> View attachment 539317
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Hard to work in the clothing needed to stay warm in that kind of weather. 

Glad I have a bunch of interior jobs lined up for this winter. 👍


----------



## META

goneelkn said:


> Don't forget to anchor the crapper!!!


I knew we forgot something..

I mentioned it to my foreman. We've got some buildings to break wind beyond what occurs in a crapper..l

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Hard to work in the clothing needed to stay warm in that kind of weather.
> 
> Glad I have a bunch of interior jobs lined up for this winter.


I wear tight thermals under 300oz wool with thick work pants. Good unto the teens if I'm moving around. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

One more for the history books!


















































Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Great job...as always.


----------



## Jaws

Calidecks said:


> One more for the history books!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Killed it hoss. Magazine chit


----------



## Robie

What did you decide on to "rodent-proof" your wiring?


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> What did you decide on to "rodent-proof" your wiring?


We blocked the piss out of it then filled it with pea gravel. It wasn't pretty but I think it'll help.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TxElectrician

Calidecks said:


> Trex Aluminum gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Looks good, but is that like a bridge to nowhere?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TxElectrician said:


> Looks good, but is that like a bridge to nowhere?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


His property goes way down into that valley. He just wanted access to it. That side area was built specifically for bar stools around the BBQ.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Lit!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Stunning is my choice of words.


----------



## JoeStanton

Pure sex Mike, I love the lights.


----------



## hdavis

Superb!


----------



## tjbnwi

Will t5hey let you piut your feet up, smoke a stick and sip some brandy while you take in the view?

Looks great Mike.

Tom


----------



## Snobnd

Picked up a nice little gig just before Christmas. I have to get a house ready for sale.


----------



## Snobnd

The ugly fence had to go!


----------



## Snobnd

Next step was the flooring in the sunroom had a lot of rott by the patio door!
The plywood underneath had a lot of issues, so I did a glue and screw!


----------



## Leo G

Fun is.


----------



## Pompanosix

Work's been crazy. Been super busy and ain't had much office time, much less CT time.
Major grocery chain in SFla expanding one of their warehouses. Had an existing part of the main warehouse which housed the trash compactor. Had to demo that. 

All tilt walls, bar joist roof structure with pan deck that was built separate from the tilt walls, although roof was flashed to the tilt walls. Plan was to pull all the tilt walls out, which left the roof structure, then demo that after the fact, since it was able to hold itself up.

Big arse footers too.


----------



## Pompanosix

Second phase of this job was more tilt wall demo.

At the existing "Return Center", they were also expanding it, and I had to demo the tilt walls at the tie-in.
In short, bays 7 thru 11 was to be demo'd, and the associated stem wall, footer, and the slab from the outside edge up to the temp wall, was to be removed. 

However, the new slab elevation was to match existing, so I brought up letting me leave the footer in place, and a portion of the stem wall since it wasn't going to be in anybody's way. Worked out..

For those of you who read my post about my United Rentals issue, you will see the Kobelco from UR that I rented with the hammer. This machine basically finished off the credit that they gave me because of their past screw up. BTW, it's a 300 Kobelco with a big arse hammer, which is a bit overkill for tilt walls, but I had to get it just for the reach. The top of the parapet was at roughly 36-37' high.


----------



## asevereid

Stairs are mostly complete. 
Mistakes were made, compromises were arrived at. 
I made a mistake in what I needed for stringer stock length for the upper flight... Could've used 10' instead of 8'.
That lead to adding that funny looking box frame on the landing. 
Then that needed support, so we decided to convert that space to a small pantry. 
That required the moving of the proposed sliding patio door, and also more required shrinking the kitchen space. 
This was expected though, as the design didn't figure in the stairs in any way and the eventual outcome was going to be to design around the structure as it happened. 

That's a roundabout way of saying it's being designed as we go.....


----------



## Joe Fairplay

The ole double stacked landing done to improve safety and for the convenience of the client. 
Perfectly normal.  
Bigger fish to fry. Once it's covered it will be fine and you added more storage space. BONUS!


----------



## asevereid

Joe Fairplay said:


> The ole double stacked landing done to improve safety and for the convenience of the client.
> Perfectly normal.
> Bigger fish to fry. Once it's covered it will be fine and you added more storage space. BONUS!


I usually keep kicking myself when I make a mistake like this.... This time though? Eh, it's all gonna work out. 
But I'm the guys that also has to board and trim all this.... I'll be cursing out that stupid framer for days 😅


----------



## Joe Fairplay

Well you did say it was an afterthought to even have the stairs so hey, it kinda goes as it goes and you get what you get.
I would header off under the deck to remove the wall stud, dead wall under the bottom of the stairs and create access to a L shaped storage area and call it a feature.


----------



## asevereid

Joe Fairplay said:


> Well you did say it was an afterthought to even have the stairs so hey, it kinda goes as it goes and you get what you get.
> I would header off under the deck to remove the wall stud, dead wall under the bottom of the stairs and create access to a L shaped storage area and call it a feature.
> View attachment 540378


Apologies.... The stairs themselves were not an after thought, but the designer couldn't configure them... So the rest of the floor plan was designed, and whatever happened with the stairs was going to happen. 
Now we'll be getting a new revision with a smaller kitchen, smaller window, and possibly a smaller door.


----------



## Snobnd

One of the issues in the inspection report was the way the windowsills were created on the porch Addition, I cleaned out all the Pineneedles I could in between the sill and the J channel, i made a cover just to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## nickko

How did you address water getting under your aluminum?


----------



## Joe Fairplay

Inspectors are tards sometimes.
Nice solution for a problem that did not exist.


----------



## Snobnd

nickko said:


> How did you address water getting under your aluminum?


I was actually able to sneak the windowsill under the window a quarter inch.


----------



## Snobnd

Joe Fairplay said:


> Inspectors are tards sometimes.
> Nice solution for a problem that did not exist.


The way the windows were wrapped, definitely allowed water to get behind the siding, which is never a good thing, writing that in the inspection report was the right thing to do to let the new homeowner know… now with a faux sill cover, it’s a non-issue.

I have some more aluminum to install on the job. I have to fix a bow window and then I move into the foyer for the horrible tile install.!


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Sapele'. Just a clear coat, semigloss.
> 
> Full fill finish on the drawer fronts, about 6 coats with a lot of hard scuffing.


And this would be it's home if I can sell it to them. Dexter's Safes is the name of the company and they are looking to have a line of high quality jewelry/watch drawers for several of their safes.





















Put a temp bottom in one of the drawers, used some crushed velvet that I had kicking around in the shop.










Still have to come up with some inserts for the drawers and they were thinking about something to put on the inside of the door for hanging jewelry.

Might be a plan.


----------



## Jaws

Architect and owners came from Houston and Dallas to be here for the "groundbreaking" for their new home over looking the Stonewall Valley outside Fredricksburg. Got them some wine (their assistant said they like Carbernets) and brought some mild desert cigars (rocket Patel Connecticut) and a couple Monte Cristo epics out of my humidor for the occasion.

Name of the house or estate is called Kilronan, more to follow


----------



## Snobnd

The last phase to get the home ready for market I was asked to remove the tile to see why it cracked and possibly do a simple repair….haha
Nope!

looks like a homeowner framing job on top of concrete,fun is.


----------



## Snobnd

Jaws said:


> Architect and owners came from Houston and Dallas to be here for the "groundbreaking" for their new home over looking the Stonewall Valley outside Fredricksburg. Got them some wine (their assistant said they like Carbernets) and brought some mild desert cigars (rocket Patel Connecticut) and a couple Monte Cristo epics out of my humidor for the occasion.
> 
> Name of the house or estate is called Kilronan, more to follow
> View attachment 540517
> 
> View attachment 540518
> 
> View attachment 540515
> 
> View attachment 540516
> 
> View attachment 540514
> 
> View attachment 540513
> 
> View attachment 540512
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 540509


Connecticut is known for some of the best cigar wrapper, I had the pleasure of helping to build general cigar headquarters.


----------



## Robie

Jaws said:


> Name of the house or estate is called Kilronan, more to follow



Kilronan castle...cool.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilronan_Castle


----------



## asevereid

All interior stairs are done now, which means the design can move forward... Which seems a bit backwards to me, but hey.... Something new every day. 
Framing is carrying on.... Now we just need to get some windows and doors, and the damn garage addition started so we can get the MEP rough in started. 

This is such a jumble, this project.... Literally came in on short notice after another one of our projects hit some huge delays and we've honestly been just winging it since day one. 
I'm convinced now that the anticipated 400k budget won't be enough. 
Thankfully though.... That's some one else's concern. I'll just keep building until they tell me to stop 😅


----------



## Leo G

Had this vanity in primer for 2 weeks waiting for a color. She said she needed to get her tile before she could decide. Reasonable. The tiles were suppose to arrive the Friday before Christmas. Figured I'd hear from her between Xmas and New Years. Nope. 

Finally texted her on Wednesday after the New Year. She told me on Thursday it was just plain white. On Friday she said she needed it to be done on installed on Monday. Ha. I told her Wednesday. Sprayed the majority on Friday, on Saturday I put the last coat on the front of the doors and drawer fronts. Didn't have the gumption to work on Sunday. Got it assembled today other than putting the back on. It's made, just not put on. Getting installed tomorrow.


----------



## tjbnwi

Slow down, you’ll make all of us look bad by being a day ahead of schedule. 

Tom


----------

